# MTB-Treff Wehebachtalsperre (Das 2.Jahr)



## XCRacer (14. September 2004)

*Dies hier ist der Thread der WBTS-Mountainbiker (WBTS = Wehebachtalsperre)*

Zur Geschichte: Alles begann in diesem Thread am 4.September 2003. Frank S. suchte hier im Forum Gleichgesinnte, um seinen Sport mit anderen ausüben zu können. Die Resonanz war nicht besonders hoch. Lediglich XCRacer erbarmte sich. So fuhren die beiden gemeinsam die ersten Touren einsam ab der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre in Stolberg-Schevenhütte.

 Doch dann kam alles ganz anders. An jenem geschichtsträchtigen Sonntag, dem 28.09.2003, standen relativ unerwartet zehn weitere Mountainbiker am Betonunterstand. So ging es zu zwölft (inklusive zwei Damen) auf die erste große Tour der WBTS-Biker unter Führung von XCRacer und Frank S.. Das Tagesziel war der Krawutschketurm in Bergstein. Von nun an trafen die Jungs und Mädels sich regelmäßig am besagten Unterstand auf dem Staudamm. 

Hier findest du eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung zum Treffpunkt.

     Ein großes Highlight war die Neujahrstour 2004, die wegen der vielen Teilnehmer aus dem Kölner Raum unter fachkundiger Führung von redrace im Siebengebirge statt fand. Mit 24 Biker/innen auf großer Fahrt standen wir dann auch auf der Startseite von mtb-news.de.

     Weitere Höhepunkte waren die Neujahrstour an der Wehebachtalsperre, die Tagestour zum Urftstausee, sowie viele gemeinsame Teilnahmen an organisierten Touren, Marathons und Rennen in Deutschland sowie in den benachbarten Ländern (Belgien u. Niederlande). Im Sommer haben wir dann noch bei redrace und Tweety66 gegrillt.

     Am 3.Oktober findet die erste Jubiläumstour statt. Du kannst dich hier eintragen.



 

 

 


(Alle Bilder können zum Vergrößern angeklickt werden)

*Fragen, die es zu beantworten gibt:*

_Seit ihr ein Club?_
 Wir sind kein Club und kein Verein. Wir sind ein lockerer Zusammenschluss von Gleichgesinnten die sich ohne Zwang hier in diesem Thread verabreden und zu gemeinsamen Touren treffen.

_Was kostet es, mit euch mitzufahren?_
 Nichts! Komm zur Talsperre, bringe alles das mit, was du zum radeln brauchst und schließ dich uns an. Wir lassen dich auf unserer Tour nicht im Stich und Hilfe bei Problemen ist dir garantiert. Allerdings bist du für alles selber verantwortlich. Du bist nicht über uns versichert und wir sind dir gegenüber zu nichts verpflichtet!

_Wie lange fahrt ihr?_
 Die Dauer unserer Touren hängt stark von den Vorraussetzungen der Mitfahrer ab. Wir passen das Tempo an. Wir fahren selten unter 2:30h, es können aber bei gutem Wetter auch mal fünf Stunden sein. (Die Zeiten sind ohne Pausen angegeben!)

_Wie viel Kilometer haben eure Touren?_
 Ebenfalls abhängig von der Kondition der Mitfahrer. Es sind selten unter 40km, können aber auch in Einzelfällen bis zu 100km sein. Solche 'Extrem-Touren' werden natürlich im Vorfeld geplant und entsprechend angekündigt.

_Nehmt ihr auch Freerider mit?_
 Alle Mountainbiker sind willkommen, die sich rücksichtvoll anderen Waldbesuchern und der Natur gegenüber verhalten. Wir machen allerdings keine extremen Sachen! Wer das ultimative Risiko sucht, ist bei uns verkehrt!

_Wie finde ich euren MTB-Treff?_
 52222 Stolberg-Schevenhütte, Wehebachtalsperre, Wir treffen uns oben auf der Staumauer am Betonunterstand. Meißt Sonntags um 11Uhr.
Hier findest du eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung.

_Wie kann ich die Angaben bei euren Einträgen in Fahrgemeinschaften unter 'Tempo' deuten?_
locker = ca.15er bis 18er Schnitt, Gelegenheitsfahrer mit ca. 2000km/Jahr
mittel = 18er bis 20er Schnitt, regelmäßig und ganzjährig Trainierende mit ca.4000km/Jahr
schnell = über 20km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, regelmäßig und ganzjährig Trainierende und wettkampfambitionierte Biker mit bis zu 5000km/Jahr und auch mehr!
 Die Angaben der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten sind natürlich stark abhängig von den Gegebenheiten (Wetter, Bodenverhältnisse, Streckenwahl, Höhenmeter)
     Damen sollten sich an die nächst höhere Einstufung orientieren!

_Wie kann ich die Angaben bei euren Einträgen in Fahrgemeinschaften unter Schwierigkeitsgrad' deuten?_
leicht = überwiegend breite Waldwege, Asphalt, kaum Singletrails, es sind keine besonderen fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen zu erwarten. Einsteigertauglich.
mittel = gesunde Mischung aus Wald- und Forstwegen. Einige Singletrails mit Schlüsselstellen, die auch zum Absteigen zwingen können.
schwer = hoher Singletrailanteil! Viele Gefahren- und Schlüsselstellen sind zu erwarten. Gute Fahrradbeherrschung ist Vorraussetzung! Nichts für Anfänger!



 

 

 


(Alle Bilder können zum Vergrößern angeklickt werden)

*Sonst noch was?*
     Wir sind ein DIMB-Bike Treff (DIMB = Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V.) und beachten selbstverständlich die Trailrules.

 Wenn du mit deinem Bike von zu Hause aus anreist, vergiss nicht, das sich diese Kilometer zu den Kilometern der Tour summieren!

     Wir erwarten, das du mit Helm kommst und diesen auch bei der Tour trägst !

 Vergiss nicht, ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung mitzunehmen. Wir kehren i.d.R. nicht ein! Außnahmen werden vorher angekündigt.

     Bitte sei pünktlich am Treff ! Spätestens um fünf nach fahren wir los!

     Unsere bisherigen Touren kannst du hier und hier nachlesen.

*Happy Trails* 

_XCRacer (René Potzel)_


----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2004)

Und hier gleich der Termin für Sonntag, 19.09., 11Uhr Wbts !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (14. September 2004)

Hallo René,
du hast dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben.   
Das so etwas großes aus unserer ersten Tour wird habe ich nie gedacht.
Am Sonntag bin ich leider nicht mit dabei. Wenn ich fahre dann in Eupen.


----------



## Handlampe (14. September 2004)

Sehr feine Aufmachung René  Hut ab  

Da ich ja auch die Ehre habe, auf einem Photo vertreten zu sein hoffe ich, das es auch endlich mal klappt mit der Tour:

TT meets WBTS


----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2004)

Nabend,

ja, ich find's auch klasse !!  
Ich kann am Sonntag leider auch nicht aber zur Jubiläumstour bin ich hundert pro dabei ! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (14. September 2004)

Hallo Rene,
mir fehlen die Worte....
Haste richtig fein gemacht!!!!


----------



## redrace (14. September 2004)

HUHU

Was unser XC anpackt hat meistens immer Hand und Fuß!! Gut gemacht!!!!!

Off Topic!! Was macht den das Lightspeed??


----------



## Micki (14. September 2004)

Lecker lecker,

da bekommt man ja geradezu Lust sich bei Gelegenheit mal bei Euch einzuklinken. Mal schauen ob es sich am WE einrichten lässt. Den WBTS-Biker Happy_User durfte ich beim Marathon in Grafschaft ja schon kennen lernen.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## charly245 (14. September 2004)

großes lob an "xc-racer"  

werde und kann nun wieder etwas trainieren und hoffe, das ich bei den nächsten touren wieder dabei sein kann.

zur not, habe ich ja immer karten dabei  
dann find ich auch allein zurück...falls ihr mir zu schnell durch die wälder huscht.

erstmal ein gruß an alle...


----------



## IGGY (14. September 2004)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> großes lob an "xc-racer"
> 
> werde und kann nun wieder etwas trainieren und hoffe, das ich bei den nächsten touren wieder dabei sein kann.
> 
> ...


Er nu wieder mit seinen Karten   
Trag dich mal für den Termin ein!
Rene   . Wie man es halt von Dir gewohnt ist.


----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Off Topic!! Was macht den das Lightspeed??


 *The Eagle has landed !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (14. September 2004)

Schönes Rad  
Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## "TWIGGY" (14. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *The Eagle has landed !*


schönes Bike Rene   will auch ein neues haben  

ach ja und schöner Thread tolle Aufmachung wie das Bike  
Will hoffen das ich es bald mal in Natura zusehen bekomme.


----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Rad
> Was wiegt es denn?


 Danke! Steht im Text unter dem Bild. (10,2kg)


----------



## Knax (14. September 2004)

...bei sowas wird man richtig neidisch!!!
werden wir am sonntag das vergnügen haben es zu sehen bekommen?!
Knax


----------



## Dirk S. (14. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Steht im Text unter dem Bild. (10,2kg)




Neid, Neid....    

Ist ja echt geil geworden!
Das du wirklich mit dem guten Stück in den Dreck willst.     

Jetzt muß ich aber doch etwas lästern!   
Das gepunktete Triko an der Tür ist ja wohl die blanke Übertreibung oder?

Dir noch eine schöne Nightshift!


----------



## on any sunday (14. September 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Neid, Neid....
> 
> Ist ja echt geil geworden!
> Das du wirklich mit dem guten Stück in den Dreck willst.
> ...



Hallo Renè,

Gute Idee, ein neues Thema zu eröffnen  

Was das Bergtrikot angeht, angeblich soll ja jeder Punkt ein Lebensjahr kosten. Gut das Renè auch schon älter ist, sonst wäre er schon tot.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluerider (15. September 2004)

@ XC:  Jut jemacht. Tolle Einleitung mit FAQs für Neulinge. Vielleicht finden sich ja so noch mehr Mitfahrer.

Das neue Bike sieht schon klasse aus. Bis auf das 
grün, da hätte ich mir etwas mehr Konsequenz erhofft...    



 

Viele Grüße von HULK
CU

Carsten


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2004)

> Das du wirklich mit dem guten Stück in den Dreck willst.


 Es ist dafür geschaffen, sich durch den Dreck zu wühlen !
 Muß mich heute nachmittag mit der SID beschäftigen. Zugstufe, Druckstufe, und das andere Zeug einstellen. Morgen dann erste Testfahrt und dann sollte alles OK sein für den Herbst/Winter.

 Am Sonntag ist dann wohl die Eifelbike. Die MTB-Messe für die Provinz Aachen. Iggy hat ja auch ein neues Rad, das wir noch nicht zu sehen bekommen haben. Wann wird uns wohl Twiggy seinen neuen Gaul vorführen? 

 Das Trikot bekommen nur echte "Bergmeister" ihr Flaschen !


----------



## Wiesel (15. September 2004)

Sehr schöne Einleitung des neuen Threads!

Wollte noch kurz mein Ergebnis vom Vulkanbike-Halbmarathon nachreichen:
Mit 3:57:26 bin ich knapp unter 4 Stunden geblieben und damit als 408. durchs Ziel gefahren. Nächstes Jahr geht's hoffentlich noch etwas schneller   

Gruß,
Volker


----------



## redrace (15. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *The Eagle has landed !*




HUHU

Sehr schönes, Neid erzeugendes Rad!! Warum hab ich das Ding nicht selber gekauft??!!
Aber tu mir noch einen gefallen, mach da bitte eine schöne WCS Stütze rein!! Ja??
Ich freu mich schon das Rad mal einen richtigen Singeltrail runter zu prügeln!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. September 2004)

@XCRacer: kann mich nur allen Beiträgen vorher anschliessen ...     

was du einmal anpackst wird auch perfekt abgeschlossen ... Bravo

Freue mich darauf mit in das 2. WBST-Jahr zu starten

Gruss
G


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Aber tu mir noch einen gefallen, mach da bitte eine schöne WCS Stütze rein!! Ja??


 Die hatte ich ja auch. Aber in der falschen Größe! Ja, ja der Meßschieber und der Nonius *schäm*

 Kommt vielleicht 'ne Titan rein, wenn ich eine güstige finde oder ev. eine Carbon. Aber erstmal muß die alte 350gr. XT-Stütze herhalten 

 Ich habe übrigens die Ahead-Kralle komplett weggelassen. Dh. man kann jetzt von oben durch das Steuerrohr auf den Reifen gucken . Ist eh nur ein Dreckfänger! Einstellen tut man das ja nur ein mal und dann hat die Kappe mit Schraube und Kralle ja keine bedeutende Funktion mehr. Zum Einstellen habe dafür habe ich eine Gewindestange in der Werkzeugkiste mit der ich normalerweise die Steuersatzschalen einziehe.

 Sieht ein bißchen ungewohnt aus. Muß mal sehen, ob ich das so lasse...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Einstellen habe dafür habe ich eine Gewindestange in der Werkzeugkiste mit der ich normalerweise die Steuersatzschalen einziehe.



Ich würde den USE Ring-Go-Star nehmen. Sieht toll aus, hast oben im Deckel auch keine Schraube und kannst den Steuersatz super fein und leicht einstellen. Use guckst Du hier

Übrigens ist die Aufmachung von dem Thread genauso wie Dein Litespeed. Einfach nur geil    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. September 2004)

Sehr schöne Aufmachung René, Ihr werdet richtig professionell, Profi-thread, eigene Homepage, nicht schlecht    !!!!

Ich schaffe es doch noch am Sonntag mit auf ne Abschiedtour zu kommen, eingetragen habe ich mich schon, bevor ich die schöne Rureifel gegen den Schwarzwald eintausche. Hoffentlich kommt bis Freitag meine neue Kurbel und alles klappt mit dem Einbau, sonst habe ich ein Problem, aber davon gehe ich nicht aus.

Also bis Sonntag an der WBTS!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2004)

Schade, das ich schon ein feines Rennrad habe ! KLICK!


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ein bißchen ungewohnt aus. Muß mal sehen, ob ich das
> so lasse...



Wie wärs denn mit diesem Goodie für das edle Teil...müsste passen...  

Also es gehört schon eine große Portion Abgebrühtheit dazu, solch ein fein neu aufgebautes Rad IM WINTER UND DRECK einzufahren... 
Als ich Anfang Januar 02 mein Jekyll neu zuhause hatte, hab ich es bis März nicht übers Herz gebracht, das Rad ins Gelände oder gar feuchten Matsch zu treiben. 

Wünsch dir viel Spaß und vor allem lange Freude an dem Gerät. Vielleicht kann ichs mir ja mal in natura und in "Aaaktschn" anschauen.

PS: Aber die 200g müssen auch noch runter!


Gruß enrgy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, das ich schon ein feines Rennrad habe ! KLICK!



Ich mein...Du bist zwar kein Riese...aber Grösse "S" ?


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein...Du bist zwar kein Riese...aber Grösse "S" ?


 Mein Rennrad ist RH 52cm. Das reicht 

 @Energy:
 Mit der Vase geht nicht. Ist ja nach unten offen. Läuft also das Wasser raus 
 Lange freude werde daran haben. Mein bisheriges Rad habe ich seit 1996 gefahren !
 Jetzt wird das liebe Litespeed erstmal sehen, wie gut es die letzten sieben Jahren hatte (ist ja Bj. 97 !).

 ...ist schon lustig! So viele Threads zu meinem neuen Rad...


----------



## PacMan (15. September 2004)

Da bin ich mal ein paar Tage nicht im Forum und dann... ein komplett neuer Thread eröffnet!   Aber ist wirklich super geworden!  Mal schauen, ob der Record des letzten Jahres (3116 Postings) überboten werden kann.   

Wenn mir am Sonntag nix dazwischen kommt, fahre ich gerne wieder mit! Die Chancen auf schönes Wetter stehen ja auch nicht so schlecht...   
Bis denne...


----------



## Dirk S. (16. September 2004)

XCRacer: Die hatte ich ja auch. Aber in der falschen Größe! Ja, ja der Meßschieber und der Nonius *schäm*

Hallo Rene,
um deinen Ausbildungsstand   zu Verbessern, bieten wir hier im Trainingszentrum einen Kurs an, der heißt "Prüfen 1".
Dort werden die folgenden Inhalte vermittelt:

Messen - Längenmeßgeräte wie *Messschieber.*usw.

Durch praktische Hinweise und Anwendungsbeispiele sowie speziellle Ablese.- und Einstellübungen wird der Lerninhalt besonders anschaulich und praxigerecht vermittelt.
Die Inhalte sind auf die *ersten beiden Ausbildunjahre* abgestimmt!
Ich habe schon mit deinem Vorgesetzten gesprochen!!
Bei Fragen melde dich bei mir!   
Dirk


----------



## "TWIGGY" (16. September 2004)

Der erste Geburtstag im neuen WBTS Thread

IGGY ist heute *30 *Jahre jung geworden ,alles gute von deinem Freund und Traningspartner .



P.s ab jetzt fährst du auch in der Seniorenklasse


----------



## Dirk S. (16. September 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Geburtstag im neuen WBTS Thread
> 
> IGGY ist heute *30 *Jahre jung geworden ,alles gute von deinem Freund und Traningspartner .
> 
> ...




Alles Gute zum Geburstag mit Gesundheit und viele    !!!

Willkommen im Club der alten Säcke.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. September 2004)

Hi IGGI von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## redrace (16. September 2004)

HUHU






Wann ist den die


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2004)

Auch von mir alles Gute IGGY   !! Bleib gesund und mach's wie ich; mit dem Alter immer schneller werden...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. September 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...bieten wir hier im Trainingszentrum einen Kurs an, der heißt "Prüfen 1".


 Hallo lieber Dirk! Diesen Kurs habe ich schon belegt, da warst du noch ein kleiner nichtsnutziger Maschinenarbeiter. Also das, was ich immer noch bin 
 Allerdings würde eine Auffrischung bei mir bestimmt nicht schaden...

*Glückwunsch an Iggy !* 

 ...  Ab 30 geht's bergab !


----------



## Frank S. (16. September 2004)

Hallo Iggy,
alles Gute zu deinem 30. Geburtstag.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. September 2004)

Hi Iggy,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag     und willkommen im Club.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings würde eine Auffrischung bei mir bestimmt nicht schaden...



Ist doch alles Blödsinn    Ich habe mir zu diesem Zweck einen Messschieber mit Digitalanzeige gekauft. Der kann das alles sehr genau und ganz alleine   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (16. September 2004)

Ich war vorhin mit dem MTB unterwegs. Da traf ich im Schleicher Wald die Eigentümer. Der Schleicherwald ist ein Wäldchen zwischen Heistern und Langerwehe. Ich denke, das nur RS-Hunter und Pac-Man den kennen.

 Jedenfalls ist dieser Wald ja bekanntlich ein Privatwald. Das Eigentümerpäärchen bat mich, den neuen Weg am Hager-Tempel nicht mit dem Rad zu befahren. Am liebsten wäre es den beiden, wenn man nur auf dem Hauptweg, der längs durch den Wald führt fährt. Die beiden verhielten sich mir gegenüber sehr freundlich !

 Ich habe eine Weile mit den Leuten diskutiert und gefragt, warum sie den Weg ausbauen und befestigen und anschließend sagen, das ist ein Rückzugsgebiet für Wild und hier sollte es ruhig bleiben.

 Ich hab das Paar auf das Landesforstgesetz verwiesen, wo das Fahren nur auf unbefestigten Wegen verboten ist. Davon haben die "keine Ahnung" (deren Aussage!).

 Ich hab gesagt, das ich ihren Wunsch respektiere und den Weg am Hagar-Tempel nicht mehr befahre. Hab aber auch gesagt, das das nicht verstehe und auch nicht einsehe. Aber weil die Familie den einst verwarlosten Wald wieder herrichtet, viel Geld in die Restaurierung der alten Gebäude steckt und diesen auch weiterhin öffentlich zugänglich macht, halte ich mich daran.

 Es muß ja nicht erst soweit kommen, das an jeder Weggablung Verbotsschilder aufgestellt werden.

 Link zum Thema: http://www.xcracer.de/region-erbsbusch.htm


----------



## Tweety66 (16. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Ab 30 geht's bergab !


Alles Quatsch, Iggy, glaub das nur ja nicht. Da will Dich nur einer bange machen. XCRacer scheint es ja auch bis jetzt ganz gut überlebt zu haben, oder? Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch.

@ Rene: tja, irgendwie wurde schon alles gesagt. ich kann mich nur anschließen. Klasse gemacht. Du bist eben unser Bester    Und: tolles Rad. Viel Spaß damit.

Edith


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (16. September 2004)

HI All
Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche! Ich fühle mich auch schon sehr sehr alt. Jetzt weis ich was Ihr schon seit Jahren mitmacht   
Bis Sonntag dann. Werde dann aber nur im Windschatten fahren


----------



## Happy_User (17. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 wollte mich erst einmal aus den Dolomiten zurückmelden und habe mich dann auch für Sonntag eingetragen. Mal sehen, dass ich morgen ein paar Bilder hochgeladen bekomme. Super Trails, klasse Steigungen, Panorama ohne Ende. Leider hat in dieser Woche das Wetter etwas geschwächelt, so dass ich nur schlappe 17THM geschafft habe.  Gestern habe ich meinen ersten Schnee gesehen. Das Bild zeigt den Blick auf den Latemar aus meinem Appartement. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (18. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> wollte mich erst einmal aus den Dolomiten zurückmelden ...


 Hallo Holger

 Willkommen zurück im Flachland. Ich hoffe das du uns nicht zu lange auf die Folter spannst und wir schon bald ein paar nette Fotos zu sehen bekommen.

  Bis morgen, Gruß René

_Nachtrag:_
 Gefunden ! >> www.civettasuperbike.com
 Platz 317, Holger Kühn, IBC DIMC Racing Team, 41km, 4:13:18h


----------



## Dirk S. (18. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
während die Nudeln kochen ein kurzer Rückblick auf den heutigen 
Tag.
Jetzt nicht lachen, aber ich war Heute beim Spinning - Marathon
in Wesel! 

Einfach Geil !!! 5 Stunden Gänsehaut pur!! 

 

Mit 160 anderen Spinnern in einen Raum gestopft, geile Musik und ab geht's..
So viel gut gebaute Frauen an einnem Ort.
Ich hätte mich mehr als einmal verlieben können.  

Mal schauen, was Morgen meine Beine machen.
Falls ich nich da bin viel Spaß mit dem Grünspeed.:
Dirk


----------



## XCRacer (18. September 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt nicht lachen,...


 ... 



> Einfach Geil !!! 5 Stunden Gänsehaut pur!!


 Wie weit bist du gefahen? 



> So viel gut gebaute Frauen an einnem Ort.


 Und die konnten dir ja nicht mal davon radeln 

 Bis morgen! Wehe du kneifst !!!


----------



## Happy_User (18. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Und die konnten dir ja nicht mal davon radeln
> 
> Bis morgen! Wehe du kneifst !!!


 Er konnte Sie aber auch nicht einholen.


----------



## Happy_User (18. September 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

  ich habe mal die Fotos hochgeladen. ich vermute, diese Eindrücke sind es, die Ihr sehen wollt:





  oder auch






  Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Euch solche Bilder interessiere:












  Falls doch, die Alben beginnen alle mit Dolo_[Datum] Dolo_04092004, etc.




  Viel Spass beim Schmökern wünscht Euch





  PS:

  Auch wenn es zwischendurch mal glatt wurde, 



  ich hatte jeden Tag Spass und werde es auf jeden Fall wieder holen. 
 Die Lösung, dass ich keinen Cross, sondern immer von meinem Base aus gestartet bin, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, so war dann auch einmal für solche Dinge Zeit.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (18. September 2004)

Nabend zusammen

Heute bin ich und Kai (Charly245) von Mausbach aus gestartet,geplant war eine 2 bis max 3 Stunden lange Ausfahrt mit max 60 Km damit wir morgen noch fit sind.....
Gestartet in Mausbach am Markt von dort aus zur WBTS über den Thönbachweg hoch nach Kleinhau dort runter nach Obermaubach und dann über Rur Radweg in Richtung Simonskall...auf dem Schmugglerpfad dann ein Schild Holzfällarbeiten ein kurzes zögern und dran vorbei...
Plötzlich  der Weg blockiert  lauter gefällte Bäume kein durchkommen.
Also was tun  hier kannte weder ich mich noch Kai der sonst immer eine Karte mit dabei hat....den ganzen Weg zurück wollten wir ja nun auch nicht, also ein paar Meter zurück und runter zur Mestrenger Mühle von dort aus führte dann ein Weg sehr sehr sehr sehr lang Bergauf und wir fuhren und fuhren und treteten und treteten in die Pedale ohne zu wissen wo wir denn auskommen würden.
Nach einiger Zeit dann oben angekommen kein Zeichen weit und breit das uns bekannt vorgekommen wäre .
Es war dann mittlerweile auch schon 18.00 Uhr so das bald schon die Dämmerung herein bricht und das eigentlich die Zeit war wo wir beide schon wieder zuhause sein wollten, naja wir fuhren weiter und sind dann auf eine nette Joggerin gestossen die uns dann mitteilte das wir in Schmidt gelandet sind.Oje dachte ich nur Schmidt da kenn ich mich nun garnicht, also was tun runter von den Forstwegen und rauf auf die Strasse  irgendwie müssen wir ja nachhause kommen.
Von Schmidt gings dann nach Strauch, an der Bikerranch vorbei, wo ich allerdings nur so Mopedfahrer gesehen habe  und keine Biker ,dann nach Lammersdorf und in Richtung Raffelsbrand .In höhe des Jägerhaus hab ich mich dann von Kai getrennt und bin dann nicht den Paternoster runter so wie Kai sondern ein Stück weiter Raffelsbrand durch das Gatter durch und dann runter Richtung Mausbach die Schleife über Zweifall hab ich mir gespart weil da schon 78 km auf der Uhr hatte und meine Flaschen seit einiger Zeit auch schon leer waren (sollte ja nur für max 3 Stunden sein).
Alles in allem hab ich heute 95 km unter die Stollen genommen und war 4h und 35 Minuten unterwegs und 1150 HM sind auch noch bei rum gekommen.Ich denke das ich dann morgen etwas ruhiger machen werde und somit nicht bei einer der tollen geführten Touren von XC-Racer mit dabei bin  .
Aber viel Spass wünsche ich EUCH allen bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## XCRacer (18. September 2004)

Tja so ist das, wenn die Aushilfsguides auf eigener Faust unterwegs sind 

 Weist du etwas genauer, wo das mit den Bäumen war? Ich wollte morgen auch das Kalltal über Siomonskall entlang fahren.

 Schade, das du morgen nicht dabei bist. Aber nach den 95km kann ich das verstehen.

 So, jetzt mal Holgers Bilder gucken...


----------



## "TWIGGY" (18. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja so ist das, wenn die Aushilfsguides auf eigener Faust unterwegs sind
> 
> Weist du etwas genauer, wo das mit den Bäumen war? Ich wollte morgen auch das Kalltal über Siomonskall entlang fahren.
> 
> ...


Ja sorry ich werde demnächst anrufen für Guiding by all von XC-Racer  
Das mit den Bäumen war wenn man von Obermauchbach kommt ind Richtung Simonskall etwa höhe Mestrenger Mühle da wo der Schmugglerlpfad sich verengt für ein paar Meter u know?

Die bilder sind Klasse Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. September 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Bäumen war wenn man von Obermauchbach kommt ind Richtung Simonskall etwa höhe Mestrenger Mühle da wo der Schmugglerlpfad sich verengt für ein paar Meter u know?


 Ah ja! Dann werde ich morgen auf der anderen Seite der Kall lang fahren.


----------



## IGGY (18. September 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen
> 
> Heute bin ich und Kai (Charly245) von Mausbach aus gestartet,geplant war eine 2 bis max 3 Stunden lange Ausfahrt mit max 60 Km damit wir morgen noch fit sind.....
> Gestartet in Mausbach am Markt von dort aus zur WBTS über den Thönbachweg hoch nach Kleinhau dort runter nach Obermaubach und dann über Rur Radweg in Richtung Simonskall...auf dem Schmugglerpfad dann ein Schild Holzfällarbeiten ein kurzes zögern und dran vorbei...
> ...



Ne ne ne! Das kommt davon wenn du ohne mich fährst   
Schade wegen Morgen


----------



## "TWIGGY" (18. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne ne! Das kommt davon wenn du ohne mich fährst
> Schade wegen Morgen


sorry war echt nicht so geplant , aber morgen nochmal so eine Tour muss echt nicht sein,in meinem Alter braucht man schon mal was länger zum regenerieren


----------



## PacMan (19. September 2004)

Hier hat's bis gerade ganz gut geregnet. Werde es mir morgen spontan überlegen, ob ich mitfahre. (Bin halt ein Schönwetter-Fahrer)
Also wartet im Zweifelsfalle nicht auf mich! Nach Möglichkeit werde ich's morgen früh aber noch posten, ob ich nun mitkomme oder nicht.


----------



## Dirk S. (19. September 2004)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hat's bis gerade ganz gut geregnet. Werde es mir morgen spontan überlegen, ob ich mitfahre. (Bin halt ein Schönwetter-Fahrer)
> Also wartet im Zweifelsfalle nicht auf mich! Nach Möglichkeit werde ich's morgen früh aber noch posten, ob ich nun mitkomme oder nicht.




Da reih ich mich auch mal ein.
Ich komme Heute auch nicht. Meine Beine sind zwar O.K, aber ich habe die 
letzte Nacht unruhig geschlafen. Scheiß geile Spinning - Weiber! 
 

Scherz beiseite,ich muß Heute endlich mal wieder laufen gehen.
Nächsten Sonntag ist Brückenlauf in Köln!   

Was sind wir doch für schlappe S...  
Der eine verfährt sich, der andere fährt nicht bei Regen und der dritte geht joggen....

Euch eine geile Tour und achtet schön auf den Weg!


----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2004)

Den daheim bleibenden empfehle ich Fahrradmemory 

  @allen anderen: bis gleich !


----------



## PacMan (19. September 2004)

Hallo!
Das Wetter ist super und ich fahr nicht mit. Woran liegt's: ich hab heute morgen beim Aufstehen gemerkt, dass mir doch noch einige Stunden Schlaf fehlten und hab mich einfach wieder in die Kissen fallen lassen. Bin vor ca. 1 Stunde (also 13:30) wieder aufgewacht.
Und jetzt ärgere ich mich ja schon wieder ein wenig, weil ich bestimmt eine super Tour verpasse.   Naja, dafür hab ich Montag keine Augenringe.


----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2004)

Wir sind bei unserer Abschiedstour für Pumuckl (Er zieht in den Schwarzwald) über Thönbachweg nach Kleinhau und den Dresbachtrail hinunter nach Obermaubach geradelt. Hier sind wir einmal auf der anderen Seite des Stausees gefahren.

 Über Kallerbend durch das Kalltal bis Mestrenger Mühle. Hier mussten wir wegen Rodungsarbeiten einen kleinen Umweg machen. Weiter durch Simonskall und vorbei an der Kalltalsperre hinauf zum Jägerhaus.
















 Ein Stückchen den Hasselbachgraben entlang um dann den genialen Krebsbachtrail bis Solchbachtal hinunter zu düsen. In Zweifall haben wir uns dann zum Teil getrennt. Der Rest ist weiter zur Wehebachtalsperre gefahren, wo wir Pumuckl (Felix) noch alles gute gewünscht haben.

Als gute Pfadfinder haben wir auf dem Parkplatz einem kleinen Mädchen geholfen. An ihrem Pucky-Rad war der Lenker lose. Die Mutter bat uns diesen fest zu ziehen.

 An der Straße im Schönthal haben Holger und ich noch vier Schotten gesehen, die "musizierten" 

Bilder


----------



## "TWIGGY" (19. September 2004)

Hallo Leute

da habt ihr ja auch eine schöne Tour heute gefahren.
Rene welchen Weg habt ihr denn genommen  zurück zur Straße oder wie?

@ Pumuckel ich wünsch dir alles gute vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal irgendwann mal bei einem Marathon oder so.....im Schwarzwald kann man sowieso mega geil biken hab ich gehört  vieleicht mach ich nächstes Jahr mal dort Urlaub dann hab ich Vorort schon einen Guide der mir alles zeigen kann  .

Bye all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. September 2004)

Hi Twiggy,

habe Dich mit noch jemand gegen 15:00 Uhr in Schevenhütte auf der Hauptsraße gen WBTS gesehen. Habe kurz gehupt und gewunken. Warst aber wohl zu tief im Gespräch. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (19. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 für alle die wiisen wollen, wie es klang, was die Schotten da so auf dem Parkplatz produziert haben, die ZIP Datei enthält eine WAV mit einem kleinen Auszug.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. September 2004)

Mein Rechner geht immernoch nicht, durfte aber ganz kurz bei meiner Nachbarin ins Internet!!!

René, wie schon gesagt, war eine sehr schöne Tour, mit schönen neuen Trails!!!!
Vielen Dank, dass Du mir die Tour als Abschiedstour gewidmet hast  !!!

Wir sehen uns bestimmt mal bei irgendwelchen Marathonevents!!!

Ich wünsche Euch noch viele schöne Touren und viel Spaß bei der Jubiläumstour!!!!

Tschö WBTS und Rureifel......  

... dafür habe ich bald den Schwarzwald vor der Tür   !!!

Gruß Felix 

PS: Ich werde mal berichten wie es mir im Schwarzwald ergeht!!!


----------



## Knax (19. September 2004)

...wie immer super tour   
eine frage hätte ich aber noch: wie viele km und höhenmeter waren es denn insgesamt? (mein tachokabel hat sich ja leider letzte woche verabschiedet...)
mfg,
Knax

P.S.: tip für das spiel heute abend: 3:1 für köln


----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> für alle die wissen wollen, wie es klang, was die Schotten da so auf dem Parkplatz produziert haben, die ZIP Datei enthält eine WAV mit einem kleinen Auszug.


 Super Holger 
 Jo, das war der Knaller! Auf das mit der wav-Datei hätte ich auch kommen können. Hab ja auch Voicerecorder und Videofunktion. Muß ich bei nächster Gelegenheit unbedingt mal drann denken !

  @Knax: Hatte selber keinen Tacho am Rad.

 @Twiggy: Direkt vor dem Absperrband sind wir links einen steilen Pfad herunter (schieben!) und dann rechts entlang. Nach ca.200m triffst du wieder auf den Hauptweg.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (19. September 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Twiggy,
> 
> habe Dich mit noch jemand gegen 15:00 Uhr in Schevenhütte auf der Hauptsraße gen WBTS gesehen. Habe kurz gehupt und gewunken. Warst aber wohl zu tief im Gespräch.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jörg
Du hast gehupt  nö hab nichts gehört der Fahrtwind war bestimmt zulaut 
Das war Carly 245 (Kai) mit dem ich gestern auch gefahren bin, sind heute eine "locker kleine Runde" gefahren für was anderes war heute keine Kraft mehr da  .
Vieleicht ziehst du beim nächsten mal einfach auf meine Spur , wenn ich dann auf der Scheibe klebe erkenn ich dich dann bestimmt  

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (19. September 2004)

hallo leutz,

ich möchte an dieser stelle auch mal von unserer heutigen tour berichten.
wegen unserer, von twiggy beschriebenen, eifelerkundung am samstag sind wir heute nicht bei der üblichen wbts-truppe mitgefahren.
gefahren sind twiggy und ich nach einem kurzem sms-kontakt aber dann schon.
es sollte aber diesmal wirklich eine ca. 2stündige, lockere tour werden.
treffpunkt war in mausbach. von dort aus fuhren wir dann über einige nette trails richtung wbts. 
ich hatte den eindruck, dass twiggy die ganze nacht darüber gegrübelt hat wie er so sämtliche 20 bis 25% anstiege zu einer tour zusammenstellen kann :kotz: .
meine vermutung teilte ich ihm bei einer riegelpause auch (wenig vorwurfsvoll)mit. sein grinsen verriet, das ich recht hatte. sein kommentar:" da brauchte ich nicht die ganze nacht für, irgendwie muß man dich ja wieder fit bekommen!"
nett von ihm, oder?
die tour und die qualen setzten sich dann mit einigen schleifen bis hoch zum jägerhaus fort. von dort abwärts (endlich) nach zweifall.
dort trennten sich unsere wege.
nicht das hier ein falscher eindruck ensteht. es war eine sehr schöne tour bei der ich sehr viel spaß hatte  

gruß@all


----------



## Happy_User (19. September 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 von den Höhenmetern dürften das je nach dem abgelesenen Gerät zwischen 1000 und 1300 HM gewesen sein. Die 1000, die mein Ciclo auswirft erscheinen mir sehr niedrig. Da glaube ich dann schon einmal eher meinem GPS. Aber einmal hören, was der Jörg so aus seinen Geräten ausliest. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Aber einmal hören, was der Jörg so aus seinen Geräten ausliest.



Hier die Daten vom GPS-Amateur   
Es waren laut Ciclo von WBTS und zurück ca. 65KM mit knapp 1000 HM.
Mein GPS zeigte 1335 HM an. Also waren es wohl genau 1167,55553022255555666555 HM   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (20. September 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Daten vom GPS-Amateur
> Es waren laut Ciclo von WBTS und zurück ca. 65KM mit knapp 1000 HM.
> Mein GPS zeigte 1335 HM an. Also waren es wohl genau 1167,55553022255555666555 HM
> 
> ...


 Jep,

 so etwas kam auch bei  mir raus, als ich meine gefahrenen Meilen aus dem Ciclo Datensatz gelöscht hatte.

 Allerdings glaube ich, dass Dein Pentium einen Firmwareupdate braucht. Der macht in der Mantisse einen Rundungsfehler. Das sind 1167,55553022255555766555 HM.  ich habe das von Hand nachgerechnet.


----------



## PacMan (20. September 2004)

Rundungs-Fehler sind beim Pentium im Preis inbegriffen! (Bei allen anderen Prozessoren leider auch)   
Ich bin allerdings doch überrascht, wie groß die Unterschiede in den Messungen sind! Die basieren auf verschiedenen Verfahren, oder? Die vom Ciclo werden vermutlich über den Luftdruck berechnet, und beim GPS eben direkt über die Satelliten-Daten, stimmt's? Jetzt fragt's sich nur, was nun genauer ist.


----------



## Bluerider (20. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Super Holger
> Jo, das war der Knaller! Auf das mit der wav-Datei hätte ich auch kommen können. Hab ja auch Voicerecorder und Videofunktion. Muß ich bei nächster Gelegenheit unbedingt mal drann denken !



Mensch Leute, das das ist wieder klasse mit der ganzen Multimediapräsentation einer Fahrradtour.    Da werde ich wieder neidisch, aber ich hatte schon was anderes am Sonntag vor.

Bilder, Ton, ich vermisse allerdings ein wenig die Gerüche von Wald, Schlamm und Pferdekacke 
   Bitte arbeitet mal zügig daran, das auch irgenwie im Forum zu präsentieren...

Beste Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Bluerider (20. September 2004)

*Tour de Kindergarden sponsored by PUCKY* 






Dieses Bild ist Pucky-Rider gewidmet. Formerly known as XCRacer.
Nix, für ungut. Ich werde da nie mithalten können


----------



## XCRacer (20. September 2004)

Auf die Dauer hilft nur Pucky-Power


----------



## XCRacer (22. September 2004)

Sonntag guide ich die Tomburger über den Eifelsteig

 Ausdauerhungrige Männer (und/oder Frauen) zum mitreisen gesucht !


----------



## mikkael (23. September 2004)

Hallo leute,
*Off-Topic:* Hat jemand einen *"Bike-Koffer"* zum ausleihen* (zwischen dem 12.10.-01.11.)?  Wenn ja, bitte eine 'PN' zu mir!

VG Mikkael
*Als Gegenleistung gibt es eine schöne Postkarte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag guide ich die Tomburger über den Eifelsteig
> 
> Ausdauerhungrige Männer (und/oder Frauen) zum mitreisen gesucht !




Mist   , Husten, Schnupfen, Heiterkeit, mich hats voll erwischt. Werde mich wohl mit Angina ins Bett legen müssen.  

Aber bei den Wetteraussichten könnte ich ja Glück haben und die Veranstaltung wird in den goldenen Herbst verlegt.  

Außerdem könnte ich die Zeit nutzen und meinen Alpencrossbericht und die Bilders fertig machen. Will ja Herrn XCRacers Geduld nicht überstrapazieren.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mist   , Husten, Schnupfen, Heiterkeit, mich hats voll erwischt. Werde mich wohl mit Angina ins Bett legen müssen.



Na dann mal gute Besserung,

aber Tour verlegen glaub ich nicht. So schlecht sieht der Wetterbericht nu auch nicht aus   Und wegen dem bisschen Regen werden wir doch wohl nicht   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2004)

Naja, da hab ich aber andere Wettervorhersagen gesehen. 
Sieht nicht besonders rosig aus.

Hab mit René aber auch schon abgeklärt, das wir bei Regen nicht fahren. Mit wir mein ich jetzt die Tomburger. Wir sind halt Schönwetterbiker  

....und ausserdem, was soll ich mich durch den Schlamm quälen, wenn sich Kollege on any sunday zuhause mit irgendwelchen Damen mit Namen Angina vergnügt


----------



## Ploughman (24. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, da hab ich aber andere Wettervorhersagen gesehen.
> Sieht nicht besonders rosig aus.
> 
> Hab mit René aber auch schon abgeklärt, das wir bei Regen nicht fahren. Mit wir mein ich jetzt die Tomburger. Wir sind halt Schönwetterbiker
> ...


@Uwe
warum habt ihr mich nie auf eine dieser Schönwetter-Touren mitgenommen, sondern immer nur bei Dauerregen   - doch halt, einmal im August - muß sagen, die Regentouren sind gesünder für mich  . 

Wann gedenken denn die Herren ihr finales Posting bezüglich kommenden Sonntags zu geben   . Wobei man sicher sagen darf, selbst falls es aufhört zu regnen, wird's bestimmt eine Schlammschlacht übelster Sorte. Selbst in der Ville versinkt man...  .

Wegen Angina in Michaels Bett besteht Grund zur Sorge, seitdem er und sein Nachbar sich in Frauenkleidern besuchen...  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Happy_User (24. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wann gedenken denn die Herren ihr finales Posting bezüglich kommenden Sonntags zu geben
> ....


 Gute Frage,
 hier die Vorhersage für Schleiden. Nicht das ich umsonst Carboloading betreibe. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Bluerider (24. September 2004)

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal eine komplette Abendrunde mit Licht gemacht? Wohlgemerkt im Gelände. Hierfür einen Ausrüstungstip  







Aber mal ernsthaft. Wer kann mit etwas zu Geländefahrten im Dunkeln sagen (welche Beleuchtung sinnvoll, was geht Geländetechnisch). Habe schon öfters in anderen Foren Fotos davon gesehen, jedoch keine Praxiserfahrung.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2004)

Hab mal an René eine PM geschickt, weil er fragte, ob wir die ganze Sache verschieben sollen.
Also, ich bin eigentlich für verschieben, denn...ob es jetzt regnet oder nicht, muss ich Kollegen Dieter zustimmen, werden wir wohl im Schlamm versinken. 
Sicher werden wir diese Schlammpackungen im Herbst nicht mehr verhindern können, aber nach 3 Tagen Dauerregen dürfte es jetzt gerade ziemlich aufgeweicht sein. 
Hab jetzt auch gerade mit meinen Leuten telefoniert...und wir werden dann wohl eine kleine Runde bei uns drehen.

Ich hoffe natürlich, das die Tour verschoben wird, damit wir uns nochmal einklinken könnten... wenn nicht, wünsch ich dem Rest natürlich viel Spass bei der Schlammschlacht


----------



## Happy_User (25. September 2004)

Tja, wie schaut es bei den anderen Beteiligten aus?


----------



## Knax (25. September 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von Euch schon mal eine komplette Abendrunde mit Licht gemacht? Wohlgemerkt im Gelände. Hierfür einen Ausrüstungstip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...also bisher hatte ich eine einfache Sigma Mirage. die reicht für feldwege aus, für mehr aber nicht. desswegen habe ich heute angefangen mir eine 20W zusatzleuchte zu basteln. werde berichten, wie das teil funzt...
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wie schaut es bei den anderen Beteiligten aus?



Also ich bin auf jeden Fall gegen 09:45 Uhr am Parkplatz. Laß mich doch vom Wetter nicht abschrecken. SealSkin Socken an und gut ist  Spaß beiseite.
Da ich ja mit Holger, Rene, Meik und Dirk die Strecke schon mal gefahren bin behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal das es nicht so schlammig wird. Der Großteil der Strecke besteht aus geschotterten oder festen Forstwegen, Asphalt usw. Es gibt nur wenige "Mutterbodenpassagen" Und da kommen wir dann auch noch durch. Na mal sehen wer alles kommt. So jetzt erstmal für morgen vorbereiten   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Ploughman (25. September 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin auf jeden Fall gegen 09:45 Uhr am Parkplatz. Laß mich doch vom Wetter nicht abschrecken. SealSkin Socken an und gut ist  Spaß beiseite.
> Da ich ja mit Holger, Rene, Meik und Dirk die Strecke schon mal gefahren bin behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal das es nicht so schlammig wird. Der Großteil der Strecke besteht aus geschotterten oder festen Forstwegen, Asphalt usw. Es gibt nur wenige "Mutterbodenpassagen" Und da kommen wir dann auch noch durch. Na mal sehen wer alles kommt. So jetzt erstmal für morgen vorbereiten
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Hi,

lasse mich jetzt mal eingetragen. Falls es aber morgen früh "demotivierend" ist, wartet nicht auf mich. 

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## XCRacer (25. September 2004)

Hab mich soeben ausgetragen !

 Sorry! Konnte mich nicht früher melden, aber das Wetter ist mir zu unsicher. Bin noch nicht auf Herbst eingestellt 

 Handlampe hat auch abgesagt. Das sollte die fünf verbliebenden jedoch nicht davon abhalten, sich trotzdem in Gemünd zu treffen. Happy_User, spitfire4 und redrace kennen die Tour ja auch.

 Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Knax (26. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...bin eben ne echt klasse tour mit Kai und Ingo gefahren. 
dank nochmals an die senior-guides   
und gibt es was schöners, als, dass einen die mutter mit frisch gebackenen keksen begrüßt?!   
mfg,
Knax


----------



## IGGY (26. September 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> ...bin eben ne echt klasse tour mit Kai und Ingo gefahren.
> dank nochmals an die senior-guides
> und gibt es was schöners, als, dass einen die mutter mit frisch gebackenen keksen begrüßt?!
> ...


LOL. Nächstes mal kommen wir mit zu Dir und hauen uns den Wanz voll   
War eine schöne Tour mit schönen Trails. Und Glück mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch


----------



## charly245 (26. September 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> ...bin eben ne echt klasse tour mit Kai und Ingo gefahren.
> dank nochmals an die senior-guides
> und gibt es was schöners, als, dass einen die mutter mit frisch gebackenen keksen begrüßt?!
> ...



bitte in zukunft "vor" der tour backen...und dann mitnehmen! ok?????

war wirklich ne tolle tour....mit netten leuten und spitzen trails!  
ich hätte aber wirklich noch 20km fahren können.
schade das ihr so früh schlapp gemacht habt  

na ja, bestimmt beim nächsten mal

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2004)

> ...bin eben ne echt klasse tour mit Kai und Ingo gefahren.


 Hört sich ja geheimnisvoll an. Darf man erfahren, wo ihr lang gefahren seid, oder wisst ihr das mal wieder nicht mehr?


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich soeben ausgetragen !
> 
> Sorry! Konnte mich nicht früher melden, aber das Wetter ist mir zu unsicher. Bin noch nicht auf Herbst eingestellt ...



Nabend zusammen,

TsTsTs...was ist nur aus dem "Guide der Guides" geworden...   

Ich hatte ja nicht soviel Zeit heute und hab mich spontan mit Anne & Manni von www.mtb-guide-eifel.de getroffen. Ich bin schon um 8:00 Uhr in Richtung Rohren zum Treffpunkt gestartet und ich muß sagen: Das frühe Aufstehen hat sich gelohnt. Einen kurzen Bericht und Link zu Bildern gibt's hier...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Kein Tropfen Regen René...


----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ja nicht soviel Zeit heute und hab mich spontan mit Anne & Manni von www.mtb-guide-eifel.de getroffen.


 Sieht gut aus, das "Monschauer Pfädchen". Kannst du mir erklären, wo das genau ist und ob der auch bei schönem Wetter zu empfehlen ist?

 Ich weiß, hat nicht geregnet. Ich hatte schon ewig kein bikefreies Wochenende mehr gehabt. Als Handlampe dann gestern abgesagt hat, stand ich auch nicht mehr in der "Pflicht" des Erscheines und hab mir 'nen faulen Tag gemacht.

  ICH BEREUE NICHTS !!! F1, Mopedrennen, Spanienrundfahrt, usw... 
  Bin dann abends aber noch 30min gejoggt 

  PS: Es haben sich für die Jubiläumstour bereits 19 (!) Teilnehmer eingetragen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. September 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

nachdem sich zwischenzeitlich 12 Biker für die Eifelsteig-Runde eingetragen hatten, sind nur 3 übrig gebleiben und am Start erschienen. Diese 3 gehören wohl eher zu der Sorte der "härteren Gattung Biker "  und waren Dieter ( ploughman ), Holger ( happ_user ) und meine Wenigkeit.  

Zu der Tour selber brauch ich ja nichts mehr zu schreiben.  Warum ? Klickst Du hier: Eifelsteig 

Auf jeden Fall war die Strecke, wie ich schon vermutet hatte, aufgrund der Beschaffenheit sehr gut fahrbar. Es gab nur ein kurzes Schlammstück. Aber da steht selbst im längsten Sommer noch das Wasser. Auch haben wir nur wenige, aber sehr nette Wanderer getroffen. Und wir sind den Steig diesmal komplett gefahren. Also auch die Runde um Blankenheim. Übrigens sehr lohnenswert. Dort ist ein genialer Singeltrail.

Den super langen Wurzeltrail haben wir mit Absicht ausgelassen. Ein Geschenk    an Dieter. Ich glaube er hat es gerne angenommen   

Erwähnenswert wäre noch die patzige, sehr unfreundliche männliche Bedienung im Kiosk an der  Staumauer Paulushof in Rurberg    

Möchte ja jetzt nicht unken, aber das Wetter war super, die Strecke sehr gut fahrbar und es war einfach ein schöner Tag.
Für die, die nicht mitgekommen sind   

Hier noch einige Fotos

@Uwe ( handlampe ) Ha, da hatte ich wohl die bessere Wettervorhersage als Du   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (27. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ja geheimnisvoll an. Darf man erfahren, wo ihr lang gefahren seid, oder wisst ihr das mal wieder nicht mehr?


Kai schreib du mal was. Ich denke du bekommst das besser zusammen


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus, das "Monschauer Pfädchen". Kannst du mir erklären, wo das genau ist und ob der auch bei schönem Wetter zu empfehlen ist?...



Mache ich am besten in NRW3D; kriegst Du in den nächsten Tagen. Übrigens bin ich einen Teil davon mit Boris beim 1. Teil des Eifelmarathons gefahren; allerding anders herum.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2004)

Nabend,

@René, Jörg:

Hier ein 2D-Ausschnitt vom Monschaupfad. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das alles genau stimmt (vor allem kurz vor Monschau in Richtung Rur) aber der Monschaupfad ist auf jeden Fall richtig.
Am besten fahren wir einfach hin...  
Kurz vor Monschau wirds auf dem letzten Stück Singletrail richtig steil und schnell. Am Ende kommt dann urplötzlich Asphalt oder besser gesagt "spiegelglatter Beton"...konnte nicht mehr bremsen und schon lag ich wieder auf dem Arsch...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: hier auch die pth...

Ps: Wenn ihr die pth braucht bitte melden; hatte eben kein Winzip drauf


----------



## XCRacer (27. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein 2D-Ausschnitt vom Monschaupfad. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das alles genau stimmt (vor allem kurz vor Monschau in Richtung Rur) aber der Monschaupfad ist auf jeden Fall richtig.


 Auf der Wanderkarte ist das zum größten Teil der WW12. Gestrichelte Linie! Das sagt alles! Lecker 



> Am besten fahren wir einfach hin...


 Samstag?


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag?



Lässt sich je nach Wetter bestimmt machen, wobei ich sicher nur eine kurze Runde fahren würde. Also auf möglichst direktem Wege zur Perlenbachtalsperre und zurück. Wir sind ja schon am Sonntag auf Achse.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (27. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ja geheimnisvoll an. Darf man erfahren, wo ihr lang gefahren seid, oder wisst ihr das mal wieder nicht mehr?



...also start war in breinig. von hier dann ins solchbachtal und den ewig langen
berg zum jägerhaus rauf. von hier ca. 500 meter auf der landstrasse richtung lammersdorf, dann links ab richtung kalltal. super schönen trail runter zur kall, 
links abgebogen um einmal den stausee zu umrunden. wieder rauf zum jägerhaus, richtung raffelsbrand, vossenack, wbts...die normale strecke...
haben dann später noch einen schönen trail in / um mulartshütte mitgenommen. 
ich fand den single-trail gehalt recht hoch    
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt sich je nach Wetter bestimmt machen, wobei ich sicher nur eine kurze Runde fahren würde. Also auf möglichst direktem Wege zur Perlenautalsperre und zurück. Wir sind ja schon am Sonntag auf Achse.


 Können ja mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter diese Woche entwickelt.

 Wg Sonntag "*Jubiläumstour*" :
 Bei bisher 19 Teilnehmer würde eine Teilung der Meute Sinn machen. In zwei Gruppen zum Krawutschketurm als gemeinsames Ziel. Frank führt seine Gruppe über die Standardvariante und ich mache mit den "Ambitionierteren" eine Zusatzschleife.

 ...nur so als Idee... 

 19 Leute auf den Thönbachweg und später den schmalen Singletrail nach Zerkall runter... Viel Spaß


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich mache mit den "Ambitionierteren" eine Zusatzschleife.
> 
> ...nur so als Idee...



 klingt gut...ich wollte zwar im Moment etwas kürzer treten; aber was soll's...


----------



## Happy_User (27. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> klingt gut...ich wollte zwar im Moment etwas kürzer treten; aber was soll's...


 Also früher hast Du bei Frank immer locker mithalten können. 

 Was ist los alter Mann? Jeder HM zählt für die Alpen. 

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (27. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Wanderkarte ist das zum größten Teil der WW12. Gestrichelte Linie! Das sagt alles! Lecker
> 
> Samstag?


 Hallo René,

 wie viele km sind das den ab WBTS? Wetter soll ja besser werden ab Donnerstag. Hätte schon Lust.

 Grüße 

 Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag?



Klar, ich bin dabei  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jeder HM zählt für die Alpen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger



Klar; aber sicher nicht die vom Winter...


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2004)

@Jörg, Holger, René...und natürlich auch andere Interessenten:

Wir könnten uns auch an der Perlenbachtalsperre treffen. Dann kann jeder für sich entscheiden, wieviel er vorher schon fährt.
Ich würde, wie gesagt, am Samstag nur nen Kurztripp machen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2004)

Für'ne 30km Tour komme ich nicht nach Rpoetgen!  Ich hab da ne andere Idee. Will die aber eigentlich noch nicht offenbaren...

 ...na gut: Ab Langerwehe mit den Zug nach Heimbach und von da aus über Gemünd, Oleftalsperre, Monschau zurück zum Ausgangspunkt in Langerwehe. Muß das aber erst noch mal überdenken und ausarbeiten.


----------



## Happy_User (28. September 2004)

Moin,

 Ich bin letzte Woche von Hoven mit MTB nach Roetgen, etc. Dauer bis Roetgen über WBTS und Waldwege ca. 1:30 - 1:45. 
 Wie lange dauert der Ritt dann zur Perlebachsperre?
 Für den Rückweg haben wir ja dann alle Optionen: Schmidt, Mausaul, direkt, ...

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Für'ne 30km Tour komme ich nicht nach Rpoetgen! ...



Wenn Du Zuhause mit dem Bike startest, solltest Du abends satt sein...  ...Wir hätten uns ja an der Staumauer treffen können...
Dann mach ich am Samstag halt doch frei


----------



## Happy_User (28. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Zuhause mit dem Bike startest, solltest Du abends satt sein...  ...Wir hätten uns ja an der Staumauer treffen können...
> Dann mach ich am Samstag halt doch frei


 Hallo Ralph,

 wie weit ist es den von Roetgen bis zu der Staumauer? bzw. zu dem Trail, den Du in der PTH eingezeichnet hast?

 grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> wie weit ist es den von Roetgen bis zu der Staumauer? bzw. zu dem Trail, den Du in der PTH eingezeichnet hast?
> 
> ...



auf direktem Wege und überwiegend Strasse tippe ich auf gute 20km...aber nur wegen dem Monschaupfädchen 20km Strasse ist wohl etwas übertrieben...also ich spar mir den Stress und fahr nur am Sonntag. Das pfädchen läuft uns nicht weg...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2004)

Im Rahmen des IBC-Winterpokals, haben einige von uns ein virtuelles Team gegründet: Team WBTS 

 Wer gründet das zweite Team ?


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2004)

Nabend,

3.10.; jetzt sind's schon 20 !!!!!!!!!!!  
Wie sehen die anderen das mit der Idee von René bezgl. splitten ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (28. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> 3.10.; jetzt sind's schon 20 !!!!!!!!!!!
> Wie sehen die anderen das mit der Idee von René bezgl. splitten ?
> ...


Also ich für meinen Teil würde vorschlagen das wir als gemeinsame Truppe fahren. Ist bestimmt mal lustig mit so vielen zu fahren. Bin aber für alles offen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2004)

Ich hab auch nochmal gegrübelt und schliesse mich IGGY'S Meinung an. Wenn Meik 24 Biker Sonntags durchs Siebengebirge führt, dann sollte das hier auch gehen !
Eine Trennung ausgerechnet bei der Jubiläumstour hat auch irgendwo einen bitteren Beigeschmack...


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch nochmal gegrübelt und schliesse mich IGGY'S Meinung an. Wenn Meik 24 Biker Sonntags durchs Siebengebirge führt, dann sollte das hier auch gehen !
> Eine Trennung ausgerechnet bei der Jubiläumstour hat auch irgendwo einen bitteren Beigeschmack...



Nabend!

Jetzt sinds 21   . Ich würde mich bereit erklären, die über 40 Jahre (near death) Gruppe zu führen, damit die Jungspunde nicht von den alten Männern aufgehalten werden.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...damit die Jungspunde nicht von den alten Männern aufgehalten werden.   ...



oder umgekehrt...  ...


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2004)

Soo, damit wir langsam in den Bereich der 4.1. 7GB-Tour kommen, werde ich mich auch eintragen!
Trennung der Gruppe finde ich auch nicht so dolle. Das zieht sich schon von alleine auseinander. Hauptsache, die schnellen warten am nächsten Abzweig.

Ist der Krawutschketurm überhaupt für soviele Personen zugelassen? Das war doch so´n wackeliget Holzdingens...

Gruß enrgy


----------



## taimon (29. September 2004)

Bin dann auch mal wieder dabei..
Aber diesmal reise ich mitm Bus an. Hab letztemal für meinen Geschmack doch deutlich zu früh schlapp gemacht.

An alle Aachener: ich nehme die *Linie 1 ab AC Hbf. um 9.20*. Vielleicht will ja jemand mitkommen, dann bin ich die 80 Minuten fahrt nicht so allein.. 

Achja, ist die Tour eher Waldweg- oder eher Traillastig? Muss mich noch entscheiden ob ich den Vertical drauflasse oder den Pannenralph wieder draufziehe.


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 19 Leute auf den Thönbachweg und später den schmalen Singletrail nach Zerkall runter... Viel Spaß



Tach Zusammen,

19...20...21...22...23...2x Leute, wo soll das bloss enden. Finde es klasse, dass sich so viele melden. 

Gebe einerseits XCRacer Recht, andererseits gerade wegen der Jubel-Tour kommen ja schliesslich die Leute, vielleicht sollte die Tourenplanung/-führung an die Masse der Teilnehmer angepasst werden. Ob der Einstieg direkt über Thönbachweg (Insider sprechen auch vom Schlangenpfad) sein sollte, könnte kritisch sein, aber letztendlich steht der Spass vorne an.

Jetzt aber nochmal was anderes; wie sieht's mit Aprés-Bike aus? 

Sollten wir nicht irgendwie 'ne Kiste Erdinger, was Kuchen oder Waffeln etc. für danach organisieren? Würde mich spontan bereit erklären etwas mitzubringen/zu sponsoren (Kuchen, Waffeln); könnten die Sachen dann in die Autos der weitgereisten verstauen. Vielleicht ist von den Autofahrern jemand bereit Getränke zu organisieren. Im Anschluss schmeissen wir alle für die Getränke zusammen.

zweite Alternaive:
in Schevenhütte in ein Lokal einkehren, würde da vorher mal eine Anfrage stellen. wäre aber sicherlich die etwas kostspilligere Variante.

Gebt mal Meldung!

Gruss
RSH


----------



## Frank S. (29. September 2004)

Hallo @ ALL,
Tja was habe ich da nur gemacht? Bis jetzt haben sich 23 Biker angemeldet.
Kuchen, Waffeln und was zu trinken finde ich schon ganz ok.   
Aber das bleibt wohl bei denen hängen die mit dem Auto anreisen.

 Teilen, Zusammen, mit Trails oder ohne? 
Wir können ja am Sonntag vor Ort abstimmen,
oder wir stimmen das hier im Forum ab.
Einige haben ja schon damit angefangen. 
Also was machen wir?


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ ALL,
> Tja was habe ich da nur gemacht?



Eine offizielle Jubiläumstour ausgeschrieben. Im kleinen (schnellen) Kreis könnt ihr doch jedes Wochenende feiern...  
Vielleicht kommen die Tomburger ja auch noch mit 10 Mann...  

Ich sehe das ganze als Gaudi, ähnlich war es doch im 7GB auch. Man hat genug Leute mit denen man sich mal unterhalten kann, durch die Masse wird das Tempo auch nicht zu hoch. Und daß der erste schon unten im Tal angekommen ist, während der letzte immer noch oben auf die Einfahrt in den Singletrail wartet ist auch klar.
Vielleicht kommen die ersten ja schon von der Tour zurück, bevor die letzten losgefahren sind?
Wird schon werden!


----------



## Happy_User (29. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich sehe das ganze als Gaudi, ähnlich war es doch im 7GB auch. Man hat genug Leute mit denen man sich mal unterhalten kann, durch die Masse wird das Tempo auch nicht zu hoch. Und daß der erste schon unten im Tal angekommen ist, während der letzte immer noch oben auf die Einfahrt in den Singletrail wartet ist auch klar. ...


 Würde vorschlagen, damit das Unterhalten und auch Gaudi nicht zukurz kommt, sollten wir breite Wege ohne ST wählen. Es ist schon kalt und wenn man dann verschwitzt warten muss, ist schnell Schluss mit der Gaudi. 

 grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2004)

Ich sehe das ziemlich gelassen und bin der Meinung, dass wir keine Trails auslassen brauchen. Für's WE sind um die 19° gemeldet  

Mitbringen kann ich nicht's ausser Geld...reise per Bike an.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Würde vorschlagen, damit das Unterhalten und auch Gaudi nicht zukurz kommt, sollten wir breite Wege ohne ST wählen. Es ist schon kalt und wenn man dann verschwitzt warten muss, ist schnell Schluss mit der Gaudi.
> 
> grüße
> 
> Holger



Sach mal Holger, hast du das Smiley verwechselt oder eine Geschlechtumwandlung gemacht, du Mädchen, du.


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2004)

So, wenn ich dann auch mal was sagen darf:

Ich bin für knallhartes Rennen: Nix, olympisches Motto- dabeisein ist Alles. 
Es gibt nur einen Slogan: *Der Zweite ist schon der erste Verlierer*  

Hab extra dafür eingekauft:

Elektroschocker für die Trails
Pfefferspray und tranportable Nagelbretter für die Downhills

Als Gimick für die Uphills gibt es bei mir am Vortag einen 3 Liter Eintopf Linsensuppe   

Ansonsten freu ich mich auf die Veranstaltung und hoffe auch, das ich es  schaffe zu kommen :, da meine Freundin am Vortag ihren Geburtstag feiert


----------



## IGGY (29. September 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Zusammen,
> 
> 19...20...21...22...23...2x Leute, wo soll das bloss enden. Finde es klasse, dass sich so viele melden.
> 
> ...



Also ich finde das eine gute Idee mit dem Festmahl an der WBTS 
Währe eine tolle sache wenn die Leute mit den Autos was mitbringen. Zur Not bring ich einen fahrradanhänger mit einer Kiste Bier mit


----------



## redrace (29. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend!
> 
> Jetzt sinds 21   . Ich würde mich bereit erklären, die über 40 Jahre (near death) Gruppe zu führen, damit die Jungspunde nicht von den alten Männern aufgehalten werden.
> 
> ...




HUHU

Strike!! Ich darf noch bei den U40 fahren!!


----------



## redrace (29. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So, wenn ich dann auch mal was sagen darf:
> 
> Ich bin für knallhartes Rennen: Nix, olympisches Motto- dabeisein ist Alles.
> Es gibt nur einen Slogan: *Der Zweite ist schon der erste Verlierer*
> ...




HUHU

Na und meine feiert am Sonntag!!!!!
@rpo 
Du hast versagt!!!  Tweety hat heute Geburtstag!!


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... und tranportable Nagelbretter für die Downhills...



Ist für mich nicht nötig. Habe gerade mal nachgezählt:
6 Platten in den letzten 10 Touren!!!    (eben gerade wieder, dabei hab ich extra 2km vorher 3,5Bar reingepumpt!)
Es ist zum   :kotz: !!
Werde mir mind. 2 Schläuche einpacken! Flickzeug ist eh immer an Bord.

Naja, wenn das Wetter morgen mittag ok ist, werde ich nochmal ins 7GB fahren. 
Ab Montag beginnt dann auch für mich wieder der Ernst des Arbeitslebens...




			
				redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Na und meine feiert am Sonntag!!!!!



Laßt doch die Mädels zusammen feiern und ihr beide fahrt zusammen Rad...


----------



## "TWIGGY" (29. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das ziemlich gelassen und bin der Meinung, dass wir keine Trails auslassen brauchen. Für's WE sind um die 19° gemeldet
> 
> Mitbringen kann ich nicht's ausser Geld...reise per Bike an.
> 
> ...


Das seh ich genau so  sind doch alle gute Biker ,oder?
Ich denke das nichts dabei ist was nicht auch für weniger geübte zu fahren wäre.

Nur Geld kann ich nicht mitbringen  hab doch keins  muss sparen für mein neues Bike.Dann mach ich halt den Abwasch nachher


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Na und meine feiert am Sonntag!!!!!
> @rpo
> Du hast versagt!!!  Tweety hat heute Geburtstag!!



Nabend,

wieso; der Tag ist doch noch nicht vorbei...  ...hast ja recht, ich kriegs momentan nicht mehr gebacken...  

Alles Gute Tweety und lass Dich reich beschenken !!    

Das selbe gilt übrigens für Vanillefresser; der wird heute fourtyfive...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (29. September 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Tweety und ein dickes Vanilleeis an Johannes 

 Kann sein, das am Sonntag sowiso mit dem Auto zur Wbts kommen. Kann 'nen Kasten Erdinger Alkfrei und anderes mitbringen. Wir machen uns einfach auf dem Parkplatz breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (29. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> Alles Gute Tweety und lass Dich reich beschenken !!
> 
> ...



Das bekommt Sie am Freitag vielleicht geschenkt!! Ein neues Bike!!


----------



## vanillefresser (29. September 2004)

Moin Moin,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag  

Fühle mich zur Zeit immer noch verletzungsbedingt wie 60  , aber es geht langsam aufwärts


----------



## XCRacer (29. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Das bekommt Sie am Freitag vielleicht geschenkt!! Ein neues Bike!!


 Ein Fahrrad mit Motor! Wer braucht denn sowas 

 Quatsch! Geiles Moped


----------



## redrace (29. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch! Geiles Moped



Da sach ich Dir!!


----------



## Knax (29. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> oder umgekehrt...  ...



was soll das denn heißen?!   
ich bin übrigens für singletrails...könnt ja auf mich warten 
Knax

P.S.: @dieBreiniger: 10:20 am Hebamenhaus?


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das denn heißen?!
> ich bin übrigens für singletrails...könnt ja auf mich warten
> Knax
> 
> P.S.: @dieBreiniger: 10:20 am Hebamenhaus?



Du kannst dich da beruhigt ausklammern; bist ja schliesslich schneller als ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (30. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Na und meine feiert am Sonntag!!!!!
> @rpo
> Du hast versagt!!!  Tweety hat heute Geburtstag!!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch Tweety und Vanillefresser!


----------



## IGGY (30. September 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: @dieBreiniger: 10:20 am Hebamenhaus?


Jeap!


----------



## Happy_User (30. September 2004)

Happy Birthday auch vom mir.

 Bike mit Hilfsmotor.  Die ersten Anzeichen, dass man (frau) älter wird. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## redrace (30. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Happy Birthday auch vom mir.
> 
> Bike mit Hilfsmotor.  Die ersten Anzeichen, dass man (frau) älter wird.
> 
> ...



Eben je oller je doller!! BRRRRRRUUUMMMMM  BRRRRRUUUUUMMMM


----------



## XCRacer (30. September 2004)

Wie sieht das jetzt mit Apres-Biking am Sonntag aus. Wir machen uns auf den Parkplatz an der Talsperre breit? Falls ja, hole ich morgen zwei Kisten Erdinger. Ist dann *eine Spende* von mir!

 Für andere Getränke sollte sich jemand anderes zuständig fühlen.

*@Georg:* Du hast was von Kuchen geschrieben! Soll ich dich am So mit dem PKW abholen kommen? Wir packen die Bikes dann aufs Auto und die Sachen in den Kofferraum.
 Kannst ja am Samstag mal anrufen.


----------



## PacMan (30. September 2004)

Scheint ja 'ne stattliche Tour zu werden, am Sonntag! Wie es sich für eine Jubiläumstour eben gehört! Und deswegen bin ich auch stark dafür, die Meute NICHT zu trennen, sonder zusammen zu fahren. Auch wenn es dann gelegentlich etwas enger wird auf den Trails. Aber so dick sind wir ja alle nicht!   
Zum Thema After-Bike-Picknick kann ich nur sagen: Klasse Idee! Ich selbst kann aber leider nur lustig bedruckte Papierscheinchen dazu beisteuern, da ich höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem Fahrrad anreise. Sollte sich noch was anderes ergeben, sag ich aber Bescheid und bringe dann gerne noch ein paar Getränke und Leckereien mit!
Inzwischen haben sich ja doch mehrere Leute bereit erklärt, etwas beizusteuern. Ist nur etwas unübersichtlich zwischen den ganzen Beiträgen. Können wir das nicht vielleicht nochmal zusammenschreiben und irgendwo auf 'ne Homepage stellen (XCRacer: du bist doch immer Spitze in solchen Sachen...  )? Sonst haben wir nachher 5 Kisten Erdinger aber nix zu futtern. Und was macht denn das für 'nen Eindruck!?!


----------



## Tweety66 (1. Oktober 2004)

An alle einen lieben Dank für die Glückwünsche. War jetzt zwei Tage in Sachen Feiern unterwegs und kann daher erst jetzt posten.

Ein neues Bike mit Hilfsmotor hat es gestern leider noch nicht gegeben, aber um eins mal klarzustellen: das war auch nicht meine Idee (obwohl ich natürlich auf keinen Fall was dagegen habe)!!! 

 Ihr müsstet mal Meik sehen. Er kann sein Kinnwasser schon nicht mehr zurückhalten und steht ständig in einer Pfütze!!  

Viel Spaß am Sonntag auf der Tour. Ich werde mich in der Zeit mit der family rumschlagen  

Bis dann mal wieder

Tweety


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das jetzt mit Apres-Biking am Sonntag aus. Wir machen uns auf den Parkplatz an der Talsperre breit? Falls ja, hole ich morgen zwei Kisten Erdinger. Ist dann *eine Spende* von mir!


 
Gute Idee, einfach locker und ohne Zwang auf dem Parkplatz, da werden die ganzen Sonntagsspazierer (Maria, lass uns mal in Schevhütt spazieren gehn, und dann lecker Tässchen Kaffee an der Wolff-Farm"   ) aber staunen.



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *@Georg:* Du hast was von Kuchen geschrieben! Soll ich dich am So mit dem PKW abholen kommen? Wir packen die Bikes dann aufs Auto und die Sachen in den Kofferraum.
> Kannst ja am Samstag mal anrufen.



Können wir gerne machen, sonst hätte ich den Kram in einen grossen Rucksack bis zur WBST mitgenommen.   Aber so kann ich noch 'ne Torte mehr d'raufpacken  
Startzeit Dürwiß können wir noch kurz telefonisch klären.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Oktober 2004)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ist nur etwas unübersichtlich zwischen den ganzen Beiträgen. Können wir das nicht vielleicht nochmal zusammenschreiben und irgendwo auf 'ne Homepage stellen (XCRacer: du bist doch immer Spitze in solchen Sachen...  )...



Nabend,

die Beiträge sind doch immer sauber auf René's und meiner seite verlinkt; kann nicht sagen, dass das unübersichtlich ist.
Im Gegenteil; wenn wir jetzt noch was neues aufmachen, geräts aus den Fugen.
@René: Kommen wir wieder auf die Haupseite ?...  

Hab mir vorgenommen, mal ein paar richtig spektakuläre Bilder zu schiessen (auf dem Rücken liegend so schön von unten usw...). Aber überfahrt mich ja nicht !!  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (1. Oktober 2004)

...dann pack ich am besten das trikot vom team ein, damit rpo35 ein bild für seine site bekommt...
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Oktober 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann pack ich am besten das trikot vom team ein, damit rpo35 ein bild für seine site bekommt...
> Knax



meinst Du das FB-Trikot ?
Ich bezweifel, dass ich die Seiten n. Jahr noch pflege...


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin heute morgen mit dem Rad zur Schicht gefahren. Nach Feierabend bin ich dann gleich zum Parkplatz Rennweg geradelt um mich dort mit Twiggy zu treffen.

 Wir beide sind dann die Jubiläumstour schon mal Probe gefahren. Die heute teilweise recht feuchten Wege werden wohl am Sonntag abgetrocknet sein und einer tollen Tour steht nichts im Wege.

 Hatte keinen Tacho dabei, aber Ingo und Ich hatte von Haustüre zu Haustüre (ich dann von Werkstor zur Haustüre ) ca. 60km und etwa 800 Höhenmetros auf den Buckel. Tempo war aufgrund Ingos Attacken am Berg recht hoch 

 Außer das wir bei der Reparatur meines hinteren Schutzbleches versagt haben, gab es keine Zwischenfälle.


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2004)

Schaut mal ganz unten auf der Forumsstartseite


----------



## rpo35 (1. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal ganz unten auf der Forumsstartseite



Du Schlawiner...


----------



## Knax (2. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> meinst Du das FB-Trikot ?
> Ich bezweifel, dass ich die Seiten n. Jahr noch pflege...


natürlich meine ich DAS...aber wenn es nächstes jahr die team-rubrik nicht mehr gibt,...
Knax


----------



## IGGY (2. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tempo war aufgrund Ingos Attacken am Berg recht hoch


Ja ja der Twiggy! So kennen und lieben wir Ihn


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Tempo war aufgrund Ingos Attacken am Berg recht hoch ...



Den Ruf "Trainingskönig" hatte ich früher auch mal; ich übergebe ihn gerne...


----------



## "TWIGGY" (2. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Ruf "Trainingskönig" hatte ich früher auch mal; ich übergebe ihn gerne...


Danke Danke

Ich nehme die Krone gerne an mich   und hoffe das ich nächstes Jahr diese dann weiter reichen kann .


----------



## Bluerider (2. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal ganz unten auf der Forumsstartseite



@ XC: Was bekommen die Webmaster von MTB-News von Dir? 
Alkohol, ISO-Drinks, Müsliriegel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (2. Oktober 2004)

He es werden immer weniger Leute. Es sind nur noch 21! Was denn los?
Freu mich schon auf Morgen. Manche von Euch habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Bluerider (2. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> He es werden immer weniger Leute. Es sind nur noch 21! Was denn los?
> freu mich schon auf Morgen. Manche von Euch habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.



Tja, und ich melde mich hiermit auch ab   

Habe gerade die Windvorhersage für die hölländische Nordseeküste gesehen. Da ich die ganze nächste Woche Urlaub habe *ätsch*, werde ich mal für ein paar Tage zum Windsurfen fahren. Dann brauch ich nicht zu strampeln und kann mich vom Wind über die Wellen pusten lassen  

Viel Spaß an alle WBTS-Biker   

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

entgegen meiner Planung habe ich mich heute entschieden RR zu fahren. Also im WEB mit dem Radroutenplaner NRW eine schöne Tour geplant, gleich die mitgelieferten GPS Daten runtergeladen und los gings. Am Anfang war alles bestens. Doch dann wurde es lustig. Im Brachter- Diergartscher und Elmpter Wald ging es plötzlich über Wald- und Schotterwege.

@ reigi, ich glaube Du weißt wo das ist.
Egal dachte ich, weiter. Doch dann der Hammer. Feinste schöne Trails, so richtig mit Wurzeln, Absätzen usw. Ich dachte was jetzt   Egal, war ja mit meinem Winterrennrad unterwegs. Da sind leicht profilierte 28er Semislicks drauf. Also mit dem Rennrad über die Trails. Boahh war das geil.  Ein ganz neues Erlebnis. Und ausgerechnet heute hatte ich keine Kamera dabei weil ich dachte es gibt eh nichts besonderes unterwegs. Ich dachte das Teil bricht auseinander. Aber nichts ist passiert. Und die Reifen haben auch gehalten. Die gesamte Offroadstrecke waren über 20 KM. Das war so geil, das ich mich jetzt echt auf mein Crossbike freue. 
So bis morgen. Wird ja bestimmt echt lustig    Hoffentlich komme ich nach der heutigen Tour überhaupt den Weg zum WBTS-Treffpunkt hoch   

Streckenprofil

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin heute mit dem Zug von Langerwehe nach Heimbach gefahren. Dort habe ich mich mit Holger ohne Helm getroffen. Wir sind dann hinauf nach Wolfgarten gefahren und haben vom Feuerwachtturm die Aussicht genossen.

 Anschließend hinunter nach Gemünd und durch das Tal der Olef über Schleiden nach Hellenthal. Hier zur Oleftalsperre hinauf und über Wallerscheider Höhe zum Parlenbachtal.



 

 

 



 Über das Monschauer Pfädchen nach Monschau und dann über Simmerath nach Lammersdorf. Hier haben Holger und ich uns getrennt. Holger ist zurück nach Schmidt gefahren und ich über Raffelsbrand und Hürtgenwald zurück nach Dürwiss.

 Meine Tacho ist in Reparatur daher kann ich die Daten nur aus NRW3D rekonstruieren: 115km / 1800Hm / 5:45h

 Könnte jetzt nicht sagen, das das eine Spazierfahrt war...


----------



## Happy_User (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe mich heute schon einmal für morgen warm gefahren. Leider war das Wetter in der Eifel nicht so gut, wie in Hoven, so dass ich die geplante Tour dann in Schmidt verlassen habe und mich über den Ruruferradweg wieder nach Hause bewegt habe.  Irgendwie drohten die Götter mit Regen und Dunkelheit. Hätte knapp werden können.

 Geplant war Hoven - WBTS - Kaltalspelle - Belchenbachtal - Monschau - Perlebach - Dedenborn - Rursee - Schmidt - Kommerscheidt - "Zweifallshammer" - Haus Brandt - Grosshau - Rennweg - Hoven

 Na ja, Jahr ist noch lang.   Und Monschau eine Reise wert.





 [url="http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/5025/13049Kleine_Kiesel_im_Trail_1-med.jpg"]
	

 [url="http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/5025/13049Jahrhundertweg_1-med.jpg"]
	




 [/url][/url]
 Next Time wird nicht so getrödelt 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## taimon (2. Oktober 2004)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Gibt es morgen die Möglichkeit eines Tankstopps?
Überlege grad wie ich das mit der Wasserversorgung handhaben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (2. Oktober 2004)

@rpo: ich meinte auch nicht, die Berichte auf 'ne Homepage zu packen, sondern die Planung des After-Bike-Picknicks. Damit wir sehen, was noch gebraucht wird. Naja, auch egal...

Ich freu mich auf morgen! Ich werde doch mit dem Auto anreisen und Leckerchen mitbringen: einen leckeren Kuchen made by Mama!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Next Time wird nicht so getrödelt



Unglaublich was hier noch für Schlagzahlen gefahren werden. Wahnsinn Holger 
   Hast aber zu früh abgebrochen. Die 150 KM hättest du auch noch voll machen können   Aber mir gings genauso. Starker Wind, es fing leicht an zu Regnen und wurde empfindlich kalt. Also ich würde sagen wir beide fahren morgen mal am Ende des Starterfeldes  
Nee, das kann ich mir nicht erlauben. Ich habe ja die Startnummer 14 gezogen 

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (2. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mich heute schon einmal für morgen warm gefahren.


 Da wären wir uns ja fast über die Füße gefahren 

 @taimon:
 Nach ca.10km gibt es eine Wasserstelle an einem Friedhof. Ansonsten ist da nichts.
 Ich schätze mal, du kommst mit dem Rad zur Talsperre (?)


----------



## XCRacer (2. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

>


 Da sind wir auch runtergehoppelt. Ist das "Monschauer Pfädchen"


----------



## Happy_User (2. Oktober 2004)

@xc
 Jo,
 Habe Spuren im Schnee, Ähhh Sand gesehen. Aber geile Ecke. Beginned im Belchenbachtal, rüber nach Monschau, dann Perlebach, Trails ohne Ende + Höhenmeter. Geil

 @jörg
 Ja, mal sehen was meine Beine sagen. Habe ab der Tanke Schmidt gepowert wie doof.

 Wasser? Wie lang wird den die Tour morgen? Da sollten doch 2 Flaschen reichen, oder? Am Parkplatz gibt es doch Endverpflegung + Zeitnahme. Urkunden muss sich dann jeder selber drucken.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. Oktober 2004)

So nun sind die Kuchen fertig ...lecker, lecker... und ein paar Waffeln hab ich auch besorgt    siehe Bild

So dann bis morgen, ach ne, heute vormittag!

Cu


----------



## "TWIGGY" (3. Oktober 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> So nun sind die Kuchen fertig ...lecker, lecker... und ein paar Waffeln hab ich auch besorgt  siehe Bild
> 
> So dann bis morgen, ach ne, heute vormittag!
> 
> Cu


sieht ja lecker aus , alleine deshalb lohnt sich ja schon die "heutige" Tour....
dann bis nachher und nicht naschen


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. Oktober 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ja lecker aus , alleine deshalb lohnt sich ja schon die "heutige" Tour....
> dann bis nachher und nicht naschen



Nee, nee, dann kann ich bei der Tour ja nicht mithalten, und deshalb jetzt ab ins Bett, bis später


----------



## PacMan (3. Oktober 2004)

So, hier nun der erste Beitrag in unserer neuen Rubrik "Rezepte und Hausfrauen-Tipps"!   

Rezept für Zucchini-Kuchen:
=====================
Zutaten:
- 1 Dose Ananas-Scheiben (ca. 250g Abtropfgewicht)
- 250g Zucker
- 1 Pck. Vanillin-Zucker
- 3 Eier
- 1 Prise Salz
- 250ml Speiseöl
- 450g Weizenmehl
- 1 TL Backpulver
- 1 TL Natron
- 1,5 TL gemahlener Zimt
- geriebene Muskatnuß
- 250g geraspelte Zucchini (mit Schale)
- 125g gehackte Walnüsse
- 100g Rosinen

Zubereitung:
1. Ananasscheiben abtropfen lassen und in Stücke schneiden
2. Zucker und Vanillin-Zucker mischen und mit den Eiern mit Handrührgerät mit Rührbesen schaumig schlagen. Salz und Öl hinzufügen und unterrühren.
3. Mehl, Backpulver, Natron, Zimt und Muskat mischen, sieben und portionsweise auf mittlerer Stufe unterrühren.
4. Ananasstücke und Zucchini unterrühren. Walnüsse und Rosinen unter den Teig rühren. Den Teig in eien gefettete, bemehlte Backform füllen.
5. Im Backofen backen: Ober-/Unterhitze: etwa 180°C (vorgeheizt). Heissluft: etwa 160°C (nicht vorgeheizt). Gas: Stufe 2-3 (nicht vorgeheizt). Backzeit etwa 60 Minuten.
 

======================
 
Für alle, die sich fragen, was das denn nun soll: Dies ist das Rezept eines Kuchens, welchen wir gerade eben nach der Jubiläumstour gegessen haben. Und obwohl bei dem Gedanken an Zucchini im Kuchen erstmal jeder das Bedürfnis hatte zu... :kotz: ... waren einige Leute doch mutig genug, ein Stück zu probieren und wollten prompt das Rezept haben! Voila!


----------



## Happy_User (3. Oktober 2004)

Hi Pacman,

 jetzt weiß ich auch, welches Gesicht sich hinter dem Icon verbindet.

 Für alle, die das Dokument auch ablegen möchten, habe ich es einmal als PDF angehängt.

 Wäre ja noch eine Erweiterung, dies auf unserer Teamseite abzulegen.

 Grüße

    Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (3. Oktober 2004)

...ich mein, der kuchen war super lecker    (und werde mal meine mutter beauftragen den zu kochen), aber auf dem weg nach hause hätte ich kotzen können: überfressen!
Knax

P.S.: wo bleiben denn die pics?!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...P.S.: wo bleiben denn die pics?!



Hier kannst Du schonmal reinschauen...bis René soweit ist wird wohl noch etwas dauern...  

Bin aber auch noch nicht fertig und geh jetzt erstmal essen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2004)

Hat was gedauert, bis ich alle Bilder zusammen hatte. Außerdem konnte ich bei 70 Bilder uploaden keine Reihenfolge einhalten und habe sie auch nicht kommentiert. 

 Den folgenden Text habe ich übrigens an Thomas für die mtb-news.de Startseite geschickt. Daher etwas allgemein gehalten. Ich hoffe, er wird veröffentlicht. Hier eine Auswahl der Bilder:_





























_
 Der Mountainbiketreff an der Wehebachtalsperre (Wbts) existiert jetzt seit einem Jahr. Diese Gruppe hat sich im Lokalforum 'Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung' gebildet und unternimmt Touren in der Nordeifel.

 Also ein guter Grund für eine Jubiläumstour, die wohl noch lange den Teilnehmern in positiver Erinnerung bleiben wird. Zwanzig Biker machten sich also an diesem Sonntagmorgen unter Führung von Frank S. und XCRacer bei schönstem Herbstwetter auf zur Erkundung der Nordeifel.

 Das Tempo der Gruppe war unerwartet homogen, so das man doch von zügiger Fahrt sprechen konnte. Am Krawutschketurm wurde kurz pausiert, bevor es dann zurück zum Treffpunkt an der Staumauer ging.

 Dort angekommen, wurden erstmal ein paar leckere Erdinger geköpft. Wem das alkoholfreie Bierchen nicht sportlich genug war, konnte sich an isotonischen Durstlöschern erlaben. Hierzu wurde selbstgebackener Kuchen und Waffeln serviert. Zwischendurch wurde dann nach Hausfrauenart über den Geschmack vom Zucchinikuchen (!!!) gefachsimpelt.

*Alle Teilnehmer:* Frank S., Dirk S., on any sunday, XCRacer, redrace, Enrgy, IGGY, "TWIGGY", halfman, rpo35, Happy_User, spitfire4, Handlampe, blitzfitz, Knax, charly245, RS-Hunter, PacMan, Helmut* und Guido*
 (*= nicht im Forum)

*Hier gibts alle Bilder*

*Video:*
128k 937KB Modem
528k 2,8MB DSL

    Links:
www.wbts-biker.de.vu
Unser Thread
Rezept Zucchinikuchen


----------



## charly245 (3. Oktober 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich mein, der kuchen war super lecker    (und werde mal meine mutter beauftragen den zu kochen), aber auf dem weg nach hause hätte ich kotzen können: überfressen!
> Knax



mir gings da nicht anders....lag schön schwer im magen...aber sehr sehr lecker  

ich kann nur sagen....war ne tolle tour mit netten leuten!
hat ne menge spaß gemacht....
gruß kai


----------



## "TWIGGY" (3. Oktober 2004)

Hu hu


Also ich fand es auch klasse  
Die Tour war gut, die Leute nett und der Kuchen einfach lecker...hätte mir gerne noch ein Stück eingepackt nur wohin dann damit  .
Also bis zum nächsten mal und vieleicht gibts ja ab heute immer einen Kuchen zum Abschluss  

Cu


----------



## blitzfitz (3. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschliessen - nette Tour und leckerer Kuchen.   

Hier ein paar ausgewählte Bilder. (@Rene: schick mir mal deine Emailadresse. Dann bekommst du alle Bilder im Zip File).



























Noch mehr Bilder gibt es hier.

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
                             Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2004)

Tja , auch von mir ein dickes Lob an die WBTS-Gang. Schöne Tour bei Superwetter mit noch schönerem Ende...echt "lekka" die ganzen Kuchen!!

Kommen wir zum unerfreulichen Teil     :

Als ich zuhause ankomme und meine Km vom Tacho ablesen willl, ist kein Tacho mehr da! Ich nehme den nämlich immer ab, wenn ich das Rad ins Auto lege, weil ich ihn später sowieso mit in die Wohnung nehme zu auslesen. Normaleweise leg ich ihn in den Helm, der in der Einkaufskiste mit dem anderen Gerümpel Platz findet - NIX!! 
Auto durchwühlt, Rucksack zerlegt, Trikottaschen geschaut - NIX!
Ich bin mir sicher, daß er am Ende der Tour noch da war, hab nämlich noch die HM gecheckt. Danach verliert sich seine Spur!

Frage also (aber da es hier bislang niemand was dazu gepostet hat, eh rhetorischer Natur) : Hat von dem Rest der Truppe evtl. jemand das Teil dort liegen sehen und eingesteckt?

Weil - jetzt kommts, ich bin nämlich von zuhause nochmal zurückgefahren um die Chance wenigstens zu nutzen, das Teil doch noch wiederzufinden. Die 10l Diesel sind immer noch billiger als ein neuer Tacho, dachte ich mir.
Entweder er wäre da intakt gelegen, oder von Autoreifen zerdrückt worden, oder aber einfach nicht zu sehen. Und leider dieser Fall ist auch eingetroffen!   
Ich hab einen ziemlichen Hals, das Teil (CM436M) kostet ja mal nur schlappe 110! Keine Ahnung, ob man den als Ersatz auch einzeln billiger bekommt.

Also wäre nett, falls den jemad von euch eingesteckt hat, mir kurz bescheid zu geben.

Da reden wir noch die ganze Zeit über Sachen die man verliert oder vergißt - und dann sowas...


Gruß Volker


----------



## IGGY (3. Oktober 2004)

HI Leute
War mal wieder Klasse mit Euch. Kuchen und Getränke wahren  . Nur haben wir nicht vergessen zu sammeln   
Ich hoffe Twiggy geht es bald auch wieder besser! Dann können wir ja nun wieder eine Tour bei Mike planen mit allen Mann oder?
@Spitfire Nächstes Jahr bist du aber angehalten allen solch ein schönes Schild zu machen


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2004)

Super Tour; klasse Wetter; nette Typen...was will man(n) mehr ?
Kurz vor Vicht hab ich mich am Waldrand hingesetzt und mein Tel.-Konferenz gehalten...hat bestens geklappt !
Am Ende hatte ich gute 80km und 1200hm auf der Uhr.

Übrigens: Das ist in meinen Augen das Photo des Tages...Uns Uwe...  ...schaut euch meinen Kommentar an...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich zuhause ankomme und meine Km vom Tacho ablesen willl, ist kein Tacho mehr da!


 Das ist natürlich superkacke!

   Da du ja nochmal zurück gefahren bist, macht es ja auch keinen Sinn, wenn ich morgen früh mal suchen fahre.

 Immerhin habe ich meine Speicherkarte wiedergefunden. Eine 128MB SD-Karte kann ja so manch einer brauchen, aber ein CM436M doch nur jemand, der Rad fährt.

@all: Hab jetzt noch die Bilder von Holger und Jörg hochgeladen. Der Thomas bringt mich um. Hab über 160MB Fotos auf seinem Server 

 @Twiggy: Wie gehts deinem Rücken und deiner Gabel?


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Das ist in meinen Augen das Photo des Tages...Uns Uwe...  ...schaut euch meinen Kommentar an...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Da er aber vom Amt mit zerlegtem Bike zurückkommt, war´s wohl nix mit der Überzeugeungskraft...

Echt ein Spitzenmotiv!


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich superkacke!
> 
> Da du ja nochmal zurück gefahren bist, macht es ja auch keinen Sinn, wenn ich morgen früh mal suchen fahre.



Ne, danke das ist wirklich nicht nötig. Ich hab den ganzen Platz abgesucht, auch oben an den Gebäuden wo die neue Schautafel ist.
Es wohnt ja auch keiner um die Ecke der WBTS, den ich hätte anrufen können (obwohl, mit dem Sohn der Fischzucht Mohnen unterhalb der Mauer bin ich vor 20 Jahren Trial gefahren  )
Naja, machste nix, wird die Wirtschaft halt wieder angekurbelt...

So, erstmal weiter Fotos runtersaugen


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> So, erstmal weiter Fotos runtersaugen


 Ich kann die Bilder auch komplett zippen und verschicken. Aber Achtung sind 15MB !!!

 Mail an [email protected]


----------



## Happy_User (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 @enregy: Behalte einmal täglich hier die Startseite im Auge: http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1038317083
 Der verramscht des öfteren den 436 so 40% unter NP.

 @all: Also Foto des Tages. Ich wiederspreche ungern, aber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toppt alles.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Da er aber vom Amt mit zerlegtem Bike zurückkommt, war´s wohl nix mit der Überzeugeungskraft...
> 
> Echt ein Spitzenmotiv!



Na was habe ich wohl mit Werkstück gemeint ?  
@Holger: Hast ja Recht; aber das war mir schon zu obzön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Hab jetzt noch die Bilder von Holger und Jörg hochgeladen. Der Thomas bringt mich um. Hab über 160MB Fotos auf seinem Server ...



Keine Panik; noch lieg ich in Führung...  ...was die Anzahl Bilder betrifft...


----------



## "TWIGGY" (3. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Twiggy: Wie gehts deinem Rücken und deiner Gabel?


Hi

Also mir gehst ganz gut war vorsichtshalber mal im Krankenhaus und hab mal alles checken lassen aber ausser Prellungen und Hautabschürfungen ist alles heil geblieben.Ich hab nur Probleme den rechten Arm zu heben und somit fällt das  etwas schwer  

Das Bike werd ich mir morgen mal anschauen aber das sah eben schon nicht gut aus...Lenker schief   und die Vorderradnabe sah auch irgendwie komisch aus ...einer meinte die sei geplatz   mal sehen morgen weiss ich mehr...

Bis denne


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Also Foto des Tages. Ich wiederspreche ungern, aber  toppt alles.



Ach du lieber Gott,
ich habe abgenommen. Schau mal wie das Trikot flattert   

@blitzfitz, jau da haste echt im richtigen Moment auf den Auslöser gedrückt   Hab gar nicht gemerkt das soviel Leute ne Kamera mit hatten. Nicht nur das ich da echt schei... aussehe, nein Holger muß das natürlich auch noch in groß präsentieren    Na warte Freund   
@ all, es hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Auch der Ausklang war top. Mist nur das Enrgy die Ausfahrt teuer bezahlen mußte und Twiggy sich hoffentlich nicht zu sehr verletzt hat.

 Viele Grüße

Jörg  ( Start-Nr. 14 )


----------



## XCRacer (4. Oktober 2004)

Hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit den Videos?
[3MB] [1MB]


----------



## Knax (4. Oktober 2004)

...mal davon abgesehen, dass die 1mb version übel aussieht   
funktionieren beide versionen einwandfrei...das sah gestern abend komischerweise anders aus...da war nichts am downloaden!
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe es tatsächsich geschafft, TWIGGYs Crash auf Video zu bannen:

http://www.xcracer.de/movies/millescrash364k.wmv (600kb)


----------



## Happy_User (4. Oktober 2004)

Und dann bloss eine verbogene Gabel. Da muss Votec ja pleite machen. Alle bauen für so etwas künstliche Sollbruchstellen ein, damit man etwas neu kaufen muss. 

 Es gibt Momente im Leben, da bin ich froh, dass ich auf meine Mutter gehört habe...


 Grüße
  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es tatsächsich geschafft, TWIGGYs Crash auf Video zu bannen:



Boahhhh,

da traut man sich ja gar nicht hinzuschauen. Dafür ist TWIGGY aber noch glimpflich davongekommen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## "TWIGGY" (4. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es tatsächsich geschafft, TWIGGYs Crash auf Video zu bannen:
> 
> http://www.xcracer.de/movies/millescrash364k.wmv (600kb)


Der war gut   mir tun die Knochen weh vom lachen


----------



## on any sunday (4. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> entgegen meiner Planung habe ich mich heute entschieden RR zu fahren. Also im WEB mit dem Radroutenplaner NRW eine schöne Tour geplant, gleich die mitgelieferten GPS Daten runtergeladen und los gings. Am Anfang war alles bestens. Doch dann wurde es lustig. Im Brachter- Diergartscher und Elmpter Wald ging es plötzlich über Wald- und Schotterwege.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

sind wir nicht alle ein wenig Bluna?  

Zufälligerweise habe ich heute bei Bicycles ein Angebot angenommen, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (4. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tja , auch von mir ein dickes Lob an die WBTS-Gang. Schöne Tour bei Superwetter mit noch schönerem Ende...echt "lekka" die ganzen Kuchen!!
> 
> Kommen wir zum unerfreulichen Teil     :
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,

wirklich dumm gelaufen, da wagst du dich in fremde Reviere und hast noch hohe Verluste.  

Wenn ich so recht überlege, habe ich auch schon ein paar teurere Sachen verloren, eine Minox beim ersten Wasgau Marathon, ein GPS und einen Elektronischen Kompaß beim Endurofahren im wilden Osten. Macht keinen Spaß.  

@ALL

Schöne Jubeläumstour, nur die Verpflegungsstelle sollte man das nächste Mal in die Mitte der Tour legen.   Lob an die edlen Spender.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

irgend einer aus der grossen Meute von gestern hat mich nach den Links zu Bildern von Daun gefragt...hab vergessen wer's war; aber egal.
Hier sind die mir bekannten Links:
http://www.live-sportphotos.com/ 
http://www.fototeam-vulkaneifel.de/ 
http://www.race-pics.de/ 

Achja; hier gibt's ein paar von mir (die ersten 5)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (4. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> irgend einer aus der grossen Meute von gestern hat mich nach den Links zu Bildern von Daun gefragt...hab vergessen wer's war; aber egal.
> Hier sind die mir bekannten Links:



Das war ich. Vielen Dank für die Links


----------



## Handlampe (4. Oktober 2004)

Auch noch mal von mir ein großes Lob zu der gelungenen Veranstaltung.

Was soll man sagen, die gewohnte WBTS Qualität:

Schöne Tour
Spitzen Photoservice
Lekka Jamjam am Schluß


Hab zwar mein Ziel nicht ganz erreicht, die ganze Prominenz, die man halt sonst nur im Internet sieht, mal persönlich kennenzulernen...nagut, einige "hohe WBTS-Tiere" wie Ralph und René kannte ich ja schon. Meik war mir ja als Tourguide in der Ville auch bekannt.
Natürlich noch die Leute die beim Team Tomburg des Öfteren anzutreffen sind: Also Ralf, Volker und Michael
Neu persönlich hinzugekommene sind jetzt nur Jörg, der ja nun wirklich jede Matsch und Flussdurchfahrt genutzt hat um mal ordentlich "abzuspritzen" und Ingo, der sich sogar direkt vor mir auf den Boden geworfen hat   
OK, ein einfaches Hallo hätte auch gereicht   

Ansonsten kann ich die Nicknamen leider immer noch nicht den einzelnen Leuten zuordnen, muß ich halt noch mal des Öfteren mitfahren.
Wenn die Anfahrt nicht immer so fürchterlich lang wäre.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...einige "hohe WBTS-Tiere" wie Ralph und René kannte ich ja schon...



Fühle mich geehrt...  ...sobald ich das zeitlich gebacken kriege, melde ich mich mal für ne Tour bei Euch an...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (4. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Fühle mich geehrt...  ...sobald ich das zeitlich gebacken kriege, melde ich mich mal für ne Tour bei Euch an...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Ich bitte darum


----------



## IGGY (4. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es tatsächsich geschafft, TWIGGYs Crash auf Video zu bannen:
> 
> http://www.xcracer.de/movies/millescrash364k.wmv (600kb)


Also bei mir funzt es net. Der Player spielt nichts ab !


----------



## reigi (5. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Brachter- Diergartscher und Elmpter Wald ging es plötzlich über Wald- und Schotterwege.
> 
> @ reigi, ich glaube Du weißt wo das ist.



@Jörg: Ich kenne zwar die Wälder, die du dort aufführst, aber wo du dich genau rumgetrieben hast, weiß ich eigentlich nicht. Findest du die Trails denn wieder? Dann können wir doch eigentlich mal gemeinsam prüfen, ob ich die kenne.


----------



## Knax (5. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir funzt es net. Der Player spielt nichts ab !


DAS möchtest du bestimmt nicht sehen!!!

P.S.: muss man jetzt angst vor einer transalp haben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Oktober 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Findest du die Trails denn wieder? Dann können wir doch eigentlich mal gemeinsam prüfen, ob ich die kenne.


Joo, nen Großteil werde ich wohl wiederfinden. Aber wann   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Ploughman (5. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> sind wir nicht alle ein wenig Bluna?
> 
> ...


Ha,

mich gängeln  , weil ich mal bei Canyon anfrage - und dann 2danger fahren :kotz: . Nee, mit dem Bike hatte ich letztes Jahr schon geliebäugelt, konnte mich aber  nicht durchringen. Wieso bieten die Deppen das noch nicht auf Bicycles.de an  . Werde vielleicht mal nachschauen, ob die das Teil in Hürth auch schon für wohlfeil anbieten...damit ich noch was zu lästern habe  ...im übrigen bin ich seit geraumer Zeit nach genau so einem Rahmen, weil ich alle anderen Komponenten bereits mein Eigen nenne.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## IGGY (5. Oktober 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> DAS möchtest du bestimmt nicht sehen!!!
> 
> P.S.: muss man jetzt angst vor einer transalp haben?!


DOCH DAS MÖCHTE ICH!!!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Zufälligerweise habe ich heute bei Bicycles ein Angebot angenommen, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte.


 Da es mitlerweile drei bekennende Crosser in unseren Reihen gibt (Jörg, Micheal und meiner einer), schlage ich eine Crossrad-Tour durch das Wurmtal sowie dem Ruruferradweg vor. Wenige Höhenmeter aber viel schöne Landschaft. Treff wäre am Blausteinsee in Dürwiss. Die Runde hätte ca.90km. Das Wochenende soll schön werden. Samstag ab Mittag ?


----------



## on any sunday (6. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da es mitlerweile drei bekennende Crosser in unseren Reihen gibt (Jörg, Micheal und meiner einer), schlage ich eine Crossrad-Tour durch das Wurmtal sowie dem Ruruferradweg vor. Wenige Höhenmeter aber viel schöne Landschaft. Treff wäre am Blausteinsee in Dürwiss. Die Runde hätte ca.90km. Das Wochenende soll schön werden. Samstag ab Mittag ?



Hallo René

Klingt gut. Dummerweise habe ich das Teil erst bestellt und es soll am 8.10. in Hamburg per Schiff eintrudeln, wird also dieses Wochenende noch nicht verfügbar sein.Schade, aber wenn es da ist wird es sofort entsprechend eingeweiht.  

Na ja, Wetter soll ja auch nicht so dolle werden, habe deswegen auch meinen Daun Wochenende gecancelt.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## redrace (7. Oktober 2004)

HUHU

Ich kann Vollzug   melden!!      
Allerdings nicht in Metalliclackierung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (7. Oktober 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich kann Vollzug   melden!!
> Allerdings nicht in Metalliclackierung!!


 Na den mal viel Spass. hauptsache Ihr werdet nicht zu Organspendern. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (7. Oktober 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich kann Vollzug   melden!!
> Allerdings nicht in Metalliclackierung!!


Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Gaul!


----------



## IGGY (7. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da es mitlerweile drei bekennende Crosser in unseren Reihen gibt (Jörg, Micheal und meiner einer), schlage ich eine Crossrad-Tour durch das Wurmtal sowie dem Ruruferradweg vor. Wenige Höhenmeter aber viel schöne Landschaft. Treff wäre am Blausteinsee in Dürwiss. Die Runde hätte ca.90km. Das Wochenende soll schön werden. Samstag ab Mittag ?


Ich frage mal meinen Händler ob der mir seins mal leiht. Dann fahren wir mal. Jedoch Samsag kann ich nicht!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da es mitlerweile drei bekennende Crosser in unseren Reihen gibt (Jörg, Micheal und meiner einer), schlage ich eine Crossrad-Tour durch das Wurmtal sowie dem Ruruferradweg vor.



Hoo hoo,

komme mit meinem Scott EigenbauCrosser nicht richtig vorwärts und überlege mir derzeit, ob ich mir nen neues zulegen soll   . Somit kein passendes Material für Samstag   
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich für Samstag auch schon ne längere RR-Runde geplant.
Aber so ne richtige über feste Straßen   


Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## Ploughman (7. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoo hoo,
> 
> komme mit meinem Scott EigenbauCrosser nicht richtig vorwärts und überlege mir derzeit, ob ich mir nen neues zulegen soll   . Somit kein passendes Material für Samstag
> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich für Samstag auch schon ne längere RR-Runde geplant.
> ...


Hi Jörg,

habe gerade einen ganz interessanten Link unter dem Cyclocross-Thread eingestellt:
http://www.velovision.de/cc/ccmarkt/cyclocrossmarktrahmen.html. Da scheint sich hier ja was zusammenzubrauen. Den fiesen Kasper aus K.-Esch will ich eh einsacken   und wir könnten dann ja auch mal ein Ründchen...wird bei mir aber wahrscheinlich erst Mitte November was...muß erst noch in den Urlaub   in die Sonne der Provence.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2004)

Sonntag, 10.10.04, 11Uhr Wbts

 Noch keine Ahnung wohin !


----------



## Knax (8. Oktober 2004)

...ob ich fahre mach ich abhängig vom muskelkater   
morgen steht der letzte wettkampf für dieses jahr an: 5km strasse (wenn möglich unter 18min!!!).
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag, 10.10.04, 11Uhr Wbts
> 
> Noch keine Ahnung wohin !



Nabend,

habs eben schon im falschen Thread erwähnt: Ob ich komme, wird sich wohl morgen entscheiden.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2004)

Achja; hab noch was vergessen...

ein Jammer, dass der Bericht der Jubeltour unter der Annahme, dass er auf die Hauptseite kommen sollte, etwas kläglich aussieht.
Kannst du, René, als Author evtl. den lieben Mods nen neuen Text rüberschicken ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2004)

Der Text ist etwas allgemein gehalten, das stimmt. Aber warum deswegen ändern? Die Leute die dabei waren, kennen eh jedes Detail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (9. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja; hab noch was vergessen...
> 
> ein Jammer, dass der Bericht der Jubeltour unter der Annahme, dass er auf die Hauptseite kommen sollte, etwas kläglich aussieht.
> Kannst du, René, als Author evtl. den lieben Mods nen neuen Text rüberschicken ?
> ...


Wo steht denn der Beitrag? Finde ihn nicht!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht denn der Beitrag? Finde ihn nicht!



Kann ihn auch nicht finden; irgend etwas fehlt zwischen Seite 7-8   

@René: wenn das so ist, brauchen wir garkeine Berichte...


----------



## XCRacer (9. Oktober 2004)

Ich finde den Bericht OK. Wüsste nicht, was ich daran ändern sollte


----------



## Knax (9. Oktober 2004)

...hab mich einfach mal für morgen angemeldet, aber ich sehe schon wie schnell das morgen wird: habt bitte "etwas" rücksicht   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (9. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde den Bericht OK. Wüsste nicht, was ich daran ändern sollte



Lass ihn einfach wie er ist...
Ich kann morgen nicht; war bis eben im Betrieb und muß auch morgen hin !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: @Meik: Viel Spaß bei Deinem Trip und komm bitte wieder gut erhalten zurück !!


----------



## XCRacer (10. Oktober 2004)

Heute waren wir nur zu dritt unterwegs. Wir sind mal in die andere Richtung geradelt. Ein Etappenziel war die Laufenburg. Dort haben wir unser einziges Foto gemacht. Genauer gesagt, machen lassen.




 (XCRacer, Iggy, Knax)

 Dann ging es weiter durch den Meroder Wald. Der Abschnitt war sehr traillastig, allerdings aufgrund des trockenen Bodens gut fahrbar. Über Gey und Kleinhau dann hinunter zur Wehebachtalsperre. Wir sind am Weberbach vorbei gefahren, dort wo der Biber sitzt. An der Buche19 haben wir uns getrennt.

 Nette Tour bei noch angenehmen Wetter. Nicht zu lang, ca 40km von Talsperre bis Talsperre. Da wir alle mit dem Rad angereist waren, hatte zu Hause dann jeder von uns ca. 65-70km in den Beinen.


----------



## IGGY (10. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Heute waren wir nur zu dritt unterwegs. Wir sind mal in die andere Richtung geradelt. Ein Etappenziel war die Laufenburg. Dort haben wir unser einziges Foto gemacht. Genauer gesagt, machen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HI
War mal wieder eine schöne Tour in einer schönen Ecke die wir da dank XCRacer unter die Stollen genommen haben. Bist ein toller Guide


----------



## XCRacer (10. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Bist ein toller Guide


 Danke 
 Was trinkst du?


----------



## Tweety66 (10. Oktober 2004)

[/QUOTE]
Ps: @Meik: Viel Spaß bei Deinem Trip und komm bitte wieder gut erhalten zurück !!  [/QUOTE]
Wird schon klappen   , er fährt doch in den Schnee, und Kälte konserviert bekanntlich    
Aber ich hoffe auch, dass er nicht tiefgefroren zurückkommt.

Tweety


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hoffe auch, dass er nicht tiefgefroren zurückkommt.



Wenn ihn der Gletscher nach 3000 Jahren wieder freigibt...  

Wo gehts hin, zur Himalaya-Tour? Dann viel Glück und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## redrace (11. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gehts hin, zur Himalaya-Tour? Dann viel Glück und gutes Gelingen!



Genau es geht nach Tibet und Nepal!! 

Mit diesem Beitrag melde ich mich Ordnungsgemäß für die nächsten 5 Wochen ab!!

Hey nicht weinen!! Ich schau mal ob ich ein Internetcafe finde und alle die jetzt traurig sind bekommen einen eigenen Beitrag !!    

Cu soon!!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (11. Oktober 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Genau es geht nach Tibet und Nepal!!
> 
> Mit diesem Beitrag melde ich mich Ordnungsgemäß für die nächsten 5 Wochen ab!!
> 
> ...


Dann wünsche ich dir mal eine gute Reise und viel Erfolg beim suchen


----------



## Tweety66 (12. Oktober 2004)

So, habe Meik gerade in die Luft geschickt. War ganz schön nervös, der Kleine   . Er muss jetzt eben vier Wochen lang ganz alleine mit den Widrigkeiten eines ultratollen, spannenden und ereignisreichen Urlaubs fertig werden.  *Neid*

Falls ich was aus Tibet oder Nepal hören sollte, werde ich es Euch natürlich umgehend berichten.

Bis dann

CU


----------



## Happy_User (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

 was haben die da eigentlich jetzt für ein Klima?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Tweety66 (12. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, was haben die da eigentlich jetzt für ein Klima?



Trockener als sonst im Jahr soll es jetzt sein.Die Wetterseite hat gesagt: Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20 %, Kathmandu 27 Grad Celsius, nachts 12 und Lhasa 10 Grad, nachts um den Gefrierpunkt. Beides Tendenz fallend. Wen es noch interessiert: Meik hat auf seiner Himalaya-Side zwei Wetter-Buttons eingerichtet, da kann man immer nachschauen.

Zwischeninfo aus Doha (Stop-over für 6 Stunden): Zitat <Mir ist soooooooo langweilig> Ich hoffe, er hat nicht vor lauter Langeweile die Arabischen Emirate leergekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (13. Oktober 2004)

HUHU
Mal ne kurze rueckmeldung!! 
24 Stunden unterwegs gewesen! Hotel geht so, Kathmandu ist extrem Laut und hektisch, was den Verkehr angeht. 
Ansonsten bin ich und mein Rad wohlauf!


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Mal ne kurze rueckmeldung!!
> 24 Stunden unterwegs gewesen! Hotel geht so, Kathmandu ist extrem Laut und hektisch, was den Verkehr angeht.
> Ansonsten bin ich und mein Rad wohlauf!


Freut mich zu hören. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2004)

Heute sind die Breiniger (Kai,Max;IGGY) zu einer Nachttour aufgebrochen. Wir haben uns die Lampen an die Räder geschraubt und los gings. Zuerst nahmen wir einige Trails Richtung Solchbachtal mit da es ja noch nicht ganz so dunkel war. Vom Solchbachtal aus den Paternoster im finstern hoch (man zieht der sich wenn man das Ende nicht sehen kann). Oben angekommen nach einem kurzen Sprintduell mit Max sind wir dann auf die andere Seite rüber und am Kartoffelbaum wieder runter Richtung Solchbachtal. Von da über einen Trail von Zweifall nach Vicht. In Vicht am Friedhof wieder hoch Richtung Breinig. Oben angekommen hörte man auch schon jemanden (KAI) rufen  , ich sehe nichts mehr(Lampe alle). Nun gut wir wahren ja auch schon über eine Stunde unterwegs. Also traten wir den Heimweg an. Im Breinigerwald haben wir noch ein Lagerfeuer gesehen.War es vieleicht doch Rumpelstieltzchen?. Am Ende hatten wir 36km bei 1.54h und einem 19.6er Schnitt auf dem Computer. War eine echt Klasse Tour. Nächstes mal nehme ich meine Knipse mit. Versprochen!!!!


----------



## Knax (13. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Oben angekommen nach einem kurzen Sprintduell mit Max sind


...wer fängt denn immer an?!   

Knax


----------



## Bluerider (15. Oktober 2004)

Für's WE hat noch keiner eine Tour gepostet. Dann probier ich's halt mal.
Wer hat noch nix vor? 

Samstagstour 16.10., 12.00 Uhr, Zwischen WBTS und Mausauel 

CU

Carsten


----------



## IGGY (15. Oktober 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> Für's WE hat noch keiner eine Tour gepostet. Dann probier ich's halt mal.
> Wer hat noch nix vor?
> 
> Samstagstour 16.10., 12.00 Uhr, Zwischen WBTS und Mausauel
> ...


Hier wurde nicht gepostet da wir vor haben am Sonntag in Valkenburg zu starte. Siehe Thread Randonees!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Oktober 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> Samstagstour 16.10., 12.00 Uhr, Zwischen WBTS und Mausauel


 Hört sich ganz nett an. Den Bierkeller kenne ich 
 Muß aber leider arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Holger ( der vorderhaustürfahrer  ) und ich haben uns kurzfristig entschlossen heute mal nen Singletrailtag einzulegen. Eins vorneweg. Aufgrund  teilweise widriger Wetterumstände und doch enttäuschendes Geläuf im Waldgebiet um Monschau-Rohren ist es nicht ganz so wie geplant verlaufen.
Start war in Simmerath. Von da aus gings durchs Belgenbachtal, am Alsdorfer Bergmannskreuz weiter an der Rur entlang Richtung Monschau. In Monschau dann den Perlebachtrail ( den wir aber wohl nicht ganz richtig getrofffen haben ) weiter über die Narzissenwiesen Richtung Höfener Wald. Dort sind wir ein Stck. den Langlaufloipen des DSV gefolgt. Aufgrund der Temperaturen von 4 Grad waren wir dort auch gar nicht so falsch   Dann weiter über Widdau zurück zur Rur Richtung Alsdorfer Bergmannskreuz und von da die Trails Richtung Hammer, durchs Tiefenbachtal zurück nach Simmerath.
Ach so. Diesen Jahrhundertweg sind wir auch noch gefahren. Zumindest teilweise. Supergeil. Weiß nur nicht mehr genau wo der war.
Und ne Brücke an der Rur hat man auch geklaut  da mußten wir dann nochmal umdisponieren.
Den Trailanteil der Strecke würde ich weit über 50% schätzen. Straßenanteil max. 10%. Rest Wald und Wiesenwege. 
Gestartet sind wir bei 6 Grad lockerer Bewölkung und starkem Wind. Angekommen bei  4 Grad Regen und Extremwind. Aber gelohnt hat sichs trotzdem. Das war mit Sicherheit nicht meine letzte Tour in der Gegend. Habe links und rechts der Wege noch sehr viele Trails gesehen.

Hier einige Fotos  

So, morgen gehts in Valkenburg weiter   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (16. Oktober 2004)

Nabend Jörg,

der "super, steile, glatte" Uphill sieht nach dem "Monschaupfädchen" aus. Ich bin ihn vor kurzem nur anders herum gefahren.

Ich bin heute um 11:30 mit Boris zu unsere Trail-Hausrunde gestartet. Nordwanderweg bis Vicht, Wagemanntrail, Vichtbachtal und beide Gräben; das volle Pogramm halt.
Wir haben es kurz vor dem ersten Regenguß zurück geschafft...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (17. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

 genau, das ist das Monschaupfädchen, bzw. den Schildern glaubend, müsste es bereits der Jahrhundertpfad sein.  
 Ansonsten beginnt der Jahrhundertpfad im Anschluss an dieses Pfädchen. Gekennzeichnet immer durch eine 100 auf Steinen. Der erste Hinweis mit Schild war der Pfeil, der in den Trail von der WAB führte. (Kettenklemmer).

 Besonders gelungen auch bei Monschau der Downhill von der Sägemühle zum Fluss. 

 Viel Spass bei den Holländern.

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. Oktober 2004)

Nachdem ich endlich nochmal ausgeschlafen habe, bin ich nur zu einer kleinen Runde ab "Vor-meiner-Haustüre" gestarten. Als ich los fuhr, fing's an zu regnen und als ich fast wieder zu Hause war, hörte es wieder auf. Bin durch den Gressenicher Wald, Stadtwald und Hohenstein gefahren. Es waren doch erstaunlich viele Spaziergänger unterwegs. Daten: ca.1:35h. Km und Höhenmeter weiß ich nicht, mein Tacho ist noch in der Reparazi.


----------



## Happy_User (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 tja, auch ich habe mich heute "Vor-Der-Haustür" bewegt. Tauschte mein silbernes Zweirad gegen das silberne mit zwei zusätzlichen Stützrädern und bin damit in die Muckibude gerollt. Dort 60 min Zirkeltraining durchgezogen und so, wie sich meine Beine jetzt fühlen, waren das HM ohne Ende. 

 Har Har, wo sind die Berichte aus NL????

 Grüße
  Holger


----------



## Handlampe (17. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Den Trailanteil der Strecke würde ich weit über 50% schätzen. Straßenanteil max. 10%. Rest Wald und Wiesenwege.




Na, das hört sich ja ziemlich fein an. Da steig ich dann bei Gelegenheit auch noch mal bei euch ein. Natürlich nur bei besseren Witterungsbedingungen- ihr wisst ja, ich bin Schönwetterfahrer.

Hab auch mal einen Biker aus Monschau kennengelernt, der uns die Gegend ein wenig gezeigt hat. Aber man weiß ja wie das ist: Man hat eine riesen Freude an den neuen Trails und fährt dem Guide im Wahn hinterher und spätestens am Auto hat man dann die ganze Streckenführung wieder vergessen.


----------



## Knax (17. Oktober 2004)

[email protected] / Kai: mein tacho hat das zeitliche gesegnet! könnt ihr mir die daten von eben sagen?!
Knax


----------



## charly245 (17. Oktober 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] / Kai: mein tacho hat das zeitliche gesegnet! könnt ihr mir die daten von eben sagen?!
> Knax



da muß ingo wohl weiterhelfen.
an meinem hac4 ging auch die bike-funktion nicht...
mal schauen ob es nur die batterie ist...

sonst war es ne super tour mit viiieeeel "grundlagen-einheiten"....  

bis dahin......
kai


----------



## "TWIGGY" (17. Oktober 2004)

Tach auch  

Obwohl ich ja eigentlich seit geraumer Zeit ein Schönwetterbiker bin , hab ich nach gestriger Absage für die NL Rundfahrt, mich doch berit erklärt heute bei einer "ruhigen" Tour "Vor-Der-Haustür" mit zufahren.

Es waren dann um 13.30 Uhr als Charly245-Iggy-Knax und meiner einer TWIGGY sich in Vicht vor dem Laden JJ-Bikes getroffen haben.Von Vicht aus zum Solchbachtal und dann Richtung Paternoster , hier waren meine Pulswert jedoch schon so hoch das von einer ruhigen Tour wohl nicht mehr die Rede sein konnte  , aber eigentlich ist es immer so wenn es "ruhig" heisst  .Nun was solls den Paternoster hoch ,wo am Ende dann wieder mal das allseits beliebt Spiel wer ist erster oben gespielt wurde.Gewinner war (glaub ich) *IGGY* ich konnte leider nicht mit spielen, da mein Puls mit 192 Schlägen am unterem Ende des Berges nicht mehr viel Spielraum nach oben gelassen hat  
.Oben angekommen ging es runter zur Kalltalsperre und weiter nach Simonskall wo dann das Windschatten fahren bei hohem Tempo praktiziert wurde.In Simonskall sind wir dann ein Stück Strasse hochgefahren um auf einen Weg zu kommen den wir dan weiter bis Raffelsbrand gefahren sind , auch hier waren höhere Pulswerte "normal" .Ich glaub die einziegste Zeit wo der Puls im richtigen Bereich war , waren die Esspause oben am Jägerhaus und die paar mal als Kai die Regenhose an bzw ausgezogen hat (BREMSER) .Es ging weiter nach Raffelsbrand wo wir durch das Gatter mussten und Iggy  aufmachen und Knax zumachen musste und wie das so ist den letzten beissen die Hunde....soll heissen das beim schliessen des Gatters das Tempo schon erhöt wurde so das Knax mal was dran ziehen musste(aber dem macht das ja nichts ) nach einigen Beschleunigungsorgien haben wir uns dann kurz vorm Solchbachtal wieder getrennt und ich bin dann allein über Mausbach nach Hause gefahren.
Es waren dann am Schluss 52 km mit einem 20,6 Schnitt mit 716 hm mir hat es gefallen, möchte jedoch anmerken das bei der nächsten "ruhigen" Tour das Tempo dann doch wieder etwas höher sein könnte  

Bis denne


----------



## charly245 (17. Oktober 2004)

Q twiggy
das mit der regenhose war taktik!!!
 das war die einzige möglichkeit mal ne runde zu verschnaufen...

schöner bericht  

gruß kai


----------



## XCRacer (17. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Har Har, wo sind die Berichte aus NL????


 Da wo der hingehört >> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1527639&postcount=266

 Müßen wir eigentlich jetzt einen eigenen Thread für Vorderhaustürelosfahring machen?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Har Har, wo sind die Berichte aus NL????



Hoo, hoo, hoo. Auch das noch. Jetzt ist der vorderhaustürfahrer auch noch   Und ich dachte schon ich seh schlecht   
Apropos Zirkeltraining, geiil , daß habe ich zuletzt vor ca. 25 Jahre gemacht   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (17. Oktober 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> Obwohl ich ja eigentlich seit geraumer Zeit ein Schönwetterbiker bin , hab ich nach gestriger Absage für die NL Rundfahrt, mich doch berit erklärt heute bei einer "ruhigen" Tour "Vor-Der-Haustür" mit zufahren.
> 
> ...


Hier die Bilder von der heutigen Tour. Und hier die Daten von meinem Computer: Länge 56,35km,Fahrzeit 02:48:38,Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit:20,04,Durchschnittspuls 143.


----------



## Knax (17. Oktober 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> so das Knax mal was dran ziehen musste(aber dem macht das ja nichts ) nach einigen Beschleunigungsorgien


...von wegen! ich bin platt! 
ausserdem: wer fängt immer an einen anzufeuern, wenn es an die entscheidene stelle am berg geht und zieht dann mächtig an?! wer?!
echt schnelle tour (kam mir so vor)...
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (17. Oktober 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...von wegen! ich bin platt!
> ausserdem: wer fängt immer an einen anzufeuern, wenn es an die entscheidene stelle am berg geht und zieht dann mächtig an?! wer?!
> echt schnelle tour (kam mir so vor)...
> Knax



Jaja, der Ingo...  ...Leute denkt dran: Wenn's draussen kälter wird müsst ihr das Tempo rausnehmen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Müßen wir eigentlich jetzt einen eigenen Thread für Vorderhaustürelosfahring machen?


Klar, guckst Du hier  Vor-der-Haustür-Losfahrer

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Knax (17. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, der Ingo...  ...Leute denkt dran: Wenn's draussen kälter wird müsst ihr das Tempo rausnehmen...


...oder man verzieht sich 10 tage nach mallorca   
bis in 10 tagen also!
Knax


----------



## redrace (19. Oktober 2004)

HUHU

Gruesse aus Lhasa, 3650 ueber normal Null!! Morgen gehts endlich Los!! 105 km bis zum errsten Pass und uebermorgen gehts dann erstmals bis auf knapp 5000! 
Bis dann mal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (19. Oktober 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Gruesse aus Lhasa, 3650 ueber normal Null!! Morgen gehts endlich Los!! 105 km bis zum errsten Pass und uebermorgen gehts dann erstmals bis auf knapp 5000!
> Bis dann mal!!


 Ne denne mal viel Spass.


----------



## pfeffe (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo alle mit einander,

ich wollt mal fragen ob Ihr jetzt am Sonntag ( 24.10.04 ) auch wieder eine Tour fahrt... ich möcht mich da mal ranhängen ( ranhängen ist gut ich habe keinen Bikecomputer und kann also mein Tempo nicht ein schätzen ) wäre nett wenn Ihr mir bescheid geben könntet

Bis dann  - pfeffe -


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2004)

Für Sonntag hätt ich da auch was anzubieten:

Guckst du  hier


----------



## IGGY (19. Oktober 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Gruesse aus Lhasa, 3650 ueber normal Null!! Morgen gehts endlich Los!! 105 km bis zum errsten Pass und uebermorgen gehts dann erstmals bis auf knapp 5000!
> Bis dann mal!!


He. Vel Erfolg un Spaß dort oben


----------



## IGGY (19. Oktober 2004)

pfeffe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle mit einander,
> 
> ich wollt mal fragen ob Ihr jetzt am Sonntag ( 24.10.04 ) auch wieder eine Tour fahrt... ich möcht mich da mal ranhängen ( ranhängen ist gut ich habe keinen Bikecomputer und kann also mein Tempo nicht ein schätzen ) wäre nett wenn Ihr mir bescheid geben könntet
> 
> Bis dann  - pfeffe -


Jo geht am Sonntag was an der WBTS?


----------



## derMichi (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen! 

Wenn eure Tour am Sonntag nicht allzu brutal wird würde ich mich gerne mit auf den Weg machen. Bin 23 und komme aus Eschweiler - mit René bin ich einmal eine Tour gefahren und er hat mich erst auf den Geschmack des Mountainbikes gebracht.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Oktober 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eure Tour am Sonntag nicht allzu brutal wird würde ich mich gerne mit auf den Weg machen.


Hi,

bzgl. diesen Sonntag guckst Du hier da fahren wir diesen Sonntag 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (22. Oktober 2004)

Nabend,

so wie's aussieht, habe ich morgen doch frei und am Sonntag ist Familientag. Wer hat denn morgen so um 11 Lust zum spielen ? Ich würde eine nette Tour ab Roetgen anbieten oder zur WBTS kommen. Dazu bräuchte ich dann aber einen Ortskundigen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2004)

Heute bin mal wieder ganz wo anders lang gefahren. Der Anfang war altbekannt: Schevenhütte, Vicht und Wagemanntrail. Auf dem Wagemanntrail sind mir ein paar ausgebüchste Ziegen über'n Weg gelaufen. Das sollte nicht die letzte Begegnung der tierischen Art sein!
















 Dann bei Zweifall hinauf in den Münsterwald und den Hauptweg bis ca. Birkenhof. Ab jetzt befuhr ich Neuland! Ich bin den "Wanderweg der deutschen Einheit" in Richtung Aachen gefolgt. Kurz vor Hahn dann ein merkwürdiges Naturdenkmal namens "Mönch". Eventuell kennen die Breiniger das (?)

 Hinter Hahn mußte ich dann über eine Pferdekoppel. Hier wurde ich von drei geilen Stuten erwartet. Während zwei mich ablenkten und an meinem Lenker rumleckten, stöberte die dritte an meinem Camelbak. Sie stellte aber schnell fest, das meine Luftpumpe keine Zuckerstange war und die drei Weiber zogen wieder ab.















 Weiter durch's Münsterländchen über Kornelimünster. Ein ganzes Stück über den Vennbahnweg bis hinter Brand. Dann hinüber zum Würselender Wald und über Steinbachs Hochwald und Röhe zurück nach Hause.

  Habe immer noch keinen Tacho. War etwa 3,5h unterwegs.

Bilder


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich war auch unterwegs; geringes Tempo und einfach nur genießen !!
In Roetgen gestartet und bis Vicht über sämtliche Trails des Nordwanderweges und dann zur Wehebachtalsperre...










Von da aus bin ich bis Zerkall unsere Jubiläumstour abgefahren, dann aber direkt über Simonskall zurück nach Hause.













Von Kallbrück aus habe ich den direkten Weg hinauf Richtung "Forsthaus Jägerhaus" gewählt; ich wette, den kennt keiner von Euch und er ist richtig lecker...  
Alle Bilder und das Profil findet Ihr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
war heute natürlich auch unterwegs. Guckt ihr hier Rennradcross   Es war einfach geil !

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wurde ich von drei geilen Stuten erwartet.


Na und für welche haste Dich entscheiden   Hoffe doch, daß Du die nicht alle drei wieder hast laufen lassen   Am Lenker geleckt haben sie ja schon    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## pfeffe (23. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> so wie's aussieht, habe ich morgen doch frei und am Sonntag ist Familientag. Wer hat denn morgen so um 11 Lust zum spielen ? Ich würde eine nette Tour ab Roetgen anbieten oder zur WBTS kommen. Dazu bräuchte ich dann aber einen Ortskundigen...
> 
> ...




Hi ,

ich hätte Zeit und Lust mitzu kommen .... ich könnte nach Roetgen kommen ... wenn die die Tour nicht allzu heftig wird

Gruß

- pfeffe -


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2004)

pfeffe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> ich hätte Zeit und Lust mitzu kommen .... ich könnte nach Roetgen kommen ... wenn die die Tour nicht allzu heftig wird
> 
> ...



Hi Pfeffe,

tja...das war ein wenig spät oder


----------



## pfeffe (24. Oktober 2004)

.... ich weiß sorry vielleicht ein ander mal

- pfeffe -


----------



## XCRacer (24. Oktober 2004)

Meik führt jetzt ein Weblog, indem er regelmäßig aus dem Himalaya berichtet: http://himalaya.blogg.de/
   Ihr könnt auch Kommentare posten.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2004)

So Leute,

Boris und ich haben gebucht ! Wer also noch nachziehen will:
Guckt ihr bei Ulpbike unter Transalp, dann unter "Go Wild" die 2. Tour von oben: Garmisch->Gardasee.

GGS123:  03.09.-10.09.2005

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## vanillefresser (24. Oktober 2004)

Hi Ralph,

hab mal unter dem von Dir angegebenen Link geschnuppert, die Route entspricht in einigen Teilen der diesjährigen Transalp Challenge, kann ich Euch nur wärmstens empfehlen  

Auffahrt zum Dirstentrittkreuz war das Ende meines Team-Partners, kannst Dir danach ja ein objektives Urteil erlauben. 

*Jetzt noch eine Bitte an Dich:*
Wenn ihr am 3. Tag der Route von der Venetalm runter nach Piller fahrt schau mal bitte auf halber Strecke in einer der Kehren ob Du dort ein einzelnes Brillenglas *Briko Switcher / dunkelbraun* findest. Ist dann meins, welches ich bei meinem Crash verloren und vor lauter Hektik danach nicht gefunden habe. 

Wünsche Euch jetzt schon viel Spaß und traumhafte Ausblicke, macht keine Hektik und geniesst die Landschaft 

P.S.: Habt ihr den Veranstalter wegen der vielen weiblichen Guides gewählt?


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2004)

Juhu...wieder ein UHU mehr unter uns...  

Der Meik hat heute Geburtstag !!
Auch wenn Du weit, weit weg bist: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und komm gut zurück !!     

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2004)

Ach von mir alles Gute. Hab's auch schon in bblog geschrieben


----------



## IGGY (25. Oktober 2004)

Na da schliesse ich mich doch mal gerne an. Auch von mir alles Gute und feier nicht zu dolle    Bis die Tage!


----------



## on any sunday (25. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu...wieder ein UHU mehr unter uns...
> 
> Der Meik hat heute Geburtstag !!
> Auch wenn Du weit, weit weg bist: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und komm gut zurück !!
> ...




Glühstrumpf Mikele!  

Ich schätze aber, das in 5000 m Höhe schon nach einem kleinen Yak Schnaps das verkehrstaugliche Limit weit überschritten ist.  

Grüsse 

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (25. Oktober 2004)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag.40 Jahr, graues Haar

 Können 40 Kerzen noch in 5000 m Höhe brennen?

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## vanillefresser (25. Oktober 2004)

Ciao *junger Hüpfer* 

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wünsche Euch jetzt schon viel Spaß und traumhafte Ausblicke, macht keine Hektik und geniesst die Landschaft


Da kannst Du einen drauf lassen; das Auge soll Vorrang haben...  


			
				vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Habt ihr den Veranstalter wegen der vielen weiblichen Guides gewählt?


Jetzt wo Du's sagst seh ich's auch...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. Oktober 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1545850&posted=1#post1545850


----------



## Happy_User (27. Oktober 2004)

Mahlzeit,

 es ist zwar erst Mittwoch, aber ein langes Wo-Ende vor der Tür. Wie sieht es den so mit Touren aus? Z.B. Montag. Da geht ja schon der Winterpokal los, und wir könnten da ja gleich einmal mit einer Tour Punkte schäffeln. 

 Oder hat jemand etwas für Belgien im Angebot? Da sind die Berge ja auch ganz nett.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ich werde wohl am Samstag mit Boris ne Tour machen; weiß allerdings noch nicht genau wann und wo...
Am WP werde ich mich nicht beteiligen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2004)

Kurze Meldung vor dem Schlafengehen...

Wer mag, kann sich bei mir ab jetzt einen Newsletter (Link auf der Startseite anklicken) bestellen. Wenn sich im November ein paar Leutchen eintragen, gibt's Anfang Dezember die erste Ausgabe.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## 130/100 (28. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> 
> Boris und ich haben gebucht ! Wer also noch nachziehen will:
> Guckt ihr bei Ulpbike unter Transalp, dann unter "Go Wild" die 2. Tour von oben: Garmisch->Gardasee.
> ...



Viel Spass da unten! Bin mit Ulpbike (ein wahrlich ungünstiger Name zum Vermarkten -wahrscheinlich sind die deshalb so preiswert) im September die Tour Tegernsee-Gardasee 2/3 gefahren. Der (die) einzige weibliche Guide von vier war verheiratet und hat sich gleich die "Anfängergruppe" geschnappt. War also nix... 
Trotzdem wird es grandios und ich wünsch Euch unser Wetter!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2004)

130/100 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass da unten! Bin mit Ulpbike (ein wahrlich ungünstiger Name zum Vermarkten -wahrscheinlich sind die deshalb so preiswert) im September die Tour Tegernsee-Gardasee 2/3 gefahren. Der (die) einzige weibliche Guide von vier war verheiratet und hat sich gleich die "Anfängergruppe" geschnappt. War also nix...
> Trotzdem wird es grandios und ich wünsch Euch unser Wetter!



@130/100: Danke für die Info !! Hast Du vieleicht ein paar Bilder ins Forum gestellt ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (28. Oktober 2004)

130/100 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass da unten! Bin mit Ulpbike (ein wahrlich ungünstiger Name zum Vermarkten -wahrscheinlich sind die deshalb so preiswert) im September die Tour Tegernsee-Gardasee 2/3 gefahren. Der (die) einzige weibliche Guide von vier war verheiratet und hat sich gleich die "Anfängergruppe" geschnappt. War also nix...
> Trotzdem wird es grandios und ich wünsch Euch unser Wetter!



Wo ist das Problem? Ralph fährt doch in der Anfängergruppe.  

Nette Tour. Die Auffahrt zum Dirstenrittkreuz durchs Tegestal ist heftig, aber tolle Landschaft und Aussicht aufs Inntal. Uina Schlucht ist bergauf eine wirkliche Quälerei  , aber die Schlucht ist spektakulär. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2004)

Werbetrommel   

Ardennklassiker am Sonntag den 31. Oktober

eintragen, marsch, marsch  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (29. Oktober 2004)

Am heutigen Freitag hatten Dirk und ich arbeitsfrei. Also sind wir mit dem Auto in das Ahrtal gefahren, um dort eine schöne Mountainbiketour zu fahren.

 Als Ausgangsort wählten wir Walporzheim. Die grobe Planung war, über Ahrbrück in Richtung Adenau zu fahren, um dann über den Ahrtalrad- bzw. Ahrtalwanderweg zurück zum Ausgangspunkt zu gelangen.

 Der Einstieg hinauf zum "Häuschen" war leicht zu finden. Gleich sofort viel uns das dichte Wegenetz auf, welches uns die Navigation etwas erschwerte. Oben angekommen wählten wir den HWW(11) und folgten diesen zum Steinerberg. Geniale Aussicht!
















 Die Schleife bei Altenahr ersparten wir uns aufgrund des schroffen Höhenprofils. Also ging es durch das Anschsbachtal hinunter nach Ahrbrück. Hier wählten wir das Denn-Tal, welches nichts mit dem gleichnamigen Zahnarztlabor zu tun hat, um zur Hohen Acht zu gelangen.

 Leider war schon nach wenigen Kilometern die Welt für meine Wanderkarte "Das Ahrtal" zu ende und wir folgten voll und ganz unseren Instinkt, der uns nach jahrhundertelanger Navigation durch Wiesen und Wälder bestimmt nicht verlassen wird.

 Naja, ich will mich kurz halten: Wir sind wohl einmal zu viel rechts abgebogen und anstatt bei der Hohen Acht aus zu kommen, standen wir dann wieder im Ort Ahrbrück... 

 Nun blieben wir im Tal und fuhren über die Strasse in's Ahrtal. Ab Brück folgten wir den Ahrtalwanderweg und ab Kreuzberg fuhren wir hinauf Richtung Berg. Kurz vor Burg Vischel hielten wir uns rechts und fuhren über Kalenborn durch "Schild" um dann kurz vor Böhlingen wieder hinunter nach Walporzheim zu radeln.

   Am Auto angelangt, fing es promt an zu regen. Das Wetter war ansonsten ganz OK. Ab und zu kam sogar mal die Sonne raus.

   Dirks Tacho zeigte etwas über 60km.

   Schöne Ecke, in der ich mich gerne wieder verfahren werde!

 Die Heimfahrt war etwas ungemütlich. Vollsperrung der A61 wegen Unfall und alle anderen waren genau so schlau wie wir und wichen über die Bundesstrassen aus. Heute saß ich deutlich länger im Auto als auf dem Rad!

Bilder


----------



## Happy_User (30. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Werbetrommel
> 
> Ardennklassiker am Sonntag den 31. Oktober
> 
> ...


 Klingt gut. Setze mir da einmal einen Merker. Hast Du bei der Startzeit schon die Winterzeit bedacht? Bei 5 - 6 Stunden und Treffen um10:00 (11:00 MESZ) Lichtenbusch, müssen wir Lampen mitnehmen.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut. Setze mir da einmal einen Merker. Hast Du bei der Startzeit schon die Winterzeit bedacht? Bei 5 - 6 Stunden und Treffen um10:00 (11:00 MESZ) Lichtenbusch, müssen wir Lampen mitnehmen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger



Hallo Holger

Winterzeit, was is dat denn?    Nee, die Fahrtzeit ist schon mit Pausen gerechnet, unter Annahme das sich nur relativ schnelle Leute anmelden  , um 17:00 wirds ja dunkel. Müsste also noch passen. Kannst ja trotzdem deinen Flakscheinwerfer mitnehmen. 

Wollte halt noch das Wetter ausnutzen, kein Regen, angeblich Sonnenschein und über 10 Grad. Wird die nächsten Monate bestimmt nicht besser.

Nur solltest du dich im Laufe des Tages entscheiden, ob du mitfährst. Wenn sich sonst keiner anmeldet, findet das nicht statt, keinen Bock alleine durch die Ardennen zu fahren.

Falls aber nur wir zwei beide fahren wollen, könnte ich mich auf einen Treffen um 9:00 Uhr einlassen.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Michael,

 9:00 kling super. Die 10:00 wird meiner inneren Uhr zu spät. Da fragt mich dann meine rektale Fraktion, warum Sie nicht seit 2 Stunden auf der Carbonschale sitzt. 
 Mit dem Wetter sehe ich genau so. Noch die letzten tollen Tage nutzen. Die kurzen Schlammtouren kommen noch früh genug, mit Eiszapfen in den Schuhen.  Montag will ich auch noch einmal einen langen Ritt machen und die Reste des Indian Summer geniessen. 

 So eine spontane Idee währe: Hoven -> Roetgen -> Eupen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es eine WAB Anbindung von Roetgen nach Eupen gibt. 

 @rpo35: Gibt es da was oder nur Radweg?
  Grüße

   Holger


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> 9:00 kling super. Die 10:00 wird meiner inneren Uhr zu spät. Da fragt mich dann meine rektale Fraktion, warum Sie nicht seit 2 Stunden auf der Carbonschale sitzt.
> Mit dem Wetter sehe ich genau so. Noch die letzten tollen Tage nutzen. Die kurzen Schlammtouren kommen noch früh genug, mit Eiszapfen in den Schuhen.  Montag will ich auch noch einmal einen langen Ritt machen und die Reste des Indian Summer geniessen.
> ...



Soll ich aus deinen Ausführungen entnehmen, das du mitfährst? 

So, um mehr Pannenzeit zu haben,  treffen wir uns also um 9:00 Uhr, da ist auch noch eine Frittenpause in Spa drin. 

Bis morgen

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (30. Oktober 2004)

Joo, habe ich einmal angemeldet. Werde jetzt erst einmal meine Scheibenbremsen mit Spiritus reinigen, damit auch morgen noch bei Nässe genug Grip in den Trails bringen.  Luft für die Wurzel ablassen  und einen ultra fetten Mudcatcher montieren. Badetag ist erst wieder Samstag.  

 Aber Fritten????? Waren das nicht die Holländer?? Und die Wallonen waren das mit dem Reisfladen??? 
 Wie war das noch bei Asterix??? 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Fritten????? Waren das nicht die Holländer?? Und die Wallonen waren das mit dem Reisfladen???


  [Klugscheißmodus=an]

 Höllander (so heißen die nur an der Küste. Hier bei uns sind das Niederländer) essen Käse und trinken billiges Exportbier (zB. Grolsch :kotz: )

 Belgier sind bekannt für ihre sehr gutten Friten. Belgische Fritten werden nicht in Fett gesiedet, sondern in Öl. Die Belgier der DG (Deutschsprachige Gemeinschaft) machen den allerbesten Reisfladen. Ich habe aber auch schon in Aachen sehr gute Kopien gegessen.

  Apropos Aachen: Das sind die mit den Printen !

  Grüüüße aus Ascvillare (Alter Name von Eschweiler ) 

  [/Klugscheißmodus=aus]


----------



## Happy_User (30. Oktober 2004)

Besten Dank René.

 Das hat mir eine schlaflose Nacht mit dem googlen in Wissen.de und der lektüre diverser Asterix Hefte erspart.

 Nun die Bonus Frage:
 Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen: In Fett oder Öl gebacken??? Letzters kommt bei mir immer auf die Kette. 

 Frittes a la finish line.  Darum sind die in grünem Zustand nicht mehr zu geniessen. :kotz:

 Biste morgen dabei?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ... @rpo35: Gibt es da was oder nur Radweg?
> Grüße
> 
> Holger



Da gibts schon ein paar nette kleine Wege (auch Trails). Nur leider kann ich nicht mitkommen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Biste morgen dabei?


 Nein. Ich werde morgen, wie heute, extensives GA1-Training absolvieren.
 Sprich: Ich fahr Rennrad auf dem platten Land (Jülicher Börde, Heinsberger Land).


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

ich war heute mit Boris 3 Stündchen unterwegs; eine kurzen Bericht findet ihr hier. Hinter Zweifall rüber zum Vichtbachtal sind die Trails durch Waldarbeiter ziemlich stark verwüstet worden...

Für alle, die morgen und Montag auf Achse sind: Viel Spaß !!!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (30. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinter Zweifall rüber zum Vichtbachtal sind die Trails durch Waldarbeiter ziemlich stark verwüstet worden...



...das ist jawohl "etwas" untertrieben: vor lauter gefällten bäumen war schieben angesagt am freitag, und das bei einem so schönen trail    
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ist jawohl "etwas" untertrieben: vor lauter gefällten bäumen war schieben angesagt am freitag, und das bei einem so schönen trail
> Knax



hmm...wenn Du meinst...ok...
ER IST VÖLLIG IM ARSCH !!!  

Hey @Knax: Wie war's auf Malle ?


----------



## Knax (30. Oktober 2004)

...einer meiner liebsten trails! wenn ich den in die finger bekomme, der das gemacht hat!!!
auf malle war es suppa: fast durchgängig 27 Grad, sonnenschein, nette mädels am strand   ...und natürlich leckere paella...
leider alles ohne bike, weil
1. ich meinem bike keinen transport im flugzeug antun möchte,
2. wir im osten der insel waren und da keine berge sind,
3. fahren auf spanischen strassen vergleichbar mit fahren auf der hahnerstrasse sonntags mittags ist  und
4. weil auch ich mal relaxen möchte.
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 4. weil auch ich mal relaxen möchte.


 Vernünftige Entscheidung 

 Also "Ausgleich" empfehle ich dieses endgeile MTB-Video aus den USA: 105MB!!! die sich lohnen!
 Gefunden auf www.petefagerlin.com


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Vernünftige Entscheidung ...



Sehe ich auch so ! Ich trete im Moment auch etwas kürzer. Meine Waage sagt auch: Weiter so Junge...


----------



## Knax (31. Oktober 2004)

...aber viel pausieren ist nicht drin: habe mich gestern abend hier angemeldet:
http://www.jdav.de/cgi-bin/juku/jukudetails.cgi?242

transalp für 330 Euro!!! 
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2004)

@Knax:
_"Übernachtet wird in Hütten bzw. Pensionen. Unser eigenes Gepäck, das wir natürlich auf ein Minimum redzuzieren, haben wir immer mit dabei."_

Was meinen die wohl mit reduzieren ? Etwa wegwerfen ?  

Nee, im Ernst; ist sicher ein super Angebot aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du unterfordert wirst...  :
_"schon Erfahrungen mit mittelschweren MTB-Touren"_

Klar ist die Tour, die ich gebucht habe viel teurer; ist aber auch mit Gepäcktranfser und einigen Wellness-Angeboten...Quasi ein Alpencross für Weicheier...  Am Tag plagen, am Abend laben...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ist aber auch mit Gepäcktranfser und einigen Wellness-Angeboten...Quasi ein Alpencross für Weicheier...  Am Tag plagen, am Abend laben...


 *Wie uncoool* 

 So, ich geh jetzt Rennrad fahr'n ...im Nebel ! Cooool


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie uncoool*
> 
> So, ich geh jetzt Rennrad fahr'n ...im Nebel ! Cooool



Ich finds cool; hast du dir mal die Etappen angesehen ?...


----------



## Handlampe (31. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich will mich kurz halten: Wir sind wohl einmal zu viel rechts abgebogen und anstatt bei der Hohen Acht aus zu kommen, standen wir dann wieder im Ort Ahrbrück...
> 
> 
> Schöne Ecke, in der ich mich gerne wieder verfahren werde!



Tja, das Problem mit der Verfahrerei hättest du nicht, wenn du mit uns fahren würdest


----------



## Knax (31. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie uncoool*



...ganz genau: "gepäcktransfer", "wellness"... unsere generation schlepp noch alles selber! und wenn es sein muss, pennen wir im strassengraben der tremula   

@Ingo: ich brauch mal wieder die tourdaten (war zu faul mich um meinen tacho zu kümmern)... 
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...4. weil auch ich mal relaxen möchte.
> Knax



Siehste; und ich will halt nach jeder der "nur" 5 Etappen im Hotel in bischen relaxen...


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2004)

Also ich habe da eine ganz persönliche Meinung zum Thema "Alpencross", die vielleicht manchem Sauer aufstößt, zu der ich aber sicherlich auch Zustimmung bekomme:

 Alpencross ist für mich ein Abenteuer. Wenn ich sehe, was für Leute mit ihrem 4500-Epics über die Alpen gefrachtet werden, dann bekomme ich sooon Hals. Die dürfen ganz stolz erzählen, das sie über die Alpen "geradelt" sind und schmeißen bei 'ner Runde um den Rursse das Handtuch.

 Wenn ich einen Alpencross mache, dann so wie es sich gehört. Mit Rucksack, Hüttenübernachtung, feuchte und verschwitzte Klamotten in die ich am nächsten Tag wieder rein muß. Waschen nur im Notfall! Nix fließend Wasser und warme Dusche nach jeder Tour.

 Erst dann kann man sich Alpencrosser nennen.

 (Meine Meinung)


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und schmeißen bei 'ner Runde um den Rursse das Handtuch...



Dass ich nicht zu denen gehöre, weißt Du aber oder ?
Warum mache ich eine geführte Tour ? Ganz einfach: Ich wahr noch kein einziges Mal dort, geschweige denn mit dem Bike. Ich möchte erstmal sehen, was das überhaupt bedeutet. Beim 2. Mal...schaun mer mal...  

Meine Meinung...


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ich nicht zu denen gehöre, weißt Du aber oder ?


 War auch nicht auf dich bezogen. Habe ich aber schon erlebt 



> Meine Meinung...


 OK


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2004)

Ausserdem glaube ich nicht, dass Du hier "jeden" rüberhiefst...

1. Tag Samstag
18 Uhr Treffen zum gemeinsamen Abendessen in Grainau bei Garmisch. Kennenlernen, Bike-Check, Mietbikes anpassen. Besprechung der Gesamttour anhand von Karten.

2. Tag Sonntag
Grainau-Inntal: 65 km, 2.100 Hm
Von Grainau starten wir entlang des Eibsees in Richtung Hochtörl-Hütte und über den Höhenweg nach Ehrwald. Nach der Mittagspause fahren wir über das Dirstenrittkreuz nach Imst.

3. Tag Montag
Inntal - Nauders: 100 km, 2200 Hm
Von Imst über die Venetalm und die Pillerhöhe ins Reschental und auf der Via Claudia nach Nauders.

4. Tag Dienstag
Nauders  Meran: 100 km, 1800 Hm
Zuerst haben wir einen schönen Downhill Single Trail in die Schweiz. Von Sur En aus fahren wir in die Uina Schlucht ein. Die hochalpine Landschaft um die Sesvennahütte ist unvergleichlich schön. In Glurns gibt es ein Eis um die letzten flachen Kilometer nach Meran zu bewältigen.

5. Tag Mittwoch
Meran  Tuenno: 80 km, 2400 Hm
Von Meran ( 300m über NN) aus durchs Ultental geht es hoch bis auf das Rabbijoch (2460m über NN), mehr oder weniger 2200 Höhenmeter am Stück nur Uphill. Die beste heiße Schokolade der Alpen auf der Haselgruber Hütte gibt einem wieder Power für einen der besten Downhills der Alpen. Vom Rabbital dann in das Val di Sole und Richtung Brenta. 

6. Tag Donnerstag
Tuenno - Gardasee: 85 km, 1800 Höhenmeter
Eine der landschaftlich schönsten Etappen. Sie führt vorbei an den traumhaften Dolomiti di Brenta, entlang zahlreicher kleiner Seen kurz vor dem Gardasee gibt es aber dann nochmals einen kernigen Uphill um dann den Schlusspunkt auf eine Transalp mit einem Lago Downhill zu setzen. Gegen 18 Uhr kommen wir in Riva an. Gemeinsames Abendessen und feiern der Transalp....

7. Tag Freitag
Relaxen am Gardasee oder eine Biketour, unsere Guides kennen tolle Routen !!

7. Tag Samstag
Vormittags Baden, Relaxen oder Shopping. 13 Uhr: Abfahrt des Shuttles zurück nach Grainau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (31. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ! Nix fließend Wasser
> 
> Erst dann kann man sich Alpencrosser nennen.
> 
> (Meine Meinung)


Tach,

will ja nicht klug********n (meine Hobbies sind ja schließlich Biken und Biertrinken und nicht Wissensverbreitung) aber in Erinnerung meiner Jahrzehnte zurücklegenden Alpenüberquerungen mit Zelt und sonstigem Gedöns auf dem Gepäckträger - flließend (kalt) Wasser, dass ist so ziemlich das einzige, was es dort immer und zuverlässig gibt  . Also Jong, es gibt keinen anderen Grund, als Mief-Sau durch die Alpen zu fahren ausser dem, ein [PÖBEL AN] W E I C H E I   [PÖBEL AUS] zu sein  . Ach ja, das fließend Wasser kommt übrigens oft nicht aus dem Hahn, sondern direkt aus der Wand, aber wen stört's??

Merke: jeder Richter hat auch seinen Henker

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, das fließend Wasser kommt übrigens oft nicht aus dem Hahn, sondern direkt aus der Wand, aber wen stört's??


 So muß es sein


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Erst dann kann man sich Alpencrosser nennen.
> (Meine Meinung)


Hier meine Meinung 
Ich finde Du haust da ziehmlich auf den Putz und fällst ein zu pauschales Urteil.
Ich bin schon 2 Alpencross gefahren. 1 x mit und 1 x ohne Gepäcktransport. Beide mit ca. 500KM und zwischen 11.000 und 13.500 HM. Gepennt haben wir teilweise auf Hütten mit 50 Mann in einem Raum und am nächsten Morgen standen diese 50 Mann an einem Betonwaschtrog mit 3 verrosteten Wasserhähnen um sich zumindest etwas frisch zu machen. Und was in der Nacht los war, brauch ich wohl nicht näher zu erklären. Und weißt Du was ? Ich würde zu jeder Zeit wieder einen mit Gepäcktransport fahren und auch auf die Auswahl der Übernachtungen achten. Das zählt für mich zu den kleinen Annehmlichkeiten des Lebens und dafür zahle ich gerne einige EURO´s mehr. Und trotzdem werde ich mich auch zukünftig Alpencrosser nennen  
Aber das ist hier die gleiche Diskussion wie Hardtail oder Fully. Und deswegen werde ich jetzt der Aufforderung in Deiner Fußzeile folgen, da ich morgen noch etwas größere vor habe 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> will ja nicht klug********n (meine Hobbies sind ja schließlich Biken und Biertrinken und nicht Wissensverbreitung) aber in Erinnerung meiner Jahrzehnte zurücklegenden Alpenüberquerungen mit Zelt und sonstigem Gedöns auf dem Gepäckträger - flließend (kalt) Wasser, dass ist so ziemlich das einzige, was es dort immer und zuverlässig gibt  . Also Jong, es gibt keinen anderen Grund, als Mief-Sau durch die Alpen zu fahren ausser dem, ein [PÖBEL AN] W E I C H E I   [PÖBEL AUS] zu sein  . Ach ja, das fließend Wasser kommt übrigens oft nicht aus dem Hahn, sondern direkt aus der Wand, aber wen stört's??
> 
> ...



   eine Runde um den Rursee mit mir ?...


----------



## Ploughman (31. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> eine Runde um den Rursee mit mir ?...


Hi Ralph,

ich wollte zwar XcRacer anpöbeln, aber auch mit Belgiern habe ich keine Probleme   ...(habe ich sogar auf der Maloche...)gebe allerdings zu, meine Welt ist dumpf bergauf oder frontal im Wind und weniger Glitsche-Wurzeln.. Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns mal auf neutralem Boden in Hergarten oder so. Vielleicht können wir ja auch die Mumie aus Köln-Esch überreden, mitzukommen. Im übrigen habe ich meine letzen Touren (siehe z.B. mein Vatertags-Posting) dermaßen gestaltet, dass ich mit Minimal-Gepäck reise und gern komfortabel absteige. Habe dieses Jahr defintiv meinen letzten Zelturlaub gemacht  ( die Kids sind der gleichen Meinung!!) und der dauerte nur vier Tage, wenn auch in betörender Gegend (frz. Jura).

Greetz
Ploughman


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> ich wollte zwar XcRacer anpöbeln, aber auch mit Belgiern habe ich keine Probleme   ...(habe ich sogar auf der Maloche...)gebe allerdings zu, meine Welt ist dumpf bergauf oder frontal im Wind und weniger Glitsche-Wurzeln.. Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns mal auf neutralem Boden in Hergarten oder so. Vielleicht können wir ja auch die Mumie aus Köln-Esch überreden, mitzukommen. Im übrigen habe ich meine letzen Touren (siehe z.B. mein Vatertags-Posting) dermaßen gestaltet, dass ich mit Minimal-Gepäck reise und gern komfortabel absteige. Habe dieses Jahr defintiv meinen letzten Zelturlaub gemacht  ( die Kids sind der gleichen Meinung!!) und der dauerte nur vier Tage, wenn auch in betörender Gegend (frz. Jura).
> 
> ...



Tztztz...dann hab ich dein Posting falsch verstanden. Wie auch immer; ich werde n. Jahr zum 1. x mit dem Bike über die Alpen und wie ich das mache ist wohl eher mein Bier...
Mit der Munie aus Köln-Esch meinst Du Uwe ?...Wir werden uns in Kürze sehen !...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Ploughman (31. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz...dann hab ich dein Posting falsch verstanden. Wie auch immer; ich werde n. Jahr zum 1. x mit dem Bike über die Alpen und wie ich das mache ist wohl eher mein Bier...
> Mit der Munie aus Köln-Esch meinst Du Uwe ?...Wir werden uns in Kürze sehen !...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Hi Ralph,

das gefällt mir   .Die Mumie Uwe kommt allerdings aus Alfter (bei Bonn) und hat noch ein paar Jahre Abstand zu Michael "irgend-ein-Sonntag" (die original Mumie  ) und mir, aber es trifft den Falschen nicht!

Die These " ist mein Bier" lehne ich auch ab, denn dann kann ich's ja nicht saufen....  

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz...dann hab ich dein Posting falsch verstanden. Wie auch immer; ich werde n. Jahr zum 1. x mit dem Bike über die Alpen und wie ich das mache ist wohl eher mein Bier...
> Mit der Munie aus Köln-Esch meinst Du Uwe ?...Wir werden uns in Kürze sehen !...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Nee Ralph, 

die Mumie aus Köln-Esch bin ich.  

Hier gibts ja richtig Zoff, wer der wahre Alpencrosser ist. Da ich den Schei$§ ja erst drei Mal gemacht habe und ca. zehn Mal in den Alpen Rundtouren oder ähnliches unternommen habe, wage ich meine Meinung kund zu tun.

Ich findes es absolut ok, wenn einer zum Ausprobieren oder weil er keine Lust oder Zeit hat, die Tour selbst zu organisieren, eine geführte Tour bucht. Denn den Berg rauftreten und wieder lebend runterkommen muß man immer noch selber und ein sicheres Ziel beruhigt die Nerven!

Nachteil bei der Sache ist, bei miesem Wetter hat man sein Geld in den Sand gesetzt, man kann sich seine Mitfahrer nicht aussuchen, versteht sich eventuell mit dem Führer nicht, die Organisation ist mies etc..

Die Fahrt über die Alpen ist für mich Abenteuer genug, wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen einer besseren Unterkunft oder einem Matratzenlager, nehme ich die bessere Unterkunft, mein Alter, ihr wisst.  

Das Schärfste in dieser Beziehung habe ich bei einem italienischen Veranstalter mitmachen dürfen, eine herbe Endurotour durch Mittelitalien. Am Tag sich schinden, soll heißen, am Abend war man dreckig, am Ende seiner Kräfte, aber mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht. Dafür aber Unterkünfte und Verpflegung vom Feinsten, mit abendlichen Trüffelessen, Abstellen der Moppeds im Tanzsaal etc.. Klingt dekadent, war es auch.   

Zurück zum Thema: Andererseits nehme ich auch ein Lager über dem Kuhstall in Kauf, wenn ich dafür einen tollen Sonnenuntergang und eine feine Abfahrt am Morgen habe. Ein wenig Luxus oder der normale Standard, auch wenn es der Belgische ist  , mindert bei mir nicht die Faszination der Alpen. Außerdem bieten viele Hütten inzwischen guten Pensionstandard und seperate Zimmer an.

Faszinierend ist auch, das man während der Tour, wenn man will, wunderbar abschalten kann. Es dringen keine Infos über den Rest der Welt zu einem durch, was heutzutage für eine gewisse Weile sehr beruhigend sein kann. 

Unbezahlbar ist natürlich, wenn das Ziel der Tour erreicht ist, man fühlt eine grosse Zufriedenheit, dann denkt man: Nie wieder diese Schinderei! Aber keine Sorge, das Gefühl ist meist nur von sehr kurzer Dauer.  

So, Ende des Romans und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb, mehr oder weniger.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> das gefällt mir   .Die Mumie Uwe kommt allerdings aus Alfter (bei Bonn) und hat noch ein paar Jahre Abstand zu Michael "irgend-ein-Sonntag" (die original Mumie  ) und mir, aber es trifft den Falschen nicht!
> 
> ...



Au Backe; das gibt sicher Ärger...  . Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir uns in Kürze treffen, wird damit allerdings nicht kleiner...  

@Michael: Ich find den Roman ganz nett und bin jetzt wieder brav...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meine Meinung
> Ich finde Du haust da ziehmlich auf den Putz und fällst ein zu pauschales Urteil.


 Hast bestimmt Recht. Bin noch nie über die Alpen gefahren und erlaube mir eine Urteil. Wohlmöglich ärgere ich mich einfach nur, weil Alpencross seit beginn meiner MTB-Laufbahn vor 15 Jahren immer ein Mythos war und zur Krönung eines MTB-Hauptes einfach dazu gehört.

 Zu diesem Mythos gehört(e) es nicht nur, halbwegs gut Rad zu fahren, sondern eben auch das Leiden der stinkenden Socken (der anderen) zu ertragen.

 Dieser Mythos wird durch die Alpencross-Urlauber zerstört.

*So! Back to Topic: *
 Ich schwinge mich gleich wieder auf's Rennrad und versuche nochmal eine Runde durch den Selfkant zu finden. Ist mir gestern nicht ganz gelungen. Ich kannte die ganzen Ortsnamen auf den Tafeln nicht mehr. Wusste nicht wo hin ich fuhr. Als ich dann vor einem Kreisverkehr stand, wo es rechts nach NL, links nach NL und geradeaus nach NL geht, habe ich Schiss bekommen und bin den selben Weg solange zurück gefahren, bis ich auf eine Bundesstrasse gelangte, die nach Geilenkirchen führte


----------



## Bluerider (1. November 2004)

Wer fährt nächsten Samstag (06.11.04) beim *Rursee-Marathon*  mit?

Werde das mal ausprobieren, habe mit offiziell veranstalteten Touren bislang gar keine Erfahrung
(als vermutlich fast einziger hier in diesem Forum   )
Wer ist bereits in den vergangenen Jahren mitgefahren?

CU

Carsten


rpo35 hat auch schon die Werbetrommel gerührt:
Foren-Diskussion zum Rursee-Marathon 
Treffen / Fahrgemeinschaft am 06.11.04


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2004)

Kriege bestimmt nicht mehr alle zusammen, aber ich fang mal an:

Ganz sicher: Twetty, redrace, frank_s, on any sunday, xcracer, heimwerker
Grübel...: Iggy & Twiggy...usw...

und meine Wenigkeit. Trag Dich halt einfach ein und fahr mit !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich gebe mal einen kurzen Zwischenbericht aus dem schöne Süden. Ich bin gut in Pforzheim angekommen und arbeite seit einem Monat (sehr anstrengend   ).
Biketechnisch ist das hier ein absoluter Traum, viel Wald, schöne Trails und viiieeele Berge non stop, da sehne ich mich manchmal zur Rureifel zurück    . Ich fange zwar wieder von vorne an die Gegend zu erkunden, aber dank der Lokalforen bin ich heute mir einem lokalen Biker durch den herbstlichen Schwarzwald gefahren, bei schönen 8°C und Nieselregen, eine echte Allerheiligen November Tour.
Wenn ich nochmal im Ländle (sprich DN) sein sollte, komme ich nochmal zur geliebten WBTS.

Ab heute hat auch wieder der Kampf um den Winterpokal  begonnen!!!!

Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Feiertagsabend!!!

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Schwarzwald!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Schwarzwald!!!!


 Hallo Felix. Schön, das du dich dort wohl fühlst.

 Wo wir beim Grüßen sind: SMS von Meik, heute 12:34Uhr - Huhu! Schöne Grüße aus Dingri. Ich schaue gerade den Everest im Sonenuntergang!

 @rpo, wg 6.11.:
 Ich glaube nicht, das Meik extra aus Nepal für den Rursee-MA zu uns in die Eifel kommt 
 Bei mir ist's auch nicht sicher. Wegen Gesamtsiegerehrung Euregio-Cup am selben Tag.


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... @rpo, wg 6.11.:
> Ich glaube nicht, das Meik extra aus Nepal für den Rursee-MA zu uns in die Eifel kommt



Man(n) hatte mich gefragt, wer im letzten Jahr dabei wahr...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. November 2004)

Tach zusammen,

es ist ja wieder Ruhe eingekehrt   Nach den letzten beiden tollen MTB-Tagen habe ich heute die Tour gefahren, die ich schon lange fahren wollte.







Es war der absolute Wahnsinn 






die Trails hörten einfach nicht auf






sondern wurden immer steiler und schwerer






Wir ( Guido + ich ) sind in der Nähe des Örtchens Karl in den Lieserpfad eingestiegen. Von dort den Pfad entlang bis zum Wendepunkt nach Wittlich. Von da aus den Mare Mosel Radweg Richtung Daun. Doch dann haben wir von einigen Wanderen nen ganz heißen Tip bekommen   . Da es doch langweilig wäre, mit dem MTB ca. 40KM geteerten Radweg zu fahren haben sie uns eine super Route empfohlen, die man auch ohne Karte oder GPS fahren kann. Das nenn ich gemeinsam die Natur genießen. 
Dem Tip sind wir gefolgt und durch ein Tal den Falbach entlang und von dort am Ufer der kl. Kyll weiter Richtung Niederstadtfeld. Diese beiden Wege standen dem Lieserpfad fast in nichts nach    Dann ging es quer rüber nach Weiersbach. Dort sind wir dann wieder in den Lieserpfad eingestiegen und diesen bis zum Ausgangspunkt Karl gefahren. Es war ein supergeiles Erlebnis.
Die Trails sind der absolute Wahnsinn und viele Kilometer lang. Der Trailanteil lag so bei ca. 60KM. Da mein Funksender irgendwann schlapp gemacht hat habe ich leider kein Höhenprofil. Aber laut Guido´s Tacho waren es heute 96KM mit ~ 1600 HM.

Ach so. Wir haben auf der ganzen Strecke 7 Wanderer aber ca. 20 Mountainbiker getroffen  

Hier mein Allerheiligen

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Bluerider (1. November 2004)

Wer von Euch fährt gelegentlich oder regelmäßig Touren mit hohem Geländeanteil im Dunkeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Habe bislang noch gar keine *Beleuchtung* und suche jetzt einen guten (Flak-  ) Scheinwerfer. Wie sieht's mit der "Sigma Mirage" (einfach 5 W, bzw. mit zusätlichem 10 W Strahler) ? Hat die einer von Euch und kann mir die einzelne oder doppelte Variante empfehlen? Welche alternativen im Preisbereich um die 50 Euro gibt's noch bzw. sind empfehlenswert?

Welche Strecken im Gelände (Singletrails, etc.) sind überhaupt bei Dunkelheit mit ausreichender Beleuchtung fahrbar?

Danke für Eure Tips. 

Carsten


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2004)

Bei hohem Geländeanteil solltest Du schon die Mirage mit der Zusatzfunzel nehmen. Dann steht deinen nächtlichen Turnübungen nix mehr im Wege. Das PL-Verhältnis ist fast unschlagbar.

Schau doch mal im Technikforum vorbei...da gehören solche Fragen eigentlich hin...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (2. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den letzten beiden tollen MTB-Tagen habe ich heute die Tour gefahren, die ich schon lange fahren wollte.


 Gemein! Ich quäle mich mit dem Rennrad 120km durch deine Heimat (Selfkant, Gangelt, Waldfeucht, Wassenberg) und fährst den genialen Lieserpfad! Manno 

  Ne, quatsch!  War bestimmt eine toure Tour. Ich kenne den Lieserpfad von meiner Moseltour. Einige deiner Bilder erkenne ich wieder. Klasse


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gemein! Ich quäle mich mit dem Rennrad 120km durch deine Heimat (Selfkant, Gangelt, Waldfeucht, Wassenberg) und fährst den genialen Lieserpfad! Manno
> 
> Ne, quatsch!  War bestimmt eine toure Tour. Ich kenne den Lieserpfad von meiner Moseltour. Einige deiner Bilder erkenne ich wieder. Klasse



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten !...Aber warum hast Du Dein Vorhaben nicht gemeldet (oder hab ich da was übersehen) ? In dem Fall hätte ich meine Holde evtl. überzeugen können, dass ich mit muß...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten !...Aber warum hast Du Dein Vorhaben nicht gemeldet


Ganz einfach,
die Entscheidung haben wir Sonntag spät Abend nach 2 Flaschen Rotwein spontan getroffen   Ich sagte irgendwann nur, hey Guido ich hab noch den halben Tank voll Diesel und das reicht bis Daun und zurück   Da war es glaube ich ca. 23:00 Uhr. 
Und außerdem wird hier in letzter Zeit nur gesagt: fahre weniger, fahre kaum noch oder Wetter zu schlecht, ohhhhh es könnte Regnen oh Jammer ich werde naß, ohh Mann so windig, Anfahrt zu lang usw. usw. 
Apropos Wetter. Es war super windig, hat teilweise genieselt und hatte 8 Grad. Für mich o.k.   

@rpo, wäre gerne bei Dir in letzter Zeit auch die ein oder andere spontane Singeltrailtour mitgefahren   Aber spontan ist halt spontan   

Aaaber. Da ich den Lieserpfad ja nicht ganz gefahren bin hier mein nächstes Projekt für ein freien, trockenen November / Dezember  Samstag oder Sonntag.

Lieserpfad von Manderscheid nach Wittlich. Dann den kompletten Mare-Mosel-Radweg ( ca. 40KM Asphalt !!!!!!! ) bis nach Daun und von da wieder den Lieserpfad bis nach Manderscheid.  Melde mich rechtzeitig   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected], wäre gerne bei Dir in letzter Zeit auch die ein oder andere spontane Singeltrailtour mitgefahren   Aber spontan ist halt spontan  ...



Hast ja recht; kann meine Touren (selbst vor der Haustür) im Moment aus beruflichen Gründen nicht so planen wie sonst.
Aber Lieserpfad ist halt was besonderes...


----------



## 130/100 (2. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @130/100: Danke für die Info !! Hast Du vieleicht ein paar Bilder ins Forum gestellt ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Jetzt ja!

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5289

(Ansonsten einfach fragen!)

Rainer


----------



## Handlampe (2. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieserpfad von Manderscheid nach Wittlich. Dann den kompletten Mare-Mosel-Radweg ( ca. 40KM Asphalt !!!!!!! ) bis nach Daun und von da wieder den Lieserpfad bis nach Manderscheid.  Melde mich rechtzeitig
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Hört sich sehr gut an. 
Bin ich auch Alles schon gefahren, nur in dieser Kombi noch nicht. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach,
> die Entscheidung haben wir Sonntag spät Abend nach 2 Flaschen Rotwein spontan getroffen   Ich sagte irgendwann nur, hey Guido ich hab noch den halben Tank voll Diesel und das reicht bis Daun und zurück   Da war es glaube ich ca. 23:00 Uhr.
> Und außerdem wird hier in letzter Zeit nur gesagt: fahre weniger, fahre kaum noch oder Wetter zu schlecht, ohhhhh es könnte Regnen oh Jammer ich werde naß, ohh Mann so windig, Anfahrt zu lang usw. usw.
> Apropos Wetter. Es war super windig, hat teilweise genieselt und hatte 8 Grad. Für mich o.k.
> ...



Da soll noch einer sagen, das Alkohol schädlich ist.  

Ich mußte den Lieserpfad in diesem Jahr schon zweimal verschieben, deshalb melde ich mich verbindlich zur Operation Wintersturm Lieserpfad an.  

Du hast nicht rein zufällig den Jepeeass Track von deiner Tour vorrätig?   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (3. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> melde ich mich verbindlich zur Operation Wintersturm Lieserpfad an.
> l


Da bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast nicht rein zufällig den Jepeeass Track von deiner Tour vorrätig?


Sagen wir mal so. Der Track ist ziehmlich zerfleddert    Da es fast nur durch immer noch dichten Laub- und Tannenwald ging, der Himmel dick voll Wolken hang war der Empfang sehr schlecht   Aber ich habe mir die Wanderkarten aus der Region bestellt. Nach Erhalt überarbeite den Track und schick ihn Dir.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## 130/100 (4. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aaaber. Da ich den Lieserpfad ja nicht ganz gefahren bin hier mein nächstes Projekt für ein freien, trockenen November / Dezember  Samstag oder Sonntag.
> 
> Lieserpfad von Manderscheid nach Wittlich. Dann den kompletten Mare-Mosel-Radweg ( ca. 40KM Asphalt !!!!!!! ) bis nach Daun und von da wieder den Lieserpfad bis nach Manderscheid.  Melde mich rechtzeitig
> 
> ...




Oh, da bitte ich doch um eine ganz dicke Ankündigung! (Ich überseh sowas gerne!) Oder gibt es von Deiner Tour schon eine Grafik? Ist bei der Länge wahrscheinlich eh' sinnlos, da wird man nichts gescheit erkennen können...


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2004)

Nabend,

@Renè: Tour mit Team Tomburg; guckst Du hier.
Das Einzige, was mich davon abhalten könnte, wäre, je nach Wetter, der Lieserpfad...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (5. November 2004)

14.11 = Geniale Singletrail-Tocht in Landgraaf durch die Brunssumer Heide


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 14.11 = Geniale Singletrail-Tocht in Landgraaf durch die Brunssumer Heide


Genau René,
wollte ich auch gerade draufhinweisen. Die werde ich auf keinen Fall verpassen.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (5. November 2004)

Jo da wollten wir doch hin oder?


----------



## Knax (5. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 14.11 = Geniale Singletrail-Tocht in Landgraaf durch die Brunssumer Heide



...dumme frage: schaffe ich das (technisch gesehen)??? 
da hab ich ja noch ein bissl nachholbedarf    
Knax


----------



## Happy_User (5. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...dumme frage: schaffe ich das (technisch gesehen)???
> da hab ich ja noch ein bissl nachholbedarf
> Knax


 Heiße zwar nicht René,

 würde aber sagen, es ist kein XC Race und Dein Ziel sind die Alpen.

 grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (5. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...dumme frage: schaffe ich das (technisch gesehen)???
> da hab ich ja noch ein bissl nachholbedarf
> Knax


Ja ist eine dumme Frage   
Ich würde sagen das du da mitfährst. Ist ein gutes Training und wir fahren ja auch alle zusammen. Also Tempo wird angepasst.


----------



## derMichi (5. November 2004)

Liebe MTB´ler aus der Umgebung von Aachen/Eschweiler/Düren!

Wer hat Interesse an *BIKE und MountainBike Zeitschriften*? 
Habe etwa ein Jahr zusammen (ca. 20 insgesamt), brauch´ die aber nicht mehr. 

Würde Sie wegwerfen oder *an Selbstabholer verschenken*. 
Wenn einer Interesse dran hat, oder vielleicht gerade Einsteiger ist und sich ein wenig reinlesen möchte einfach melden. 
Am besten per eMail.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2004)

Moin moin...  ,

gleich 2 Bekannte, die heute Geburtstag feiern:
Der Georg (RS-Hunter); er verheimlicht sein Alter und is bestimmt noch'n ganz junger Schnösel...  
und...schon lange nix mehr von gehört, der Pratt !!

Wünsche Euch beiden Alles Gute; feiert schön...und vor allem: bleibt gesund !!
    

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (6. November 2004)

Happy Birthday,

 da schliesse ich mich doch den Glückwünschen einmal an. Bestimmt alles U30.

 Grüße
  holger


----------



## Happy_User (6. November 2004)

Moin,

 wie sieht es den am Sonntag mit Biken aus? Dank Winterzeit würde ich aber schon 10:00 an der WBTS vorschlagen. Wetter soll ja besser als heute werden.

 Grüße


  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2004)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an Georg und Mio von den pratts 
   Mio ist 33 und Georg dürfte mein Baujahr sein -1 

 Wg Sonntag: Jo, könnten noch mal 'ne Runde drehen. Ich denke aber, das 11Uhr mehr Zuspruch findet. Ich habe nicht vor, bis zum späten Nachmittag zu biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (6. November 2004)

Also den muß ich mir merken: Loch im Mantel


----------



## Eifelrad (6. November 2004)

Das Wetter in Simmerath ist leider saumässig: Dauerregen und Nebel ! 







Ob die Eifelhöhen-Tour in Einruhr dennoch stattdfindet? Ich werde erst um 12:30 entscheiden, ob ich doch noch hinfahre. So wie es momentan aussieht habe ich aber wenig Hoffnung ...

Gruss Andreas


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2004)

Mahlzeit,

ich sitze auch hier und grübel. Das sind keine Schauern; es regnet Bindfäden !
Ich werde auch in den nächsten 30 Minuten entscheiden ob ich rauffahre...  ...Sorry, Jörg...aber mit soviel Regen hab ich nicht gerechnet !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Bluerider (6. November 2004)

DANKE, DANKE, Leute.

Ihr macht mir meine bereits getroffene Entscheidung leichter (besonders das Live-Bild aus Simmerath). Ich komme nicht nach Einruhr.   
Wenn auch auch die Hardcore-Firebiker die Fahne wegen Wetter streichen   Muss mir ja nix peinlich sein.

Was für Touren sind denn morgen am Sonntag in der Eifel geplant? Wetter soll ja wieder etwas trockener sein.

Gruß

Carsten

PS: Wann wird das Forum auf Winterzeit umgestellt ?


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2004)

Muß Dich enttäuschen...  ...es wird heller und ich starte jetzt !
Ich kann doch den Jörg nicht im Stich lassen...


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir Glückwunsch an Georg und Mio von den pratts
> Mio ist 33 und Georg dürfte mein Baujahr sein -1



Vielen lieben Dank für die Glückwünsche  , 
René hat Recht, teile das gleiche Baujahr mit ihm. Ab jetzt wird aufgerundet. Es geht mit vollen Schritten auf die 40 zu   

Danke für die Schmeichelein "U30" etc., kann nur daher rühren, dass die meisten mich nur mit Helm kennen, ansonsten käme man wohl nicht auf solche Ideen  

Ich denke wir sehen uns nächste Woche mal wieder, Tertochten in Landgraaf. Ist vorgemerkt!

Übrigens, das Wetter in der Dürwißer Tiefebene ist im Moment gar nicht so schlecht, es hat mal kurz getropft. Aber die Nordeifel hat ihr eigenes Wetter. Wünsche euch viel Spass in Einruhr.

Cu Georg


----------



## IGGY (6. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wie sieht es den am Sonntag mit Biken aus? Dank Winterzeit würde ich aber schon 10:00 an der WBTS vorschlagen. Wetter soll ja besser als heute werden.
> 
> ...


Ich drehe Morgen mit Kai eine Runde aber mehr im GA1 Bereich. Habe mir eine Erkältung eingefangen und werde deshalb was langsamer fahren. Will Euch ja nicht bremsen!


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2004)

Ich kann für Sonntag eine Tour durch das Münsterländchen anbieten. Von WBTS bis WBTS ca. 3- 3,5h reine Fahrzeit.

    Alternativer Einsteig wäre (zB. für die Breiniger  ) Werkseinfahrt Lindewerk (bei Prym) an der Straße von Stolberg zum Nachtigällchen.
    Möglicher vorzeitiger Ausstieg zB. Eschweiler Stadtwald.


----------



## Dirk S. (6. November 2004)

Hallo Mädels,
da bin ich aber froh, das ich ich Heute bei dem Wetter arbeiten 
durfte.
In meinem Office war es schon warm und trocken....  

Morge bin ich in Frechen beim Martinslauf.
So habt ihr noch ein Weekend frei!    

Bis zur nächsten Tour.
Dirk


----------



## Knax (6. November 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter in Simmerath ist leider saumässig: Dauerregen und Nebel !
> 
> Ob die Eifelhöhen-Tour in Einruhr dennoch stattdfindet? Ich werde erst um 12:30 entscheiden, ob ich doch noch hinfahre. So wie es momentan aussieht habe ich aber wenig Hoffnung ...
> 
> Gruss Andreas



...also ich bin echt froh da gewesen zu sein! mal davon abgesehen, dass wir wie die letzten säue aussahen, einige abfahrtsloser die trails versperrten und es kalt war, war es klasse   
echt schöne trails rund um einruhr (vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand die wege für den nächsten sommer!)!!! und über fehlendes tempo in der "führungsgruppe" konnte man sich echt nicht beschweren, oder?!
schönes wochenende,
Knax

@Paparazzi: wann kommen die pics?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2004)

Zwischen 12:30-12:45 Uhr trafen Jörg, Knax, Kai und meine Wenigkeit in Einruhr ein. Es hatte den ganzen Vormittag geregnet, aber wir sollten Glück haben und es hat unterwegs eigentlich nur noch ein paar Tropfen gegeben.














Der SVEE hat wie immer eine nette Runde zusammengestellt. Das Tempo in der Spitzengruppe war enorm hoch und am Ende war ich froh, dass etwas 9km weniger als geplant gefahren wurden. In den technischen Passagen kam es allerdings zu einigen Staus; hier waren doch einige Teilnehmer extrem überfordert.










Alles in allem eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit vielen netten Bikern !

Das komplette Photoalbum findet Ihr hier.


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2004)

Hallo Zusammen. 

 Bin heute eine kleine Runde mit dem MTB um die Wehebachtalsperre gefahren. Nicht erschrecken, wenn ihr das Durchschnittstempo lest! Müßt ihr mich halt nicht alleine fahren lassen 

 Grüüüße René


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Bin heute eine kleine Runde mit dem MTB um die Wehebachtalsperre gefahren. Nicht erschrecken, wenn ihr das Durchschnittstempo lest! Müßt ihr mich halt nicht alleine fahren lassen
> 
> Grüüüße René



Au Backe...  ...es ist Winter Alter...  
Oder warst Du durch die Siegerehrung so motiviert ?


----------



## IGGY (7. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht erschrecken, wenn ihr das Durchschnittstempo lest!
> Grüüüße René


LOL und da hast du mir den Vorschlag gemacht als ich Gestern sagte das ich langsam fahre, mit Dir mitzukommen


----------



## reigi (7. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Bin heute eine kleine Runde mit dem MTB um die Wehebachtalsperre gefahren. Nicht erschrecken, wenn ihr das Durchschnittstempo lest! Müßt ihr mich halt nicht alleine fahren lassen
> 
> Grüüüße René



Respekt Rene. Wir waren aber heute auch nicht schlecht. Etwa gleiche Strecke, nur die Hälfte Höhenmeter, aber auch 21,8 Schnitt. Und dabei haben wir teilweise nocht gebummelt, weil Jörg nicht nachkam ;-)


Bye

Reinhard


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Au Backe...  ...es ist Winter Alter...
> Oder warst Du durch die Siegerehrung so motiviert ?


 Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Einstellungen meines Tachos überprüfen. Der war ja zur Reparatur! Umfang 2090 ist doch OK ? ...oder?


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil Jörg nicht nachkam ;-)
> 
> 
> Bye
> ...



Der arme Kerl war von Einruhr platt...ist ja wieder gefahren wie eine Wildsau...  

@René: 2090: hängt von den Reifen und vom Luftdruck ab. Am genauesten ist, wenn Du den tatsächlichen Umfang mist. Ich mach das aber auch nicht mehr nach Reifenwechsel und so...denke, das macht soviel nicht aus...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (7. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Einstellungen meines Tachos überprüfen. Der war ja zur Reparatur! Umfang 2090 ist doch OK ? ...oder?



Immer diese Angeber! 
 

Ich war Heute beim Martinslauf, das gab es wenigstens was zum schauen.
Muss mich im Winterpokal ranhalten, sonst verliere ich den Anschluß.
Schön war die Diskussion über die Leistung von Red Race....


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war Heute beim Martinslauf


 Und? Hast du 'ne Brezel bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der arme Kerl war von Einruhr platt...ist ja wieder gefahren wie eine Wildsau...


Wie, was , wo,

war doch geil oder   Schade das heute mein Hinterbau schlapp gemacht hat. Ansonsten hätte ich den Schnitt schon auf 25 km/h hochgehalten   Oder etwa nicht Reinhard    Das wär doch heute wohl kein Problem gewesen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und? Hast du 'ne Brezel bekommen?


Eher nicht,
oder meinst du der hätte den Mumm zu " Laterne, Laterne ich sehe schon die Sterne"   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nicht erschrecken, wenn ihr das Durchschnittstempo lest! ...



 

Jaaa, haut nur alle ordentlich rein, desto kürzer ist eure Fahrzeit und umso weniger Punkte gibts im WP, hähä!   

Auweia, einen 23er Schnitt schaff ich nur auf meiner alten Speedrunde. Die dauert dann aber nur knapp 1h und ist eben auch nur 22km lang bei 230Hm, danach ist bei mir "low enrgy"  

Gruß Volker


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa, haut nur alle ordentlich rein, desto kürzer ist eure Fahrzeit und umso weniger Punkte gibts im WP, hähä!


 Ich trainiere nicht für den WP, sondern für die WIRKLICHKEIT !


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2004)

Da war ich noch schnell...jetzt bin ich nur noch noch...


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trainiere nicht für den WP, sondern für die WIRKLICHKEIT !



Was hast du denn vor ? Ich dachte, du fährst nächstes Jahr keine Rennen mehr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2004)

Ach wer weis was nächstes Jahr ist 

 Trainieren muß ich trotzdem. Und wenn nur für mein Ego


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach wer weis was nächstes Jahr ist
> 
> Trainieren muß ich trotzdem. Und wenn nur für mein Ego



Raus mit der Sprache alter Racer; Du hast doch was zu verbergen


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2004)

Bevor der Vertrag nicht unterschrieben ist, mache ich keine weiteren Aussagen zu dem Thema


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor der Vertrag nicht unterschrieben ist, mache ich keine weiteren Aussagen zu dem Thema



Na da bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen !
Und jetzt nichts wie ab in die Heia...  

Geht das mit 8 Uhr am Grenzübergang n. Sonntag klar ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das mit 8 Uhr am Grenzübergang n. Sonntag klar ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Jo das geht klar.


----------



## XCRacer (8. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das mit 8 Uhr am Grenzübergang n. Sonntag klar ?


 Sicher, sicher! Herr Machelski


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor der Vertrag nicht unterschrieben ist, mache ich keine weiteren Aussagen zu dem Thema


Hmmm,

jetzt weiß ich auch was der Link von Dir auf das sündhaft teure STEVENS-Crossbike zu bedeuten hatte.    dann mal teu, teu, teu   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, sicher! Herr Machelski



 wer issen dat ? Hausmeister Krause oder wie ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (8. November 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

  so, hier noch der Verweis auf meine Wochenendtour. Ich habe es etwas langsamer angehen lassen. Bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste.




  Vor-der-Haustür-Losfahrer

  Grüße

   Holger


----------



## XCRacer (8. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

>


 Anhand das Schattenwurfs habe ich 8:43Uhr als den Zeitpunkt errechnet, an dem du den abgebildeten Radweg zwischen Hoven und Mariaweiler befahren hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (9. November 2004)

HUHU

Bin wieder im Lande!! Alles ist gut und ich bin Gesund und Munter!!


----------



## alpi (9. November 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Bin wieder im Lande!! Alles ist gut und ich bin Gesund und Munter!!




Hallo Meik.

Herzlich Willommen in der Heimat. 

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf deinen Reisebericht.

Matthias


----------



## XCRacer (9. November 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wieder im Lande!! Alles ist gut und ich bin Gesund und Munter!!


 Schön, das du gesund zurück bist. Bildervortrag ist natürlich Pflicht


----------



## Happy_User (9. November 2004)

Hallo Mike,

 welcome back to the ground floor. 
 Für den Vortrag schon einmal die Stadthalle mieten und den Projektor aufstellen. Bekomme schon Fernweh, wenn ich nur dies eine Foto sehe.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (9. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Anhand das Schattenwurfs habe ich 8:43Uhr als den Zeitpunkt errechnet, an dem du den abgebildeten Radweg zwischen Hoven und Mariaweiler befahren hast


 Ein Kenner der Region.  Kann auch 8:42 gewesen sein. Meine innere Uhr ist halt noch auf Sommerzeit, und wieso immer Abends mit Licht fahren? 
 Währe doch einmal etwas neues: Start 7:00. Die erste Stunde mit Licht und danach die neuen Reviere erkunden. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (9. November 2004)

Hi Mike
Wie heisst das Lied von MAX? Schön das du wieder da bist, wir haben uns lange nicht gesehen... so lang Baby... so lang Baby...  . Ich bin auch sehr auf deine Vorträge gespannt. Das Bild sieht echt Klasse aus !


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2004)

@Meik: Welcome back !! Freue mich auch schon auf tolle Geschichten...


----------



## redrace (11. November 2004)

HUHU

Mein Reisebericht ist auf meiner HP verlinkt. Nur leider läuft der Server wo ich meine Him-Seite liegen habe zur Zeit sehr schlecht. Also wenn die Himalayaseite schlecht läd dann habt ein wenig Geduld!!


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Mein Reisebericht ist auf meiner HP verlinkt. Nur leider läuft der Server wo ich meine Him-Seite liegen habe zur Zeit sehr schlecht. Also wenn die Himalayaseite schlecht läd dann habt ein wenig Geduld!!



Nabend @Meik,

werd ich mich später mal drüber stürzen ! Was machst Du denn am WE ? Keine Lust auf eine feine Runde in NL ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (11. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend @Meik,
> 
> werd ich mich später mal drüber stürzen ! Was machst Du denn am WE ? Keine Lust auf eine feine Runde in NL ?
> 
> ...



HUHU
Ich hab am We leider keine Zeit!! Aber danke für das Angebot!!


----------



## Bluerider (11. November 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

hat jemand von Euch Lust (und besonders Zeit) nächste Woche (13.-22.11.04) nochmal tagsüber eine *Tour im Hellen* zu machen?

Ich habe Urlaub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und suche noch Mitfahrer. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Nachtschicht oder ebenfalls ein paar Tage frei.

CU

Carsten


----------



## XCRacer (12. November 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Reisebericht ist auf meiner HP verlinkt.


 Ein sehr schöner und emotionaler Bericht. Ich bin beeindruckt und kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ich so was durchhalten könnte. Alleine schon die Temperaturen ...*zitter, zitter* 

 Da bin ich stolz wenn ich mal eine 120km-Tour durch die Eifel mache! Ne, ich muß bescheidener werden...


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2004)

Ich bin auch ziemlich platt was der Kerl zu leisten vermag; hab meine Message in seinem Gästebuch hinterlassen...  

Und jetzt nix wie ab ins Bettchen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (12. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr schöner und emotionaler Bericht. Ich bin beeindruckt und kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ich so was durchhalten könnte. Alleine schon die Temperaturen ...*zitter, zitter*
> 
> Da bin ich stolz wenn ich mal eine 120km-Tour durch die Eifel mache! Ne, ich muß bescheidener werden...




Bescheidener?? Wozu, Zäh genug bist Du um das durchzustehen!! 
Gemacht haben muss man es auf jeden Fall mal!!


----------



## Dirk S. (12. November 2004)

Gemacht haben muss man es auf jeden Fall mal!![/QUOTE]


Hallo Meik,
sehr schöner Bericht. Da bekommt man direkt Fernweh.
Und ich habe gedacht, die Mosel Tour wäre eine stolze Leistung.

Habe ja bis vierzig noch twas Zeit.... 

Hut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2004)

Nabend Gemeinde,

Samstag, 20.11. um 11:00 Uhr; wer Lust hat, kann sich hier eintragen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag, 21.11. um 11:00 Uhr; wer Lust hat, kann sich hier eintragen.


 Samstag ist der 20.; Sonntag ist der 21. 

 Wann denn jetzt?

 Ab Freitag soll's heftigst schneien 

 Grüzzze XCR


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag ist der 20.; Sonntag ist der 21.
> 
> Wann denn jetzt?
> 
> ...



Shite...wird sofort geändert; meine latürnich Samstach... 

Edit: Der Eintrag is aber richtisch...


----------



## Knax (17. November 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...sollte samstag nicht übermäßig viel neuschnee fallen, komme ich gerne!
nur, wo ist der museumsbahnhof?
zur info: bin den nordwanderweg erst freitag gefahren, eine einzige katastrophe... nur schlamm   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (17. November 2004)

Hallo Leute
Ich würde gerne am Samstag mitfahren jedoch hat mein Sohn Fußball und mein Phsychotherapeut hat Heute verrausgefunden woher meine Schmerzen im Bein kommen. Ich habe eine Wadenbeinverdrehung. Bis das behoben ist darf ich nur leichte Touren fahren. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> Ich würde gerne am Samstag mitfahren jedoch hat mein Sohn Fußball und mein Phsychotherapeut hat Heute verrausgefunden woher meine Schmerzen im Bein kommen. Ich habe eine Wadenbeinverdrehung. Bis das behoben ist darf ich nur leichte Touren fahren. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!



Nabend Ingo,

das ist ne leichte Tour...  
Nee im Ernst; gute Besserung natürlich !! Wie holt man sich den sowas ?
Rufe Dich am Samstag an !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo ist der museumsbahnhof?...



Hallo Max,

hier findest Du was zu Anfahrt; das ist der Vennbahnhof direkt am Ortseingang !
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/19506/sort/1/cat/3577/page/2 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (17. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> Ich würde gerne am Samstag mitfahren jedoch hat mein Sohn Fußball und mein Phsychotherapeut hat Heute verrausgefunden woher meine Schmerzen im Bein kommen. Ich habe eine Wadenbeinverdrehung. Bis das behoben ist darf ich nur leichte Touren fahren. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!



HUHU

Gegen Wadenbeinverdrehungen Soll das hier helfen!!  Gibt´s am Samstag!!






Gute Besserung!!


----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wadenbeinverdrehungen  -  Wie holt man sich den sowas ?


 Klickies zu stramm eingestellt


----------



## IGGY (18. November 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Gegen Wadenbeinverdrehungen Soll das hier helfen!!  Gibt´s am Samstag!!
> 
> ...


Lecker lecker. Ralph fährt ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (18. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Klickies zu stramm eingestellt


Habe mich schon gewundert das der Hetzmodus schon lange nicht mehr aktiviert wahr   
@rpo35 Es kann von einem Sturtz gekommen sein meinte der Knettmeister.


----------



## Happy_User (18. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich schon gewundert das der Hetzmodus schon lange nicht mehr aktiviert wahr
> @rpo35 Es kann von einem Sturtz gekommen sein meinte der Knettmeister.


 Wie??? Du stürzt???


----------



## IGGY (18. November 2004)

Soll vorkommen wenn man schnell auf den Singletrails fahren will


----------



## Happy_User (18. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Soll vorkommen wenn man schnell auf den Singletrails fahren will


 OHHHHH, das hättest Du nicht schreiben dürfen. Ich bekomme immer gesagt: Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert. 

 Ja Ja, ich weiß: Physik hat auch Ihre Grenzen. bei 200 hilft auch kein ESP ehr in einer 90° Kurve.

 Wann darfst Du den wieder fahren und unser team bei dem Kampf um die WP Krone unterstützen?

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## IGGY (18. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> OHHHHH, das hättest Du nicht schreiben dürfen. Ich bekomme immer gesagt: Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert.
> 
> Ja Ja, ich weiß: Physik hat auch Ihre Grenzen. bei 200 hilft auch kein ESP ehr in einer 90° Kurve.
> 
> ...


Ich darf ja fahren. Halt nur leichte Touren. Ich habe von Kai die Rolle hier auf der ich ein wenig trainiere!


----------



## rpo35 (18. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Lecker lecker. Ralph fährt ja



Nabend,

mit etwas Glück fährt meine Frau...


----------



## redrace (18. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Soll vorkommen wenn man schnell auf den Singletrails fahren will




Anfänger!!


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2004)

Na wer hat heute Geburtstag?

 ...

 NA WER ???

 ...

 Richtig !

 Jörg alias Spitfire4 wird heute 29 (Achtung! Tippfehler  ) Jahre jung!

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles gute ...und noch mehr Fahrräder


----------



## reigi (19. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg alias Spitfire4 wird heute 29 (Achtung! Tippfehler  ) Jahre jung!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles gute ...und noch mehr Fahrräder



Auch von mir alles Gute, du junger Spund.   Bleib so wie du bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2004)

29...  

Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Jörg !!
   
Bleib schön gesund, damit wir alle noch viel Spaß bei Ausfahrten mit Dir haben können   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jörg. Auf weitere 60 Jahre   Huch Tippfehler  Feier schön und lass dich reichlich beschenken


----------



## "TWIGGY" (19. November 2004)

Alles gute Jörg

Auf das die nächsten"29" genau so bzw besser werden


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. November 2004)

Daaaaanke, daaaaanke    

keine Sorge ich werde nicht älter sondern jünger   und werde nächstes Jahr voll angreifen    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich schon gewundert das der Hetzmodus schon lange nicht mehr aktiviert wahr


Hmm,

Renés Aussage mit den zu strammen Klickies werte ich nicht als "Hetzmodus".
Achtung, nur für die, die sich so etwas wirklich ansehen wollen hier mal 3 Pics von zu strammen Klickies 
Es ist ein Drehbruch des Schien- und Wadenbeins meines Kumpels Ralf, passiert dies Frühjahr in Landgraaf. Also, schön die Klickis richtig einstellen    

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm,
> 
> Renés Aussage mit den zu strammen Klickies werte ich nicht als "Hetzmodus".
> Achtung, nur für die, die sich so etwas wirklich ansehen wollen hier mal 3 Pics von zu strammen Klickies
> ...


HI
Eggbeater kann man nicht einstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. November 2004)

So. Ich habe den Erlkönig mal geknippst. Schaut Euch mal an wie Twiggy meinen alten schönen Rahmen verschandelt hat   
















Ich denke da können wir uns demnächst warm anziehen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke da können wir uns demnächst warm anziehen


Warum demnächst    Sind doch jetzt schon nur noch 2 Grad   
@twiggy, tolles Rad und endlich mal möglichst wenig Shimano verbaut   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (19. November 2004)

HUHU

@spitfire

Happy Birthaday auch von mir!! Dein Bier trinken wir morgen auf dich!!


----------



## redrace (19. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> So. Ich habe den Erlkönig mal geknippst. Schaut Euch mal an wie Twiggy meinen alten schönen Rahmen verschandelt hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Täuscht das oder hat die Gabel 150 mm Federweg??


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. November 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Bier trinken wir morgen auf dich!!


Joo alles klar,
dann mal    und viel Spaß 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## JJ-Bikes (19. November 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Täuscht das oder hat die Gabel 150 mm Federweg??


80-100-115mm
Mfg JJ-Bikes


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> So. Ich habe den Erlkönig mal geknippst. Schaut Euch mal an wie Twiggy meinen alten schönen Rahmen verschandelt hat


 Nein! Ich will nicht wieder hetzen

 ...

 Nein !!

 ...

 NEIN !!!

 ...

 Aber du hast da 'nen netten Chopper gebaut 





 Born to be wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bitte nicht böse sein, liebe Ingos


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2004)

Das sieht doch nur so aus, weil die Gabel auf den vollen Federweg eingestellt ist denke ich! Ich finde es schön


----------



## redrace (19. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nein! Ich will nicht wieder hetzen
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



HUHU

Du hast die richtigen Worte gefunden!!!!!


----------



## Cheng (19. November 2004)

@spitfire: Natürlich auch von den Bikern der Omerbach-Truppe aus Eschweiler alles Gute, vielleicht macht man ja mal eine Tour zusammen um sich kennenzulernen!     

@twiggy: Sehr schönes Rad, eigentlich viel zu schade, als Winterrad, um es direkt in den ersten km im Schlamm zu versauen. Ich würde es auf meine Rolle setzen.  

PS. Hör nicht auf das was die anderen sagen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. November 2004)

Selbstredend natürlich auch von mir einen herzlichsten Glücksstrumpf an den Kollegen Schpidfeier


----------



## redrace (19. November 2004)

HUHU

Hier  könnt Ihr schon mal üben wie Ihr morgen nach hause kommt!!!


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2004)

Is ja total cool; 52m aber jetzt geh ich erstmal mampfen...


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2004)

Menno! Nur 23m 

 Aber Ralph hat ja mehr Erfahrung


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2004)

Wie macht man denn den Screenshot?


----------



## "TWIGGY" (19. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nein! Ich will nicht wieder hetzen
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hi

Ich finde es schön (wäre auch schlecht wenn nicht  )
Aber XC ich verweise dich und die anderen "Hetzer" auf deine Signatur  

Cu as

@ Redrace ich bin halt die GS4 gewohnt da kann ich doch nicht auf so ein Spielzeug umsteigen wie IHR Leichtgewichte das fahrt  .Dann hätte ich auch locker die 10 Kg Marke unterschritten.
@ Iggy danke für die Bilder dann hab ich mir das knippsen gespart


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wie macht man denn den Screenshot?


 rechts neben der Taste F11 ist die Taste "Druck"
 Diese einmal klicken!
 Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (bei mir Corel photo Paint) öffnen, aus Zwischenablage einfügen, Grafik als jpg speichern oder exportieren.

 @beleidigter Twiggy: Bei ungünstiger Witterung verdrehe ich den Satz und es steht dort: _"Schreibt mehr Scheiß, fahrt weniger Rad!"_


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Menno! Nur 23m
> 
> Aber Ralph hat ja mehr Erfahrung



 Wat sollt dat denn heissen ?   

@Ingo: Brauchst du nen Kurs für Anfänger ?


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2004)

Moin Gemeinde,

also das sieht im Moment nach einer wunderschönen Runde durchs Hohe Venn aus ! Bin um 11 am Bahnhof !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (20. November 2004)

....jo! ich bin dabei!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2004)

Da hat nach dem Dauerregen der letzten 3 Tage niemand mit gerechnet; bei herrlichem Wetter ging es durch den ersten Schnee diesen Winters !! Zu dritt (Max, Boris und ich) starteten wir um 11 Uhr in Roetgen am Museumsbahnhof und so ging es vorbei am Schützenheim (Petergensfeld) direkt in den Wald.










Max, der von Breinig aus gestartet ist, dürfte heute ca. 80km abgespult haben. Je höher wir kamen (Ternell, Stelinghütte), um so mehr Schnee lag auf den Wegen und es rollte richtig gut. Ein paar Schnappschüsse von dieser schönen Tour findet ihr hier...


----------



## IGGY (20. November 2004)

HI
Ich wollte mich Heute mit Kai auch auf eine kleine Runde im Schnee begeben, doch leider schlug bei mir der Defektteufel zu. An meinem Eggbeater Pedal ist das Lager von der hohen Trittfrequenz geschmolzen    und hat somit meinen Antrieb zunichte gemacht. 




Kai hat sich dann alleine weiter auf den Weg gemacht. Trotz alledem habe ich drei Fotos gemacht auf meiner 9km langen Tour   .


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Trotz alledem habe ich drei Fotos gemacht auf meiner 9km langen Tour   .



Und wo sind die ?...  
Übrings kenne ich jemanden, der mit exakt dem gleichen Defekt die Tour nicht abgebrochen hat und noch ca. 40km mit uns gefahren ist. Das Ganze dann auch noch in schwerstem Gelände (Belgenbachtal & Tiefenbachtal im Winter)...
Was ich damit sagen will ist klar oder ?...  

Wir sehen uns gleich


----------



## IGGY (20. November 2004)

Die Fotos sind in meiner Galerie. Schon klar du Hetzer   
Naja dafür :kotz: ich Dir Heute ins Auto


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fotos sind in meiner Galerie. Schon klar du Hetzer
> Naja dafür :kotz: ich Dir Heute ins Auto



Dann schau dass Du bis Düren fertig bist; bis da sitzen wir in Holger's Auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (20. November 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
man war das heute genial! schön weit, berge und schnee...was will man mehr?!
@Ralph: danke für die führung. ich muss wohl öfters hoch kommen...
@Iggy: ich hab gehört, dass einbeiniges biken super für einen runden tritt sein soll    mach dir nichts draus, shit happens   
(mein pedal ist jetzt auch einseitig defekt!).
Knax


----------



## IGGY (20. November 2004)

Es ärgert mich ja auch nur, da mir der Defekt die Tour vermaselt hat.War so schönes Wetter Heute! Das Pedal ist egal. Neue Lager rein am Montag und gut ist.


----------



## charly245 (20. November 2004)

hallo,
berichte mal kurz von meiner tour nachdem iggy mich verlassen mußte.

@iggy: kommt davon wenn man mit 800 watt in den beinen mit leichtbau durch die gegend fährt   

ich bin dann noch über einen umweg hoch zum jägerhaus...runter zur kalltalsperre,einmal herrum, hoch zum jägerhaus und dann übers gatter zur wbts. dann gings nach vicht und von dort über den "friedhofstrail" hoch nach breinig.
war ne nette runde bei schönem wetter! 
ich habe dann unterwegs noch xc-racer getroffen. er war mit den jungs vom omerbach unterwegs. (scheint ja auch ne nette truppe zu sein)
bis dahin


----------



## Dirk S. (21. November 2004)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
bevor ich das schöne Wetter nutze, noch schnell was WICHTIGES
schreiben!

http://www.funnyfrisch.de/

So ab an die frische Luft!

Viel Spaß mit dem Link.........


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2004)

Jaja der Rene
Redet die ganze Zeit davon das er für die kommende Saison noch auf 66 Kilo abspecken muß und frsit dem Mike die ganzen Chips weg. Ganz zu schweigen von den vielen Flaschen Cola    
@Wesselinger War ein netter Abend bei Euch! Danke nochmal für die Einladung


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2004)

Mahlzeit,

dem kann ich nur beipflichten; war ein richtig netter Abend !!

Offtopic...
@Edith: Im Anhang noch 2 Bildchen von dem Becken mit den 2 Ungeheuern. Die können richtig plantschen in ca. 25-30cm tiefem Wasser...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2004)

Übrigens hat schon wieder "einer von uns" Geburtstag !! Ist ja richtig stressig hier...  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Marco       und Alles Gute für die Zukunft !!

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Wann lasst ihr euch nochmal bei einer Tour blicken ?


----------



## Tweety66 (21. November 2004)

@ Marco: auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.Mögen alle Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.

@ Ralph: tja, früher hatte ich auch ein Glasbecken, aber für den Keller wurde keins mehr genehmigt. Und ehrlich gesagt, meins kann man im Sommer bedeutend besser aus dem Weg schaffen. Das mit dem Tiefgang könnte ich natürlich auch hinkriegen, aber meine Große ist ziemlich kletterfreudig und türmt ganz gerne. Da kann ich den Landteil nicht noch höher machen. Außerdem soll der Teich im Sommer für die Fitness reichen.

@ alle Besucher von gestern: schön, dass es Euch gefallen hat. Ich fand es auch super.     Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn dafür heute ein Putzmarathon anliegt. Aber was tut man nicht alles für seinen Angegrauten (äh Tippfehler, Angetrauten natürlich)   . Apropo Marathon, kann ich den auch im Winterpokal eintragen


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber was tut man nicht alles für seinen Angegrauten (äh Tippfehler, Angetrauten natürlich)   ...



Muahhh...der war nicht schlecht. Kaum 40 geworden und schon muß man sich solche Frechheiten gefallen lassen...keine Panik Meik; mir geht's da nicht die Bohne besser...


----------



## redrace (21. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Muahhh...der war nicht schlecht. Kaum 40 geworden und schon muß man sich solche Frechheiten gefallen lassen...keine Panik Meik; mir geht's da nicht die Bohne besser...



HUHU,

da kann ich mit leben!! Dafür töne ich mir nicht die Haare!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.funnyfrisch.de/


 Dirk du Dreck**** 
 Ihr habt vergessen, das ich Ediths Kaktus umgeworfen habe 

 Dafür habe ich heute eine Fettstoffwechseltour gemacht. Mit dem RR 93km durch's platte Land.



 

 

 



 @Marco w.: Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Dirk S. (21. November 2004)

Da ist man mal 2 Stunden nicht im Forum,
da geht die Hetzerei schon wieder weiter...   

Da wo nichts mehr ist, kann auch nichts mehr grau werden! 

 

Habe die leckeren Sachen von Gestern zum teil wieder abgeradelt.
War echt nett gestern Abend!


----------



## Dirk S. (21. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dirk du Dreck****
> Ihr habt vergessen, das ich Ediths Kaktus umgeworfen habe
> 
> Dafür habe ich heute eine Fettstoffwechseltour gemacht. Mit dem RR 93km durch's platte Land.
> ...



Jetzt habe ich gedacht, das ich mit Bildern mal 1 bin. 
Da kommt der mir 1 min zuvor....

Schöne Mütze haste an! 
 

Bei mit waren es 2 Stunden und 48,17 km. 
So bleiben wir hoffentlich unter den ersten 10!


----------



## Happy_User (21. November 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 @Marco: Alles gute zum Geburtstag und auch von mir die Frage, wann rollt Ihr mal wieder etwas mit uns?? Oder hast Du die Bikes am Gardasee verkauft? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @die Wesselinger:
 War eine feine Feier bei Euch. Mit so einer Lampe, da wir das Wintergrillen zu einer lauen Sommernacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Neue Perspektiven für eine Neujahrstour.  Und mit den Resten der Nacht, wird das  Fleisch flambiert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ja, es war kalt heute. 

 @all:
 Bei solchen Aussichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und -3°, musste ich mich ja als Schönwetterfahrer auch noch auf die Socken machen. 
Tour 
 Neben lecker Schnee, gab es auch herrliche Eisplatten, die einen zu Balanceakten zwangen. <!- Hetzmodus aus-!> Weiß gar nicht, warum ich da noch ein Crossbike brauche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <!- Hetzmodus aus-!>

 Jetzt bin ich erst einmal damit beschäftigt, mich bei lecker Tee mit Ingwer wieder zu erwärmen.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (21. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ist mir heute so unterwegs eingefallen. Hat schon einmal jemand von Euch probiert, 98%igen Alkohol in die Schaltzüge zu füllen, um zu verhindern, dass diese einfrieren?
 @Dirk: Neiiiinnn, in die Schaltzüge. Nicht trinken. Dann kannst Du nicht mehr schalten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Problem ist ja, dass das Wasser zwischen Hülle und Zug gefriert und Alk hat ja einen niedrigeren Gefrierpunkt als Wasser.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon einmal jemand von Euch probiert, 98%igen Alkohol in die Schaltzüge zu füllen, um zu verhindern, dass diese einfrieren?


 Ich schätze mal, das der Alkohol sehr schnell verdunstet. Jedenfalls macht der das, wenn man ihn nicht schnell genug weg trinkt 

 Meine Tipp: Rad niemals bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt putzen, damit eben kein Wasser irgendwo reinläuft und bei der Fahrt einfriert. Für den Notfall habe ich idR immer ein Fläschchen Türschlossenteiser dabei.


----------



## Knax (22. November 2004)

...das hat man davon, wenn man laufen statt biken geht!
verdammte probleme mit dem ischiasnerv   
@Iggy: vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal beim Physiotherapeuten...
erfolgreiche Woche,
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das hat man davon, wenn man laufen statt biken geht!
> verdammte probleme mit dem ischiasnerv
> @Iggy: vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal beim Physiotherapeuten...
> erfolgreiche Woche,
> Knax



Was macht ihr Jungspunde wenn ihr mal so alt seid wie *Meikzuwinkmodusein* wir *Meikzuwinkmodusaus*


----------



## Happy_User (22. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr Jungspunde wenn ihr mal so alt seid wie *Meikzuwinkmodusein* wir *Meikzuwinkmodusaus*


 Das möchte ich auch mal gerne wissen. 
 Zu kalt, zu nass, zu sonnig. 

 Kann das vielleicht die falsche Saisonplanung sein? Mangelndes Stretching? 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (22. November 2004)

HUHU

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder aus Tibet und Umgebung auf meine HP  gestellt. Viel Spaß!


----------



## XCRacer (22. November 2004)

Wir haben ja am Samstagabend mal grob darüber gesprochen:
   Wir wollten am kommenden Samstag eine kleine Tour machen und als Zielpunkt einen Weihnachtsmarkt anfahren.

 Es ist jedenfalls nicht einfach, über's Internet sämtliche Weihnachtsmarkte in der Umgebung zu finden. Einen, der geographisch in Frage käme, ist der in Mulartshütte. Ist bestimmt nicht der Riesenweihnachtsmarkt aber einen Glühweinstand haben die bestimmt.
   Hauptsache keine Dönerbuden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die Anfahrt, bzw was in diesem Fall wichtiger ist, die Heimfahrt wäre für die meisten relativ kurz. Außer für die Ortsgruppe "Jülicher/Dürener Land" (Holger, Frank, René). Aber die sind ja Langstreckenerfahren 

 Wir sollten nicht zu früh an der WBTS treffen (13Uhr ?), da der Markt schätzungsweise erst ab Mittag oder so auf hat. Soll ja keine Monsterrunde werden. Ein paar Trails bis Mulartshütte.
   Zwei-drei-vier... Glühweinchen und dann die lustige Heimfahrt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   Sollte jemand einen Markt finden, der idealer wäre, bitte melden.

   Termin mache ich, wenn alles etwas konkreter wird.


----------



## IGGY (22. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das hat man davon, wenn man laufen statt biken geht!
> verdammte probleme mit dem ischiasnerv
> @Iggy: vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal beim Physiotherapeuten...
> erfolgreiche Woche,
> Knax


Ups. Na dann mal gute Besserung. Ich werde Morgen neue Termine beim Sieven machen. Habe jetzt schon von einigen gehört das der gut sein soll. Und wenn das Comnet Senges Teams da hin geht, kann er ja nicht schlecht sein!


----------



## IGGY (22. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben ja am Samstagabend mal grob darüber gesprochen:
> Wir wollten am kommenden Samstag eine kleine Tour machen und als Zielpunkt einen Weihnachtsmarkt anfahren.
> 
> Es ist jedenfalls nicht einfach, über's Internet sämtliche Weihnachtsmarkte in der Umgebung zu finden. Einen, der geographisch in Frage käme, ist der in Mulartshütte. Ist bestimmt nicht der Riesenweihnachtsmarkt aber einen Glühweinstand haben die bestimmt.
> ...



Bin dabei


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...am kommenden Samstag eine kleine Tour machen und als Zielpunkt einen Weihnachtsmarkt anfahren....Mulartshütte...



Nabend zusammen,

Ich überlegs mir noch und mach das ein bischen vom Wetter abhängig.
Wollte bei "annehmbarem" Wetter nämlich evtl. mit den Tomburgern im Siebengebirge fahren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. November 2004)

Nun ja wenn richtig geiles Wetter ist fahre ich auch lieber eine längere Tour, da ich Sonntags nicht kann (Tivoli  ) 
Sollen wir das mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt nicht was später machen? @Twiggys Rad muß ja auch noch entjungvert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. November 2004)

Kein Problem. Kann ja jeder mal Augen offen halten, wann wo die W-märkte sind. Eventuell dann nächstes WE.


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2004)

Nabend,

starte mit Boris am Samstag um 9:30 Uhr in Roetgen...falls hier ein wenig Interesse besteht, trag ich 'nen Termin ein. Jaja...ich weiß dass das früh ist, geht aber nicht anders...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (25. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> starte mit Boris am Samstag um 9:30 Uhr in Roetgen...falls hier ein wenig Interesse besteht, trag ich 'nen Termin ein. Jaja...ich weiß dass das früh ist, geht aber nicht anders...
> 
> ...


Langsame Tour? Geht der Start auch um 10 Uhr? Wie weit? Vieleicht schliesse ich mich ja mit Kai an!


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Langsame Tour? Geht der Start auch um 10 Uhr? Wie weit? Vieleicht schliesse ich mich ja mit Kai an!



Eine langsame Tour kann ich Dir/Euch bei meiner Form garantieren aber an 9:30 ist nix zu rütteln...stell Dich nicht so mädchenhaft an und geb Dir 'nen Ruck


----------



## master_of_fuji (26. November 2004)

Wann seit ihr im Dezember wieder unterwegs  ?  

Schönen Gruß

master_of_fuji


----------



## IGGY (26. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine langsame Tour kann ich Dir/Euch bei meiner Form garantieren aber an 9:30 ist nix zu rütteln...stell Dich nicht so mädchenhaft an und geb Dir 'nen Ruck


Ich gucke mal was Kai sagt und gebe Dir dann bescheid!


----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2004)

Moin,

Samstag 9:30 Uhr ab Roetgen; hier eintragen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (26. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 wie sehen den die Tendenzen für Sonntag aus?
 Würde da wohl wieder vor der Haustür starten . Könnte dann so Richtung Breining rollen und einmal dies Münsterwäldchen von René abgrasen.

 Morgen ist Lauftag für die Entspannung. 

 grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (26. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Münsterwäldchen


 Münsterwäldchen oder Münsterländchen ?
 Ich kann dir eine Route basteln und als pth schicken. Vielleicht fahre ich auch selber mit. Kann ich aber erst Samstag abend sagen.

 Grüüüße


----------



## Happy_User (26. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Münsterwäldchen oder Münsterländchen ?
> Ich kann dir eine Route basteln und als pth schicken. Vielleicht fahre ich auch selber mit. Kann ich aber erst Samstag abend sagen.
> 
> Grüüüße


 Hi René,

 das ländchen meinte ich. Wenn Du mir eine Datei basteln könntest, wäre super. Ich wollte gegen 9:00 bei mir los rollen. Bis zur WBTS brauche ich 50 min. Genaues weiß ich auch erst am Samstag, da ich mir das Wetter anschauen werde. Aktuell wird für morgen kein Regen angezeigt, dafür jetzt Sonntag den ganzen Tag. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (26. November 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
nach einer woche "schülerseminar"    bin ich endlich wieder da. ich kann samstag leider nicht, da ich noch arbeiten und mein bike ausm shop abholen muss (neues großes verschleißset ). was das wieder kostet ...   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (26. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> nach einer woche "schülerseminar"    bin ich endlich wieder da. ich kann samstag leider nicht, da ich noch arbeiten und mein bike ausm shop abholen muss (neues großes verschleißset ). was das wieder kostet ...
> Knax


Juhu 
Wie gehts deinem Rücken? Hast du jetzt echt alles neu geholt? Ich denke nur die Kette bei den Witterungsverhältnissen hätte es doch auch getan oder? Fahren wir nächste Woche mal zusammen? Habe Nachtschicht, und kann som it Nachmittags!


----------



## Happy_User (27. November 2004)

Moin,

  wie schaut es aus. Alles Schönwetterfahrer, oder würde sich morgen jemand anschliessen, durchs Münsterländchen zu rollen?

 grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2004)

Tour Heute 9:30 ab Roetgen fällt aus !!
Bescheidenes Wetter und nur 2,5 Std. Zeit...da hoffe ich lieber auf besseres Wetter für morgen !
Münsterländchen überleg ich mir mal.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (27. November 2004)

So, habe einmal einen Termin ab Hoven eingetragen. 10:00 sammel ich dann interessenten an der WBTS auf.
 Würde sagen, bis 22:00 sollte heute jeder wissen, ob er mit will oder nicht. Muss ja auch für mich planbar bleiben. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> So, habe einmal einen Termin ab Hoven eingetragen. 10:00 sammel ich dann interessenten an der WBTS auf.
> Würde sagen, bis 22:00 sollte heute jeder wissen, ob er mit will oder nicht. Muss ja auch für mich planbar bleiben.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Holger,

wieviel km sind das ca. von WBTS-WBTS ?


----------



## Knax (27. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu
> Wie gehts deinem Rücken? Hast du jetzt echt alles neu geholt? Ich denke nur die Kette bei den Witterungsverhältnissen hätte es doch auch getan oder?


...leider hat es sich nur mit einer neuen kette nicht getan   
neue kurbel (kettenblätter austauschen lohnt sich eh net), neue kassette, neue kette, neue züge... etc. pp. alles in allem 200$ war aber echt alles verschlissen!

hätte schon lust morgen endlich noch mal biken zu gehen!
Knax
P.S.: meinem rücken muss es einfach gut gehen


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2004)

Nabend,

muß heute noch ein bischen feiern gehen; damit ist mir 10:00 Uhr ab WBTS definitiv zu früh...  
Ich werde gegen Mittag in Roetgen starten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (27. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...leider hat es sich nur mit einer neuen kette nicht getan
> neue kurbel (kettenblätter austauschen lohnt sich eh net), neue kassette, neue kette, neue züge... etc. pp. alles in allem 200$ war aber echt alles verschlissen!
> 
> hätte schon lust morgen endlich noch mal biken zu gehen!
> ...


 Grüße Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (27. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Holger,
> 
> wieviel km sind das ca. von WBTS-WBTS ?


 Steht im Termin. 

 Grüße und feier schön.


----------



## Knax (27. November 2004)

...das soll sagen, dass, wenn mein kumpel mir gleich absagt, ich zur WBTS komme und wir zusammen biken können.
ich sage auf alle fälle bescheid!
Knax


----------



## Happy_User (28. November 2004)

Moin,

 mangels Masse sage ich den Termin einmal ab.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Knax (28. November 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Sorry, aber ich fühlte mich heute morgen echt platt. Hab mich dann alleine 
den PaterNoster hochgequält, runter ins Kalltal, dann Vossenack, WBTS, Vicht...
man kennt ja die runde! Ein schnitt von 18,6 km/h    
es kann nur besser werden!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (28. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> Sorry, aber ich fühlte mich heute morgen echt platt. Hab mich dann alleine
> den PaterNoster hochgequält, runter ins Kalltal, dann Vossenack, WBTS, Vicht...
> man kennt ja die runde! Ein schnitt von 18,6 km/h
> ...


LOL   
Mach mal lieber langsamer. Es ist Winter!


----------



## XCRacer (29. November 2004)

Pahh! Ich mach' mir gleich in's Hemd!

 Da gucke ich in rpo's Profil, wann er denn Geburtstag hat und sehe wie alt er wird!

 Ralph! Hast dich echt gut gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (29. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Pahh! Ich mach' mir gleich in's Hemd!
> 
> Da gucke ich in rpo's Profil, wann er denn Geburtstag hat und sehe wie alt er wird!
> 
> Ralph! Hast dich echt gut gehalten


 Moin,

 da sieht man mal wieder, was durch genmanipuliertes Food alles möglich ist. )

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (29. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Pahh! Ich mach' mir gleich in's Hemd!
> 
> Da gucke ich in rpo's Profil, wann er denn Geburtstag hat und sehe wie alt er wird!
> 
> Ralph! Hast dich echt gut gehalten


Ach du kriegst die Tür nicht zu


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Pahh! Ich mach' mir gleich in's Hemd!
> 
> Da gucke ich in rpo's Profil, wann er denn Geburtstag hat und sehe wie alt er wird!
> 
> Ralph! Hast dich echt gut gehalten



Tach zusammen,

ist ein Gag für Insider...kürzlich meinte jemand hier im Forum, die "35" in meinem Profil könnte mein Geburtsjahr sein; gesagt, getan...


----------



## mikkael (29. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen, ist ein Gag für Insider...kürzlich meinte jemand hier im Forum, die "35" in meinem Profil könnte mein Geburtsjahr sein; gesagt, getan...


 Für Dein Alter, bist Du aber ganz *flott unterwegs*, Ralph!  

Es riecht schwer nach Konkurrenz für den bösen Onkel?  

VG Mikkael


----------



## redrace (29. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> die "35" in meinem Profil könnte mein Geburtsjahr sein; gesagt, getan...



HUHU

1835 oder 1935??


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> 1835 oder 1935??



20 ! Ich bin quasi noch auf dem Weg...


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Für Dein Alter, bist Du aber ganz *flott unterwegs*, Ralph!
> 
> Es riecht schwer nach Konkurrenz für den bösen Onkel?
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ach...da hab ich doch fast was übersehen..."böser Onkel"...  
Wenn Du damit den meinst, den ich meine; böser als ich ist der sicher nicht, er hat mich sogar schon als "böse" bezeichnet...


----------



## master_of_fuji (30. November 2004)

Hi,

seit ihr an diesem WE unterwegs ?

Schönen Gruß

Thorsten Weiß


----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2004)

Hallo Leute

 Ich schlage vor Sonntag die erste ultimative BOT-Tour vor (Best of Trails) 

 Das wäre dann ab der WBTS zum Wagemanntrail, Vichtbachtal, Nordwanderweg, Schlehbachgraben, Hasselbachgraben, Krebsbachtrail und einen Singletrail durch den Zweifaller Wald, den ich letzten Sonntag entdeckt habe. Nicht viele Kilometer aber technisch auf höchstem Niveau. Ich kann nicht vor 11Uhr, da ich Samstag auf einer Party bin.

 Es wären schätzungsweise 70km und jede Menge Höhenmeter!
 Es erwarten uns knieverdrehende feuchte Wurzeln, schienbeinbrechendes Geröll und Hüftgelenkknackende Schieferplatten 

 Also nichts für unerfahrene Biker ohne entsprechender Erfahrung!
 Es werden keine Gefangenen gemacht und Verletzte werden zurück gelassen


----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2004)

Hier der Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=47

 Samstag können wir gerne eine ruhige Tour machen. Ich schließe mich auch gerne einer anderen Gruppe (zB. Omerbach oder dem WBTS-Außenposten Breinig) an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (30. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Termin:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=47
> 
> Samstag können wir gerne eine ruhige Tour machen. Ich schließe mich auch gerne einer anderen Gruppe (zB. Omerbach oder dem WBTS-Außenposten Breinig) an.


 Klingt interessant. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird. 70 km ab WBTS?
 Ist doch ein korrekter Ansatz. 

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Frank S. (30. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich schlage vor Sonntag die erste ultimative BOT-Tour vor (Best of Trails)
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe mich mal angemeldet aber unter Vorbehalt. 
Nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt komme ich auch mit.


----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich schlage vor Sonntag die erste ultimative BOT-Tour vor (Best of Trails)
> 
> ...



Na das riecht ja nach jede Menge Spaß am Sonntag !
Am Samstag setze ich aus; stehe nicht so auf "Alk-Verdunstungtouren"


----------



## Ploughman (30. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also nichts für unerfahrene Biker ohne entsprechender Erfahrung!


[Klugschei$$modus an]Gibt es denn auch unerfahrene Biker mit entsprechender Erfahrung  [Klugschei$$modus aus]


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden keine Gefangenen gemacht und Verletzte werden zurück gelassen


Hart, aber gerecht.


----------



## on any sunday (30. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> [Klugschei$$modus an]Gibt es denn auch unerfahrene Biker mit entsprechender Erfahrung  [Klugschei$$modus aus]
> 
> Hart, aber gerecht.



Klar, die heißen Ploughman!  Der hat auf der BOT Strecke schon schmerzhafte Erfahrungen gemacht.  

Salve

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> [Klugschei$$modus an]Gibt es denn auch unerfahrene Biker mit entsprechender Erfahrung  [Klugschei$$modus aus]
> 
> Hart, aber gerecht.



Ja, die haben erfahren, dass sie liegen gelassen wurden...


----------



## IGGY (30. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich schlage vor Sonntag die erste ultimative BOT-Tour vor (Best of Trails)
> 
> ...



Na super! Ich kann leider am Sonntag nicht. Geht nicht Samstag?


----------



## redrace (30. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich schlage vor Sonntag die erste ultimative BOT-Tour vor (Best of Trails)
> 
> ...




HUHU

ICh habe mich mal eingetragen. Ich melde mich aber noch bei XC ob ich komme ich muss erst mal sehen was mein Knie so macht!!


----------



## Knax (30. November 2004)

...na wenn das mal nicht das ultimative technik-training wird   
ich bin dabei!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Na super! Ich kann leider am Sonntag nicht. Geht nicht Samstag?



    ...ich glaube, Du spinnst...am Samstag liege ich im Koma...


----------



## IGGY (30. November 2004)

Na dann  wünsche ich Euch  viel Spaß


----------



## PacMan (30. November 2004)

Hmmm... die BOT-Tour klingt ja wirklich interessant! Meint ihr, ich hätte ne Chance? Na am besten probier ich's einfach aus. Ich brauch mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen, dass ich euch im Notfall aufhalte - werde ja dann einfach liegengelassen!   
Aber erstmal schauen, was Wetter macht! Und nach meinem Rad muss ich vorher auch noch mal schauen. Bei der letzten Tour hat meine Bremswirkung irgendwie rapide nachgelassen... Könnte das ein Zeichen dafür sein, dass der Bremszug bald schlapp macht?  Ich hab ja keine Ahnung von Technik!


----------



## Happy_User (30. November 2004)

Hallo,

 so, ich habe mich einmal für die Tour eingetragen. Die startet zwar erst um 11:00, aber ich werde Zeit schon totgeschlagen bekommen. Babe da ja ein paar hübsche Schlammwege auf dem Weg zur WBTS um mich warmzufahren.
 Danach dann Schlickrutschen auf ein paar netten Wurzel. Da ist doch der Sonntag gerettet.  

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2004)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mit dem Auto komme oder per Bike anrolle...so toll ist meine Form momentan nicht...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ..aber ich werde Zeit schon totgeschlagen bekommen. Babe da ja ein paar hübsche Schlammwege ... auf ein paar netten Wurzel.



Also wenn ich Dich nicht kennen würde, würde ich jetzt sagen, Du hättest zuviel
   

Geil    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mit dem Auto komme oder per Bike anrolle...so toll ist meine Form momentan nicht...


 Wir können dich ja unterwegs (zb. Filterwerk oder in Zweifall) einfangen und später irgendwo wieder freilassen.



			
				PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen, dass ich euch im Notfall aufhalte - werde ja dann einfach liegengelassen!


 ...und im Frühjahr, wenn's wieder taut, graben wir dich aus! 
 Du packst das schon!

 Knax braucht sich auch keine Sorgen zu machen! ...Ploughman schon...  
 Es gibt auch erfahrene Einsteiger, die Erfahren sind weil sie die Erfahrung machen, das sie unerfahren sind ...



			
				redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...erst mal sehen was mein Knie so macht!!


 Mimose ! Ich nehm für dich 'ne Knochensäge mit 

 @Iggy: Können ja Samstag 'ne kleine Runde fahren. Eventuell mit Cheng und Nieres. 14Uhr ist mir aber en bissle spääät ....


----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können dich ja unterwegs (zb. Filterwerk oder in Zweifall) einfangen und später irgendwo wieder freilassen...



hmm, dann verpasse ich aber die feinsten Sachen...mal sehen...


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2004)

Sooo! Es ist 0:08Uhr und unser Ralph hat Geburtstag!

   Er wird stolze 69 Jahre jung 

*Na denn mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag*


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo! Es ist 0:08Uhr und unser Ralph hat Geburtstag!
> 
> Er wird stolze 69 Jahre jung
> 
> *Na denn mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag*



Danke Danke...aber bevor ich meinen immer wichtiger werdenden Schönheits/Erholungsschlaf antrete...

Der Volker (Enrgy) hat auch heute Geburtstag...    
Ist zwar etwas jünger als ich...aber immerhin...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Volker (Enrgy) hat auch heute Geburtstag...


 Ach Ralph! Wenn wir dich nicht hätten 

Auch von mir alles Gute für den Herrn Enrgy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Das ist der, mit dem helblauen Kanonenteil und der Lefty


----------



## IGGY (1. Dezember 2004)

Glückwunsch auch von mir du altes Haus  . Das all deine Wünsche   in Erfüllung gehen!


----------



## IGGY (1. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Iggy: Können ja Samstag 'ne kleine Runde fahren. Eventuell mit Cheng und Nieres. 14Uhr ist mir aber en bissle spääät ....


Können wir gerne machen wenn die uns zeitlich entgegen kommen!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (1. Dezember 2004)

Alles gute Ralph 

auf die nächsten xx Jahre


----------



## Tweety66 (1. Dezember 2004)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag Ralph. Wenn Du dich die nächsten 69 Jahre weiter so gut hälst, kommst Du nach Deinem Ableben als Kuriosum in die Körperweltenausstellung    

Auch an Enrgy: herzlichen Glückwunsch

Tweety66


----------



## Knax (1. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir gerne machen wenn die uns zeitlich entgegen kommen!


...also wenn die tour nicht mehr als 50km hat, komme ich gerne mit. der physiotherapeut meinte nämlich, dass biken sehr gut sei für meine verkümmerten muskeln  

@Ralph: alles gute zum Geburtstag. jung und unbeholfen frage ich dich einfach nach deinem "richtigen" alter!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (1. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Knax braucht sich auch keine Sorgen zu machen! ...Ploughman schon...
> Es gibt auch erfahrene Einsteiger, die Erfahren sind weil sie die Erfahrung machen, das sie unerfahren sind ...


schönes wortspiel (ist was wahres dran ^^)
Knax


----------



## Happy_User (1. Dezember 2004)

Moin zusammen,

 Herrzlichen Glückwunsch an Euch zwei. Der eine schon in Rente, und der Andere auf dem Weg dahin. Dann geniesst einmal den Tag.

  Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (1. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...also wenn die tour nicht mehr als 50km hat, komme ich gerne mit. der physiotherapeut meinte nämlich, dass biken sehr gut sei für meine verkümmerten muskeln


 Moin Knax,

 ich meine, die Tour soll 70 km haben. Ob jetzt 50 oder 70 km der Tod für Deine  Muskeln sind, kann so pauschal wohl kaum gesagt werden. Der Therapeut hat bestimmt auch mehr an WABS gedacht, als an Wurzeltrails.



> Shimano XT Kurbel 2004 26-36-48, 2000km gebraucht für 50 Euro (+ Porto) zu verkaufen, inkl. XT Kassette ebenfalls 2000km


 Ich versuche ja immer meinen Senf für mich zu behalten, aber... 
 Wer soll sich eine ausgelutschte 2004er Garnitur kaufen um seine neue Kette zu ruinieren???
 Häng da einfach eine Postkarte in einen Baumarkt. Da sind die 50,-  Tankstellenbiker zu finden.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich versuche ja immer meinen Senf für mich zu behalten, aber...



Das meinst Du nicht ernst Holger oder ?  ...Bitte versuche es erst garnicht; wir würden etwas vermissen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2004)

Man sollte vielleicht einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

Thema: Geburtstagswünsche für Ralph    


Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag - auf die nächsten 69


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte vielleicht einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
> 
> Thema: Geburtstagswünsche für Ralph   ...



 ...gleiches Recht für alle...  
Danke für die Wünsche Uwe !

@Max: Hoppla; jetzt hat mich der Volker plötzlich überholt...


----------



## Knax (1. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wer soll sich eine ausgelutschte 2004er Garnitur kaufen um seine neue Kette zu ruinieren???
> Häng da einfach eine Postkarte in einen Baumarkt. Da sind die 50,-  Tankstellenbiker zu finden.
> Grüße
> Holger


...man kann es ja mal versuchen! am wochenende stell ich die sachen beim großen E rein...irgendeiner kauft so was immer   
re: kondition: das gillt ausschließlich für das laufen! biken ist so gesehen gesundheitsfördernd. werde morgen mal in der schule das attest für die nächsten wochen einreichen    
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine, die Tour soll 70 km haben.


 Samstag = kleine Runde (max.50km)
 Sonntag = BOT

 @Iggy: Die Omerbacher können i.d.R. aber nicht früher. Ich meinte, das wir etwas früher fahren und eine lockere WAB-Runde fahren. Den Trail vom Mahnmal Zweifall bis zum alten Erzstollen würde ich dann noch einbauen. Der ist ganz nett wurzelig und glitschig... 

 Hatte eigentlich geplant jetzt zu radeln, aber... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Na dann ist eben Hausputz fällig...


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2004)

@ all 

Danke für die Glückwünsche! Ich bin ja ganz gerührt...  

@ rpo35
Hab grad festgestellt, daß Du auch heut Burzeltach hast!! Ham wir ja prima hingekriegt, hehe! Alles gute, du JUNGSPUND!!!

@ Handlampe
gibt das heut was mit deiner Tour? Bin noch etwas heiser von gestern, mein Chef ist auch noch nicht aufgekreuzt. Wehe, der macht jetzt Punkte ohne mich!
Überlege mir gerade, wie wir die Lichtmaschine vom Auto unter den Vorbau bekommen zwecks Nightride mit Dynamo...


Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] rpo35
> Hab grad festgestellt, daß Du auch heut Burzeltach hast!! Ham wir ja prima hingekriegt, hehe! Alles gute, du JUNGSPUND!!!...



@Enrgy: Hab grad festgestellt, dass Du ein richtiger Schnellmerker bist; aber aufgrund des Alters sei Dir verziehen...


----------



## Knax (1. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte eigentlich geplant jetzt zu radeln, aber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... sieht echt schlecht aus heute, dabei habe ich auch noch frei   
egal! der WP wartet auf neue einträge!
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Ralph,
auch von mir alles Gute zum    Feier schön   und laß Dich reich   Wir sehen uns   
Auch an die blaue Kanonenkugel die immer rückwärts fährt alles gut zum  und viel Spaß beim  und auch viele 

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (1. Dezember 2004)

HUHU

Ich habe total den Überblick verloren!! An alle die heute Geburtstag haben: HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!  

So ich hoffe ich habe keinen vergessen!!


----------



## Wiesel (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
am Samstag wäre ich eventuell auch mal wieder mit dabei. Allerdings war ich in letzter Zeit sportlich nicht ganz so aktiv 
Hoffe, daß ich noch halbwegs mithalten kann...

Volker


----------



## La Bruja (1. Dezember 2004)

hi
von mir auch happy birthday
grüße moni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (1. Dezember 2004)

juhu! es hat aufgehört zu regnen!!!



ab auf die trails!
Knax


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Geburtstagskinder,
auch von den "Omerbachern" im Allgemeinen und von mir im Besonderen alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

 

@xc-racer: sonntag könnte ich grundsätzlich, aber ich weiss nicht nach dem anstrengenden Tagen zuvor (hatte ich ja schon erwähnt). Werde mich spontan entscheiden. Hätte ja Sonntag bis ca. 10:00 Uhr Zeit, um den Römerstr. Garagentreff zwischen zu schalten   

Ach übrigens, ich habe es in der Hand, ob Ihr Samstag vor 14:00 Uhr starten könntet. Habe immer noch das Bike von Frisöse JJ in der Garage, könnte das Ganze noch etwas hinziehen; kapitaler Getriebeschaden oder so   , wollte es aber heute fertig machen.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> juhu! es hat aufgehört zu regnen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schnorchel nicht vergessen!


----------



## mikkael (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi Ralph,

auch von mir ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zum Geburtstag!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Dirk S. (1. Dezember 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> auch von mir alles Gute zum    Feier schön   und laß Dich reich   Wir sehen uns
> Auch an die blaue Kanonenkugel die immer rückwärts fährt alles gut zum  und viel Spaß beim  und auch viele
> 
> ...




Da will ich mich mal anschließen!
Happy Birthday auch von mir!

Lass dich reichlich beschenken und viele gute Touren 
in deinem hohen Lebsalter!


----------



## Knax (1. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Schnorchel nicht vergessen!


...naja so schlimm war es doch wohl nicht! 
die zwei breiniger, Kai und meine wenigkeit, trafen Twiggy um 13:45 uhr in mausbach. dann ab zur WBTS, thönbachweg rumschlidern, zum kawutschke-turm (oder wie der auch heißen mag) nicht ganz rauf, dafür aber den super trail runter    ab durchs kalltal, am gatter zurück ins solchbachtal.
insgesamt 66km, 19km/h schnitt  fühle mich irgendwie 


bis sonntag,
Knax


----------



## IGGY (1. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...naja so schlimm war es doch wohl nicht!
> die zwei breiniger, Kai und meine wenigkeit, trafen Twiggy um 13:45 uhr in mausbach. dann ab zur WBTS, thönbachweg rumschlidern, zum kawutschke-turm (oder wie der auch heißen mag) nicht ganz rauf, dafür aber den super trail runter    ab durchs kalltal, am gatter zurück ins solchbachtal.
> insgesamt 66km, 19km/h schnitt  fühle mich irgendwie
> 
> ...


Ach du S..... ! 19er Schnitt zum einfahren von Twiggy? Ihr seit Schleifer


----------



## Knax (1. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du S..... ! 19er Schnitt zum einfahren von Twiggy? Ihr seit Schleifer


...es sollte ja auch _nur_ eine "trailrunde" werden... naja... 
der wald und seine unendliche weiten   
Knax


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Ralph, ich weiß es wird eintönig, aber von mir natürlich auch nochmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag, auch wenn er bald vorbei ist!!!! René der erste und ich dann der letzte!!!!


Der Schwarzwald grüßt die Eifel....


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph, ich weiß es wird eintönig, aber von mir natürlich auch nochmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag, auch wenn er bald vorbei ist!!!! René der erste und ich dann der letzte!!!!
> 
> 
> Der Schwarzwald grüßt die Eifel....



Danke Dir Felix !...Wird auch nicht eintönig, sondern ich weiß es zu schätzen  
Halt die Ohren steif !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Dezember 2004)

Dann versuch ich mal am Sonntag auf der BOT Tour das Team Tomburg zu vertreten, da sich ja mein Brüderchen, das Handleuchtmittel im Schnee tumelt. 
Die Betonung liegt auf "versuchen", da ich am Vorabend Weihnachtfeier habe


----------



## rpo35 (2. Dezember 2004)

Grüss Dich, Bruder der Funzel...  ...keine Panik; wir machen auch Fotos von denen, die wir liegen lassen...  

Nee Quatsch; wirst Deinen Spaß haben !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (2. Dezember 2004)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann versuch ich mal am Sonntag auf der BOT Tour das Team Tomburg zu vertreten...


 Macht nichts! Ich werde auch Restalkohol haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Du bist willkommen!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Dezember 2004)

Daywalker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Betonung liegt auf "versuchen", da ich am Vorabend Weihnachtfeier habe





			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Macht nichts! Ich werde auch Restalkohol haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha,
na dann kann ich ja Samstag auch zuschlagen   Melde mich hiermit zum Team Alloholverdunster an   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Dirk S. (3. Dezember 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha,
> na dann kann ich ja Samstag auch zuschlagen   Melde mich hiermit zum Team Alloholverdunster an
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Das wird eine Tour des Restalkohols!   
Hoffentlich kommen wir auf den Trails in keine Aloholkontrolle......  

Na denn Prost  und   und bis Sonntag.

Au wehhhhh..... Mir tuht jetzt schon alles weh, wenn ich an Sonntag denke.

Ich fahre aber nur bei schönem Wetter!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knax (3. Dezember 2004)

... wusstet ihr, dass der tägliche verzehr von 2 bier das herzschlagrisiko um 25% senkt? wie niedrig ist die gefahr dann erst bei einem ganzen kasten   
na dann fröhliches 


Knax


----------



## redrace (3. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ... wusstet ihr, dass der tägliche verzehr von 2 bier das herzschlagrisiko um 25% senkt? wie niedrig ist die gefahr dann erst bei einem ganzen kasten
> na dann fröhliches
> 
> 
> Knax


----------



## rpo35 (3. Dezember 2004)

Meik nach 2 Bier...


----------



## Knax (3. Dezember 2004)

...wird sich ja am sonntag morgen zeigen , wer der härteste ist   
www.biertest-online.de 
@rpo35: bist du auch morgen in rott dabei?
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: bist du auch morgen in rott dabei?
> Knax



Mahlzeit,

nee Max, das schaffe ich leider nicht. Hab bis eben aufgeräumt...  
Grüss die Moni und den Hans von mir !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (4. Dezember 2004)

So, mein Rad ist fit - ich bin's auch... noch. Bin heute abend aber ebenfalls auf 'ner Party! (Für Freunde der guten Musik: Die Aachener Rock-Combo "Organic" spielt heute abend um 22:00 im Nightlife (Aachen). Sehr zu empfehlen!  ) 
Aber dann befindet sich mein Restalkohol morgen ja in bester Gesellschaft!   
Und wenn die Teilnehmer so bleiben wie eingetragen, sind wir morgen mit 13 Mann auf den Trails unterwegs! Da kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen!


----------



## XCRacer (4. Dezember 2004)

Heute haben wir (Charly245, Iggy, Twiggy und XCRacer) uns am Parkplatz Solchbachtal getroffen. Wir haben zuerst im Zweifaller Wald meinen neuen GPS-Empfänger getestet und sind dann hinüber zum Hürtgenwald gebiket. Hier sind wir eine Schleife bis kurz vor Raffelsbrand gefahren um dann zurück nach Mausbach zu radeln. Dort haben wir die Runde wieder aufgelöst.



 

 


 (Fotos können angeklickt werden)

 Schöne, ruhige Tour bei sonnigen aber kalten Winterwetter. Zu den Kilometern kann ich nichts sagen, weil das Navidingen meinen Funktacho störte.


----------



## reigi (4. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Ihr WBTSler,

die Einschreibung zur LCMT läuft seit November. Für diejenigen, die nichts mit LCMT anfangen können: Es handelt sich um eine Veranstaltung 4 Tage Ardennen vom 5. (Vatertag) bis 8. Mai. Jeder Tag hat ca. 100km mit jeweils um die 2000 Höhenmetern. Die Route ist komplett ausgeschildert, Verpflegungen gibt's unterwegs genügend, Abfahrt ist in Sart-Tilman, kurz hinter Lüttich, übernachtet wird 3x in einem erstklassigen Hotel in Houffalize. Von dort starten dann auch die anderen Routen (u.a. nach Luxemburg). Ankunft ist in Stavelot (dürfte den meisten ja bekannt sein). Und wer sich richtig die Kante geben möchte, nimmt jeden Tag an der Chrono, einer Prüfung auf Zeit über ca. 10 -15 km, teil.
Preis ist 280 Euro mit Bioracer-LCMT-Trikot und 260 Euro ohne. Nähere Infos gibt's unter www.lcmt.be und auf meiner Homepage unter Fotos (ganz bis unten scrollen).  
Nein, ich bekomme keine Provision oder sonstigen Gegenleistungen   
Wie sieht's aus?

Viele Grüße

Reinhard


----------



## Happy_User (4. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Reigi,

 Danke für den Hinweis. Dachte schon, wir verkommen hier zum Bierportal. 
 Muss das einmal in meinem Kalender prüfen, ob ich da einen Tag Urlaub bekomme.
 Bist Du morgen auch dabei?

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (4. Dezember 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr WBTSler,
> 
> die Einschreibung zur LCMT läuft seit November. Für diejenigen, die nichts mit LCMT anfangen können: Es handelt sich um eine Veranstaltung 4 Tage Ardennen vom 5. (Vatertag) bis 8. Mai. Jeder Tag hat ca. 100km mit jeweils um die 2000 Höhenmetern. Die Route ist komplett ausgeschildert, Verpflegungen gibt's unterwegs genügend, Abfahrt ist in Sart-Tilman, kurz hinter Lüttich, übernachtet wird 3x in einem erstklassigen Hotel in Houffalize. Von dort starten dann auch die anderen Routen (u.a. nach Luxemburg). Ankunft ist in Stavelot (dürfte den meisten ja bekannt sein). Und wer sich richtig die Kante geben möchte, nimmt jeden Tag an der Chrono, einer Prüfung auf Zeit über ca. 10 -15 km, teil.
> Preis ist 280 Euro mit Bioracer-LCMT-Trikot und 260 Euro ohne. Nähere Infos gibt's unter www.lcmt.be und auf meiner Homepage unter Fotos (ganz bis unten scrollen).
> ...


 Reinhard,
 ich hoffe doch, dass dies nicht das erwähnte Hotel ist. 








 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Dezember 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

hab heute meine neue Louise FR montiert...bin schon auf den Test morgen gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Ich komme per Bike runter...


----------



## Frank S. (4. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
ich muss für morgen absagen.
Habe morgen nachmittag noch etwas vor und bei der geplanten Strecklänge schaffe ich das nicht mehr.

Also bis dann


----------



## reigi (5. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Reigi,
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis. Dachte schon, wir verkommen hier zum Bierportal.
> Muss das einmal in meinem Kalender prüfen, ob ich da einen Tag Urlaub bekomme.
> ...



@ Holger,

alles zu seiner Zeit  
Nein, ich fahre morgen hier mit den Jungs eine längere Runde.


----------



## reigi (5. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Reinhard,
> ich hoffe doch, dass dies nicht das erwähnte Hotel ist.



Woher kommst du denn an das Foto? Du hast sicherlich die Spritzen gesucht, oder?

Viele Grüße

Reigi


----------



## Happy_User (5. Dezember 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kommst du denn an das Foto? Du hast sicherlich die Spritzen gesucht, oder?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Reigi


 Moin Reinhard,

 bis zu den Spritzen war ich gedanklich noch gar nicht.  Dachte mehr an Jugendherberge und Kaserne.  Mehr Bilder gibt es hier.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## PacMan (5. Dezember 2004)

Muss für heute leider krankheitsbedingt absagen.   Fühle mich irgendwie ... :kotz: 
Wünsch euch 'ne schöne Tour!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Dezember 2004)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Muss für heute leider krankheitsbedingt absagen.   Fühle mich irgendwie ... :kotz:
> Wünsch euch 'ne schöne Tour!



Oje...Schade ! Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine   

Ich komme doch mit dem Auto runter, damit ich die komplette Runde mit euch fahren kann. Ansonsten wäre mir das etwas zu viel für heute  

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## redrace (5. Dezember 2004)

HUHU

Brauche mal euren Rat!! Klick 

Zu dunkel, alles sche*** oder soll ich es so lassen!! Kritik und Anregungen bitte per PM!! Danke


----------



## IGGY (5. Dezember 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Brauche mal euren Rat!! Klick
> 
> Zu dunkel, alles sche*** oder soll ich es so lassen!! Kritik und Anregungen bitte per PM!! Danke


Ich würde eine andere Schriftfarbe nehmen, da sich das orange nicht mit dem Hintergrund über dem Reifen verträgt. Muss man schon genau hingucken was da steht finde ich. Sonst


----------



## XCRacer (5. Dezember 2004)

Der Ausschreibung zur heutigen Tour war es bereits zu entnehmen. Es sollte die ultimative Singletrail-Tour werden. Ich denke, es ist uns ganz gut gelungen, in dieser 48km Runde einige der besten Trails der Nordeifel aneinander zu reihen.

 Nur um mal ein paar Highligts zu nennen: Wagemanntrail, Vichtbachtal, Nordwanderweg, Schlehbachgraben, Hasselbachgraben und der tückische Krebsbachtrail. Zum Schluß, als Zückerchen, der Trail im Zweifaller Wald.

  Weiterhin gab es diverse Defekte an Mensch und Material zu beklagen:
 Einen Kettenklemmer der allerübelsten Sorte. Die Kette hatte sich zwischen Kassette und Speichen verklemmt: (Auf dem Foto ist der Schaden allerdings schon behoben)






  Abgänge gab es, dem Kurs entsprechend, viele. Hier zwei, bei denen ich mit der Cam zur Stelle war:

  Max im Krebsbachtrail





  Ralph auf dem HBG





 Ich lag ebenfalls zweimal flach. Auf dem HBG bin ich an einem Stein mit dem Pedal hängen geblieben und am Kloster bei Zweifall bin ich mit der Hüfte gegen einem Baum geprallt. Tut ganz schön weh! ...immer noch! 
  Die üblichen Rutscher und Wehwechen brauche ich ja nicht besonders zu erwähnen.

 Dann noch ein nicht alltägliches Treffen. Zwei Downhiller sind uns in voller Montour auf dem HBG begegnet. Die Jungs sind einfach _durch_ den Bach gefahren!  Kann man im Video besser erkennen.





 Hier alle Köppe der heutigen Tour. Die Namen findet ihr, wenn ihr die Ansicht im Fotoalbum anklickt. Wem ich vergessen habe, kann sich ja im Kommentar verewigen. (so zB. Ich bin der 5. von rechts, kniend)



  (Foto anklicken!)

  Hier das Video von heute: http://www.xcracer.de/movies/04-12-05_BOT.wmv (ca.8 MB !!!)

Hier die Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (5. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

>


 Also das wird das Foto des Jahres. Klasse getroffen.

 Grüße Holger


----------



## IGGY (5. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Also das wird das Foto des Jahres. Klasse getroffen.
> 
> Grüße Holger


Pilze sucht man am besten mehr im Dickicht. Da wirst du wohl nichts finden


----------



## IGGY (5. Dezember 2004)

Aber am besten ist auf dem Video wie dem alten Mann aus dem Gehölz geholfen wird


----------



## Knax (5. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Also das wird das Foto des Jahres. Klasse getroffen.
> 
> Grüße Holger


...immer auf die kleinen    das schaltwerk ist zwar etwas verbogen, knochen aber unversehrt! merke: aus fehlern lernt man am meisten   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (5. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aber am besten ist auf dem Video wie dem alten Mann aus dem Gehölz geholfen wird



Nee is klar...war wieder ein gefundenes Fressen für Dich...   

Hier sind die Bilder von mir. Leider sind viele nix geworden; die Cam war falsch eingestellt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (5. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...immer auf die kleinen    das schaltwerk ist zwar etwas verbogen, knochen aber unversehrt! merke: aus fehlern lernt man am meisten
> Knax



@Max: Du mußt noch deine Sig erweitern "verbogenes XT-Schaltwerk"...


----------



## Knax (5. Dezember 2004)

...hab ich eben wieder zurück-gebogen. 
@Iggy: wohl zu viel slim-fast zum frühstück gehabt 


Knax


----------



## Happy_User (5. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...immer auf die kleinen    das schaltwerk ist zwar etwas verbogen, knochen aber unversehrt! merke: aus fehlern lernt man am meisten
> Knax


 Ähhhh, auch wenn hier unüblich, aber ich hatte keinen Hetzermodus an, als ich das geschrieben habe. 
 Es ist wirklich gut getroffen. Wann hat man das schon einmal?

 Grüße

  Holger

 PS: Auf schwerzfreieres Lernen.


----------



## Knax (5. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhhh, auch wenn hier unüblich, aber ich hatte keinen Hetzermodus an, als ich das geschrieben habe.
> Es ist wirklich gut getroffen. Wann hat man das schon einmal?
> 
> Grüße
> ...


... hatte ich auch so verstanden!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. Dezember 2004)

Das Video ist jetzt mit Ton und die Qualität ist deutlich besser. Dafür sind es ein paar MB mehr... 
http://www.xcracer.de/movies/04-12-05_BOT.wmv (8 MB, 1:36min)


----------



## Dirk S. (5. Dezember 2004)

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde,

mal wieder einen DANK an unsere Guides! 
War ein sehr schöne Tour.   
Endlich mal wieder in der Natur.

Wenn da nicht immer diese Umstellung vom Spinnen wäre.
Da muss ich ja gar nicht lenken und so .......  

Noch einen schönen Abend und erholt euch von
den blauen Flecken.

Wie kann sich bloß mit einem Baum anlegen????


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Dezember 2004)

N´abend,

komm gerade vom Extremweihnachtsmarkten  
War ne super Runde heute. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht   
Und hier haben wir uns heute rumgetrieben:






Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (6. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

 das schöne an der Tour war, die Trails einmal in der anderen Richtung zu befahren.  Da macht doch so ein Nordwanderweg über leichten 2Schotter" gleich viel mehr Spass. Auch die Wurzeln im Hasselbachgraben sind gleich viel flachen.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aber am besten ist auf dem Video wie dem alten Mann aus dem Gehölz geholfen wird



@Ingo: Hab noch etwas vergessen...Du solltest Deine Sig auch mal updaten. Hier ein Tipp von mir:

"Versuche nicht, etwas zu erlegen, was Du nicht jagen kannst"...


----------



## IGGY (6. Dezember 2004)

H3H3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> H3H3



 ...wahrscheinlich bin ich zu alt das zu kapieren...


----------



## IGGY (6. Dezember 2004)

Wahrscheinlich   
H3H3 bedeutet in der Gamersprache sowas wie HeHe (Freude/Lachen) auch lol genannt


----------



## redrace (6. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video ist jetzt mit Ton und die Qualität ist deutlich besser. Dafür sind es ein paar MB mehr...
> http://www.xcracer.de/movies/04-12-05_BOT.wmv (8 MB, 1:36min)




HUHU

Ich habs mir angesehen und danach sofort einen Termin bei meinem Psychotherapeuten( weil ich weinend zusammen gebrochen bin) und beim Physiotherapeuten ( damit mein Knie wieder vernünftig wird) gemacht. Der erste konnte mir sofort helfen, der Zweite sagte ich muss halt Geduld haben. 
Mit dem ersten war ich ein Bier trinken den zweiten habe ich an die Wand genagelt und Ihm das Video gezeigt. Jetzt tut er sein Bestes!!


----------



## IGGY (6. Dezember 2004)

Willkommen im Club der geduldigen Biker   
Mir geht das auch mächtig aufn Sack. Will endlich wieder ohne Schmerzen biken!
Gute Besserung.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2004)

@Ingo & Meik: Ich kann euch beruhigen; wenn wir weiter solche Touren fahren, werde ich nie mehr schmerzfrei...  ...mein rechtes Knie hat auch was abgekriegt...


----------



## Backloop (6. Dezember 2004)

Liebe WBTS Biker,
ich unterbrech die allgemeine Schmerzhysterie nur ungern  . Aber Kompliment an Rene. Klasse Tour, hat ne menge Spaß gebracht und vor allem endlich mal wieder eine Tour, die trotz großer Gruppe, richtig fetzt  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Brauche mal euren Rat!! Klick
> 
> Zu dunkel, alles sche*** oder soll ich es so lassen!! Kritik und Anregungen bitte per PM!! Danke



Bis auf eine Kleinigkeit find ich's gelungen:
Ich würde den Text bezgl. Himalaya-Bericht linksbüdig am unteren Bildrand platzieren...
Es ist zwar recht dunkel, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es mit einer anderen Farbe überhaupt aussehen würde.

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Sollte eigentlich PMen...aber ich spamme so gerne...


----------



## XCRacer (6. Dezember 2004)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe WBTS Biker,
> ich unterbrech die allgemeine Schmerzhysterie nur ungern  . Aber Kompliment an Rene. Klasse Tour, hat ne menge Spaß gebracht und vor allem endlich mal wieder eine Tour, die trotz großer Gruppe, richtig fetzt
> Gruß Thomas


 Danke! Es rollte aber nur, weil wir nicht an jeder Ecke eine Riegelpause gemacht haben. Bei so einer großen Gruppe muß man auch schon mal einen forscheren Ton anschlagen und wenn mal wieder über den Dämpfer philosofiert (wie schreibt man das jetzt eigentlich nach neuer Rechtschreibung?  ) wird, auch einfach weiterfahren . Ich hoffe ich war nicht zu konsequent mit euch.
   Zitat XCRacer: "_Was rast ihr so? Seid ihr alle bescheuert?_" 

 @Ralph: Jetzt stehen wir aber endgültig bei den Tomburgern in der Schuld. Müssen unbedingt mal mit denen "Rund um die Tomburg" fahren!


----------



## Knax (6. Dezember 2004)

> XCRacer"Ich will zurück auf Seite EINS des Winterpokal-Rankings !!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scottti (6. Dezember 2004)

Hier alle Köppe der heutigen Tour. Die Namen findet ihr, wenn ihr die Ansicht im Fotoalbum anklickt. Wem ich vergessen habe, kann sich ja im Kommentar verewigen. (so zB. Ich bin der 5. von rechts, kniend)



  (Foto anklicken!)


Zu den 3 Fragezeichen (von links nach rechts):

Backloop
Daywalker74
Scottti

Im Namen der Tomburger an dieser Stelle einen recht herzlichen Dank für die gelungene Tour.    

Gerne begrüßen wir euch künftig auch im Team-Tomburg-Territorium, dort wo die Wurzeln noch glitschiger, die Steine noch spitzer, der Matsch noch tiefer, die Anstiege noch länger, und die ausgeschriebenen Tourenlängen als Mindestwert zu betrachten sind.    

Also, jederzeit gerne wieder!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnucki (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi ,

wollte mich auch im Namen von Marco bei Euch (für's warten  ) bedanken. Auch wenn wir uns schon nach  - na nicht ganz  - der Hälfte aufgeben mußten, da nach unserem 2monatigen Trainingsrückstand das Tempo  - vor allem auf den technisch einfachen Stücken  - de facto für uns zu hoch war. Nur gut, dass es bei Euch so perfekt beschildert ist, so haben Marco und ich gut zurückgefunden und knapp 10 Km weniger als Ihr auf dem Tacho...das hat aber für den Anfang auch dicke gereicht!!!!

Trotzdem hat es mal wieder riesigen Spaß gemacht mit dem Team (insbesondere dem WBTS-Kernteam) zu biken.   

Ich denke mal, dass ich mich leider damit abfinden muss, dass jetzt auch das Wintertempo für mich dauerhaft zu schnell sein wird.   

Vielleicht hat ja die Rehatruppe Lust mit mir gemütlich ne Runde Wintertempo zu biken...ne Maik    

Liebe Grüße

Sandra


----------



## XCRacer (6. Dezember 2004)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den 3 Fragezeichen (von links nach rechts):
> 
> Backloop
> Daywalker74
> Scottti


 OK! Habe ich editiert



> Gerne begrüßen wir euch künftig auch im Team-Tomburg-Territorium, dort wo die Wurzeln noch glitschiger, die Steine noch spitzer, der Matsch noch tiefer, die Anstiege noch länger, und die ausgeschriebenen Tourenlängen als Mindestwert zu betrachten sind.


 Klingt nach einer herausfordernden Einladung, die wir hoffentlich bald annehmen können


----------



## Schnucki (6. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eine andere Schriftfarbe nehmen, da sich das orange nicht mit dem Hintergrund über dem Reifen verträgt. Muss man schon genau hingucken was da steht finde ich. Sonst



Hallo Meik,
vielleicht hast Du ja schon was geändert, aber ich find's sehr schick auch gerade mit dem orange. Das hat sowas sportives  
Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Dezember 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Brauche mal euren Rat!! Klick
> Zu dunkel, alles sche*** oder soll ich es so lassen!! Kritik und Anregungen bitte per PM!! Danke



Würde den Rest vom Kabelbinder des Tachogebers abschneiden und das Foto nochmal neu machen   

Mir gefällt es super. Grün mit Orange -> geil. Ich würde es so lassen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Knax (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
ich bin zufällig beim surfen auf den Chaka-Cup im Eifel /Moselgebiet gestoßen.
(www.chaka-cup.de) kennt jemand die rennserie, schon gefahren?
@Iggy: wäre doch keine schlechte saison-vorbereitung   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... @Ralph: Jetzt stehen wir aber endgültig bei den Tomburgern in der Schuld. Müssen unbedingt mal mit denen "Rund um die Tomburg" fahren!



Auf jeden Fall !!  ...Bitte aber zu bedenken, dass ich momentan wirklich nicht besonders fit bin. Is mir aber auch recht wurscht, wenn mal auf mich gewartet werden muß...  
Was haben denn die Tomburger am kommenden WE vor ? Ich kann allerdings nur Samstag; Sonntag hat mein Sohnemann Geburtstag.

Das Tempo an den Gräben war aber gestern echt nicht von Pappe und der Schlußspurt; aber Hallo...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht hat ja die Rehatruppe Lust mit mir gemütlich ne Runde Wintertempo zu biken...ne Maik
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Sandra



@Sandra: Ich warte nur auf  das richtige Wetter (frischen Schnee, ca. 10cm). Dann lade ich zu einer "Genußtour" durchs Hohe Venn ein. Ich mache dann für Euch das richtige Tempo; versprochen !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (6. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> www.chaka-cup.de kennt jemand die rennserie, schon gefahren?


 Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren den Chaka-Cup gefahren (Meik auch). Die Rennen von damals haben allerdings nichts mehr mit den aktuellen zu tun. Es war früher eine Rennserie bei Koblenz.

 Für mich kämen die beiden letzten Läufe eventuell in Frage. Bad Marienberg kenne ich. Ist eine sehr schnelle Strecke. Das richtige für Max 

 Die hier ist auch ganz nett: http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de/start.html
 Der Meik ist dieses Jahr ein paar Läufe davon gefahren.

 Bei mir wird der Euregio-Cup allerdings Priorität haben. Wenn sich allerdings noch zwei drei Mitstreiter finden, nehme ich auch gerne die Anfahrt zu einigen Läufen des EMC oder den ChakaCup in Kauf.

 Was habt ihr beide denn vor? Hobbyrennen oder wollt ihr eine Lizenz lösen?
 Ist bei den drei Rennserien relativ egal, da alle gemeinsam starten. Aber beim EuregioCup muß man jedesmal mehr Startgeld bezahlen, damit man versichert ist. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich eine Lizenz habe. Mann ist bei Wettkampf und Training versichert!



> ...wundert mich auch, dass du soweit "unten" bist


 Ich fange erst Ende Dezember wieder mit regelmäßigem Training an. Die Saison ist noch jung 

 Grüzzze René


----------



## Knax (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...schnelle rennen liegen mir tatsächlich mehr    nicht so ein rumhantier im trail! meine saison-planung sieht aus wie immer: alles mitmachen! 
die rennen vom chaka-cup im frühjahr würden mich schon interessieren...
lacht mich nicht aus, aber ich habe vor eine lizenz zu erwerben (allein schon mal wegen den $$$ beim euregio-cup). wann und wo sollte ich das für 2005 machen?
Iggy und meine wenigkeit wollten ende februar mit dem training für den heimischen cup beginnen, da würden so ein paar rennen als testläufe gut passen. 
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. Dezember 2004)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe WBTS Biker,
> ich unterbrech die allgemeine Schmerzhysterie nur ungern  . Aber Kompliment an Rene. Klasse Tour, hat ne menge Spaß gebracht und vor allem endlich mal wieder eine Tour, die trotz großer Gruppe, richtig fetzt
> Gruß Thomas




Muß dem alten Nippeser ausnahmsweise recht geben. So oft bin ich die Gräben in dieser Richtung noch nicht gefahren. Die Wurzeln schienen wirklich flacher zu sein. 
Für die Gruppengröße war das Tempo auch nicht schlecht, kein Wunder, das es da teilweise zu innigen Bodenkontakt gekommen ist. ; um die Schmerzhysterie wieder aufzunehmen.

Das kleine Video gefällt mir auch sehr gut, ein Lob an Renè Spielberg. Wer ist eigentlich der geschmeidige Radler im roten Leibchen? 

Gut Nächtle

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wer ist eigentlich der geschmeidige Radler im roten Leibchen? ...



Meinst Du den, der sich nicht durch den Anlieger traut ?  ...Duck und wech...


----------



## IGGY (7. Dezember 2004)

Wen meinst du Ralph?


----------



## on any sunday (7. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du den, der sich nicht durch den Anlieger traut ?  ...Duck und wech...




War ja kein "Anlieger Frei" Schild da   , Den kenne ich nich, ich meinte Holger!


----------



## rpo35 (7. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wen meinst du Ralph?



Den "bösen alten Mann" Mikele natürlich...


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wer ist eigentlich der geschmeidige Radler im roten Leibchen? ...



Meinst du den, der als einziger in Zeitlupe aufgenommen wurde?

BTW:
wat waren dat eigentlich für Freerider im Bach? Nun ist mir klar, wozu die soviel Federweg brauchen: Damit sie keine nassen Füße kriegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (7. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du den, der als einziger in Zeitlupe aufgenommen wurde?



Also nee Volker.

Jetzt muß ich auch noch dir als Nichtechniker die Zusammenhänge erklären. Wenn man mich in Normalgeschwindigkeit aufgenommen hätte, würde man ja nur noch einen roten Schatten durch den Wald fliegen sehen. 

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (8. Dezember 2004)

Nabend...oder besser Nacht zusammen  ,

Max hat die Idee bereits auf der WBTS-Seite geäußert:
Wer hat den Lust, am Heiligen Abend eine feine Runde zu drehen, damit das ganze Essen am Abend auch verdient ist ?  
Ich würde, je nach Wetter, eine feine Trailrunde ab Roetgen anbieten. Start gegen 11:00 Uhr sollte doch auch für diejenigen machbar sein, die von "etwas" weiter weg kommen !?
Je nach Resonanz trag ich nen Termin ein.

Grüsse und guts Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## Knax (9. Dezember 2004)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen!!
...na da bin ich doch dabei (wird für mich dann zum marathon, aber das kann ja nicht schaden bei der 3tägigen fresserei    )
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (9. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat den Lust, am Heiligen Abend eine feine Runde zu drehen, damit das ganze Essen am Abend auch verdient ist ?


 Das wird mir zu streßig. Muß schon am späten Nachmittag zur ersten Fressorgie. Ich fahre dann eine Runde ab Vor-der-Haustüre.


----------



## Knax (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
am besten ist eh, man fährt noch in den nächsten tagen. sehr trocken für die jahreszeit, nicht kalt, sonnenschein,... alles perfekt! bin eben noch mal die runde von sonntag (teilweise) nachgefahren. so schlecht ist die heimat auch nicht! 
*vor-der-haustür-fahrer* sind eben die klügeren  
Knax


----------



## bergbock67 (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
bin schon mal gelegentlich mit einigen von euch ne Runde gefahren ( Rene, Reinhard ..schönen Gruss!).

War vor kurzem mal am WE an der WBTS, würde ganz gerne mal mit euch ne Runde drehen.

WO Treffpunkt ist, hab ich verstanden, aber wann gehts los? Fahrt ihr regelmässig jeden Sonntag?

Bin nächstes Jahr bei Swiss Gigathlon fürs MTB eingeplant, 50km mit 2600 HM  , würd da ganz gerne was die Verfassung verbessern   

Ok, sagt doch mal wann es das nächste Mal losgeht( auch CTF..)

Gruss Hubert


----------



## Happy_User (10. Dezember 2004)

bergbock67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> bin schon mal gelegentlich mit einigen von euch ne Runde gefahren ( Rene, Reinhard ..schönen Gruss!).
> 
> War vor kurzem mal am WE an der WBTS, würde ganz gerne mal mit euch ne Runde drehen.
> ...


  kuckst du hier.
  kriegst du mit. 
 siehst termin
 trägst dich ein
 fährste hin
 bist dabei

 Besser so Ralph???

  grüße

  holger


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> kuckst du hier.
> kriegst du mit.
> 
> grüße
> ...



Wo soller gucken Holger ?


----------



## XCRacer (10. Dezember 2004)

bergbock67 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr regelmässig jeden Sonntag?
> 
> ...
> Gruss Hubert


 Hallo Hubert

  Weis zwar im Moment nicht, wer du bist, versuche dir aber trotzdem eine ANSTÄNDIGE Antwort zu geben.

  Wir fahren meistens Sonntags um 11Uhr ab der Wbts.
  Ändert sich aber auch schom mal. (Ich meine Startzeit und Startort)
 Wann wir wieder mal fahren, schreiben wir das hier in diesem Thread und/oder tragen einen Termin unter Fahrgemeinschaften ein. (Das meinte Happy_User  )

  Dieses WE läuft meines Wissens nichts. Oder?


----------



## redrace (10. Dezember 2004)

HUHU

Was ist eigentlich mit unserer traditionellen Neujahrstour!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (10. Dezember 2004)

bergbock67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> bin schon mal gelegentlich mit einigen von euch ne Runde gefahren ( Rene, Reinhard ..schönen Gruss!).
> 
> War vor kurzem mal am WE an der WBTS, würde ganz gerne mal mit euch ne Runde drehen.
> ...



Wenn Du Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Runde zum Warmfahren hast gibt es für morgen hier die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Happy_User (10. Dezember 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit unserer traditionellen Neujahrstour!!


 Hallo Mike,

 würde sagen: 1.1.05 an der WBTS und am 2.1.05 im SGB. Solltennoch kleine Konditionsmängel am 2.1. vorliegen, können wir dann ja am 9.1. im SGB fahren. 

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## IGGY (10. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses WE läuft meines Wissens nichts. Oder?


Ne Sonntag bei mir nichts( Samstag Weihnachtsfeier  ) . Ich fahre Morgenfrüh mit Max die Trailrunde nochmal ab.


----------



## IGGY (11. Dezember 2004)

Max und meine Wenigkeit haben Heute einige Singletrails unter die Stollen genommen! War eine echt geile Tour. Fotos und ein Video haben wir auh gemacht. Hier sind die Fotos! Wie kann man denn das Video hochladen?


----------



## Knax (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
kann mich Iggy nur anschließen. super tour, tolle bedinungen trotz extremer kälte (für unsere verhälnisse)... und das video soll ein für alle male beweisen, dass ich diesen verfluchten berg auch hochkomme! 
Knax


----------



## "TWIGGY" (11. Dezember 2004)

Tach auch


Leider konnte ich zeitlich nicht mit Ingo und Max mitfahren  die Bilder sehen ja sehr vielversprechend aus so das ich hoffe das demnächst die Runde zumindest teilweise nachgefahren wird.
Ich bin dann heute mit Kai auch eine Runde gefahren.Aber nur WAB no Trails.
Wir haben uns in Mausbach getroffen sind dann über Gottfriedskreuz zum Kartoffelbaum von dort in Richtung Gatter(Raffelsbrand)von dort Richtung Somonskall , wo wir teilweise sehr glatten Boden vorgefunden haben und manchesmal gedacht haben das wir einen Platten hätten.Zum Glück war das nicht der Fall da es doch eigentlich zu kalt war um die Handschuhe ab zu legen  (armer Max musste flicken brrrrrrrrrrrr) naja von Simonskall sind wir dann die Kalltalsperre hoch und hoch zum Jägerhaus .Nach einem Mega Hustenanfall gings dann runter zum Solchbachtal und dann nach Vicht wo wir uns dann getrennt haben.Aufgrund der Kälte haben wir heute was dran gezogen und haben für die 53 km 2h31min gebraucht sprich 21èr Schnitt aber keine Panik sind zum Schluss Strasse gefahren.....Puls laut meinen Pulsmesser war immer im grünen Bereich  .
Für morgen ist dann eine richtig ruhige Fahrt angesagt, einmal Blausteinsee und zurück also wer Lust hat um 13.15 Uhr Mausbachmarkt es wird nur GA1 gefahren!!!
An alle anderen ein schönes Wochende noch


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2004)

Da es seit Tagen recht kalt war und nicht mehr geregnet hatte, beschlossen wir (Boris und ich), mal wieder die die herrlichen Trails im Aachener Stadtwald unter die Stollen zu nehmen.











Ich war sogar so leichtsinnig, ohne Schutzbleche zu starten, was ich später bereuen sollte. Schon auf dem Weg von Roetgen über Raeren und Lichtenbusch (teils über Straße) war meine Brille vom Spritzwasser so versaut, dass ich kaum noch sehen konnte. Da der Großteil der Abfahrten und Trails sehr glitschig war, haben wir die Stelle, an der ich vor einer Weile den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt habe ausgelassen...  . Die kleine Downhillstrecke mit den extrem steilen Absätzen wollten wir aber zumindest teilweise fahren. An der folgenden Stelle wurden wir allerdings etwas geschockt: (sieht auf dem Bild garnicht so extrem aus, aber mein Compi sagt 46%...)




Man fährt aus einer Mulde heraus in diesen Steilhang hinein; man kann also vorher nichts davon sehen. Wir sind zwar beide ohne Sturz unten angekommen aber wir waren uns einig: Der Hang war bei der letzten Tour in einem besseren Zustand !
Alles in allem wieder eine grandiose Tour mal etwas näher am Limit...  
Ein paar Bilder incl. Profil findet ihr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
da das Wetter ja heute wesentlich besser war als gedacht , haben René, Holger und ich mich zu ner kurzfristigen Rennradtour getroffen. Bei Nebel, 1 Grad und teilweise leichtem Nieselregen ging es bei René in Dürwiss los. Keine Ahnung wo es langging. So grob Richtung Doveren, Altmyl ( alles bei Heinsberg ) und  über Jülich wieder zurück. Hat echt Bock gemacht. Das  Durchschnittstempo lag auf den 82 KM bei 28,3 km/h. Nicht schlecht beim dem Wetter    Holger kam von zu Hause und müßte so ca. 120KM auf der Uhr haben.

4 Fotos & Profil 

Ohh, von mir gibt es leider kein Bild   Lag wohl an meiner Kleidung. Dem tollen Wetter entsprechend bin ich komplett in schwarz gefahren damit ich ja nicht auffalle   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (12. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Max und meine Wenigkeit haben Heute einige Singletrails unter die Stollen genommen! War eine echt geile Tour. Fotos und ein Video haben wir auh gemacht. Hier sind die Fotos! Wie kann man denn das Video hochladen?


 Da war mann zwei Tage nicht im Indernetz hat sooo viel verpasst.
 Feine Touren habt ihr da alle gemacht. Iggy! Viel Fotos 
 Für das Video brauchst du Webspace. Den gibt's auch kostenlos, wenn man sich ein bissle umsieht. Dann das Video mit einem FTP-Programm hochladen und den Link hier ablegen.
 Wenn du näheres wissen möchtest, schreib mir mal 'ne mail !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

nachdem das Forum wieder funzt hier nen Kurzbericht von meiner gestrigen Tour. Gestartet bin ich zum ersten _Frostride_ mit Guido in Rurberg. Bei angenehmen Temperaturen von 






ging es los auf den Kermeter. Atemberaubende Aussicht und eine fantastische Luft haben aber die Temp. von immer noch unter  - 6 Grad vergessen lassen. Vom Kermeter aus sind wir nicht den Trail Honigberg sondern haben einen anderen, der direkt an der Staumauer Obersee endet, gewählt. Der Trail ist auch supergeil.












Weiter nach Einruhr, durchs Tiefenbachtal Richtg,. Simmerath, den oberen Einstieg ins Belgenbachtal nach Hammer, durch die Wälder von Erkensruhr wieder Richtg. Einruhr und dort den super Trail runter zum See. Dann den Wanderweg am See entlang zurück nach Rurberg. Es war einfach genial.












Die Wege waren super befahrbar nur durch den knüppelhart gefrorenen Boden auch techn. sehr schwierig. Bergrunter war wegen den Temp. max 25 km/h - 30 km/h angesagt. Da ich nur ein Stirnband trug, sind mir oben die ganzen Haare eingefroren aber Gott sei dank nicht abgebrochen  
Es waren letztendlich 52 KM mit ca. 1150 HM. Bei einer Durchnschnittstemp. von - 2,7 Grad hat das auch gereicht.

Hier alle Bilder vom Frostride 

Viele Grüße 

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da ich nur ein Stirnband trug, sind mir oben die ganzen Haare eingefroren aber Gott sei dank nicht abgebrochen  ...



Hallo Jörg,

so groß wäre der Verlust doch auch nicht mehr...   
Netter Bericht  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
am sonntag tummelten sich ca. 2000 läufer im vichtbachtal um am diesjährigen ATG-winterlauf bei -4°C die 18,1 km lange strecke unter die füße zu nehmen. einer von diesen jecken war ich. obwohl ich schon am samstag mit Iggy nicht ganz langsam      biken war, wollte ich die 12 Euro startgebühr nicht in den sand setzen. ergebnis: 157. platz von ca. 2000, 3. platz männliche jugend B mit einer zeit von 1:18:00h. für diejenigen, die auch laufen: ich habe mich nicht angestrengt   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (13. Dezember 2004)

Weist du wie du auf dem Foto ausschaust!? Wie eine von den schwulen Hupfdohlen in dem Video von Call on Me   
Nur Spaß   
Glückwunsch zu deinem Ergebniss


----------



## XCRacer (13. Dezember 2004)

Finde die zwei Fehler auf dem obigen Bild !

 Richtig!

 Fahrrad und Helm fehlen 

 Glückwunsch Max. Super Zeit! Ich wäre jetzt noch unterwegs


----------



## on any sunday (13. Dezember 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem das Forum wieder funzt hier nen Kurzbericht von meiner gestrigen Tour. Gestartet bin ich zum ersten _Frostride_ mit Guido in Rurberg. Bei angenehmen Temperaturen von
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

sieht sehr nett aus, die gefrorene Landschaft kommt mit Blau noch besser. Im Siegtal wars auch schön weiß und kaaalt, allerdings leider trübe.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (13. Dezember 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> da das Wetter ja heute wesentlich besser war als gedacht , haben René, Holger und ich mich zu ner kurzfristigen Rennradtour getroffen. Bei Nebel, 1 Grad und teilweise leichtem Nieselregen ging es bei René in Dürwiss los. Keine Ahnung wo es langging. So grob Richtung Doveren, Altmyl ( alles bei Heinsberg ) und  über Jülich wieder zurück. Hat echt Bock gemacht. Das  Durchschnittstempo lag auf den 82 KM bei 28,3 km/h. Nicht schlecht beim dem Wetter    Holger kam von zu Hause und müßte so ca. 120KM auf der Uhr haben.
> 
> 4 Fotos & Profil
> ...



Wem willst du hier einen vom Pferd erzählen? Rennradfahren bei 1 Grad und Nieselregen macht Spaß? Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe. Und Holger ist sowieso schmerzbefreit, mit Kniehose durchs nasse Flachland.


----------



## Knax (14. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Weist du wie du auf dem Foto ausschaust!? Wie eine von den schwulen Hupfdohlen in dem Video von Call on Me
> Nur Spaß
> Glückwunsch zu deinem Ergebniss


na dann ist ja alles klar! nächstes jahr läufst du mit mir, und ich will bestzeit laufen!    mal sehen, nach wievielen km du schlapp machst...
Knax


----------



## redrace (14. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehen, nach wievielen km du schlapp machst...
> Knax



HUHU

Du meinst wohl Meter nicht Kilometer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Dezember 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wem willst du hier einen vom Pferd erzählen? Rennradfahren bei 1 Grad und Nieselregen macht Spaß? Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe. Und Holger ist sowieso schmerzbefreit, mit Kniehose durchs nasse Flachland.



Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (14. Dezember 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wem willst du hier einen vom Pferd erzählen? Rennradfahren bei 1 Grad und Nieselregen macht Spaß? Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe. Und Holger ist sowieso schmerzbefreit, mit Kniehose durchs nasse Flachland.


 Hi Mikele,

 jetzt verrate ich Dir aber nicht, was ich am Sonntag gemacht. 
 Fast 100 km durchs vereiste Hochland. Das war Geil. Keine Kratzer von Dornenbüschen oder Bäumen, Sträuchern, Wurzeln die einem in den Weg gesprungen sind. 
 Dazu traumhafte Aussichten bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf die Eifel.

 Aber nächsten Sonntag werde ich, wenn sich mal wieder welche an der WBTS treffen, meine Breitreifen auspacken. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Keine Kratzer von Dornenbüschen oder Bäumen, Sträuchern...



So ähnlich haben sich Boris und ich letzten Samstag auch motiviert. Lieber den "Arsch abfrieren" als durch Brennnessel zu flitzen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (14. Dezember 2004)

HUHU

Wenn ich schon nicht rad fahren kann, dann will ich wenigstens was produktives abliefern!! Es ist vollbracht!!

Kritik und nicht funktionierende Links bitte per email!!


----------



## Happy_User (14. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So ähnlich haben sich Boris und ich letzten Samstag auch motiviert. Lieber den "Arsch abfrieren" als durch Brennnessel zu flitzen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Also ich muss sagen, nachdem ich etwas Wärmedämmung betrieben habe, habe ich am Sonntag alles andere als gefrohren. ) meine Gesichtsmaske nur genial für diesen Zweck, und eine Gorejacke puffert alles an Kälte, was das Zeug hält. 
 Tja, und für warme Füße kann man die "Knallblättchen" (Wochenzeitungen) herrlich verwenden. Einfach zwischen Schuh und Überschuh gefaltet und die Kälte bleibt bis zum Ausrollen draussen.

 Also im Gelände habe ich mehr gefrohren. 

 Bis Sonntag


----------



## XCRacer (14. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und für warme Füße kann man die "Knallblättchen" (Wochenzeitungen) herrlich verwenden. Einfach zwischen Schuh und Überschuh gefaltet und die Kälte bleibt bis zum Ausrollen draussen.


 Gute Idee! 

 Mein Tipp: Die Schuhspitzen mit Alu-Folie einwickeln. Einen alten dicken Wollsocken darüber (Loch für Schuhplatten ausschneiden) und dann Überschuhe. So bin ich schon bei -5°C drei Stunden Rennrad gefahren 

 Meik: Deine neue Seite sieht gut aus. Man merkt, das du zuviel Freizeit hast


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Dezember 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Wenn ich schon nicht rad fahren kann


Hey Meik,

was macht eigentlich das Knie ? Wird Zeit das Du wieder Rad fährst, ansonsten läufst Du Gefahr, Dir bei der ganzen Tipperei am PC ne Sehnenscheidentzündung einzufangen. Seite sieht toll aus   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (14. Dezember 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Meik,
> 
> was macht eigentlich das Knie ? Wird Zeit das Du wieder Rad fährst, ansonsten läufst Du Gefahr, Dir bei der ganzen Tipperei am PC ne Sehnenscheidentzündung einzufangen. Seite sieht toll aus
> 
> ...



HUHU

Danke der Nachfrage!! Ich war heute 1 Stunde unterwegs, ich denke das ich noch eine Spritze brauche und dann wird es wohl werden. Wenn das nicht bald ein Ende hat bekomme ich noch eine Krise und verkauf alle meine Räder!!


----------



## Knax (14. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche ja immer meinen Senf für mich zu behalten, aber...
> Wer soll sich eine ausgelutschte 2004er Garnitur kaufen um seine neue Kette zu ruinieren???
> Häng da einfach eine Postkarte in einen Baumarkt. Da sind die 50,-  Tankstellenbiker zu finden.
> Grüße
> Holger


...unglaublich aber wahr: gerade eben hat ein Ösi die Kurbel + Kassette (beides 2000km) für 32 Euro ersteigert! Soviel zu sachen senf   
Was steht sonntag an? WBTS?!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...unglaublich aber wahr: gerade eben hat ein Ösi die Kurbel + Kassette (beides 2000km) für 32 Euro ersteigert! Soviel zu sachen senf
> Was steht sonntag an? WBTS?!
> Knax



Das macht mir Mut für den Verkauf meiner Julie...  
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich Sa. oder So. fahre.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (14. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...unglaublich aber wahr: gerade eben hat ein Ösi die Kurbel + Kassette (beides 2000km) für 32 Euro ersteigert! Soviel zu sachen senf
> Was steht sonntag an? WBTS?!
> Knax


Ich denke aber mal das ich aussetzen werde, da meine Frau Heute ins Krankenhaus gekommen ist und ich keinen Riesenkindersitz fürs Rad  habe. Bis die Tage!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke aber mal das ich aussetzen werde, da meine Frau Heute ins Krankenhaus gekommen ist und ich keinen Riesenkindersitz fürs Rad  habe. Bis die Tage!



 ...ich hoffe, es ist nicht's schlimmes Ingo !?


----------



## IGGY (14. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hoffe, es ist nicht's schlimmes Ingo !?


Hoffe ich auch mal. Wir wissen noch nicht genau ob die erste Vermutung der Ärzte richtig ist (Gebährmutterentzündung)!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ich auch mal. Wir wissen noch nicht genau ob die erste Vermutung der Ärzte richtig ist (Gebährmutterentzündung)!



Dann drücke ich euch mal ganz fest beide Daumen, dass sie schnell wieder gesund wird !!


----------



## IGGY (14. Dezember 2004)

Danke. Werde ich ausrichten!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ... da meine Frau Heute ins Krankenhaus gekommen ist ...


 Gute Besserung an deine Frau. 

  Ich bin auch etwas außer Gefecht. Habe mir bei meiner Frosttour gestern, eine fiese Erkältung eingefangen.

 Was ist eigentlich aus eurem Video geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (15. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer 
 Was ist eigentlich aus eurem Video geworden? :confused:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ...sobald mein rechner wieder läuft, kann ich an das ws-ftp ran... dauert aber noch etwas, weil ich den nicht mehr hochfahren kann
> Knax


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2004)

Nabend,

und wieder einer...  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Kai (Charly245) !!    
So kurz vor Weihnachten...tztzt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> und wieder einer...


 Unser Ralph! Wenn wir dich nicht hätten 

  Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, du Jungspunt


----------



## charly245 (15. Dezember 2004)

juhu,

vielen dank für die netten wünsche!
ich habe heute von meiner liebsten   ne "gore-windstopperhose" bekommen und damit sind die nächsten touren mit euch wohl gesichert  

@iggy; nochmals vielen dank für das umfangreiche service- & reinigungsset  

morgen ist erstmal ne nachttour mit max & twiggy angesagt!

bis dahin.....

kai


----------



## Knax (15. Dezember 2004)

...natürlich auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag! da hast du ja was feines bekommen 





			
				charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> @iggy; nochmals vielen dank für das umfangreiche service- & reinigungsset


viel besser noch wäre ein gutschein für 5mal bike putzen! ab heute steht dir mein gartenschlauch zur verfügung   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (15. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> viel besser noch wäre ein gutschein für 5mal bike putzen!
> Knax


Nun ja der war ja auch von mir dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

ich kann am kommenden WE ausnahmsweise mal nur am Sonntag...ist schon was geplant ? Bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit...es sein denn, es regnet...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich schon wieder...  

wollte nur eben berichten dass, wenn es so weiter schneit, ich zu einer Schneelacht ins Hohe Venn einladen könnte.
Ich trag mal was ein...bei dem Wetter geht eh nix anderes.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2004)

So...erledigt...bitte hier eintragen  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...da mach ich doch mal mit. kann dann morgen meine trailrunde fahren   
hasselbachgrabe + schnee + laub =   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> ...da mach ich doch mal mit. kann dann morgen meine trailrunde fahren
> hasselbachgrabe + schnee + laub =
> Knax



Hilfe...kann ich noch nen Bremser haben ?  ...Kein Problem Max, war nur'n Späsken...


----------



## Knax (17. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe...kann ich noch nen Bremser haben ?  ...Kein Problem Max, war nur'n Späsken...


wem verdanke ich eigentlich den ruf, dass ich heitzen würde?! mal von der "paternoster-endstufe"  abgesehen verheitze ich mich nicht unnötig, gell!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> wem verdanke ich eigentlich den ruf, dass ich heitzen würde?! ...



Dir selbst...Du müstest mal hinter Dir her fahren...


----------



## Knax (17. Dezember 2004)

...apropos hinterherfahren: ich glaube, sonntag ziehe ich mal die schutzbleche komplett auf! am besten ist es, wenn du sonntag morgen so um 8:45 postest, ob die tour statt findet (muss schließlich noch anreisen!).
bis dann
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...apropos hinterherfahren: ich glaube, sonntag ziehe ich mal die schutzbleche komplett auf! am besten ist es, wenn du sonntag morgen so um 8:45 postest, ob die tour statt findet (muss schließlich noch anreisen!).
> bis dann
> Knax



Mach ich; wobei 9-9:15 auch reichen sollte...ich passe nicht in das Klische der alten Leute, die immer weniger Schlaf brauchen...


----------



## IGGY (17. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> wem verdanke ich eigentlich den ruf, dass ich heitzen würde?!
> Knax


Mir   
Du alter heitzer    Ja ja der Max und der Paternoster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (18. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mir
> Du alter heitzer  Ja ja der Max und der Paternoster


Kann ich nur bestätigen   gestern bei unserer Nachtfahrt war das Rücklicht nur noch ganz schwach zusehen bei der letzten Steigung vom Paternoster.....tz tz tz diese jungen Leute  ......man müsste nochmal jung sein  
Cu


----------



## JJ-Bikes (18. Dezember 2004)

Max hat es endlich geschafft das Video  hochzuladen!


----------



## IGGY (18. Dezember 2004)

Ups mit dem falschen Usernamen eingelogt


----------



## Knax (18. Dezember 2004)

JJ-Bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Max hat es endlich geschafft das Video  hochzuladen!


...würde trotzdem gerne wissen, was da so klappert?!
@rpo35: das mit dem schutzblech hinten wird morgen nichts...habe meins eben im hasselbachgraben geschrottet    windschattenfahren ist also nicht   
bis morgen
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...windschattenfahren ist also nicht
> bis morgen
> Knax



Du in meinem ist kein Problem; mein Schutzblech ist i.o...


----------



## XCRacer (18. Dezember 2004)

JJ-Bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Max hat es endlich geschafft das Video  hochzuladen!


 Wo war denn das?


----------



## Knax (18. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo war denn das?


das war ende schlehbachgraben hoch zum weg, der zur dreilägerbachtalsperre führt. war eben noch mal da: keine chance hochzufahren, zu tiefer boden und schnee. aber was fährt man auch bei schneesturm den graben   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (18. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...würde trotzdem gerne wissen, was da so klappert?!


Das sind meine Zähne, da es so kalt war


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2004)

Nabend,

heute hat es leider mehr geregnet als geschneit und morgen soll es leider erst ab Mittag wieder schneien. Mit ein bischen Glück ist es weiter oben noch ziemlich weiß. Also ich mach mal meine Schutzbleche drauf und wir können uns morgen am Treffpunkt ja auch noch für eine ander Route entscheiden.

Ich denke ich fahre morgen bei jedem Wetter, sonst komme ich ja garnicht mehr dazu...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (18. Dezember 2004)

...wenn ich schon heute biken war, und das bike eh wie sau aussieht, dann komm ich morgen 100%ig !
sollte die route durchs hohe venn verlegt werden: mich würde mal der trail über dem nordwanderweg interessieren...wenn du den kennst.
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...mich würde mal der trail über dem nordwanderweg interessieren...wenn du den kennst.
> Knax



Kenne ich...  ...aber das wäre sicher "Sauerei pur"...mal sehen wie's aussieht


----------



## Knax (19. Dezember 2004)

@rpo35: wegen des tempos morgen musst du dir keine sorgen machen. ich habe mich heute schon "ausgetobt"    die wettervorhersage sieht ja unglaublich gut aus... komischerweise   
bis morgen in aller frühe
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (19. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

also kein Neuschnee und im Moment regnet es auch nicht. Bin um 11 am Bahnhof !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (19. Dezember 2004)

dann bis später!
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (19. Dezember 2004)

Tz tz tz!

 Wo bleibt denn der Text zu den Bildern?

 Ne ne! Das daß mal nicht einreißt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tz tz tz!
> 
> Wo bleibt denn der Text zu den Bildern?
> 
> Ne ne! Das daß mal nicht einreißt !



Cool bleiben...nach der Tour Essen, dann Weihnachtsmarkt in Monschau und dann "Extrem-Couching"...  ...Text hat Zeit...


----------



## Knax (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
echt schöne tour bei schönem wetter! genau das, was ich brauche: singletrails mit nassen wurzeln   
und wenn dann die mutter noch mit backäpfeln und stollen einen zu hause erwartet, ist der tag perfekt   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (19. Dezember 2004)

Entgegen der offiziellen Vorhersage gab es 1. morgens keinen Regen und 2. mittags keinen Schnee. Also entschieden wir, Max und ich, uns von Roetgen aus über den Nordwanderweg, Schlangenberg und "Kindergartentrail" bis Vicht zu fahren und von dort aus über den Wagemanntrail und durch das Vichbachtal zu fahren. Später kam sogar die Sonne durch !







In Mularthütte ging's dann diesen fiesen Buckel am Schnackebusch hoch und dann über die Mulartshütter Schneise in Richtung Hasselbachgraben.










Hasselbach-/ und Schleebachgraben waren heute kein Zuckerschlecken; es war extrem glatt ! Für mich waren das ca. 40km; Max dürfte incl. An-/ und Zurückfahrt von/nach Breinig mindestens 75km auf der Uhr gehabt haben...aber der ist ja noch jung...  

Zum Fotoalbum für größere Bilder...hier klicken...


----------



## rpo35 (19. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tz tz tz!
> 
> Wo bleibt denn der Text ?



Text ist da...zu spät für Schlafmützen...


----------



## rpo35 (21. Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

was ist das denn hier für eine vorweihnachtliche Ruhe ?  
Wir haben vor einer Weile über eine Tour am Heiligabend gesprochen; muß Euch leider mitteilen, daß ich das zeitlich definitiv nicht hinbekomme !!  

Da anzunehmen ist, dass ich vor dem Fest und evtl. auch nicht vor Neujahr keinen von Euch mehr sehen werde, wünsche ich auf diesem Wege allen WBTS-lern und allen "ABUNDZU-Mitfahrern ein schönes Weihanchtfest und eine guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr !!  
Bleibt alle schön gesund; langsamer werden ist erlaubt...  

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich sitze hier zu Hause rum und traue mich nicht raus! Bin immer noch leicht Erkältet. Bin gestern 1:30h gefahren und war tot für drei!

 Hier auf meinem Balkon sind es -4 Grad. Das ist nichts für meine Bronchien. Da muß ich leider in der Wohnung bleiben und Zitronentee mkt Honig trinken 

  Heilig morgen bin ich möglicherweise dabei. Wann sollte es nochmal losgehen?


----------



## Knax (21. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Heilig morgen bin ich möglicherweise dabei. Wann sollte es nochmal losgehen?


...also ich hatte mir gedacht, dass man sich z.B. in Zweifall trifft und eine 2 stündige trailrunde unter die räder nimmt. treffpunkt schon gegen 10 uhr, damit man sich auch schön auf die 

  vorbereiten kann. 
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...z.B. in Zweifall trifft ... gegen 10 uhr


 Klingt gut. Parkplatz Solchbachtal? Was ist mir den anderen vom Außenposten Breinig? Ingo, Ingo, Kai?


----------



## "TWIGGY" (21. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut. Parkplatz Solchbachtal? Was ist mir den anderen vom Außenposten Breinig? Ingo, Ingo, Kai?


Sorry werd nicht dran teilnehmen können fahre schon Donnerstagabend mit danach ist erst einmal Pause über die Tage ....kann erst wieder ab dem 27.12.
Also schöne Feiertage an alles die Donnerstagabend nicht mitfahren.


----------



## Knax (21. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mir den anderen vom Außenposten Breinig? Ingo, Ingo, Kai?


...die werde ich morgen, bzw. donnerstag abend beim night-ride   
fragen! dann aber ein gemütliches ründchen am freitag morgen.
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann aber ein gemütliches ründchen am freitag morgen.
> Knax



Ich lach mich schlapp...  ...unsere Dampflock will "gemütlich radeln"...


----------



## Frank S. (21. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sitze hier zu Hause rum und traue mich nicht raus! Bin immer noch leicht Erkältet. Bin gestern 1:30h gefahren und war tot für drei!
> 
> Hier auf meinem Balkon sind es -4 Grad. Das ist nichts für meine Bronchien. Da muß ich leider in der Wohnung bleiben und Zitronentee mkt Honig trinken



Hallo René, 
du Weichei   , bin heute morgen bei -7°C mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Die letzten Tage war es immer so um die -5°C. 


So natürlich auch von mir an alle ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.

Was ist eigentlich mit Neujahr? Machen wir da eine Tour?

Also bis dann


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2004)

Is klaaar Frank!

 Wochenlang nix schreiben und dann gleich 'ne große Klappe 

 Ich dachte, ich warte mal ab, ob das mit der Neujahrstour mal jemand anderes in die Hände nimmt. Anscheinend muß ich das wieder machen


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2004)

So ich hab auf www.wbts-biker.de.vu eine kleine Umfrage zum Thema Neujahrstour gestartet.

 Fahrzeit ab der WBTS ca. 2h. Können ja als Ziel wieder die Laufenburg ansteuern. Ich denke aber, ohne Einkehr!


----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2004)

Heiligabendtour!?
Wenn ich mein Kettenblatt bis dahin habe gerne. Ist unfahrbar im Moment.
Probier mal bitte jemand den Link zum Video
ob er geht! THX!


----------



## Knax (21. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Heiligabendtour!?
> Wenn ich mein Kettenblatt bis dahin habe gerne. Ist unfahrbar im Moment.
> Probier mal bitte jemand den Link zum Video
> ob er geht! THX!


...das mit dem kettenblatt dürfte doch keine große sache sein!
der video lädt ziemlich langsam, finde ich, sonst alles ok!
@Twiggy: was soll ich denn sagen? morgen abend fahr ich mit Kai, donnerstag mit dem rest und freitag schon wieder... "die dampflock" kann in den ferien nicht, weil sie da auf skiern durch ösiland fährt   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das mit dem kettenblatt dürfte doch keine große sache sein!
> der video lädt ziemlich langsam, finde ich, sonst alles ok!
> @Twiggy: was soll ich denn sagen? morgen abend fahr ich mit Kai, donnerstag mit dem rest und freitag schon wieder... "die dampflock" kann in den ferien nicht, weil sie da auf skiern durch ösiland fährt
> Knax


Ein XTR Kettenblatt zu bekommen ist anscheinend schwerer wie ich gedacht habe. Habe mir jtzt ein bei H&S bestellt. Ich hoffe mal das es bis Donnerstag da ist. Sonst wird aus dem Nightride wohl nichts werden


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2004)

[extremhetzmodus]
    Iggy! Seit wann brauchst DU das große Blatt?!?
    [/extremhetzmodus]






    Für die Eisfüße unter euch habe ich das hier gefunden. Und wer meint, das er fit wäre, sollte das hier mal lesen! Nightrider sollte hier mal gucken. Die Helden unter euch (zB Feuerwehrmänner) wird das hier freuen.

    Richtig! Ich bin nicht ausgelastet. Habe frei und bin krank!

    Ich will hier raus!!!!!!!!!!!

    Will raaadeln!


----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> [extremhetzmodus]
> Iggy! Seit wann brauchst DU das große Blatt?!?
> [/extremhetzmodus]


Aehm großes? Habe ich doch garnicht geschrieben. Bis jetzt hat für dich ja immer das mittlere gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2004)

> Aehm großes? Habe ich doch garnicht geschrieben.


 Ja stimmt! Das kommt, weil ich eh nur auf dem großen Blatt fahre. Da denke ich an den unnützen Ballast nicht 



> Bis jetzt hat für dich ja immer das mittlere gereicht


----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2004)

Aber wenn du unbedingt zu Hause raus willst. Ich hätte da noch ein paar arbeiten im Garten, die erledigt werden müßten. Die belasten dein Herz-Kreislaufsystem auch nicht so. In deinem Alter muß man ja auch drauf achten das man nichts zurück behält wenn man krank ist.


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn du unbedingt zu Hause raus willst...


 Nö jetzt ist dunkel. Da hab' ich Angst!


----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nö jetzt ist dunkel. Da hab' ich Angst!


Ich habe Licht auf der Terasse! Außerdem! Wer soll sich denn an dir vergreifen


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2004)

Da fällt mir auf! Hast ein feines neues Rad (siehe Bildchen links)


----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2004)

Ja wa? Und mit nur einem Kettenblatt was nicht soviel kostet    wenn es mal verschlissen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut. Parkplatz Solchbachtal? Was ist mir den anderen vom Außenposten Breinig? Ingo, Ingo, Kai?


Falls mein Radel wieder einsatzbereit währe! Ginge auch 11 Uhr oder ist Euch das zu spät?


----------



## Handlampe (21. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Eisfüße unter euch habe ich das hier gefunden.



Na, mit den Sohlen hört sich ja echt klasse an....mal schauen ob es das mal auf dem freien Markt zu erwerben gibt.


----------



## Knax (21. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Falls mein Radel wieder einsatzbereit währe! Ginge auch 11 Uhr oder ist Euch das zu spät?


...also mir ist das egal! kannst doch mit deinem schicken neuen singlespeed fahren    da kommst du bestimmt super durch den hasselbachgraben...
Knax


----------



## "TWIGGY" (21. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> @Twiggy: was soll ich denn sagen? morgen abend fahr ich mit Kai, donnerstag mit dem rest und freitag schon wieder... "die dampflock" kann in den ferien nicht, weil sie da auf skiern durch ösiland fährt
> Knax


Tja ist halt so eigentlich wollte ich ja Winterpause machen aber wenn ich mir meinen KM Schnitt mal so ansehe für diesen Monat ist daraus ja wohl nichts geworsen....neben bei geh ich ja noch ins Studio und mache dort auch noch Spinning ....also irgendwann muss ich ja auch mal Pause machen  .Wir sehen uns Donnerstag....bye


----------



## Frank S. (21. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Is klaaar Frank!
> 
> Wochenlang nix schreiben und dann gleich 'ne große Klappe



Hallo René,
nicht böse sein   war doch nur ein Scherz!


----------



## Knax (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
hat jemand etwas dagegen erst um 11:00 uhr am freitag morgen zu starten???
müsste Ingo ja entgegenkommen...
Knax


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> hat jemand etwas dagegen erst um 11:00 uhr am freitag morgen zu starten???
> müsste Ingo ja entgegenkommen...
> Knax


Ich weis aber noch nicht ob ich Morgen mein Kettenblatt bekomme. Wenn nicht ist eh alles hinfällig


----------



## Knax (22. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis aber noch nicht ob ich Morgen mein Kettenblatt bekomme. Wenn nicht ist eh alles hinfällig


...ich wette ein billiges shimano deore blatt hält genau so lange und kostet ein drittel von der XTR!   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich wette ein billiges shimano deore blatt hält genau so lange und kostet ein drittel von der XTR!
> Knax


Ja Ja. Dafür ist es leichter


----------



## IGGY (23. Dezember 2004)

An alle die ich nicht mehr sehen sollte in den nächsten Tagen!
Ich wünsche Euch und Eurer Familie ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch in neue Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Dezember 2004)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der "Heilig Morgen Tour"?

 Da mein Näslein noch etwas schleimig ist, kann ich eine Teilnahme (wann auch immer die Reise statt findet) nicht rechtsverbindlich zu sagen.

 Sollte ich hier allerdings bis morjen früüüh den Zeitpunkt sowie die Lokation der Zusammenkunft erfahren, werde ich möglicherweise als Überraschungsgast auftauchen.

 ...

 Nein! Ich habe (noch) nichts getrunken


----------



## IGGY (23. Dezember 2004)

HI
Also bei mir gibt das Morgen leider nichts. Mein Kettenblatt ist nicht eingetroffen   ! Naja vieleicht kommt es ja Morgen. Ich habe aber die Zeit des wartens auf den DHL mit was nützlichem verbracht. Ich habe unseren Weihnachtsbaum geschmückt


----------



## rpo35 (23. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe unseren Weihnachtsbaum geschmückt  ...


Nabend,

muß Dein Sohn jetzt so über die Tage still halten ?


----------



## IGGY (23. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> muß Dein Sohn jetzt so über die Tage still halten ?


Klar


----------



## rpo35 (23. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Klar


Kinderarbeit ist in Deutschland verboten


----------



## Knax (23. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der "Heilig Morgen Tour"?


...also: ich werde um 11:00 uhr am parkplatz "solchbachtal" sein, auch wenn das wetter nicht gut aussieht. sollte ich nicht kommen, poste ich morgen früh...
@Iggy: reicht es denn nicht deinen sohn als baum zu benutzen, musstest du ihm auch noch so ein hässliches trikot verpassen???    
Knax


----------



## IGGY (24. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...also: ich werde um 11:00 uhr am parkplatz "solchbachtal" sein, auch wenn das wetter nicht gut aussieht. sollte ich nicht kommen, poste ich morgen früh...
> @Iggy: reicht es denn nicht deinen sohn als baum zu benutzen, musstest du ihm auch noch so ein hässliches trikot verpassen???
> Knax


TSV Rules!


----------



## Dirk S. (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
für die weihnachtliche Stimmung ein paar Bilder vom "Weihnachtsspinning"
am 23.12.04. 
Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien ein frohes und besinnliches
Weihnachtsfest. 

Dirk


----------



## XCRacer (24. Dezember 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> weihnachtliche Stimmung ein paar Bilder vom "Weihnachtsspinning"


 Hallo Dirk

 Aufgrund der "weihnachtlichen Stimmung" verkneife ich mir ausnahmsweise die herablassenden Kommentare 

 @Knax: Sorry! Hab's nicht geschafft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (24. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk
> 
> Aufgrund der "weihnachtlichen Stimmung" verkneife ich mir ausnahmsweise die herablassenden Kommentare
> 
> @Knax: Sorry! Hab's nicht geschafft !




Hallo Rene,
da bin ich aber froh!    
Hatte auch noch ein paar nette Kommentare auf Lager,
aber es ist ja Weihnachten......


----------



## rpo35 (24. Dezember 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> für die weihnachtliche Stimmung ein paar Bilder vom "Weihnachtsspinning"
> am 23.12.04.
> Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien ein frohes und besinnliches
> ...


Mahlzeit,

zum Thema Spinning: Hab mir gestern folgendes Spinning Bike für's Training zu Hause bestellt:





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tweety66 (24. Dezember 2004)

.Hallo Ihr Lieben, auch von den Wesselingern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest mit viel guter Stimmung. Lasst Euch reich beschenken und steckt die Nasen nicht zu tief ins Weinglas   . (... obwohl, dann hätte man irgendwann doppelt so viele Geschenke...., da muss ich mal drüber nachdenken! ...nur schade, wenn die am nächsten Morgen alle wieder weg sind     ) 
Liebe Grüße 
Tweety 66


----------



## XCRacer (24. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> zum Thema Spinning: Hab mir gestern folgendes Spinning Bike für's Training zu Hause bestellt:


 Ich vermisse das Smilie 

 ...

 oder war das kein Scherz


----------



## rpo35 (24. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse das Smilie
> 
> ...
> 
> oder war das kein Scherz


Nee René; absolut nicht...komme derzeit zu selten zum biken (vor allem in der Woche) und mit den Dingern kann man super trainieren !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

habe heute Mittag folgenden Newsletter verschickt, den ich aber auch denjenigen nicht vorenthalten möchte, die ihn nicht aboniert haben:

_Hallo Sportsfreunde/innen,

auch wenn ich schon im Newsletter anfang des Monats Weihnachtsgrüsse gesendet habe...noch einmal von herzliche Weihnachtsgrüsse und alles Gute für das kommende Jahr 2005 !!

Zum Schluß noch den Link zu meinem Bild des Jahres und eine kleine Geschichte dazu, da sich ansonsten einige sicher fragen würden "was hat denn das mit Biken zu tun ?":

Im August diesen Jahres traf sich eine kleine Meute Biker aus dem Forum von MTB-News.de zu einem Camping-Wochende. Auf dem Bild seht ihr übrigens meine Tochter und Jürgen alias "Showman" auf dem Weinfest in Bad Dürkheim. Ich finde es einfach fantastisch, wie dieses Treffen (im Mai 2005 soll übrigens das nächste sein;-) entstanden ist und ich denke daß genau dieses Bild verdeutlicht, wie schnell sich, eigentlich absolut fremde Menschen näher kommen können !
Hier jetzt der Link zum Bild: __http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4584/13024IMGP0145_comp-med.jpg__ und hier zu Kai's einzigartigem Bericht: __http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=128280_

_Ausserdem möchte ich noch ganz besonders alle Freunde/innen aus dem Lokalforum Aachen/Köln/Bonn...insbesondere die Wbts-ler Grüssen. Auch dieser Treff ist ziemlich zufällig entstanden und heute für mich garnicht mehr wegzudenken. Hier geht's zur Story des 2. Jahres: __http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=133369_

_So und nu ist's genug für heute; hab noch einiges zu tun ! Bleibt alle wie ihr seid...;-)

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (24. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Knax: Sorry! Hab's nicht geschafft !


...kein problem! so langsam wie ich heute war, wärste eingeschlafen! 
kai musste mich auch gestern abend bei fast jedem berg zu einem sprint herausfordern...   
@rpo35: soll das die spinning-ausgabe für senioren sein?! (sattel, lenker tauschen, SPD dran)    
ich geh jetzt mal zur bescherung! bis dann
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (24. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...soll das die spinning-ausgabe für senioren sein?! (sattel, lenker tauschen, SPD dran)
> ich geh jetzt mal zur bescherung! bis dann
> Knax


Du bist ein richtiger Scherzkeks...Sattel & SPD is klar...Lenker muß erst getestet werden; ist ähnlich wie bei Schwinn-bikes und mit denen kam ich super klar...


----------



## Knax (25. Dezember 2004)

HoHoHo alle zusammen!
...ich hoffe ihr wurdet auch alle so reich beschert, wie ich es wurde...ich sag nur 



bin jetzt erst mal 10 tage skifahren und wünsche desshalb schonmal ein FROHES NEUES JAHR!!!
bis dann
Knax


----------



## IGGY (25. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> HoHoHo alle zusammen!
> ...ich hoffe ihr wurdet auch alle so reich beschert, wie ich es wurde...ich sag nur
> 
> 
> ...


Jo wurde auch reich beschert. Einige Leichtbauteile für meinen Hobel   
Viel Spaß und brech dir nicht die Flügel


----------



## IGGY (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Die Tage gut überstanden ohne ein paar Pfunde mehr auf die Waage zu bringen?
Ich wollte mal anfragen wie es denn nun ausschaut mit der Neujahrstour. Gibt es schon einen konkreten Termin für WBTS und 7GB?


----------



## Dirk S. (27. Dezember 2004)

Habe Heute meinen freien Tag genutzt um etwas gegen den 
Weihnachtsspeck zu tun. 

Es ging mit dem Rennrad (das ist so eins mit den dünnen Reifen)! Es ging erst einmal Richtung Friesheim, Müggenhausen, Schwarzmar über die Wasserburgenroute nach Bad Münstereifel über Arloff, Frauenberg, Borr wieder nach Erp.
67 Km , 600 hm und nach 2,35 h sehr kalte Füsse.   
Bilder nur zwei, Wetter war ja leider nicht so toll.

Das erste Bild Schloß Miel das andere ein Herrenhaus in Schweinheim.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mal anfragen wie es denn nun ausschaut mit der Neujahrstour. Gibt es schon einen konkreten Termin für WBTS und 7GB?


 Bis jetzt können wir folgendes Fest halten:
 SYLVESTER !!! 

 Ich meinte, bis jetzt können wir folgendes festhalten:
 Meik kann aus beruflichen Gründen nur am 01.01.05
 Da käme ein früher Termin wohl den meisten nicht entgegen... (Mir auch nicht! Wegen dem Ereignis in der Nacht zuvor) ...und autofahren wollte ich dann auch nicht vor Mittag!

 Nach der Umfrage, ist der 02.01.05 der Termin, der den meisten passt (17Stimmen für 11Uhr).
 Also werde ich für die Neujahrstour 2005 für den 02.01. 11Uhr einen Termin ab der Wehebachtalsperre Schevhütt' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dialekt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anbieten, der hier zu finden ist.

 Ich denke, das wir im kommenden Jahr noch genug Gelegenheiten finden werden, um mit dem roten Raser (redrace) durch Siebengebirge zu touren. Außerdem ist seine Teilnahme zZ. eh fraglich, da sein Knie ihm noch Kummer macht.


----------



## IGGY (27. Dezember 2004)

Okay. Das ist eine Aussage!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2004)

Simone (Racegirl) hat heute Geburtstag...herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles gute für die Zukunft...   
Ganz wichtig: Schnell wieder gesund werden !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (28. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Simone (Racegirl) hat heute Geburtstag...herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles gute für die Zukunft...
> Ganz wichtig: Schnell wieder gesund werden !!
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Danke Ralph für dein gutes Gedächtnis.   

Hallo Simone,
da wünsche ich dir auch mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag und alles 
Gute für 2005!

 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (28. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das wir im kommenden Jahr noch genug Gelegenheiten finden werden, um mit dem roten Raser (redrace) durch Siebengebirge zu touren. Außerdem ist seine Teilnahme zZ. eh fraglich, da sein Knie ihm noch Kummer macht.



HUHU

Für dich reichts immer noch!!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Für dich reichts immer noch!!


Quatsch nicht...wo bleibt der Termin für die Neujahrstour im SG ?...


----------



## redrace (28. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch nicht...wo bleibt der Termin für die Neujahrstour im SG ?...



Gedulde dich ich gehöre zu der Bevölkerungsschicht die am We arbeiten muss!
Ich denke vor ende Januar Anfang februar wirds nix werden!!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich denke vor ende Januar Anfang februar wirds nix werden!!


Schade...aber hoffentlich liegt wenigstens Schnee !!


----------



## Cheng (28. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also werde ich für die Neujahrstour 2005 für den 02.01. 11Uhr einen Termin ab der Wehebachtalsperre Schevhütt'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hy, da ich der Meinung in das eine vernünftige Neujahrstour auch eine "Rote Laterne" braucht und sie als langsam ausgeschrieben wurde habe ich mich auch eingetragen. , ich denke das ich meine Frisöse auch mitbringen werde!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auch noch auf Sylvester!


----------



## IGGY (29. Dezember 2004)

Was ist denn mit Schnucki,Marco,Michael usw.? Kommt Ihr auch?
Währe nett wenn wir nochmal alle zusammen fahren würden!


----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2004)

Bei einer kurzen MTB-Runde bin ich heute unerwartet auf Schnee gestoßen. Hätte nicht gedacht, das so ab ca. 250m genug Schnee liegt, um zumindest im gefrorenen Zustand das Biken zu erschweren.



 

 

 



 Hier mal die Wehebachtalsperre von hinten:





 Und hier die alte Brücke der ehemaligen Kreisstraße Schevenhütte - Kleinhau. Normalerweise ist diese Brücke unter Wasser:





 Grüüüße


----------



## 50189K (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal zwei Fragen: 
- darf man unter der Woche (dh. morgen) am Obersee (Rurberg bis zur Staumauer) fahren?
- kann man den Obersee wie den Rursee umrunden?


----------



## IGGY (29. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer kurzen MTB-Runde bin ich heute unerwartet auf Schnee gestoßen. Hätte nicht gedacht, das so ab ca. 250m genug Schnee liegt, um zumindest im gefrorenen Zustand das Biken zu erschweren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nächstes mal postest du gefälligst wenn du eine Tour unter die Stollen nimmst   
Schöne Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2004)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> - darf man unter der Woche (dh. morgen) am Obersee (Rurberg bis zur Staumauer) fahren?
> - kann man den Obersee wie den Rursee umrunden?


 Du kannst die Rurtalsperre (Rursee) zu jeder Zeit umrunden. Ausgenommen ist hier der Obersee bis zur Urftstaumauer. Der Staudamm Paulushof (Das ist sozudagen die Grenze zwischen Obersee und Rursee) ist also problemlos zu erreichen.

  Bei Bedarf verstoße ich gegen die Urheberrechte und scanne dir den Rursee ein


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2004)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte mal zwei Fragen:
> - darf man unter der Woche (dh. morgen) am Obersee (Rurberg bis zur Staumauer) fahren?
> - kann man den Obersee wie den Rursee umrunden?



Nabend,

1. Das Gebiet ist an Wochentagen noch immer gesperrt !
2. Klar geht das: Von Rurberg über die Staumauer (Paulushof) bis zur Urftstaumauer und auf der anderen Seite über Einruhr zurück (siehe Anlage). Wenn das zu kurz ist, nicht über die Urftstaumauer und bis kurz vor Gemünd bis Malsbenden. Von dort Richtung Einruhr müsste ich aber selbst mit Karte fahren; da war ich noch nicht.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## 50189K (29. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst die Rurtalsperre (Rursee) zu jeder Zeit umrunden. Ausgenommen ist hier der Obersee bis zur Urftstaumauer. Der Staudamm Paulushof (Das ist sozudagen die Grenze zwischen Obersee und Rursee) ist also problemlos zu erreichen.
> 
> Bei Bedarf verstoße ich gegen die Urheberrechte und scanne dir den Rursee ein


Rursee ist mir bekannt  brachst nicht gegen die Urheberrechte verstoßen.

Meine Frage war die Strecke am Obersee entlang bis zur Staumauer der Urft. Wußte nicht, ob ich die auch unter der Woche fahren darf oder nicht, war mir nicht sicher. Also gibt es morgen nur Heimbach+Rursee... Also obacht, wenn was langsames auf einem schwarz/rotem MTB überholt wird, dann bin ich das


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2004)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Strecke am Obersee entlang bis zur Staumauer der Urft...



wie gesagt; nur am Wochende ! Und meines Wissens ist auch auf der anderen Seite zwischen Gemünd und Einruhr alles dicht. Steht auf der Karte schliesslich ganz groß "Truppenübungsplatz" !!


----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar geht das: Von Rurberg über die Staumauer (Paulushof) bis zur Urftstaumauer und auf der anderen Seite über Einruhr zurück (siehe Anlage).


 Ralph! Die rechte Seeseite (Paulusdamm bis Urftstaumauer und weiter bis Einruhr) ist lauf Wanderkarte Sperrgebiet!

 Ich glaube allerdings nicht, das morgen dort Manöver ist! Also von mir aus auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## 50189K (29. Dezember 2004)

was mich ein wenig wundert ist die Tatsache, das erst beim Schieber an der Urfttalsperre (da wo die Straße hoch zum Kehrmeter geht) ein großeses Schild steht, das nur am WE und an Feiertagen von 8-20Uhr die Strecke offen ist. Davor nicht. Ich schreib die mal an und mal gucken, was die Offiziellen sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2004)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Also obacht, wenn was langsames auf einem schwarz/rotem MTB überholt wird, dann bin ich das


 Viel Spaß! Nicht vegessen nach erfolgreicher Umrundung schön brav in deinem bblog posten!


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2004)

Mensch...steht ja sogar in der Legende; also:

Urftseewanderweg und Oberseewanderweg (also andere Seite) für Wandere und Radfahrer an Samstagen, Sonntagen und Feiertagen geöffnet:
1. April - 31. Oktober von 08.00 - 20:00 Uhr
1. November - 31. März von 08:30 - 17:00 Uhr

An aufeinander folgenden Öffnungstagen durchgehend geöffnet (also auch Nightride möglich...  )

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## 50189K (29. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß! Nicht vegessen nach erfolgreicher Umrundung schön brav in deinem bblog posten!


sowieso  Wenn Bilder gemacht worden sind, kommen die dann auch rein. Hoffentlich regnets nicht....


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich glaube allerdings nicht, das morgen dort Manöver ist! Also von mir aus auf eigene Gefahr



Ich bin mal mit einem Freund in der Woche da rein und sie waren mit dem Jeep hinter uns her. Haben uns dann Querfeldein verpisst...  

Wenn der Oberseewanderweg von der Staumauer bis Einruhr geht, ist das genau das Gebiet, was ich meine. Wenn man das gesperrte Gebiet umfahren will, kann das allerdings ziemlich weit sein; das Gelände ist nicht klein !


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich will übrigens morgen ins Hohe Venn; da liegen ca. 10cm frischer Schnee. Hat wer Lust ?


----------



## IGGY (29. Dezember 2004)

Um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer kurzen MTB-Runde bin ich heute unerwartet auf Schnee gestoßen.



@ xcracer

Waas, sowenig Schnee bei euch?? Hier ist gestern alles (bis in die Innenstädte von K und D!) unter bis zu 10cm Schnee "ersoffen". Heute waren 50% der Flächen im Flachland aber schon wieder braun. Die Trails dürften jedoch noch genug Schneeauflage haben.

Zippi hat gestern eine Schneetour bei uns durch die Wupperberge gemacht. Erinnert mich an den 27. Februar diesen Jahres, da bin ich auch auf halber Strecke in solchen Schneefall geraten.


http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5812/page/1


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Um wieviel Uhr?



Höre eben, daß wir erst um 15:00 Uhr starten können. Beleuchtung muß also mit...


----------



## IGGY (29. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Höre eben, daß wir erst um 15:00 Uhr starten können. Beleuchtung muß also mit...


Sorry. Ist mir zu spät. Ich fahre Morgens!


----------



## talybont (29. Dezember 2004)

Hmmm, das ist doch für mich die Gelegenheit, Euer Revier endlich mal kennenzulernen. Von Merkstein brauch ich auch höchstens 30-40 Minuten.


mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch...steht ja sogar in der Legende


 Hast recht! Das betroffene Gebiet ist aber auf der Karte rot schraffiert!
 Ach was soll's! Muß'te halt die Ohren anlegen, falls du im Kugelhagel gerätst!


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2004)

Halt...Stopp...ich starte doch um 11 in Roetgen...hab nen Zahnarzttermin abends vergessen...  

Also wer mag...11 Uhr am Museumsbahnhof...hier eintragen...

Talybont: Hat aber nix mit dem eigentlichen Revier zu tun...Anfahrt aus Richtung Aachen kommend findest Du hier...(Bildbeschreibung beachten)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das betroffene Gebiet ist aber auf der Karte rot schraffiert!...



Und das ist verdammt groß...  ...jetzt weiß ich auch, warum wir uns dort damals verfahren haben...


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2004)

Sorry Leute...aber die Tour duch's Venn fällt aus. Es ist zu warm und demanch wird nur noch Matsch übrig sein.

Hat sich ja zum Glück noch niemand eingetragen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## 50189K (30. Dezember 2004)

es ist matschig am Rursee gewesen.... War einer von euch heute in der MTB Gruppe in Schwammenaul so gegen 12:25?? Da zog ne größere Gruppe des Weges. 

Ich habe heute auch das Schild mit den Öffnungszeiten an der Staumaer vom Obersee gefunden. Sehr dezent angebracht. 


Bilder von heute sind im Blog (Link siehe Signatur) drinnen.


----------



## IGGY (30. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Leute...aber die Tour duch's Venn fällt aus. Es ist zu warm und demanch wird nur noch Matsch übrig sein.
> 
> Hat sich ja zum Glück noch niemand eingetragen...
> 
> ...


Hast echt was verpasst. In den höheren lagen wo ich mich rumgetrieben habe lag richtig viel Schnee. Leider kann man im Moment keine Bilder hochladen. Wenn es wieder geht lade ich meine Bilder mal hoch.


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...In den höheren lagen wo ich mich rumgetrieben habe lag richtig viel Schnee....



Ich bin heute Mittag gegen 12:00 uhr Richtung Konzen; da hat es heftig genieselt...


----------



## IGGY (30. Dezember 2004)

So nun nach edlichen Versuchen sind die Bilder hier zu finden! Wenn ich das Video hochladen kann was ich gemacht habe, werde ich das hier posten. Ist was feines für die Opas auf dem Spinningrad die keine Landschaft vor den Augen haben, und für die die im Moment durch Krankheiten pausieren müßen


----------



## Penny (30. Dezember 2004)

Sauber Ingo!

Schöne Fotos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (30. Dezember 2004)

Ach der Pedro. Na du alter Baske   
Welches Foto meinst du denn?


----------



## Penny (30. Dezember 2004)

Das mit dem Schneemann!! Ist ganz lustig!
Hoffe Sonntag geht alles klar!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ist was feines für die Opas auf dem Spinningrad die keine Landschaft vor den Augen haben,...



Nu werd mal nicht frech hier Du junger Hüpfer...  ...ich schau mir jetzt mal die Bilder an...Achja...Bilder...da fällt mir noch etwas ein: Danke für den Tip Michael !! Die Cam macht super Bilder...auch die Macroaufnahmen sind nicht übel...  





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Penny (30. Dezember 2004)

@ Iggy Hast Du ICQ oder sowas???


----------



## IGGY (30. Dezember 2004)

Klar geht alles klar. trage dich mal hier  ein!


----------



## Penny (30. Dezember 2004)

Schon geschehen! Hoffe das mein Kumpel nicht schwächelt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (30. Dezember 2004)

Na dann bis Sonntag


----------



## XCRacer (31. Dezember 2004)

Ingo? Geht's dir nicht gut? Du siehst so blass aus


----------



## on any sunday (31. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nu werd mal nicht frech hier Du junger Hüpfer...  ...ich schau mir jetzt mal die Bilder an...Achja...Bilder...da fällt mir noch etwas ein: Danke für den Tip Michael !! Die Cam macht super Bilder...auch die Macroaufnahmen sind nicht übel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besser Früh als zu spät.   

Habe mir die Cam eben von der Poscht abgeholt. Mal gucken, ob die was taucht.   

Einen guten Rutsch an alle!  

Mikele


----------



## XCRacer (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich werde morgen gegen Mittag MTB fahre. Das Wetter soll ja OK werden. Wollte mal die Tour für Sonntag grob abfahren. Falls jemand mitfahren möchte, soll er das jetzt kund tun.

 Ich sach mal: 13Uhr WBTS


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde morgen gegen Mittag MTB fahre.



Ohh eins gegen eins. Wann und wo denn   Nur ich weiß nichts davon   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (31. Dezember 2004)

Potzel gegen Mittag ist ja vergleichbar mit Godzilla gegen King Kong 
 Nur wer ist wer


----------



## Dirk S. (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo WBTS - Biker,
da gerade soviele online sind, will ich noch schnell
euch allen einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für
das neue Jahr wünschen!

Geile Touren mit viel Kraft in den Beinen usw.
Damit das auch klappt anbei der entsprechende Glückkäfer.

Feiert ordentlich und lasst es euch gut gehen!!


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2004)

Auch von mir noch schnell nen Guten Rutsch an alle WBTS-ler !!!
Ich trinke nachher auf viele schöne Touren mit Euch...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (31. Dezember 2004)

HUHU

Auch von mir alles Gute für 2005. 

Ich denke an euch wenn ich diese Nacht Leben rette!!


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2004)

Wir sind Zuhause und ich passe auch beim Feuerwerk gut auf  ...versprochen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (1. Januar 2005)

Ein frohes Neues Jahr Wünsche Ich Euch!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ein frohes Neues Jahr Wünsche Ich Euch!



Auch von mir !!...Hab eben erst die beiden Rolladen oberhalb meiner Rübennase hochgefahren...  

@Iggy: Was ist mit Deinem Desktop Icon ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (1. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir !!...Hab eben erst die beiden Rolladen oberhalb meiner Rübennase hochgefahren...
> 
> @Iggy: Was ist mit Deinem Desktop Icon ?
> 
> ...


Habe ich nicht mehr hinbekommen


----------



## XCRacer (1. Januar 2005)

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!

 Ich war heute unterwegs, um die Neujahrstour für morgen abzufahren. Habe dabei festgestellt, das einige der geplanten Wege unfahrbar sind. Im Meroder Wald ist heftigst gerückt worden. Der lehmige Boden klebt an allem, was mit ihm in Berührung kommt. Hatte böse Schaltprobleme! Hoffe, das das nur an den Schlamm lag und nicht mein Ersatzrad auch noch kapituliert...

 Zudem haben die Wettervorhersager für die kommende Nacht Sturm und Regen gemeldet. Mal sehen, wie das morgen früh aussieht. Ich werde auf jeden Fall zur Talsperre kommen. Möglicherweise machen wir erstmal eine Runde um die WBTS bevor wir dann die Laufenburg ansteuern. Am besten alles WAB. Sollte Mega-Schei$$-Wetter sein, ist es wohl besser gleich Richtung Laufenburg zu radeln, um die Tour nicht unnötig zu strecken.

 Schau mer mal!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sollte Mega-Schei$$-Wetter sein,...



Willst Du echt bei jedem Wetter starten ? Ich hoffe mal, wir haben ein bischen Glück   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (1. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!
> 
> Zudem haben die Wettervorhersager für die kommende Nacht Sturm und Regen gemeldet. Mal sehen, wie das morgen früh aussieht. Ich werde auf jeden Fall zur Talsperre kommen. Möglicherweise machen wir erstmal eine Runde um die WBTS bevor wir dann die Laufenburg ansteuern. Am besten alles WAB. Sollte Mega-Schei$$-Wetter sein, ist es wohl besser gleich Richtung Laufenburg zu radeln, um die Tour nicht unnötig zu strecken.
> 
> Schau mer mal!


Hoffen wir mal das Beste. Von mir auch alles Gute für 2005.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sollte Mega-Schei$$-Wetter sein,...



Willst Du echt bei jedem Wetter starten ? Ich hoffe mal, wir haben ein bischen Glück   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (1. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst Du echt bei jedem Wetter starten ?


 Das Unwetter soll ja "nur" in der Nacht sein. Morgen früh sehen wir genaueres.

*An alle: Schaut bitte morgen früh nochmal hier rein! 
*
 So! Jetzt geht's zum Resteessen (und trinken)


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... So! Jetzt geht's zum Resteessen (und trinken)



Bin schon mittendrin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (1. Januar 2005)

N'Abend und ein frohes neue Jahr.

 So beim versurfen des Tages habe ich den hier gefunden: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/
 Steht auch auf der Startseite vom IBC. 

 Schön ist die Schwierigkeit S-5. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (1. Januar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> So beim versurfen des Tages habe ich den hier gefunden: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


 Den zugehörigen Thread hier im Forum habe ich mal eine zeitlang verfolgt. Ich finde, das hier bei uns im Mittelgebirge diese Scala kaum anwendbar ist. Außerdem ist bei den meisten von uns bei S-2 sowiso Schluß! 70% Gefälle ist schon eine Menge!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich finde, das hier bei uns im Mittelgebirge diese Scala kaum anwendbar ist. Außerdem ist bei den meisten von uns bei S-2 sowiso Schluß! 70% Gefälle ist schon eine Menge!



Sehe ich genauso; ist schon mörderisch was da gezeigt wird


----------



## Happy_User (1. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich genauso; ist schon mörderisch was da gezeigt wird


 Sehe ich auch so. Schon krass, was alles fahrbar ist. ) 

 Mir reichen 1 - 2, ab und zu ist Tragen und Wandern in den Bergen auch ganz nett. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *An alle: Schaut bitte morgen früh nochmal hier rein!
> *


 Bis auf die zwei dunklen Wolken da hinten sieht's ja ganz gut aus. Bis glech!


----------



## IGGY (2. Januar 2005)

Hi
War eine tolle Tour. Wir hatten echt Glück mit dem Wetter!
Hier schonmal die Bilder. Videos kommen noch wenn ich sie hochladen kann. So nun erstmal Rad abtrocknen und ölen. Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racegirl (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wünsche Euch allen für 2005 vor allen Dingen Gesundheit, für unsere Racer eine erfolgreiche und sturzfreie Saison 2005 und allen dazu noch ein glückliches Händchen bei allen Liebesdingen  

Außerdem wollte ich mich noch für die guten Wünsche zu meinem Geburtstag bedanken. War leider die letzten Tage im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes etwas offline  

Gestern bin ich zwar fremdgegangen konnte aber trotzdem die sportliche Ehre aufrechterhalten indem ich beim Reitturnier das Neujahrsspringen für mich entscheiden konnte. Bilder folgen, wenn ich das irgendwie auf die Reihe kriege oder darf man hier nur Fahrradbilder zeigen  

Bin jetzt leider nochmal für mehrere Wochen "außer Haus" hoffe aber sehr, daß ich mich bei der ein oder anderen Tour mal wieder anschließen darf, wenn ich zurück bin. Würde mich auf jeden Fall gerne mal wieder mit Euch Singletrails runterstürzen.

LG

Simone


----------



## Penny (2. Januar 2005)

Ja kann mich nur anschließen war echt ne tolle Tour!!
Wetter war gut, Leute waren nett!  
Freue mich auf die nächste Tour!!


----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2005)

Hier meine Bilder: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5858

 Wenn Ralphs Bilder hoch geladen wurden und das mit Iggys Video klappt, schreibe ich den Bericht, damit alles zusammen bleibt. Bin im Moment was knapp mit der Zeit. Muß ja heute abend schon zur Arbeit.


----------



## IGGY (2. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meine Bilder: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5858
> 
> Wenn Ralphs Bilder hoch geladen wurden und das mit Iggys Video klappt, schreibe ich den Bericht, damit alles zusammen bleibt. Bin im Moment was knapp mit der Zeit. Muß ja heute abend schon zur Arbeit.


Auf meine Videos brauchst du nicht zu warten. Der Admin von der Seite hat den Filemanager noch immer nicht repariert!


----------



## talybont (2. Januar 2005)

Also was das Biken angeht, hat sich der Umzug schon gelohnt. Nette Menschen, nettes Revier! Weiter so  . Da werde ich wohl in Zukunft recht oft zu Euch stoßen.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

war bis eben noch mit der Familie spazieren...fange gleich mit den Bildern an !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2005)

Sooo; meine Bilder sind jetzt auch online...hier klicken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (2. Januar 2005)

So ein Mist das ich die 5 Videos nicht hochladen kann. Wenn Max kommt gebe ich ihm mal eine CD mit den Videos. Dann können wir Sie uns bald anschauen und die Spinning Opas bekommen auch Ihr Video


----------



## Penny (2. Januar 2005)

Kannst Du mir die Videos nicht per E-Mail schicken!??


----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2005)

Zur diesjährigen Neujahrstour trafen sich zwölf Biker auf dem Staudamm der Wehebachtalsperre. Es sollte eine ruhige Runde im gemäßigten Tempo werden. Der erste Teil der Tour umfasste eine Umrundung der Wehebachtalsperre. Im zweiten Abschnitt war das Ziel die Laufenburg. Nach ein paar recht kniffeligen Trails zum Ausklang fanden sich (fast) alle wieder auf dem Parkplatz am Staudamm ein.



 

 

 



 Einzig Bruce Ville verkürzte aus zeitlichen Gründen etwas. Frank S. fuhr weitgehend gemeinsam mit Wurmtalbiker, dem das Tempo von Anfang an etwas zu hoch war. Ich hoffe, wir haben dich jetzt nicht für immer vertrieben 

  Hier alle Mitradeler des heutigen Tages (Frank S. und Wurmtalbiker fehlen hier):



  Cheng, JJ, XCRacer, talybont, rpo35, (verdeckt) Guido 1, Bruce Ville, charly245, Penny und Iggy
(Falls da was nicht stimmt, sofort Alarm schlagen!)

  Hier alle Bilder von XCRacer, rpo35 und Iggy

 Natürlich war es mal wieder eine tolle Tour mit einigen neuen Gesichtern, die natürlich jederzeit bei unseren Touren willkommen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (2. Januar 2005)

Ein großes Hallo an alle Mitbiker,

war wirklich eine großartige Tour, hat riesig Spaß gemacht mit einer so großen Truppe zu fahren. Auch wenn ich am Ende ca. 59 km und knapp 900 hm auf meinem Tacho hatte war ich ziemlich fertig aber zufrieden mit meiner Leistung.
 
Werde mich natürlich, wenn die Zeit es zuläßt gerne, wieder anschließen, wobei aber auch alle gerne auch Samstags bei den Omerbachern willkommen sind. Beobachtet den Thread, unsere Termine werden regelmäßig eingetragen.  
Ein Lob auch an die Kamerakinder Rene', Ingo und Ralph, die Videos würden mich auch interresieren.

Dann bis zum nächsten mal!

hier noch mein Profil von heute.








@XCRacer: Ist die Mail angekommen?


----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: Ist die Mail angekommen?


 Ja ist angekommen. Danke dir!
 Hab' iggy gemailt, er soll mir die Videoschnipsel schicken. Ich füge die zusammen und parke die vorübergehend auf meinem Webspace. Poste dann den Link hier im Thread.


----------



## Bruce Ville (2. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig Bruce Ville verkürzte aus zeitlichen Gründen etwas.



Danke, daß jetzt das ganze Forum weiß daß ich abgekürzt habe.
Ist nun mal so: das einzige wovor ich Angst habe ist meine Frau  . Danke an die WBTS-Gang für die nette Tour, bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...hier noch mein Profil von heute...



Ich arme Sau mußte sogar noch Gas geben um einigermaßen pünktlich nach Hause zu kommen...isch habe nämlisch auch Angst vor meiner Frau...  

Feiner Bericht René...


----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2005)

Netter Bericht, René

War ja wieder ordentlich was los bei euch. 
Ihr habt ja scheinbar auch ein wenig mehr Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt als wir.... wir sind doch am Ende unserer Tour in einen ziemlichen Schauer geraten.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ihr habt ja scheinbar auch ein wenig mehr Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt als wir.... wir sind doch am Ende unserer Tour in einen ziemlichen Schauer geraten.



Nabend,

jedem was er verdient Uwe...   ...

Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, Dumdidum, ...wo bleibt das Video ?   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (3. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo bleibt das Video ?


 Wir arbeiten drann!

 Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben


----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir arbeiten drann!
> 
> Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben



Nach den beiden Touren Sylvester & Neujahr is an mir nix mehr geschmeidig....


----------



## Knax (4. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Max kommt gebe ich ihm mal eine CD mit den Videos.


...endlich bin ich wieder in der heimat (unverletzt und munter)!!! was man nicht alles in einer woche verpassen kann    brenne jetzt natürlich darauf wieder zu biken, daher: was geht am wochenende???
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...was geht am wochenende???
> Knax



Ganz einfach: Videobearbeitung am heimischen PC...  ...Willkommen zurück Max !!


----------



## Knax (4. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach: Videobearbeitung am heimischen PC...  ...Willkommen zurück Max !!


...ich habe jetzt seit 4 tagen keinen sport mehr getrieben, da die blasen an meinen versen (vom tourengehen) sich entzündet haben! kann man sich das vorstellen?!    
@Iggy: bring mir die CD flott vorbei und eine halbe stunde später sind sie auf dem server! basta ^^
Knax


----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...da die blasen an meinen versen (vom tourengehen) sich entzündet haben! kann man sich das vorstellen?!



Ja, hatte ich beim Bund vor über 20 Jahren auch mal. Äußerst ätzende Angelegenheit. Schlafen ging nur noch auf dem (damals noch nicht vorhandenen) Bauch...Gute Besserung!


----------



## Knax (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
habe gerade alle Videos von Iggy hochgeladen. die seite ist zwar "etwas" schlicht, aber ich denke mal, dass eh nur die videos interessieren!
viel spass beim gucken:

KLICK MICH AN!!!

Knax


----------



## IGGY (4. Januar 2005)

Danke Max und René


----------



## Dirk S. (4. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> habe gerade alle Videos von Iggy hochgeladen. die seite ist zwar "etwas" schlicht, aber ich denke mal, dass eh nur die videos interessieren!
> viel spass beim gucken:
> 
> ...



Hallo Knax,
schöne Videos. Besonderrs das für Spiningfans.
Man merkt aber, das ihr keine Ahnung vom spinnen habt.   
Auf dem Video fehlt nämlich das Beste vom Spining:

Ein wohl geformter Po!   

Besser als Biker in dicken Winterklamotten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (4. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Max und René


keine ursache. als Iggy eben bei mir zu hause die CD vorbei gebracht hat, kam mein kleiner bruder vorbei. sagt der doch tatsächlich Iggy säh niemals aus als wäre er 30 jahre alt, eher 19 jahre jung    ...der beweiß ist erbracht: 
BIKEN HÄLT JUNG!!!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...sagt der doch tatsächlich Iggy säh niemals aus als wäre er 30 jahre alt, eher 19 jahre jung    ...der beweiß ist erbracht:
> BIKEN HÄLT JUNG!!!
> Knax



Der sollte mich mal sehen...  ...übrigens geht der Link bei mir nicht...


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wohl geformter Po!
> 
> Besser als Biker in dicken Winterklamotten!


 Ich muß ja saaagen, Dirk!

 ....

 Du hast vom Spinning einen  ... hübschen Hintern bekommen !


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß ja saaagen, Dirk!
> 
> ....
> 
> Du hast vom Spinning einen  ... hübschen Hintern bekommen !



Quatsch nich von Är***en...sach mir wat mit dem Link is...


----------



## Dirk S. (4. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch nich von Är***en...sach mir wat mit dem Link is...




Den verrate ich dir bei der nächsten Tour oder per PM.
Nicht das hier eine von den Frauen mitliest!   

Schöne Tour seid ihr am Sonntag gefahren.
Ich habe am Samstag zu langer Herr der Ringe geschaut und promt
verschlafen....   

Aber das Jahr mit den guten Vorsätzen hat gerade angefangen.
3 kg weniger, besser biken, mehr spinnnen usw.


----------



## IGGY (4. Januar 2005)

Bei mir geht der Link! 19? Währe ich die nur nochmal


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch nich von Är***en...sach mir wat mit dem Link is...



Ich will ja nicht meckern, bin ja auch nicht betroffen   aber wenn man sich die Adresse ansieht:

..../max.peters/ÜbersichtBikeVideos.htm

fällt ein böses Ü auf! Ich finde allerdings, das sich Dirk im Aussehen stark verbessert hat.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2005)

Was würdet ihr ohne mich nur machen... ?

  Hier sind unsere WBTS Videos:
*http://freespace.paidspace.de/xcracer/*

  Ich empfehle für DSL User die größere Datei (768k)
  Modem/ISDN User können die kleine Datei (256k) zumindest mal ansehen und dann entscheiden, ob sie den "Riesendownload" starten 

 Edit: Ich habe das Video etwas zusammengekürzt und auf das wesentliche beschränkt !


----------



## Penny (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei mir geht auch kein Link!!  

Gruß!!! 
Wann ist die nächste Tour bei Euch???


----------



## Knax (4. Januar 2005)

...ups! habe das böse "Ü" gegen ein "U" ausgetauscht. jetzt müsste es bei allen browsern laufen. 

GUCKST DU HIER! 

Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Penny (4. Januar 2005)

AAAHHHHHHH!
Jetzt funzt es!  

Danke


----------



## Penny (4. Januar 2005)

@IGGY

Du wackelst aber beim filmen,hast Du Parkinson!!!


----------



## Knax (4. Januar 2005)

Penny schrieb:
			
		

> @IGGY
> 
> Nächstes mal nehme ich meine auch mal mit damit mann deine komische Stimme mal hört   !


...in einem part hört man ihn aber deutlich   
Knax


----------



## Penny (4. Januar 2005)

Stimmt!!! Aber als Kommentator geht er aber nicht durch!


----------



## Knax (4. Januar 2005)

...man kannt nicht alles können! hauptsache gut biken kann der jung   
habe eben seit ca. 1 woche noch mal auf meinem esel gesessen...irgendwie kam mir das ungewohnt vor    
Knax


----------



## IGGY (4. Januar 2005)

@ Penny
Ich denke das Sonntag wieder eine Tour steigt. Ist ja eigentlich jeden Sonntag so. Mal schauen ob jemand was plant. Ich bin nicht der große Guide hier. Ist eher Rene´s Part


----------



## Cheng (4. Januar 2005)

Penny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bei mir geht auch kein Link!!
> 
> ...



Hy, guckst Du HIER wenn Du Lust hast!


----------



## IGGY (4. Januar 2005)

Ich für meinen Teil kann am Samstag nicht. Ich fahre auf alle Fälle am Sonntag!


----------



## Knax (5. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil kann am Samstag nicht. Ich fahre auf alle Fälle am Sonntag!


...da würde ich mich anschließen am sonntag! wie wärs mit der runde über die WBTS zur kapelle in obermaubach, dann kalltal... hätte noch mal lust etwas längeres zu machen   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ihr lacht doch alle gerne richtig ?...Besonders über andere gelle ?...Wollt ihr lachen ?...Ja, ihr wollt lachen...klick...

Am besten tauche ich jetzt ne Weile ab...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Samstag oder Sonntag fahre...


----------



## IGGY (5. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> ihr lacht doch alle gerne richtig ?...Besonders über andere gelle ?...Wollt ihr lachen ?...Ja, ihr wollt lachen...klick...
> 
> ...


Ich lache nicht. Ich finde das cool


----------



## Dirk S. (5. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lache nicht. Ich finde das cool




Hut ab!   

Find ich echt gut zu Hause spinnen.

Aber was machst du gegen die Langeweile auf dem Spinner?
TV schauen, Radio hören.... ???   

Es fehlt dir ja die gute Aussicht.
Die werde ich Morgen im Studio wieder geniessen!!    

Mal schauen ob ich am Sonntag im Wald an der WBTS überhaupt noch
fahren kannn.

Muss ja noch mit dem Alten fahren.
Da neue SCHÄTZCHEN kommt erst Ende Februar!


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...klick...


 Muah! BODYDYNAMIK steht auf dem Gestell 
 Na dann halt' dich mal daran!


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich echt gut zu Hause spinnen.


 Machst du doch jeden Tag 



> Da neue SCHÄTZCHEN kommt erst Ende Februar!


 Sag ich doch! Du bist bekloppt! Hast wohl Geld zuviel. Gib das lieber mir! 

Was für uns?


----------



## Dirk S. (5. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Machst du doch jeden Tag
> 
> Sag ich doch! Du bist bekloppt! Hast wohl Geld zuviel. Gib das lieber mir!
> 
> Was für uns?




Danke für die Komplimente!   

Aber einer muss doch die Wirtschaft ankurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (5. Januar 2005)

Immer diese Kommentare zulasten anderer im Forum.   

Aber sonst wäre es ja auch sehr langweilig!!  

Mit dem Spendenlauf ist eine gute Sache. Da bin ich auf jedenfall
dabei.  

Ob Laufen oder Bike ist mir egal!
Dann trage mal einen Termin ein XC - Racer.
Du bist doch hier der OL.


----------



## Knax (5. Januar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Spendenlauf ist eine gute Sache. Da bin ich auf jedenfall
> dabei.
> Ob Laufen oder Bike ist mir egal!


...sehe ich auch so! bin aber eher für die bike-tour + verlängerung!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber was machst du gegen die Langeweile auf dem Spinner?...



Volle Kanne Musik und ein P-Heft Du Scherzkeks...


----------



## XCRacer (6. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdet ihr ohne mich nur machen... ?
> 
> Hier sind unsere WBTS Videos:
> http://freespace.paidspace.de/xcracer/
> ...


  Ein Nachtag wegen dem Video:
   Der obige Link funzt ja meistens nicht. Deswegen habe die Videos erstmal *hier* abgelegt, bis ich was besseres finde.

   Nochmal:
   Das ist nur ein Zusammenschnitt der einzelnen Sequenzen von Iggys Videokünsten. Also nix Neues!


----------



## IGGY (6. Januar 2005)

Hast du toll zusammen geschnitten


----------



## IGGY (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe mal einen Termin gemacht für Sonntag da René ja nicht in die Pötte kommt   
Bitte hier eintragen!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2005)

Moin...  

na, was hab ich wohl zu vermelden ?...Latürnich...einen Geburtstag, was sonst...  

Uns Holger unterschlägt uns zwar in seinem Profil sein Alter...aber er hat GEB heute !!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Holger      ...feier schön und genieße den Tag !!
...und melde Dich rasch für die Spendentour an...  

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Holger


 Da sag ich natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Dirk S. (8. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da sag ich natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag




Hallo Holger,
auch von mir ein dickes Happy Birthday und alles Gute
für dein neues Lebensjahr!


----------



## XCRacer (8. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich habe mal einen Termin gemacht für Sonntag da René ja nicht in die Pötte kommt
> Bitte hier eintragen!


 Na wenn 166Y die Führung übernimmt, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

ich wollte ja eigentlich heute mit Boris fahren...aber bei dem Wetter ging ja nix...  
Da ich morgen nicht soviel Zeit habe, versuche ich's nochmal am Sonntagstreff in Roetgen. Da wird jetzt immer um 10:30 gestartet.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (8. Januar 2005)

Besten Dank für die Glückwünsche. 
 Bin heute endlich mal wieder Radel gefahren. 4 Stunden RR ohne kalte Hände und Füße. War klasse. Die Windprobleme konnte ich auch relativ gut umplanen. In alter Wild-West-Manier ging es erst immer gen Westen und somit gegen Mittag dann braf gen Osten mit überwiegend Rückenwind und Seitenwind. 

 Ob ich in Roetgen bike weiß ich noch nicht. Zur Zeit acker ich etwas mehr beim Laufen und würde dort gerne die langen Distanzen abjoggern. 17 + 13. 

 Ich habe schon einmal eine e-mail an den Veranstalter geschrieben und nach der Streckenbeschaffenheit gefragen. HM? Viele?

 Aber im Moment bremst mich mein Rücken. Also, abwarten und Tee trinken.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Januar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> immer gen Westen und somit gegen Mittag



Schon wieder nen Schattenfahrer der gegen mich fährt   

Auch von mir noch alles Gute zum   Da Du ja kein Alk trinkst spar ich mir den Smilie    Wir sehen uns   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Januar 2005)

Na das schließt sich der Biker aus dem fernen Süden den Geburtstagsgrüßen doch mal an!!! Holger alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!

Grüße an alle WBTS Biker vom Felix


----------



## talybont (8. Januar 2005)

@Holger

Alles Gute auch von mir.


mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ob ich in Roetgen bike weiß ich noch nicht...



@Holger: Laufen kannst Du in diesem Jahr noch genug; ich fänd's schön, wenn Du am 23zigsten mit uns fährst !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2005)

Achja Leute: Hab ich Euch eigentlich schon gesagt, dass der Rucksack total genial ist ?...Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Beteiligten !!!!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2005)

Da Iggy heute der Guide war, muß er einen Kurzbericht schreiben 
 Aber der muß sich erst mal erholen 

 Hier schon mal ein paar Bilder als Vorgeschmack!


----------



## Dirk S. (9. Januar 2005)

Heute war bei mir eine Tour mit dem Rennrad angesagt.
Es gibt noch einige Lücken bei den Trainingseinheiten
zu schließen.     

Nachdem es Gestern sehr feucht und windig war, hat Petrus seine
Meinung geändert und mir schönes Wette gegönnt.

Es ging über Weilerwist nach Meckenheim durch das Obstanbaugebiet.
Um nicht schon wieder gegen den Wind zu fahren, ging es über 
Peppenhoven zurück nach Erp.

Irgenwie hatte ich den Eindruck, das mich auf der ganzen Tour
einer am Sattel zieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (9. Januar 2005)

HUHU

@Holger

Happy Birthday nachträglich!!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

ich war heute nach ewiger Zeit noch einmal mit den TV-lern aus Roetgen unterwegs. Bericht und ein paar Bilder...hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo
Na dann werde ich mal   

Heute trafen sich 5 Biker bei bestem Bikewetter an der WBTS ( Charly245,Knax,XCRacer,Wiesel und meine Wenigkeit).




Nach einem kurzen Pläuschen und dem obligatorischen Gruppenfoto machten wir uns dann auf den Weg Richtung Thönradweg. Auf dem Weg Richtung Vossenack wurden in den Trails einige Videos gemacht die wir hier noch veröffentlichen werden. Von Vossenack sind wir in Richtung Obermaubach hoch zur Kapelle gefahren. An der Kapelle angekommen haben wir eine kleine Rast eingelegt. Nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause sind wir dann auch schon wieder los. Jedoch nach ca.1km mußte Max uns mal zeigen wie man einen Reifen richtig nachpummt. Hierzu gibt es später noch ein kleines Filmchen bei dem Ihr euch krümmen werdet vor lachen   . Nach der kurzen Einlage von Max sind wir den Berg hoch in Richtung (keine Ahnung wie das heist). Oben angekommen haben wir uns auch sofort in die Felsenabfahrt gestürtzt auf der XCRacer wieder ein kleines Filmchen gemacht hat. Nun sind wir in Richtung Kalltal geradelt um dort dann den Heimweg anzutreten! Aus dem Kalltal sind wir dann über Vosenack zurück nach Hause(WBTS) gefahren. Die letzten Kilometer haben mir den Rest gegeben. War schon komisch mal hinten zu fahren    Danke an XCRacer der mich mit essbarem versorgt hat und der mir dann noch zu guter letzt 10 geliehen hat damit ich mir in Vicht ein Cola und einen Schokoriegel kaufen konnte. Ohne diese letzte Mahlzeit hätte ich es wohl nicht bis nach Hause geschafft! Hier meine Bilder die ich noch neben den Videos gemacht habe. Guckst du hier! 
Videos kommen dann Morgen! @XCRacer  Kai und ich hatten aber Heute was viel besseres wie deinen Reisfladen nach der Tour. Unsere Frauen haben mit Apfelstrudel und Waffeln auf uns gewartet


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die letzten Kilometer haben mir den Rest gegeben. War schon komisch mal hinten zu fahren  ...



@Ingo: Bist Du mal wieder an die falschen geraten ?...  ...was ein Glück, dass ich nicht da war...


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meine Bilder die ich noch neben den Videos gemacht habe. Guckst du hier!
> Videos kommen dann Morgen! @XCRacer Kai und ich hatten aber Heute was viel besseres wie deinen Reisfladen nach der Tour. Unsere Frauen haben mit Apfelstrudel und Waffeln auf uns gewartet


 Ich habe nach zwei Teller Nudeln und einem drei-viertel Reisfladen kapituliert und mußte erstmal auf die Couch 

 Schöne Bilder. Habe gar nicht mit bekommen, das du soviel geknipst hast.
 Jipp Jaas mit dem Video! Oder muß ich das wieder machen?


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2005)

Ralph! Das Tempo war OK. 17er Schnitt glaub ich. Iggy hatte nur ein wenig unterzuckert. Hättest am Vorabend mehr Chips essen sollen  

 Kann hier mal einer die technischen Daten von heute posten? Km / h:mm / hm !
 Am besten von WBTS bis WBTS. Aber ihr seit eucxh ja nicht einig wegen der Distanz Breinig-WBTS. Zitat: "irgendwas zwischen 4 und 12km"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (9. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph! Das Tempo war OK. 17er Schnitt glaub ich. Iggy hatte nur ein wenig unterzuckert. Hättest am Vorabend mehr Chips essen sollen
> 
> Kann hier mal einer die technischen Daten von heute posten? Km / h:mm / hm !
> Am besten von WBTS bis WBTS. Aber ihr seit eucxh ja nicht einig wegen der Distanz Breinig-WBTS. Zitat: "irgendwas zwischen 4 und 12km"


Also wir hatten von Breinig bis Breinig 72km bei 1124 Hm!
Video ist gerade unterwegs nach Max per Mail!


----------



## Dirk S. (9. Januar 2005)

Das hast Du aber einen schönen Bericht geschrieben Iggy.
Bilder sind auch nicht schlecht.   

Aber wo gab es die blauen Jacken im Sonderangebot??   

Noch einen schönen Abend und gute Erholung........


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...und gute Erholung........



Yep...kann mal schnell einer ein Sauerstoffzelt für IGGY posten ?...  Jaja, ich sags ja immer: Schnützen ist gesund...


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war bei mir eine Tour mit dem Rennrad angesagt.


 Hast du fein gemacht! Poste lieber mal ein Bild von deinem neuen Gaul !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Holger und ich waren heute auch bei der ultimativen Modtour unterwegs. Wenn Ihr Bock habt Toertocht Gulpen 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Knax (9. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nach zwei Teller Nudeln und einem drei-viertel Reisfladen kapituliert und mußte erstmal auf die Couch


...bei mir gab es haufenweise spearribs   
super tour, klasse wetter...und kaum schlamm!
@Iggy: video ist noch nicht da! (kann eh noch was dauern, da morgen der ernst des lebens wieder beginnt   )
@rpo35: mit was für einer gurke war denn Arndt unterwegs?  
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: mit was für einer gurke war denn Arndt unterwegs?



Lass ihn das nicht sehen...  ...na so'n 28" Cross-/ oder Trekkingteil halt...aber mit feinsten Komponenten.


----------



## Frank S. (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
na da seid Ihr heute aber wieder alle fleißig unterwegs gewesen.

Ich habe mich heute eine wenig auf der Sophienhöhe ausgetobt. Habe dort mal mein Hardtail getestet. Das habe ich jetzt schon fast ein Jahr und bin nur auf der Straße damit gefahren.

rpo35 und Iggy wissen ja schon bescheid und für alle anderen die es interessiert, ich habe auf unserer Neujahrstour mal wieder meinen Rahmen geschrottet. Das war jetzt der dritte vom Rose Versand. Ein paar Bilder seht ihr unten. Zur Zeit bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Viergelenker.


----------



## IGGY (9. Januar 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> na da seid Ihr heute aber wieder alle fleißig unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> Ich habe mich heute eine wenig auf der Sophienhöhe ausgetobt. Habe dort mal mein Hardtail getestet. Das habe ich jetzt schon fast ein Jahr und bin nur auf der Straße damit gefahren.
> ...


Ach Quatsch Fully. Hast doch ein HT was potenzial hat


----------



## Knax (10. Januar 2005)

...was man nicht alles noch vor der schule erledigen kann:



GUCKST DU HIER     die videos von gestern!

Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (10. Januar 2005)

Und hier ist der komplette Zusammenschnitt zu finden:
http://www.xcracer.de/movies/


----------



## Frank S. (10. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Quatsch Fully. Hast doch ein HT was potenzial hat



Hallo Iggy,
das HT ist schon klasse, doch für meinen Rücken ist es nichts.
Ein Fully muß schon wieder her.


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier ist der komplette Zusammenschnitt zu finden:
> http://www.xcracer.de/movies/



Moin,

nicht schlecht...vor allem die Pumpaktion...


----------



## Knax (10. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht...vor allem die Pumpaktion...


...die pumpe liegt schon auf dem müll   
so ein schrott: die 3. pumpe innerhalb eines halben jahres!!! habe einfach zu viel kraft   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...die pumpe liegt schon auf dem müll
> so ein schrott: die 3. pumpe innerhalb eines halben jahres!!! habe einfach zu viel kraft
> Knax



Es war also nicht schön für Dich...das tut mir leid...


----------



## on any sunday (10. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Na dann werde ich mal
> 
> Heute trafen sich 5 Biker bei bestem Bikewetter an der WBTS ( Charly245,Knax,XCRacer,Wiesel und meine Wenigkeit).
> ...




Wenn ich mir die Fotos so anschaue, hätte ich ein paar Fragen. Ist blau die neue Teamfarbe, könnt ihr schon euer Lied und wo ist Vadder Abraham?  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## IGGY (10. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die Fotos so anschaue, hätte ich ein paar Fragen. Ist blau die neue Teamfarbe, könnt ihr schon euer Lied und wo ist Vadder Abraham?
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Man bin ich froh das ich eine graue Jacke habe


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ist blau die neue Teamfarbe...



Tja, wenn der Feuervogel fehlt, wirds halt langweilig...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Könnt ihr nicht mal ein bischen Werbung für die Spendentour machen ? Ist mir irgendwie zu ruhig...


----------



## Wiesel (10. Januar 2005)

> Kann hier mal einer die technischen Daten von heute posten? Km / h:mm / hm !
> Am besten von WBTS bis WBTS. Aber ihr seit eucxh ja nicht einig wegen der Distanz Breinig-WBTS.



Ohne den "Overhead" Breinig-WBTS waren es bei mir 52,2 km, 3:01h und 949hm (von Parkplatz bis Parkplatz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe hier noch eine Tune Sattelstütze 31,6 mm Durchmesser und 420 mm lang. Das Teil ist nagelneu und war für meinen kaputten  Red Bull Rahmen gedacht. 
Also kann jemand von euch die Stütze brauchen? Das Teil soll 85 kosten. Wenn ihr kein Interesse habt werde ich sie bei ebay versteigern.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe hier noch eine Tune Sattelstütze 31,6 mm Durchmesser und 420 mm lang. Das Teil ist nagelneu und war für meinen kaputten  Red Bull Rahmen gedacht.
> Also kann jemand von euch die Stütze brauchen? Das Teil soll 85 kosten. Wenn ihr kein Interesse habt werde ich sie bei ebay versteigern.



@Frank: Hast Du schon einen neuen Rahmen ?


----------



## Frank S. (11. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Frank: Hast Du schon einen neuen Rahmen ?



Ich habe mir etwas ausgesucht. Muß morgen mal den Preis abklären und dann mal schauen was es mit dem Red Bull gibt.
Was ich mir ausgesucht habe wird aber nicht verraten. Nur soviel kann ich sagen, die Sattelstütze, der Umwerfer und das Innenlager passen nicht mehr. Achja und der Rahmen ist mattschwarz   .


----------



## redrace (11. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier ist der komplette Zusammenschnitt zu finden:
> http://www.xcracer.de/movies/



HUHU

Ich will auch wieder fahren !!


----------



## IGGY (11. Januar 2005)

Das glaube ich Dir. Ist bestimmt Mist nicht aufs Rad zu können! He aber sehe es doch mal so. Du hast keinen Verschleiß am Rad und deine Knochen werden geschohnt. Und das ist ja nun mal der wichtigste Punkt in deinem Alter   
*Hetzmodus aus!*


----------



## XCRacer (12. Januar 2005)

Nicht das ihr wieder meint, ich würde mich wegen des Termins für Sonntag wieder drücken wollen. Aber kann im schlimmsten Fall erst Samstag sagen, ob ich Sonntag radeln werde. Habe ja auch noch ein Privatleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (12. Januar 2005)

Ich denke das ich bei trockenem Wetter eine Trailrunde fahren werde. Ansonsten    wieder so eine Runde wie letzten Sonntag? Mal gucken ob ich diesmal durchhalte


----------



## redrace (12. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das ihr wieder meint, ich würde mich wegen des Termins für Sonntag wieder drücken wollen. Aber kann im schlimmsten Fall erst Samstag sagen, ob ich Sonntag radeln werde. Habe ja auch noch ein Privatleben.



Hey!!  Was höre ich denn da!!

Name!!?? Bild!!?? Maße!!??


----------



## redrace (12. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich Dir. Ist bestimmt Mist nicht aufs Rad zu können! He aber sehe es doch mal so. Du hast keinen Verschleiß am Rad und deine Knochen werden geschohnt. Und das ist ja nun mal der wichtigste Punkt in deinem Alter
> *Hetzmodus aus!*


 

HUHU

Das tut mir auch weh!! Aber am Freitag gehts zum Kernspin und dann sehen wir weiter!! 
Was mich nur wundert ist, ich kann joggen, Volleyball spielen , Ski fahren nur nicht Rad fahren!!?? Da muss bestimmt eine Voodoopuppe im Spiel sein!!    

Wer von Euch war das ??    Ich verspreche auch nie wieder so schnell zu fahren, dass Ihr nicht mehr mitkommt!!  
Außer wenn Iggy dabei ist den fahr ich in Grund und Boden!!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wer von Euch war das ??    Ich verspreche auch nie wieder so schnell zu fahren, dass Ihr nicht mehr mitkommt!!  ...



Ich war's nicht red...Du schimpfst doch immer mit mir ich wäre zu schnell (vor allem, wen Boris dabei ist...*g*)

Ich habe übrigens im Moment auch Probleme mit den Knien. Entweder trete ich auf dem Spinningbike zu schwer, oder die Position stimmt noch nicht. Ich tippe aber auf das erste...mal sehen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (12. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war's nicht red...Du schimpfst doch immer mit mir ich wäre zu schnell (vor allem, wen Boris dabei ist...*g*)
> 
> Ich habe übrigens im Moment auch Probleme mit den Knien. Entweder trete ich auf dem Spinningbike zu schwer, oder die Position stimmt noch nicht. Ich tippe aber auf das erste...mal sehen.
> 
> ...



HUHU

Immer schön ne 100er Frequenz treten dann klappt es auch mit dem Knie!! Oder wars die Nachbarin??


----------



## rpo35 (12. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Immer schön ne 100er Frequenz treten dann klappt es auch mit dem Knie!! Oder wars die Nachbarin??



Hast schon recht...ich fahr wieder zu dicke Gänge...nix Nachbarin...


----------



## XCRacer (12. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Hey!!  Was höre ich denn da!!
> 
> Name!!?? Bild!!?? Maße!!??


 Masse oder Maße ?

 Kilogramm oder mg²


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Außer wenn Iggy dabei ist den fahr ich in Grund und Boden!!


Immer diese Versprechungen die dann nicht eingehalten werden   
Das mit den Problemen beim biken mit deinen Beinen kenne ich. Habe ich auch noch immer mit zu tuhen. Ist bei mir aber auch nur beim biken   . Ich war Heute laufen und dabei hatte ich keine Probleme! Naja ich drücke Dir mal die Daumen das es bald besser wird.
*Nadel wieder aus der Puppe herrauszieh*


----------



## Dirk S. (13. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese Versprechungen die dann nicht eingehalten werden
> Das mit den Problemen beim biken mit deinen Beinen kenne ich. Habe ich auch noch immer mit zu tuhen. Ist bei mir aber auch nur beim biken   . Ich war Heute laufen und dabei hatte ich keine Probleme! Naja ich drücke Dir mal die Daumen das es bald besser wird.
> *Nadel wieder aus der Puppe herrauszieh*



Hallo Zusammen.
wenn ich hier die letzten Seite lese, wird mir ganz anders....
Wir sollten einen neues Thema aufmachen:

Verschleißerscheinungen/ Verletzungen bei Bikern    

Na dann mal an alle VERLETZTEN - Gute Besserung!   

XC - Racer und Privatleben am Sonntag Morgen ???????
Da kann nur eine Frau ihr Finger im Spiel haben!??


----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> XC - Racer und Privatleben am Sonntag Morgen ??????
> Da kann nur eine Frau ihr Finger im Spiel haben!??


 Aber heiß geliebter Dirki !
 Wiso denn FRAU ???
 Sind wir nicht alle im falschen Körper gefangen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber heiß geliebter Dirki !
> Wiso denn FRAU ???


Genau, nen bisschen bi schadet nie   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2005)

OK! Ihr habt mich überzeugt. Mountainbiken ist wichtiger als ... 

Hier der Termin zur "Drei-Talsperren-Rundfahrt"


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> OK! Ihr habt mich überzeugt. Mountainbiken ist wichtiger als ...
> 
> Hier der Termin zur "Drei-Talsperren-Rundfahrt"



An die Runde erinnere ich mich noch sehr gut...war nicht ohne...  
Zum Glück kann ich nicht...


----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2005)

Nix verraten! Menno! 

 Guts Nächtle


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2005)

Keine Panik; die "Verrückten" kommen eh...und jetzt geh ich auch pennen !


----------



## IGGY (14. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> OK! Ihr habt mich überzeugt. Mountainbiken ist wichtiger als ...
> 
> Hier der Termin zur "Drei-Talsperren-Rundfahrt"


Sind das wirklich 3.5 Std für die Runde? Habe nämlich Nachmittags noch was vor!


----------



## Knax (14. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> OK! Ihr habt mich überzeugt. Mountainbiken ist wichtiger als ...
> Hier der Termin zur "Drei-Talsperren-Rundfahrt"


...wenn langsames tempo auch _wirklich langsames tempo_ bedeutet, komm ich mit    (will ja noch am samstag biken)!!!
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das wirklich 3.5 Std für die Runde? Habe nämlich Nachmittags noch was vor!


 War nur 'ne grobe Schätung. Kann man auch entschärfen. Vor allen Dingen den Mosteranstieg hinauf nach Bergstein könnte man auslassen (gell Ralph?  ). Ich denke mal, das eher weniger als drei Std werden. 

 @Knax: Definition "Langsam" oder "locker" findest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1468348&postcount=1


----------



## Knax (14. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Knax: Definition "Langsam" oder "locker" findest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1468348&postcount=1


...dann will das mal glauben   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Knax: Definition "Langsam" oder "locker" findest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1468348&postcount=1


Und damit das auch eingehalten wird fahr ich als Bremser mit   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (14. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und damit das auch eingehalten wird fahr ich als Bremser mit
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


Na gut wenn Du kommst bin ich auch mit dabei


----------



## charly245 (14. Januar 2005)

ich habe mich auch mal eingetragen!

tempo: langsam!   
alles klar!

......und ich werfe mit steinen....wenn das tempo zu hoch wird!

bis dahin, gruß kai


----------



## Knax (14. Januar 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ......und ich werfe mit steinen....wenn das tempo zu hoch wird!
> 
> bis dahin, gruß kai


...versuchs doch   
bis sonntag,
Knax


----------



## "TWIGGY" (15. Januar 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mich auch mal eingetragen!
> 
> tempo: langsam!
> alles klar!
> ...


hab mich auch mal eingetragen  

Ich such aber die Steine aus .OK

Bis morgen dann


----------



## redrace (15. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Das tut mir auch weh!! Aber am Freitag gehts zum Kernspin und dann sehen wir weiter!!
> Was mich nur wundert ist, ich kann joggen, Volleyball spielen , Ski fahren nur nicht Rad fahren!!?? Da muss bestimmt eine Voodoopuppe im Spiel sein!!
> ...




HUHU

es muss doch die Voodoopuppe sein!! Meine Kniee sehen aus wie bei einem 18 jährigen, für alle die jetzt wieder hetzen wollen noch mal in Buchstaben! ACHTZEHN!!  
Der Radiologe konnte nichts aber auch gar nichts finden!! 
Jetzt ist der Orthopäde wieder am Zug! Ich bin mal auf Montag gespannt.

Viel Spass bei der Tour!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kniee sehen aus wie bei einem 18 jährigen, für alle die jetzt wieder hetzen wollen noch mal in Buchstaben! ACHTZEHN!!


 Kleiner Zahlendreher? Du meinst 81 ?!? 

 Gute Besserung alter Kumpel!

 Guck, das du bald wieder auf's Rad kommst, damit ich dir zeigen kann, wer der Herr im MTB-Wald ist


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meine Kniee sehen aus wie bei einem 18 jährigen...



Nabend,

genau das ist das Problem ! Meine Knie haben erst mit Mitte 30 angefangen vernünftig zu funktionieren...  
Die haben ohne Dich zu fragen ne Verjüngungskur gemacht...  

Spaß bei Seite; wird Zeit, dass Du wieder fit wirst !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (15. Januar 2005)

N´Abend alle zusammen!
...habe mir gerade das profil für morgen angesehen: sieht nach vielen steinen aus   . wie lange dauert die tour in etwa?
Knax

(für alle, die auch schwärmen wollen...)


----------



## talybont (15. Januar 2005)

Tach auch,

morgen muss ich mal mein Rennrad Gassi führen. Wir sehen uns dann am 23.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen,

isch bins, der Jeburtstachsmelder...  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Dirk !     ...feier schön; bleib fit und gesund...und mach ne Fete...isch trink Kölsch...  

Jaja ich weiß...alte Menschen brauchen wenig Schlaf aber ich geh jetzt auch...  

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2005)

Der kann nicht feiern. Der ist heute im Betrieb. Von mir aus auch alles gute zum 40sten 

 Knax! Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1685908&postcount=960


----------



## "TWIGGY" (16. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> isch bins, der Jeburtstachsmelder...
> 
> ...


 dem möchte ich mich anschliessen  Dirk bis demnächst mal


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Januar 2005)

Halllllllooooooooooooo Dirk,
auch wenn Du arbeiten mußt    Alles Gute zum  . Laß Dich reich   ( vielleicht einige Ersatzteile fürs Votec   ) und viel Spaß beim     

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (16. Januar 2005)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag  !
Lass Dich reichlich


----------



## redrace (16. Januar 2005)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> dem möchte ich mich anschliessen  Dirk bis demnächst mal




HUHU
Auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vor allen Dingen den Mosteranstieg hinauf nach Bergstein könnte man auslassen (gell Ralph? ...



Wat soll dat heißen...  ...ich war immerhin 2ter...  
Und; seid ihr ihn heute gefahren ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (16. Januar 2005)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Irgendwie bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass hier alle im Winter Geburtstag haben. Ich dachte bis jetzt immer, da wird normalerweise der Grundstein gelegt  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Dirk S. (16. Januar 2005)

So viele Glückwünsche!
 

Da macht das Alt werden SPASS.    
Ich hoffe ihr habt das schöne Wette für eine Tour genutzt.

Bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt. 

Nocheinmal Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche! 

  
Bei etwas mehr Sonne, gebe ich dann mal einen Aus.
Bis Sonntag.....

Dirk, der alte Sa..

XC - Racer: Bis zur 4.. dauert, es nooch etwas.
Ich hoffe, das ich dann nicht so aussehe wie DU!


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2005)

Strahlender Sonnenschein bei winterlichen Temperaturen. Ein Traumwetter, wie es nicht jedes Wochenende zu erwarten ist. Also trafen sich Iggy, Twiggy, Knax, Spitfire4, XCRacer und Ingo3 (nicht im Forum) um eine Tour zur Hubertushöhe bei Schmidt zu unternehmen und den grandiosen Ausblick auf den Rursee zu genießen.







 Erstmal stand jedoch Obermaubach auf dem Etappenplan. Von hier aus ging es dann über Zerkall nach Brück um den langen und kräftezerenden Anstieg nach Schmidt zu bewältigen. 






    Weitere Bilder von mir: [1] [2] ...und von Iggy

 Nach einer Pause bei Aussicht auf die Rurtalsperre und den Nationalpark Eifel ging es dann weiter über den Buhlert um hinab in das Kalltal zu stürzen...

 Stürzen! Genau das ist Iggy passiert. Bei einer Hochgeschwindigkeitsabfahrt auf einem auf dem ersten Blick harmlosen Waldweg hat sich irgendwie sein Vorderrad verkanntet und er ist heftig abgeflogen. Wie seine Abschürfungen und Schmerzen zu deuten sind werden wir wohl bald von ihm erfahren. Er hat sich noch bis Simonskall gequält und sich dann von charly245 mit dem PKW abholen lassen.

    Bei etwas getrübter Stimmung sind wir anderen dann über Vossenack und Manes-Stein zurück zur WBTS gefahren.

    Ich hatte 92km/1300Hm bei 4:42h Fahrtzeit auf dem Tacho. Der Hungerast erwischte mit kurz vor Eschweiler... 
    Video wird es vorraussichtlich morgen abend auf www.xcracer.de/movies geben.

    Iggy! Gute Besserung und schreib' möglichst bald wie es dir geht!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hatte 92km/1300Hm bei 4:42h Fahrtzeit auf dem Tacho. Der Hungerast erwischte mit kurz vor Eschweiler... ...Iggy! Gute Besserung und schreib' möglichst bald wie es dir geht!



Nabend,

92km usw...  ...der Kerl ist noch verrückter als ich...  
@IGGY: Autsch, das klingt übel    ...hoffentlich nix ernstes ! Bei uns gab's gestern auch zwei Stürze, aber das nur so'n "hinplumpsen"...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (16. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 92km usw...  ...der Kerl ist noch verrückter als ich...
> @IGGY: Autsch, das klingt übel    ...hoffentlich nix ernstes ! Bei uns gab's gestern auch zwei Stürze, aber das nur so'n "hinplumpsen"...
> 
> ...


...bist doch nur neidisch, weil du nicht dabei warst   
geiles wetter und 1A bedingungen
habe gerade eben kurz mit Ingo telefoniert: prellung an der schulter, mehr dazu von ihm selbst. ich würd sagen: glück im unglück   
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte 92km/1300Hm bei 4:42h Fahrtzeit auf dem Tacho. Der Hungerast erwischte mit kurz vor Eschweiler...


Und ich sach noch, mensch Jung is was   
Irgendwie war ich heute gut drauf. Ich bin nachher noch den genial steilen Trail Thönnbachweg von heute morgen runter, wieder den langen Thönnbachweg hoch zum Rennweg und nochmal den "normalen Thönnbachweg runter und wieder hoch   Bei mir waren es 79KM mit 1450 HM bei 5:11h Tachogesamtzeit.

@iggy, hoffentlich hattes Du wirklich soviel Glück wie Knax sagt. Dann hast du aber mehr als Glück gehabt. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung   

@rene, Videos sind ganz o.k. Kommen morgen früh.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...bist doch nur neidisch, weil du nicht dabei warst   ...



keine Bange junger Mann; gestern war's auch schön !...


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...hoffentlich nix ernstes ! Bei uns gab's gestern auch zwei Stürze, aber das nur so'n "hinplumpsen"...


 Hinplumsen ist gut. Ingo sah aus wie durch den Fleischwolf gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hinplumsen ist gut. Ingo sah aus wie durch den Fleischwolf gedreht



Wenn ich nicht eben von TWIGGY die Info bekommen hätte, dass es ihm "bis auf eine Fleischwunde" gut gehen soll, wäre ich jetzt schrecklich nervös...  
Und ich sach noch "Paßt auf Euch auf; ich brauch Euch näxsten Sonntach...


----------



## IGGY (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen 
Mir gehts ganz gut. Ich war eben 3.5 Std im Krankenhaus um mich mal durchchecken zu lassen. Ergebniss: Prellungen an der rechten Schulter plus Fleischwunden am rechten Bein, und Kopfschmerzen wie Sau! Bin aber noch immer was durch den Wind *schüttel*
Leider haben ein paar Teile von meinem Rad 




und meine neue Gore Hose den Sturz nicht überlebt. Naja mit der Hose ist nicht so schlimm. Papa spendiert auf den schrecken eine neue   
Danke nochmal an die Helfer bei der Erstversorgung(Jörg durfte mir den Hintern streicheln worauf er anscheinend den ganzen Tag schon scharf war) und den Shuttelfahrer der mich nach Hause gebracht hat.
Hier  noch die Bilder die ich geknippst habe!
@XCRacer Super Tour    Wenn ich wieder fit bin dann fahren wir die Abfahrt nochmal. Mit dem Berg habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen! 
So nun lasse ich mich noch was von meiner liebsten verwöhnen und trinke mir ein Bierchen. Bis die Tage


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2005)

Was interessieren mich deine Hörnchen?

*Ich will rotes Fleisch sehen!!!* 

 Schön, das nichts gebrochen ist.


----------



## talybont (16. Januar 2005)

Aua, das sind die unschönen Momente unseres Hobbys. Da trinke ich auch direkt mal ein Flens Weizen auf Deine Besserung.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (16. Januar 2005)

Hy Iggy,

dagegen waren die 2 Stürtze bei uns Gestern wirkliche "Hinplumpser". Hoffe das Du für nächsten Sonntag wieder auf die Beine kommst.

rpo hat aber nicht geschrieben wer gestern auf die Nase gefallen ist!!!! 

@XCRacer: freue mich übrigens das auch unsere Touren vom Omerbach auf Deiner Homepage verlinkt sind!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Danke nochmal an die Helfer bei der Erstversorgung(Jörg durfte mir den Hintern streicheln worauf er anscheinend den ganzen Tag schon scharf war)



Jau, ich habe jetzt noch ne Staublunge vom Ausklopfen Deiner Klamotten. Aber ich muß schon sagen, strammer Hintern   
Schön das es Dir einigermaßen gut geht und Du wieder zu Scherzen aufgelegt bist   Erhol Dich gut.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Die Dinger sind sowas von überflüßig...  ...und dass ich auch einen Purzelbaum gemacht habe, kannst Du ruhig sagen, war nicht mein ester...  

Und nochmal gute Besserung Ingo !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2005)

Hier das Video vom letzten Sonntag: "Rurseeblick" (4MB)

 Leider ruckelt es etwas und ein Stück fehlt. Hatte schon genug zu tun beim Konvertieren von mov auf wmv 
 Ich kümmere mich morgen nochmal darum...

 Gute Nacht!


----------



## derMichi (18. Januar 2005)

Boah, was musste ich da grade sehen? 

Aktivste Mitglieder  

*rpo35      1553 *

*XCRacer  1448 *

madbull       1334

phatlizard      822

spitfire4        761
 
Nachzulesen: 
Ganz oben auf Fotoalbum , dann ganz runterscrollen und unten links stehen die beiden. 
Weiter so


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2005)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, was musste ich da grade sehen?
> 
> Aktivste Mitglieder
> 
> ...



psssst....mußt Du das hier so rausposaunen...   ...das sind überwiegend unsere Tourenalben...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ruckelt es etwas und ein Stück fehlt. Hatte schon genug zu tun beim Konvertieren von mov auf wmv


Na klappt doch     und ruckeln hab ich auch nicht festgestellt   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ruckeln hab ich auch nicht festgestellt
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Kein Wunder, dass es bei ihm ruckelt. Er hat noch so'nen AMD K6 300 oder so. Wir nennen sowas "Altmetal"...   ...und wieder ducken...


----------



## XCRacer (18. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat noch so'nen AMD K6 300 oder so.


 Ich muß doch sehr bitten!

 Ist immerhin ein Pentium III 450MHz


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß doch sehr bitten!
> 
> Ist immerhin ein Pentium III 450MHz


Und ich dachte ich hätte was altes


----------



## redrace (18. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> es muss doch die Voodoopuppe sein!! Meine Kniee sehen aus wie bei einem 18 jährigen, für alle die jetzt wieder hetzen wollen noch mal in Buchstaben! ACHTZEHN!!
> Der Radiologe konnte nichts aber auch gar nichts finden!!
> ...



HUHU

Das dauert wohl noch ein wenig bis ich wieder aufs Rad kann!!

Ursächlich für den ganzen Schei** ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Sturtz in meinen Kinderjahren der mich ein großteil eines Lendenwirbelkörpers gekostet hat. Das macht sich jetzt dadurch bemerkbar, dass der Nerv der das re. Bein versorgt durch eine Verengung gereizt wird und die Schmerzen verursacht. 
Jetzt gehts an die Rücken- und Bauchmuskelkräftigung und dann sehen wir mal weiter!!
Ich bin zu alt für diesen Schei** ich könnte  
Ich hab schon mal bei einigen Freunden meine Räder angeboten, aber keiner glaubt mir das ich sie verkaufen würde und sie haben recht!! Ich lass mich doch nicht von so einem beschi***** Nerv vom Rad fahren abhalten!!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2005)

@redrace: Nu lass Dich mal nicht unterkriegen !!...Das wird wieder. Und wenn's für Rennen nicht mehr reicht; für die schönen Touren mit uns reicht das noch Jahrzehnte...  

Grüsse und Kopf hoch
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Das dauert wohl noch ein wenig bis ich wieder aufs Rad kann!!
> 
> ...


He Mike 
Uns beide hat es ja anscheinend gut erwischt. Gleiches leiden mit dem Bein habe ich auch   . Ich habe das auch mit dem Lendenwirbel. Und nu kommt auch noch die Schulter dazu. Man man man. Was machen wir denn jetzt? Zusammen nach Kreta in Kur fahren?   
Wir drücken uns einfach gegenseitig die Daumen


----------



## XCRacer (19. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Das dauert wohl noch ein wenig bis ich wieder aufs Rad kann!!
> 
> ...


 Wehe du gibst deine Räder ab!

 Wenn du die weg gibst, stelle ich dir ein neues vor die Türe 

 Wird schon wieder klappen. Kann man doch bestimmt etwas operativ gegen unternehmen!

 Ohne Sport gehst du mir vor die Hunde


----------



## IGGY (19. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Das dauert wohl noch ein wenig bis ich wieder aufs Rad kann!!
> 
> ...


Da fällt mir nnoch was zu ein. Ich denke das das deine liebe Frau aber auch nicht zulassen würde wenn du die Räder abgibst. Dann gehst du der armen ja die ganze Zeit auf den Wecker!


----------



## redrace (19. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir nnoch was zu ein. Ich denke das das deine liebe Frau aber auch nicht zulassen würde wenn du die Räder abgibst. Dann gehst du der armen ja die ganze Zeit auf den Wecker!




HUHU

Du sollst Dir Sorgen um mich machen nicht um meine Frau!!


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Das dauert wohl noch ein wenig bis ich wieder aufs Rad kann!!
> 
> ...



HUHUHUHU

Das klingt wirklich nicht gut, hoffentlich hilft das Muskeltraining!

Der Vorschlag von IGGY auf Kreta Kur zu machen, finde ich gut. Habe auch schon eine Yamaha Kur verschrieben bekommen. Führt zur Stärkung der Grinsmuskeln.  

Ein paar Fotos zur Aufmunterung

















Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Knax (19. Januar 2005)

...die maschinen gehören gegen mountainbikes ausgetauscht!   
wusste gar nicht, dass es auf kreta so gut aussieht: schöne berge und sonne...kein vergleich zu hier 


Knax


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> wusste gar nicht, dass es auf kreta so gut aussieht: schöne berge und sonne...


 Kreta ist fein zum Mountainbiken


----------



## redrace (20. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wehe du gibst deine Räder ab!
> 
> Wenn du die weg gibst, stelle ich dir ein neues vor die Türe
> 
> ...




HUHU

Dann kauf schon mal ein neues Rad für mich!!   

Operieren tun wir schon mal garnicht, so schlimm ist es dann auch noch nicht!!  

Vor die Hunde geh ich zwar nicht, aber der Menschheit auf den Sack und das ist schlimmer!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (26. Januar 2005)

Wir Zeit, das der Thread mal wieder nach oben gepusht wird 

 Was ist los ihr Pfeifen? Tote Hose? Oder alle heimlich am trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (26. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Zeit, das der Thread mal wieder nach oben gepusht wird
> 
> Was ist los ihr Pfeifen? Tote Hose? Oder alle heimlich am trainieren


...hatte mich auch schon gewundert   
@all: hat jemand einen tourenvorschlag fürs wochenende, auf der man nur selten unterwegs ist?! (z.B. die runde richtung langerwehe)
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist los ihr Pfeifen? Tote Hose? Oder alle heimlich am trainieren



Wie bist Du denn drauf   Letztes WE war doch klar, in der Woche muß der normale Mensch arbeiten und jetzt am WE ist doch das Jubiläumsausscheidungsfahren beim Team Tomburg. Die kommen so oft zu "uns" da muß man sich doch mal revanchieren oder etwa nicht ? Also WBTS-Biker wie siehts aus Jubiläumstour Team Tomburg 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...hatte mich auch schon gewundert


Wenn ich auch noch Schüler wär hätte ich mich schon längst gewundert   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (26. Januar 2005)

Ich fahre Samstag eine kleine Tour. Muß Sonntag arbeiten und zum Tivoli!


----------



## Knax (26. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich auch noch Schüler wär hätte ich mich schon längst gewundert
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


als wenn schüler nichts zu tun hätten! guck dir doch meinen notendurchschnitt an    von wegen "die jugend von heute" 
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> als wenn schüler nichts zu tun hätten! guck dir doch meinen notendurchschnitt an    von wegen "die jugend von heute"
> Knax



Alter Streber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. Januar 2005)

Ich kann auch nur Samstag. Fahr'n die OBs eigentlich nicht? (OBs = Omerbacher  )

 Sonntag bin ich ebenfalls bei den TTs


----------



## Cheng (26. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch nur Samstag. Fahr'n die OBs eigentlich nicht? (OBs = Omerbacher  )
> 
> Sonntag bin ich ebenfalls bei den TTs



Die OBs, wie SÜÜÜÜÜß!  

Haben uns um 3 Minuten verpasst!!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Die OBs, wie SÜÜÜÜÜß!
> 
> Haben uns um 3 Minuten verpasst!!



Muahhhhhhhh...ich würd den Treffnahmen ganz schnell wieder ändern...


----------



## XCRacer (26. Januar 2005)

Da würde ich auch gerne mit fahren  >> Link OBs


----------



## Cheng (26. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich auch gerne mit fahren  >> Link OBs



Nicht das wir dann rechtliche Probleme mit der Namensvergabe bekommen.


----------



## IGGY (27. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch nur Samstag. Fahr'n die OBs eigentlich nicht? (OBs = Omerbacher  )
> 
> Sonntag bin ich ebenfalls bei den TTs


Was ist denn TT´s?


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn TT´s?


 Team Tomburg. Handlampe (Uwe) und die anderen Irren aus dem Team Tomburg Thread


----------



## Knax (27. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn TT´s?


TT = Team Tomburg
...hätte auch interesse mitzufahren, brauche aber eine mitfahrgelegenheit.
wer könnte mich mitnehmen (wohne in breinig)???
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> TT = Team Tomburg
> ...hätte auch interesse mitzufahren, brauche aber eine mitfahrgelegenheit.
> wer könnte mich mitnehmen (wohne in breinig)???
> Knax



mmh....ich hole René in Eschweiler ab und wenn die Räder hinten drin liegen, ist nur Platz für 2. Hat denn sonst niemand Interesse aus der Gegend ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (27. Januar 2005)

Sorry,

wäre ja eigentlich mein Part, aber ich düse zu Freunden nach Osnabrück. Deshalb wird das nix. Aber das nächste Mal!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo liebe WBTS´ler   
Wie Knax schon geschrieben hat, hat sich Heute der Aussenposten Breinig aufgemacht um die Gegend unsicher zu machen. Wir sind von Breinig aus nach Venwegen Richtung Mulartshütte. Von Mulartshütte dann Richtung Solchbachtal um dann den Paternoster unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Der Paternoster war eine Augenweide, da er schön verschneit war. Max hat vor lauter Kraft einen Stollen vom Reifen abgerissen   . Foto davon im Album! Wir konnten den paternoster jedoch nicht ganz hochfahren da da eine Horde Menschen war um zu rodeln. So sind wir dann vor dem letzten Knipp rechts abgebogen um den Hügel    zu umfahren. Oben angekommen sind wir dann durchs Gatter zurück Richtung WBTS! Naja den heimweg von der WBTS bis nach Breinig brauch ich ja nicht zu beschreiben. Bilder von Heutehier im Album.
Den link vom Video welches wir gemacht haben postet wie immer Knax!


----------



## Knax (29. Januar 2005)

...gesagt, getan: hier der link zum video
GUCKST DU HIER 
Knax


----------



## IngoBreinig (2. Februar 2005)

Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag so ab 12 Uhr oder Samstag (egal wann) zu fahren?


----------



## Knax (2. Februar 2005)

IngoBreinig schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag so ab 12 Uhr oder Samstag (egal wann) zu fahren?


....donnerstag ab 12uhr?! da ist doch 


ne sorry, ich nicht...
Knax


----------



## talybont (2. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ....donnerstag ab 12uhr?! da ist doch
> 
> 
> ne sorry, ich nicht...
> Knax


Saufziege     

biss dann,
Armin


----------



## "TWIGGY" (2. Februar 2005)

IngoBreinig schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag so ab 12 Uhr oder Samstag (egal wann) zu fahren?


Noch so ein Antikarnevalist ...ich würd ja mitfahren bin aber durch arbeit verhindert .Ich werde am Samstag erst wieder fahren wenn dann jemand einen Termin einträgt.
Bis dann und Alaaf an alle Jecken


----------



## Knax (2. Februar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Saufziege
> 
> biss dann,
> Armin


...leider falsch! ab donnerstag mittag bin ich richtung alpen unterwegs - und da gibts höchstens après-ski...von wegen karneval   
bis dann
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (2. Februar 2005)

Evtl. fahre ich Samstag mit einem Freund im Aachener Stadtwald; fällt aber dann eher unter die Kategorie "schwer"...vor allem technisch...  
Ich melde mich noch, wenn ich mehr weiß...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (3. Februar 2005)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Noch so ein Antikarnevalist ...ich würd ja mitfahren bin aber durch arbeit verhindert .Ich werde am Samstag erst wieder fahren wenn dann jemand einen Termin einträgt.
> Bis dann und Alaaf an alle Jecken


Also ich fahre Samstag defenitiv. Jedoch sagt mein Trainingsplan das ich 5km auf Zeit fahren muß inklusive ein und ausfahren. Kannst aber gerne mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (3. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahre Samstag defenitiv. Jedoch sagt mein Trainingsplan das ich 5km auf Zeit fahren muß inklusive ein und ausfahren. Kannst aber gerne mitfahren!


Was bedeutet fahren auf Zeit?


----------



## Pink-Floyd (3. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. fahre ich Samstag mit einem Freund im Aachener Stadtwald; fällt aber dann eher unter die Kategorie "schwer"...vor allem technisch...
> Ich melde mich noch, wenn ich mehr weiß...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 

@Ralph
Technisch und/oder Konditionsmäßig schwer?
Ich hatte mir auch vorgenommen am Samstag mal wieder durch den Öcher Bosch zu düsen - technische extrem passagen wollte ich allerdings nicht unbedingt testen (kennst ja meinen Crosser)
Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja trotzdem. Sag bescheid wenn du weißt wann und in welcher Gegend ihr seid.

Andreas


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch sagt mein Trainingsplan das ich 5km auf Zeit fahren muß inklusive ein und ausfahren. Kannst aber gerne mitfahren!



Wat issen jetzt los   Haste bei T-Mobile oder Fumic-Racing unterschrieben   Dann komm doch mit Worldclass-MTB-Challenge Holger und ich haben schon für den Ultimate-Marathon gemeldet   Wer kommt noch von euch Racern mit ?

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (3. Februar 2005)

Was soll den los sein? Ich habe doch geschrieben das ich den Euregio Cup mitfahren möchte , und von nichts kommt nichts! Dieses Jahr sind höchstens 2 Marathons drin. Und einer davon wird wieder Daun sein


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralph
> Technisch und/oder Konditionsmäßig schwer?
> Ich hatte mir auch vorgenommen am Samstag mal wieder durch den Öcher Bosch zu düsen - technische extrem passagen wollte ich allerdings nicht unbedingt testen (kennst ja meinen Crosser)
> Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja trotzdem. Sag bescheid wenn du weißt wann und in welcher Gegend ihr seid.
> ...



ich würde sagen technisch "schwer", Kondition "mittel". Sind schon einige Passagen bei, die ich mit Deinem Crosser nicht fahren würde...  
Allerdings muß auch das Wetter einigermaßen paßen und der guide ist noch ein wenig erkältet...mal sehen ob es klappt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (3. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wat issen jetzt los   Haste bei T-Mobile oder Fumic-Racing unterschrieben   Dann komm doch mit Worldclass-MTB-Challenge Holger und ich haben schon für den Ultimate-Marathon gemeldet   Wer kommt noch von euch Racern mit ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Hallo, hier!   

Ich als Nichtracer werde auch teilnehmen. Habe sozusagen einen Heimvorteil, da Freunde von mir die Führungsenduros fahren und bei der Streckenwahl beteiligt sind. Ich werde also alle Feinheiten und Abkürzungen kennen.  Wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe, werde ich eine der Enduros fahren können. Dann kann ich mir die sche%&$ Strampelei sparen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe, werde ich eine der Enduros fahren können. Dann kann ich mir die sche%&$ Strampelei sparen.



Na dann drück ich dir ganz fest die Daumen das das klappt   
Und ich kann mir dann die ganze Schlepperei von E-Teilen, Getränken usw. sparen da ich dann ja mein eigenes Servicemotorrad habe   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll den los sein? Ich habe doch geschrieben das ich den Euregio Cup mitfahren möchte , und von nichts kommt nichts!


Ohhh stimmt, ich vergaß   Aber denk dran, die Rennen finden auch bei schlechtem Wetter statt    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (3. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahre Samstag defenitiv. Jedoch sagt mein Trainingsplan das ich 5km auf Zeit fahren muß inklusive ein und ausfahren. Kannst aber gerne mitfahren!




HUHU

Wenn ich das so lese, werde ich in diesem Jahr ja ganz schön hinterher fahren!!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wenn ich das so lese, werde ich in diesem Jahr ja ganz schön hinterher fahren!!



Wer's glaubt wird seelig...


----------



## PacMan (3. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde sagen technisch "schwer", Kondition "mittel".


Hmm... klingt interessant für mich! Ist bei mir aber stark vom Wetter abhängig. Ich meld mich morgen abend nochmal...


----------



## IngoBreinig (3. Februar 2005)

Da würde ich mich auch beteiligen. Wenn ich durch zu langsames fahren dann doch im weg bin, seil ich mich ab. also keine ngst
ingo


----------



## IGGY (3. Februar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wenn ich das so lese, werde ich in diesem Jahr ja ganz schön hinterher fahren!!


Der war gut


----------



## talybont (3. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...leider falsch! ab donnerstag mittag bin ich richtung alpen unterwegs - und da gibts höchstens après-ski...von wegen karneval
> bis dann
> Knax


dann fahr mal nach St. Anton oder Mayrhofen. Die wissen auch, was Karneval ist. Da tanken die erst richtig auf  .

Ich fahre übrigens am 12. nach Olang (Kronplatz) in Südtirol.

CU,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2005)

Moin zusammen,

Die Tour morgen AC Stadtwald fällt flach; der Guide ist noch krank...  
Evtl. starte ich von Roetgen aus über Kalltal Richtung Simonskall, Schmidt, einmal um den Rursee...
Ca. 12.00 Uhr...hätte jemand Interesse ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IngoBreinig (4. Februar 2005)

Ich! wo ist Treffen? Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2005)

IngoBreinig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich! wo ist Treffen? Uhrzeit?



Museumsbahnhof Roetgen ca. 12:00 Uhr; melde mich noch...
Entweder so:





Oder so:




hängt ein bischen vom Wetter ab...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IngoBreinig (4. Februar 2005)

Ich währ dann für die 2. Variante.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2005)

Roetgen, 05.02.05: Hier eintragen (Start 13:00 Uhr !!)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (4. Februar 2005)

@rpo: dann klink ich mich jetzt definitiv aus. Hab morgen eh nicht so viel Zeit... Wünsch euch aber viel Spass!
So, muss jetzt auch weg... R.E.M. live in Oberhausen!   
Ciao


----------



## blitzfitz (4. Februar 2005)

Nachdem die Team Tomburg Jubeltour am letzten Wochenende dem Team satte 100 Punkte im Winterpokal beschert hat, ist es nun heute mit etwas Nacharbeit vollbracht.

Das Team Tomburg hat im Winterpokal zum ersten Mal dem Team Wbts die Hinterradstollen gezeigt.    

Also, wie war das noch mit der Frage nach der Ehre? Das Wochenendwetter wird ja super.

Auf geht's,
              Ralf


----------



## XCRacer (4. Februar 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Team Tomburg hat im Winterpokal zum ersten Mal dem Team Wbts die Hinterradstollen gezeigt.


Alter und eigentlich bekannter Trick unter Radrennfahrer. Ran kommen lassen und dann zügig beschleunigen um sich dann endgültig abzusetzten. Somit wird der Gegner entkräftet und demoralisiert


----------



## blitzfitz (4. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Alter und eigentlich bekannter Trick unter Radrennfahrer. Ran kommen lassen und dann zügig beschleunigen um sich dann endgültig abzusetzten. Somit wird der Gegner entkräftet und demoralisiert



Nun lass mich doch den kurzen Moment der himmlichen Euphorie auskosten. Das Wochenende wird wieder bitter. Ich weiss.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Alter und eigentlich bekannter Trick unter Radrennfahrer. Ran kommen lassen und dann zügig beschleunigen um sich dann endgültig abzusetzten. Somit wird der Gegner entkräftet und demoralisiert



Na ja, will ja nicht unken. Aber das wird schwer mit 3 Mann   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2005)

Ein perfekter Tag zum Biken war das heute. So traf ich mich um 13:00 Uhr mit Ingo aus Breinig am Museumsbahnhof in Roetgen. Geplant war eine Rurseeumrundung. Über Lammersdorf, Kalltall und Schmidt fuhren wir zum Rursee, wo wir für einen Moment die traumhafte Aussicht genossen.




Dann runter nach Schwammenauel und ab Richtung Rurberg. Den Honigberg haben wir natürlich nicht ausgelassen...*g*




Etwas mehr Text und den Link zu allen Bildern findet ihr hier...links neben dem Tomburg-Bericht.

Übrigens: Klasse Leistung Ingo; das waren 60km und 1000hm...weiter so !!  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. Februar 2005)

Sehr starkes Foto vom Gardasee light, Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

noch eine Info für die "Locals"...vielleicht habt ihr's aber auch schon gesehen; das Ende des Trails zur Kalltallsperre ist im Eimer; der schmale Speedway ist verbreitert worden.
Das Ende des Trails sieht in Wirklichkeit krasser aus als auf dem Bild. Ist sicher fahrbar aber ich weiß nicht, ob man nicht evtl. einsackt (anklicken=groß):


 


Und dann geschah dass, was wir in jedem Fall vermeiden wollten; der Karnevall blockierte uns den Weg:





 ...wir konnten noch so gerade ausweichen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2005)

Wäre das nicht's für uns ?...Ein paar Kilometer südl. von Trier...
http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Heute haben sich 4 Antikarnevallisten (Guido,Kai,Twiggy und meine Wenigkeit) zum biken getroffen.




Was soll ich groß schreiben. War mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour mit ein paar Sprints am Berg bei richtig geilem Wetter. Hier die Bilder. Und das sind die Tourdaten. Gefahrene KM 50,77 , Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 18,04km/h. HM habe ich keine die müßte Ingo oder Kai nachliefern.


----------



## charly245 (6. Februar 2005)

......also, ich hatte 813hm auf der uhr!
war ne schöne tour....obwohl meine angriffe ins leere gingen  

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (6. Februar 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl meine angriffe ins leere gingen


Nächstes mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (6. Februar 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ......also, ich hatte 813hm auf der uhr!
> war ne schöne tour....obwohl meine angriffe ins leere gingen
> 
> gruß kai


Bei mir waren es 890 hm und 55,26 km und ein Schnitt von mageren 18,72 km/h wobei das schon zuschnell war für mich  vieleicht kommts ja wieder wenn ich mehr auf dem Drahtesel sitze als auf der Couch  bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

da ich noch bis einschl. Do. frei habe; besteht Interesse an einer ausgedehnten Runde entweder morgen oder Do. ? (Mittwoch ist bereits verplant)...die Wettervorhersagen empfehlen allerdings deutlich den Dienstag...  

Also, wer hat morgen frei ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (8. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das nicht's für uns ?...Ein paar Kilometer südl. von Trier...
> http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Hallo Ralph,
danke für den Link. Hört sich echt gut an.
Konnte nicht wiederstehen.   
Habe mich gerade angemeldet.   

Also nicht lange überlegen, sondern einfach anmelden.

Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen.
XC - Racer: Bist Du auch dabei, oder gehst Du an dem Tag JOGGEN?  

Was muß liebe schön sein???????????    

Wird bestimmt ein netter Sonntag an der Saar!    

Der Erbeskopf ist auch schon eingeplant....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte nicht wiederstehen.
> Habe mich gerade angemeldet.
> Also nicht lange überlegen, sondern einfach anmelden.
> 
> ...



Muahhhhhhhh        

Na dann sind wir schon zu zweit an der Saar. Habe mich auch eben angemeldet. Fahre die 90KM mit 2750 HM.
Eine Woche vorher fahre ich ja den Ultimate-Marathon bei der worldclass-mtb-challenge. Also genau die richtige Vorbereitung für den Saarmarathon   

Na mal sehen wer noch von den ganzen Racern    mitkommt.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Knax (8. Februar 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ......also, ich hatte 813hm auf der uhr!
> war ne schöne tour....obwohl meine angriffe ins leere gingen
> 
> gruß kai


keine sorge: das nächste mal fahren wir den zusammen in grund und boden   
mann was habe ich mein bike über die halbe woche vermisst! 
wird wieder zeit für das "pater-noster-uphill-race"
bis dann
Knax


----------



## Dirk S. (8. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Muahhhhhhhh
> 
> Na dann sind wir schon zu zweit an der Saar. Habe mich auch eben angemeldet. Fahre die 90KM mit 2750 HM.
> Eine Woche vorher fahre ich ja den Ultimate-Marathon bei der worldclass-mtb-challenge. Also genau die richtige Vorbereitung für den Saarmarathon
> ...


 Schön das ich da nicht alleine starten muss!   
Habe mich auch für die KURZE STRECKE mit 90 km angemeldet.
Sonst lohnt sich die Fahrt mit dem Auto nicht.   

Und das neue Bike, das immer noch nicht da ist, will ja auch bewegt werden.......   
Da wir es aber dreckig oder???


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2005)

Na gut...dann melde ich mich selbstverständlich auch an; bin mir nur wegen der Strecke noch unsicher.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2005)

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, das ich "nur" laufe?
Immerhin ist das Verhältnis MTB zu LAUFEN bei 64 zu 36% (Zeitbezogen) und die bisherigen Kilometer 2005 sprechen ja für sich: MTB 620 zu Laufen 172km! 

Dirk bist nur neidisch! Hast ja schon Hornhaut vom W.....


----------



## redrace (8. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, das ich "nur" laufe?
> Immerhin ist das Verhältnis MTB zu LAUFEN bei 64 zu 36% (Zeitbezogen) und die bisherigen Kilometer 2005 sprechen ja für sich: MTB 620 zu Laufen 172km!
> 
> Dirk bist nur neidisch! Hast ja schon Hornhaut vom W.....




HUHU

Meine Bilanz sieht anders aus!! In 2005, 5 Stunden Rad gefahren ca. 35 Stunden gelaufen und sonstigen Sport gemacht!!   
Ich will wieder fahren können!!   
Am Donnerstag probiere ich es mit einer kurzen Einheit, aber alles was geht! Am 20. ist ja schließlich das erste Rennen der Saison!!!!


----------



## IGGY (8. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> keine sorge: das nächste mal fahren wir den zusammen in grund und boden


Muhaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Muhaha



Ich glaub ich muß mal helfen kommen...  ...
Wer hat denn Do. Zeit ?...Wenn es nicht oder nicht viel regnet ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (8. Februar 2005)

Sorry ich habe Spätschicht!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ich habe Spätschicht!


und Angst...


----------



## Knax (8. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich muß mal helfen kommen...  ...
> Wer hat denn Do. Zeit ?...Wenn es nicht oder nicht viel regnet ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


...ich! muss noch ein paar kilometer für das hier machen: Chaka-Cup  ich kann wohl erst ab 18:00, würde also ein nightride werden.
@XC-Racer: 651 : 161. komisch, eigentlich bin ich mehr der läufer   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich! muss noch ein paar kilometer für das hier machen: Chaka-Cup  ich kann wohl erst ab 18:00, würde also ein nightride werden.
> @XC-Racer: 651 : 161. komisch, eigentlich bin ich mehr der läufer
> Knax



Hmm...also wenn's Wetter paßt, fahre ich früher. Nicht böse sein; aber wenn ich schon frei hab. Aber vielleicht regnet es ja bis 17 Uhr...


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das ich da nicht alleine starten muss!
> Habe mich auch für die KURZE STRECKE mit 90 km angemeldet.
> Sonst lohnt sich die Fahrt mit dem Auto nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich muß verrückt sein...  ...hab mich eben auch für die 90 gemeldet; ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding. 2750hm...  ...bin ich noch nie gefahren...


----------



## Dirk S. (9. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß verrückt sein...  ...hab mich eben auch für die 90 gemeldet; ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding. 2750hm...  ...bin ich noch nie gefahren...




Da werden wir wohl gegen den inneren Schweinehund fahren müssen!   

90 Km sind das richtige Training für deinen Trip über die Alpen!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Da werden wir wohl gegen den inneren Schweinehund fahren müssen!
> 
> 90 Km sind das richtige Training für deinen Trip über die Alpen!!!!


Moin,

Die härteste Etappe beim Cross: 96km bei 2290hm...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Die härteste Etappe beim Cross: 96km bei 2290hm...
> 
> ...



Unterschätze aber nicht die dünnere Luft beim AC! Wenn du erstmal auf 2000m bist, werden die Anstiege schon von alleine etwas steiler.

Jaja, 8000er-redrace braucht jetzt keinen kommentar abzugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Habe mich auch eben angemeldet. Fahre die 90KM mit 2750 HM...


@Jörg: Du tauchst noch nicht in der Starterliste auf...   ; ist Dein Konto nicht mehr gedeckt; können wir helfen ?...  ...mensch gib Gas, damit wir aufeinander folgende Startnummern haben...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am Donnerstag probiere ich es mit einer kurzen Einheit, aber alles was geht! Am 20. ist ja schließlich das erste Rennen der Saison!!!!



Nabend,

@Meik, wie ist es gelaufen...bin ziemlich neugierig !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ist Dein Konto nicht mehr gedeckt


Wie, was Konto decken. Ich dachte Tiere werden gedeckt. Wenn ich mein Konto decke bekommt das dann auch Junge    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, was Konto decken. Ich dachte Tiere werden gedeckt. Wenn ich mein Konto decke bekommt das dann auch Junge
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


Moin,

ich sach jetzt mal das, was z.B. auch zutreffen würde, wenn Du Dir mit der Klobürste den Hintern säubern würdest: *Fast richtig*...


----------



## redrace (12. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> @Meik, wie ist es gelaufen...bin ziemlich neugierig !
> 
> ...




HUHU

eine Stunde mit 3x 5 Minuten Eb ging ohne Probleme jetzt schauen wir mal weiter. Am 20 ist auf jedenfall das erste Rennen und da fahr ich mit!!!


----------



## Knax (12. Februar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> eine Stunde mit 3x 5 Minuten Eb ging ohne Probleme jetzt schauen wir mal weiter. Am 20 ist auf jedenfall das erste Rennen und da fahr ich mit!!!


...bei dem wetter training?! ich sitzt hier auf meinem zimmer und die wände wackeln vor lauter sturm   
sollte das wetter morgen besser sein, denn schlechter geht echt nicht, hat jemand schon was für morgen geplant?
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (15. Februar 2005)

Ich schieb den Thread nochmal nach oben. Hier geht ja garnichts mehr


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schieb den Thread nochmal nach oben. Hier geht ja garnichts mehr


Ist doch logisch wenn hier alle am WE nur noch Rennen fahren wollen und darauf achten den Schnitt möglichst hoch zu halten   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Pepin (15. Februar 2005)

also ich brauch keinen schnitt ich fahre just for fun.

der spaß sollte im vordergrund stehen.


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2005)

Moin,

wenn das hier so weiter geht, könnte ich kommendes WE nochmal einen "Tiefschnee-Kurs" anbieten...  
Ich hoffe, ich bekomme die blöde Erkältung schnell weg !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (15. Februar 2005)

schneebiken macht einfach spaß

hoffe das der schnee bis donnerstag hier bei mir in Spich bleibt dann steht meine nächste MTB Tour an.


----------



## Knax (15. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Ich hoffe, ich bekomme die blöde Erkältung schnell weg !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


...das hoffe ich auch - aber flott, wenns geht!  


@Ingo, Kai: heute abend wird nichts, spüre wie die bakterien in mir brüten!!!
hoffe, dass ich donnerstag einigermaßen fit bin 
Knax


----------



## IGGY (15. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch logisch wenn hier alle am WE nur noch Rennen fahren wollen und darauf achten den Schnitt möglichst hoch zu halten
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


LOL das trifft ja wohl nicht so ganz zu!


----------



## IGGY (15. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das hoffe ich auch - aber flott, wenns geht!
> 
> 
> @Ingo, Kai: heute abend wird nichts, spüre wie die bakterien in mir brüten!!!
> ...


Schade Max. Na dann mal gute Besserung. Aber hat ja was gutes. Dann können wir Heute mal zügig den Paternoster hoch


----------



## Knax (15. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Max. Na dann mal gute Besserung. Aber hat ja was gutes. Dann können wir Heute mal zügig den Paternoster hoch


...also wenn euer schnitt heute nicht deutlich die 21,5km/h von der vorwoche überschreitet, dann suche ich mir ein paar andere trainigspartner   
apropos *auf den schnitt achten*   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (15. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...also wenn euer schnitt heute nicht deutlich die 21,5km/h von der vorwoche überschreitet, dann suche ich mir ein paar andere trainigspartner
> apropos *auf den schnitt achten*
> Knax


Den werden wir mit leichtigkeit knacken. Ich muß nur noch Kai davon überzeugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (15. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Den werden wir mit leichtigkeit knacken. Ich muß nur noch Kai davon überzeugen


...mist! ich wollte immer schon mal im schneesturm den vereisten pater noster hochrasen 
viel spass   
Knax


----------



## charly245 (15. Februar 2005)

@knax&iggy....schade das es heute nicht geklappt hat! 
ich hoffe das du (knax) am donnerstag wieder fit bist und das ingo nochmal kräfte sammelt für sonntag um mir wieder das hinterrad zu zeigen  .
gruß kai


----------



## Knax (15. Februar 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> @knax&iggy....schade das es heute nicht geklappt hat!
> ich hoffe das du (knax) am donnerstag wieder fit bist und das ingo nochmal kräfte sammelt für sonntag um mir wieder das hinterrad zu zeigen  .
> gruß kai


...da ist man einmal krank und schon machen alle schlapp   
was ist denn sonntag? fahrt ihr etwa mit nach Boos?!
Knax


----------



## charly245 (15. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...da ist man einmal krank und schon machen alle schlapp
> was ist denn sonntag? fahrt ihr etwa mit nach Boos?!
> Knax




....wer macht denn hier schlapp?????


----------



## Knax (15. Februar 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ....wer macht denn hier schlapp?????


in der ruhe liegt die kraft - in der pause wächst der muskel... also?!
Knax


----------



## "TWIGGY" (16. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> in der ruhe liegt die kraft - in der pause wächst der muskel... also?!
> Knax


Das ist gut, dann seh ich ja bald aus wie Arnold  ist aber für den cw Wert nicht so gut .


----------



## IGGY (16. Februar 2005)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist gut, dann seh ich ja bald aus wie Arnold  ist aber für den cw Wert nicht so gut .


LOL der war gut Ingo. Da haste aufgepasst


----------



## Knax (16. Februar 2005)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist gut, dann seh ich ja bald aus wie Arnold  ist aber für den cw Wert nicht so gut .


...ich kanns mir erlauben. wie es bei euch aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich kanns mir erlauben. wie es bei euch aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau
> Knax



Du mußt erstmal ein paar Wochen ordentlich essen bevor Du mitreden kannst...   ...duck und weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich kanns mir erlauben. wie es bei euch aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau   Knax


Kann ich Dir sagen. Ich hab nen cw Wert vom Möbelwagen aber nen Antriebsstrang wie nen Schwertransporter   

Euer Michelinmännchen


----------



## redrace (16. Februar 2005)

HUHU

Ist von euch einer am Sonntag in Boos beim Rennen??


----------



## IGGY (16. Februar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ist von euch einer am Sonntag in Boos beim Rennen??


Der Aussenposten Breinig hat seinen Teamfahrer MAX ausgesendet  
P.S.: Wie gehts Dir denn mitlerweile?


----------



## XCRacer (16. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich Dir sagen. Ich hab nen cw Wert vom Möbelwagen aber nen Antriebsstrang wie nen Schwertransporter
> 
> Euer Michelinmännchen



Du meinst wohl den cw-Wert und die Kraft einer Dampfmaschine!

....

Aber mit genauso 'nem gekröpften Schwengelchen vorne drann


----------



## Knax (16. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Der Aussenposten Breinig hat seinen Teamfahrer MAX ausgesendet
> P.S.: Wie gehts Dir denn mitlerweile?


...der husten ist dabei sich zu lösen, die nase tropft weiter...hauptsache kein fieber! hoffe, dass ich spätestens sonntag wieder fit bin um den WBTS-aussenposten würdig zu vertreten    bin echt mal gespannt auf den chaka-cup...für die weite anreise muss sich das auch lohnen!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...der husten ist dabei sich zu lösen, die nase tropft weiter...hauptsache kein fieber! hoffe, dass ich spätestens sonntag wieder fit bin um den WBTS-aussenposten würdig zu vertreten    bin echt mal gespannt auf den chaka-cup...für die weite anreise muss sich das auch lohnen!
> Knax


Was ist das denn für eine Serie ?...Gibt's da einen Thread für ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (16. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn für eine Serie ?...Gibt's da einen Thread für ?


einen thread habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden. nur halt die site
www.chaka-cup.de (mit sehr interessanten streckenbeschreibungen!).
Knax


----------



## IGGY (16. Februar 2005)

Chaka du schaffst es!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> einen thread habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden. nur halt die site
> www.chaka-cup.de (mit sehr interessanten streckenbeschreibungen!).
> Knax


Na dann viel Spaß und Grüß mir den Meik !!


----------



## Knax (16. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spaß und Grüß mir den Meik !!


den werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht sehen, da U19 zusammen mit den frauen um 10:30 startet...die "erwachsenen" männer starten erst am nachmittag.
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> den werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht sehen, da U19 zusammen mit den frauen um 10:30 startet...die "erwachsenen" männer starten erst am nachmittag.
> Knax


Mädchen, Mädchen...


----------



## IGGY (17. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mädchen, Mädchen...


Obwohl!!! Wenn ich mir das so recht überlege hat er ja mehr Glück wie ich. Er kann mit den knackigen Dingern am Start stehen und ich muß mit den alten verschrumpelten Herren in meiner Startaufstellung vorlieb nehmen


----------



## Knax (17. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mädchen, Mädchen...


pass up du! Ingo hat schon recht... schöne aussichten!   
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mit genauso 'nem gekröpften Schwengelchen vorne drann


Das ist der Dampfkessel wo vorgeheizt wird


----------



## Frank S. (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
Wer hat denn Sonntag Lust auf eine Schneetour an der WBTS?
Oder liegt dort gar kein Schnee?


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

Sonntags ist bei mir meistens schlecht...weißt Du ja...
Außerdem war ich diese Woche kranke und werde höchstens morgen mit Boris eine lockere Schneerunde drehen (von Roetgen aus); wohin...kein Ahnung...mal sehen  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (18. Februar 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Wer hat denn Sonntag Lust auf eine Schneetour an der WBTS?
> Oder liegt dort gar kein Schnee?


Lust hätte ich schon, nur hab ich seit heute morgen so ein Kratzen im Hals und das verheisst wohl nichts gutes  wenn ein termin gemacht wird guck ich mal wie es am Sonnatg ist und werde dann kommen wenn ich mich gut fühle.
Schon was geplant wo es denn hinführen soll?


----------



## Knax (18. Februar 2005)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Lust hätte ich schon, nur hab ich seit heute morgen so ein Kratzen im Hals und das verheisst wohl nichts gutes


...ich will ja keine panik machen, aber so fing es bei mir an... hoffentlich bleibts bei dem kratzen!
schönes wochenende,
Knax


----------



## "TWIGGY" (18. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich will ja keine panik machen, aber so fing es bei mir an... hoffentlich bleibts bei dem kratzen!
> schönes wochenende,
> Knax


na supi mach mir nur Mut  ne Grippe oder sowas kann ich jetzt echt nicht brauchen.
Aber ich wünsche dir für das Rennen am Sonntag gute Beine und ne zweite Lunge .
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Knax (18. Februar 2005)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> na supi mach mir nur Mut  ne Grippe oder sowas kann ich jetzt echt nicht brauchen.
> Aber ich wünsche dir für das Rennen am Sonntag gute Beine und ne zweite Lunge .
> Viel Erfolg


bei drohender erkältung kann ich zwei sachen wärmstens empfehlen: hühnersuppe von oma & das ding hier (siehe anhang)!
Knax


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> bei drohender erkältung kann ich zwei sachen wärmstens empfehlen: hühnersuppe von oma & das ding hier (siehe anhang)!
> Knax



Das Ding ist aber etwas gewöhnungbedürftig. Nicht jeder findet es toll, wenn eine Salzspülung durch seine Nasenhöhlen läuft.   Durfte ich nach meiner Nasenscheidewandoperation ausgiebig testen!

Noch virenfrei  

Michael


----------



## abonette (18. Februar 2005)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> na supi mach mir nur Mut  ne Grippe oder sowas kann ich jetzt echt nicht brauchen.
> 
> Na Twiggy,
> dann kommst du bestimmt auch nicht zum Spinning.Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung  Meine Erkältung klingt langsam ab


----------



## XCRacer (18. Februar 2005)

> ...nur hab ich seit heute morgen so ein Kratzen im Hals ...


*Ihr sollt doch keine Klobürsten schlucken ! *

Ich habe am WE (Rad)frei!
Aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## Dirk S. (18. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Ihr sollt doch keine Klobürsten schlucken ! *
> 
> Ich habe am WE (Rad)frei!
> Aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder mit von der Partie



Das hört sich gut.
Werde dann wohl meinen neuen Schatz einweihen...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Werde dann wohl meinen neuen Schatz einweihen...


Ohhh, dann ist das Scale ja endlich geliefert   
Nächstes WE kann ich nicht. 3 Tage Malle ( nee, kein Trainingslager. Zumindest nicht radtechnisch   ) Aber übernächste Woche habe ich vielleicht auch mein neuen Schatz fertig   Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (18. Februar 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Wer hat denn Sonntag Lust auf eine Schneetour an der WBTS?
> Oder liegt dort gar kein Schnee?


Kai und meine Wenigkeit  wollen am Sonntag eine Schneetour fahren. Jedoch starten wir erst um 11 Uhr in Breinig.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2005)

Moin moin,

hier ist der WBTS-Geburtstagsmelder...  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Frank...   ...bleib wie Du bist aber vor allem gesund !  

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (19. Februar 2005)

Auch von mir alles Gute Frank....
Sonntag wird wohl nichts ist wohl schlimmer geworden 
cu


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2005)

Moin,

ist zwar dicke Suppe draußen und es hat in der Nacht noch kräftig geschneit. aber ich fahre trotzdem um 12 mit Boris in Roetgen los; wahrscheinlich sogar ins Wehebachtal. Weiter oben liegt bestimmt zuviel von dem weißen Zeug...  
Vielleicht treffen wir ja die Omerbacher...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (19. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> hier ist der WBTS-Geburtstagsmelder...
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Frank...   ...bleib wie Du bist aber vor allem gesund !
> ...



Happy Birthday Frank!   
Und alles Gute für dein neues Lebensalter.

Gehe den Schatz am Dienstag abholen.   

Dann sehen wir uns wohl erst am 20 März.
Bin ab dem 6 März mit dem RR auf Malle.


----------



## IGGY (19. Februar 2005)

Von  mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag 
@ Dirk S. Schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Frank!
> Und alles Gute für dein neues Lebensalter.
> 
> Gehe den Schatz am Dienstag abholen.
> ...



Moin Dirk,

richtig feines Rad !...  ...sieht man wieder, wo die Kohle steckt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (19. Februar 2005)

...na dann schließe ich mich mal den anderen an: auch von meiner seite alles gute zum geburtstag. 
Knax


----------



## redrace (19. Februar 2005)

HUHU

@ Frank
Auch von uns herzlichen Glückwunsch!!

@ Dirk

Jetzt musst Du nur noch das können was das Rad kann!!   
Schönes Ding kriegst Du da!!!


----------



## Dirk S. (19. Februar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> @ Frank
> Auch von uns herzlichen Glückwunsch!!
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Blumen!   
Habe mich schon auf die Kommentare von euch gefreut.   

Versuche im diesem Jahr meine Fahrleistungen dem neuem Schatz anzupassen....  

Wie geht es denn überhaupt deinen kranken Knochen?

XC - Racer, hat mal wieder ein Bike freies Weekend.   

Was muss die Neue gut aussehen,
das XC - Racer uns WBTS - Biker im Stich lässt?    

Ich gehe Morgen auch mal wieder laufen. 
Nur spinnen ist nicht gut für die Augen....


----------



## Frank S. (19. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

@Dirk
schönes Bike. Ich hoffe, dass mein neues Bike auch nächsten Monat da ist.

Ich werde morgen wohl auch keine Tour fahren. Ich glaube ich setzte mich morgen noch mal auf die Rolle.

Also bis dann


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2005)

Moin...

und wieder ein Geburtstag; ich hab zwar schon länger nichts von ihm gehört...kein Grund, nicht zu gratulieren...  

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag @alpi...   ...ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal wieder !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (20. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin...
> 
> und wieder ein Geburtstag; ich hab zwar schon länger nichts von ihm gehört...kein Grund, nicht zu gratulieren...
> 
> ...


Da möchte ich mich auch anschliessen....happy birthday


Noch was anderes vieleicht habt ihr es ja im Radio oder in der Zeitung schon gelesen bzw gehört, das ein WOLF (das ist kein Scherz) sich hier in unserer Region aufhält.Das Tier ist aus einem Gehege aus Belgien ausgebüchst und hat in Eschweiler einen Welpen von einer Leine gerissen  also gebt acht das Tier macht auch nicht unbedingt halt vor Menschen.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Gehe den Schatz am Dienstag abholen.


Da fällt mir nur den einen Spruch ein: "Perlen vor die Säue!" 

Nachträglich alles Gute an Frank und Glückwünsche an Mathias (alpi)

Zu dem Wolf: Ich denke, das die Geschichte sehr dramatisiert wird. Wölfe greifen (eigentlich) NIE Menschen an. Angriffe auf Menschen gehören in das Reich der Fabeln. Und das mit dem Hundewelpen fällt mir auch schwer zu glauben. Hunde sind mit Wölfen artverwand und da gibt's Welpenschutz. Kann mir nur vorstellen, das das Tier total verstört ist. Der Wolf soll ja aus einem Zuchtgehege in Belgien ausgebrochen sein. Da frage ich mich, wozu man Wölfe züchtet. Wenn Wölfe neu angesiedelt werden, fängt man die in der Regel und setzt diese dann neu aus.

Trotzdem würde ich zur Zeit nicht mit rotem Käppchen und Zöpfen durch den Wald schlendern und Blumen pflücken


----------



## on any sunday (20. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem würde ich zur Zeit nicht mit rotem Käppchen und Zöpfen durch den Wald schlendern und Blumen pflücken


Sehr schade.


----------



## redrace (20. Februar 2005)

HUHU

Ich bin zurück aus Boos!! Aber lest und schaut selber!! 

@Alpi

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von uns!!


Das ganze Geschisse wegen dem Wolf ist mir auch zu viel. Der Hund war halt fällig, dass ist zwar schade aber nicht zu ändern und Menschen passen nicht in das Beuteschema eines Wolfes. Wenn er in die Enge getrieben wird ist das anders aber das ist auch bei einem Dackel so!!

Und wenn der mein Rad beist dann kriegt er Ärger!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> "...und bin ganz zufrieden. Das heutige Rennen                war eine schöne Trainingsbelastung auf einer schönen Strecke."


Das ist die Hauptsache! 

PS: Der Bilderlink unter dem Text funzt nicht!

Grüzzze


----------



## redrace (20. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die Hauptsache!
> 
> PS: Der Bilderlink unter dem Text funzt nicht!
> 
> Grüzzze



Schon geändert!! Danke!!

@ Knax
Wie war es bei Dir??


----------



## Knax (20. Februar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> @ Knax
> Wie war es bei Dir??


...es kam, wie es kommen musste    ich weiß, mit erkältung soll man ja nicht fahren... aber das startgeld war ja schon entrichtet, also:
in der ersten runde war noch alles ok, dann aber fing der husten an und ich konnte meine position nicht mehr halten. ab der dritten runde war die luft dann vollkommen weg, hatte somit zeit die schöne strecke zu genießen   
böse stimmen meinten zwar, man könne die strecke auch mit dem crosser fahren, ich aber fand sie gar nicht schlecht: nette, flotte trails   achja, es lagen ca. 20cm schnee... das zum thema schnell ^^
wievielter ich geworden bin, weiß ich noch nicht, da wir uns direkt nach der siegerehrung der frauen verzogen haben - ergebnisse und bilder folgen!
@redrace: die photographen versteckt hinter den bäumen waren ja die härte.
aufeinmal so ein blitz... naja... nächstes mal weiß ich bescheid
Knax


----------



## Dirk S. (20. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die Hauptsache!
> 
> PS: Der Bilderlink unter dem Text funzt nicht!
> 
> Grüzzze



Schöne Bilder hast Du gemacht Edith!

Freut mich das es Red Race wieder besser geht.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die Hauptsache!


Da schließe ich mich René an. Na ja und bei deinem Trainingsumfang auf dem MTB = 0 jetzt im ersten Rennen 5ter     Hoffentlich bleibst Du auch weiterhin Schmerzfrei.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (20. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Da schließe ich mich René an. Na ja und bei deinem Trainingsumfang auf dem MTB = 0 jetzt im ersten Rennen 5ter     Hoffentlich bleibst Du auch weiterhin Schmerzfrei.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg




Schmerz oder Beschwerde frei ist anders!!   
Aber egal, weil : ICH WILL, ICH MUSS, ICH WERDE!!!!!!


----------



## alpi (20. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Glückwüsche.

Wenn ich wieder fit bin komme ich gerne wieder zu euren Touren.

Matthias


----------



## XCRacer (21. Februar 2005)

Das Tierchen scheint ja wirklich was gegen Hunde zu haben:
*
21.02.05 - Eschweiler: Polizei warnt vor ausgerissenem Wolf*
Ein aus einem belgischen Zuchtgehege ausgerissener Wolf hat im Raum Eschweiler zwei Hunde getötet. Die Polizei warnt Spaziergänger und Hundehalter davor, sich in den Stadt- und Waldrandgebieten aufzuhalten Hunde sollten an der Leine geführt werden. Hinweise auf den Wolf hat die Polizei auch aus dem Raum Linnich, Alsdorf und Stolberg erhalten. Wölfe haben einen sehr großen Aktionsradius.


----------



## Knax (21. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tierchen scheint ja wirklich was gegen Hunde zu haben:
> *
> Hinweise auf den Wolf hat die Polizei auch aus dem Raum Linnich, Alsdorf und Stolberg erhalten. Wölfe haben einen sehr großen Aktionsradius.*


*
...zwischen Linnich und Stolberg liegen doch mal locker 40km...muss wohl ein dauerläufer sein   
Knax*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (21. Februar 2005)

Nu iser put


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Nu iser put


Nabend,

Ob das Ärger geben könnte ? Die niedlichen Tierchen  ...stehen doch unter Artenschutz !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Februar 2005)

Falsch Ralph! Mountainbiker ab 40 stehen unter Artenschutz!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch Ralph! Mountainbiker ab 40 stehen unter Artenschutz!


Na von mir aus...dauert bei Dir auch nicht mehr lange...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...aber es ist richtig, Wölfe stehen tatsächlich unter Artenschutz !
Allerdings war das Tier scheinbar schon ziemlich stark an einem Lauf verletzt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (22. Februar 2005)

Dann pass mal auf, das DU nicht auch noch anfängst zu hinken! Sonst ist's mit dem Artenschutz bei DIR auch schnell vorbei 

Guts Nächtle


----------



## XCRacer (22. Februar 2005)

Tach zusammen! 

Ich hätte Lust, am Sonntag nochmal eine Tour ab der Wbts zu fahren. Muß allerdings gleich dabei schreiben, das ich auf Tiefschnee und Temperaturen um Null Grad keinen Bock habe.

Zum ersten, weil mein Rad dann doch ganz schön leidet. Die Bremsen zeigen kaum Wirkung und die Beläge sind ruck-zuck runter. Die Schaltung friert ein und meine Gabel scheint ebenfalls bei dieser Kälte nicht mehr ordentlich zu funktionieren. 

2. Der Hauptgrund ist aber, das ich in diesem Winter starke Probleme mit den Bronchien habe. Ohne mein Alergospasmin läuft beim Sport zur Zeit gar nichts! Beim Laufen gehts, aber beim Biken ist die Atemluft ja noch kälter und es zieht sich in mir alles zu 

Also was ist? Wenn's Wetter etwas wärmer wird (ca. ab 5°), könnten wir am So. um 11Uhr ab Wbts eine WAB-Tour in Tallage (Tal-Lage ) machen.

Resonanz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (22. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum ersten, weil mein Rad dann doch ganz schön leidet. Die Bremsen zeigen kaum Wirkung und die Beläge sind ruck-zuck runter. Die Schaltung friert ein und meine Gabel scheint ebenfalls bei dieser Kälte nicht mehr ordentlich zu funktionieren.
> 
> Resonanz ?


...das sind natürlich schwerwiegende gründe    ich wäre dabei (auch bei miesem wetter...)
Knax


----------



## IGGY (22. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das sind natürlich schwerwiegende gründe    ich wäre dabei (auch bei miesem wetter...)
> Knax


Klar sind das gute Gründe. Hat ja nicht jeder einen Sponsor wie du   
Ich bin nicht mit von der Partie. Die Alemannia braucht meine Unterstützung


----------



## redrace (22. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht mit von der Partie. Die Alemannia braucht meine Unterstützung



HUHU

Dann fahr lieber rad!! Deine moralische Unterstützung hat am Sonntag auch nicht geholfen!!!!


----------



## IGGY (22. Februar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Dann fahr lieber rad!! Deine moralische Unterstützung hat am Sonntag auch nicht geholfen!!!!


Ich war ja auch am Sonntag nicht dabei. Klar das die verloren haben! Der Scheiss Poldi


----------



## Dirk S. (22. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war ja auch am Sonntag nicht dabei. Klar das die verloren haben! Der Scheiss Poldi



Ich denke hier ist ein MTB - Forum? 
Was hat den hier der Fußball zu suchen???    

Mal wieder zu den eigentlichen Themen.

BIKEN!   
Es wird keinen interessieren, aber mein Schatz ist da.   
Zum Glück ohne grüne Griffe und Aufkleber!  
Er steht im Wohnzimmer und wird bewundert.   

Mal sehen, wann er das erste mal Dreckig wird??  
Das erste mal soll doch weh tun oder?


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...mein Schatz ist da.   ...


Nabend,

ich werd bekloppt...ein Bike auf der Couch im Wohnzimmer; meine Frau würde mich köpfen...   
Sieht fein aus  , wirst Du damit auch den Saarschleifenmarathon fahren ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (22. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ich werd bekloppt...ein Bike auf der Couch im Wohnzimmer; meine Frau würde mich köpfen...
> Sieht fein aus  , wirst Du damit auch den Saarschleifenmarathon fahren ?
> ...



Meist Du ich stelle den Schatz auf die kalten Fliesen??  
Es soll mit an die Saarschleife. Ausser wenn es regnet!


----------



## IGGY (23. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke hier ist ein MTB - Forum?
> Was hat den hier der Fußball zu suchen???
> 
> Mal wieder zu den eigentlichen Themen.
> ...


Sehr sehr schönes Bike   
Aber mach mal bitte Fotos die eine bessere Qualität haben, und mehr ins Detail gehen.
P.S.: Was mich aber mal am meisten Interessieren würde ist, was es denn genau wiegt so wie es da steht!


----------



## Dirk S. (23. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr sehr schönes Bike
> Aber mach mal bitte Fotos die eine bessere Qualität haben, und mehr ins Detail gehen.
> P.S.: Was mich aber mal am meisten Interessieren würde ist, was es denn genau wiegt so wie es da steht!




Habe Gestern Bilder in der Wohnung gemacht. Sind nicht so schön 
geworden.
Stelle es Heute in den Schnee und mache neue Bilder.
Auf Schnee ist der Kontrast besser.   

Stelle die dann ins Fotoalbum! 
Gewicht? Habe ich noch nicht nachgewogen!   

Werde noch Lenkerhörnchen dran machen und den Tune Wasserträger.
Dann mal schauen.

Vielleicht noch Crossmax und anderen Vorbau und Sattelstütze....

Bis später.

Schatz und Dirk


----------



## Dirk S. (23. Februar 2005)

Fotoalbum funktioniert leider noch nicht.  
Werde ein paar Bilder als Anhang einstellen.

Scale 20 auf Badezimmerwaage 10,5 kg in Größe L.  
Nun ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (23. Februar 2005)

Noch ein paar!
Mehr gibt es nur Life....


----------



## IGGY (23. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein paar!
> Mehr gibt es nur Life....


Jetzt weis ich was mein nächstes Rad ist


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2005)

Neidvoll muß ich anerkennen: Das Rad sieht gut aus! 

@iggy: Merke! Mit diesem Rad MUSS man gut fahren können, mit deinem Drössiger KANN man gut fahren!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Neidvoll muß ich anerkennen: Das Rad sieht gut aus!
> 
> @iggy: Merke! Mit diesem Rad MUSS man gut fahren können, mit deinem Drössiger KANN man gut fahren!


Moin,

hatte gestern was ähnliche auf der Zunge äh...Tastatur liegen und habs mir verkniffen...  
Ich finde das Teil traumhaft schön; hoffe, Du hast richtig Spaß damit Dirk !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (24. Februar 2005)

Also für Ralph wäre das nix. Der knickt ja schon Alurahmen aus Leidenschaft  .

Sonst aber ein Leckerbiss für die Augen und meines Erachtens zum Fahren eigentlich zu schade. Viel Spass und feinfühliges Fahren mit dem Rad.

CU,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Also für Ralph wäre das nix. Der knickt ja schon Alurahmen aus Leidenschaft  ...


Alter Schwede...die 2 Rähmchen...  ist doch nicht der Rede wert...  
Hast aber nicht ganz unrecht...bin momentan nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (24. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Fotoalbum funktioniert leider noch nicht.
> Werde ein paar Bilder als Anhang einstellen.
> 
> Scale 20 auf Badezimmerwaage 10,5 kg in Größe L.
> Nun ein paar Bilder:



Hallo Dirk,
ein geiles Teil.   
Aber ich würde mich auf so ein Carbon Bike nicht setzen.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk,
> ein geiles Teil.
> Aber ich würde mich auf so ein Carbon Bike nicht setzen.


Ach ja...Du hast ja auch schon den ein oder anderen Alurahmen "geknickt" wie Armin zu sagen pflegt...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: mit dem Fizik Arione paßt die Stütze perfekt


----------



## Dirk S. (25. Februar 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk,
> ein geiles Teil.
> Aber ich würde mich auf so ein Carbon Bike nicht setzen.




Die Bedenken habe ich zur Zeit auch!   
In der Bedienungsanleitung steht, das die Carbon - Bikes von 118 kg bis
128 Kg freigegeben sind.   

Das sollte bei mir reichen. Habe extra für das Scale abgespeckt.

Alles für meinen neuen Schatz.  
Habe eher Bedenken, das durch Steinschlag usw. Macken in den Rahmen
kommen.   

Werde am Weekend mal vorsichtig über Feldwege rollen.
Das arme Schatz kann ja nicht nur im Warmen stehen bleiben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...In der Bedienungsanleitung steht, das die Carbon - Bikes von 118 kg bis 128 Kg freigegeben sind.  ...


Moin,

also bist Du zu leicht für das Bike...  ...ich hab da eine Idee: Wir starten einen Wettbewerb. Wer zuerst die 118kg erreicht hat, kriegt das gute Stück...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Du darfst auch mitspielen...Jörg nicht


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da eine Idee: Wir starten einen Wettbewerb. Wer zuerst die 118kg erreicht hat, kriegt das gute Stück...


Tja Männers,

dann esse ich jetzt kurz noch ne Portion Bratkartoffeln mit Leberkäse und dann dürfte das Bike mir gehören  Unterschätzt niemals eure Gegner    
Wirklich geil das Teil Dirk   Aber leider kann ich nicht in der Preisliga mitspielen   Und außerdem ist Carbon viel zu schade für mich.
Hole mir gleich auch mein neues ab. Heißt glaube ich Ragazzi oder so   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Männers,
> 
> dann esse ich jetzt kurz noch ne Portion Bratkartoffeln mit Leberkäse und dann dürfte das Bike mir gehören  ...


Hab mal eben mein Ps editiert...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal eben mein Ps editiert...


Menno, von allen bekomme ich nur noch eine über den Deckel oder werde ausgeschlossen       

Schönes WE. Fahre gleich nach Bielefeld mein neues Bike holen und morgen flieg ich nach Malle. Und wenn ich aus Malle zurück bin erreiche ich wahrscheinlich auch die max. Norm von 128kg für das Rad. Dann können wir ja mal den Härtestest machen.   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Dirk S. (25. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also bist Du zu leicht für das Bike...  ...ich hab da eine Idee: Wir starten einen Wettbewerb. Wer zuerst die 118kg erreicht hat, kriegt das gute Stück...
> 
> ...



  
Ich glaube ihr habt da etwas falsch verstanden....  
Zu Klärung ein Auszug aus der Scott Bedienungsanleitung:

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*

Wir gratulieren Ihnen herzlich zum Kauf ihres neuen Scott Fahrrades.
Sie haben ein Fahrrad erstanden, das Ihre Erwartungen in punkto
Qualität, Funktion und Fahreigenschaften übertreffen wird!   

Nun zum zulässigen *Gesamtgewicht* von Scott Fahrrädern:

Scott Mountainbikes sind für ein Fahrergewicht bis maximal 110 kg vorgesehen,
d.h. das Gesamtgewicht des Rades incl. Fahrer (das ist der, der normalerweise 
auf dem Scott Fahrrad sizt!) sollte nicht 119 - 128 kg (je nach Modell) überschreiten.

Also Ralph und Jörg, abnehmen und nicht zunehmen.....   
So jetzt gibt es eine lecker Pizza mit Blick auf den Schatz!!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Scott Mountainbikes sind für ein Fahrergewicht bis maximal 110 kg vorgesehen,...Also Ralph und Jörg, abnehmen und nicht zunehmen.....  ...



Noch so'n blöder Spruch und ich mach mich auf den Weg...    ...für mich bedeutet das immer noch 25 zunehmen. Bei Jörg sieht das schon anders aus; aber dem hab ich ja ne rote Karte verpaßt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2005)

Außerdem...wer so'nen Mist schreibt, muß auch mit den Konsequenzen klar kommen...  :
"_In der Bedienungsanleitung steht, das die Carbon - Bikes von 118 kg bis
128 Kg freigegeben sind."_


----------



## IGGY (26. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Jörg sieht das schon anders aus; aber dem hab ich ja ne rote Karte verpaßt...


Nu lass doch mal meinen Jörg in Ruhe


----------



## Dirk S. (26. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Nu lass doch mal meinen Jörg in Ruhe




Genau!    

Es zählen doch die inneren Werte oder?   

Das schlimme ist ja, das Jörg letzten Sommer häufig 
schneller Oben war als ich.
Das lag leider nicht am Material.....  

Wünsche Jörg ein paar schöne Tage auf Malle bei hoffenlich
besserem Wetter als hier! 

Was hast Du denn für ein neues Bike gekommen?

Im Kölner Stadtanzeiger von Heute steht:
Die Kälte hat auch üblicherweise mildere Regionen Europas erreicht:
Über "Schneefrei" freuten sich in Großbritannien am Freitag Tausende Kinder.
Auch auf Spanien wartet eine neue Klatfront!   

Und ich fliege nächsten Sonntag nach Malle....    
Habe schon den Skianzug rausgelegt.   
Freue mich schon auf das Fahren bei +10 Grad. 
Im März sollte die Temperatur bei 18 - 21 Grad liegen.

Hier in Erp schneit es grade. 
Mir fehlen die Worte!


----------



## redrace (26. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Im Kölner Stadtanzeiger von Heute steht:
> Die Kälte hat auch üblicherweise mildere Regionen Europas erreicht:
> Über "Schneefrei" freuten sich in Großbritannien am Freitag Tausende Kinder.
> Auch auf Spanien wartet eine neue Klatfront!
> ...



HUHU
Viel Spass auf Mallorca
Schade aber nicht zu ändern!! Ich weiss schon warum ich dieses Jahr nicht fahre!!


----------



## Dirk S. (26. Februar 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Viel Spass auf Mallorca
> Schade aber nicht zu ändern!! Ich weiss schon warum ich dieses Jahr nicht fahre!!




Danke redrace!   
Ich kann jede Unterstüzung was das Wetter betrifft gebrauchen...
Freue mich auch schon auf die Kälte im Mallorca.   

Zum Glück haben die eine Sauna.
Da Fahre ich halt in der Sauna auf der Rolle!!


----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2005)

Könnt ihr euch das mal bitte ansehen und mir eure ehrliche Meinung sagen!
Ihr könnt mit der Maus über die Sephia-Bildchen fahren 

Insbesondere interessiert mich, wie lange es dauert, bis der kleine Film oben rechts neben dem Banner geladen wird (ca.1,45MB!). Gilt für Modem- _und_ DSL-User!

Die Links braucht ihr *nicht* anzuklicken! Da habe ich noch nichts hinterlegt.

Danke und schönen Samstag abend


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2005)

Nabend René,

ich bin momentan aufgrund häufiger Verbindungsproblemen nur mit ISDN-Speed unterwegs.
Der Film läuft sofort los; ruckelt aber. Das Banner und alle anderen Bilder werden dann ganz langsam geladen.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Schreib gleich noch was in VDH-Thread; war mit Boris unterwegs u.a. im Belgenbachtal...


----------



## Cheng (26. Februar 2005)

HY Rene',

Mensch was musst Du Zeit haben, bis jetzt war mein Notebook kapott, bin jetzt stationär online, darum ist bei uns nichts mehr passiert!  

Aber! Alle Achtung was Du da wieder auf die Beine gestellt hast, super Aufbau und Organisation. Der Film läuft bei mr (DSL) ohne Probleme. (wie geht sowas?  )

Bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht. Schöne WE an alle!


----------



## Handlampe (26. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr euch das mal bitte ansehen und mir eure ehrliche Meinung sagen!
> Ihr könnt mit der Maus über die Sephia-Bildchen fahren



Hi Rene

Die Aufmachung gefällt mir sehr gut....vor Allem die Sache mit den Sephia Bildern die beim anklicken farbig werden. 
Das Filmchen ist bei mir eigentlich sofort da (DSL 1000).....nur ruckelt es die erste Zeit (ca. 10 sec) ein wenig.

Aber danach........fliegen einige Biker mit etwa 250 km/h durch das Bild


----------



## abonette (26. Februar 2005)

Insbesondere interessiert mich, wie lange es dauert, bis der kleine Film oben rechts neben dem Banner geladen wird (ca.1,45MB!). Gilt für Modem- _und_ DSL-User!


Hallo XC Racer,
Ich hab DSL und bei mir läuft der Film augenblicklich an.Er ruckelt auch nicht sonderlich!
Feine Seite!  
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (26. Februar 2005)

@XCRacer: Die Site gefällt mir sehr gut! Übersichtlich, angenehme Farben. Und das Video ist auch noch für Modem-Benutzer (wie ich es bin) zu ertragen! Zunächst sind eben nur Standbilder zu sehen (erinnert an eine Webcam), aber wenn's dann nach einigen Sekunden geladen ist, läuft's natürlich einwandfrei.  
(Verwendeter Browser: Mozilla)


----------



## IGGY (26. Februar 2005)

HI Rene. Sieht gut aus. Weiter so


----------



## Knax (26. Februar 2005)

...super design. bei dem neuen DSL 2000 (?) geht der film richtig ab... etwas flott würde ich sagen!
schönes rest-wochenende
Knax


----------



## talybont (26. Februar 2005)

klasse Design  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## redrace (26. Februar 2005)

HUHU

Klasse Dressing äähhh Design!! Nur ich stehe nicht auf bewegte Bilder auf einer HP weder als Gif noch als Film, dass lenkt von der eigentlichen HP ab, aber das musst Du ja verantworten!!  
Versuch doch mal den Hintergrund den Sepiabildern anzugleichen, denn das Weiss ist mir zu hell und dafür den Hintergrund drum herum etwas dunkler zu gestalten.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2005)

Endlich mal Kritik 

Das mit dem hell-dunkel bei den Sephia-Bildern ist gewollt. Damit der Kontrast zum Farbbild größer wird.
Das animierte Gif (Das habe ich mit www.animake.de gemacht! Damit kann man Videos in gif oder swf umwandeln.) ist eigentlich nur da, damit der Platz ausgefüllt ist. War mir sonst zu viel weiß 

Hab noch was geändert: Mal über die Pfeile in der Navigation neben dem Video mit der Maus drüber fahren! http://www.xcracer.de/xcracer_2005/


----------



## Pink-Floyd (26. Februar 2005)

Ich find das Design auch gut. Das Video dauerte bei mir (ISDN) mindestens 2 Minuten bis es nicht mehr ruckelte. So lange hat es auch gedauert bis die Bilder beim Überfahren farbig wurden. 
Tja - das mit den Pfeiledrehen find ich persönlich unnötige Spielerei - aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Pink-Floyd (26. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das animierte Gif ...  ist eigentlich nur da, damit der Platz ausgefüllt ist. War mir sonst zu viel weiß


 
Alternative: mach ein Bild von Dir da hin - auch als Sephiabild mit Link zum Impressum


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal Kritik
> 
> Das mit dem hell-dunkel bei den Sephia-Bildern ist gewollt. Damit der Kontrast zum Farbbild größer wird.
> Das animierte Gif (Das habe ich mit www.animake.de gemacht! Damit kann man Videos in gif oder swf umwandeln.) ist eigentlich nur da, damit der Platz ausgefüllt ist. War mir sonst zu viel weiß
> ...


Ich schau mir das Montag oder Dienstag nochmal mit normalem Speed an (soll noch ein paar Tage testen)...aber mit ISDN ist es echt träge...
Kritik: Ich denke Du bastelst eh noch eine Weile und das Grundkonzept ist schön. Farben sind Geschmacksache aber mit einer leichten Abtönung ins Beige, Grau oder so wird's ein bischen weicher.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal Kritik
> 
> Das mit dem hell-dunkel bei den Sephia-Bildern ist gewollt. Damit der Kontrast zum Farbbild größer wird.
> Das animierte Gif (Das habe ich mit www.animake.de gemacht! Damit kann man Videos in gif oder swf umwandeln.) ist eigentlich nur da, damit der Platz ausgefüllt ist. War mir sonst zu viel weiß
> ...



hey auch was neues am basteln?
sieht echt klasse aus die neue seite


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Alternative: mach ein Bild von Dir da hin


Du hast mich überzeugt 

Falls sich jemand das GIF noch sichern möchte, hier ist es noch ein paar Tage zu finden: http://www.xcracer.de/xcracer_2005/grafiken/kleinepanorama04.gif

Draußen schneits...


----------



## Dirk S. (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Rene, 
nicht schlecht was Du das mal wieder auf die Beine gestellt hast!   

Das mit dem Video geht bei mir aber nicht???   
Liegt vielleicht am User....

Würde für den Hintergrund ehe dunklere Farben nehmen.
Schwarz fände ich besser, da heben sich die Bilder besser ab.
Gefällt mir bei Meik sehr gut.

Da Beige passt auch nicht so gut zum dem Grün der Schrift.

Da ja Heute noch Schnee liegt, kannst Du ja noch etwas an deiner Page
basteln.   

So langsam kann der Frühling kommen, ich kann auch keinen 
Schnee mehr sehen...   

Wenn ich es übers Herz bringe, fahre ich Heute ein Runde mit dem Scale.


----------



## Knax (27. Februar 2005)

nachtrag: hier die bilder vom XC-rennen in Boos (mehr bilder gibts hier )
platzierung: 4.  
Knax


----------



## redrace (1. März 2005)

HUHU

Ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einem vernüftigen Programm zur erstellung von Diashows für meine HP. Ich habe jetzt was gefunden und wollte mal hören was Ihr davon haltet. Hier ist eine erstellte Diashow. Das Programm bietet unzählige Möglichkeiten Shows zu erstellen und bei guten Kritiken bekommt Ihr auch den Link!!    

Feedback bitte per mail oder PM!!

Ist eigentlich was für Samstag geplant??


----------



## rpo35 (1. März 2005)

@Meik: Sieht ja ganz nett aus mit der Übersicht links. Allerdings würde ich darauf achten, das die Bilder in der Ansicht rechts immer komplett sichtbar sind (ohne scrollen). Außerdem wären ein paar Buttons zum blättern nicht schlecht.

Was meinst Du mit Samstag ? An der WBTS wird doch meist Sonntags gestartet !? Kann aber sein, das ich Samstag mit Boris fahre. Wolltest Du runter kommen ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (1. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Meik: Sieht ja ganz nett aus mit der Übersicht links. Allerdings würde ich darauf achten, das die Bilder in der Ansicht rechts immer komplett sichtbar sind (ohne scrollen). Außerdem wären ein paar Buttons zum blättern nicht schlecht.
> 
> Was meinst Du mit Samstag ? An der WBTS wird doch meist Sonntags gestartet !? Kann aber sein, das ich Samstag mit Boris fahre. Wolltest Du runter kommen ?
> 
> ...



Geblättert wird  nicht dafür sind links die Thumbs!! Da kannst Du hin und her springen wie Du willst. Ich persönlich hasse solche vor und zurück Buttons!!!!!

Mit Samstag weiss ich noch nicht genau, ich wollte nur mal hören ob irgend etwas geplant ist!!

Gruß


----------



## Dirk S. (1. März 2005)

Hallo Meik,
nicht schlecht.  
Wenigstens hast Du vernüftige Farben.

Anbei ein Link zu einer Homepage:

http://www.fotografie-at-home-on-location.de/

Ich finde, der hat das mit der Diashow gut gelöst.
Sehr einfach, aber gut!   

Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein. Ist halt die Page von meinem Bruder.


----------



## redrace (1. März 2005)

HUHU,

auch wenn wir uns in diesem Jahr noch nicht so viel gesehen haben!!   
Wie wäre es mit einem WBTS-Grillen Part II im Sommer??


----------



## XCRacer (1. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einem WBTS-Grillen Part II im Sommer??


Ich bin dabei! Das wäre ja fein! 

Zur Urfeld-Show: Ich wußte gar nicht, das du so ein gutes Auge für solche Fotos hast. Die Bilder sind Klasse! Ob einem die Darstellung so gefällt, ist Geschmackssache. Ich habe lieber weiter-Buttons. Eine Kombination aus Vorschau-Ansicht und weiter-Button wäre wohl ideal!


----------



## Dirk S. (1. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU,
> 
> auch wenn wir uns in diesem Jahr noch nicht so viel gesehen haben!!
> Wie wäre es mit einem WBTS-Grillen Part II im Sommer??




Das ist der beste Vorschlag für dieses Jahr!   
Es scheint ja doch noch eine Jahrestzeit zu geben, die sich Sommer
nennt!   
Nur wo bleibt der?????    
Da sind wir dabei.....
Ich mache einen lecker Nachtisch!


----------



## rpo35 (1. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU,
> 
> auch wenn wir uns in diesem Jahr noch nicht so viel gesehen haben!!
> Wie wäre es mit einem WBTS-Grillen Part II im Sommer??


Das ist eine geniale Idee; die Frage ist nur wann und wo...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (1. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Samstag weiss ich noch nicht genau, ich wollte nur mal hören ob irgend etwas geplant ist!!
> Gruß


...ich hätte folgendes im angebot (für die allrounder unter euch):
am samstag ist *kreis-wald-lauf-meisterschaft*. für senioren   wären das ca. 9km flott durch den wald laufen. start am parkplatz "waldschenke" oben am breiniger berg. 
genauere infos hier!  ich müsste dann nur unter einem vereinsnamen bis donnerstag melden (wer keinen hat, startet einfach unter LG stolberg).
also: wer lust und zeit, hat PM BIS DONNERSTAG NACHMITTAG an mich!!!
die veranstaltung findet nicht bei regen (--> glättebildung) statt...
Knax


----------



## redrace (2. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei! Das wäre ja fein!
> 
> Zur Urfeld-Show: Ich wußte gar nicht, das du so ein gutes Auge für solche Fotos hast. Die Bilder sind Klasse! Ob einem die Darstellung so gefällt, ist Geschmackssache. Ich habe lieber weiter-Buttons. Eine Kombination aus Vorschau-Ansicht und weiter-Button wäre wohl ideal!



HUHU

Fotografieren habe ich wie sovieles im Leben mal gelernt!! Allerdings nur als Hobby.


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Fotografieren habe ich wie sovieles im Leben mal gelernt!! Allerdings nur als Hobby.



Und fürs Hobby reicht eine Nikon D70 volkommen aus.


----------



## Tweety66 (2. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen, treib mich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder hier rum. Muss doch mal schauen, ob ihr alle noch lebt.   



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine geniale Idee; die Frage ist nur wann und wo...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Über das "wann" müssten wir uns noch einig werden, aber als "wo" könnten wir wieder unseren Garten anbieten. War doch nett, letztes mal. (Und für Schnucki ist auch inzwischen ein neues Fliegengitter da   [nimms nicht übel Sandra, ist nicht bös gemeint])

Ihr könnt ja mal drüber nachdenken, ob ihr den weiten Weg raus zu uns nochmal wagen wollt. Ich würd mich drüber freuen.

Bis dann

Tweety


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Und fürs Hobby reicht eine Nikon D70 volkommen aus.




Ist halt wie mit dem biken:

Wenn schon Hobby, dann professionell!!

Zur Grillparty: 
Sommergrillen ist doch langweilig. Macht doch ne Art "Elefantentreffen" am WBTS-Parkplatz und grillt am Samstag  


PS: Infos zum Elefantentreffen gibts hier:
http://www.alteselefantentreffen.de/geschichte.html


----------



## redrace (2. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Und fürs Hobby reicht eine Nikon D70 volkommen aus.



Da kurbelt man die Wirtschaft an und dann das!!   

*angebmodusein* Aber ich hätte da noch mehr zu bieten!!*angemodusaus*


----------



## XCRacer (2. März 2005)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Über das "wann" müssten wir uns noch einig werden, aber als "wo" könnten wir wieder unseren Garten anbieten. War doch nett, letztes mal. (Und für Schnucki ist auch inzwischen ein neues Fliegengitter da  [nimms nicht übel Sandra, ist nicht bös gemeint])
> 
> Ihr könnt ja mal drüber nachdenken, ob ihr den weiten Weg raus zu uns nochmal wagen wollt. Ich würd mich drüber freuen.



Ich fand's Klasse bei Euch. Da nehme ich den weiten Weg gerne in Kauf.

Übrigens! Warum sollen wir nur einmal Grillen? 

Ich kann ja meine Eltern aus ihrem Klein-Häuschen ausquartieren. Dann beschlagnahme ich deren Wintergarten


----------



## redrace (2. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand's Klasse bei Euch. Da nehme ich den weiten Weg gerne in Kauf.
> 
> Übrigens! Warum sollen wir nur einmal Grillen?
> 
> Ich kann ja meine Eltern aus ihrem Klein-Häuschen ausquartieren. Dann beschlagnahme ich deren Wintergarten



Wieso ausquartieren?? HAUSBESETZUNG!!!


----------



## Dirk S. (2. März 2005)

Ich werde bekloppt.....  

Ja, Ja spart euch bitte die Kommentare.   
Laut Leichtbaukonfigurator, sollte mein Scale 9,5 Kg wiegen!
Es wiegt aber 10,5 Kg!    

Wo kommt bloß das eine Kilo her????   

Das kann ja wohl nicht war sein oder? 

Liegt bestimmt an meiner Waage.


----------



## PacMan (2. März 2005)

10,5 kg!?! Mann, da kann ich nicht mithalten. Meine Waage zeigt 13,3 kg an. Aber ich steh eh mehr auf gesunde weibliche Rundungen als auf solche Knochengerippe!   
Ich glaube, mit meinem neuen Schatz kann ich glücklich werden!   
In meinem Album hab ich ein paar Photos...


----------



## Dirk S. (2. März 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> 10,5 kg!?! Mann, da kann ich nicht mithalten. Meine Waage zeigt 13,3 kg an. Aber ich steh eh mehr auf gesunde weibliche Rundungen als auf solche Knochengerippe!
> Ich glaube, mit meinem neuen Schatz kann ich glücklich werden!
> In meinem Album hab ich ein paar Photos...



Nicht schlecht dein neuer Schatz...   
Ich stehe aber mehr auf eine schlanke Tailie.   

Wenn ich so sehe, was hier ein Geld in neue Bikes (Klein, Bergwerk und ein günstiges Scott)   investiert wird, kann es nicht an uns liegen das es der 
Wirtschaft so schlecht geht!!!


----------



## Happy_User (3. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ausquartieren?? HAUSBESETZUNG!!!



N'Abend zusammen,

Party, Grillen   Da bin ich doch dabei. In der Hoffnung, dass dann das Wetter auch wieder besser ist. Sonst müssen wir die große Gaslampe wieder herausholen. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2005)

*FETTES KELLER-BLAS-AUS (blow-out  ) BEI XCRACER !*

Ich *verschenke* an WBTS'ler und mit WBTS'lern symphatisierenden Sportkameraden diese vier Rahmen:

- *Viner Rennrad Rahmen* von 1998, Dedaccia-Alu, Rh. ca.54cm, sehr leicht (1080g)
Rahmenriss im Steuerrohr (schon mal erfolglos geschweist)

- *Viner MTB Rahmen* von 1998, Dedaccia-Alu, Rh. ca.46cm (ehemaliger Team Rahmen), sehr hochwertig! Jetzt nicht mehr, da Riss um das Tretlager herum!

- *Corratec Alu-Rahmen* ca.Bj.1994, Rh. ca.46cm, Schaltauge Gewinde defekt, mit starre Gabel und auf Wunsch den anderen Kram, der auf dem Foto da drann hängt 

- *Merida Alu-Stahl-Mischi-Maschi* (geklebte Muffen!), ca.Bj.1992, Rh. ca.48cm, da ist nix drann kaputt  Ebenso mit Stahl-Gabel und auf Wunsch den anderen Kram, der auf dem Foto da drann hängt.

Ggf. alles auch noch mit anderen Teilen (u.a. Umwerfer) die ich nicht mehr brauche und nur Platz fressen!

*Bilder hier:*
http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/050304/page_01.htm

*Melden hier:*
[email protected]
oder *pm*

NUR AN SELBSTABHOLER !!!

Die Schrott-Rahmen kann man eventuell Schweißen und das Schaltauge mit neuem Helicoil-Einsatz wieder fit machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. März 2005)

Ich denke/hoffe, er schaut hier regelmäßig rein...
Der Felix (pumuckl) wird heute 25zig...junger Schnösel...  
Ich sach mal   ...feier schön und vergiß uns nicht !

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Felix (pumuckl) wird heute 25zig...


Auch von mir herrlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## Dirk S. (5. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *FETTES KELLER-BLAS-AUS (blow-out  ) BEI XCRACER !*
> 
> Ich *verschenke* an WBTS'ler und mit WBTS'lern symphatisierenden Sportkameraden diese vier Rahmen:
> 
> ...




Und ich habe gedacht, ich habe viele Fahrräder!   
Brauchst Du etwa Platz für Laufschuhe im Keller???   

Happy Birthday Pumuckel!  

Ich wünsche Euch die nächsten zwei Wochen Spass im Schnee!   
Reise in das kalte Mallorca!   
Ist zur ZEIT RICHTIG gutes Wetter:

http://wetter.rtl.de/europa/uebersicht.php?id=8306&ort=Alcudia / Bucht von ...
Dann macht es mal gut!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke/hoffe, er schaut hier regelmäßig rein...
> Der Felix (pumuckl) wird heute 25zig...junger Schnösel...
> Ich sach mal   ...feier schön und vergiß uns nicht !
> 
> ...




Vielen Lieben Dank, es ehrt mich wirklich sehr das Du/Ihr an mich gedacht habt!!! Ich schaue regelmäßig bei Euch rein und vermisse die schöne Rureifel doch sehr!!!!

Ich wollte irgendwann nochmal mit Bike nach DN kommen und dann drehe ich nochmal ne Runde, á la "back to the roots"!! In Daun wollte ich aber auf jedenfall mitfahren und werde dann bestimmt Ralph für "firebike" antreffen!!!

Viele Grüße aus dem total verschneiten Süden von dem jungen Schnösel Felix


----------



## rpo35 (5. März 2005)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Lieben Dank, es ehrt mich wirklich sehr das Du/Ihr an mich gedacht habt!!! Ich schaue regelmäßig bei Euch rein und vermisse die schöne Rureifel doch sehr!!!!
> 
> Ich wollte irgendwann nochmal mit Bike nach DN kommen und dann drehe ich nochmal ne Runde, á la "back to the roots"!! In Daun wollte ich aber auf jedenfall mitfahren und werde dann bestimmt Ralph für "firebike" antreffen!!!
> 
> Viele Grüße aus dem total verschneiten Süden von dem jungen Schnösel Felix


Mahlzeit,

Tja Felix,

da wird gleich aus 2 Gründen nix draus. 1. komme ich erst am 10.09. von meinem Alpencross zurück und 2. scheint sich die Veranstaltung in Daun völlig zu verändern; folgende News fand ich soeben auf deren Seite :

_VulkanBike Extreme
Das Etappenrennen durch die Vulkaneifel

Der Traum vieler Mountainbiker wird im September 2005 wahr! Mit einem dreitägigen Mounatinbike-Spektakel wird der erste Teil des permanent ausgeschilderten Streckennetzes in der Vulkaneifel eingeweiht.

Kenner des VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon wissen was sie hier erwartet: Anspruchsvolle Strecken, ein kundenfreundlicher, flexibler Rundumservice und ein perfektes Veranstaltungsprogramm.

Statt des beliebten Marathons wird vom 09.  11.09.2005 eine Veranstaltung angeboten, die sich von anderen deutlich abhebt. Wer wie in den Vorjahren lieber an einem oder zwei Tagen auf die anspruchsvollen Strecken durch die Vulkaneifel gehen möchte, findet auch diese Möglichkeit und kann einzelne Tagesetappen auswählen.

VulkanBike Extreme bedeutet drei Tage auf den schönsten Strecken durch die Verbandsgemeinden Daun, Manderscheid, Gerolstein, Ulmen und Kelberg.

Unser überarbeiteter Internetauftritt wird in Kürze an den Start gehen!_


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Tja Felix,
> 
> ...




Wat is dat denn????  

Ich hatte eigentlich auch den schönen und bewährten Vulkanbike gehofft und nicht auf ein riesen Event!!!! Danke für die Info!!!! Na dann muß ich meine Entscheidung wohl auch nochmal überdenken!!!!

Dir auch noch einen schönen Tag!!!

Gruß Felix

PS Alpencross ist da bestimmt die bessere Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (6. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Tja Felix,
> 
> ...



Hi "alter" Mann,

ich finde das Konzept gar nicht schlecht. Marathonveranstaltungen gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer. Aber mal ein 3 Tagesevent hat doch etwas. Liegt vor-der-haustür und ist nicht ganz so hart wie eine Transalp. Würde ich glatt buchen, wenn ich den dann da wäre.  Bin ich aber nicht. Habe Urlaub und kurbel mich dann gerade ein paar kleine Berge hoch. Joche und Pässe habe ich da genug zur Auswahl.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (6. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> _VulkanBike Extreme
> Das Etappenrennen durch die Vulkaneifel
> 
> Der Traum vieler Mountainbiker..._


Ne Danke! Ist nichts für mich. Eine Etappenfahrt durch die Eifel kann ich (bzw. habe ich schon) auf eigene Faust durchführen. Das mit Sicherheit nicht nur wesentlich günstiger, sondern auch persönlicher und, was mir sehr wichtig ist, mit der nötigen Portion Entdeckungsgeist und Abenteuer!

BTW: Ich werde dieses(n) Frühjahr(Sommer) eine 3-4 Tagesfahrt von Trier nach Eschweiler unternehmen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. März 2005)

Liegt bei Euch eigentlich auch so viel Schnee??? 
Wir ersticken hier fast im Schnee. Im Wald bis zu 30-40cm Schnee, unglaublich!!!

Hier mal ein 2 Foto's von meinen letzten Schneetouren:











und es schneit immer weiter....


wann wird's endlich Frühling??? keine Schneetouren mehr bei -3°C!!!

Gruß aus dem Nordschwarzwald


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2005)

Nabend,

@Felix: Mach Dir keine Sorgen, hier ist es nicht viel besser...*g*




Alles weitere hier ...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (7. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Danke! Ist nichts für mich. Eine Etappenfahrt durch die Eifel kann ich (bzw. habe ich schon) auf eigene Faust durchführen. Das mit Sicherheit nicht nur wesentlich günstiger, sondern auch persönlicher und, was mir sehr wichtig ist, mit der nötigen Portion Entdeckungsgeist und Abenteuer!
> 
> BTW: Ich werde dieses(n) Frühjahr(Sommer) eine 3-4 Tagesfahrt von Trier nach Eschweiler unternehmen



Moin René,

bitte nicht schlagen, aber wenn ich den Argumenten folge, nimmst Du auch an keinem Marathonrennen teil, da wir mehrfach pro Jahr solche Distanzen einfach mal so am Wochenende abreiten. z.B. Blankenheim.

Der Vorteil bei so einem Event ist doch, dass man sich um nichts kümmern muss. Essen und Getränke gibt es unterwegs. Nicht X-Kilo auf dem Rücken. 

Aber es ist halt Geschmackssache. Keiner muß jeder kann. Gibt Leute, die fahren jedes Jahr den gleichen Marathon, gibt Leute, die fahren keinen Marathon zwei Mal, etc.

Ich würde auch eine Transalp nicht mit einem Alpencross vergleichen. Das eine ist WK, das Andere ist eine Querung. Gut auch bei der Transalp wird gequert, aber das Ziel ist definitiv ein anderes. Hier wird das persönliche Limit gereizt. Wenn ich einen Alpencross fahre, egal ob organisiert oder in eigenorga, werde ich dies Limit nie so reizen, weil ich immer die Reserve brauche und die Gegend halt entdecken und geniessen möchte.

So,

muss mal wieder für meinen Sponsor etwas tun, 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (7. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Danke! Ist nichts für mich...


Moin,

für mich ist das auch nichts, zumal ich dann noch durch die Alpen turne  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ... nimmst Du auch an keinem Marathonrennen teil, da wir mehrfach pro Jahr solche Distanzen einfach mal so am Wochenende abreiten. z.B. Blankenheim.
> 
> Der Vorteil bei so einem Event ist doch, dass man sich um nichts kümmern muss. Essen und Getränke gibt es unterwegs. Nicht X-Kilo auf dem Rücken.



Moin Holger

Die Marathons, die ich bisher gefahren bin, bin ich (bis auf ein oder zwei Ausnahmen) immer auf Zeit gefahren. War für mich Wettkampf. Von der Natur habe ich dann nichts gesehen. Gäbe es einen Marathon in der Rur-Eifel, würde ich da nicht mitfahren, weil ich ehe alles kenne. Außer ich fahre auf Zeit!

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich keine RTFs hier in der Umgebung fahre. Was soll ich da schon neues sehen?

Das "Um-nichts-kümmern"-Argument kann ich gut folgen. Aber der Preis ist auch sehr hoch. Unsere 4-Tage Mosel-Vulkaneifel-Tour hat 150Euro gekostet (Bahnfahrt, Unterkünfte und jeden Mittag und Abend richtig fein gegessen und getrunken).

Dazu kommt das für mich wichtigste: Abenteuer und Entdecken!

Aber wie du schon sagtest: Jeder so wie er es mag, und das ist gut so


----------



## Dirk S. (10. März 2005)

Hallo WBTS - Biker,
wollte mich mal eben aus dem sonnigen Malle melden.    
Hir ist trotz aller schlechten Vorhersagen das Wetter doch noch gut.
Die Sonne reicht leider nicht zum im Kurz fahren, aber die Sonne scheint....

War mal wieder die richtige Endscheidung...
Viele Grüße aus der Sonne in den Regen und Euch noch eine schöne Woche.

Dirk aus Alcudia


----------



## XCRacer (10. März 2005)

Hallo Dirk !
Freut mich für dich das das Wetter halbwegs OK ist. Wünsche weiterhin einen unfallfreien Urlaub und komm gesund zurück.

Grüüüße

PS: Trag doch mal deine Ausfahrten im WP ein, damit wir dein Training besser überwachen können!


----------



## Handlampe (10. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Trag doch mal deine Ausfahrten im WP ein, damit wir dein Training besser überwachen können!




Aaaahhh, das ist nicht fair......Hilfe aus dem Ausland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (11. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk !
> Freut mich für dich das das Wetter halbwegs OK ist. Wünsche weiterhin einen unfallfreien Urlaub und komm gesund zurück.
> 
> Grüüüße
> ...



Habe zur Motivation gerade meine Daten nachgetragen! 
Jetzt wird es Eng fürt dich Rene.... ;-)

Heute war RUHETAG! Einen leckeren Cafe con leche mit Blick auf das Meer.
Wenn Morgen die Beine gut sind, geht es zum Putsch.

Lasst es Euch im Schnee gut gehen.
Bis bald und viele Grüße aus Malle. 
Mit Sonne

Dirk


----------



## XCRacer (12. März 2005)

Ich kann es eh nicht vor euch verheimlichen. Der Ralph passt viel zu gut auf 
Also Flucht nach vorne 

Am kommenden Donnerstag werde ich 26  Jahre jung! Wer Lust auf auf ein isotonisches Frühkölsch und einen kleinen Imbiss hat ist am späten Nachmittag oder am Abend in meinen bescheidenen vier Wänden gerne willkommen. Gilt nicht nur für WBTS'ler, sondern auch für Omerbacher!


----------



## Happy_User (12. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es eh nicht vor euch verheimlichen. Der Ralph passt viel zu gut auf
> Also Flucht nach vorne
> 
> Am kommenden Donnerstag werde ich 26  Jahre jung! Wer Lust auf auf ein isotonisches Frühkölsch und einen kleinen Imbiss hat ist am späten Nachmittag oder am Abend in meinen bescheidenen vier Wänden gerne willkommen. Gilt nicht nur für WBTS'ler, sondern auch für Omerbacher!



Moin René,

dass merke ich mir doch einmal vor. Gibt es dann im Anschluss einen Night Ride?

Grüße

 Holger

PS: Wo wird eigentlich auf dem Weg zu Dir die Datumsgrenze überschritte?  Vielleicht sollte ich dort mal etwas im Kreis fahren.


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Am kommenden Donnerstag werde ich 26  Jahre jung! ...


 Verrate mir mal Dein Verjüngungsgeheimnis "26 Jahre" oder läuft bei Dir die Uhr rückwärts?   



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gilt nicht nur für WBTS'ler, sondern auch für Omerbacher!


Vielen Dank für die Einladung, wird bei mir leider etwas schwer werden, da sich Kunden angesagt haben und die wollen immer abends eine Sonderbetreuung!   Eigentlich könntest Du Dich ja mit Cheng zusammentun; selber Tag, nur er wird nach Deiner Zeitrechnung erst 25   

Cu


----------



## rpo35 (12. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am kommenden Donnerstag werde ich 26  Jahre jung!...


Alte Schabracke Du......danke für die Einladung !!
Schade, das ich von Di.-Fr. auf Dienstreise bin......dann feiert mal schön !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Hier hat's die ganze Nacht geschneit...


----------



## Cheng (12. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es eh nicht vor euch verheimlichen. Der Ralph passt viel zu gut auf
> Also Flucht nach vorne
> 
> Am kommenden Donnerstag werde ich 26  Jahre jung! Wer Lust auf auf ein isotonisches Frühkölsch und einen kleinen Imbiss hat ist am späten Nachmittag oder am Abend in meinen bescheidenen vier Wänden gerne willkommen. Gilt nicht nur für WBTS'ler, sondern auch für Omerbacher!



Danke, Danke Rene' für die Einladung. Muß aber leider sagen das Du Dir einen sch... Termin ausgesucht hast. Leider ich bin irgendwie verhindert.  

Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit das zusammen zu legen?


----------



## XCRacer (13. März 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit das zusammen zu legen?



Zusammen legen wäre nicht schlecht. Allerdings muß ich dieses Jahr sogar aufteilen. Meine nicht-radsport-Freunde kommen fast alle Freitag. Samstag feiert meine liebe Mamma ihren Geburtstag.

Mir kam der Gedanke einer Geburtstagsride am Samstag! Sieht aber im Moment so aus, als wenn ich Samstag und Sonntag zur Arbeit muß


----------



## Cheng (13. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammen legen wäre nicht schlecht. Allerdings muß ich dieses Jahr sogar aufteilen. Meine nicht-radsport-Freunde kommen fast alle Freitag. Samstag feiert meine liebe Mamma ihren Geburtstag.
> 
> Mir kam der Gedanke einer Geburtstagsride am Samstag! Sieht aber im Moment so aus, als wenn ich Samstag und Sonntag zur Arbeit muß



Bei mir ging nur der Freitag, Samstag kommen auch meine sogenannten Nicht-Radsport-Freunde. Wenn Du nicht arbeiten musst finde ich die Idee mit dem Geburtstagsride gar nicht schlecht,   wenn es nicht zu spät und nicht nicht zu lange wird, habe lange nicht mehr draußen auf dem Rad gesessen.


----------



## IGGY (13. März 2005)

Hi René 
Super Idee mit dem feiern, aber leider kann ich Donnerstag auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (15. März 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
wieder zurück in den winterschlaf gefallen, oder was    
wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass sämtliche trails vom solchbachtal bis zum nordwanderweg nicht mehr existieren   
alles kaputt gemacht durch den biber ^^
Knax


----------



## IGGY (15. März 2005)

Den sollten wir so langsam unschädlich machen!


----------



## XCRacer (16. März 2005)

Tötet die Biber! Rettet die Bäume!!!


----------



## IGGY (16. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tötet die Biber! Rettet die Bäume!!!


Meine Worte


----------



## XCRacer (16. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Lust auf auf ein isotonisches Frühkölsch und einen kleinen Imbiss hat ist am späten Nachmittag oder am Abend in meinen bescheidenen vier Wänden gerne willkommen.


Die Veranstaltung findet aufgrund des geringen Zuspruchs leider aus. Werde statt dessen mich auf mein RR schwingen und ne Runde drehen.

Falls die Omerbacher am Samstag fahren, bin ich auch dabei und gebe eventuell einen aus


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tötet die Biber! Rettet die Bäume!!!




Wenn das ein Naturschützer liest, ohje, dann ist Schluß mit Biken in der Voreifel   !!!


René, tut mir leid das Deine Geburtstagsparty wg. geringen Zuspruchs ausfallen muß. Ich hätte doppelt nicht kommen können:
1. Entfernung
2. seit Montag gebrochener Zeh




das bedeutet ich kann den Frühling die kommenden Tage nicht auf dem Bike genießen    


Dann beginne ich mal den Countdown:

noch 12:47 Min, dann wird René 26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (16. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tötet die Biber! Rettet die Bäume!!!


Ähhh, hüstel reusper

DIMB


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Am kommenden Donnerstag werde ich 26  Jahre jung! Wer Lust auf auf ein isotonisches Frühkölsch und einen kleinen Imbiss hat ist am späten Nachmittag oder am Abend in meinen bescheidenen vier Wänden gerne willkommen.


Hi René,

habe ich vor lauter Renovierungswahn vergessen. Würde gerne vorbeikommen aber meine Mum hat auch am 17.03. Geburtstag   
Aber danke schonmal für die Einladung.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (16. März 2005)

Hätte sich sowieso erledigt! Ich darf morgen noch mal unerwartet zur Firma


----------



## Cheng (17. März 2005)

Was ist denn hier los, eigentlich stehen doch um diese Uhrzeit schon alle Geburtstagsgrüße beschrieben.

Also Rene', es hat eben nicht jeder das Glück an solch einem Tag seinen 26 Geburtstag zu feiern. Wie immer kündigt sich der Frühling an, die Tage werden länger, die Füße wieder wärmer und hoffentlich die Biketouren wieder trockener.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!

von mit und den anderen Omerbachern.        


Wenn wir am Samstag fahren, und danach sieht es zur Zeit aus, können wir uns ja noch absprechen ob wir eine Kleinigkeit organisieren!


----------



## IGGY (17. März 2005)

Er lebe hoch hoch hoch!
Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag! Auf weitere 26 Jahre.
Lass dich reichlich beschenken! So nun ab ins Bett. Gute Nacht


----------



## Handlampe (17. März 2005)

*
Alles Gute zum 26. an den Gründer der Wehebachtalsperre*


----------



## Happy_User (17. März 2005)

Moin René,

herzlichen Glückwunsch. Da kannst Du doch heute locker mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren, dich dort entspannen, Deine Verwanten alles zu Hause vorbereiten lassen und dann heute Abend dich ganz genussvoll zum Kaffee an den Tisch setzten.   
Und um den Abwasch im Griff zu halten, holst Du Dir bei Deinem Kaufmann Deines Vertrauens die neue PVC & Paper Edition.  





Happy Birthday

 Holger


----------



## Knax (17. März 2005)

_Alles Gute zum Geburtstag_​


auf weitere jahre als verständnisvoller guide für die loser im trail   
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (17. März 2005)

Danke Euch allen für die lieben Glückwünsche!
Wie schon oben erwähnt, darf ich heute unerwartet zur Spätschicht! 

Aber dann habe ich eine Woche frei und das ist fein


----------



## Wiesel (17. März 2005)

Hi René,
von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (17. März 2005)

Hi René,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag  

da hat sich doch noch schnell einer zwischengezwängt


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. März 2005)

Besonders schön, dass sich die beiden Geburtstagskinder gegenseitig als erstes gratulieren !!

(siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1797518&postcount=280)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. März 2005)

Hallo René, auch von mir natürlich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!! Genieße die kommende freie Woche!!!!!!

Gruß aus dem Nordschwarzwald!!!!

Felix


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. März 2005)

Hi René,
*auch von mir alles alles Gute und die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag*.


----------



## PacMan (17. März 2005)

Nach all den Hunderten anderen bin nun ich an der Reihe: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Rene!!!
Danke dafür, dass du (und natürlich auch die anderen) mich bei den ersten Touren mit euch nicht in Grund und Boden gefahren habt! Ihr seid es Schuld, dass ich jetzt wieder so viel Spass am radeln habe und so viel Kohle für mein neues Bike gelassen habe!


----------



## Frank S. (17. März 2005)

Hallo Renè,
alles gute zum Geburtstag.

An alle
wer fährt denn von euch am Sonntag nach Eupen zum Bike Day?


----------



## redrace (17. März 2005)

HUHU

@XC

Happy Birthday auch von uns!! Wir wären gerne heute gekommen, aber da Du ja arbeiten bist und ich mal wieder krank, hat sich das ja erledigt!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. März 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> wer fährt denn von euch am Sonntag nach Eupen zum Bike Day?


Keine Lust, fahre vor-der-haustür. Viel Spaß   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (17. März 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> An alle
> wer fährt denn von euch am Sonntag nach Eupen zum Bike Day?


Was ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (17. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn?



Kann die Frage etwas präzisiert werden?


----------



## charly245 (17. März 2005)

@rene....
ich bin zwar spät dran...aber ich wünsche dir auch alles gut zu deinem geburtstag!
gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (17. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die Frage etwas präzisiert werden?


Ist doch zu verstehen oder? Was da denn los ist? Rennen-Rundfahrt-oder sonstiges?


----------



## talybont (17. März 2005)

René, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn?


Info´s   
  Hier Hier und  Hier 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (19. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Info´s
> Hier Hier und  Hier
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Ups! Da war ich ja sogar dabei   
Naja mal mit Kai sprechen. Vieleicht fahren wir dahin, war ja eine schöne Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn hier los, eigentlich stehen doch um diese Uhrzeit schon alle Geburtstagsgrüße beschrieben...


Moin zusammen,

keine Ahnung warum , aber irgendwie fühle ich mich angesprochen...
Ich war beruflich weg, somit mußte sich René mit 'ner SMS begnügen .

Zu der Gebutrtstagstour (Omerbach) kann ich leider auch nicht; ich starte schon früher v.d.h...Wünsche Euch viel Spaß !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (19. März 2005)

Moin,

also Eupen... letztes Jahr Bodenfrost, dies Jahr Nebel. Siehe Anhang.
Vielleicht kämpfe ich mich dann einmal ins Tiefenbachtal durch oder ins Ahrtal oder in die Ville. 

So viele Wege, ....

Grüße


   Holger


----------



## Handlampe (19. März 2005)

Jaja..... die WBTS'ler tragen sich alle zur Tour ein.....und so nach und nach  alle wieder aus  

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob Holger der Einzige ist, der standhaft bleibt


----------



## Happy_User (19. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja..... die WBTS'ler tragen sich alle zur Tour ein.....und so nach und nach  alle wieder aus
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob Holger der Einzige ist, der standhaft bleibt



Hi,

tja, mal sehen wann ich aus dem Bett falle. Sollte dies erst gegen 9:00 passieren, habt Ihr gute Chancen. Allerdings muss ich dann noch schnell meine Akkus fürs Licht laden, und sehen, dass ich die am Geländebike montiert bekomme. Das habe ich nämlich nur für mein Strassenbike vorgesehen. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Handlampe (19. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings muss ich dann noch schnell meine Akkus fürs Licht laden, und sehen, dass ich die am Geländebike montiert bekomme. Das habe ich nämlich nur für mein Strassenbike vorgesehen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger



Also, mit den Lampen....die brauchst du, glaub ich, wirklich nicht. Das muss schon sehr viel daneben gehen damit wir die brauchen. Also.....ich nehme keine mit

Wetter soll ja morgen auch wieder besser werden.....


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also, mit den Lampen....die brauchst du, glaub ich, wirklich nicht. Das muss schon sehr viel daneben gehen damit wir die brauchen. Also.....ich nehme keine mit
> 
> Wetter soll ja morgen auch wieder besser werden.....


@Uwe: Das mit dem Licht glaubt Dir seit einer Weile keine Sau mehr...
@Holger: Tiefenbachtal usw...= sehr tiefer Boden !...Ob's zum Teil am Namen liegt; keine Ahnung...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (19. März 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
wollte mich nur kurz in die ferien verabschieden!
euch allen wünsche ich frohe ostern 


und dem WBTS-aussenposten breinig super bike-tage am gardasee!!!
bis dann
Knax


----------



## redrace (20. März 2005)

HUHU

Ich bin heute zwar nicht mitgefahren aber Bilder vom Rennen in Bad Marienberg hab ich trotzdem!! Hier gehts weiter


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder vom Rennen in Bad Marienberghttp://www.meik64.de


Da hst du aber viele Bilder gemacht. Hast du zufällig einen Link zum Veranstalter? Würde gerne wissen, wievielter der Ralf Gräf geworden ist. Der war beim Euregio-Cup einen Platz über mir auf dem Treppchen!


----------



## IGGY (20. März 2005)

Der sieht ja wohl Hammer aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Der sieht ja wohl Hammer aus


Keine Macht den Drogen !!!


----------



## redrace (21. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da hst du aber viele Bilder gemacht. Hast du zufällig einen Link zum Veranstalter? Würde gerne wissen, wievielter der Ralf Gräf geworden ist. Der war beim Euregio-Cup einen Platz über mir auf dem Treppchen!




HUHU

Der Ralf ist zweiter geworden!! An dem ist in diesem Jahr kein Vorbei kommen!!


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Der Ralf ist zweiter geworden!! An dem ist in diesem Jahr kein Vorbei kommen!!


Und das mit "Tragen"...


----------



## redrace (21. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Der sieht ja wohl Hammer aus



HUHU

Hier mal das Bild, ich habe die Show geändert!!


----------



## redrace (21. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit "Tragen"...



Und mit Fast Fred  Bereifung bei tiefem Matsch!! und nur knapp 2 Minuten hinter Michael Bonnekessel!! Das heist schon was!!!


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2005)

Gibt es Interesse an einer Tour am Karfreitag, Karsamstag, Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag?

Würde gerne noch mal ab der WBTS fahren. Wir sind schon sooo lange nicht mehr gemeinsam geradelt


----------



## cyberp (21. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Interesse an einer Tour am Karfreitag, Karsamstag, Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag?



Bin zwar bis jetzt nur mit den Oberbachern gefahren, aber ich wäre dabei. Nur Karfreitag kann ich nicht.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Interesse an einer Tour am Karfreitag, Karsamstag, Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag?
> 
> Würde gerne noch mal ab der WBTS fahren. Wir sind schon sooo lange nicht mehr gemeinsam geradelt


Samstag klingt gut...wäre dabei !


----------



## redrace (21. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Interesse an einer Tour am Karfreitag, Karsamstag, Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag?
> 
> Würde gerne noch mal ab der WBTS fahren. Wir sind schon sooo lange nicht mehr gemeinsam geradelt



HUHU
Samstag könnte ich wahrscheinlich auch!! Freitag+ Sonntag bin ich arbeiten, Montag ist Familyday!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (21. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag klingt gut...wäre dabei !



Mist, dann muss ich ja meine 10  abdrücken!!


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, dann muss ich ja meine 10  abdrücken!!


Hätte ich vergessen......wäre klasse wenn Du kommst; lange nicht mehr gesehen. Wie sieht's mit Tweety aus ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (21. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Interesse an einer Tour am Karfreitag, Karsamstag, Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag?



Yepp!!! Bei mir sind alle Tage prinzipiell ok. (Solange das Wetter schön ist, natürlich!   )


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

Plan mal was Feines für Samstag René...
Ich hätte Lust auf...mal grob...Vossenack, Zerkall, Simonskall, Jägerhaus, ein bischen über die Gräben und durchs Vichtbachtal und so zurück...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (21. März 2005)

Hallo WBTS,
Samstag hört sich gut.
Bin aber am Freitag noch zum Brunch mit anschließendem Grillen
eingeladen.

Dauerte im letzten Jahr auch etwas länger........


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte Lust auf...mal grob...Vossenack, Zerkall, Simonskall, Jägerhaus, ein bischen über die Gräben *und durchs Vichtbachtal* und so zurück...


Hatte Knax nicht was von Biberraubzügen im Vichtbachtal geschrieben?
Soll doch alles voller umgestürzter Bäume liegen 

Ralph, mach mal auf einer Feierabendtour diese Woche den Späher! 

Ich mache mal einen Termin für Sa. 11Uhr, WBTS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph, mach mal auf einer Feierabendtour diese Woche den Späher!


Stimmt; vor ein paar Wochen war da noch vieles im Eimer...guckst Du hier...(oben links) keine Ahnung, ob ich vorher noch da entlang komme...

Alternative: Ab Simonskall nach Schmidt, an der "schönen Aussicht" runter zum Rursee nach Schwammenauel. Auf der anderen Seite hoch nach Richtung Mariawald, den Trail am Soldatenfriedhof runter und dann irgendwie über Heimbach oder so zurück...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (21. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich vergessen......wäre klasse wenn Du kommst; lange nicht mehr gesehen. Wie sieht's mit Tweety aus ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU

Ich denke mal das ich alleine komme, tweety muss doch Eier färben!


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich denke mal das ich alleine komme, tweety muss doch Eier färben!


Dann kannst Du also auch nicht...


----------



## redrace (21. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt; vor ein paar Wochen war da noch vieles im Eimer...guckst Du hier...(oben links) keine Ahnung, ob ich vorher noch da entlang komme...
> 
> Alternative: Ab Simonskall nach Schmidt, an der "schönen Aussicht" runter zum Rursee nach Schwammenauel. Auf der anderen Seite hoch nach Richtung Mariawald, den Trail am Soldatenfriedhof runter und dann irgendwie über Heimbach oder so zurück...
> 
> ...



Bedenkt bitte es ist ein alter und untrainierter Mann dabei!!


----------



## redrace (21. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannst Du also auch nicht...



Doch doch, nur wenn ich das mache tut das immer so weh! Mir jedenfalls!


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Bedenkt bitte es ist ein alter und untrainierter Mann dabei!!


Du bist mir ein Scherzkeks...fährst mir noch weg, wenn Du 10 Jahre nicht trainiert hast...


----------



## Happy_User (21. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schaut es den mit der Richtung Zweifallshammer, Trail nach Obermaubach dem feinen Anstieg nach Zweifall?? aus. Anreise dann vielleicht über den bekannten Tönbachweg. Auch die Region um Schmidt war sehr trocken.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2005)

Hier wartet der Termin auf Eure Einträge: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=47


----------



## Happy_User (21. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wartet der Termin auf Eure Einträge: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=47



N'Abend,

habe mich einmal eingetragen. Gehe einfach einmal von gutem Wetter aus. 

Was ist gutes Wetter?? 

Alles schneefrei und wärmer als 0°

Holger


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wartet der Termin auf Eure Einträge: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=47


HI
Leider kann ich über Ostern nicht mit Euch fahren    Ich muß mit Kai am Gardasee fahren    
@Redrace Sorry das ich nicht geschrieben habe das das Bild von Dir ist. Kommt nicht mehr vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> Leider kann ich über Ostern nicht mit Euch fahren    Ich muß mit Kai am Gardasee fahren
> @Redrace Sorry das ich nicht geschrieben habe das das Bild von Dir ist. Kommt nicht mehr vor!


Uhhh...hat der Meister geschimpft......
Viel Spaß am Gardasee !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (22. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte Knax nicht was von Biberraubzügen im Vichtbachtal geschrieben?
> Soll doch alles voller umgestürzter Bäume liegen



Tach zusammen,

Erst mal sorry, dass ich so einfach unaufgefordert in Eurem Thread rumschreibe. 

Aber ich habe gehört, daß vergangenen Samstag zwischen Wagemanntrail und Rott im Tal ziemlich viel Kletterei wegen Waldarbeiten angesagt war.  

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Erst mal sorry, dass ich so einfach unaufgefordert in Eurem Thread rumschreibe.
> 
> ...


Der Thread ist für jeden zugänglich, zu mal Du uns mit der Info ja auch geholfen hast. Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob diese "Verwüstung" in absehbarer Zeit auch wieder in Ordnung gebracht wird.
Vielleicht sollte man sich einmal aus Sicht eines leidenschaftlichen Wanderers beim zuständigen Forstamt beschweren.
Wenn wir denen mit Mountain Biken kommen, lachen sie uns eh nur aus... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wartet der Termin auf Eure Einträge


Ohhhhh     was ist denn hier los ? Mal wieder ein Termin ab WBTS  Dachte schon der Treff wird bald gelöscht    Na da bin ich dabei   Wünsche bzgl. der Streckenführung äußer ich keine, da ich eh hinterher fahre   


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (22. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> @Redrace Sorry das ich nicht geschrieben habe das das Bild von Dir ist. Kommt nicht mehr vor!



HUHU
Das war nicht das Problem!! Ich habe nur eine neue Show eingestellt, weil ich immer noch auf der Suche nach was vernünftigen bin. Bei der jetzigen Show wird das Copyright von alleine eingefügt. Also mach Dir mal keine Sorgen!!



> Uhhh...hat der Meister geschimpft......



Hast Du den Meister  schon mal  schimpfen gehört!!??


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du den Meister  schon mal schimpfen gehört!!??


Nein, würde ich aber gerne einmal...
Vielleicht n. Samstag nach sagen wir 80km und min. 1500hm... ...so, und jetzt schnell eintragen Meister...


----------



## Happy_User (22. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wünsche bzgl. der Streckenführung äußer ich keine, da ich eh hinterher fahre
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Ähhh,

also hinten ist da, wo ich bin.  Vorne ist da, wo man keine Reifen vor sich hat. 

Aber das wird ja dann eine lustige Runde. Da freu ich mich doch schon einmal auf den K-Sa.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2005)

Ich bin heute mit dem Rennrad die Straße von Zweifall bis Roetgen (L238, Vichtbachtal) entlang geradelt. Ich mußte mit erschrecken feststellen, das im Bereich [P]Mückenloch eine vollständige Entwaldung durch organisierte Biberkollonen statt findet!

Der schnuckelige Trail mit den fiesen Wurzeln am Bach entlang ist praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden. Die motorisierte Bieberbande nutzt zur Entfichtung den Nordwanderhauptweg, um mit LKWs die armen Bäume aus ihrer angestammten Heimat zu entreißen. Diese werden wohl zu Fichtenbrei verarbeitet und dann zur Aufzucht der Bieberbrut verfüttert!


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2005)

Das ist genau da, wo ich im Mai letzten Jahres beinahe verdurstet bin... 






Die ganze Gegend ist betroffen und ich bezweifel, dass man dort in diesem Jahr wieder fahren kann. Was soll man dazu sagen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (23. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute mit dem Rennrad die Straße von Zweifall bis Roetgen (L238, Vichtbachtal) entlang geradelt. Ich mußte mit erschrecken feststellen, das im Bereich [P]Mückenloch eine vollständige Entwaldung durch organisierte Biberkollonen statt findet!
> 
> Der schnuckelige Trail mit den fiesen Wurzeln am Bach entlang ist praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden. Die motorisierte Bieberbande nutzt zur Entfichtung den Nordwanderhauptweg, um mit LKWs die armen Bäume aus ihrer angestammten Heimat zu entreißen. Diese werden wohl zu Fichtenbrei verarbeitet und dann zur Aufzucht der Bieberbrut verfüttert!



Tja, irgendwie verstehe ich das alles nicht. Gestern oder vorgestern wurde gerade erst auf WDR2 verbreitet, dass der Wald im Naturpark Eifel gesünder ist, als im Rest von good old Germany. Wenn ich dann aber so sehe, was alles gerodet wird, gibt es da bald keinen Wald mehr.


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2005)

Ich versuche es mal mit einer ernsthaften Erklärung:
Man besinnt sich und hat erkannt, das Monokulturen den Wald nur schädigen. Die Fichtenaufforstung aus den 50ern wird allmählich rückgangig gemacht. Die Fichten werden abgeholzt und man lässt den Wald sich so entwickeln wie er will. Der deutsche Urwald bestannt schließlich zu 99% aus Buchen!


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche es mal mit einer ernsthaften Erklärung:
> Man besinnt sich und hat erkannt, das Monokulturen den Wald nur schädigen. Die Fichtenaufforstung aus den 50ern wird allmählich rückgangig gemacht. Die Fichten werden abgeholzt und man lässt den Wald sich so entwickeln wie er will. Der deutsche Urwald bestannt schließlich zu 99% aus Buchen!


Mag ja sein...aber ich dachte, das gilt zunächst nur für den Naturpark und die Gegend gehört meines Wissens nicht dazu......ich will ja nur biken...


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich will ja nur biken...


Will ich auch! Also wem machen wir zuerst platt? Die Biber oder die Waldarbeiter?


----------



## Happy_User (23. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche es mal mit einer ernsthaften Erklärung:
> Man besinnt sich und hat erkannt, das Monokulturen den Wald nur schädigen. Die Fichtenaufforstung aus den 50ern wird allmählich rückgangig gemacht. Die Fichten werden abgeholzt und man lässt den Wald sich so entwickeln wie er will. Der deutsche Urwald bestannt schließlich zu 99% aus Buchen!



Hi René,

dem mag so sein. Allerdings hatte ich so im Hinterkopf, dass dort eine Bodenerosion statt findet. Wenn ich so zum Beispiel die Hänge in Obermaubach sehe, befürchte ich eigentlich bei kräftigem Regen diese. Nun, die guten Förster sollten wissen was sie tun und vielleicht erleben wir auch noch die neuen Buchen. Wie schnell wächst so ein Baum und wer ebnet uns die Trails? 
Vorteil in Om, man kann diese jetzt besser sehen. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (23. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Will ich auch! Also wem machen wir zuerst platt? Die Biber oder die Waldarbeiter?



Die Wege!!!! So sind die nicht fahrbar.  Obwohl, mir fallen da nach die großen, gezüchteten Vierbeiner mit Metall an den Füßen und Zweibeiner auf dem Rücken ein.... 

Aber: Seid lieb zu einander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2005)

Fragen kostet nichts 



> _Sehr geehrter Herr Frings
> 
> Heute ist mir wieder einmal aufgefallen, das zur Zeit radikale Rodungsarbeiten in der Nordeifel durchgeführt werden. Ich beziehe mich hierbei auf den Kahlschlag im Bereich "Mückenloch" bei Mulartshütte. Aber auch in anderen Waldgebieten, zB. der Hürtgenwald u.a. im Bereich Wehebachtalsperre, wird, so scheint es für einen Laien wie mich, rücksichtslos "entwaldet".
> 
> ...



http://www.forst.nrw.de/


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2005)

Das stimmt allerdings...je nach Antwort könnte man zusätzlich noch ein paar Bilder mit der Frage schicken, ob es nciht etwas behutsamer geht...
ein paar Bilder hätte ich da schon.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar Bilder hätte ich da schon.


siehe oben 

Mal abwarten ob da überhaupt eine Reaktion kommt!


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> siehe oben ...


Dich schubse ich am Samstag vom Rad......Übrigens bringe ich am Samstag Boris wahrscheinlich nochmal mit. Wie sieht denn jetzt die Route aus ? Würde schon gerne wissen, was in etwa geplant ist, da wir wahrscheinlich per Bike kommen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (23. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Will ich auch! Also wem machen wir zuerst platt? Die Biber oder die Waldarbeiter?



Mein Gott!! Das Roden hat doch auch Vorteile!! Wir werden wenigstens schön braun beim biken da im Wald kein schattenspendender Baum mehr ist. Also was soll die Aufredung!!


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2005)

WBTS - Großhau - Gey - Gronauer Hecke - Kleinhau - Brandenberg - Zweifallshammer - Schmidt - Lammersdorf - Raffelsbrand - WBTS

Ich zeichne die Route morgen oder übermorgen mal in NRW3D ein und kann dann was zur Länge sagen. Für euch (Ralph, Boris) wäre dann als Ausstieg Lammersdorf oder Raffelsbrand ideal.


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> WBTS - Großhau - Gey - Gronauer Hecke - Kleinhau - Brandenberg - Zweifallshammer - Schmidt - Lammersdorf - Raffelsbrand - WBTS...Für euch (Ralph, Boris) wäre dann als Ausstieg Lammersdorf oder Raffelsbrand ideal.


Perfekt...ist gebongt !


----------



## PacMan (23. März 2005)

N'Abend!
XCRacer, hattest du evtl vor, den Hasselbachgraben nochmal mitzunehmen? Würd gerne mal mein Bike dort ausprobieren und Christian (Cyberp) kennt ihn noch gar nicht!
Aber das können wir ja ggf. auch spontan entscheiden...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott!! Das Roden hat doch auch Vorteile!! Wir werden wenigstens schön braun beim biken da im Wald kein schattenspendender Baum mehr ist. Also was soll die Aufredung!!


Genau   Außerdem bekommt man so besseren GPS-Empfang und ich verfahre mich nicht immer   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2005)

@Pac: Kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. Wir könnten den ersten und auch heftigsten Abschnitt des HBG (An der Forstwegabfahrt Jägerhauss - Paternoster) mit nehmen. Da solltest du gleich merken, ob dein Fahrwerk funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend!
> XCRacer, hattest du evtl vor, den Hasselbachgraben nochmal mitzunehmen? Würd gerne mal mein Bike dort ausprobieren und Christian (Cyberp) kennt ihn noch gar nicht!
> Aber das können wir ja ggf. auch spontan entscheiden...


Ist dummer Weise genau die andere Richtung...es sei denn, ihr fahrt ab Raffelsbrand/Lammersdorf mit mir und Boris bis Roetgen. Dann könnten wir Euch das volle Programm bieten (Hasselbach- und Schleebachgraben.
Aber hinterher nicht schimpfen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Pac: Kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. Wir könnten den ersten und auch heftigsten Abschnitt des HBG (An der Forstwegabfahrt Jägerhauss - Paternoster) mit nehmen. Da solltest du gleich merken, ob dein Fahrwerk funktioniert


Ok, das wäre aber nur ein kurzes Stück...


----------



## Happy_User (23. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Pac: Kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. Wir könnten den ersten und auch heftigsten Abschnitt des HBG (An der Forstwegabfahrt Jägerhauss - Paternoster) mit nehmen. Da solltest du gleich merken, ob dein Fahrwerk funktioniert



Also, ob das Fahrwerk funzt, merkt man schon im Zweifallshammer.  
Da haben wir ja eine feine Ecke vor uns. Würde einmal auf so 80+ km und eine gute vierstellige HM Zahl tippen. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Würde einmal auf so 80+ km und eine gute vierstellige HM Zahl tippen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger


Pssst...Klappe halten, sonst kneift redrace...

Grüsse und guts Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Pssst...Klappe halten, sonst kneift redrace...


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Bedenkt bitte es ist ein alter und untrainierter Mann dabei!!


@Jörg: Hat der Meister selbst geschrieben...*g*

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> der Meister


RedRace kommt gleich zum Rennradfahr'n zu mir. Ich werd ihn dann mit einer lustigen 120er Runde und saftigen 2000Hm durch die Eifel scheuchen. Sollte der Schnitt unter 30kmh fallen, rate ich ihm von Samstag ab


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sollte der Schnitt unter 30kmh fallen, rate ich ihm von Samstag ab


So ist's recht; leiden soll er...  ...Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch !!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Hat der Meister selbst geschrieben...*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Hat der Meister selbst geschrieben...*g*
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Wobei...vielleicht meinte er auch garnicht sich selbst...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei...vielleicht meinte er auch garnicht sich selbst...


Genau, wahrscheinlich meinte er Dich


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> RedRace kommt gleich zum Rennradfahr'n zu mir. Ich werd ihn dann mit einer lustigen 120er Runde und saftigen 2000Hm durch die Eifel scheuchen. Sollte der Schnitt unter 30kmh fallen, rate ich ihm von Samstag ab



Also, da ich hier schwer  am arbeiten bin und volle Sicht auf den Hürtgenwald und die dicken, fetten Wolken drüber habe, würde ich noch ein paar Schwimmflügelchen einpacken.


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, wahrscheinlich meinte er Dich


Er nu wieder...


----------



## Happy_User (24. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Fragen kostet nichts
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.forst.nrw.de/



Moin,

Ok, ist out of topic, aber ich habe einmal auf dem von René angegebenen Link in diesem Dokument geschmökert, besonders empfehlen kann ich den Punkt 5.1 und den letzten Absatz von 6.6. Leider ein PDF, so dass ich die "amüsante" Stelle nicht kopieren kann.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## PacMan (24. März 2005)

Ja, wenn ich mir die aktuelle Wetterlage vor meinem Fenster und die Vorhersage für Samstag so anschaue, dann...
...sage ich jetzt: Sch**ss drauf! Ich fahr auf jeden Fall mit! (Bitte entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise) Putzen muss ich's Rad sowieso, und nach den ersten 15km Schlammschlacht ist eh alles egal...
Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon tierisch auf die Tour am Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (24. März 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wenn ich mir die aktuelle Wetterlage vor meinem Fenster und die Vorhersage für Samstag so anschaue, dann...
> ...sage ich jetzt: Sch**ss drauf! Ich fahr auf jeden Fall mit! (Bitte entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise) Putzen muss ich's Rad sowieso, und nach den ersten 15km Schlammschlacht ist eh alles egal...
> Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon tierisch auf die Tour am Samstag!


Du musst nur vorne fahren, dann ist alles halb so schlimm.


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Ok, ist out of topic, aber ich habe einmal auf dem von René angegebenen Link in diesem Dokument geschmökert, besonders empfehlen kann ich den Punkt 5.1 und den letzten Absatz von 6.6. Leider ein PDF, so dass ich die "amüsante" Stelle nicht kopieren kann.
> 
> ...


Die Passage sollte man einmal den Jungs zeigen, die das Vichtbachtal / Nw usw...verwüstet haben...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Passage sollte man einmal den Jungs zeigen, die das Vichtbachtal / Nw usw...verwüstet haben...


Und da sag noch einer wir machen mit dem MTB die Wälder kaputt


----------



## Happy_User (24. März 2005)

Ich habe das einmal nachgemessen. Die Tiefe beträgt nur 19.5 cm. Auch ist der der Weg im rechten Winkel zum Hauptweg angelegt und in Betracht, der zu erwartenden Schneefälle, ist auch eine optische Beeinträchtigung für erholungssuchende nicht zu erwarten.
Des Weiteren dürfen Rückewege nur durch Waldfahrzeuge befahren werden. 

Fazit:

Alles OK.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Alles OK.


Ich glaub Du hast langeweile. Von wegen alles o.k.


----------



## Happy_User (24. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub Du hast langeweile. Von wegen alles o.k.



Mahlzeit,

das heißt Urlaub und es ist immer eine Sache der Betrachtung. 

Dies PDF ließt sich wie ein Versicherungsvertrag oder die Aussage eines Politikers. 

Allerdings hoffe ich ja, dass René eine Antwort bekommt oder zu den anonymen Lesern dieses Themas eine kompetente Person gehört, die das einmal erklären kann. Weil ehrlich gesagt, meine Betrachtung und Interpretation des Dokuments, passt nicht zu den realen Bildern im Wald. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XC-Racer (24. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also, da ich hier schwer  am arbeiten bin und volle Sicht auf den Hürtgenwald und die dicken, fetten Wolken drüber habe, würde ich noch ein paar Schwimmflügelchen einpacken.



Also wir sind trocken geblieben. Hätten wir nur 15min länger gebraucht, wäre es anders ausgegangen. Ob es "Spaß" gemacht hat, soll redrace schreiben   
Ich finde die Runde landschaftlich ein Traum. 

...waren auch nur 115km und nicht ganz so viel HMs


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2005)

Hab den Eintrag für Sa nochmal überarbeitet >> Klick mich an!


----------



## PacMan (24. März 2005)

Wer ist denn jetzt "XC-Racer"? Ist das deine zweite Persönlichkeit, René? Dein unsichtbarer Freund? Oder jemand, der nur dazu geschaffen wurde, die Teilnehmer-Anzahl bei der Sa-Tour in die Höhe zu treiben?


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2005)

Ja...er hat eben auch einmal mit Bindestrich gepostet und sich auch mit Bindestrich bei seiner eigenen Tour eingetragen...was das wohl wieder soll...
Der mit dem Bindestrich hat jedenfalls erst einen Beitrag geschrieben...war wohl ein Versehen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Racer (24. März 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn jetzt "XC-Racer"? Ist das deine zweite Persönlichkeit, René?


...und das hier ist meine dritte Persönlichkeit


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2005)

XC_Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das hier ist meine dritte Persönlichkeit


Der Kerl hat eben gleich 2 neben sich laufen...


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2005)

Wie soll ich mich den sonst zu meiner eigenen Tour eintragen? Ich will ja schließlich auch mitfahren!


----------



## Happy_User (24. März 2005)

Vorschlag für die Erweiterung:

Bergzeitfahren auf dem Wanderweg 5.  Kleiner Kurzsprint vom Gitter bis zur Beton. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## redrace (24. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist's recht; leiden soll er...  ...Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch !!




Hab ich, hab ich!! Ich bin gerade erst wieder aus dem Koma erwacht!!


----------



## redrace (24. März 2005)

XC-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir sind trocken geblieben. Hätten wir nur 15min länger gebraucht, wäre es anders ausgegangen. Ob es "Spaß" gemacht hat, soll redrace schreiben
> Ich finde die Runde landschaftlich ein Traum.
> 
> ...waren auch nur 115km und nicht ganz so viel HMs



Spass gemacht ?? Du bist ja lustig!! NATÜRLICH hats Spass gemacht, vor allem die Stunde auf dem Sofa nachher!! Nee war echt schön!! Können wir noch mal machen oder Du kommst hier hin!!


----------



## IGGY (24. März 2005)

So Leute. Ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege für eine Woche von Euch verabschieden. Ich mache mich mit Kai auf den Weg zum Bergtrainig am Gardasee. Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich direkt mal meinen neue Schaltung vernünftig testen    Also bis nächste Woche


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute. Ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege für eine Woche von Euch verabschieden. Ich mache mich mit Kai auf den Weg zum Bergtrainig am Gardasee. Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich direkt mal meinen neue Schaltung vernünftig testen   Also bis nächste Woche


Ingo & Kai,

wünsche Euch beiden schrecklich viel Vergnügen und viele Trainingskilometer !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (25. März 2005)

Ich nutze auch mal die Gelegenheit, um als Flachländer mal eure Gegend und vor allem mal die immer wieder beschriebenen Trails kennenzulernen. Ich hatte ja eigentlich erwartet, die Mehrzahl von euch in Eupen zu treffen, aber ihr habt ja noch Winterschlaf gehalten. Deswegen freu ich mich umso mehr darauf, euch mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (25. März 2005)

Hallo Reinhard

Freue mich sehr, das du dich zu unserer morgigen Tour eingetragen hast 

Grüße René


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. März 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze auch mal die Gelegenheit, um als Flachländer mal eure Gegend und vor allem mal die immer wieder beschriebenen Trails kennenzulernen.


Ich glaub es ja nicht   Mensch Reinhard, super das Du mal mit uns an der WBTS fährst   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## reigi (25. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub es ja nicht   Mensch Reinhard, super das Du mal mit uns an der WBTS fährst
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Jau, kam gerade so gut aus. Für Montag, an dem ich eigentlich Olne-Spa-Olne fahren wollte, musste ich meiner Frau versprechen, mit ihr brunchen zu gehen (hat sie sich aber natürlich auch mal verdient). Dieter ist in Urlaub auf Sardinien und Bernd ist über die Ostertage zu seinen Schwiegereltern ins Sauerland zum Biertrinken gefahren (hat er sich aber auch verdient, ist die vergangene Woche über 500 km MTB gefahren). Ich freu mich auch schon auf morgen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. März 2005)

Ich schon wieder,

kurzristig haben Holger, René und ich mich zum Trennscheibenfahren getroffen 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (25. März 2005)

Hi Reinhard,

damit hat sich schon eine Frage, die ich für morgen aufgeschrieben habe, erledigt. Nix Montag mal wieder Trails bei de NLs bügeln. 

Da können wir ja dann eine elustre Gruppe morgen am Ende des Feldes Bilden.

cu

Holger


----------



## XCRacer (25. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Da können wir ja dann eine elustre Gruppe morgen am Ende des Feldes Bilden.


Dann schließe ich mich Euch an. Da ich mich heute nicht zwischen "Jörg hinterher hecheln" und "bei Holger bleiben" entschließen konnte, habe ich doch mehr Körner als erwartet verschossen. Heute nachmittag war extrem-couching angesagt. Zwischendurch habe ich noch drei Teller Nudeln und 200g Seelachs verputzt! Lecker!

Aber wie es aussieht, sprinte ich im Winterpokal noch im letzten Moment unter die Top100. Habe diese Woche fast täglich bis zu 10 Plätze gut gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (25. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schließe ich mich Euch an. Da ich mich heute nicht zwischen "Jörg hinterher hecheln" und "bei Holger bleiben" entschließen konnte, habe ich doch mehr Körner als erwartet verschossen. Heute nachmittag war extrem-couching angesagt. Zwischendurch habe ich noch drei Teller Nudeln und 200g Seelachs verputzt! Lecker!
> 
> Aber wie es aussieht, sprinte ich im Winterpokal noch im letzten Moment unter die Top100. Habe diese Woche fast täglich bis zu 10 Plätze gut gemacht.



Hi René,

lass morgen gaaannnnzzz langsam fahren. ) wenn alle vor mir schwächeln und ich bis ende des Monats noch 23.5 Stunden fahre, dann bin ich wieder unter den ersten 10.  
Also, machen wir im Anschluss an den Schlamm ride noch einen night ride??? Anschliessendes relexing beim brunch. Ab dienstag ist dann wieder recom working angesagt.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2005)

Hey, aber nicht zu langsam...der "Meister" soll weiter leiden...
Ich bin auch ziemlich platt von heute und wollte eigentlich auch hinten fahren. Aber langsam wirds da eng...

Bis moin
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2005)

Achja...heute, kurz hinter Einruhr in Richtung Dedenborn...






Als ich mit dem Vorderrad drauf war, sagte sie "Jörg"...tut mir leid, antwortete ich; muß 'ne Verwechslung sein...
Nee Blödsinn; bin ganz brav und vorsichtig durch die Wanderung durch und es gab keine Verletzten !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch ziemlich platt von heute und wollte eigentlich auch hinten fahren. Aber langsam wirds da eng...


Na das gibt ja Morgen hinten nen Gedränge wie beim Start vom Vulkanbike. Mal sehen wer die besten Stehversuche macht    Also nach jetzt fast 2 Flaschen Rotwein beim Fischbuffet mach ich morgen kein Stehversuch. Ich fall wahrscheinlich direkt um   Ich glaub ich geh jetzt ins Bett   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich mit dem Vorderrad drauf war, sagte sie "Jörg"...tut mir leid, antwortete ich; muß 'ne Verwechslung sein...


Ich schmeiß mich aufs Fischbuffet


----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schmeiß mich aufs Fischbuffet


Damit hast Du mich soeben aus den hinteren Reihen rausgeekelt...Du wirst ja fürchterlich stinken morgen...


----------



## Happy_User (25. März 2005)

Also zum Wein und Stinken fällt mir nur die Kohlsuppe ein von Balduin ein.

Bei dem Nachbrenner wird Jörg dann abe ganz schnell immer weit vorne sein.


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

Moin Gemeinde,

Wetter sieht ja brauchbar aus...freu mich schon ! 

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (26. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> Wetter sieht ja brauchbar aus...freu mich schon !
> 
> ...


Moin Ralph,

wie sieht den bei Dir gutes Wetter aus???? Also hier ist strahlender Sonnenschein.

Ich mach mich dann einmal auf den Weg und sollte um 11:00 auf der Staumauer sein.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## La Bruja (26. März 2005)

hi  
weiß jemand wann der knax wieder im lande ist?

wünsche euch eine schöne tour
wetter passt ja perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

La Bruja schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> weiß jemand wann der knax wieder im lande ist?
> 
> wünsche euch eine schöne tour
> wetter passt ja perfekt


Leider keine Ahnung...

War ne nette Tour heute; lade glcih mal meine Bilder hoch...
René: Die CD's sind auch jetzt noch in meinem Rucksack...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

René: Hier der Link zu meinen Bildern von heute für den Bericht...
3 Bilder vorab zum Schmunzeln:
So sieht man aus, wenn man vor der Tour nicht auf's Klo konnte...*g* (sorry Georg, ich konnte nicht anders):






Jörg kurz vor dem Abflug:





Und die Reste danach...*g*:





Wie sieht's eigentlich aus Jörg ? Wieviel Flaschen Wein brauchst heute Abend zur Schmerzlinderung ?...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> René: Hier der Link zu meinen Bildern von heute für den Bericht...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph





Hi Ralph

Hast ja wieder ne Menge Filme "verknipst"

Schöne Bilder dabei. 
Sag mal, wo sind denn diese netten Holzstegpassagen? Ward ihr in einem Bikepark?


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2005)

Nach längerer Pause trafen wir uns mal wieder an der Wehebachtalsperre zu einer MTB-Tour. Als wenn alle nur darauf gewartet hätten, erschienen gleich 13 Biker oben auf der Staumauer (Holger o.H. fehlt auf dem Foto!).






Als erstes wurde gleich nach dem Thönbachweg eine geniale Abfahrt nach Gey unter die Stollen genommen, bevor es dann wieder hinauf nach Kleinhau ging.















Bei Brandenberg wurde dann eine kniffelige Abfahrt hinunter in das Tiefenbachtal benutzt. Durch das Kalltal und dann hinauf nach Schmidt. Hier wurde wie so oft die Aussicht auf den Rursee genossen und ein paar Minuten verschnauft.















Im weiteren Verlauf der Tour fanden wir eine versteckte Northshore-Bahn. Ein paar Kids haben sich verdammt viel Mühe gemacht und eine riesige Holzkonstruktion in einem Fichtenwald genagelt. Angeblich hat niemand was dagegen, aber ich verrate nicht, wo es ist 

Auf dem darauf folgenden Wurzeltrail nach Simonskall hat sich Jörg noch böse auf's Gesicht gelegt. Sah wohl schlimmer aus als es war. Er wird aber heute Abend noch viel Spaß mit seinen Schrammen und Prellungen haben.















Im Kalltal hatte Happy_User eine Reifenpanne, die ihn zwang, sich in Höhe Kallbrück von uns zu verabschieden. Hier trennten sich auch rpo35 und Boris vom Trupp. Da die anderen schon vorraus fuhren, mußten redrace, Pacman und ich noch ein Bergzeitfahren durchführen. In Höhe Hasselbachgraben hatten wir die Jungs wieder ein und den abschließenden Krebsbachtrail fuhren wir gemeinsam.

Sichtlich geschafft fanden wir uns nach 63km und 1250Hm am Parkplatz an der WBTS-Staumauer wieder ein und lösten die Ostereiersuche auf.

...ach ja! Eier habe _ich_ keine gefunden! 

*Alle Bilder von mir und von Ralph

*(Für die Beobachter aus dem Winterpokal: Bei mir kamen noch Hin- und Rückfahrt hinzu! Insgesamt ca.105km!)


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph
> 
> Hast ja wieder ne Menge Filme "verknipst"
> 
> ...


 Wie René bereits schrieb: Wird nicht verraten......mußt halt nochmal mit uns fahren...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (26. März 2005)

So, Bike geputzt. Körper geduscht. Magen gesättigt. Ich bin wieder ein Mensch!   
War 'ne wirklich schöne Tour!   Beim "Bergzeitfahren" habt ihr mich echt alle gemacht. Danach war ich total leer. Und Ostereier hab ich auch keine gefunden.    Aber ansonsten war heute alles dabei, was der Biker begehrt! Danke an die Guides, auch wenn sie sich mehrere Male mit ihren GPS-Helfern über die richtige Route streiten mussten!


----------



## pfeffe (26. März 2005)

War eine sehr schöne Tour ..danke an alle das Ihr auf mich gewartet habt. So eine Tour sollte man nicht nach 6 Wöchiger Abstinenz auf dem Rad machen.Trotzdem war es eine klasse Tour die Singletrail haben mir am besten gefallen.Noch einen schönen Abend an alle.


----------



## Happy_User (26. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

war eine feine Runde. Leider musste ich nach meiner "Doppelpanne", Zahnenkranz und Schlauch, die Tour etwas direkter beenden.

So ging es für mich dann über Vossenack, Hürtgenwald und Rennweg nach Hause.





Schade eigentlich, den jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht, wo der Krebsbachtrail ist.  

Für alle die unter Stress leiden, oder erklären wollen, warum man sich morgens durch den Wald kämpft: klick

Meine Fotos gibt es hier.

Und last, but not least:
Wo kommt der Osterhase her??

Der Osterhase ist heute als österlicher Eierbringer bekannt. Erste Belege für den Osterhasen aus dem Jahre 1678 sind von Georg Franck von Franckenau, einem Medizinprofessor aus Heidelberg überliefert. Vor über dreihundert Jahren ist der Brauch im Elsaß, in der Pfalz und am Oberrhein entstanden. 
Die Verbindung zwischen Ostern und Osterhase kann auf verschiedene Arten erklärt werden. Der Hase kommt im Frühjahr zur Futtersuche in die Dörfer und Gärten und aufgrund des ungewöhnlichen Verhaltens, sich in Menschennähe aufzuhalten, wird ihm gleichzeitig das Ablegen der besonderen Eier angedichtet. In Verbindung steht damit das Frühlingserwachen der Tiere und Pflanzen in dieser Zeit. 
In Zürich ist aus alten Aufzeichnungen der Osterhase als Eierbringer überliefert. Dabei ist es von den Paten Brauch gewesen Kinder einzuladen, um mit ihnen den Osterhasen zu jagen, d. h. es wurden die im Garten versteckten Eier gesucht. Die bunten Eier wurden dabei dem Osterhasen zugeschrieben, weil er viel flinker ist und die Hennen keine bunten, verzierten Eier legen konnten. Damit geht dieser Brauch auf den Erklärungsnotstand der Erwachsenen gegenüber den Kindern zurück. Denn die Hennen als Überbringer waren weniger glaubhaft als der Hase. Auch die Niedlichkeit des Hasen, vor allem für Kinder läßt den Glauben an den Hasen immer wieder aufleben. Dabei setzte sich der eierlegende Hase sich in Deutschland um die Jahrhundertwende durch und konnte bei der städtischen Bevölkerung schnell überzeugen, denn die Landbevölkerung bedurfte aufgrund der besseren Kenntnisse über die Hasen mehr Überzeugungskraft, um an den Osterhasen zu glauben. Noch im vorigen Jahrhundert war der eierlegende Osterhase in einigen Teilen Deutschlands, zum Beispiel im Harz, unbekannt.

 Auch die christliche Deutung aus dem Psalm 104,18 ist möglich. In der Übersetzung wird von Klippdachsen gesprochen, jedoch findet man in alten Übersetzungen auch die Wörter Hase oder Kaninchen. 

            In Byzanz war der Hase in der Tiersymbolik ein Symbol für Christus.

 Weiterhin steht der Hase als Zeichen der Fruchtbarkeit, was sich anhand der griechischen Liebesgöttin Aphrodite und der germanischen Frühlings- und Fruchtbarkeitsgöttin Ostera, denen ein Hase als heiliges Tier zugeordnet wurde, belegen läßt. Die große Fruchtbarkeit beweist der Hase durch seine starke Vermehrung mit bis zu 20 Jungen im Jahr selbst.

Auch die Terminierung des Osterfestes läßt eine Verbindung zum Hasen zu. Das Osterfest wird am ersten Sonntag des Frühlingsvollmondes gefeiert und der Hase gilt als Mondtier. Aus weltlicher Sicht, galt der Gründonnerstag als Abgabe- und Zinstermin für Schuldner an die Gläubiger. Einerseits ist überliefert, daß die Gläubiger in Eiern oder Hasen bezahlt wurden, siehe das Haushaltsbuch eines Speyrer Domherrn. Eine zweite Überlieferung sagt aus, daß der Schuldner bei Bezahlung seiner Schulden ein freier Mann ist, der mit einem Hasen verglichen wurde, der nicht vom Hund gehetzt wird. 

 Doch der Osterhase ist nicht der einzige Überbringer der Ostereier. In anderen Gebieten gilt der Hahn, der Kuckuck, der Storch, der Fuchs oder die Glocken als Überbringer der Eier. 

 In der Gegenwart kommt der Osterhase in vielfältigen Erscheinungen vor. Es gibt ihn in der heutigen Zeit als lebenden Hasen, als Schokoladenhasen in allen Formen, als Marzipanhasen, als Hasenkuchen, in Büchern, usw., die gerne zu Ostern verschenkt werden.

Daß der Hase Ostereier legt, war nicht immer als Volksglaube lebendig. Im westfälischen oder hannoverschen Raum kam diese Aufgabe lange dem Fuchs zu, in der Schweiz dem Kuckuck, in Schleswig-Holstein, Oberbayern und Österreich dem Hahn, in Thüringen dem Storch.


Entnommen aus: http://www.german-easter-holiday.com/osterbrauch/osterhase-osterhasen/index-seite2.html


In diesem Sinne,


frohe Ostern.


 Happy User


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

pfeffe schrieb:
			
		

> ...So eine Tour sollte man nicht nach 6 Wöchiger Abstinenz auf dem Rad machen...


Sorry Pfeffe, aber nächstes Mal bitte das Kleingedruckte lesen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Pfeffe, aber nächstes Mal bitte das Kleingedruckte lesen !


Jep, und die Tour war von René mehr als deutlich beschrieben. Was solls. Hauptsache alle sind mittlerweile zu Hause. Bei mir hätte das ja anders enden können


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's eigentlich aus Jörg ? Wieviel Flaschen Wein brauchst heute Abend zur Schmerzlinderung ?...


Jooo, heute habe ich meinem Namen spitfire ( das Flugzeug ) mal wieder alle Ehre gemacht    Glaube mit dem Überschlag wäre ich Hochsprungweltmeister geworden.
Tja wie gehts ?  Nachdem ich längere Zeit in der Badewanne gelegen habe da ich alleine nicht rauskam   und meine Freundin für mich einkaufen war    gehts einigermaßen. Rechter Ellenbogen doch tiefere Fleischwunde, Bluterguß am linken Knie, Schürfwunde am Kinn und rechter Wade und auf der linken Schulter ist die Tapete teilweise völlig ab und irgenwie spielen die ganzen Rippen auf der linken Seite Klavier. Aber alles nichts ernsthaftes. Sitze hier gerade mit dem Compex und habe das Tens ( Schmerz ) Programm auf Dauerbetrieb stehen. Wahrscheinlich schlaf ich mit dem Teil ein    Rotwein reicht heute nicht. Der Jack steht neben mir und tröstet mich   
Also wenn es nicht schlimmer wird sitz ich morgen zur Regeneration auf dem Rennrad.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Rechter Ellenbogen doch tiefere Fleischwunde, Bluterguß am linken Knie, Schürfwunde am Kinn und rechter Wade und auf der linken Schulter ist die Tapete teilweise völlig ab und irgenwie spielen die ganzen Rippen auf der linken Seite Klavier....


Ist Deine Freundin jetzt da ?...Sie soll mal Bilder machen......Na wenn Du schon wieder ans RR denkst, ist ja alles o.k....

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Deine Freundin jetzt da ?..


Gott sei dank ja.... Aber so ca. knapp 1,5 Std. habe ich schon in der Wanne gelegen  Aber ohne Quatsch. Ich kam einfach nicht aus dieser schei.... Wanne. 
Danach fühlte ich mich irgendwie wie dieser Fisch Namens  .... wie hieß er noch  Hört sich alles schlimmer an als es ist. Alles fast nur äußerlich. Unglaublich oder ? Du und Meik haben ja in der ersten Reihe gesessen und es Live gesehen. Aber ich bin echt froh das es so glimpflich ausgegangen ist.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

Ja...war nicht übel...Erste Reihe hatte Boris bei mir auch schonmal... (Siehe Anlage)


----------



## Dirk S. (26. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei dank ja.... Aber so ca. knapp 1,5 Std. habe ich schon in der Wanne gelegen  Aber ohne Quatsch. Ich kam einfach nicht aus dieser schei.... Wanne.
> Danach fühlte ich mich irgendwie wie dieser Fisch Namens  .... wie hieß er noch  Hört sich alles schlimmer an als es ist. Alles fast nur äußerlich. Unglaublich oder ? Du und Meik haben ja in der ersten Reihe gesessen und es Live gesehen. Aber ich bin echt froh das es so glimpflich ausgegangen ist.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
das hört sich ja bei Dir richtig gut an....   
Zum Glück bin da runter geschoben und meinem Schatz ist nichts passiert!   

Was soll ich noch sagen? Endlich mal wieder eine Tour mit den Jungs von der 
WBTS!    
Jetzt weiß ich, was mir in den letzten Wochen gefehlt hat!!!!!

Ein Danke an unseren Guide Rene und an alle Verletzten GUTE BESSERUNG!!  

Bilder von mit liegen im Album.
Leider nur fünf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bilder von mit liegen im Album.
> Leider nur fünf.


 Is klar; wenn man immer hinten fährt, kann man vorne nicht knipsen...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich, den jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht, wo der Krebsbachtrail ist.


Hab Dir gerade nen Pic mit dem Einstieg geschickt.


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

Huhu,

ich nochmal...
Übrigens kann man hier, mit Reigi im Bild, besonders gut sehen, wie steil der Trail nach Simonskall ist...





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (27. März 2005)

HUHU

Dann melde ich mich auch noch. War wirklich eine schöne Tour gestern!! Nur musste ich danach erst mal wieder die Wogen zu hause glätten!!   
Aber jetzt ist alles wieder gut!! Mir wurde nach dem ich erklärt hatte, dass  Holger und pfeffe alles Schuld sind, verziehen!! Den Rest müssen die Beiden beim nächsten zusammentreffen mit Tweety selbst erledigen!!  

@ spitfire

Gute Besserung!!

Zum Thema Bergzeitfahren!! XC war immer 20 cm vor mir!!


----------



## Happy_User (27. März 2005)

Mahlzeit,



> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe im IBC eure gestrige WBTS Tour (26.03.2005 - Ostereiersuche in der Nordeifel) gefunden. Da scheint es ja einige nette Trails zu geben. Deshalb würde ich die Tour gerne mal nachfahren. Kannst du mir das Overlay der digitalen Karte schicken?
> 
> ...



Hier einmal kurz ein Statement zu diesem Wunsch. Wie ja bereits auf der Tour besprochen und ein paar Antworten weiter vorne zu lesen, wird diese Tour nicht weiter verbreitet. Durch einen Overlay, pth, track, txt etc., würde ich die North Shore zeigen.  
Da hilft nur ein ihr stillen Fans und Verehrer der WBTS: Training, Training, Training. 
Für andere Touren stehen ja bereits bei rp035 und xcracer detaillierte Beschreibungen zur Verfügung.

Aber soll ja keiner behaupten, dass der fiese Möp aus dem Norden nicht helfen würde, oder keinen Humor beweist. In der Anlage die Helmut K. Variante der Tour. Auch ohne Rechtsstreit.

Bis dem nächste an der WBTS

Grüße

Happy User

PS: immer das kleingedruckte lesen


----------



## Happy_User (27. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Dann melde ich mich auch noch. War wirklich eine schöne Tour gestern!! Nur musste ich danach erst mal wieder die Wogen zu hause glätten!!
> Aber jetzt ist alles wieder gut!! Mir wurde nach dem ich erklärt hatte, dass Holger und pfeffe alles Schuld sind, verziehen!! Den Rest müssen die Beiden beim nächsten zusammentreffen mit Tweety selbst erledigen!!
> ...



Wieso erklären??? Tweety dürfte das verstehen. Ich simuliere wenigstens einmal einen technischen Defekt, damit sich die Kollegen regenerieren und absetzen können. Gebracht hat es ja nicht viel, da Ihr die ja noch ruck zuck eingeholt habt. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> @ spitfire
> Gute Besserung!!


Danke auch an die anderen, aber ehrlich gesagt so beschi.... wie heute habe ich mich glaub ich noch nie gefühlt. Ich komm nicht alleine aus dem Bett und kann mich auch sonst kaum bewegen. Nur auf der Rolle war es einigermaßen o.k. Nachdem meine Freundin mir aufs Rad geholfen hat gings. Irgendwie bewegen muß ich mich ja. Treten konnte ich  schalten schon nicht mehr   . Ich glaube das Thema MTB / Rad hat sich für die nächsten Wochen erledigt     Übrigens mal zur Info wie heftig der Aufschlag war. Der Vorbau ist am Lenkerkopf auf einer Seite gebrochen und der Carbonlenker hat einen Riß. Einen Trigger hats auch zerlegt. Gott sei Dank hat das nachdem Sturz noch alles gehalten. Aber am Rahmen selber ist noch nichtmal ne Schramme. Und das ist das wichtigste   Bis demnächst irgendwann   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (27. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Übrigens mal zur Info wie heftig der Aufschlag war. Der Vorbau ist am Lenkerkopf auf einer Seite gebrochen und der Carbonlenker hat einen Riß. Einen Trigger hats auch zerlegt. Gott sei Dank hat das nachdem Sturz noch alles gehalten. Aber am Rahmen selber ist noch nichtmal ne Schramme. Und das ist das wichtigste  Bis demnächst irgendwann
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Oh Oh Jörg,

das spricht für die Flugkurve. 
Der Körper Jörg war ein "Airback" für den Rahmen. Erst schlägt der Vorbeu auf, weil das Vorderrad die Kippachse bildet. Dann der Jörg, weil die Füße in den Klicks bleiben. Wenn der Rahmen kommt, kann man schon nicht mehr von Aufschlagen sprechen, weil alle Masse schon gelandet ist.

Habe das einmal in SloMo mitgemacht. Geiles Fealing, wenn der Rahmen von hinten drückt und das Abrollen an den Pedalen scheitert. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## redrace (27. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke auch an die anderen, aber ehrlich gesagt so beschi.... wie heute habe ich mich glaub ich noch nie gefühlt. Ich komm nicht alleine aus dem Bett und kann mich auch sonst kaum bewegen. Nur auf der Rolle war es einigermaßen o.k. Nachdem meine Freundin mir aufs Rad geholfen hat gings. Irgendwie bewegen muß ich mich ja. Treten konnte ich  schalten schon nicht mehr   . Ich glaube das Thema MTB / Rad hat sich für die nächsten Wochen erledigt     Übrigens mal zur Info wie heftig der Aufschlag war. Der Vorbau ist am Lenkerkopf auf einer Seite gebrochen und der Carbonlenker hat einen Riß. Einen Trigger hats auch zerlegt. Gott sei Dank hat das nachdem Sturz noch alles gehalten. Aber am Rahmen selber ist noch nichtmal ne Schramme. Und das ist das wichtigste   Bis demnächst irgendwann
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg




HUHU

Material ist ersetzbar aber der spitfire nicht!! Also schei++ auf die defekten Teile und werd wieder richtig gesund!! 
Ich hab es ja aus der ersten Reihe mitbekommen und kann nur sagen das Du richtig Glück gehabt hast!! 
Trotzdem !! Sah schon cool aus der Abgang!!


----------



## cyberp (27. März 2005)

@spitfire4 Gute Besserung!

Dem Guide ein Dank für die schöne Tour . Ich war zum ersten Mal dabei und es hat Spaß gemacht. Nach zwei großen Tellern Nudeln und viel Schlaf bin ich jetzt auch wieder bei Kräften . Für die Zukunft werde ich wohl noch viel Grundlagenausdauer auf dem Rennrad trainieren müssen damit ich bei Euch mithalten kann.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2005)

Hier (im Lokalforum) ist ja seit einer Woche echt der Teufel los mit Verletzungen, Stürzen etc! Bei den Tomburgern gabs nen Schulterbruch, bei den Feierabendbikern gings auch nicht ohne Blut und Verband ab, nun hier im gelobten WBTS-Land auch noch ein Tiefflieger - Jungs, paßt auf euch auf! 
Die Saison hat doch gerade erst angefangen so richtig Spaß zu machen!

Allen Verletzten wünsche ich gute und schnelle Erholung!!


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2005)

Au Backe Jörg,

ehrlich gesagt hatte ich genau das vermutet......aber lass den Kopf nicht hängen; das kann auch in einer Woche schon ganz anders aussehen und Du bist eh ein zäher Hund...

Gute Besserung jedenfalls !
Ralph


----------



## reigi (27. März 2005)

Nachdem heute 3 Stunden locker ausfahren angesagt war, bin ich gerade mal dazu gekommen, mir die Bilder von gestern anzusehen. Da hat mich doch tatsächlich wieder die Lust gepackt, an der WBTS zu fahren. Wirklich 'ne tolle Gegend und wenn ich so höre, welche Trails wir eigentlich NICHT gefahren sind, überkommt mich noch mehr die Lust auf ein Ründchen. Schöne Mischung hast du da ausgetüftelt, Rene. Nochmal vielen Dank. Nächstes Mal bringe ich Bernd und Jürgen mit. Die sind bestimmt genauso begeistert wie ich. Mal sehen wann das klappt. Bis dahin.
@ Jörg: Nochmal von dieser Stelle aus gute Besserung. Sieh zu, dass du wieder auf die Beine kommst.


----------



## Dirk S. (27. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Au Backe Jörg,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt hatte ich genau das vermutet......aber lass den Kopf nicht hängen; das kann auch in einer Woche schon ganz anders aussehen und Du bist eh ein zäher Hund...
> 
> ...




Au weh!  
Das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an.

Von hier gute Besserung und alles Gute!!   
Seh bloß zu das Du schnell wieder fit wirst.

Habe Heute nur eine kleine Runde mit dem RR gedreht.
Lag wohl an den Ramazotti zu den Nudeln.......   

Flache leer und der Schoppen voll.
War aber ein netter Abend.


----------



## IGGY (28. März 2005)

Hallo Joerg
Gute Besserung vom Aussenposten Breinig aus dem sonnigen Riva am Gardasee! 
Kurzer Bericht. Wir sind Gestern von Torbole zum Monte Velo gefahren. War eine traumhafte aber sehr anspruchsvolle Tour. Hier die Daten: 46km - 1336 Hm(am Stueck),-14er Schnitt bei einer Fahrzeit von 4,06min. Die erste halbe Stunde hatten wir nur Steigungen von 25-30% unter den Stollen. Bilder haben wir auch gemacht jedoch kann ich sie hier an dem Rechner nicht hochladen. So nun gehen wir mal Fruehstuecken und machen uns dann auf zur naechsten Tour. Passt auf Euch auf. Gruß der Aussenposten


----------



## XCRacer (28. März 2005)

Wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß am Gardasee. Kommt gesund zurück. WIR BRAUCHEN JEDEN MANN! Haben schon genug Verluste gemacht


----------



## talybont (28. März 2005)

Gute Besserung an alle Versehrten. Oder sollte ich Übermotivierte sagen? Was ich jetzt nicht auf dem Rad trainieren kann, fehlt mir doch im Sommer doppelt. Deswegen, ganz sachte und nicht übertreiben.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (28. März 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung an alle Versehrten. Oder sollte ich Übermotivierte sagen? Was ich jetzt nicht auf dem Rad trainieren kann, fehlt mir doch im Sommer doppelt. Deswegen, ganz sachte und nicht übertreiben.
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


Ich würde es der Rubrik Gruppendynamik zuordnen...und einfach nur Pech. Das Stück dahinter war viel steiler; da ist er runter geturnt wie nix...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Die erste halbe Stunde hatten wir nur Steigungen von 25-30% unter den Stollen...




Zum Glück ist das wenigstens Teer und im Schatten! Viel Spaß da unten und grüß mir die Trails!

Um die Kurve vom Lago zu Spitfire´s Malheur zu kriegen:

Was ähnliches ist mir beim ersten Urlaub dort 1993 direkt am ersten Berg (Brione vorne runter) passiert:
Mein ortskundiger Kumpel fährt vor, herrlich die Strecke direkt an der Hangkante vom Bunker aus abwärts. An einem steileren Stück bremst er etwas, ich zu knapp hintendran, bremse auch stark ab.
Leider hatte ich den kleinen Fels direkt vorm Vorderrad übersehen. Mein Rad bleibt stecken, ich kopfüber mit Bike im Rücken (Pedalhaken!) bergab in die Felsen, natürlich instinktiv mit den Händen abstützend. AUA!!  
Der Rahmen knallt mir noch ordentlich auf den Helm, der eine gute Beule abkriegt. Viel schlimmer aber war meine linke Hand, bzw. der Handballen. Im Nu dick und blau! Sofort war für mich klar: damit ist der Urlaub gestorben, mit den Schmerzen kann man vielleicht locker von Torbole nach Riva rollen, aber keine Schotterabfahrt machen, zumals noch mit Starrbike.

Das Foto verdeutlicht leider nur unklar die geschwollene Hand, im Hintergrund sieht man den Ort des Geschehens.

Zum Glück war nix gebrochen, und durch Einsatz von Salbe war es tags drauf wieder erträglich, so daß die Woche damals trotzdem ein voller Erfolg wurde.  

Solche Art Stürze hatte ich schon öfters, nicht durch zu schnelles Fahren, sondern Überschlag in Zeitlupe, weil sich das Vorderrad irgendwo verhakt. Damals mit den superflachen CC-Feilen war das alles noch schlimmer als heute. Und dann geht es mit den Händen voraus in die Steine, was mit den dünnen Handschuhen kein Vergnügen ist. Da würden wohl nur Skater-Handschuhe helfen, nur kann man mit denen keinen Lenker halten. Oder man ist schell genug und ballert überall drüber.
Am besten aber garnicht stürzen!

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei dank ja.... Aber so ca. knapp 1,5 Std. habe ich schon in der Wanne gelegen  Aber ohne Quatsch. Ich kam einfach nicht aus dieser schei.... Wanne.
> Danach fühlte ich mich irgendwie wie dieser Fisch Namens  .... wie hieß er noch  Hört sich alles schlimmer an als es ist. Alles fast nur äußerlich. Unglaublich oder ? Du und Meik haben ja in der ersten Reihe gesessen und es Live gesehen. Aber ich bin echt froh das es so glimpflich ausgegangen ist.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...




Wanda ! Soviel zu Fischen und Fahrrädern 

Das klingt aber reichlich übel. Aber Hauptsache keine Gräten gebrochen. Ich wundere mich ehrlich, das sowas nicht öfters passiert, gerade wenn im Alter die Reflexe langsamer werden.  

Ich wünsch dir und Herrn Daniels gutes Heulfleisch  und schmerzfreie Nächte! 

Grüsse

Michael

P.S.

Danke für den Tip zu MX in Grevenbroich. Habe mich aber lieber körperlich betätigt. Allerdings hole ich in zwei Wochen meine neue Enduro ab. Vielleicht begebe ich mich dann selber in die Sandhölle von Gusdorf.


----------



## Happy_User (29. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mal kurz eine Anfrage für das nächste Wochenende. Ich werde am Sonntag den Marathon olne-spa-olne fahren. Liegt ja quasi vor der Haustür.  Könnte ich somit auch da posten.

Starten wollte ich spätestens um 9:00 und mal ein paar der Osterpfunde entrümpeln. Ausserdem muss ich ja auch irgendwann einmal dem neuen Material die weite Welt zeigen.  

Hat da noch jemand interesse und Bedarf?

Also nach Samstag Ostertour lasse ich Konditionsausreden nicht gelten. ihr wart alle vor mir. 

Also schon eher etwas wie: Das letzte Eierlikörei hat meine Schaltung verklebt und ...

Grüße

Holger


----------



## IGGY (29. März 2005)

@Engry Nur Teer und Schatten? Also wir hatten sehr viel Schotter und Sonne dabei   
Nochmal ein kurzer Bericht zur gestriegen Tour und zur heutigen.
Gestern haben wir was mit den Mädels gemacht und hatten somit nur Abends kurz Zeit für eine kleine Runde. Wir sind den Brione hoch um uns danach den schönen Trail hinabzustürtzen. Wie ich aber gemerkt habe ist mein Kopf noch immer nicht ganz frei vom Sturtz denn ich fahre die Trails noch immer wie ein ängstlicher Opa runter. Naja ich denke aber mal das es nach der Woche was besser wird da hier ja genug Trails vorhanden sind   
Hier die Daten von der Tour zum Brione : 21km-01:06min-385 HM-17er Schnitt.
Heute sind wir dann nochmal aufgebrochen um am San Giovanni ein wenig Kraftausdauer zu trainieren   Der Berg hat es auch in sich. 1260 HM am Stück die es zu erklimmen gilt   
Hier die Daten: 33,40km-02:20min-1260HM-14,25 Schnitt.
Bilder haben wir auch wieder gemacht von dem traumhaften Panorama. Wenn wir wieder zuHause sind setzte ich sie in mein Album. Dann könnt Ihr mal gucken wo wir uns so rumgetrieben haben.
So das war es dann für Heute. Es gibt jetzt Nudeln und danach einen leckeren Kaffee-Latte   
Bis die Tage


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mich leider erst heute melden, da mein Home-PC mit dem Internet momentan so einige Macken macht. Auch mir hat es viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht immer so ausgesehen hat (guckst du). Aber sitzt mal die Tour auf `nem Hardtail, schönen Flite-Sattel, na dann schaut man mal so. War ja auch schliesslich meine erste richtig lange Ausfahrt für diese Saison. Und ich habe keinen Abflug gemacht (@Spitfire: alles Gute, komm schnell wieder auf die Beine  ), habe mein Schätzchen nicht geschoben  , habe keinen Defekt vortäuschen müssen und habe mehr oder weniger auch nicht schlapp gemacht   (@XC-Racer: nochmals vielen Dank für den schönen Windschatten auf der Heimfahrt  ).

Aber jetzt ist die Motivation wieder ganz oben und die Sucht nach neuem Material ist auch wieder da.

bis denn


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ... auch wenn es vielleicht nicht immer so ausgesehen hat (guckst du)...


Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht...

@IGGY: Viel Spaß noch da unten und bring schöne Bilder mit !!
@Jörg: Wie schaut's ? Geht's wieder einigermaßen ?

@all: Bin am renovieren...:kotz:

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Bin am renovieren...:kotz:
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




In welcher Schönheitsklinik liegst du denn...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (29. März 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ..., habe mein Schätzchen nicht geschoben  , habe keinen Defekt vortäuschen müssen ...
> bis denn



Tja,

aber wie hätte ich Euch sonst, zumindest Einige, zu dem versprochenen Bergzeitfahren bringen sollen??

Ok, nächstes Mal machen wir das anders, dann habe ich da auch mehr Spass dran. 

Grüße


----------



## XCRacer (29. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> In welcher Schönheitsklinik liegst du denn...?


Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum rpo die ganze Woche frei hat! Die "Renovierung" dauert bei einem Altbau immer was länger 

@Spitfire: Weiß nicht, ob ich's oben schon mal geschrieben habe. *Auch von mir gute Besserung!* Jörg, wir brauchen dich noch als Co-Guide für unserer Touren!  Also komm schnell wieder auf die Beine, bzw. auf's Rad!


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum rpo die ganze Woche frei hat!...


 Und die ganze Woche danach auch noch...
Schick mir mal 'ne PM wie Du Dienst hast...diesen DO starte ich gegen Mittag mit Boris; Samstag wollen wir auch fahren und n. Woche geht sicher auch was !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (30. März 2005)

HUHU

Darf ich vorstellen!! Besca unser neues Familienmitglied!  Ein Huskymix 5 Monate alt und zu ihr sind wir gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!! Also zieht Euch warm an, am Berg hoch wird in einem halben Jahr ein anderes Tempo gefahren!!


----------



## Happy_User (30. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Darf ich vorstellen!! Besca unser neues Familienmitglied! Ein Huskymix 5 Monate alt und zu ihr sind wir gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!! Also zieht Euch warm an, am Berg hoch wird in einem halben Jahr ein anderes Tempo gefahren!!



Da sprichst Du wahr.  Jetzt ist nix mehr mit Rückenverletzung oder so. Alternativ kannst Du natürlich das dicke blaue Bike gegen eine Enduro tauschen, damit der gute zu seiner Bewegung kommt. 

Dann mal viel Spass beim Erziehen.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (30. März 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Huskymix 5 Monate alt


Lenkerhörnchen fehlen noch und ich würde einen anderen Vorbau montieren 

Viel Erfolg beim Erziehen! Achte darauf, das aus ihm ein anständiger Hund wird und nicht so ein frecher Kerl wie Du!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg, wir brauchen dich noch als Co-Guide für unserer Touren!  Also komm schnell wieder auf die Beine, bzw. auf's Rad!


spitfire4 ist gestern wieder aus dem Hangar gerollt    Nach einer großen Wartung liefen die Motoren und GPS-Systeme ohne größere Beanstandung. Nach einer 75KM langen Testfahrt mit Crossbereifung auf dem nassen Rollfeld  und bei nem Schnitt von 30,8 km/h kann ich mich somit sofort wieder in Dienst stellen   Mein erster Einsatzbefehl lautet Sonntag die belgischen Ardennen bei Olne-Spa-Olne zu erkunden. Wie gesagt gehe ich auf Erkundungstour und nicht auf Kampftour   Für Zivilisten. Ich fahre nicht das gezeitete Rennen sondern die gleiche Strecke als CTF ohne Zeitnahme. Muß halt noch sehr vorsichtig sein. Und die Strecke hat es trailmäßig in sich.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2005)

Na das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten !! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (31. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> spitfire4 ist gestern wieder aus dem Hangar gerollt   Nach einer großen Wartung liefen die Motoren und GPS-Systeme ohne größere Beanstandung. Nach einer 75KM langen Testfahrt mit Crossbereifung auf dem nassen Rollfeld und bei nem Schnitt von 30,8 km/h kann ich mich somit sofort wieder in Dienst stellen  Mein erster Einsatzbefehl lautet Sonntag die belgischen Ardennen bei Olne-Spa-Olne zu erkunden. Wie gesagt gehe ich auf Erkundungstour und nicht auf Kampftour  Für Zivilisten. Ich fahre nicht das gezeitete Rennen sondern die gleiche Strecke als CTF ohne Zeitnahme. Muß halt noch sehr vorsichtig sein. Und die Strecke hat es trailmäßig in sich.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Mahlzeit,

na dann weiß ich ja, wer mich am Sonntag brummend überholt.  Muss dannn wohl schon um 8:30 starten, damit ich eine Chance habe.  Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die Tarterien erinnern. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Muss dannn wohl schon um 8:30 starten, damit ich eine Chance habe


Genau, der verletzte dicke spitfire4 jagt den voll austrainierten dürren happy_user  Wir sehen uns in Olne   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (31. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, der verletzte dicke spitfire4 jagt den voll austrainierten dürren happy_user  Wir sehen uns in Olne
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Ok. Ihr habt mich überredet!   
Ich bin auch dabei. Obwohl ich das frühe Aufstehen ja gar nicht mag.

Was soll's, die haben für Sonntag schönes Wetter gemeldet.
Treffpunkt usw. per Mail.


----------



## reigi (31. März 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. Ihr habt mich überredet!
> Ich bin auch dabei. Obwohl ich das frühe Aufstehen ja gar nicht mag.



Ok, ich bin auch dabei. ich kann euch doch nicht allein lassen und im Gegensatz zu Dirk liebe   ich das frühe Aufstehen  

Ich werde um 7.30 am Grenzübergang Lichtenbusch sein.

Reinhard


----------



## talybont (31. März 2005)

Tach auch,

also Ihr macht mich neugierig auf Belgien. Wer fährt denn jetzt wann und wie dahin? Ich hätte da auch noch zwei Interessenten im Schlepptau.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt denn jetzt wann und wie dahin? Ich hätte da auch noch zwei Interessenten im Schlepptau.


Wie Du dorthin fährt kannst Du selber wählen  Also für alle Interessenten. Treffpunkt ist 07:30 Uhr am Grenzübergang Lichtenbusch rechts da wo die LKW stehen. Abfahrt dort ist 07:35 Uhr !! Wer dann in Olne welche Strecke fährt, ob gezeitet oder nicht sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Seit doch alle alt genug oder   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Knax (2. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
wollte mich flott aus dem urlaub in südtirol melden. und jetzt die weniger erfreuliche meldung   : in der 2. woche musste der blinddarm raus   
natürlich muss jetzt super wetter und guter trainingszustand sein... verdammt!!!
ich sehe schon IGGY vor mir durchs ziel in eupen rauschen   , bei den harten touren...
bis dann
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> in der 2. woche musste der blinddarm raus


Das nennt man konsequente Gewichtsersparnis 

Spaß bei Seite: Ich hoffe du hast es gut überstanden und wirst schnell wieder ganz gesund, damit es wieder mit deinem Training weiter gehen kann


----------



## Dirk S. (3. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Du dorthin fährt kannst Du selber wählen  Also für alle Interessenten. Treffpunkt ist 07:30 Uhr am Grenzübergang Lichtenbusch rechts da wo die LKW stehen. Abfahrt dort ist 07:35 Uhr !! Wer dann in Olne welche Strecke fährt, ob gezeitet oder nicht sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Seit doch alle alt genug oder
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg und Holger,
ich weiß gar nicht wie ich das wieder gut machen soll?   
Der Wille war da, aber der Kopf war zu schwer...... 

Bin Gestern mit dem Schatz in der Ville gefahren und auf dem Rückweg
bei Freunden auf einen Kaffe vorbei.
Da der Kaffe in der Sonne zu warm war, gab es lecker Weizen. 
Dann wurde der Grill angeschmissen und zur Verdaung gab es lecker
Bommerlunder.  

Heute Morgen bin ich trotz einiger Versuche nicht aus dem Bett gekommen. 

Ich hoffe das Ihr nicht zu lange auf mich gewartet habt.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.
Ich setzte mich jetzt auf das RR.

http://www.bommerlunder.de/home.html


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Heute Morgen bin ich trotz einiger Versuche nicht aus dem Bett gekommen...


Moin,

schonmal was von dem Spruch "wer saufen kann, kann auch arbeiten" gehört ? Und zwar pünktlich......

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (3. April 2005)

Ich hätte auch nicht in Spa fahren können, da mein Storck sich nun in den ewigen Jagdgründen befindet  .

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (3. April 2005)

@Talybont: Autsch! Das muss weh tun! Wie ist es denn passiert? Ein Sturz? Bist du wenigstens noch ganz?
*edit* OK, hab gerade im Omerbach-Thread gelesen, wie's passiert ist. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du bei Storck 'nen Ersatz bekommst!


----------



## talybont (3. April 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> @Talybont: Autsch! Das muss weh tun! Wie ist es denn passiert? Ein Sturz? Bist du wenigstens noch ganz?
> *edit* OK, hab gerade im Omerbach-Thread gelesen, wie's passiert ist. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du bei Storck 'nen Ersatz bekommst!


Ja nun muss ich wieder Hardtail fahren   . Der Rahmen hat gerade mal 4 Saisons und etwa 8600 km gehalten. Richtig eingeschlagen bin ich nie! Ich gehe davon aus, das der Rahmen nach dem Schweissen nicht richtig behandelt eurde (künstlich gealtert) und somit unter Spannung stand. Gestern musste ich meinem Freund Peter und seinem 11 kg Faunus-LSD Carbon folgen und da waren ein paar heftige Wiegetrittpassagen drin, so mit über 50 Sachen richtig am Horn gezogen. Dabei habe ich ihm wohl den Rest gegeben. Gut, dass ich das heute früh genug bemerkt habe und mir das Teil nicht auf einer Abfahrt ganz zerbröselt ist. Da wären die Vorderzähne weg gewesen  .

Alles Mist,
Armin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg und Holger,
> ich weiß gar nicht wie ich das wieder gut machen soll?


Ich trink beides   Brauchst nichts gutmachen  Ärger Dich lieber mächtig über das was Du verpaßt hast. Das waren mind. 20 Dreßbach- Belgenbach- Krebsbachtrails usw. die wir da heute gefahren sind. Aber ich hatte mir so etwas gedacht als Du nicht um 07:30 Uhr da warst. Frag Holger und Reinhard. Ich habe zu denen gesagt der hat gestern gesoffen und kommt nicht   

Das hast Du und auch andere verpaßt  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ärger Dich lieber mächtig über das was Du verpaßt hast. Das waren mind. 20 Dreßbach- Belgenbach- Krebsbachtrails usw...


@Jörg: Du erzählst vielleicht 'nen Blödsinn...er hätte doch 3/4 der Strecke geschoben......gut, dass er gesoffen hat...
Dass ich nix verpaßt habe, hast Du sicher schon gelesen...!?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ich nix verpaßt habe, hast Du sicher schon gelesen...!?


Nöö wo ? Egal, mit Sicherheit hast du was verpaßt


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö wo ? Egal, mit Sicherheit hast du was verpaßt


Hier Du Schlafmütze...heute hab ich brav weiter tapeziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (4. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen
Der Aussenposten Breinig meldet sich vom Trip zum Gardasee zurück. Nach dem einwöchigem Ausflug können wir auf einen gelungenen Urlaub zurückblicken. Wir haben sehr schöne Tage mit dem Bike und unserer Familie am Gardasee verbracht. Die Landschaft und das Wetter waren super.
Eigentlich hatten wir vor Samstags nach der Ankunft noch eine kleine Runde zu drehen jedoch hat uns die Fahrt schon ziemlich geschlaucht so das die Runde am Samstag ausfiehl und wir uns lieber etwas auch die Couch lümmelten.
Sonntag hatten wir uns dann den Monte Velo vorgenommen! Kai meinte der währe genau richtig um mal meine neue Schaltung auf Herz und Nieren zu testen   
Ich muß schon sagen das die erste halbe Stunde das heftigste war was ich bis jetzt gefahren habe. Eigentlich war die ganze Tour nicht von schlechten Eltern. Es war streckenweise so steil das Kais Vorderrad immer vom Boden abhob. Lohn für die ganze Mühe war dann aber oben die tolle Aussicht über dem Nebel. Echt der Hammer! Tourdaten: 4:31min-46km-1338Hm-14er Schnitt!
Die zweite Tour haben wir dann auf eine kleine Runde Abends gelegt da wir was mit den Mädels und mit meinem Sohn unternommen haben.
Wir haben uns aufgemacht um den Brione mal hochzufahren. Von dort oben hat man eine super Aussicht, da man genau zwischen zwei Hammer Bergen steht und in der mitte der See liegt. Nach einer kurzen Rast auf dem Bunkerdach haben wir uns dann den tollen Trail hinabgestürtzt   . Hier die Daten zu dieser Tour: 1:06min-21km-385Hm-17er Schnitt!

Dienstag stand dann eine etwas längere Tour auf dem Programm, und zwar haben wir uns die Tour zum San Giovanni ausgesucht. Ich habe diese Tour da es fast nur auf Asphalt bergauf ging für eine schöne Kraftausdauereinheit genutzt. Aua aua! Hier die Daten: 2:20min-33,5km-1260Hm-14.25 Schnitt.

Nun war erstmal ein Tag Pause an der Reihe. Shoppen muß ja auch mal sein. In Torbole kann man schön billig Nalini Sachen kaufen. Nur Ersatzteile sind nicht billig, was Kai leider zu spüren bekam da sein Racing Ralph den Geist aufgegeben hatte und er sich eigentlich einen neuen kaufen wollte. Als der Verkäufer aber meinte das er pro Reifen, ja ich meine pro Reifen 50  haben will, hat Kai sich das schnell wieder anders überlegt.
Soweit so gut. Nach der eintägigen Pause sind wir dann noch mal wegen schlechtem Wetter eine kleinere Runde gefahren(Kraftausdauer). Wir sind von Riva hoch nach Pregrasina wieder runter und nochmal hoch zum Brione gefahren. Wobei ich sagen muß das die Auffahrt hoch nach Pregrasina ein echter hochgenuß durch die tolle Aussicht war. Man konnte die ganze Zeit während der auffahrt auf den See gucken. Echt spitze. Das sind die Daten: 1:28min-27,04km-696Hm-18,30 Schnitt!

Unsere letzte Tour war dann am Freitag zum Altissimo hoch, den wir aber wegen Schneefall am Gipfel leider nicht bis oben fahren konnten. Aber die Sicht war wegen strahlendem Sonnenschein trotzdem von knapp 1400 Hm sehr sehr schön. Was ich sehr komisch fand war das wir von 21° Taltemperatur bis 6° Gipfeltemperatur ertragen mussten. Das fand ich nicht so toll. In der Abfahrt sind mir nacher auf den ersten paar Kilometern fast die Finger abgefallen! Hier die Daten von unserer letzten Tour: 2:39min-41km-1378Hm-15,40Schnitt!
So das war es fürs erste von mir. Bilder habe ich auch schon hochgeladen die Ihr Euch hier angucken könnt! Auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen an der WBTS!


----------



## Dirk S. (4. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trink beides   Brauchst nichts gutmachen  Ärger Dich lieber mächtig über das was Du verpaßt hast. Das waren mind. 20 Dreßbach- Belgenbach- Krebsbachtrails usw. die wir da heute gefahren sind. Aber ich hatte mir so etwas gedacht als Du nicht um 07:30 Uhr da warst. Frag Holger und Reinhard. Ich habe zu denen gesagt der hat gestern gesoffen und kommt nicht
> 
> Das hast Du und auch andere verpaßt
> 
> ...



Da gehe ich noch schnell vor der Arbeit in Forum, und was muß ich da lesen? 
So ein schei..., da habe ich wohl eine echt schöne Tour verpasst!   

Ich hoffe einer von euch hat die Daten im GPS?   

Hallo rpo,
wieso schieben, wenn ich die Bilder von Spa sehe, war doch
alles fahrbar?   

Obwohl, wenn die Felge von Holger sehe.
Wie hast Du denn das geschafft?

Dann mal viel Spaß beim Arbeiten...

Ich will auch an den Gardasee!!!


----------



## Knax (4. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen
> Der Aussenposten Breinig meldet sich vom Trip zum Gardasee zurück. Nach dem einwöchigem Ausflug können wir auf einen gelungenen Urlaub zurückblicken.


...die bilder sehen ja nach echt harter arbeit aus! und ich muss hier sitzen und mich "erholen"     ...naja...was soll man machen?!
guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Du Schlafmütze...


   Das war am 02.04 und gestern war der 03.04. Aber tapezieren ist auch schön. Habe ich Gott sei Dank hinter mir


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2005)

Moin,

feine Bilder IGGY !!  Meine Vorfreude auf September wird immer grösser...
Und für Max noch schnell gute Besserung ! Und keine Panik; so schnell fährt Dir der Ingo nicht weg, der ist schon alt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war am 02.04 und gestern war der 03.04. Aber tapezieren ist auch schön. Habe ich Gott sei Dank hinter mir


Ich meinte damit das Wochenende. Ich fahre eigentlich nie Sa und So...


----------



## Happy_User (4. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> Obwohl, wenn die Felge von Holger sehe.
> Wie hast Du denn das geschafft?...



Moin Dirk,

geschafft ist gut. So sieht ein Scott Laufrad nach 130 km aus. Ab 100 habe ich die Speichen immer wieder festgezogen. Ich hoffe einmal für dich, dass Du dies Problem nicht bekommst. Die Nippel sind alle nicht verklebt, und wenn dann einmal der Asphalt verlassen wird, hoppelt das zustark.  Sollte vielleicht ein City Bike werden.

Wenn also das Hinterrad wackelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz, es muss nicht ein Platten sein...  

Nichts desto trotz: Es war ein super Marathon, bei einmaligem Wetter. Für mich immer wieder eine Reise und frühes Aufstehen wert und es gibt da ja noch zwei. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (4. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte damit das Wochenende. Ich fahre eigentlich nie Sa und So...



Hi Hi,

Ralph ist der Mann, der Sonntags nie kann...

(in Analogie zu Fettes Brot)


----------



## reigi (4. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hast Du und auch andere verpaßt
> 
> Jörg



Das kann ich euch sagen, dass ihr was verpasst habt. Über jede der wenigen Asfaltstrecken konnte man froh sein, damit man seine Beine und vor allem die Hände mal ausschütteln konnte. Und stellt euch vor, es gibt noch jede Menge andere noch beklopptere als uns. Wer die auf den Abfahrten rechts und links an uns vorbeischießen gesehen hat.... Und wir waren alles andere als langsam.
Der einzige kleine Wermutstropfen:
Die Zeitnehmer haben bei Holger und mir das Wort "Handicap" irgendwie falsch interpretiert. Wir sind 4:45 und 5:00 gefahren und statt das Handicap von 1 Stunde abziehen wie bei den anderen, haben sie es oben draufgerechnet   
Naja, sei's drum. Hat trotzdem einen Riesenspaß gemacht und die Bilder hab' ich bis jetzt ganz intensiv in meinem Kopf.


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2005)

Hallo
Da alle Trainingspartner Heute verhindert wahren ( der eine lümmelt auf der Couch wegen einem Blinddarm rum, der andere muß arbeiten, und der dritte ist verschollen!) , bin ich Heute mal alleine gestartet um nochmal unsere Heimatwälder unsicher zu machen. Aber he Leute. Was ist den mit unseren Wäldern um die WBTS los? Alles so kahl geschlagen! So ein Scheiss   
Ich bin bei sonnigen 15 Grad in Breinig gestartet in Richtung Vicht um von da aus  zur WBTS zu fahren. Über den Thönradweg bin ich dann nach Vossenack runter nach Obermaubach und dann in Richtung Mestringermühle. Von der Mühle aus nach Simonskall über die Kalltalsperre hoch zum Forsthaus Jägerhaus(Scheiß Strecke mit dem neuen groben Schotter)und dann den Paternoster wieder runter. Im Solchbachtal angekommen bin ich dann noch den kleinen Trail in Richtung Vicht gefahren, um dann am Vichter Friedhof den Trail hoch nach Breinig zu nehmen. Am Ende der Tour hatte ich dann folgende Daten auf meinem Computer: 70,53km-03:03:23min-23,07er Schnitt. Nach den vielen Bergen in Italien war es nochmal schön weniger HM zu fahren   ! 
Gruß vom Aussenposten Breinig 
P.S.: Was geht am WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (5. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Da alle Trainingspartner Heute verhindert wahren ( der eine lümmelt auf der Couch wegen einem Blinddarm rum, der andere muß arbeiten, und der dritte ist verschollen!)...


...warts ab Iggy!    eines kann ich verraten: mit dem neuen bike werde ich es dir nicht einfacher machen...
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ... 70,53km-03:03:23min-23,07er Schnitt...


 Der Typ hat doch 'nen Schatten oder ?...


----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aber he Leute. Was ist den mit unseren Wäldern um die WBTS los? Alles so kahl geschlagen!


Haben wir uns auch ein paar Eintrage vorher drüber ausgelassen! Hab mal die Forstverwaltung angeschrieben. Erst hat man mich an ein anderes Forstamt verwiesen, dann habe ich nicht mehr gehört. Sind halt Beamte 



> P.S.: Was geht am WE?


2 Wochen P O R T U G A L


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ hat doch 'nen Schatten oder ?...


Warum?Training muß sein!


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir uns auch ein paar Eintrage vorher drüber ausgelassen! Hab mal die Forstverwaltung angeschrieben. Erst hat man mich an ein anderes Forstamt verwiesen, dann habe ich nicht mehr gehört. Sind halt Beamte
> 
> 
> 2 Wochen P O R T U G A L


Nimmste mich mit?


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2005)

Nö! Du bist mir zu schnell


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Was geht am WE?


Bei euch wahrscheinlich Schnee schippen


----------



## reigi (6. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Mühle aus nach Simonskall über die Kalltalsperre hoch zum Forsthaus Jägerhaus(Scheiß Strecke mit dem neuen groben Schotter)und dann den Paternoster wieder runter.


hab' am Samstag als ich mit den WBTS-Jungs fahren war wahrscheinlich genauso geflucht wie du. Dazu passt ein Zeitungsartikel aus der AZ von heute:

*Zuviel Schotter bremst die Freude*

Lammersdorf/Rollesbroich. «Man hat den Eindruck, dass die Bevölkerung regelrecht vertrieben werden soll», drückt Petra Cilensek aus Lammersdorf ihren Ärger über die anhaltende Aufschüttung von Split und Schotter auf Wanderwegen aus.

Click here to find out more!
Seit Jahren beobachtet sie diese Entwicklung. Besonders im Bereich der Kalltalsperre sei das Material in einem solchen Maße aufgebracht worden, dass man bereits von «Wegezerstörung» sprechen könne. Solche Aktionen stünden vollkommen im Gegensatz zu den Bemühungen der Gemeinde Simmerath, den Tourismus in der Nordeifel zu fördern.

In zunehmenden Maße stelle man fest, dass Besuchern und Einheimischen die Freude an der schönen Landschaft «in immer größerem Maße verdorben wird, indem man Berge von Split auf die Waldwege schüttet.»

Viele Bürger aus der Gemeinde und Gäste sind offenbar der gleichen Meinung. Petra Cilensek sammelte inzwischen rund 90 Unterschriften «gegen Split und Schotter auf Wanderwegen.» Die Liste und ein Anschreiben wurde zu Beginn der Woche der Gemeinde Simmerath zugestellt, auch wenn die Wege im Umfeld der Kalltalsperre in den Verantwortungsbereich der Energie- und und Wassergewinnungsgesellschaft des Kreises Aachen (enwor) fällt.

Dennoch, so heißt es im Schreiben an die Gemeinde, könne es doch nicht sein, «dass die Gemeinde eine solche Verschandelung der Wege widerspruchslos hinnehmen muss.»

Seit Beginn der Sanierungsarbeiten an der Kalltalsperre vor etwa fünf Jahren wurde auch mit der Wegebefestigung mittels Split begonnen. Doch von Befestigung kann wohl nur bedingt die Rede sein. Für Radfahrer ist der vorher so beliebte Weg praktisch nicht mehr benutzbar, das gleiche gilt für Jogger, die den scharfen und walnussgroßen Steinteppich wegen Verletzungsgefahr ebenfalls meiden.

Kinderwagen lassen sich nur noch unter großer Kraftanstrengung schieben. Wanderer und Nordic-Walker haben auch inzwischen das Weite gesucht, weil man die Steine selbst durch dicke Schuhsohlen spürt. Schließlich haben auch Reiter das Handtuch geworfen, weil man den Tieren einen solchen Untergrund nicht zumuten kann.

Der Weg ist jetzt das geworden, was er im Sinne der «enwor» auch eigentlich ist: Ein «Betriebsweg» zur Talsperre. Petra Cilensek: «Egal, wen man auf diesen Zustand anspricht, jeder schimpft über die dafür Verantwortlichen.»

Dabei handelt es sich beim Randweg um den Kalltalsperre um einen der beliebtesten Freizeitwege in der Gemeinde Simmerath. Zu Beginn des Weges an der Kläranlage wird dieser als Radweg ausgewiesen. In seinem Beschilderungsprogramm hat der Kreis Aachen hier sogar einen Knotenpunkt markiert. Doch wer das knapp drei Kilometer lange Stück unter die Räder nimmt, begibt sich auf unsicheres Terrain.

Den «Gipfel» in der fortgesetzten Splitaufschüttung sieht Petra Cilensek aber im Wanderweg von Rollesbroich zur Kalltalsperre. Sie berichtet: «Der Weg war nie sehr gut, aber begehbar. Jetzt ist er dick geschottert und absolut nicht mehr nutzbar. Eine Mutter mit Kindern, die eine Radtour machen wollte, sagte mir, dass die Kinder ihre Räder den Weg nicht hochschieben könnten.»

Dass mit dem weiteren Aufschütten von Split endlich Schluss ist, erhofft sich Petra Cilensik von ihrer Unterschriftenaktion: «Wenn einem nichts Besseres einfällt, dann soll man die Wege doch lassen wie sie sind.»

 (P. St.)  (05.04.2005 | 19:58 Uhr)


----------



## Knax (6. April 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Mutter mit Kindern, die eine Radtour machen wollte, sagte mir, dass die Kinder ihre Räder den Weg nicht hochschieben könnten.


...na wenn das mal keine super trainigsstrecke für Iggy nächstes mal ist  
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> hab' am Samstag als ich mit den WBTS-Jungs fahren war wahrscheinlich genauso geflucht wie du. Dazu passt ein Zeitungsartikel aus der AZ von heute:
> 
> *Zuviel Schotter bremst die Freude...*


Ich weiß garnicht, was ihr für Probleme habt...
Keine Walker, Jogger, Wanderer usw...die meine Klingel nicht hören wollen. Ich liebe dicken Schotter......
Nee stimmt schon...ist ein bischen viel des Guten...
...Und Schotter hab ich am liebsten auf meinem Konto...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (10. April 2005)

..für alle, die noch einen blinddarm haben ein nettes kleines photo!
Knax
P.S.: mein bauch sieht nur so dick aus


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ..für alle, die noch einen blinddarm haben ein nettes kleines photo!




Welcher Arzt macht denn heutzutage noch solche Riesenschnitte   ?
Ich dachte, die Zeiten sind dank "minimalinvasiver Eingriffe" längst vorbei!
Trotzdem gute Besserung!


----------



## derMichi (10. April 2005)

Echt hart Knax - sieht aus wie ein Kaiserschnitt  Ich weiß ja nicht was du für einen fetten Blinddarm hattest, aber ich hab nur links und rechts zwei kleine Einschnitte gehabt. Warste in Stolberg im Krankenhaus?


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2005)

Mein lieber Scholli...war das ein Metzger ?...
Von wegen der Bauch sieht nur so dick aus...ganz schöner Ranzen Alter...

Gute Besserung !
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (10. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Scholli...war das ein Metzger ?...
> Von wegen der Bauch sieht nur so dick aus...ganz schöner Ranzen Alter...
> 
> Gute Besserung !
> Ralph



Hallo Ralph,
das habe ich auch gerade dedacht!   
Da haben wir uns aber gut gehalten!!!!!!   

Guten Besserung Knax!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (10. April 2005)

Hallo Knax,

die Chirurgen werden ja auch gerne als Handwerker bezeichnet. War wohl eine Fan von "Home Improvement"  . Gute Besserung auch von mir. Wann geht es denn wieder aufs Rad?

cu,
Armin


----------



## derMichi (10. April 2005)

Wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.   
Gute Besserung Knax


----------



## Knax (10. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Knax,
> 
> die Chirurgen werden ja auch gerne als Handwerker bezeichnet. War wohl eine Fan von "Home Improvement"  . Gute Besserung auch von mir. Wann geht es denn wieder aufs Rad?
> 
> ...


...wurde im krankenhaus in schlanders (südtirol) gemacht. die sind da etwas härter bei den behandlungsmethoden   
hauptsache das gewichtstuning stimmt!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ... hauptsache das gewichtstuning stimmt!
> Knax


was meinst Du denn mit Tuning ? Sag bloß, die haben Dir den Bauch aufgepumpt ?...


----------



## Dirk S. (10. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst Du denn mit Tuning ? Sag bloß, die haben Dir den Bauch aufgepumpt ?...



Bah, was bist Du fies....

Hast wohl Heute zu wenig renoviert oder ???


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Bah, was bist Du fies....
> 
> Hast wohl Heute zu wenig renoviert oder ???


Nee, die heutige Tour war zu kurz...


----------



## Dirk S. (10. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, die heutige Tour war zu kurz...



Dann hast Du wohl diesmal nicht verfahren oder?   

Ich hatte diese Weekend Lauftraining.
Für Biken war es mir etwas zu kalt.


----------



## Happy_User (10. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Für Biken war es mir etwas zu kalt.



Hi Dirk,

wie warm muss es den für dich werden? Also ich hatte zweistellige Werte in der Eifel. Beim Aufstoieg vom Zeifallshammer nach Bergstein auch lecker Sonne.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dirk,
> 
> wie warm muss es den für dich werden?...


Weichei halt...


----------



## IGGY (10. April 2005)

Lasst mir mal den Knax in Ruhe sonst bekommt Ihr es mit mir zu tuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. April 2005)

Hi,

bin heute auf Wunsch meines Kumpels Ralf sehr früh an der WBTS zu ner "kleinen" Runde aufgebrochen. Los gings über Thönbachweg, den super Trail nach Gey runter, Schönauer Hecke, Keinhau und dann den genialen Dreßbachtrail nach Obermaubach. Die Talsperre nicht überquert sondern den ultra brutalen Anstieg mit bis zu 27 % hoch nach Bergstein. Eine Runde um den Krawutschketurm und dann den genialen Trail nach Zerkall runter. Weiter über Wolfskaul nach Schmidt.
Von Schmidt weiter Richtung Simonskall, wo ich heute trotz extrem glitschigem Boden, den steieln Wurzelrail problemlos runter bin, wo ich mich vor 14 Tagen überschlagen habe. Weiter über Vossenack durchs Wehebachtal zurück zur WBTS. Eine traumhafte Tour mit tollen, langen Trails. Hier noch mal ein dickes Lob an meinen Kumpel Ralf. Er ist jetzt fast 8 Wochen nicht gefahren und hat super durchgehalten. Den es waren 65KM, ~ 1700HM und wir sind nen 15,5 er Schnitt gefahren. 
Wenige Bilder da ja eh schon alles bekannt gibt es hier 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## derMichi (10. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst mir mal den Knax in Ruhe sonst bekommt Ihr es mit mir zu tuhen



Breiniger Lokalpatriotismus  
Is´ doch nur Spässeken


----------



## Knax (10. April 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Breiniger Lokalpatriotismus
> Is´ doch nur Spässeken


...ist mir alles egal! werde mich bei den nächsten touren mit einem netten schnitt revangieren   
@rpo35: wie siehts mit der flotten runde im venn aus, wenn ich wieder fit bin?!

guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist mir alles egal! werde mich bei den nächsten touren mit einem netten schnitt revangieren
> @rpo35: wie siehts mit der flotten runde im venn aus, wenn ich wieder fit bin?!
> 
> guten start in die woche!
> Knax


Der Knax kann Spaß vertragen......wenn ich das nicht wüßte, hätte ich mich zurück gehalten...
Flotte Venn Runde...klar, warum nicht ! Du willst doch bloß versuchen, meinen Rekord zu knacken......






...aber ich glaube, mir fehlt im Moment ein bischen Speed. Ich entwickle mich zum Genußbiker...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2005)

Da bin ich dabei wenn ich darf


----------



## rpo35 (11. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich dabei wenn ich darf


Kein Problem...aber ihr könnt nicht schneller fahren als ich, weil ihr euch nicht auskennt und im Hohen Venn sind schon einige Menschen verdurstet, verhungert, erfroren usw... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2005)

Hatte ich nicht vor. Ich fahre in Knax Windschatten sofern er einen bildet


----------



## rpo35 (11. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich nicht vor. Ich fahre in Knax Windschatten sofern er einen bildet


Neuerdings kann er das; er muß sich nur seitlich auf's Bike setzen... 
Ok, Knax macht die Pace und wir lutschen...


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich glaube, mir fehlt im Moment ein bischen Speed. Ich entwickle mich zum Genußbiker...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Jou, statt 27er Schnitt nur noch 21....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (11. April 2005)

@Engry der war gut. 1 zu 0 für Dich!
@rpo35 Okay so machen wir das!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich glaube, mir fehlt im Moment ein bischen Speed.


Wieso im Moment ? Warst du denn überhaupt jemals schnell


----------



## Knax (11. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuerdings kann er das; er muß sich nur seitlich auf's Bike setzen...
> Ok, Knax macht die Pace und wir lutschen...


...eine gute und eine schlechte nachricht:
fäden sind raus und ich darf ab sofort wieder belasten!!!   
die schlechte: ich habe kein funktionstüchtiges MTB... da bleibt nur noch laufen oder rennrad   
hoffe, dass der LRS bald fertig ist!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (11. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso im Moment ? Warst du denn überhaupt jemals schnell


nicht wirklich...


----------



## talybont (11. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> die schlechte: ich habe kein funktionstüchtiges MTB... da bleibt nur noch laufen oder rennrad


da haben wir ja was gemeinsam  . Bei mir wird es wohl etwas länger dauern. Bin gespannt, wer sich zuerst bewegt; Storck oder die Versicherung des Unfallgegeners.

CU,
Armin


----------



## Knax (11. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> da haben wir ja was gemeinsam  . Bei mir wird es wohl etwas länger dauern. Bin gespannt, wer sich zuerst bewegt; Storck oder die Versicherung des Unfallgegeners.
> 
> CU,
> Armin


...könnte dir als ersatz eine kinesis light rahmen in 21" anbieten. der hängt seid samstag bei mir an der wand und wartet nur auf seine ablösung!   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (11. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...könnte dir als ersatz eine kinesis light rahmen in 21" anbieten. der hängt seid samstag bei mir an der wand und wartet nur auf seine ablösung!


also bei meinen Dackelbeinen wird das nichts ;-)

mfg,
Armin


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2005)

Welchen LRS haste dir denn jetzt machen lassen? Einen Riesen für deinen alten Rahmen zu finden solltest du mal in Finnland versuchen   . Ich habe gehört da sollen die Leute was größer geraten sein!


----------



## rpo35 (11. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jou, statt 27er Schnitt nur noch 21....


Nabend,

1. Vorschlag: Donnerstag 17:00 ab Roetgen ! Wahrscheinlich ohne Knax ; wir können auch was anderes fahren...

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Ups; falsches Zitat erwischt...*g*


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2005)

Rofl
Leider kann ich am Donnerstag nicht. Ich habe die Woche Spätschicht


----------



## rpo35 (11. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Rofl
> Leider kann ich am Donnerstag nicht. Ich habe die Woche Spätschicht


Na dann schauen wir mal n. Woche...oder wie lange soll das mit Knax Bike dauern ?
Habe eben übrigens auch wieder ein paar Verschleißteile gewechselt: Kassette, Kette und mittleres Blatt.
Das Ritzelpaket war sowas von am Ende...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (12. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann schauen wir mal n. Woche...oder wie lange soll das mit Knax Bike dauern ?
> Habe eben übrigens auch wieder ein paar Verschleißteile gewechselt: Kassette, Kette und mittleres Blatt.
> Das Ritzelpaket war sowas von am Ende...
> 
> ...


...habe bei FB DT swiss xr 4.1  felgen bestellt (in rot passend zum rahmen), soll ja nur ein schülerbike werden   
ob die bis zum wochenende allerdings mit dem einspeichen fertig werden...  
wird knapp! habe zum glück noch ein altes ghost mit strassenausstattung da stehen, da könnte ich im prinzip vernüftige reifen aufziehen.
@all: am sonntag fahre ich bei gutem wetter zum amstel gold race, wer kommt mit???
Knax


----------



## talybont (13. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> @all: am sonntag fahre ich bei gutem wetter zum amstel gold race, wer kommt mit???
> Knax


da könnte man drüber reden.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## IGGY (13. April 2005)

Wie sieht es denn nochmal mit einer Tour ab WBTS aus?


----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn nochmal mit einer Tour ab WBTS aus?


Also ich denke, ich fahre am Samstag mit Boris ab Roetgen !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn nochmal mit einer Tour ab WBTS aus?


Na mach doch mal was. Du kennst dich doch da aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Na mach doch mal was. Du kennst dich doch da aus


Also wer möchte, kann gerne ab Roetgen mitfahren; haben wir auch schon lange nicht mehr getan. Vielleich mal hinter Mützenich runter zu den Narzissenwiesen...wenn's Wetter stimmt ist das herrlich. Anschließend Turnstunde im Rurtal...
Bei Interesse würde ich einen Termin einstellen; Startzeit müsste ich noch abklären.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (13. April 2005)

Samstag hat der kleine von mir Fussball. Das wird wohl nicht klappen. Ich trage hier einfach mal einen Termin für Sonntag ein. Singletrailanteil nicht hoch. Eher WAB!
Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren. Wir können auch langsam


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer möchte, kann gerne ab Roetgen mitfahren


Normal sehr gerne Ralph, bei euch war ja der letzte Termin die Spendentour    Letztes Jahr gab es allgemein irgendwie mehr Angebote. Nur Samstags fahre ich hier bei mir da ich an diesem Tag immer einiges zu machen habe. Es geht für mich einfach zuviel Zeit drauf jeden Samstag und Sonntag erst mit dem Auto in eure Richtung zu kommen    Aber euch viel Spaß     ich werde Sonntag wahrscheinlich wieder nen Ausflug mit meinem Vista machen    Der hat da schöne Sachen im Speicher   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich glaube, mir fehlt im Moment ein bischen Speed. Ich entwickle mich zum Genußbiker...








Na wer sagt's denn; geht doch noch...aber viel mehr ist da echt nicht drin... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

hey, was ist los mit Euch ? Ist Euch die CPU geschmolzen oder was  ?
Wie sieht's denn aus mit nächstem Sonntag Worldcup; hatte eigentlich mit etwas Interesse gerechnet...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (17. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hey, was ist los mit Euch ? Ist Euch die CPU geschmolzen oder was  ?


nein, eher die Bikes   

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> nein, eher die Bikes
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


Ansonsten hättest Du Interesse ? Bei MTB-Guide-Eifel gibt's ordentliche Leihbikes !...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (18. April 2005)

Sehr interesante Sache. Aber ist mir leider auch zu langatmig. Sonst währe ich gerne mitgekommen. Vieleicht fahre ich so mit dem Auto dahin um mir das Rennen anzugucken!


----------



## Knax (18. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr interesante Sache. Aber ist mir leider auch zu langatmig. Sonst währe ich gerne mitgekommen. Vieleicht fahre ich so mit dem Auto dahin um mir das Rennen anzugucken!


...ich garantiere dir, dass dir das herz bluten wird. all die super biker und man selbst kommt mit dem auto   
na das wird samstag ja eine super wieder-einstiegs-tour: 130km mit einem neuen bike... aber keine sorge: wird schon passen   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ....130km mit einem neuen bike... aber keine sorge: wird schon passen
> Knax


Was hast Du jetzt eigentlich für 'nen Hobel ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (18. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du jetzt eigentlich für 'nen Hobel ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Nach den Bildern ist es ein Rotes..... von der Marke mit dem P...   
Ich frage mich nur welchen Nebenjob der noch macht??   

Innnerhalb kurzer Zeit schon wieder ein neues Bike!   
Das kann ich mir nicht leisten. Meine Bikes sind wesentlich Preisgünstiger!!


----------



## Knax (18. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den Bildern ist es ein Rotes..... von der Marke mit dem P...
> Ich frage mich nur welchen Nebenjob der noch macht??
> 
> Innnerhalb kurzer Zeit schon wieder ein neues Bike!
> Das kann ich mir nicht leisten. Meine Bikes sind wesentlich Preisgünstiger!!


...na dann lasse ich mal die katze aus dem sack. mein neuer rahmen ist ein principia mac ltd. aus dem jahre 1998, quasi wie neu! für 175 euro + einer neuen wcs stütze konnte ich echt nicht nein sagen    (dafür reicht das nachhilfe geben!)
neu auch wird der LRS sein: xt naben mit dt swiss xr 4.1 und revolution!
ebenso komplett nokon... man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts   
wenn alles glatt läuft, sind alle teile bis donnerstag da, wenn nicht muss ich nach spa mit meiner alten möhre mit der hammer sattelüberhöhung 
Knax


----------



## Dirk S. (18. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...na dann lasse ich mal die katze aus dem sack. mein neuer rahmen ist ein principia mac ltd. aus dem jahre 1998, quasi wie neu! für 175 euro + einer neuen wcs stütze konnte ich echt nicht nein sagen    (dafür reicht das nachhilfe geben!)
> neu auch wird der LRS sein: xt naben mit dt swiss xr 4.1 und revolution!
> ebenso komplett nokon... man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts
> wenn alles glatt läuft, sind alle teile bis donnerstag da, wenn nicht muss ich nach spa mit meiner alten möhre mit der hammer sattelüberhöhung
> Knax



Das hört dich ja gut an!   
Zum dem roten mac passt dann aber der gelbe Helm nicht mehr.  

Viel Erfolg beim Basteln.


----------



## reigi (18. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hey, was ist los mit Euch ? Ist Euch die CPU geschmolzen oder was  ?
> Wie sieht's denn aus mit nächstem Sonntag Worldcup; hatte eigentlich mit etwas Interesse gerechnet...
> ...



Hab' mich gerade eingetragen. Alle anderen bitte hinten in der Reihe anstellen!


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' mich gerade eingetragen. Alle anderen bitte hinten in der Reihe anstellen!


Prima !......kommst Du zum Bahnhof in Roetgen oder fährst Du direkt durch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2005)

@Reigi: Anfahrt !
Edit: Details in der Bildbeschreibung !


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2005)

Wir sollten uns schon auf den richtigen Thread konzentrieren...
@reigi: Kannst Du von Roetgen aus charly245 mitnehmen ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (18. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten uns schon auf den richtigen Thread konzentrieren...
> @reigi: Kannst Du von Roetgen aus charly245 mitnehmen ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


im Prinzip ja, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich 2 Bikes in meinen Focus (Fließheck) rein bekommen.


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> im Prinzip ja, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich 2 Bikes in meinen Focus (Fließheck) rein bekommen.


Pack noch 'ne alte Decke zusätzlich ein wenn möglich. Wenn's bei Dir nicht geht, kommen bei mir 3 rein !


----------



## cyberp (18. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hey, was ist los mit Euch ? Ist Euch die CPU geschmolzen oder was  ?
> Wie sieht's denn aus mit nächstem Sonntag Worldcup; hatte eigentlich mit etwas Interesse gerechnet...



Hört sich super an, aber ich muss leider meiner Cousine bei der Renovierung der Wohnung helfen 
Ansonsten wäre ich dabei


----------



## reigi (19. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Pack noch 'ne alte Decke zusätzlich ein wenn möglich. Wenn's bei Dir nicht geht, kommen bei mir 3 rein !


Mach ich.


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2005)

Hi Ralph

Hab mich auch mal bei deiner UCI Tour eingetragen. 

Ich mache die Sache allerdings Wetterabhängig. Wenn dieses (der Vorhersage nach) schlecht sein sollte, dann lohnt sich die lange Anfahrt für mich nicht.


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph
> 
> Hab mich auch mal bei deiner UCI Tour eingetragen.
> 
> Ich mache die Sache allerdings Wetterabhängig. Wenn dieses (der Vorhersage nach) schlecht sein sollte, dann lohnt sich die lange Anfahrt für mich nicht.


Prima Uwe ! Hoffen wir mal, dass es besser wird...
Ich nehme an, du kommst nach Roetgen...

Ich war übrigens heute per Bike im Büro...morgens und nachmittags sickenaß......wo anderer drüber diskutieren, muß man halt einfach nur tun...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (24. April 2005)

@XC

wilkommen in der Heimat!! Wie war es den noch nach unserer abreise??


----------



## XCRacer (24. April 2005)

Wir sind letzte Nacht zurück gekommen. Wir hatten zwischendurch zwei drei trübe Tage, aber ansonsten war das Wetter stabil und schön. Ich schreibe einen ausführlichen Bericht und stelle diesen dann im laufe der Woche auf meine HP. Habe aber noch nicht nicht die Fotos von Holger. Ich bin in den zwei Wochen etwa 1400km gefahren. Holger war etwas fleißiger! Meine längste Tour war 183km. Holger ist an meinem zweiten Ruhetag eine 200er gefahren.

War natürlich wieder ein klasse Urlaub mit vielen tollen Erlebnissen und vielen Eindrücken. Hier schon mal vorab ein paar Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6927

Bin aber froh wieder zu Hause zu sein!

Grüße Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (24. April 2005)

Hallo Ihr zwei 
Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Dirk S. (25. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind letzte Nacht zurück gekommen. Wir hatten zwischendurch zwei drei trübe Tage, aber ansonsten war das Wetter stabil und schön. Ich schreibe einen ausführlichen Bericht und stelle diesen dann im laufe der Woche auf meine HP. Habe aber noch nicht nicht die Fotos von Holger. Ich bin in den zwei Wochen etwa 1400km gefahren. Holger war etwas fleißiger! Meine längste Tour war 183km. Holger ist an meinem zweiten Ruhetag eine 200er gefahren.
> 
> War natürlich wieder ein klasse Urlaub mit vielen tollen Erlebnissen und vielen Eindrücken. Hier schon mal vorab ein paar Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6927
> 
> ...




Hallo XC,
schöne Bilder!   

Aber soviele Blumen, ich denke ihr seid zum Fahren dagewesen??   Sieht aber eher nach einer Tour von Botanikern aus....


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2005)

Welcome back @Rene !! Klasse Bilder......bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Fortsetzungen. War's schon zu warm für Helm ?...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. April 2005)

Ich muß gestehen, das ich die beiden letzten Tage ohne Helm gefahren bin. Der war total verschwitzt und brauchte erstmal eine Generalreinigung. Außerdem habe so was Farbe im Gesicht bekommen 

Wer es noch nicht mit bekommen hat, ich poste täglich ein paar Zeilen in meinem Blog. Muß so mit und mit die handschriftlichen Notizen im digitale Daten umwandeln.


----------



## XCRacer (26. April 2005)

Habe endlich eine brauchbare Antwort auf meine Frage zu den Baumfällungen in der Nordeifel: http://www.xcracer.de/umweltnatur.htm

Ralph! Hast du vielleicht ein passendes Foto für mich?


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ralph! Hast du vielleicht ein passendes Foto für mich?


Moin,

na wenigstens hast Du eine Antwort... 
Alle Bilder zu dem Thema findest Du hier und hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (26. April 2005)

HUHU

bildeer und Bericht von Sonntag sind fertig!! Da habt Ihr´s


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> bildeer und Bericht von Sonntag sind fertig!! Da habt Ihr´s


Netter Bericht und wie immer tolle Fotos !... ...Danke Tweety... 
Unter den Ergebnissen finde ich nur U15, U17, U19 und FHK... ...hab ich's wieder auf den Augen ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (26. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Netter Bericht und wie immer tolle Fotos !... ...Danke Tweety...
> Unter den Ergebnissen finde ich nur U15, U17, U19 und FHK... ...hab ich's wieder auf den Augen ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Ergebnisse dauern immer ein wenig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. April 2005)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal unsere Langstreckenfahrer hier mal fragen welche Marathons Ihr dieses Jahr so fahrt wo es sich lohnen würde für mich mitzukommen! Ich werde dann wohl auf Langstrecken Distanz umsteigen!


----------



## Knax (28. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich wollte mal unsere Langstreckenfahrer hier mal fragen welche Marathons Ihr dieses Jahr so fahrt wo es sich lohnen würde für mich mitzukommen! Ich werde dann wohl auf Langstrecken Distanz umsteigen!


...was muss ich denn da hören?!   
keine breiniger konkurrenz beim euregio-cup, das wird ja langweilig   
@all: nächsten donnerstag (da ist frei!) gibt es wieder ein EBBT-rennen,
für euch langstreckenasse genau die richtige distanz 70km. infos hier  ob ich starte weiß ich noch nicht genau...
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich wollte mal unsere Langstreckenfahrer hier mal fragen welche Marathons Ihr dieses Jahr so fahrt wo es sich lohnen würde für mich mitzukommen! Ich werde dann wohl auf Langstrecken Distanz umsteigen!


Jörg, Dirk und ich sind bereits für den Saarschleifen-Marathon am 22.5. angemeldet. Ansonsten hab ich noch nichts festes geplant.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg, Dirk und ich sind bereits für den Saarschleifen-Marathon am 22.5. angemeldet. Ansonsten hab ich noch nichts festes geplant.


* 08.05 RR-Marathon ums Gladbacher Münster durch die Eifel mit 230 KM und 1800 HM 
* 14.05 Worldclass MTB Challenge in Rammersweier , die 100 KM Runde mit 3300 HM. Start aber fraglich da ich die Strecke letzte Woche schon abgefahren bin und für langweilig befunden habe guckst Du hier .
* 22.05 Saarschleifen-Marathon siehe rpo, Langdistanz mit 2 Runden
* 19.06 Black-Forest-Ultra-Bike, die 115 KM mit 3150 HM
* 10.07 Erbeskopfmarathon,  die 110 KM mit 3000 HM, Dirk S. + happy_user sind schon gemeldet, für mich einer der der besten Marathon überhaupt.
* 31.07 Keiler-Bike, die 116 KM mit 2700 HM, die Strecke ist die Axt   gnadenlose Downhills & Trails
* 11.09 P-Weg Marathon, 85 KM mit 2400 HM 

Zwischendurch fahre ich noch div. RTF-Marathon > 200 KM und wenn alles klappt im Herbst nen Alpenklassiker   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2005)

Hallo Leute
Danke für die Antworten. Da habe ich ja mal eine Auswahl. Also der 22.5 wird wohl zu früh sein. Kann man sich denn überall kurzfristig anmelden?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man sich denn überall kurzfristig anmelden?


Hmmmm, kommt drauf an ob die Veranstaltungen voll sind oder nicht. Aber so ca. 4 - 8 Wochen vorher müßte noch o.k. sein. Bei den meisten kann man auch direkt Vor-Ort  nachmelden. Ist nur teurer und geht halt nur wen noch Plätze frei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (28. April 2005)

Hallo Iggy

Wenn man (Du?) den MTB-Sport auf Wettkampf-Niveau betreiben möchte ist logischerweise ein gewisses Training nötig. Als Basis ist eine ordentliche Grundlagenausdauer unabdingbar. Wenn, wie in deinem Fall, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen diese GA-Training zu kurz kommt, ist es sinnvoller kurze Rennen zu fahren. Es fehlt ja bei dir die Ausdauer für lange Distanzen!

Was ich sagen will: Wenn du für CC-Rennen zu wenig trainiert hast, das hast du es für Marathon erst recht!
Natürlich kannst du es locker sehen (wie zB Jörg) und sagst, mir kommt es nicht auf gute Plätze an, sondern auf das Erlebnis Marathon.

In der Hoffnung dich nicht zu verwirren, Grüße René


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2005)

HI
Ich wollte es ja auch wie Jörg sehen  
Mir bleibt ja auch garnicht anderes übrig   wenn meine Zwangspause zu Ende ist


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> @all: nächsten donnerstag (da ist frei!) gibt es wieder ein EBBT-rennen,
> für euch langstreckenasse genau die richtige distanz 70km. infos hier  ob ich starte weiß ich noch nicht genau...
> mfg
> Knax


Okay. Die Veranstaltung nehme ich noch mit! Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kannst du es locker sehen (wie zB Jörg) und sagst, mir kommt es nicht auf gute Plätze an, sondern auf das Erlebnis Marathon.


Skandal   Frechheit   Schande :kotz:

schau mal wer hier den AK Platz 19 und Gesamtplatz 53 belegt hat 

Aber für euch zählen ja nur die Treppchenplätze   
Wartet nur ab. Dies Jahr fahr ich da unter die AK TopTen und Gesamt unter 50 Plazierung. Wetten ?    

Klar René hast du Recht. Ich finds einfach nur schön an so einem Event teilzunehmen und aus dem Racealter sind wir doch schon raus   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Die Veranstaltung nehme ich noch mit! Kommt noch wer mit?


Ich denk du mußt an der Schulter operiert werden, kannst aber noch MTB fahren. Was ist das für ne Krankheit   
Ich kann nicht. Fahre am 04.05 hoch zur See Kilometerbolzen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (28. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir sind Erbeskopf, Rammersweiher, Ardennen Trophy und Raid Hautes Fagnes geplant. Gemeldet binich für 1 und 2.

Himmelfahrt wollte ich etwas im Sauerland surfen. Siehe Anlage. Ein kleiner Marathon zur Vorbereitung. 

Frühaufsteher dürfen gerne mitkommen.

Start ist in der Nähe von Schmallenberg.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2005)

@Spitfire
Jo so ist es. Gefahren bin ich bis jetzt ja auch. Dann kann ich ja auch noch den Event fahren. Scheiß der Hund drauf   
Ne Spaß bei Seite. Ich habe nur probleme wenn ich schwer heben muß (pinkeln)    und wenn ich den Arm in Richtung Himmel strecke (wenn Aachen wieder gewonnen hat)   ! MTB fahren geht!


----------



## Knax (28. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Die Veranstaltung nehme ich noch mit! Kommt noch wer mit?


echt klasse! habe mir sagen lassen, dass die strecke der hammer sein soll. schon anspruchsvoll aber was kennt man denn sonst von den nachbarn   ...wir werden sehen!!!
Knax


----------



## Derk (29. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @Spitfire
> und wenn ich den Arm in Richtung Himmel strecke (wenn Aachen wieder gewonnen hat)   !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> IGGY schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (29. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> * 08.05 RR-Marathon ums Gladbacher Münster durch die Eifel mit 230 KM und 1800 HM
> * 14.05 Worldclass MTB Challenge in Rammersweier , die 100 KM Runde mit 3300 HM. Start aber fraglich da ich die Strecke letzte Woche schon abgefahren bin und für langweilig befunden habe guckst Du hier .
> * 22.05 Saarschleifen-Marathon siehe rpo, Langdistanz mit 2 Runden
> * 19.06 Black-Forest-Ultra-Bike, die 115 KM mit 3150 HM
> ...




Der Name Keiler Bike Marathon hat mich neugierig gemacht??   

Nur Bilder schauen macht kein Spaß.  
Also ahbe ich mich angemeldet!    

Wer fährt noch mit?


----------



## rpo35 (29. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Name Keiler Bike Marathon hat mich neugierig gemacht??
> 
> Nur Bilder schauen macht kein Spaß.
> Also ahbe ich mich angemeldet!
> ...


40 , 8:00 Uhr Start......ohne mich...


----------



## Happy_User (29. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Name Keiler Bike Marathon hat mich neugierig gemacht??
> 
> Nur Bilder schauen macht kein Spaß.
> Also ahbe ich mich angemeldet!
> ...



Ach ja,

den Spessart kenne ich noch nicht. Nur das Wirtzhaus und den Schinderhannes. Und bei solchen Aussichten ... (das ist ja fast wie beim Spinning)
musste ich mich auch anmelden. 
Schon eine Meining zur Unterkunft?

Grüße
 HU


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2005)

@Dirk: Ein Kumpel von Dir hat Heute Geburtstag.......Prost...und bis Sonntach...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (30. April 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja,
> 
> den Spessart kenne ich noch nicht. Nur das Wirtzhaus und den Schinderhannes. Und bei solchen Aussichten ... (das ist ja fast wie beim Spinning)
> musste ich mich auch anmelden.
> ...



Hallo Holger,
musst Du mich verraten?   
Wegen dem Bild habe ich mich ja angemeldet!   
Hoffentlich ist die junge Bikerin dieses Jahr auch da!     

Habe noch nicht nach einer Unterkunft geschaut.
Werde die Tage mal im Web suchen.
Vieleicht hat Jörg schon einen guten Tip?

Können dann ja mit einem Auto fahren.
So nun ab auf die Straße, die Sonne kommt raus!


----------



## redrace (30. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger,
> musst Du mich verraten?
> Wegen dem Bild habe ich mich ja angemeldet!
> Hoffentlich ist die junge Bikerin dieses Jahr auch da!
> ...



Die seht Ihr doch nur beim Start die ist nämlich zu schnell für Euch und wenn Sie bei der Siegerehrung ist müsst Ihr noch 40 km fahren!!


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2005)

Nabend,

zwar vollkomen am Thema vorbei; möchte ich Euch aber nicht vorenthalten...
"Die Tulpen von Amsterdam"...War heute mit der Familie am Keukenhof in Lisse. Das liegt zwischen Amsterdam und Den Haag.
Einfach nur traumhaft !......Hier findet Ihr ein paar Bilder...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (30. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur traumhaft !......Hier findet Ihr ein paar Bilder...


Das sind wirklich toller Bilder! Muß ich morgen meiner Mama zeigen! (kein Scherz)
Besonders gut hat mir eurer Gruppenfoto gefallen! (...ist ein Scherz!  )


----------



## redrace (2. Mai 2005)

HUHU

Bericht und Bilder aus Eupen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## La Bruja (2. Mai 2005)

der leichtgewichtsfetischist
erst ohne blinddarm und dann auch noch ohne sattel
aber alle achtung toll gefahrn max


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2005)

*01.05.2005         Eifelsteig* In geheimer Mission unter dem Motto "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten" ...während sich die meisten unserer Bikekameraden bei einem Rennen des Euregio-Cups quälten, folgten Dirk & ich der privaten Einladung von Jörg zur Hitzeschlacht am Eifelsteig. Knappe 100km und ca. 1900hm galt es zu bezwingen...


 

 

 

 
Den kompletten Bericht und das Fotoalbum findet ihr hier...


 Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Bildergucken !
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (2. Mai 2005)

La Bruja schrieb:
			
		

> der leichtgewichtsfetischist
> erst ohne blinddarm und dann auch noch ohne sattel
> aber alle achtung toll gefahrn max



...naja - im nachhinein - (ergebnis: platz 7 bei den junioren und 7min rückstand auf die beste frau) muss ich sagen, dass da noch einiges verbessert werden muss   
da sehe ich 2mal pro woche den wbts-aussenposten breinig mächtig schwitzen 
mfg
Knax


----------



## reigi (2. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Bildergucken !
> ...


Tolle Bilder, Ralph. Ich hatte zwar auch ca. 85km auf dem Tacho, aber bei weitem nicht so viele Höhenmeter (Sophienhöhe und zurück). Dafür war ich aber auch nach 4 Stunden wieder zurück. Übrigens, Knie war in Ordnung, jetzt kann ich beruhigt zur LCMT starten.


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Bilder, Ralph. Ich hatte zwar auch ca. 85km auf dem Tacho, aber bei weitem nicht so viele Höhenmeter (Sophienhöhe und zurück). Dafür war ich aber auch nach 4 Stunden wieder zurück. Übrigens, Knie war in Ordnung, jetzt kann ich beruhigt zur LCMT starten.


Das war einfach nur GEIL Reinhard...


----------



## La Bruja (2. Mai 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...naja - im nachhinein - (ergebnis: platz 7 bei den junioren und 7min rückstand auf die beste frau) muss ich sagen, dass da noch einiges verbessert werden muss
> da sehe ich 2mal pro woche den wbts-aussenposten breinig mächtig schwitzen
> mfg
> Knax



max du vergißt die 3min die wir nach den männern gestartet sind   
leider hat man die uns nicht gutgeschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2005)

@Dirk: Alles klar, oder liegst Du noch unterm Sauerstoffzelt ?......Wir warten auf Deine Bilder...


----------



## Dirk S. (2. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Dirk: Alles klar, oder liegst Du noch unterm Sauerstoffzelt ?......Wir warten auf Deine Bilder...



Nee Nee,
bin zu Hause kaum die Treppe hochgekommen.   

Aber nach ein paar isotonischen Getränken der Firma Reisdorf 
ging es mir wieder besser!   

Bilder kommen noch.
Bis dahin ....


----------



## IGGY (2. Mai 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> da sehe ich 2mal pro woche den wbts-aussenposten breinig mächtig schwitzen
> mfg
> Knax


Wenn ich wieder zurück bin machen wir das schon


----------



## IGGY (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Der Aussenposten Breinig hat sich dazu entschlossen doch nicht nach Belgien Morgen zu fahren um dann lieber hier eine IGGY Abscheidstour    zu fahren. Wir werden zur Kapelle nach Obermaubach fahren. Wird ca. eine 70km Runde. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne noch anschliessen. Wir starten um 10.30 Uhr in Breinig und treffen uns um 11 Uhr in Mausbach mit Twiggy. So gegen 11.30 uhr werden wir dann an der WBTS sein. Ich mache mal keinen Termin. Wenn einer oben auf der Mauer steht, nehmen wir Ihn mit. Ansonsten fahren wir durch. Dann vieleicht bis Morgen.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn einer oben auf der Mauer steht, nehmen wir Ihn mit. Ansonsten fahren wir durch. Dann vieleicht bis Morgen.


Dann müßt ihr aber mindestens bis 11:30 Uhr dort warten...ich schaue mal, wie das Wetter wird...


----------



## IGGY (4. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müßt ihr aber mindestens bis 11:30 Uhr dort warten...ich schaue mal, wie das Wetter wird...


Ja das ist klar


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2005)

Moin,

na das sieht ja ganz ansprechend aus...werde ca. 10:30 hier starten !
Und wehe es regnet, dann fahre ich nie mehr mit Euch......

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (5. Mai 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> IGGY Abscheidstour


Wiso Abschiedstour?! Hab' ich was verpasst? 

Ach da steht ja Absch*ei*dstour 

Na dann mal frohen Stuhlgang!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wiso Abschiedstour?! Hab' ich was verpasst?
> 
> Ach da steht ja Absch*ei*dstour
> 
> Na dann mal frohen Stuhlgang!


Ingo fällt doch ab nächste Woche für 'ne Weile aus...
Aber heute war's trotzem fein (vor allem die Bergsprints...)...melde mich später mit ein paar Zeilen und Bildern dazu.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2005)

Die spontanen Touren sind immer die schönsten ! Erst gestern Abend         sah ich, dass unser Breiniger Außenposten zu einer Tour aufrief und         auch die Zeit kam mir         entgegen. Um 11:30 Uhr trafen wir uns oben am Betonunter- stand der         Wehebachtalsperre. Wir, das waren heute die Ingo's, Max, Kai und meine         Wenigkeit:






Unsere Route: Zunächst hinauf nach Kleinhau und über die         pfeilschnelle Abfahrt (über 62km/h!!) Richtung Obermaubach.


 

 



Weierlesen und Bilder ? Hier klicken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Route: Zunächst hinauf nach Kleinhau und über die         pfeilschnelle Abfahrt (über 62km/h!!) Richtung Obermaubach.


Hi Ralph,
genau dort haben wir (Hardy und ich) euch heute gesehen, kurz nach der Kaltalsperre. 
Wir waren in umgekehrter Richtung unterwegs! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> genau dort haben wir (Hardy und ich) euch heute gesehen, kurz nach der Kaltalsperre.
> Wir waren in umgekehrter Richtung unterwegs!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Hab ich doch richtig gesehen...aber ich war mir nicht sicher...wahrscheinlich waren wir zu schnell.... War ja feinstes Bike-Wetter heute !


----------



## IGGY (5. Mai 2005)

Toller Bericht Ralph. War eine tolle tour bei der wir mal wieder Glück mit dem Wetter hatten! 
P.S.: Wir haben uns überlegt am Sonntag nochmal eine Runde zu drehen. Diesmal  aber wirklich langsam. War dann Heute doch nicht meine letzte   
Hier mal ein Termin 
für Sonntag. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne eintragen!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ... Diesmal  aber wirklich langsam...


Du kannst doch garnicht langsam......

Also ich bin sicher nicht dabei. Wenn's Wetter mitspielt, fahre ich Samstag 'ne Tour mit Boris. Sonntag ist dann Familientag...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst doch garnicht langsam......
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Doch kann ich. Ich wollte Gestern nur den Max zanken


----------



## Knax (6. Mai 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Doch kann ich. Ich wollte Gestern nur den Max zanken


...dieses tempo von gestern nennst du schnell?!   
warts ab, wenn du wieder auf dein bike steigst, gibt es keine gnade! pater noster 5mal hoch und wieder runter, versprochen  
schönes wochenende
Knax


----------



## IGGY (6. Mai 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...dieses tempo von gestern nennst du schnell?!
> warts ab, wenn du wieder auf dein bike steigst, gibt es keine gnade! pater noster 5mal hoch und wieder runter, versprochen
> schönes wochenende
> Knax


Ne das geht noch schneller. Aber für dich hat es ja Gestern an jedem Anstieg gereicht  
Ich freue mich schon auf den Paternoster   
P.S.: Denkste an die Halterung ?


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ne das geht noch schneller. Aber für dich hat es ja Gestern an jedem Anstieg gereicht ...


Fahrt mir den Max nicht sauer...


----------



## Happy_User (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

einer von Euch Lust morgen hier mitzufahren? Für den Vormittag ist ja noch gutes Wetter angesagt. Eine Tourbeschreibung für die "finale" Abschiedstour gibt es ja nicht. Kannst ja diese nehmen und die Startzeit ändern.  Wem die 45 zu kurz sind, kann man auch bestimmt 2 Mal fahren. 


 Date Localié Parcours 
 Départ      Installations Dimanche 8      Mai XHOFFRAIX Malmédy​ (Royal Football Club Xhoffraix)​ 12e RANDONNEE VTT FAGNARDE​ Terrain de football​ 4960 Xhoffraix Malmédy Prov. Liège​ Info : 080 / 33.84.94​ 17-32-45​ 
 8.30-12.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (8. Mai 2005)

N'Abend zusammen,

Vorsatz Handlung. Ich habe mir heute Xhauffrais angetan. Geil. Ganz zum Schluss einmal kurz Regen, aber sonst Sonne und feuchter Boden. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Wer es fahren will, immer dran denken: Die spinnen die Belgier. Besonders bei Downhills. Lasst Euch nicht davon irritieren, dass da Touris fahren, die Körbchenpedalen benutzen.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## rpo35 (8. Mai 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die spinnen die Belgier. Besonders bei Downhills. Lasst Euch nicht davon irritieren, dass da Touris fahren, die Körbchenpedalen benutzen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> HU


...obwohl...sowas hab ich letztes Jahr auch in Nutscheid gesehen und da war nur ein Belgier unterwegs; ich......und nein, ich fuhr auch 2004 schon nicht mehr mit Körbchen...

Jaja, die Strecken dort sind immer 1. Sahne !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...um die allgemeine begeisterung für belgische trails zu fördern    hier noch eine interessante sache: L'Ardennes Trophy  80km durch die Ardennen, Start ist in La Reid   
wer fährt mit am pfingstmontag???
guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2005)

Oh das ist bestimmt toll. Ich komme dich dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So Leute! Ich verabschiede mich dann mal .
Bis in ein paar Wochen


----------



## "TWIGGY" (9. Mai 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Oh das ist bestimmt toll. Ich komme dich dann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann machs mal gut und nur nicht unterkriegen lassen 
Komm dich bei Zeiten mal besuchen um dich einwenig aufzumuntern


----------



## Knax (9. Mai 2005)

...auch von mir schon mal alles gute und schnelle genesung   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (9. Mai 2005)

HUHU

Hier soll es ja ein paar neugierige Leute geben die Wissen wollen was ich am Wochenende so gemacht habe!! 

Nachzulesen Hier 

Für alle die nicht neugierig sind es lohnt sich!! 


Hab ich was verpasst?? Was ist den mit Iggy??


----------



## XCRacer (9. Mai 2005)

> Hab ich was verpasst?? Was ist den mit Iggy??


Mach dir nichts draus! Ich werde auch dumm gehalten 

PS: Der Links zu den Ergebnissen unter deinem Bericht von Zell ist falsch!


----------



## reigi (9. Mai 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Die spinnen die Belgier.
> HU


Holger, du gibst mir das absolut passende Stichwort. Es folgt der (etwas längere)Bericht über die LCMT 2005.

*"4 Tage baden in Vollmilch oder Zartbitter " 
oder "Die müssen verrückt sein, die Belgier"​*Vatertag brachen mein Trainingspartner Bernd und ich zu unserer Unternehmung LCMT 2005 auf. Die Sonne schien und wir waren guter Dinge, obwohl die Wettervorhersage alles andere als gut war. Doch der Reihe nach. Treff war an der Sporthalle in Angleur. Dort war die sogenannte "Permanentie", was soviel wie Anmeldung heißen dürfte. Wir nahmen unsere Tüte mit Roadbook, Riegeln usw. und unsere Startnummer (wow! mit vorgedrucktem Namen) in Empfang und Bernd meldete sich zur Chrono, einem Teilabschnitt der jeweiligen Tagesstrecke, der mit Zeitnahme gefahren wird) an. Es blieb noch Zeit für einen Becher Kaffee und um 11.00 startete die wilde Lucie. Ein ca. 400 Biker starkes Feld wurde mit Polizeibegleitung durch Lüttich geführt. Und dann ging's los. Wir nahmen die ersten Proben Vollmilch. Durch den vielen Niederschlag an den vorherigen Tagen waren die Pfade ziemlich aufgeweicht. Die vielen Stollenreifen sorgten dafür, dass die Pampe schön durchquirlt wurde und so hatte man an vielen Stellen den Eindruck durch Schokolade zu fahren. Und je nach Bodenart durch helle oder dunkle Schokolade. Aber es sollte im Verlauf der 4 Tage noch schlimmer kommen, aber dazu später mehr.

Nach 95km und ca. 2.200 Höhenmetern erreichten wir bei viel Sonnenschein müde aber erschöpft das Ziel in Houffalize. Unterwegs hatte ich mich einige Male in die Schokolade gelegt und einmal war ich beim Wegrutschen auf einem Fels sogar ziemlich schmerzhaft mit der linken Hüfte aufgeschlagen. Da hätte ich mir eigentlich etwas Zartbitterschokolade gewünscht. Insofern war auch die Nacht etwas unruhig. 

Am nächsten Tag sollte es bis Luxemburg gehen. In der Nacht hatte es schon geregnet und es nieselte beim Start. Los ging's über eine alte Eisenbahntrasse mit dicken Schottersteinen, um schließlich nach 25 Kilometern und vielen Schokoladen-Wiesentrails die erste "Bevorrading" zu erreichen. Mann, waren die 25km lang. Jeden Meter musste man sich mühsam erkämpfen. Ich hab' mich mehrmals umgesehen, ob sich nicht doch einer hinter mich gehängt hatte und sich ziehenließ. Die Schokolade sorgte dafür, dass die Reifen sich ruckzuck zusetzten, eine Reifenbreite von mindesten 2,5" aufwiesen und slickartig wurden. Ich entschloss mich, abzukürzen und mich auf die Suche nach dem aus der Roadbook-Karte ersichtlichen parallel verlaufenden Rücktrail zu begeben. Also ca. 7km auf der Straße absolviert und tatsächlich auf Anhieb den Einstieg wieder gefunden. Am Ende standen ca. 60km und ca. 800 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho. Bernd ist übrigens die volle Strecke von 110km gefahren und wusste zu berichten, dass ihm nach der 2. "Bevorrading" viele Biker entgegengekommen sind, die zum Start zurückfuhren. Er ist aber an diesem Tag, wie so viele andere, aus der Chrono-Wertung wegen Überschreitung des Zeitlimits rausgefallen. Leider habe ich an diesem Tag die Kamera vergessen, so dass es keine Bilder von diesem Tag gibt. 

Was sollte der 3. Tag bringen? Konnte es noch schlimmer kommen? Es konnte! Es goß aus Eimern. Trotzdem machten sich ca. 150 (von 400!) Biker auf den Weg. Und die Schokolade entwickelte sich an vielen Stellen zum Schokoladenpudding und manchmal sogar zum Kakaotrunk. Kurze Zeit später waren wir klatschnaß, die Schuhe sifften durch und die Füße wurden nach und nach zu gefühllosen Eisklumpen (Schokoladeneis!). Die 25 Kilometer bis zu ersten Verpflegung wurden noch länger und schwerer als am vorherigen Tag. Dort ließen sich von den 150 Bikern einige abholen und viele fuhren über Straße zurück nach Houffalize. So schnell wollte ich mir den Spaß aber nicht nehmen lassen. Auch an diesem Tag kürzte ich ohne jegliches schlechtes Gewissen ab und suchte mir den Einstieg in den Rücktrail. Auch den fand ich wieder mal problemlos. Und gut so, denn es warteten wieder einige knifflige und durch den immer noch andauernden Regen sehr knifflige Trails auf mich. Nach 60km kam ich total durchgefroren, pudelnaß und dreckig wie ein Schwein wieder im Hotel an. Dort wartete wie jeden Tag zuerst die bekannt gute belgische Reisfla, dann der Bikewash und schließlich der Bikerwash unter der warmen Dusche. Heizung auf volle Pulle und dann noch mal die Trails vor dem geistigen Auge vorbeiziehen lassen. Klasse! Zum Abschluß kümmerte ich mich dann noch um mein Rad, nachdem die dicksten Tropfen am Rahmen getrocknet waren. Meine Ahnung hatte mich nicht getrogen. Auf dieser Etappe habe ich tatsächlich einen kompletten Satz Magura-Marta-Bremsbeläge verschließen. Ziemlich teure Etappe. Bernd ist übrigens wieder die volle Etappe von 108km Länge gefahren. Hut ab!

Am 4. Tag war kein Abkürzen möglich. Brauchte man auch nicht, weil die Wettervorhersage neben einigen Regengüssen auch "perioden met zon" angekündigt hatte. Zuerst ging's mal wieder durch Schokolade und dann doch auch einige Zeit immer wieder über Asfaltstücke. Gut so! Zur Begrüßung gab's in Burg Reuland den ersten Hagelschauer. Verflixt, plötzlich streikte meine Schaltung. Die hatte doch trotz stetigem Schokoladebeschuß bisher problemlos funktioniert. Und das auch noch in einer Passage (natürlich durch dicksten Schlamm), in dem ich das kleinste Kettenblatt am dringensten gebraucht hätte. Half alles nichts, blieb nur absteigen und schieben. An der nächsten "Bevorrading" sprühte der Bikemechaniker dann die Kette dick ein und ab da funktionierte alles wieder einwandfrei. Durch St. Vith und parallel zur Autobahn kämpften wir uns bei starkem Gegenwind dann weiter dem Finale in Stavelot entgegen. Die Stücke mit Schokolade wurden weniger, dafür gab's dann die typischen Ardennen-Schotterwege auf denen man gar nicht so richtig ins Rollen kommt. Dazu kam dann noch der ein oder andere Hagelschauer. Die darauf folgende Sonne trocknete und wärmte uns dann aber wieder. 
Das Roadbook berichtete, dass wir ab der dritten Verpflegung langsam ans "uitbollen" denken könnten. Ich hatte das als "langsam ausklingen" übersetzt, aber anscheinend war das Gegenteil gemeint. Kurz vor Stavelot startete das "Finale Furioso". Das LCMT-Team hatte noch mal all das im Übermaß ausgepackt, was die LCMT 2005 prägte, nämlich Vollmilch- und  Zartbitter-Schokolade, Mousse au Chocolat und Kakaotrunk mit dem Paukenschlag zum Schluß. Gewohnt, durch Pfützen einfach durchzufahren, obwohl man deren Tiefe nicht kannte, wollte ich das einer wegbreiten genauso wie bisher machen. Als mein Bike bis zum Oberrohr unter Wasser stand, konnte ich mich nur mit einem beherzten Sprung ans nahe Ufer retten. Die Belgier müssen wirklich verrückt sein! Kurze Zeit später konnten wir  dann Stavelot im Tal liegen sehen. Ein letzter rasanter Downhill auf Asfalt nach Stavelot in einem wieder einsetzenden Hagelschauer bildete den krönenden Abschluß der LCMT 2005. Durchgefroren aber glücklich, es geschafft zu haben, konnten wir uns dann (leider etwas kalt) duschen und in warme Klamotten schlüpfen. 

Fazit:
Die Organisation nähert sich langsam dem Perfektionismus. Ausschilderung, Verpflegung auf der Strecke und im Hotel kaum noch zu verbessern. Nur das Wetter können sie natürlich nicht wunschgemäß bestellen. Diejenigen, die schon mehrmals an einer LCMT teilgenommen haben, haben mir beigepflichtet, dass die LCMT 2005 die schwerste bisher war. Um das zu verdeutlichen zum Abschluß nur noch mal ein paar Zahlen. Eine einzige Frau (von den ca. 20- 30 Teilnehmerinnen) ist alle Etappen komplett gefahren. Von den ursprünglich ca. 100 Teilnehmern an der Chrono sind am Schluß ca. 35 übriggeblieben. Alle anderen Teilnehmer können das LCMT-Trikot ohne Zweifel als Auszeichnung tragen. 

Die Bilder zum Bericht gibt's auf meiner Homepage 
vom 5.5.05 
vom 7.5.05 
vom 8.5.05 
und weitere auf der Spezialseite der belgischen Mountainbike


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dir nichts draus! Ich werde auch dumm gehalten
> 
> PS: Der Links zu den Ergebnissen unter deinem Bericht von Zell ist falsch!


Ihr werdet nicht dumm gehalten ! Ihr seid nur zu selten hier und lest nicht alle Postings !...


			
				RPO35 am 05.05.2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo fällt doch ab nächste Woche für 'ne Weile aus...


Bei seinem Abflug im Februar hat die Schulter wohl mehr abbekommen als vermutet...hatte er aber irgendwo geschrieben... Ich hoffe, er meldet sich morgen !

Grüsse
Ralph

@Reinhard: Klasse Story und Bilder; wer soll das denn jetzt bitteschön noch toppen ?


----------



## Knax (9. Mai 2005)

...na wenn das keine klare kampfansage an die heimischen berichte-schreiber ist      die bilder erinnern mich sehr an den cross-duathlon in schleiden:
überall nur feinste schoki   
bis dann
Knax


----------



## redrace (10. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Der Links zu den Ergebnissen unter deinem Bericht von Zell ist falsch!



Danke schon geändert!!


----------



## XCRacer (10. Mai 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht über die LCMT 2005.


Klasse Bericht, Reigi! Absolut lesenswert 
Und Hut ab vor eurer Leistung!


----------



## Frank S. (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ja ich lebe noch und habe endlich den Ersatz  für mein Red Bull Bike. Ein schönes Liteville.

So, mit dem Bike und den Daten für meinen geplanten Alpencross von Ehrwald zum Comer See habe ich jetzt eine gute Motivation wieder viel zu fahren.


Das Teil wiegt ca. 14 kg (also noch etwas Potenzial nach unten)

Rahmen: Liteville 301 in L
Gabel: Marzocchi Comp Air 105 mm (die wird aber noch getauscht)
Laufräder: Mavic Disc Felge und XT Naben 
Kurbel und Innenlager: FSA V-Drive MegaExo
Kasette: SRAM 970
Umwerfer: Shimano XT -Etype
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT (kein invers)
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Lenker Vorbau: Syntace VRO
Bremsen: Shimano XT Disc


----------



## rpo35 (12. Mai 2005)

Nettes Bike Frank ! Wirkt natürlich durch das stark abfallende Oberrohr sehr klein; dagen das Sattelrohr mit Stütze monströs lang...
Was mich ein bischen überrascht ist das Gewicht bei Grösse L...ist etwa 1kg mehr als meins mit der selben Forke.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Heute geht's mal wieder 'ne Feierabendrunde ab Roetgen um 17:00 Uhr...


----------



## Frank S. (12. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Bike Frank ! Wirkt natürlich durch das stark abfallende Oberrohr sehr klein; dagen das Sattelrohr mit Stütze monströs lang...
> Was mich ein bischen überrascht ist das Gewicht bei Grösse L...ist etwa 1kg mehr als meins mit der selben Forke.
> 
> Grüsse
> ...



Hallo Ralph,
der Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz schon stolze 2,8 kg. Ich hoffe aber, das dieser jetzt so stabil ist, dass es nicht Nummer 7   wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Mai 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich jetzt eine gute Motivation wieder viel zu fahren


Ich auch. Fahre im Juli ins Trail- und Panoramaparadies Obertauern und dann nach Graubünden. 
Na dann los und fahr mit. Montag Lárdennes Trophy in la Reid.  80KM 2250 HM  Infos 
Wer kommt noch mit ? happy_user ist auch am Start. Dirk S. wollte auch habe ich im Kopf. Fragt sich nur wann ? 07:30 oder 09.30 Start ? Einschreiben 07:30 Uhr ist verdammt früh. Aber dann ist die Strecke noch unverbraucht. 
Und was ist mit diesem Typ der hier angeblich für dumm gehalten wird. Meldet sich Wochen nicht, liest und informiert sich nicht, heult aber los   . Glaube der heißt ickszehräser oder so   Kommt der auch mit   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Dirk S. (12. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch. Fahre im Juli ins Trail- und Panoramaparadies Obertauern und dann nach Graubünden.
> Na dann los und fahr mit. Montag Lárdennes Trophy in la Reid.  80KM 2250 HM  Infos
> Wer kommt noch mit ? happy_user ist auch am Start. Dirk S. wollte auch habe ich im Kopf. Fragt sich nur wann ? 07:30 oder 09.30 Start ? Einschreiben 07:30 Uhr ist verdammt früh. Aber dann ist die Strecke noch unverbraucht.
> Und was ist mit diesem Typ der hier angeblich für dumm gehalten wird. Meldet sich Wochen nicht, liest und informiert sich nicht, heult aber los   . Glaube der heißt ickszehräser oder so   Kommt der auch mit
> ...




Hallo Jörg,
ich bin noch am überlegen.
Ich würde gerne mitfahren, aber mein Schatz ist gerade so sauber 
und eine Woche später fahren wir die Saarschleife...   

Kehre in mich und werde Euch informieren.  
Start wenn dann um 9:30 Uhr.
Das andere ist mir doch etwas früh....


----------



## Eifelscout (12. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt sich nur wann ? 07:30 oder 09.30 Start ? Einschreiben 07:30 Uhr ist verdammt früh. Aber dann ist die Strecke noch unverbraucht.
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Einschreibung von 07:30 - 9:30Uhr. Start ist 10:00 Uhr  

viele Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## Happy_User (12. Mai 2005)

Eifelscout schrieb:
			
		

> Einschreibung von 07:30 - 9:30Uhr. Start ist 10:00 Uhr
> 
> viele Grüsse
> eifelscout



Genau. Kann doch noch einer lesen.  Das ist keine RTF oder Randonée. Da ist Pünktlichkeit gefragt.
Könnt ja Klappstühle mitnehmen und Euch bei der leckeren Verpflegung etwas länger ausruhen. Kann mich noch seeehhhhrr gut an Reisfladen erinnern. Fehlte nur der Kaffee als Getränk. 



			
				Dirk.S schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin noch am überlegen.
> Ich würde gerne mitfahren, aber mein Schatz ist gerade so sauber



Meiner ist auch gerade sauber. Na und....????

Grüße

 HU


----------



## XCRacer (12. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit diesem Typ der hier angeblich für dumm gehalten wird. Meldet sich Wochen nicht, liest und informiert sich nicht, heult aber los  . Glaube der heißt ickszehräser oder so   Kommt der auch mit


Sehr geehrter Herr Middach 

Wärend die Herren sich auf den Trails amüsiert haben, habe ich die Wirtschaft angekurbelt und war an allen Tagen (auch Sonn- und Feiertage) arbeiten! 

Der "ickszehräser" kommt nicht mit, wegen keine Bock. Er war aber heute unterwegs, was *Blog*leser in dem seinen lesen können 

Auf baldiges Wiedersehen


----------



## Knax (12. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch. Fahre im Juli ins Trail- und Panoramaparadies Obertauern und dann nach Graubünden.
> Na dann los und fahr mit. Montag Lárdennes Trophy in la Reid.  80KM 2250 HM  Infos
> Wer kommt noch mit ?


...ich würde ja echt gerne mitfahren, habe aber keine mitfahrgelegenheit. oder fährt einer von euch über aachen/roetgen (oder nähe) da hin???
habe zwar ab morgen hoffentlich meinen führerschein   , kriege aber nicht direkt am 3. fahrtag den großen wagen   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (12. Mai 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich würde ja echt gerne mitfahren, habe aber keine mitfahrgelegenheit. oder fährt einer von euch über aachen/roetgen (oder nähe) da hin???
> habe zwar ab morgen hoffentlich meinen führerschein   , kriege aber nicht direkt am 3. fahrtag den großen wagen
> Knax


Max,

ich fahre wenn überhaupt nur, wenn das Wetter ok ist und die Chefin muß auch zustimmen. Abber wenn ich fahre, nehme ich Dich gerne mit !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
hat jemand Zeit und Lust morgen um 15:45 Uhr mit mir auf die Sophienhöhe zu fahren?
Ich muß doch mein Liteville mal testen. Also rauf über die Wege und runter über und neben den Treppen  .


----------



## Knax (12. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Max,
> 
> ich fahre wenn überhaupt nur, wenn das Wetter ok ist und die Chefin muß auch zustimmen. Abber wenn ich fahre, nehme ich Dich gerne mit !
> 
> ...


...das sieht bei mir nicht viel anders aus: wetter muss stimmen und das OK von mutti muss sein   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (12. Mai 2005)

Frank! Treffpunkt um 15:45Uhr am Parkplatz bei dem Meilenstein?


----------



## Frank S. (12. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Frank! Treffpunkt um 15:45Uhr am Parkplatz bei dem Meilenstein?



Ja, der Treffpunkt ist ok.  
Ich bringe dir ein paar Bleigewichte mit, damit du nicht so schnell unterwegs bist.


----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2005)

Können ja die Räder tauschen. Dann hast du es vier Kilo leichter! 

Wie es ausschaut, komme ich mit dem Rad bis da.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Frank! Treffpunkt um 15:45Uhr am Parkplatz bei dem Meilenstein?


Nimmt ihr mich mit ?   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Frank S. (13. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimmt ihr mich mit ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg,
na klar nehmen wir (ich) dich mit!

Bis später dann


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Mai 2005)

Eifelscout schrieb:
			
		

> Einschreibung von 07:30 - 9:30Uhr. Start ist 10:00 Uhr



Muahhhh      
Inscriptions de 07h 30 à 09 h 30 (préinscriptions souhaitées a partir de février sur ce site) 
Départ par vagues successives à partir de 10h au centre de La Reid  
Danke   Ich wäre wohl sonst um 07:00 Uhr am Start gewesen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Mai 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Kann doch noch einer lesen.  Das ist keine RTF oder Randonée. Da ist Pünktlichkeit gefragt.


Aha, also ich kann mich erinnern das wir schon 2x bei nem Rennen auf dich warten mußten   

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Mai 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne mitfahren, aber mein Schatz ist gerade so sauber und eine Woche später fahren wir die Saarschleife...


Ich faß es nicht. Rad ist sauber      
Saarschleife fahre ich doch auch. Habe dir doch das Zimmer mitgebucht   
Egal, man sicht sich vielleicht am Start.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf baldiges Wiedersehen


Dann bis Samstag 15:45 Uhr Sophienhöhe.


----------



## Frank S. (13. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bis Samstag 15:45 Uhr Sophienhöhe.



Hallo Jörg,
nicht Samstag, sondern heute! Freitag der 13. um 15:45.



			
				Frank S. Gestern 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hat jemand Zeit und Lust morgen um 15:45 Uhr mit mir auf die Sophienhöhe zu fahren?
> Ich muß doch mein Liteville mal testen. Also rauf über die Wege und runter über und neben den Treppen .


----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimmt ihr mich mit ?


Ja, aber nur wenn du *heute* um 15:45Uhr am [P] Meilenstein bist! 

Wetter wird schlechter! Vielleicht komme ich besser mit dem Auto bis dort!


----------



## Frank S. (13. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber nur wenn du *heute* um 15:45Uhr am [P] Meilenstein bist!
> 
> Wetter wird schlechter! Vielleicht komme ich besser mit dem Auto bis dort!



Der Wetterbericht sagt, dass es trocken bleiben soll.
Also bis gleich.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber nur wenn du *heute* um 15:45Uhr am [P] Meilenstein bist!


Oh mein Gott.   Gleichzeitig Vorstellungsgespräche führen, Hotels buchen und sich zum biken verabreden geht wohl doch nicht. Ich versuchs trotzdem heute um 15:45 Uhr da zu sein. Die Chancen sind aber gering. Und ab jetzt schreib ich besser nichts mehr   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2005)

Frank S. und XCRacer vom WBTS-Außenposten "Jülicher Land" verkünden hiermit die erfolgreiche Eroberung der Sophienhöhe.

Nach mehreren Angriffswellen unter Führung von Frank wurden die Fahnen auf dem Steinstrasser Wall und dem Jülicher Kopf gehisst. Die Gegenwehr war gering. Lediglich eine querlaufende Rinne in einer sandigen Abfahrt sorgte für ein kurzes Aufschrecken. Verluste wurde keine gemacht. Es gaben lediglich ein paar Tropfen Blut, die an einer Dornenhecke gelassen wurden, zu beklagen.


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Frank S. und XCRacer vom WBTS-Außenposten "Jülicher Land" verkünden hiermit die erfolgreiche Eroberung der Sophienhöhe...


Das nennt man dann wohl "quick & bloody...äm dirty"......Wie fährt sich das Bike Frank ?


----------



## Frank S. (13. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das nennt man dann wohl "quick & bloody...äm dirty"......Wie fährt sich das Bike Frank ?



Hallo Ralph,
das Bike fährt sich super!   
Bergauf sind die 14kg zwar zu merken, aber es wippt nichts am Hinterbau. 
Die Marzocchi Gabel ist aber mit der Performance des Hinterbaus total überfordert. 
Ich werde jetz zuerst mal sparen und mir dann die neu angekündigte Rock Shox Gabel  kaufen. Und dann werde ich mal versuchen an dem Bike noch so ca 1kg Gewicht einzusparen. (Wenn es so lange hält  )
Ach ja, bergab sind die 14kg nicht zu merken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Marzocchi Gabel ist aber mit der Performance des Hinterbaus total überfordert...


...Performance Probleme bei Marzocchi Gabeln ist für mich allerdings was neues......sie sind nicht die leichtesten, aber gerade in der Performance kaum zu schlagen. Erstmal einfahren Kollege...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Performance Probleme bei Marzocchi Gabeln ist für mich allerdings was neues......sie sind nicht die leichtesten, aber gerade in der Performance kaum zu schlagen. Erstmal einfahren Kollege...


Genau Ralph    Aber so sind die Gelegenheitsbiker    fahren an der Sophie 2 Treppen runter und sagen die Gabel ist überfordert    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (14. Mai 2005)

Ihr Schlaumeier! Der Herr Suxdorf hat einen neuen RAHMEN! Keine neue Gabel! Kapitsche?


----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Schlaumeier! Der Herr Suxdorf hat einen neuen RAHMEN! Keine neue Gabel! Kapitsche?


Ja, aber wie Jörg ja bereits sagte: "Gelegenheitsbiker" als solcher braucht er 2 Jahre zum einfahren......duck und weg...


----------



## Dirk S. (14. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber wie Jörg ja bereits sagte: "Gelegenheitsbiker" als solcher braucht er 2 Jahre zum einfahren......duck und weg...



Man merkt, das es Regnet.   
Die Anzahl der blöden Kommentare ist mit dem schlechten Wetter 
stark angestiegen!   

Schönes Rad hast Du da Frank.   
Nur mit dem Gewicht darfst Du es nicht in das Leichtbau Forum setzten.   
Und dann noch mit Scheibenbremse! Das gibt Mecker von Iggy!   

Da mein Schatz am Sonntag sowieso schon dreckig wird,
darf es vorraussichtlich auch in La Raid mitfahren.  
Ausser am Montag ist super Wetter, da muss ich mit Holger (der ohne Helm)
RR fahren.....


----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da mein Schatz am Sonntag sowieso schon dreckig wird,
> darf es vorraussichtlich auch in La Raid mitfahren.
> Ausser am Montag ist super Wetter, da muss ich mit Holger (der ohne Helm)
> RR fahren.....


Ausgerechnet bei schlechtem Wetter bevorzugst Du La Reid ?......hat Dir heute Morgen jemand was in den Kaffee getan; müssen wir uns Sorgen machen ?...


----------



## XCRacer (14. Mai 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein Schatz am Sonntag sowieso schon dreckig wird,
> darf es vorraussichtlich auch in La Raid mitfahren.
> Ausser am Montag ist super Wetter, da muss ich mit Holger (der ohne Helm)
> RR fahren.....


Tolle Logik! So bekommst du nie 'ne Frau ab! 

...Morgen bekommst du richtig einen eingescheppt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...außer es regnet


----------



## Dirk S. (14. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Logik! So bekommst du nie 'ne Frau ab!
> 
> ...Morgen bekommst du richtig einen eingescheppt!
> 
> ...



Endlich ist hier mal wieder etwas los!    
Frauen??? Was war denn das??????   

Die ist gerade zum Einkaufen.
Danach darf ich den PC der guten Bekannten reparieren!   

Mal sehen, was es als Arbeitslohn gibt?   

Tausche Scott Scale gegen Tauchausrüstung!
Wer hat interesse?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Logik! So bekommst du nie 'ne Frau ab!


Bohhh. Jetzt hat der seit einigen Monaten mal auf nem richtigen Sattel sitzen dürfen und haut auf den Putz. Unglaublich die jungen Kerle von heute     Aber Hauptsache nen Hobby was mit F anfängt   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber Hauptsache nen Hobby was mit F anfängt   ...


Biken


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausgerechnet bei schlechtem Wetter bevorzugst Du La Reid ?......hat Dir heute Morgen jemand was in den Kaffee getan; müssen wir uns Sorgen machen ?...


Ich würde sagen jaaaaaa. Und zwar große Sorgen    Habe heute die Bilder von der  DTM-Quali in Spa gesehen. Das wird am Montag Mudracing pur. Da sind die 80 KM wie 160. Egal, ich fahre trotzdem   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Biken


Hört sich auch gut an. Hauptsache nen Hobby mit B


----------



## XCRacer (15. Mai 2005)

Möge der Matsch mit euch sein! Lord Vader!


----------



## Dirk S. (15. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen jaaaaaa. Und zwar große Sorgen    Habe heute die Bilder von der  DTM-Quali in Spa gesehen. Das wird am Montag Mudracing pur. Da sind die 80 KM wie 160. Egal, ich fahre trotzdem
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Was sind wir doch bekloppt!   

Sollen wir uns wieder an dem Parkplatz Aachen Lichterbusch treffen?

Ich kann es gar nicht glauben! Es ist nicht am Regnen!   
Da werde ich wohl doch nach Schmidt müssen.
Tour mit den beiden Bekloppten....


----------



## Happy_User (15. Mai 2005)

Moin,

dummbatzige Frage, aber ich habe Schwierigkeiten zu verstehen wer den jetzt fährt. Mag am Wasser im Kopf liegen, oder an der Uhrzeit. 

Der Herr Mittag will also morgen fahren. Richtig??? 100% oder ist da noch eine Ungewissheit. 

Treffen 7:00 Lichtenbusch. 

In der Anlage das Wetter für morgen.

Grüße

HU

PS: Seit wann stört uns Schlamm?????  
Vielleicht gibt es ja dem nächste Indoor MTB Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Mai 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind wir doch bekloppt!
> Sollen wir uns wieder an dem Parkplatz Aachen Lichterbusch treffen?


Trinke Fanta sei Bambucha    Ich bin morgen um 07:00 Uhr am besagtem Parkplatz. Hier ist Dauerregen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Mai 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Der Herr Mittag will also morgen fahren. Richtig??? 100% oder ist da noch eine Ungewissheit.


Das ganze Leben ist eine einzige Ungewissheit   Bis morgen. Wer um 07:00 da ist ist da und wer nicht der halt nicht. So einfach geht das   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Knax (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
7:00 uhr treffpunkt?! ist doch ein bissl früh, wenn man mal bedenkt, dass man von da aus keine 3/4 h mehr in die ardennen fährt! 


Knax


----------



## Happy_User (15. Mai 2005)

Die Erfahrung hat im letzten Jahr gezeigt, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, oder darf einen Parkplatz suchen.  Es war letztes Jahr seeeehhhhrrrr voll.


----------



## XCRacer (15. Mai 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Da werde ich wohl doch nach Schmidt müssen.
> Tour mit den beiden Bekloppten....


Und? Wieder fit? 

Wie war noch der Kuchen von Mutti Milz?


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und? Wieder fit?
> 
> Wie war noch der Kuchen von Mutti Milz?


Soso...und jetzt will die arme Sau noch in La Reid starten ?......viel Spaß dabei. Ich muß meinen Rücken noch ein bischen schonen, damit ich für kommenden Sonntag fit bin !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2005)

Heute hat eifelrad (Andreas) von www.eifelrad.de Geburtstag!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Heute hat eifelrad (Andreas) von www.eifelrad.de Geburtstag!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Auch von mir alles Gute !! Und immer schön fit bleiben und so weiter machen wie bisher !!


----------



## Dirk S. (16. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und? Wieder fit?
> 
> Wie war noch der Kuchen von Mutti Milz?



Der Kuchen war meine Rettung! Wäre sonst nicht mehr
nach Hause gekommen.   

Ich hätte es ja wissen müssen. Touren mit Euch gehen immer
an meine Grenzen.
Aber gerade das mach ja irgenwie SPASS!    

Bevor alle wieder lästern. Ich bin nicht in La Reid!
Habe gekniffen. Mir tun noch von Gestern die Beine weh und der 
Damenbesuch ist gestern Abend doch länger geblieben.....  

So schone ich mich halt für nächste Woche an der Saarschleife!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bevor alle wieder lästern. Ich bin nicht in La Reid!
> Habe gekniffen...


Warum hab ich das schon vorher gewußt ?......bis nächsten Sonntag Dirk !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (16. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hab ich das schon vorher gewußt ?......bis nächsten Sonntag Dirk !



Hallo rpo,
bist Du etwa Hellseher?   
Hätte ich mir ja auch denken können,
einen Tag vorher in Schmidt 72 km mit viel Höhenmetern und erst um 
17 Uhr zu Hause.
Das ich dann keinen Bock habe um 7 Uhr in Aachen Lichterbusch
zu stehen, hätte ich ja wissen müssen.   

Aber die Streck in La Reid ist so G....


----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...und der Damenbesuch ist gestern Abend doch länger geblieben.....


Na wenn sie es wert war


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Mai 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Streck in La Reid ist so G....


Normal ja. Aber heute    Hier ne Kurzbeschreibung.  Zwei Kumpel von mir und Holger standen pünklich am Start. Da in Blöcken gestartet wurde verlor uns hier unsere Spur. Für mich war die Sache schon nach ca. 10 KM gelaufen   Im Downhill gab es einen mächtigen Knall und schepperte derbe. Nach einigen Metern wußte ich was los war. Da Treten unmöglich stand ne Untersuchung an. Dem kleinen Ritzel fehlten einige Zähne und das mittlere war krumm. Da ist mir wohl nen mächtiger Stein eingeschlagen. Das mittlere   irgendwie mit Holz, Tool und nem Stein halbwegs gerade gekloppt und weiter gings. Das kleine funzte gar nicht mehr also alles auf dem krummen mittleren und großem Blatt fahren. Mit der Zeit glich die Kette auch nem Zitteraal. Und das bei ner absoluten Megamatschstrecke. Teilweise Knöcheltief und bis zur Radnabe gings durch den Modder. Fast alle Wege, egal ob rauf oder runter, standen förmlich unter Matsch. Schließe mich hier Reigi´s Beschreibung von Schokokakaomischmasch gerne an    Da ich nicht aufgeben wollte  habe ich mich aber bei dem Modder und den ganzen steilen Anstiegen > 15% alles auf dem mittleren Blatt, platt gefahren. So bin ich dann auch nur die 55KM Runde gefahren um überhaupt ins Ziel zu kommen. Insgesamt müßte ich so ca. 4,5 Std. gebraucht haben   Aber dafür habe ich noch einige Fotos gemacht. Die gibts erst Morgen. Da ich Holger im Ziel nicht gesehen habe und auch noch längere Zeit auf ihn gewartet habe nehme ich an er ist die 80er Runde gefahren.  Hut ab. Er ist Samstag ja schon die WMC mit ~ 3300 gefahren. Mal sehen wie es ihm ergangen ist.
Trotz allem. Die Strecke war mal wieder supergeil. Vor allen Dingen die zweite Hälfte. Mal sehen wie das nächstes WE bei der Saarschelife wird. Soll ja die Woche trocken bleiben.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (17. Mai 2005)

HUHU

Wie ich den Pfingstmontag gestalltet habe findet Ihr hier 

Wie sieht´s denn aus  mit Grillen im Sommer, wenn er denn mal kommt!!?? Interesse??


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Mai 2005)

Sooo, hier für die die Lust haben einige Bilder von La Reid 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Dirk S. (17. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, hier für die die Lust haben einige Bilder von La Reid
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Das Du noch Zeit und Nerv zum Bilder machen hattest!    
Echt schöne Bilder! 

Hut ab für deinen Einsatz trotz der tech. Probleme!   
Noch eine schöne Woche und bis Samstag.
Den Rest per Mail!

Mir ist Gestern noch der der.. Auspuff abgerissen.
Super und ich habe diese Woche nicht so viel Zeit.  

Freue mich aber schon auf die Saarschleife.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Mai 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht´s denn aus  mit Grillen im Sommer, wenn er denn mal kommt!!?? Interesse??


HIER! Ich!

Mag am Sonntag jemand mit mir radeln? Ab der WBTS oder eventuell was Größeres? 

Größeres = zB. die "Oil of Olef" D.h. ab Langerwehe mit dem Zug bis Heimbach - durch das Tal der Olef - Oleftalsperre - Oberes Rutal - Langerwehe (Bhf)
Werden ca.80-110km


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> HIER! Ich!
> 
> Mag am Sonntag jemand mit mir radeln? Ab der WBTS oder eventuell was Größeres?
> 
> ...


Nabend René,

dann kannst Du auch mit uns zum Saarschleifenmarathon ! Gemeldet bisher: Jörg, Dirk und meine Wenigkeit !

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Grillen ?...Immer......wenn der Termin paßt. 10.-12.6. bereits verbucht, vom 9.7. an 14 Tage Urlaub und die 1. Septemberwoche kann ich nicht !


----------



## XCRacer (17. Mai 2005)

Nö! Keine Lust auf länge Autofahrt. Außerdem ist da Zeitnahme und werde zum Schnellfahren gezwungen! Darauf habe ich keine Lust mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (18. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das bei ner absoluten Megamatschstrecke. Teilweise Knöcheltief und bis zur Radnabe gings durch den Modder. Fast alle Wege, egal ob rauf oder runter, standen förmlich unter Matsch. Schließe mich hier Reigi´s Beschreibung von Schokokakaomischmasch gerne an



Jetzt könnt ihr sicher auch nachvollziehen, warum mir am Montag der Sinn nicht nach Matsch stand. Wenn du das vier Tage gefahren bist und davon noch 2 im strömenden Regen, dann hast du zunächst mal für die nächste Zeit genug davon.


----------



## PacMan (18. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mag am Sonntag jemand mit mir radeln? Ab der WBTS oder eventuell was Größeres?



HIER! Ich!   
Gibt nur zwei Problemchen: 1. ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich am Sonntag überhaupt Zeit hab. Kann ich wahrscheinlich erst Samstag sagen...
2. Bin in den letzten Wochen kaum gefahren. 100km wären da definitiv etwas happig für mich.
Aber ansonsten gerne!


----------



## rpo35 (18. Mai 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> HIER! Ich!  ...ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich am Sonntag überhaupt Zeit hab...


 ...diese Entschlossenheit...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> und werde zum Schnellfahren gezwungen! Darauf habe ich keine Lust mehr!


Na das hört sich doch gut an. Da werde ich demnächst auch mal wieder mit dir gemeinsam an der WBTS fahren. Ich nimm dich beim Wort   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2005)

Frei nach Albert Einstein: "Geschwindigkeit ist relativ!"


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Frei nach Albert Einstein: "Geschwindigkeit ist relativ!"


Joo und schnell ist wenn man vorne fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (18. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nö! Keine Lust auf länge Autofahrt. Außerdem ist da Zeitnahme und werde zum Schnellfahren gezwungen! Darauf habe ich keine Lust mehr!



Hallo René,

war wohl heute Nacht zu müde und habe vergessen den Bericht abzusenden. Ich wollte am Sonntag nach Belgien. Endweder den Randonée in Theux oder Banneaux fahren. Bei passendem Wetter würde ich dann 25 + 45 fahren. So wird es dann eine längere Runde.

Start ist um 8:00. Infos auf der Webseite von Reigi.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## talybont (18. Mai 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> HIER! Ich!
> Gibt nur zwei Problemchen: 1. ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich am Sonntag überhaupt Zeit hab. Kann ich wahrscheinlich erst Samstag sagen...


...oder aus getränkekonsumtechnischen Gründen in der Lage bist...  

cu am samstag,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (19. Mai 2005)

Richtig erfasst, Talybont!


----------



## Happy_User (19. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Da ich Holger im Ziel nicht gesehen habe und auch noch längere Zeit auf ihn gewartet habe nehme ich an er ist die 80er Runde gefahren. Hut ab. Er ist Samstag ja schon die WMC mit ~ 3300 gefahren. Mal sehen wie es ihm ergangen ist.
> Trotz allem. Die Strecke war mal wieder supergeil. Vor allen Dingen die zweite Hälfte. Mal sehen wie das nächstes WE bei der Saarschelife wird. Soll ja die Woche trocken bleiben.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



So,

bin ja noch die Antwort schulding. Hier gibt es einen kurzen Abriss. 

Planungen weiterer Schandtaten in Belgien sind schon geplant.

Grüße

HU


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *"Oil of Olef"* D.h. ab Langerwehe mit dem Zug bis Heimbach - durch das Tal der Olef - Oleftalsperre - Oberes Rutal - Langerwehe (Bhf)
> Werden ca.80-110km



Ich werde mich am Sonntag den 22.05. um 9:30Uhr in Langerwehe mit meinem MTB in die Regional Bahn setzten und über Düren nach Heimbach fahren. Ankunft 10:36Uhr Heimbach. In Eschweiler fährt der Zug um 9:22Uhr los.

Preis p.Person ca. 8,-Euro (AVV-Ticket + Radtransport)

Rückfahrt dann mit dem MTB im Tourentempo mit Pausen (aber ohne Einkehr!) über Gemünd - dem Oleftal - Schleiden - Hellenthal - Oleftalsperre - Dedenborn - Simmerath - Kalltalsperre - Raffelsbrand - Gottfriedskreuz - (wahlweise Langerwehe) ca.90km

Ausreichende Ortskenntnis und GPS-Navigation vorhanden


----------



## Pink-Floyd (20. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich am Sonntag den 22.05. um 9:30Uhr ....


Schade, am Sonntag geht es bei mir nicht - kannst du nicht am Samstag? Dann würde ich gerne mitfahren.

Andreas


----------



## PacMan (20. Mai 2005)

Zur "Oil of Olef": Klingt zwar reizvoll, aber wie schon gesagt: glaube nicht, dass ich dafür im Moment fit genug bin - vor allem nicht so früh am morgen, da am Abend vorher kräftig  wird...
Da fahr ich lieber vor der Haustüre noch 'ne kleine Trainingsrunde... Wenn ich direkt nach dem Frühstück losfahre, hab ich vermutlich noch so 3 Stunden Tageslicht...   
Bis demnächst...


----------



## talybont (20. Mai 2005)

und nächste Woche kommt mein neues Bike  . Ein SCOTT Genius RC-30. Mehr war finanziell nicht drin  .

cu,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ein SCOTT Genius RC-30. Mehr war finanziell nicht drin


...muß ja auch nicht sein...


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2005)

Nabend Gemeinde,

war gestern zum 1.x mit meinem neuen Garmin unterwegs; Turnstunde im Rurtal......
Hat soweit recht gut geklappt; außer, dass das Gerät bei richtig harten Schlägen ein paar mal ausging. Problem ist behoben: Die Baterieabdeckung saß nicht fest genug. Habe diesen kleinen Steg in dem Befestigungsbolzen ein bischen gerichtet und ein Stückchen Fahrradschlauch in die Mulden der Abdeckung geklebt. Scheint jetzt bombenfest zu sein.

Große Karte? klicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem nicht so früh am morgen, da am Abend vorher kräftig  wird...
> Da fahr ich lieber vor der Haustüre noch 'ne kleine Trainingsrunde... Wenn ich direkt nach dem Frühstück losfahre, hab ich vermutlich noch so 3 Stunden Tageslicht...


Die Jugend von heute! NIX MEHR DRUFF!!!
Ich gehe morgen (Samstag) arbeiten (somit ist die Frage von Andreas beantwortet  ) und anschließend zu einer Geburtstagsparty von der ich bestimmt nicht mit trockenem Mund nach Hause komme 

Ralph! Wo war das mit den Waldarbeiten? Ich wollte am Sonntag von Dedenborn über Ölmühle nach Simmerath fahren. Ist das da frei?


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ralph! Wo war das mit den Waldarbeiten? Ich wollte am Sonntag von Dedenborn über Ölmühle nach Simmerath fahren. Ist das da frei?


Das war auf dem Eifelhöhenweg zwischen Hammer und Eicherscheid (kurz vor dem steilen Upill)...wir konnten aber durch ! Ansonsten habe ich nichts gesehen !

Grüsse und guts Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## Eifelrad (21. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir alles Gute !! Und immer schön fit bleiben und so weiter machen wie bisher !!



Danke für die Glückwünsche (von rpo35 und xcracer), die ich gerade erst gelesen habe. Da ich nahe bei Maastricht eine 2. Wohnung gemietet habe, bin ich leider nur noch ab und zu in der Eifel - normalerweise an den Wochenenden zum Rasenmähen, Blumengiessen und etwas Biken. Die Region Süd-Limburg ist gar nicht schlecht: viele Singletrails und einige Hügel (der Cauberg in Valkenburg ist nicht der einzige Berg dort). Aber aufgrund der geringeren Höhenunterschiede natürlich nicht mit der Nordeifel zu vergleichen.

Als Rentner werde ich sicher wieder hierher zurückkehren, es sind ja nur noch ein paar Jahre ..

Viele Grüsse,
Andreas


----------



## Happy_User (23. Mai 2005)

Moin,

da es ja eine kurze Woche ist, schon jetzt die Frage:

Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus? Längere Tour? Wetter soll ja gut werden.

Grüße

HU


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2005)

Mahlzeit,

die 3 von der Tankstelle waren im wunderschönen Saarland bei einer erstklassigen Veranstaltung. Super Strecke, erstklassig ausgeschildert, Helfer ohne Ende...usw...Zum Schluß gab's Erdinger Alk-frei bis zum Abwinken KOSTENLOS !!  
Ich bin mutig ohne Brille los in der Hoffung, es bleibt trocken...nix da; in Runde 2 begann es zu regnen. Also weiter im Blindflug mit einem Salto... ...hab nur Kratzer (mein neuer Navi leider auch... )...
Dirk hatte wohl am meisten Pech: 2x platt, einmal sogar mit Manteldefekt, was ihn dazu zwang, ca. 6km vorsichtig zum Ziel zu fahren, um diesen zu tauschen. Respekt davor, dass er das Ding trotzdem zu Ende gefahren hat.

Ein paar Bilder (sogar von unterwegs... ) gibt's heute abend...

Platzierungen:
Dirk: 73, 6:28:37
Jörg: 67, 6:13:45
Ralph: 54, 5:38:05

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Das Profil kann ich schon zeigen !


----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus? Längere Tour? Wetter soll ja gut werden.


Also ich hätte kein Problem damit, das hier nochmal zu fahren. Inkl. Zugfahrt nach Heimbach!


----------



## Dirk S. (24. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte kein Problem damit, das hier nochmal zu fahren. Inkl. Zugfahrt nach Heimbach!



Hallo Zusammen,
schöner Bericht. Das kommt dabei Raus, wenn die beiden Bekloppten 
alleine unterwegs sind!   

Am Donnerstag habe ich erst Mittag Zeit. Darf vorher noch eine Tante
aus Remscheid abholen.   
Sonst bin für alles zu haben.....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte kein Problem damit, das hier nochmal zu fahren. Inkl. Zugfahrt nach Heimbach!


Nöööö kein Bock auf Zugfahrt    
Wäre gerne mitgefahren. Aber leider fahre ich morgen für 4 Tage an die See   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (24. Mai 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nöööö kein Bock auf Zugfahrt
> Wäre gerne mitgefahren. Aber leider fahre ich morgen für 4 Tage an die See
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Oh da bin ich auch! Wo biste denn da? Vieleicht sieht man sich ja!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte kein Problem damit, das hier nochmal zu fahren. Inkl. Zugfahrt nach Heimbach!


Ehrlich gesagt würde ich lieber am Freitag eine lange Tour fahren; da ist der Wald leerer. Hat denn niemand sonst Brückentag ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (24. Mai 2005)

N'Abend zusammen,

ich weiß noch nicht, was ich Donnerstag mache. Ichhabe zur Zeit etwas viel auf der Arbeit um die Ohren. ich werde mich daher Mittwoch Nacht oder Donnerstag Morgen entscheiden, was bei mir geht.

grüße

Holger


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2005)

Freitag muß ich arbeiten. Für Samstag und Sonntag bin ich für sämtliche Schandtaten offen.

Donnerstag fahre ich die Oil of Olef. Habe da eine andere Variante im Kopf. Außerdem wollte ich mal gemütlicher fahren, um mal ein paar vernünftige Fotos zu machen.

Der erste sinnvolle Zug fährt um 8:38Uhr in Langerwehe los. Diesen werde ich nutzen, denn es soll heiß werden. Wer sich fit genug für die 90km fühlt, sollte dann am Bahnhof sein. Kleingeld nicht vergessen! 6,- Ticket p.Person + 1,40 für's Rad!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Für Samstag und Sonntag bin ich für sämtliche Schandtaten offen...


Dann laß uns doch am Samstag was zusammen fahren. Wie wärs mit ner Runde durchs Rurtal...immer schön rauf und runter...
Bei Interesse stelle ich was ins LMB...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2005)

Jo bin dabei 

Aber nicht zu spät! Am Abend ist grilli-grilli angesagt!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jo bin dabei
> 
> Aber nicht zu spät! Am Abend ist grilli-grilli angesagt!


Ok, guckst Du hier oben rechts (ca. 5 Std.) oder hier oben links (ca. 4 Std.)
Bei Variante 2 fehlt nur eine kleine Schleife hinter Monschau, die auch nicht ganz ungefährlich ist....
Start 11:00 Uhr in Roetgen sollte doch ok sein oder ?

Edit: Hier gibts 'nen kurzen Bericht zum Rennen an der Saar mit den entsprechenden Links zu Bildern und Ergebnissen.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (25. Mai 2005)

Ich bin für oben rechts! 

Samstag 11Uhr Museumsbahnhof?


----------



## rpo35 (25. Mai 2005)

Nabend,

28.05.2005: Rurtal ab Roetgen
Bitte eintragen...

Den GPS-Freaks unter Euch kann ich den Track vorher schicken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (26. Mai 2005)

...oh mann, wie gerne würde ich mitfahren! habe aber ab heute (mittwoch) bis sonntag (!!!) theaterproben in der schule    bei dem wetter   
    ...das sagt alles!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2005)

Moin zusammen,

ich fahre jetzt mal VDH los......bestes Bikewetter !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bestes Bikewetter !


DITO


----------



## XCRacer (28. Mai 2005)

*Stolberg: Spaziergänger bei Schevenhütte hilflos verirrt*
An der Wehebachtalsperre hatten sich am Freitag Abend Spaziergänger hilflos verirrt. Die beiden saßen in völliger Dunkelheit und orientierungslos am Seeufer. Polizeibeamte, Beamte und Angestellte des Wasserverbandes Eifel-Rur konnten das Paar schließlich ausfindig machen. Da sie auf dem Landweg nur schwer erreichbar waren, wurden sie vom Wasser aus mit einem Boot geborgen.
Quelle: http://www.wdr.de/studio/aachen/nachrichten/

Tja! Da hätten die wohl für die Suche ein paar von unseren Jungs brauchen können


----------



## talybont (30. Mai 2005)

ich kann endlich wieder mit  






cu,
Armin


----------



## Knax (30. Mai 2005)

...das sieht aber fein aus   
ich durfte mir heute ein neues schaltwerk, neues schaltauge und morgen einen neuen umwerfer leisten. die ersten zwei teile sind mir beim rennen in kelmis gefreckt    irgendwie habe ich den verdacht, dass shimano eine art selbstzerstörung einbaut... meine nabe knarzzt auch schon...
@all: fährt jemand am wochenende die RTF (rennrad) in brand mit? die strecke durch die ardennen hört sich heftig an!
bis dann
Knax


----------



## IGGY (30. Mai 2005)

@talybont
Schönes Rad   obwohl es ein Fully ist!
Was wiegt es denn so wie es da steht?


----------



## talybont (30. Mai 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @talybont
> Schönes Rad   obwohl es ein Fully ist!
> Was wiegt es denn so wie es da steht?


tja, es musste auch ein paar Komfortansprüche befriedigen.  
So wie es da steht wiegt es nachgewogene 12,2 kg. Dabei gehören die LX-Kurbeln und Bremsen sowie die Laufräder noch zu den Heavy-Duty Parts. Mit XT-Parts und DT-Laufrädern sollte sich das Gewicht so um die 11,5 kg einpendeln (für nächste Saison angedacht). Aber nun ist erst mal Fahrwerkstuning angesagt (immer schön mit Dämpferpumpe auf Tour).

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> @all: fährt jemand am wochenende die RTF (rennrad) in brand mit? die strecke durch die ardennen hört sich heftig an!
> bis dann
> Knax



Bin da öfters mitgefahren, die lange Strecke hört sich nicht nur heftig an, sie ist es auch,  die Steigung zum Eupener Stausee zieht sich und ein paar Pflasterstücke waren auch dabei. Vielleicht fahre ich am Samstag auch mit, muß ich noch auswürfeln.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es da nähere Infos zu der RTF? Länge und wohl wichtiger: Höhenmeter 
Sind ja die entspannten Ardennen.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## XCRacer (31. Mai 2005)

Sööö ihr Drückeberger!

Da keiner von euch Pappnase dazu in der Lage ist, den MTB-Treff an der Wehebachtalsperre aufrecht zu halten, mache ich nach langer Zeit nochmal einen Termin für *Sonntag*, den *05.06.2005* ! Gaaanz klassisch die Startzeit: *11Uhr*! Gedacht habe ich an die Panoramatour !

Trägst du ein disch hier!

Grüüüße


----------



## XCRacer (31. Mai 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es da nähere Infos zu der RTF?


Hier das offizielle des übermächtigen BDR: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&pgID_Termine=11&ID_Termine=13580&mode=breiten_detail

EDIT: 
Könnte die gleiche Strecke sein: http://www.hernolds-radseiten.de/index.php?/RTFDB/?art=RTF

Ähh! Ich hab leider keine Zeit


----------



## IGGY (31. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sööö ihr Drückeberger!
> 
> Da keiner von euch Pappnase dazu in der Lage ist, den MTB-Treff an der Wehebachtalsperre aufrecht zu halten, mache ich nach langer Zeit nochmal einen Termin für *Sonntag*, den *05.06.2005* ! Gaaanz klassisch die Startzeit: *11Uhr*! Gedacht habe ich an die Panoramatour !
> 
> ...


JO!
Bin ich einmal krank, dann läuft da nichts   
Viel Spaß bei der Tour. Ich kann es kaum abwarten wieder mitzufahren!


----------



## rpo35 (31. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Trägst du ein disch hier!...


Isch leider müssen zu Pap's Geburtstag......Werde wohl wieder Samstags loseiern.
Wer hat denn morgen frei oder früh Zeit ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (31. Mai 2005)

...ich bin dabei! mal sehen was ich nach 150km ardennen noch drauf habe ^^
bis sonntag
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gedacht habe ich an die Panoramatour !


Da bin ich doch gerne dabei    Mal mein neues Bike testen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Mai 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> JO!
> Bin ich einmal krank, dann läuft da nichts


Hattest du denn schon jemals ein Termin ab WBTS gemacht   Ihr seit doch immer ab Breinig gefahren. Egal, mal was anderes. Wie gehts dir eigentlich ?

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (31. Mai 2005)

Habe die Rurtalrunde, die ich letzten Samstag wegen Dünnpfiff vermasselt habe, nochmal eingestellt. Ich kann ja Sonntag nicht und wer weiß; vielleicht bin ich nicht der Einzige und/oder es gibt ja immer ein paar unersättliche...

Samstag 11:00 ab Roetgen (bei Bedarf geht auch 10:30)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (31. Mai 2005)

Achja und nochmal (falls ihr's eben überlesen habt):
Isch habe morgen frei !! Wer noch oder wer kann wenigstens früh ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (31. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sööö ihr Drückeberger!
> 
> Da keiner von euch Pappnase dazu in der Lage ist, den MTB-Treff an der Wehebachtalsperre aufrecht zu halten, mache ich nach langer Zeit nochmal einen Termin für *Sonntag*, den *05.06.2005* ! Gaaanz klassisch die Startzeit: *11Uhr*! Gedacht habe ich an die Panoramatour !
> 
> ...




ich bin zwar zur zeit noch ein wenig erkältet hoffe    aber das ich am sonntag wieder fit bin .....und dann bin ich auch dabei!
eingetragen habe ich schonmal auf verdacht.

gruß kai


----------



## Knax (31. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja und nochmal (falls ihr's eben überlesen habt):
> Isch habe morgen frei !! Wer noch oder wer kann wenigstens früh ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



...ich muss zwar morgen früh den bus zur pennen erst gegen 11:30 uhr nehmen, fürchte aber, dass die zeit für eine tour kaum reichen wird...
bis dann
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (31. Mai 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich muss zwar morgen früh den bus zur pennen erst gegen 11:30 uhr nehmen, fürchte aber, dass die zeit für eine tour kaum reichen wird...
> bis dann
> Knax


besser wäre, wenn der Bus um die Zeit von der Penne wegfahrn würde......ich werde wohl gegen 10 hier starten !


----------



## IGGY (1. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest du denn schon jemals ein Termin ab WBTS gemacht   Ihr seit doch immer ab Breinig gefahren. Egal, mal was anderes. Wie gehts dir eigentlich ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


Hi
Klar habe ich Termine ab WBTS gemacht. Wir sind halt nur ab Breinig Richtung WBTS gestartet   
Mir gehts soweit ganz gut, wobei ich noch immer Schmerzen in der Schulter habe , sobald ich etwas hebe. Naja wird aber wieder hoffe ich mal. Im Moment darf ich aber noch nicht biken, womit dann leider meine Testrunde ins Wasser fällt. So langsam versauer ich hierr. Ist zum kotzen. Das ist nichts für mich. Nichts tuhen ist auch MIST! 
Hiermit oder hiermit  vertreibe ich mir die Zeit  
Was haste Dir denn feines gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (1. Juni 2005)

...nicht verzweifeln, Iggy! bald bist du wieder fit   
denke immer daran: in der ruhe liegt die kraft, in der pause wächst der muskel   
bis dann
Knax


----------



## IGGY (1. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht verzweifeln, Iggy! bald bist du wieder fit
> denke immer daran: in der ruhe liegt die kraft, in der pause wächst der muskel
> bis dann
> Knax


Jo mein Arschmuskel. Ich habe schon einen dicken Hintern bekommen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Jo mein Arschmuskel. Ich habe schon einen dicken Hintern bekommen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste Dir denn feines gekauft?


Was schwarzes   Samstag nach der Probefahrt mehr dazu.


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (2. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Was schwarzes   Samstag nach der Probefahrt mehr dazu.
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Was schwarzes? Aha das Simplon Carbon HT bestimmt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was schwarzes? Aha das Simplon Carbon HT bestimmt


Neeee, als HT habe ich mir doch erst letztens das Klein gekauft. Is nen günstiges Fully für schlechtes Wetter. Bin doch nicht Krösus   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (2. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin doch nicht Krösus


Sorry aber da muß ich mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





+





 oder lieber


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber da muß ich mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit,

die Tour, die ich letzten Samstag bereits angeboten hatte (aber leider nicht fahren konnte) möchte ich ja wie angekündigt, je nach Wetter, diesen Samstag fahren. Ich habe hier einmal einen ganzen Haufen Bilder hochgeladen, die vor allem die Singletrails bzw. die technisch z.Tl. recht schwierigen Abschnitte zeigen !


 

 



Ich muß noch ein wenig daran feilen, aber in Kürze wird es dazu den ersten GPS-Track mit einer ordentlichen Beschreibung auf meiner Seite geben... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

>


Schönes Foto! ... Aber wo ist der Weg? 

Ich kann leider am Samstag nicht. Hab ja Nachtschicht. Wenn die Omerbacher 'nen Termin machen, radel ich am Nachmittag mit denen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Foto! ... Aber wo ist der Weg?
> 
> Ich kann leider am Samstag nicht. Hab ja Nachtschicht. Wenn die Omerbacher 'nen Termin machen, radel ich am Nachmittag mit denen.


Er ist da, Ehrenwort......und die Passage meister ich mittlerweile sogar meistens... Ich glaube nicht, dass sich für Samstag viele melden und ich wäre auch bereit, später zu fahren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (2. Juni 2005)

Hy Ralph,

wenn bei Dir nichts geht komm doch einfach zu uns!  

Guckst Du hier!!


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Ralph,
> 
> wenn bei Dir nichts geht komm doch einfach zu uns!
> 
> Guckst Du hier!!


Bei mir geht immer was...


----------



## redrace (3. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> die Tour, die ich letzten Samstag bereits angeboten hatte (aber leider nicht fahren konnte) möchte ich ja wie angekündigt, je nach Wetter, diesen Samstag fahren. Ich habe hier einmal einen ganzen Haufen Bilder hochgeladen, die vor allem die Singletrails bzw. die technisch z.Tl. recht schwierigen Abschnitte zeigen !
> 
> ...




Schade, jetzt fahr ich schon nach Willingen! Aber mit dem Motorrad!! Es sei denn es regnet dann melde ich mich nochmal bei Dir!!


----------



## Knax (3. Juni 2005)

"Morgen:
Am Samstag kann sich zeitweise die Sonne durchsetzen, zum Nachmittag und Abend bilden sich aber einige Schauer. Deutlich kühler als am Freitag mit Höchstwerten von 19 bis 21, in der Eifel 15 bis 16 Grad. Mäßiger bis frischer, stark böiger Wind um West. " www.wdr.de
...tja, was soll man da machen?! wann entscheidest du morgen, ob du die runde fährst, ralph???
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> "Morgen:
> Am Samstag kann sich zeitweise die Sonne durchsetzen, zum Nachmittag und Abend bilden sich aber einige Schauer. Deutlich kühler als am Freitag mit Höchstwerten von 19 bis 21, in der Eifel 15 bis 16 Grad. Mäßiger bis frischer, stark böiger Wind um West. " www.wdr.de
> ...tja, was soll man da machen?! wann entscheidest du morgen, ob du die runde fährst, ralph???
> mfg
> Knax


Wenn's so kommt wie gemeldet jetzt schon. Regen ist erst für den späten Nachmittag bzw. Abend gemeldet; also starte ich...
Und nicht vergessen: Das wird kein Rennen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (3. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht vergessen: Das wird kein Rennen...
> Grüsse
> Ralph


...wie kommst du denn auf die idee    ich will ja auch noch sonntag biken --> 
lockeres tempo ist (dieses mal) pflicht!
bis evtl. morgen
Knax


----------



## Knax (4. Juni 2005)

edit: ich bin um 11:00 in roetgen!!!
bis gleich,
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> edit: ich bin um 11:00 in roetgen!!!
> bis gleich,
> Knax


Ok, bin da ! Bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (4. Juni 2005)

Mein Händler hat mir Gestern dieses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




alte Peugeot RR (Stahl) ausgeliehen damit ich mal testen kann ob ich fahren kann auf der Straße. Wenn es funzt und ich keine großen Schmerzen beim fahren habe, werde ich erstmal damit versuchen ein paar Kilometer zu schrubben damit ich wieder an Euch rankomme! Vieleicht kann ich ja bald wieder unter Euch verweihlen!


----------



## charly245 (4. Juni 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zwar zur zeit noch ein wenig erkältet hoffe    aber das ich am sonntag wieder fit bin .....und dann bin ich auch dabei!
> eingetragen habe ich schonmal auf verdacht.
> 
> gruß kai




ich muß leider für morgen sonntag absagen ! .......bin leider immernoch erkältet   aber auf dem weg der besserung.
viel spaß
gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste Dir denn feines gekauft?


Nen Rahmen aus Carbon und ne Schwinge aus Alu. Heißt glaube ich Composite   guckst du neues Bike hier   Die Probefahrt heute hat mich völlig von diesem Teil fasziniert   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juni 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muß leider für morgen sonntag absagen


Ach so ja. Ich leider auch. René weiß schon Bescheid. Schaffe das leider zeitlich nicht   da ich um 15:00 Uhr weg muß. Fahre morgen früh deshalb schon um 08:00 Uhr ins Bergische. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ... guckst du neues Bike hier ...


Feines Teil !......welche Race Face Kurbel ist das genau ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Feines Teil !......welche Race Face Kurbel ist das genau ?


Race Face Deus XC mit integriertem Innenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Race Face Deus XC mit integriertem Innenlager.


Puh, mit der hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt...


----------



## IGGY (4. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nen Rahmen aus Carbon und ne Schwinge aus Alu. Heißt glaube ich Composite   guckst du neues Bike hier   Die Probefahrt heute hat mich völlig von diesem Teil fasziniert
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


Sehr schönes Rad! Ich gucke aber lieber nach einem RR. Haste keins zum verkauf


----------



## Dirk S. (5. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so ja. Ich leider auch. René weiß schon Bescheid. Schaffe das leider zeitlich nicht   da ich um 15:00 Uhr weg muß. Fahre morgen früh deshalb schon um 08:00 Uhr ins Bergische.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Das ist ja mal wieder super!  
Jetzt plant Rene endlich mal wieder eine Tour und alles sagen ab.   

Da ich in den nächsten drei Wochen wegen der Arbeit (Dienstreise nach Protugal   ) kaum zu Hause bin 
werde ich auch absagen und laufen gehen. Sonst schaffe ich den Köln - Marathon gar nicht.   
Wünsche den beiden übriggeblibenen viel Spass bei Trail Wars!


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juni 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Protugal



Du Protugiese!

Pfeife! Verräter! Judas!

Viel Spaß beim Laufen


----------



## Knax (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
nein, ich werde _nicht_ absagen   
bis gleich,
Knax


----------



## Dirk S. (5. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du Protugiese!
> 
> Pfeife! Verräter! Judas!
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Laufen



Ich liebe diese Komplimente am frühen Morgen!   
Milzmann wollte zur WBTS kommen. Das ist der Holger ohne Helm.
So, jetzt gehe ich endlich laufen.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juni 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe diese Komplimente am frühen Morgen!
> Milzmann wollte zur WBTS kommen. Das ist der Holger ohne Helm.
> So, jetzt gehe ich endlich laufen.


Na dann viel Spaß mit René & Holger ohne Helm Max; niemand da, der dich bremst...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (5. Juni 2005)

...da habe ich die rechnung wohl ohne meine eltern gemacht: "du warst doch gestern schon den ganzen tag weg...heute bleibst du mal hier"   
--> muss absagen... ich könnt mich aufregen!!!
bis dann
Knax


----------



## IGGY (5. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...da habe ich die rechnung wohl ohne meine eltern gemacht: "du warst doch gestern schon den ganzen tag weg...heute bleibst du mal hier"
> --> muss absagen... ich könnt mich aufregen!!!
> bis dann
> Knax


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...da habe ich die rechnung wohl ohne meine eltern gemacht: "du warst doch gestern schon den ganzen tag weg...heute bleibst du mal hier"
> --> muss absagen... ich könnt mich aufregen!!!
> bis dann
> Knax


Ich würde einen Teufel tun und meinen Kids den Sport verbieten; dafür müssten sie mir schon einen trifftigen Grund liefern !
"Du warst gestern den ganzen Tag weg...heute bleibst Du hier"...tztzt...
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (5. Juni 2005)

Können Themen auch umbenannt werden?

Hätte da den Vorschlag:

MTB-AbsagerTreff Wehebachtalsperre (Das 2.Jahr)

Immer wieder spannend zu lesen.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## Knax (5. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

>



jaja...was soll man machen   
aber dafür darf ich überhaupt biken   
bis dann
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> --> muss absagen... ich könnt mich aufregen!!!


Hab's gemerkt. HoH und ich haben bis 11.20Uhr gewartet und sind dann los gedüst. Deine pm kam ein bissle spät. Um 10Uhr saß ich schon auf dem Hobel.
Aber macht nix. Da konntest du ja nix machen 

Die Tour war ganz gut. Sind so gefahren wie geplant. Obermaubach, Panoramaweg an der Kapelle vorbei und den Felsenweg bei Nideggen. Hab keine Fotos gemacht. Das Tempo war zu hoch


----------



## IGGY (5. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde einen Teufel tun und meinen Kids den Sport verbieten; dafür müssten sie mir schon einen trifftigen Grund liefern !
> "Du warst gestern den ganzen Tag weg...heute bleibst Du hier"...tztzt...
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Naja wenn es zuviel ist und die gesundheit drunter leidet, finde ich es okay. Meiner Meinung nach verheitzt er sich sowieso wenn er so weiter macht. Aber das hatten wir ja schonmal, und ich will mich hier auch nicht als Erzieher aufspielen. 
Nichts für ungut


----------



## Knax (5. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn es zuviel ist und die gesundheit drunter leidet, finde ich es okay. Meiner Meinung nach verheitzt er sich sowieso wenn er so weiter macht. Aber das hatten wir ja schonmal, und ich will mich hier auch nicht als Erzieher aufspielen.
> Nichts für ungut


...eh?! wer war das noch gleich, der den schnitt hochtreibt und an jedem berg den sprint eröffnet???   
war heute ne runde laufen und habe gemerkt, dass ich doch ziemlich platt war...
1:0 für die "erziehungsberechtigten"
guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe gemerkt, dass ich doch ziemlich platt war...
> 1:0 für die "erziehungsberechtigten"
> guten start in die woche!
> Knax


Und ich sach noch "tu langsam"...da kommen noch ein paar Hügelchen...


----------



## IGGY (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Gerstern hat sich der Breiniger Aussenposten aufgemacht um IGGY wieder durch die Wälder zu begleiten. Wir sind um 19 Uhr in Breinig gestartet. Unsere Route führte uns über die Felder Richtung Breingerwald wo wir uns auch direkt den ersten Singletrail reinzogen Richtung Venwegen. Von Venwegen aus den Trail runter nach Mulartshütte und dann Richtung Solchbachtal. Im Solchbachtal angekommen wurde dann der Paternoster erklummen. Am Gipfel des Paternosters wurde dann der erste Sprint des Abend s gefahren bei dem ich mich Max geschlagen geben mußte   ! Ich hätte nie gedacht das die ganze antrainierte Kraft so schnell wieder weg sein könnte. Nun gut. Oben angekommen sind wir dann Richtung Gatter, und von da aus Richtung WBTS. Da es noch sehr hell war um die Zeit entschlossen wir uns nochmal eine kleine Runde dranzuhängen, was mir aber schon deutlich Probleme bereitete   
Also mußte ich mich geschlagen geben und konnte mir dann den Rest von der Tour nur Kais neue Laufräder von hinten anschauen! Man sind die schön   
Am Ende der Tour hatte ich folgende Daten auf meinem Computer!
57,59km-02:50:14-954 Hm
Folgendes Fazit mußte ich dann leider aus der Tour ziehen. 
Schulter macht soweit keine Probleme ausser ab und zu eine eingeschlafene Hand. Aber die Beine wollen nicht so wie der Kopf will. Ich hoffe mal das ich bald wieder meine Form erreiche   
Es war trotzdem eine schöne Tour! Endlich von der Couch runter   
Zum Schluß möchte ich noch Max das Berg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und Kai das Sprint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  verliehen. Na wartet wenn ich wieder Fit bin   
So nun setzte ich mich wieder aufs Rad und fahre was Grundlagenausdauer


----------



## Knax (9. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Schluß möchte ich noch Max das Berg



...welche ehre, es vom meister persönlich überreicht zu bekommen   
du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass wir 2mal den berg rauf zum jägerhaus erklommen haben   
bis die tage
Knax


----------



## charly245 (9. Juni 2005)

und Kai das Sprint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  verliehen.[/QUOTE]


ich sage auch mal danke !

bin heute die gleiche tour nochmal gefahren...."weil es gestern so schön war!"
aber heute mal ohne die beiden "bremser"  

gestern 20,8 schnitt.......heute 22,9 schnitt! 

mensch ingo, du mußt aber was an dir tun....nich immer faul auf der couch liegen, chips essen und dabei ein bierchen trinken  

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (9. Juni 2005)

Ja ja! Kommt Zeit, kommt Ingo


----------



## Knax (9. Juni 2005)

..nu seit doch mal leise! wer das hier hört, will nie mehr mit uns fahren   
bis die tage
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ..nu seit doch mal leise! wer das hier hört, will nie mehr mit uns fahren
> bis die tage
> Knax


Blödsinn...wenn genug Hügel drin sind und es mindestens 70km sind, hab ich keine Angst vor Euch...gell Max...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (9. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn...wenn genug Hügel drin sind und es mindestens 70km sind, hab ich keine Angst vor Euch...gell Max...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


...hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich jetzt 4-5mal (bis ca. 300km) in der woche bike??? klar, dass man am ende der woche platt ist   
wir werden die tour bei zeiten noch mal mit dem breiniger außenposten wiederholen, so ne art team-zeitfahren   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (12. Juni 2005)

So langsam komme ich ja wieder von der Couch runter und muß mich schon was wundern das hier nichts mehr passiert. Gibt es den Treff nicht mehr? Währe schade drum wenn es sich zerschlägt oder?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> und muß mich schon was wundern das hier nichts mehr passiert. Gibt es den Treff nicht mehr? Währe schade drum wenn es sich zerschlägt oder?


Dann fahrt halt langsamer und haut nicht immer so auf den Putz bzgl. des gefahrenen Schnitt dann kommen auch wieder mehr Leute so wie bei den anderen Fahrgemeinschaften  


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fahrt halt langsamer und haut nicht immer so auf den Putz bzgl. des gefahrenen Schnitt dann kommen auch wieder mehr Leute so wie bei den anderen Fahrgemeinschaften
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


@all
Hallo,
Eure Touren hören sich ganz gut an, auch/trotz/wegen   des gefahrenen Schnitts. Ich würde mal den weiten Anreiseweg (ca. vonm Leverkusen) in Kauf nehmen, wenn Ihr mal eine Tour am Wochenende anbietet, für die es sich auch lohnt (ab Juli).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam komme ich ja wieder von der Couch runter und muß mich schon was wundern das hier nichts mehr passiert. Gibt es den Treff nicht mehr? Währe schade drum wenn es sich zerschlägt oder?


Moin,

nicht gleich nervös werden IGGY; man kann/muß sich ja nicht jedes WE treffen. Vergiss nicht, das einige von uns in Einruhr waren. Ich war übrigens zu einem Treffen in Nürnberg. Zwar wenig hügelig aber fantastische Singletrails !
Für den Bernd werden wir doch sicher noch einmal eine schöne Runde auf die Beine stellen, wobei ich erst Ende Juli aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2005)

LOL. Wir protzen doch nicht mit dem Schnitt. Wenn wir in einer großen Gruppe fahren, passen wir uns immer an! Ihr redet ja gerade so als währen wir Übermenschen. Da gibt es aber welche die schneller sind wie wir. Wenn nochmal ein Termin eingetragen wird bin ich dabei.
Mfg ein Thread und Termin beobachtender IGGY


----------



## Handlampe (13. Juni 2005)

******ACHTUNG  SPAM*******​

Tach zusammen

Schaut doch mal hier  vorbei.

Für die (zu) schnellen WBTS'ler gäbe es dann auch eine Speedgruppe


----------



## redrace (13. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ..nu seit doch mal leise! wer das hier hört, will nie mehr mit uns fahren
> bis die tage
> Knax



HUHU

ich glaube ich muss mir noch mal die Zeit nehmen!!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (13. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fahrt halt langsamer und haut nicht immer so auf den Putz bzgl. des gefahrenen Schnitt dann kommen auch wieder mehr Leute so wie bei den anderen Fahrgemeinschaften
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen , auch wenn es heisst wir passen uns an!
Es ist immer das selbe und am Ende heisst es dann :"Aber beim nächstenmal fahren wir langsam"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Naja vieleicht liegst an der mangelnden Fahrpraxis dieses Jahr, aber wie soll ich denn mitfahren wenn ich immer WSA fahren muss wenn ich bei Euch mitfahre .

JA JA ich weiss ist ja jeder selber Schuld man kann sein Tempo ja selber vorgeben....Geschenkt  !!!
Jeder kennt das selbst am besten ...wenn man in einer Gruppe mitfährt versucht man nicht gerade letzter zusein und wenn doch will man die anderen ja nicht allzu lang warten lassen damit die nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Also bis zum Nächstenmal

ciao Leutz


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ******ACHTUNG SPAM*******​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Netter Spam Uwe... ...würde gerne nochmal vorbeischauen, aber da bin ich noch in Urlaub...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2005)

Sorry aber nun muß ich mal was loswerden. 
Wie war es denn letztes Jahr als noch die meisten Fit wahren? Da ist auch immer eine Gruppe vorne abgehauen und die langsameren fuhren hinterher. Wir sind auch öfters alle zusammen gefahren und haben Spaß gehabt oder nicht? Jetzt wo einige meinen sie würden nicht mitkommen, wird gesagt man kann mit uns nicht mehr fahren, da wir ohne Verluste vorne wegholzen. Absoluter Blödsinn!
Ich komme doch selber im Moment nicht mehr mit, und komischer weise fahren wir drei zusammen!
Nun gut. Ich werde mal was für mich trainieren. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja dann nochmal bei schönem Wetter an der WBTS oder im umliegenden Wald!
Tschau


----------



## "TWIGGY" (13. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber ich finde es lachhaft.
> Wenn was eingetragen wird gucke ich mal ob ich dabei bin. Ansonsten fahre ich alleine!
> Tschau


Hab eigentlich nichts anderes erwartet


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2005)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eigentlich nichts anderes erwartet


Jetzt sag mal was du damit meinst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2005)

@IGGY, TWIGGY: Tip von mir: Telefoniert mal kurz...


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2005)

Ne ich verstehe das nicht was das jetzt auf einmal soll. Ich bekomme einen Hals.  Wenn es einem zu schnell ist auf der Runde kann man dann nicht sagen he Jungs macht mal was langsamer? Muß man dann nach der Tour es so hinstellen als würde es die anderen nicht Interessieren  ob einer nicht mitkommt!? Ich kann keinem hintern Kopf gucken und sehen aha der kann nicht mehr. Ich für meinen Teil sehe es so , das ich in einer Gruppe fahren will um Spaß zu haben, und nicht um zu zeigen wie schnell ich fahren kann. Wenn ich ohne Verluste fahren will dann fahre ich alleine für mich. Da kann ich mich austoben. Oder wir sprechen es vorher ab so wie mit Max das wir schonmal uns gegenseitig aufhetzen. 
Ich fahre gerne mit Euch. Wenn das andersrum nicht so ist. Okay, dann muß ich damit leben!
So nun halte ich meinen Mund sonst gibt es hier nacher noch Knatsch den ich garnicht haben will da ich alle sehr gerne mag. ALLE!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (13. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ich verstehe das nicht was das jetzt auf einmal soll. Ich bekomme einen Hals. Wenn es einem zu schnell ist auf der Runde kann man dann nicht sagen he Jungs macht mal was langsamer? Muß man dann nach der Tour es so hinstellen als würde es die anderen nicht Interessieren ob einer nicht mitkommt!? Ich kann keinem hintern Kopf gucken und sehen aha der kann nicht mehr. Ich für meinen Teil sehe es so , das ich in einer Gruppe fahren will um Spaß zu haben, und nicht um zu zeigen wie schnell ich fahren kann. Wenn ich ohne Verluste fahren will dann fahre ich alleine für mich. Da kann ich mich austoben. Oder wir sprechen es vorher ab so wie mit Max das wir schonmal uns gegenseitig aufhetzen.
> Ich fahre gerne mit Euch. Wenn das andersrum nicht so ist. Okay, dann muß ich damit leben!
> So nun halte ich meinen Mund sonst gibt es hier nacher noch Knatsch den ich garnicht haben will da ich alle sehr gerne mag. ALLE!


Ich will auch keinen Knatsch!!!
Ich will nur daruf hinweisen das vieleicht andere die EUCH nicht kennen durch das was geschrieben wird abgeschreckt werden.
Aber was solls ich zieh mich wieder zurück und überlasse euch das Feld und wenn ich mitfahre fahr ich mit und wenn nicht dann eben nicht...gell.


----------



## redrace (13. Juni 2005)

HUHU

Habt euch wieder lieb, redet miteinander, lest  wie ich mein Wochenende verbracht habe und staunt!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Juni 2005)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch keinen Knatsch!!!
> Ich will nur daruf hinweisen das vieleicht andere die EUCH nicht kennen durch das was geschrieben wird abgeschreckt werden.


Unterschrieben     

Aber halt mal. Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage kein Streß verbreiten, nur weiß ich halt, daß einige Leute wegen dieser immer wieder von euch beschriebenen Tempohatz fernbleiben. Auch wenn ihr das mit Sicherheit damit nicht beabsichtigt oder gar protzen wollt. Aber irgendwie hat man nicht den Eindruck das eine schöne entspannte Tour zwecks Spaß am gemeinsamen Biken stattfinden soll. Siehe Zitat von TWIGGY oben.

Und damit ich hier nicht nur als Nörgler auftrete, werde ich als Ortsfremder  für den 26.06 eine ca. 65KM lange, von mir ausgearbeitete Tour, ab der WBTS anbieten. Morgen mehr.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Unterschrieben
> 
> Aber halt mal. Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage kein Streß verbreiten, nur weiß ich halt, daß einige Leute wegen dieser immer wieder von euch beschriebenen Tempohatz fernbleiben. Auch wenn ihr das mit Sicherheit damit nicht beabsichtigt oder gar protzen wollt. Aber irgendwie hat man nicht den Eindruck das eine schöne entspannte Tour zwecks Spaß am gemeinsamen Biken stattfinden soll. Siehe Zitat von TWIGGY oben.


Gut. Dann werde ich mal was klarstellen für alle die hier mitlesen und fernbleiben weil sie meinen die rasen ja nur.
Wir fahren der Gruppe angepasstes Tempo. Wir nehmen Rücksicht auf langsamere.Wir freuen uns über neue Gesichter. Wir fahren nur was schneller wenn es abgesprochen ist oder wenn wir alleine fahren.Und wir beabsichtigen nicht zu protzen mit der Schnittangabe!
Ich habe TWIGGY gern und das weis er auch. Nur ich habe das in dem ersten Posting von Dir nicht daraus verstanden das das nur ein Hinweis sein soll. 
Vieleicht reden wir auch nur immer aneinander vorbei oder verstehen uns gegenseitig falsch. 
Aber ich finde es blöde wenn du schreibst das du einfach wegbleibst und auch hier nichts mehr schreibst. Ist doch Blödsinn! Ich fahre gerne mit Dir.
Fahren wir Morgenfrüh?


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...werde ich als Ortsfremder  für den 26.06 eine ca. 65KM lange, von mir ausgearbeitete Tour, ab der WBTS anbieten. Morgen mehr.


Wollte gerade eine Versöhnungstour eintragen, aber wenn der Jörg einen Termin macht, schließe ich mich an! 

Ansonsten empfehle ich etwas Merziger zu trinken! Denn Merziger macht...


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ... lest  wie ich mein Wochenende verbracht habe und staunt!!


Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz! Wie ich sehe, warst du mit deinem Pfullie unterwegs


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2005)

Ähh, sorry ich schon wieder! Aber alle guten Dinge sind drei 

Mittwoch jemand Lust auf eine Feierabend-Runde? 18Uhr, WBTS, Eschweiler Stadtwald oder Solchbachtal? Ca. 2 Std.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh, sorry ich schon wieder! Aber alle guten Dinge sind drei
> 
> Mittwoch jemand Lust auf eine Feierabend-Runde? 18Uhr, WBTS, Eschweiler Stadtwald oder Solchbachtal? Ca. 2 Std.?


Wir Breiniger fahren Mittwoch Abend eine Runde. Aber ich denke das es nichts vor 19 Uhr wird. Oder Kai schaffen wir das?


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2005)

19Uhr wäre auch OK. Ich kann ja vorher noch ein bissle rum toben. Muß morgen erstmal mein Rädchen durchchecken. Hat am Sonntag ganz schon gelitten!


----------



## redrace (13. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz! Wie ich sehe, warst du mit deinem Pfullie unterwegs



Ja, aber nur weil mir bei der Reparatur meines re. Schalthebel ein kleines Missgeschick passiert ist und der jetzt in Einzelteilen in einer Plastiktüte liegt und auf den Versand wartet!!


----------



## charly245 (13. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 19Uhr wäre auch OK. Ich kann ja vorher noch ein bissle rum toben. Muß morgen erstmal mein Rädchen durchchecken. Hat am Sonntag ganz schon gelitten!




hallo 
rene, ingo und max !
ich bin leider erst am mittwoch um 18:15uhr zuhause!!!! würde mich aber freuen wenn es zu einer gemeinsamen tour kommt. 
nun ist die frage wann und wo wir uns treffen?
ich komme mit umziehen und so...erst um 19uhr hier weg.
wäre schade wenn es nicht klappt
ideen ????

gruß kai


----------



## Knax (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...um die allgemeine wettkampf-laune zu steigern (bitte nicht als hetze verstehen)  , hier mein 2. anlauf für meine  marathon-prämiere: --> Sonntag: marathon in malmedy <-- .
ich finde es viel besser rennen in belgien zu fahren, als hier, weil
1. die preise für und um das rennen herum o.k. sind,
2. marathon in belgien viele trails meint und
3. es einfach nah liegt für uns!
wer fährt mit? start um 9:00 uhr   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> ...um die allgemeine wettkampf-laune zu steigern (bitte nicht als hetze verstehen)  , hier mein 2. anlauf für meine  marathon-prämiere: --> Sonntag: marathon in malmedy <-- .
> ich finde es viel besser rennen in belgien zu fahren, als hier, weil
> 1. die preise für und um das rennen herum o.k. sind,
> ...


Ist für mich und meine momentane Verfassung zu heftig. Ein ander mal!
@KAI Vieleicht macht René den Termin was später. Wenn es nicht klappt fahren wir auf alle Fälle. Oder Max?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (13. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> ...um die allgemeine wettkampf-laune zu steigern (bitte nicht als hetze verstehen)  , hier mein 2. anlauf für meine  marathon-prämiere: --> Sonntag: marathon in malmedy <-- .
> ich finde es viel besser rennen in belgien zu fahren, als hier, weil
> 1. die preise für und um das rennen herum o.k. sind,
> ...



N'Abend,

wenn nix dazwischen kommt, werde ich an der Kathedrale stehen.  
 VagueDossardNameNatGeb.EquipeLicencePayé 	 		
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*KÜHN Holger*DEU1968IBC DIMB RACING TEAMSÜB 162870-12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Grüße

HU


----------



## Knax (14. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nicht klappt fahren wir auf alle Fälle. Oder Max?


...ich habe diese woche (mittwoch - freitag) theateraufführungen   
daher auch die probenwochenende, die mir meinen platz im euregio-cup vermießt haben  !!! diese woche kann ich erst wieder am sonntag.
bis dann
Knax


----------



## Dirk S. (14. Juni 2005)

Ja was ist denn hier los????   
Da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht in das Forum und schon werden
die Messer gewetzt!   

Habt Euch nun alle wieder lieb und tragt schöne Termine ein!    

Wäre doch schade, wenn die WBTS - Touren in Zukunft nicht mehr
stattfinden!
Was soll ich denn dann Sonntags sonst machen?!     

Leider habe ich wegen der schönen Arbeit zur Zeit nicht so viel Zeit zum Biken.
So wenig Kilometer wie in diesem Jahr, bin ich die letzten drei Jahre nicht gefahren.
Da hängt das schöne Scale an der Wand und wartet auf die schönen 
WBTS - Touren. Ich könnte heulen....   
Am Donnerstag geht erst einmal nach Portugal.
Nicht zum in der Sonne liegen, sondern zum Arbeiten.   
Wirklich!
Bin am 1 Juli wieder da. Tragt schon mal eine Tour für den 3 Juli ein.
Aber bitte dann langsam fahren, sonst komme ich nicht mit!   

So, nun vertragt Euch wieder und genießt die gemeinsamen WBTS - Touren!   

Der Sommer kommt mit großen Schritten!!!!!    
Dirk


----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Da hängt das schöne Scale an der Wand und wartet auf die schönen
> WBTS - Touren.


Ich kann es für dich ausführen wenn du magst. Dann staubt es nnicht ein und langeweilt sich auch nicht


----------



## Dirk S. (14. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es für dich ausführen wenn du magst. Dann staubt es nnicht ein und langeweilt sich auch nicht




Frauen und Bikes verleiht man doch nicht!   
Oder leihst Du mir dann auch deine Frau?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Juni 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht in das Forum und schon werden die Messer gewetzt!


Nur wenn man reizt bekommt man wieder Bewegung in eine Sache   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn man reizt bekommt man wieder Bewegung in eine Sache
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Du verwechselst da etwas. Beim Reizen wird gemauert. Hier ist Aussitzen und Treten gefragt. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Frauen und Bikes verleiht man doch nicht!
> Oder leihst Du mir dann auch deine Frau?


Klar kannste gerne mal haben. Aber die bringste nach 2 Stunden wieder zurück   
Aua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jetzt habe ich eine drüber bekommen !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kannste gerne mal haben. Aber die bringste nach 2 Stunden wieder zurück



Tja Dirk und nu ? Dann hol mal dein Scale von der Wand und dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Aber es wird wohl so ausgehen


----------



## Dirk S. (14. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Dirk und nu ? Dann hol mal dein Scale von der Wand und dann
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, das Du mir deine Frau verleihst!!    

Wenn Du mir das Scale heile wiederbringst sollten die zwei Stunden
auch reichen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, das Du mir deine Frau verleihst!!
> 
> Wenn Du mir das Scale heile wiederbringst sollten die zwei Stunden
> auch reichen......


Hahaha   
@ Herr Potzel
Folgender Vorschlag vom Breiniger Aussenposten. Wir treffen uns um 19 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz im Solchbachtal und fahren dann gemeinsam unsere Feierabendrunde! Was hälst du davon? Kannst dich ja dann vorher in Richtung Solchbachtal austoben.


----------



## redrace (14. Juni 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, das Du mir deine Frau verleihst!!
> 
> Wenn Du mir das Scale heile wiederbringst sollten die zwei Stunden
> auch reichen......




HUHU

Was machst Du denn die anderen 119 Minuten??


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wir treffen uns um 19 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz im Solchbachtal und fahren dann gemeinsam unsere Feierabendrunde! Was hälst du davon? Kannst dich ja dann vorher in Richtung Solchbachtal austoben.


OK! Bin am Mittwoch um 19Uhr am [P]Solchbachtal


----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> OK! Bin am Mittwoch um 19Uhr am [P]Solchbachtal


Super


----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2005)

Heute hat TWIGGY Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und lass dich reichlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 mal schön und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nicht zuviel sonst haste nacher noch eine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mfg IGGY


----------



## Knax (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
auch von mir 


Knax


----------



## rpo35 (15. Juni 2005)

@TWIGGY: Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag !!   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (15. Juni 2005)

Alles Gute latürnich auch aus der Ecke der Omerbacher.   

Vielleicht schafft man es ja doch bald eine gemeinsame Tour zu fahren!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo Twiggy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (15. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Twiggy




Von mir auch!!!

Hallo Meik,
das mit der 1 Minute kennst Du warscheinlich von zu Hause!


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Juni 2005)

Happy Birthday @ Twiggy


----------



## XCRacer (15. Juni 2005)

Twiggy for Präsident 

GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!


----------



## redrace (15. Juni 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Meik,
> das mit der 1 Minute kennst Du warscheinlich von zu Hause!



Ja das kenn ich aber 50 mal hintereinander!!  

Happy Birthday auch von mir Twiggy


----------



## "TWIGGY" (15. Juni 2005)

für die guten Wünsche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Hoffe Euch bald alle mal wieder zusehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Bis die Tage dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und immer schön  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​


----------



## IGGY (16. Juni 2005)

Heute gesellte sich ein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  aus Dürwis zum Breinigeraussenposten, da ein Platz zu vergeben war, weil ein Fahrer des Stammpersonals nichts besseres zu tuhen hatte, als in einer Theaterprobe der Julia auf dem Balkon was vorzusingen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nun ja. Was soll ich groß schreiben. Wir sind einige Berge hoch und runter gefahren und haben den ein oder anderen Trail mitgenommen! Halt unsere Feierabendtour.58km-2:48min-ca.1000Hm! Sorry aber ich habe zu dieser späten Stunde keine Lust mehr was zu schreiben! Vieleicht hat ja der Herr Potzel mehr Lust?
In diesem Sinne N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Heute gesellte sich ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir waren es 72,5km und 1000Hm. Bin gerne für den armen Max eingesprungen. Hat Spaß gemacht 

Sonntag 11Uhr, WBTS. Termin muß ich noch machen. Bis neulich


----------



## Knax (16. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Heute gesellte sich ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ein schnitt     von 20,7km/h ?!    da fehlt man einmal und ihr trödelt rum  
apropos theater: das publikum war außer sich (ich drufte/musste einen streber spielen...warum nur?!). 
bis die tage
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 11Uhr, WBTS. Termin muß ich noch machen. Bis neulich


Kann nicht. Fahre morgen nach Kirchzarten und tue mir dann am Sonntag bei vorhergesagten  34 Grad mal die Ultra Distanz an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Viele Grüße

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Juni 2005)

Soooo,

mein angekündigter Termin ist fertig   

Hier könnt ihr euch eintragen





Ich habe 10:00 Uhr gewählt, da die Tour schon was länger dauert. 
Wenn es der Mehrzahl angenehmer ist ginge auch 11:00 Uhr.
So jetzt laßt mich bloß nicht hängen und ich muß dann alleine los   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (16. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo,
> 
> mein angekündigter Termin ist fertig
> 
> ...



Hi,

also 11:00 wird mir zu spät. habe Abends noch Termin. Eine 10:00 werde ich einmal ins Auge fassen. 


@rene: Sonntag geht bei mir auch nicht. Gurke da entspannt durch das hohe Venn.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## Frank S. (16. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Sonntag 11Uhr, WBTS. Termin muß ich noch machen. Bis neulich



Hallo René,
ich glaube, dass ich am Sonntag noch eimal mit dabei bin. Ich kann aber noch nicht zusagen.


----------



## Knax (16. Juni 2005)

...da werde ich wahrscheinlich mitfahren: jeder kilometer zählt für transalp!!!   
Knax

P.S.: habt ihr schon mal so etwas gesehen??? --> Klick<--


----------



## IGGY (16. Juni 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo René,
> ich glaube, dass ich am Sonntag noch eimal mit dabei bin. Ich kann aber noch nicht zusagen.


He Frank das währe Klasse. Man hat sich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## IGGY (16. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: habt ihr schon mal so etwas gesehen??? --> Klick<--


Der Hammer


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre evtl. mit Boris in Malmedy aber selbst wenn nicht; "I prefer Saturdays"...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2005)

Malmedy ist gebongt ! 85km / 2400hm allerdings nicht am Anschlag !


----------



## XCRacer (16. Juni 2005)

*Termin für Sonntag 11Uhr!*

Habe als grobe Richtung mal die "Schöne Aussicht" zum Rursee gedacht. Eventuell fahren wir auch mal kurz runter zum See. Wenn Interesse besteht, können wir auch am Wildpark Schmidt ein Käsebrot oder ein Stück Kuchen essen! Aber das kann man ja vor Ort nochmal abklären.


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2005)

Hab übrigens eben umgebaut...günstiger Umstieg auf Tubeless. Mal sehen was es bringt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (17. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab übrigens eben umgebaut...günstiger Umstieg auf Tubeless. Mal sehen was es bringt...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Uh Ralph der LRS ist doch verdammt schwer! Aber UST ist schon was feines!Sieht gut aus das Rad


----------



## redrace (17. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab übrigens eben umgebaut...günstiger Umstieg auf Tubeless. Mal sehen was es bringt...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU

Jetzt musst Du nur noch ordentliche reifen drauf machen und dann wird alles gut!!


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juni 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Jetzt musst Du nur noch ordentliche reifen drauf machen und dann wird alles gut!!


Die sind jut...Boris hat für mich getestet.... Außerdem soll der auch für den Alpencross gut sein, das will ich mir mit 'nem RR nicht antun !


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Uh Ralph der LRS ist doch verdammt schwer! Aber UST ist schon was feines!Sieht gut aus das Rad


Hab ich fast übersehen...der ist nicht viel schwerer als der alte......außerdem isses mir wurscht; ich fahr ja langsamer als ihr...


----------



## redrace (18. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind jut...Boris hat für mich getestet.... Außerdem soll der auch für den Alpencross gut sein, das will ich mir mit 'nem RR nicht antun !



Mit den RR nicht aber mit den Little Albert!! Schließlich Himalayagetestet!!


----------



## Frank S. (18. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Termin für Sonntag 11Uhr!*
> 
> Habe als grobe Richtung mal die "Schöne Aussicht" zum Rursee gedacht. Eventuell fahren wir auch mal kurz runter zum See. Wenn Interesse besteht, können wir auch am Wildpark Schmidt ein Käsebrot oder ein Stück Kuchen essen! Aber das kann man ja vor Ort nochmal abklären.



Sorry,aber ich bin morgen nicht dabei.
Bin heute mit meiner Frau und dem Tandem im Laufenburger Wald unterwegs gewesen und werde morgen Vormittag eine Runde auf der Sophie drehen und dann morgen Nachmittag noch was im Garten arbeiten.
Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (18. Juni 2005)

Noch was!

*Mein Garmin etrex Legend ist zu verkaufen.*

Wer Interesse hat einfach eine PM an mich.


----------



## IGGY (18. Juni 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was!
> 
> *Mein Garmin etrex Legend ist zu verkaufen.*
> 
> Wer Interesse hat einfach eine PM an mich.


Was ist denn das?


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das?


Nix für Dich, es macht das Rad knappe 200gr schwerer...


----------



## Frank S. (19. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das?



Das ist ein GPS Gerät mit Kartendarstellung.


----------



## Knax (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
irgendetwas scheint der gott des marathon gegen mich zu haben: habe mich ordentlich erkältet 


die nächste gelegenheit kommt garantiert bald!
bis dann
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> irgendetwas scheint der gott des marathon gegen mich zu haben: habe mich ordentlich erkältet
> 
> 
> ...


Gibs zu, Du hast dich gestern fürchterlich besoffen......Wünsch Dir gute Besserung. Malmedy war geil aber bei der Hitze nicht von schlechten Eltern...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (19. Juni 2005)

Kaiserwetter bei unserer Tour zum "Wildpark Schmidt". Getroffen haben sich an der Wehebachtalsperre Charly245, Iggy, Talybont, Pacman und XCRacer. Wir sind wie so oft über Thönbachweg und Kleinhau den Dresbachtrail hinunter nach Obermaubach gefahren.















Denn rechts am Stausee vorbei und über Zweifall in das Kalltal. Ein wenig das Kalltal entlang und dann den lange zehrenden Anstieg hinauf nach Schmidt. Im Wildpark Schmidt wurden keine Mühen gescheut, denn man öffnete uns das Tor, damit wir unsere Räder mit hinein nehmen konnten. Lobenswert!




(klicken für Groß)

Kurz bei der Schönen Aussicht die selbige genossen, ein Gruppenfoto gemacht und dann hinunter zum Rursee gebraust. Ein paar Kilometer den See entlang, hier war einiges los und dann hinauf nach Klaus. Nachdem Kai von einer Wespe gestochen wurde, wurde dann der zu weich eingestellte Dämpfer von Pacman eingestellt.















Den Missepad hinunter nach Mestrenger Mühle und einen feinen Trail hinauf nach Vossenack. Für diesen knackigen Anstieg hat man mich mehrfach verflucht! 

Nun den Trail hinter dem Forsthaus hinunter und quer durch den Hürtgenwald zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.






Feine Tour mit einer angenehmenTruppe im homogenen Tempo 
Es waren etwa 65km und 1280Hm

*Alle Bilder*


----------



## IGGY (19. Juni 2005)

HI
Das war nach langer zeit mal wieder eine Sehr schöne Tour mit Euch! Der Trail hoch nach Vossenack ist in meinem Speicher gespeichert worden. Den fahren wir mal mit Max.
@Knax Oh das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Hättet dann Gestern die Tour doch nicht mitfahren sollen oder? Gute Besserung!


----------



## Knax (19. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> Das war nach langer zeit mal wieder eine Sehr schöne Tour mit Euch! Der Trail hoch nach Vossenack ist in meinem Speicher gespeichert worden. Den fahren wir mal mit Max.
> @Knax Oh das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Hättet dann Gestern die Tour doch nicht mitfahren sollen oder? Gute Besserung!


...verdammte sch****    ich kriege schon bei einem tag pause die krise und im moment setzen sich meine nebenhöhlen zu...


guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## Dirk S. (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusamen,
das hört sich nach ein paar echt guten Touren an!

Ich durfte Gestern den ganzen Tag am Strand liegen!   
Musste mir den ganzen Tag die Stringfische anschauen!    
Viele Grüße aus Portugal.

Dirk


----------



## IGGY (20. Juni 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Musste mir den ganzen Tag die Stringfische anschauen!
> 
> 
> Dirk


Die hätte ich auch gerne gesehen!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Juni 2005)

Kurzbericht meines Ultra-Black-Forest Marathon

Die Hitzeschlacht ( teilweise bis 45 Grad am letzten Anstieg ) hätte ich unter normalen Umständen hervorragend für mich beendet.
Fahrzeit 06 Std 28 Min. für die 116KM und 3135 HM. Gesamtzeit 08 Std. 15 Min. Erster Defekt, nach einem Felsendownhill ca. 10 cm langer Riß im nagelneuen Michelin Tubeless. Da bin ich wohl an einen Rasiermesserstein vorbei.  Rep. unmöglich also ca. 4KM bis zum nächsten Service gelaufen und  dort nen neuen Reifen montiert bekommen und weiter ( hallo Dirk  kommt dir das bekannt vor ? ) Auf der nächsten Steinabfahrt zisch, ein Loch in der Lauffläche. Schlauch reingemacht und weiter. Nach ca. 10 Km zisch, das Loch ist aufgerissen und Schlauch kam durch. Den Reifen von innen prov. geflickt und neuen Schlauch rein. Hatte Gott sei Dank 2 dabei. Dann peng, die Gaspumpe ist zerfetzt    Alles in die Büsche geschmissen und mich auf die Wiese zum sonnen gelegt    Nach etlichen Minuten erbarmten sich 2 sehr nette Fahrer mit Trans-Alp Trikots mir zu helfen und spendeten ausreichend Luft. Irgenwann ging es weiter. Ich bin hinter denen her gehetzt um Beistand zu haben. Die 2 hatten vorher auch mehrere Defekte.
Als Belohnung das die mir geholfen haben, habe ich sie in einem kapitalem Zielsprint unter dem Jubel der Zuschauer niedergerungen   Foto kommt hoffentlich. Habe ihnen dann aber noch nen Bier ausgegeben    
Also bin ich trotz aller Probleme durchgefahren und war am Ende auch froh drüber. Mit meiner An- und Abfahrt zum Hotel hatte ich gestern insgesamt 141 KM und 3480 HM in den Beinen. Jetzt freu ich mich am Sonntag auf die flachen Berge der Eifel   

Viele Grüße

der Plattenjörg


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2005)

juten Tach,

geht morgen eigentlich auch was, oder hat jemand Lust so ab 11:00 Uhr. Ich würd mir schon was Nettes einfallen lassen !
Oder was machen die Omerbacher ? Ich hab noch keinen Termin gesehen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzbericht meines Ultra-Black-Forest Marathon
> 
> Die Hitzeschlacht ( teilweise bis 45 Grad am letzten Anstieg ) hätte ich unter normalen Umständen hervorragend für mich beendet.
> Fahrzeit 06 Std 28 Min. für die 116KM und 3135 HM. Gesamtzeit 08 Std. 15 Min. Erster Defekt, nach einem Felsendownhill ca. 10 cm langer Riß im nagelneuen Michelin Tubeless. Da bin ich wohl an einen Rasiermesserstein vorbei.  Rep. unmöglich also ca. 4KM bis zum nächsten Service gelaufen und  dort nen neuen Reifen montiert bekommen und weiter ( hallo Dirk  kommt dir das bekannt vor ? ) Auf der nächsten Steinabfahrt zisch, ein Loch in der Lauffläche. Schlauch reingemacht und weiter. Nach ca. 10 Km zisch, das Loch ist aufgerissen und Schlauch kam durch. Den Reifen von innen prov. geflickt und neuen Schlauch rein. Hatte Gott sei Dank 2 dabei. Dann peng, die Gaspumpe ist zerfetzt    Alles in die Büsche geschmissen und mich auf die Wiese zum sonnen gelegt    Nach etlichen Minuten erbarmten sich 2 sehr nette Fahrer mit Trans-Alp Trikots mir zu helfen und spendeten ausreichend Luft. Irgenwann ging es weiter. Ich bin hinter denen her gehetzt um Beistand zu haben. Die 2 hatten vorher auch mehrere Defekte.
> ...




RESPEKT Jörg 

Ich glaube, ich hätte schon nach dem ersten kapitalen Luftverlust die Segel gestrichen


----------



## IGGY (24. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> juten Tach,
> 
> geht morgen eigentlich auch was, oder hat jemand Lust so ab 11:00 Uhr. Ich würd mir schon was Nettes einfallen lassen !
> Oder was machen die Omerbacher ? Ich hab noch keinen Termin gesehen...
> ...


Aehm ich fahre Morgen mit Kai um 10.30 Uhr in Breinig los. Wir haben aber vor ein wenig GA1 zu fahren, da ich Gestern ziemlich saure Beine hatte   
Wenn es nicht zu schnell ist können wir zusammen fahren!?


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2005)

ist mir zu früh; nippel eben noch am letzten Kölsch vom Grillabend...  


			
				IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm ich fahre Morgen mit Kai um 10.30 Uhr in Breinig los. Wir haben aber vor ein wenig GA1 zu fahren, da ich Gestern ziemlich saure Beine hatte
> Wenn es nicht zu schnell ist können wir zusammen fahren!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2005)

Wollte nur mal hier drauf verweisen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1981760#post1981760
Zur Not gibt's ja die www.wbts-biker.de.vu -Shoutbox und den Chat 

Falls morgen früh jemand aus dem Kölner Raum zur WBTS kommen möchte, sollte die Vollsperrung der A4 zwischen Buir und Düren berücksichtigen!

Happy Trails


----------



## Happy_User (26. Juni 2005)

Moin,

ich mach mich dann einmal auf den Weg. Sehen uns auf der Mauer.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Bei den Breinigern gibt es leider keine guten Nachrichten von der Tour. Wir müßen leider wieder einen tragischen Ausfall verzeichnen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Am Ende der gestrigen Tour ist Kai auf einer Abfahrt Richtung WBTS ziemlich heftig gestürtzt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und hat sich dabei die Hand gebrochen! 
Auf diesem Weg nochmal gute Besserung! Komm recht bald wieder.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juni 2005)

Übel, übel...und das gerade jetzt...  Wie schlimm isses den Kai ? Ich hoffe, es ist kein so komplizierter Bruch und es heilt schnell ! Also; melde Dich mal...

Gute Besserung !
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (26. Juni 2005)

Das hört sich nicht gut an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gute Besserung Kai ,hoffe für dich das du schnellst möglich wieder auf bike kommst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cu


----------



## hama687 (26. Juni 2005)

hi zusammen natürlich auch von mir gute besserung mal ne frage neben bei das es sonntag um 11 uhr an der talspeere los geht steht immer noch ? bzw ich hab den thread auch richtig verstanden das immer einer am anfang der woche die strecke vorgibt und hier bescheid sagt wie schwer das ganze ist? wenn das wirklich alles so klappt bin ich doch woll nächste woche auch mal aus neugier dabei ( fals ich es richtig verstanden habe )


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hi zusammen natürlich auch von mir gute besserung mal ne frage neben bei das es sonntag um 11 uhr an der talspeere los geht steht immer noch ? bzw ich hab den thread auch richtig verstanden das immer einer am anfang der woche die strecke vorgibt und hier bescheid sagt wie schwer das ganze ist? wenn das wirklich alles so klappt bin ich doch woll nächste woche auch mal aus neugier dabei ( fals ich es richtig verstanden habe )


Nächste Woche machen wir die Blankenheimtour. Steht was weiter oben. Aber sonst hast du das alles richtig verstanden. Es wird immer vorher hier ein Termin gemacht wo alles zur Tour drinsteht. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja dann mal. Neue Gesichter sind immer willkommen


----------



## hama687 (26. Juni 2005)

dann doch die frage wo steht das denn?^^ ps bzw wo ist das ?


----------



## charly245 (26. Juni 2005)

@all
lieben dank für die netten grüße!

kleiner bericht:
bei ner schnellen abfahrt zur wbts habe ich versucht zwischen zwei schlamm-wasser-matsch-pfützen zu fahren.
gelang nich so wirklich!... mein bike lag in der linken und ich in der rechten pfütze.  
laut ingo, hätte man nur ein bike durch die gegend fliegen sehen und ne riesen wasserfontäne  

nach kurzem "körper-check" ging es dann aber die restlichen kilometer zurück und dann war bei ingo bike putzen angesagt.
wo ich dann erstmal schimpfe von ingos frau bekommen habe "warum ich denn nicht schon längst im krankenhaus wäre?"
das geschimpfe ging dann bei mir zuhause von meiner frau NATÜRLICH weiter !
Also, ab ins krankenhaus!  

dort bekam ich ne wundversorgung der abschürfungen , ne neue impfung und es wurden roentgenbilder der hand gemacht.

ergebnis: 
mittelhandknochen gebrochen....die bruchstelle bzw. die knochen sind aber leider schon auseinander gewandert...so das ich eventuell operiert werden muß  
das erfahre ich aber gleich per telefon!

trotz allem.....6wochen nicht biken     

dann sach ich mal....bis die tage!

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (26. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Schön schön! Ich hatte mich am Freitag mit mcmarkie (neu im Form) in Eschweiler getroffen. Nach gut 1 Std. Fahrt hat mir meine Magura gezeigt wie bissig sie sein kann. Ich bin über den Lenker geflogen und hab mich  mit dem rechten Arm aufgefangen. Speichenköpfchen gebrochen, Arm in Gips. Morgen wird ein Termin für ne OP gemacht. Und das bei dem tollen Wetter    Eine Minute vorher habe ich noch triumphiert das ich noch nie gestürzt bin.

Gute Besserung also Leidensgenosse!


----------



## Knax (26. Juni 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ergebnis:
> mittelhandknochen gebrochen....



auch von mir auf dem offiziellen wege GUTE BESSERUNG!!!
hoffe nur, dass meine eltern keinen wind von den ganzen verletzungen bekommen, sonst kann ich mein bike im schuppen lassen   
bis dann
Knax


edit: für alle, denen es nicht nur spass macht sich selber zu quälen, sondern anderen beim quälen zu zusehen, heute abend auf ARTE den film "höllentour" sehen - ein muss!


----------



## Cheng (26. Juni 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> dann doch die frage wo steht das denn?^^ ps bzw wo ist das ?



Der Termin der Touren wird in der Regel hier in den jeweiligen Threads angekündigt. Man kann natürlich auch im  Last-Minute-Biking alle Termine einsehen und sich eintragen. Bitte aber immer auf die Schwierigkeits-Stufen und die KM Angabe achten!!  

Hier noch einmal der Termin für alle Mitfahrwilligen zum Rureifelcross!! 

@Charly: Natürlich auch von mir alles Gute und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## hama687 (26. Juni 2005)

also wenn man auch noch in Köln zu steigen kann bin ich doch sehr gerne dabei und lass mich einfach mal überraschen wie das so wird... darf man fragen habt ihr alle high end bikes usw oder kann man auch als "normal" mensch mit machen?^^


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juni 2005)

*Gute Besserung an Kai und Michi!*

Wir (Jörg und ich) haben heute kurz vor Dürwiß einen verletzten Radfahrer auf einem Asphaltweg liegend gefunden. Haben den Notartzt angerufen, der auch innerhalb wenigen Minuten vor Ort war. Jörg schreibt bestimmt morgen einen kurzen Bericht zu unserem Nordeifel Halb-MA.

-------------

*@hama687:* Ich würde den Rureifel-Cross nicht unterschätzen. Ist vielleicht nicht gerade eine "Einsteigertour". Zumal es kein zurück gibt, denn der Zug fährt ohne uns weiter. Ein "_einfach mal überraschen wie das so wird_" kann dann böse ins Auge gehen 



> darf man fragen habt ihr alle high end bikes usw oder kann man auch als "normal" mensch mit machen?


Spielt doch keine Rolle, ob wir oder Du High-End-Räder fahren! Bei uns steht der Mensch und der Spaß im Vordergrund. Übrigens: "normal" sind wir nicht


----------



## hama687 (26. Juni 2005)

hmm da stand doch leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Juni 2005)

*Auch von mir gute Besserung und möglichst schnelle Genesung.*

Morgen gibt es einen Kurzbericht zu unserem heutigem Halb-MA ( obwohl es insgesamt doch über 100 KM waren ) und einige Fotos. Muß wieder weg    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juni 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bin über den Lenker geflogen und hab mich  mit dem rechten Arm aufgefangen...


Mensch, mensch...schon wieder einer...  ....Wenn ich das so lese frag ich mich immer, wann es mich erwischt   ...Ich glaub ich nehm bergab wieder ein bischen Gas raus...

Gute Besserung Michi !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich glaub ich nehm bergab wieder ein bischen Gas raus...


Ach wat Ralph, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert!   
Mußt nur entsprechenden Auslauf haben  
Gute Besserung allen Lädierten...wird schon wieder!


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach wat Ralph, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert!
> Mußt nur entsprechenden Auslauf haben
> Gute Besserung allen Lädierten...wird schon wieder!


Ne ne!
Ich für meinen Teil mache das jetzt nicht mehr das ich mit aller macht versuche schnell hinterher zukommen. Ist mir zu gefährlich geworden. Ich kann ja dann am Berg wieder aufholen


----------



## Cheng (26. Juni 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm da stand doch leicht



Leicht bezieht sich in diesem Fall auf die Wegbeschaffenheit.
Mittel Tempo eher auf die Länge der Strecke. Es können locker 90 km und 1500hm werden, zumal XCRacer die Tour noch ein wenig ändern möchte und ein Asphaltstück durch WAB oder Trail austauscht.

Schau dir den Eintrag mal an und klicke auf den Link von XCRacer:



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Rureifel Cross 2005
> 
> Geführt von XCRacer fahren wir den Rureifelcross 2005.
> 
> ...


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2005)

Wie ist das denn jetzt eigentlich mit den Zugtickets geklärt worden? Machen wir nun ein Gruppenticket oder jeder einzeln? Was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## Cheng (26. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das denn jetzt eigentlich mit den Zugtickets geklärt worden? Machen wir nun ein Gruppenticket oder jeder einzeln? Was kostet der Spaß?



Das werde ich diese Woche am Aachener HBF abklären und Euch dann alle informieren. Ich werde versuchen ein Gruppenticket zu bekommen!


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juni 2005)

Hier schon mal ein paar Fotos von heute: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7656

@Knax: Wieder erholt vom Bergzeitfahren? Wusste gar nicht, das du so 'nen roten Kopp kriegen kannst


----------



## Knax (27. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier schon mal ein paar Fotos von heute: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7656
> 
> @Knax: Wieder erholt vom Bergzeitfahren? Wusste gar nicht, das du so 'nen roten Kopp kriegen kannst


...h3h3! 6kg mehrgewicht auf den schultern und dann kette rechts zum jägerhaus hoch, irgendwo ist dann schluss   
guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...h3h3! 6kg mehrgewicht auf den schultern...


Hattest Du da das Bier für danach drin oder was ?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2005)

Nochmal kurz an unsere Verletzten...ihr wißt garnicht, wie gut es Euch geht:
Invaliden-Thread heute morgen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal kurz an unsere Verletzten...ihr wißt garnicht, wie gut es Euch geht:
> Invaliden-Thread heute morgen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




L.d.S.* Part 12745

Wir wissen schon, warum wir uns mit beiden Rädern nicht mehr als 20cm vom Boden entfernen.... 


*L.d.S. = Lernen durch Schmerzen


----------



## charly245 (27. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal kurz an unsere Verletzten...ihr wißt garnicht, wie gut es Euch geht:
> Invaliden-Thread heute morgen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




danke!  
nun gehts mir schon besser   
der arme kerl.....

is ja auch bei mir alles nich so schlimm.....
aber 5 bis 6 wochen nicht biken.......ist schon großer mist !
und dann noch bei dem schönen wetter !


----------



## Dirk S. (27. Juni 2005)

Was sagte Churchill noch:
"Sport ist Mord oder so!"

Wenn ich das hier so lese, bekommt man ja eine Gänsehaut!
Trotz allem möchte ich am Sonntag gerne mitfahren.

Habe aber die letzten beiden Wochen fast kein Sport machen können.
Dafür viel Sightseeing usw.

Dienstreisen sind ja so anstrengend!   
Von hier aus Setubal gute Besserung an allle Verletzten und
an die anderen kein Hals und Beinbruch!  

Dirk


----------



## IGGY (27. Juni 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Habe aber die letzten beiden Wochen fast kein Sport machen können.
> Dirk


Wir beide können ja hinterher robben. Bin auch noch nicht so fit!


----------



## Knax (27. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest Du da das Bier für danach drin oder was ?...


...das war die transalp-probe-packung   ...wollte mal testen, was mein rücken so alles verträgt: kann mich heute kaum rumdrehen   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzbericht meines Ultra-Black-Forest Marathon
> 
> Die Hitzeschlacht ( teilweise bis 45 Grad am letzten Anstieg ) hätte ich unter normalen Umständen hervorragend für mich beendet.
> Fahrzeit 06 Std 28 Min. für die 116KM und 3135 HM. Gesamtzeit 08 Std. 15 Min. Erster Defekt, nach einem Felsendownhill ca. 10 cm langer Riß im nagelneuen Michelin Tubeless...


Mahlzeit,

hab ganz vergessen zu sagen dass ich das total krass finde, was Du da abziehst...   ...Sag mal, welcher Michelin war das ? Der XCR dry ? Bin ich froh, dass ich den nicht genommen hab. Scheint sehr empfindlich zu sein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das war die transalp-probe-packung ...


Das muß ich auch in Kürze mal testen; wann bist Du weg ?


----------



## Knax (27. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das muß ich auch in Kürze mal testen; wann bist Du weg ?


start ist am 31.7. und geht bis zum 6.8. bleibe dann aber noch eine woche am gardasee und kann dort noch die gegend unsicher machen   
soviel zum thema "ferien"   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ganz vergessen zu sagen dass ich das total krass finde, was Du da abziehst...   ...Sag mal, welcher Michelin war das ? Der XCR dry ? Bin ich froh, dass ich den nicht genommen hab. Scheint sehr empfindlich zu sein...



Warum krass ? Ich nenne das eisernen Willen   
Es war der Michelin XCR Mud. Ich behaupte mal das wäre mit jedem Reifen passiert. Das war mein erster Reifendefekt nach 1,5 Jahren Tubeless mit Michelinreifen. Aber danach hatte ich ja noch 2 harmlose Platten. Und vorgestern auch schon wieder einen    Halt eine Pechsträhne. 

Viel Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es war der Michelin XCR Mud...


Shi$, den hab ich auch...  ...hat Malmedy aber heil überstanden und da ging es fürchterlich zur Sache. Pfeilschnelle Abfahrten über ziemlich fette und scharfe Steine...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg schreibt bestimmt morgen einen kurzen Bericht zu unserem Nordeifel Halb-MA.



Um kurz vor 10:00 Uhr trafen sich Holger, Knax, René und ich an der WBTS Staumauer zu meinem geplanten HA-Marathon durch die Nordeifel.
Es ging über die Albertushöhe den tollen Trail nach Gey runter, über  Gronauer Hecke hoch den langen Anstieg nach Kleinhau. Dann die neue Version Dreßbachtrail, danke René    nach Obermaubach. Von dort wieder hoch nach Bergstein und den Trail runter nach Zerkall. *Dann die Sensation. Ich habe René einen Abzweig von Zerkall ins Kalltal zeigen können den er noch nicht kannte *  
Über Schmidt ging es weiter nach Simonskall. Dort im steilen Wurzeltrail ereignete sich dann auch der einzigste Zwischenfall des Tages   
Naaa erkennt ihr ihn ? Wer ist das wohl     Unser guter René. 2 mal ist er beim aufsteigen direkt wieder umgefallen   








Weiter gings es zur Kalltalsperre, Forsthaus Jägerhaus, nen Stück Hasselbachgraben und von dort den berüchtigten Krebsbachtrail runter und zurück über den neuen RS-Hunter-Trail an der WBTS nach Schevenhütte. 
Auf der Rückfahrt zu René lag auf einem Radweg in Eschweiler ein Mann auf dem Rücken und schrie vor Schmerzen. Er hat sich wohl mit seinem Bike bei einer zu starken Vorderradbremsung überschlagen. René hat sich um den armen Kerl gekümmert während ich den Notarzt gerufen habe und diesen mit meinem Bike zur Unfallstelle gelotst habe. Ein RR-fahrer hielt auch noch an und sorgte dafür das das Bike des Mannes nach Hause kam. Nachdem die Notärzte anfingen den Mann zu versorgen sind René und ich dann auch los.

Insgesamt war es eine herrliche Tour, bei doch sehr angenehmen Wetter.
Ich hatte mit René 101 KM und ca. 1800 HM auf dem Tacho. Holger und Knax dürften nicht weniger gehabt haben. Also so gesehen war es dann wohl doch ein Marathon   

Einige Bilder hier 

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## Cheng (27. Juni 2005)

> ....über den neuen RS-Hunter-Trail an der WBTS....



@all: habt ihr das gelesen?   

Also ab in den Wald und neue Trails suche, wenn ihr Glück habt und bestimmte Leute diesen noch nicht kennen, wird er nach euch benannt!   

Tolle Idee Jörg!

muss jetzt weg, Trails suchen........


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und zurück über den neuen RS-Hunter-Trail an der WBTS nach Schevenhütte...


Hm...Hasselbach; Krebsbachtrail und vom Solchbachtal zur WBTS...ist es evtl der Trail (siehe Anhang) ? In der Karte sieht man den übrigens nicht, ich bin ihn aber schon einige male gefahren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (27. Juni 2005)

Nein Ralph,

wenn man vom Thönbachtrail wieder Richtung WBTS fährt, also am Rennweg-Parkplatz vorbei, kommt man nach der S-Kurve auf die Kreuzung wo man links zur Staumauer und rechts zur Strasse abbiegen kann. Dort geht es dann aber geradeaus. Man kommt dann fast direkt in Schevenhütte aus!

Werde einen Kartenausschnitt reinsetzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Ralph,
> 
> wenn man vom Thönbachtrail wieder Richtung WBTS fährt, also am Rennweg-Parkplatz vorbei, kommt man nach der S-Kurve auf die Kreuzung wo man links zur Staumauer und rechts zur Strasse abbiegen kann. Dort geht es dann aber geradeaus. Man kommt dann fast direkt in Schevenhütte aus!
> 
> Werde einen Kartenausschnitt reinsetzen!


Aha...merci ! Aber den von mir solltet ihr auch mal checken; kennt kaum einer !


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Naaa erkennt ihr ihn ? Wer ist das wohl     Unser guter René. 2 mal ist er beim aufsteigen direkt wieder umgefallen


Lüger, Lüger!

Ich habe Fotos gemacht und wollte dann wieder aufsteigen. Da ich nicht ins Pedal kam, bin ich noch vor den fetten Wurzeln wieder abgesprungen. Das ganze zwei mal! Pfaah  

Edit: Und mich dann auch noch mit Happy_Holger verwechseln! PFAAH! Jetzt bin ich beleidigt!


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...kennt kaum einer !



nee, ich heisse RS-Hunter...  

@Spitfire: Aber nochmals vielen Dank für die Ehre, dass ein Trail meinen Nicknamen erhalten hat; werde es bei Zeiten entsprechend honorieren...  ... lasst Euch nur mal überraschen

@alle Gestürtzten: gute Besserung; dieses WE hatte es scheinbar in sich...  ; aber ist halt wie bei der Formel 1, Regenwetter hat immer seine Tücken


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Fotos gemacht und wollte dann wieder aufsteigen. Da ich nicht ins Pedal kam, bin ich noch vor den fetten Wurzeln wieder abgesprungen. Das ganze zwei mal! Pfaah


Voooorsicht !! Denk dran. Ich steh auf der dunklen Seite der Macht


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Denk dran. Ich steh auf der dunklen Seite der Macht...


Mit anderen Worten: Du tappst im Dunkeln...


----------



## redrace (28. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Lüger, Lüger!
> 
> Ich habe Fotos gemacht und wollte dann wieder aufsteigen. Da ich nicht ins Pedal kam, bin ich noch vor den fetten Wurzeln wieder abgesprungen. Das ganze zwei mal! Pfaah



HUHU

Wer sich verteidigt klagt sich an!!  

@all

Bilder und Bericht vom EMC-Cup in Prüm am Sonntag sind online


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juni 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bilder und Bericht vom EMC-Cup in Prüm am Sonntag sind online


Na dann; herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1. Sieg !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juni 2005)

> gelang mir mein erster Sieg, und das nicht nur                in meiner Altersklasse sondern auch der Gesamtsieg im Rennen bei                den Senioren.


GLÜCKWUNSCH 

Wusst ichs doch! Aus dir wird mal ein ganz großer!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Juni 2005)

@ Redrace


----------



## IGGY (28. Juni 2005)

@Redrace Klasse! Da kann man nur den Hut ziehen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ups ich meinte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (28. Juni 2005)

HUHU

DANKE, aber die Guten waren ja alle nicht da!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Juni 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> DANKE, aber die Guten waren ja alle nicht da!!


Gewonnen ist gewonnen    Basta


----------



## IGGY (29. Juni 2005)

HI All
Das muß ich Euch erzählen. Ich bin Heute meine GA1 Runde gefahren unter anderem über den Vennbahnweg. Da habe ich einen MTB´ler mit einer langen Trägerhose und RUSH Überschuhen überholt   
Naja war ja Heute auch was kälter als die letzten Tage   
Ne mal ehrlich. Der hat doch einen an der Waffel oder?


----------



## Knax (29. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ... Da habe ich einen MTB´ler mit einer langen Trägerhose und RUSH Überschuhen überholt
> Naja war ja Heute auch was kälter als die letzten Tage
> Ne mal ehrlich. Der hat doch einen an der Waffel oder?


...also mir lief eben die suppe beim laufen so runter   
wenn das weiter so heiß ist, dann prost-mahlzeit am sonntag in st. vith!
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vennbahnweg. Da habe ich einen MTB´ler mit einer langen Trägerhose und RUSH Überschuhen überholt



Auf dem Vennbahnweg wird eben auch flott gefahren. Und da ist auch die Aerodynamik wichtig. Er hatte bestimmt die Beine nicht rasiert und hatte deswegen eine lange Hose an. Und um Verwirbelungen an den Schuhen zu vermeiden, die Überschuhe


----------



## pillehille (30. Juni 2005)

der hat sich bestimmt auch noch die hose eingefettet damit er nur so durch die luft schwubst!


----------



## eifelmaen (30. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...also mir lief eben die suppe beim laufen so runter
> wenn das weiter so heiß ist, dann prost-mahlzeit am sonntag in st. vith!
> Knax



Hi, verfolge euer Forum so ab und an. Ihr seid ja schon rechte Profis beim VOR; könnt Ihr mir mal helfen, mich zu entscheiden, ob ich am Sonntag mal in St.Vith mitfahre? Bin soweit ganz fit und komme sonst im sonntäglichen 2-3-Stunden-Turn mit unserer MTB-Truppe ganz gut mit. Die Monschau-Marathon-Strecke fahre ich so in 1:45, mal mehr, mal weniger. Kann man sich dann an so ein VOR-Rennen wagen? Oder ist das in St.Vith so hart, dass der Untergang droht?


----------



## redrace (30. Juni 2005)

eifelmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, verfolge euer Forum so ab und an. Ihr seid ja schon rechte Profis beim VOR; könnt Ihr mir mal helfen, mich zu entscheiden, ob ich am Sonntag mal in St.Vith mitfahre? Bin soweit ganz fit und komme sonst im sonntäglichen 2-3-Stunden-Turn mit unserer MTB-Truppe ganz gut mit. Die Monschau-Marathon-Strecke fahre ich so in 1:45, mal mehr, mal weniger. Kann man sich dann an so ein VOR-Rennen wagen? Oder ist das in St.Vith so hart, dass der Untergang droht?




HUHU

Du musst dich von dem Gedanken frei machen dort unter zu gehen. Wenn Du Spaß daran hast mit anderen so schnell wie möglich um die Wette zu fahren dann fahr dahin. Wenn Du Angst hast letzter zu werden und es Dir keinen Spaß macht letzter zu werden, dann lass es. Es gibt immer jemanden der schneller ist aber auch jemanden der langsamer ist. Also fahr dahin, zahl dein Startgeld, geh an den Start und fahr so schnell Du kannst und hab Spaß alles andere ist egal!!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2005)

@eifelmaen: Den Worten von redrace ist nicht hinzuzufügen...  
@all: Wer hat am Samstag noch nix vor ? Fahre bei annehmbarem Wetter mit Boris ab Roetgen. Uhrzeit muß ich noch klären.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. Juli 2005)

Weiß von Euch jemand, wo man hier bei uns diese LIVESTRONG Armbänder kaufen kann? Die bei e-bay spinnen doch! 4,50 +Versand!

Keine Sorge! Das Bändchen ist nicht für mich. Passt ja farblich nicht zu meinem Rad. Weder zum neuen, noch zum kommenden (Welches das auch sein mag...  )


----------



## Cheng (1. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß von Euch jemand, wo man hier bei uns diese LIVESTRONG Armbänder kaufen kann? Die bei e-bay spinnen doch! 4,50 +Versand!
> 
> Keine Sorge! Das Bändchen ist nicht für mich. Passt ja farblich nicht zu meinem Rad. Weder zum neuen, noch zum kommenden (Welches das auch sein mag...  )



Hy Rene'

Jürgen hat auch eins und weiss glaube ich auch wo man die hier bekommt. Werde ihn morgen fragen und mich bei Dir melden!


----------



## IGGY (2. Juli 2005)

Ich meine bei uns in Breinig gibt es die am Kiosk!


----------



## Knax (2. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß von Euch jemand, wo man hier bei uns diese LIVESTRONG Armbänder kaufen kann? Die bei e-bay spinnen doch! 4,50 +Versand!


...Lance verhöckert die im netz LINK
bin mal gespannt, wie viele von den bändchen-trägern ihre wegschmeißen, wenn rauskommt, dass er bis unter die nasenspitze gedoped ist!    und das er es ist, dürfen wir ab heute wieder 3 wochen sehen   
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juli 2005)

Habe es schon in meinem Blog geschrieben. Aber der Blog funktioniert offenbar nach der Reaktivierung noch nicht fehlerfrei... 

Daher hier mein Bericht von heute:

Nachdem das versprochene Nicolai Helios CC dann doch erst Ende August kommen sollte, habe ich mich das Rotwild RCC 0.3 entschieden. Der lag schon im Laden und die Anbauteile warteten sowiso auf ihren Einsatz.






Heute war also Jungfernfahrt. Ich muß betonen, das es bis auf den einen oder anderen Rollout meine erste Fahrt mit einem Fully war. Ich war bei der Probefahrt schon begeistert und nach der heutigen Testtour bin ich es immer noch.

Bergauf bin ich kaum merklich langsamer als mit meinem Litespeed. Erst ab der 22%-Steigung hinauf zur Laufenburg merke ich die 12,5kg des Rotwilds. Bergab unendliche Sicherheitsreserven, die ich sicherlich noch nicht ansatzweise augelotet habe. Der steile, abwärtsführende Absatz am Wingertsberg im Erbsbusch fuhr ich sehr souverän. Kein Überschlagsgefühl. Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei der aufrechten Sitzposition.

Hier ist auch der einzige (merkliche) Haken. Auf schnellen Passagen ist man eine Schaltafel im Wind. Ferner fehlt mir der Druck auf's Vorderrad. In schnellen Kehren rutscht der Vorderreifen gerne weg. Ich hoffe das mit einem flacheren Vorbau noch korrigieren zu können.






Morgen erster Langstreckentest. Dann wird sich zeigen, ob das für genau solche Touren gekaufte Bike seinen Zweck erfüllt: Entspannter und unverkrampfter zurück nach Hause zu kommen.

Mehr Bilder in meiner Gallerie unter Sonstiges: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/3939


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juli 2005)

Feines Bike René !!... Noch ein Grund mehr, morgen zu kommen. Du wirst sicher Deine Freude daran haben und nach ein wenig Optimierungsarbeit wirds perfekt passen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (2. Juli 2005)

@XCRacer: Rein optisch betrachtet ist die Sitzposition zum Lightspeed doch sehr unterschiedlich. Ich denke auch das sich die morgige Tour anbietet um einen Langzeittest zu machen. Aber so wie Du schreibst scheint die Entscheidung ja schon gefallen zu sein!  

Auf jeden Fall ein Gei....s Bike. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wenn noch etwas Geld übrig geblieben ist kannst Du mal ein Bier drauf ausgeben!


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juli 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn noch etwas Geld übrig geblieben ist kannst Du mal ein Bier drauf ausgeben!


Ich habe den Kasten "Mühlenkölsch" schon _vorher_ gekauft


----------



## Cheng (2. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Kasten "Mühlenkölsch" schon _vorher_ gekauft



Da kann man ja nur von Glück reden.  

PS: Ralph ist morgen früh auch um 7:15 Uhr bei mir!


----------



## cyberp (2. Juli 2005)

Geiles Bike   
Sieht aus als wäre der Sattel auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Lenker, oder? Das ist ja selbst für Touren schon ziemlich "gemütlich"


----------



## redrace (5. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe es schon in meinem Blog geschrieben. Aber der Blog funktioniert offenbar nach der Reaktivierung noch nicht fehlerfrei...
> 
> Daher hier mein Bericht von heute:
> 
> Nachdem das versprochene Nicolai Helios CC dann doch erst Ende August kommen sollte, habe ich mich das Rotwild RCC 0.3 entschieden. Der lag schon im Laden und die Anbauteile warteten sowiso auf ihren Einsatz.




HUHU

@xc

Entschuldige das ich mich erst jetzt zu deinem neuen Rad melde, aber ich lag bis eben im Koma!!!    Damit willst Du fahren?? Mit der Sitzposition?? Da sitze ich ja auf meinem Hollandrad, das ich nicht habe, sportlicher!!    Aber du bist halt in die Jahre gekommen!!   Ich höre dich noch sagen, als ich im letzten Jahr mein Fully das erste Mal ausgeführt habe:" Ein Fully brauche ich nicht"!!! Brauchst Du doch wie man sieht!!!!!!   Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juli 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre dich noch sagen, als ich im letzten Jahr mein Fully das erste Mal ausgeführt habe:" Ein Fully brauche ich nicht"!!!


Nur Dickschädel ändern niemals ihre Meinung 
Wenn es mal schnell gehen soll (zB. Rennen) fahre ich natürlich mit dem Litespeed.

Kommt noch ein anderer Vorbau drauf und die Spacher kommen runter! Das Gewicht muß auch runter! Habe da ein paar Ideen wie ich ohne großen (finnanziellen) Aufwand auf ca.11,5kg komme


----------



## redrace (5. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Dickschädel ändern niemals ihre Meinung
> Wenn es mal schnell gehen soll (zB. Rennen) fahre ich natürlich mit dem Litespeed.
> 
> Kommt noch ein anderer Vorbau drauf und die Spacher kommen runter! Das Gewicht muß auch runter! Habe da ein paar Ideen wie ich ohne großen (finnanziellen) Aufwand auf ca.11,5kg komme



HUHU

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen uns!! Ich fahre auch mit dem Fully schnell!!    

Wenn ich mir das so Anschaue musst du nicht viel Phantasie haben um es leichter zu bekommen!!


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juli 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen uns!! Ich fahre auch mit dem Fully schnell!!


Da lachen sogar die Smilies =>


----------



## La Bruja (5. Juli 2005)

hier kommt mein neues Highlight   







vielleicht schaffe ich es ja irgendwann mal - komm dann mit knax mit
@ralph: leg doch einfach mal die strecke bei uns vorbei (oder den heimweg)
hier wartet kühles blondes     
@knax: herzlichen glückwunsch -6.Platz in st.vith- super


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juli 2005)

La Bruja schrieb:
			
		

> hier kommt mein neues Highlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Highlight gefällt mir und die Idee mit der(m) kühlen Blonden ebenso... Bin aber ab Freitag erstmal für 14 Tage in Urlaub...
@Mike: Du mußt René unbedingt live auf dem Bike erleben. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich ihn jemals so fahren sehe...
@Max: Super Leistung 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du mußt René unbedingt live auf dem Bike erleben. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich ihn jemals so fahren sehe...


Was soll das denn heißen??? Ich fahre nicht, ich gleite! 

@La Bruja: Schönes Rad


----------



## Knax (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
erst mal komplimente an die "touren"-bikes, beide sehr schön aufgebaut, wobei der Tomac-Rahmen der hammer ist   


			
				La Bruja schrieb:
			
		

> @knax: herzlichen glückwunsch -6.Platz in st.vith- super


...komischerweise liege ich wieder auf dem 2. platz. muss jetzt nur noch in bütgenbach fahren und dann bin ich zufrieden   
@Moni: musst dich nicht so sehr über den defeckt ärgern, passiert jedem irgendeinmal   
mfg
Knax
P.S.: heute ist der letzte schultag - ab morgen 6 wochen (!!!) frei


----------



## rpo35 (6. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was soll das denn heißen??? Ich fahre nicht, ich gleite! ...


War auch gar nicht negativ gemeint ! Nur, eine Überraschung war das schon...

Edit: Hab noch was vergessen: Da hier ja scheinbar gerade ein Rahmen/Bike Kaufrausch ausgebrochen ist...
Hat jemand Interesse ?
Quantec superlight 19" Rahmen, schwarz eloxiert mit semiintegriertem Steuersatz (ist keiner bei), Gewicht 1510gr (gewogen !)
Preis (ohne Versand): 250 Euronen

Ist nagelneu, wurde scheinbar falsch geliefert...





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Derk (6. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> War auch gar nicht negativ gemeint ! Nur, eine Überraschung war das schon...
> 
> Edit: Hab noch was vergessen: Da hier ja scheinbar gerade ein Rahmen/Bike Kaufrausch ausgebrochen ist...
> Hat jemand Interesse ?
> ...



Was bietest Du denn an,  nur den Rahmen oder das abgebildete bike ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Knax (6. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nagelneu, wurde scheinbar falsch geliefert...


...was soll das denn heißen?! wirst du endlich klug   und kaufst dir ein hardtail   
mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juli 2005)

Zur Info:

_*Hürtgenwald: Krawutschketurm gesperrt*
Das Wahrzeichen der Gemeinde Hürtgenwald, der Krawutschketurm, ist wegen Sicherheitsmängeln gesperrt. Laut Gemeindeverwaltung ist der 33 Jahre alte Aussichtsturm einsturzgefährdet. Er soll in den nächsten Monaten repariert werden.

_Ich gehe jetzt gleiten...


----------



## Cheng (6. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Info:
> 
> _*Hürtgenwald: Krawutschketurm gesperrt*
> Das Wahrzeichen der Gemeinde Hürtgenwald, der Krawutschketurm, ist wegen Sicherheitsmängeln gesperrt. Laut Gemeindeverwaltung ist der 33 Jahre alte Aussichtsturm einsturzgefährdet. Er soll in den nächsten Monaten repariert werden.
> ...




Ich hatte den Bericht schon in der Zwischenablage, aber XCRacer war mal wieder schneller. Hätte ich auch gar nicht anders erwartet, er ist immer schneller als ich!


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> [/i]Ich gehe jetzt gleiten...




...vom Turm?


PS: dat Ding kam mir schon immer wackelig vor, trotz Stahlstützen. Da lob ich mir den Holzturm an der Kohlern-Seilbahn bei Bozen, min. doppelt so hoch und komplett aus Holz, aber das Ding hält.
Irgendwann in den letzten Jahren kam auch mal ein Bericht über Bauschäden an Neubauten in Deutschland. Da waren Autobahnbrücken nach gerade 10 Jahren schon quasi abrißfähig, aber Hauptsache schön gebaut  
Die Konstruktionen in Italien wurden da als weitaus robuster dargestellt, weil auch einfacher gestaltet.

Die Sanierung des Turms kostet sicher bald mehr als ein neuer...


PPS: @ René
mit dem Fully müsstest du dich ja von XCRacer in XCCruiser umbenennen..
*undwegduck*

Viel Spaß allen mit ihren neuen Gefährten!


----------



## rpo35 (6. Juli 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Was bietest Du denn an,  nur den Rahmen oder das abgebildete bike ?
> 
> Gruß
> Derk


1. biete ich ihn nicht selbst an, sondern die Moderatorin coffee; 2. ist es logischer Weise nur der Rahmen ! (Steht auch so im Text)
@knax: Nee, nix für mich !
@René: Bist du fertig mit dem Gleiten...ähm..schwimmen ?...

Grüsse Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (6. Juli 2005)

Hi René,

nettes Rad hast Du da. Edel edel. Aber warum hat es 12,5 kg?

cu,
Armin (der immer noch auf die Kurbel für sein Rebel wartet  sch... Post)


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: @ René
> mit dem Fully müsstest du dich ja von XCRacer in XCCruiser umbenennen..
> *undwegduck*


Wie wäre es mit XCGleiter 



> Aber warum hat es 12,5 kg?


Weil das die Zahlen auf der Waage waren. 
Ist kein Leichtbaurad. Die Reifen sind recht schwer. Ich mache bald andere drauf.



> @René: Bist du fertig mit dem Gleiten...ähm..schwimmen ?...


Da sagtst du was. Bin ganz schön abgesoffen...


----------



## IGGY (6. Juli 2005)

Was geht denn eigentlich am WE?
Mfg ein wartender IGGY dem noch immer das Bein vom Wespenstich juckt   
Scheiß Vieh!


----------



## reigi (7. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht denn eigentlich am WE?


Was haltet ihr denn vom Marathon in Bolland (auf halber Strecke zwischen Aachen und Lüttich an der Autobahn). 60 oder 90 km mit Zeitnahme. Top organisierte Veranstaltung mit kaltem Buffet nach dem Biken. Startgeld läppische 10 Euro. Die Strecke geht rüber bis Spa. Die Jungs und Mädel haben sich eine Teilnahme eigentlich verdient. Siehe www.vttbolland.be


----------



## IGGY (7. Juli 2005)

Hört sich gut an. Aber auf der Seite sehe ich nichts


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht denn eigentlich am WE?


Ansonsten fahren wir ab WBTS. Ich bin für eine frühere Startzeit (10Uhr), damit man noch was vom Nachmittag hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (7. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an. Aber auf der Seite sehe ich nichts


...hätte auch interesse! wenn jemand etwas genaueres weiß, kann er es ja mal posten! 
ach ja: hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich 6 wochen frei habe   
für alle, die mal staunen wollen   , meinem zeugnis der stufe 12



mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...meinem zeugnis


Du Schleimer! Solltest mal lieber was mehr trainieren!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für eine frühere Startzeit (10Uhr), damit man noch was vom Nachmittag hat.


Ach neeee, schau einer an


----------



## reigi (7. Juli 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...hätte auch interesse! wenn jemand etwas genaueres weiß, kann er es ja mal posten!
> 
> mfg
> Knax


Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter. ... und auf deutsch:
Strecken = 60 oder 90km
Start möglich von 7.30 bis 9.30 individuell
---- auf geht's-------


----------



## Dirk S. (7. Juli 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach neeee, schau einer an



Wir Starten am Sonntag auch etwas früher!  
Um 9 Uhr geht es auf den Erbeskopf!   

Damit wir (Jörg, Holger und Ich) auch noch etwas 
vom Nachmittag haben!    

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Grüße!   
Dirk


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juli 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...für alle, die mal staunen wollen   , meinem zeugnis der stufe 12...


Alter Strunxer......hast Du fein gemacht...

Sooooo Jungs & Mädels,

kann zwar sein, dass ich morgen nochmal online bin, melde mich aber jetzt schonmal offiziell in den Urlaub ab. Morgen Nachmittag geht's los in Richtung Plattensee. Und nein, diesmal bleibt das Bike Zuhause, Laufen muß reichen !
Am 24zigsten bin ich wieder im Lande...

Haltet die Ohren steif !
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (7. Juli 2005)

@ René
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir tendenziell mit Sonntag aus? Eher WBTS oder Marathon? Ich würde dieses WE lieber mal was länger schlafen!


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juli 2005)

Ich fahre am Sonntag ab WBTS 10Uhr!

Hier der Termin!

Einzelheiten schreibe ich noch.


----------



## IGGY (8. Juli 2005)

Bin dabei. Komm Max schön eintragen!


----------



## Knax (8. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei. Komm Max schön eintragen!


...keine panik - klar komme ich mit! werde wieder mit meinem transalp-rucksack anrücken (kann also wieder ne runde wasser spendieren    )!
@Iggy: die PM hat sich erledigt...

bis sonntag
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2005)

Heute trafen sich Knax, Iggy, Fetzer66 und XCRacer an der Wehebachtalsperre, um die umliegenden Wälder und Felder zu erkunden.

Zuerst wurden links und rechts des Schönthals einige enge und versteckte Trails befahren, um dann als erstes Ziel die Laufenburg zu erreichen. Nach einem kurzen Verschnaufen fuhren wir weiter in Richtung Rennweg. Der Thönbachweg lag vor uns und schon bald sahen wir die ersten Häuser von Kleinhau. Zuvor haben wir in Großhau unsere Wasservorräte aufgefüllt.

Weiter geht es den schnellen Downhill hinunter nach Obermaubach und eine weiter Variante den Dresbachtrail hinunter. Es folgte ein kurzer aber äußerst knackiger Anstig hinauf nach Brandenberg. Wenn Iggy einen dicken Stein hätte aufheben können, hätte er ihn in diesem Anstieg nach mir geworfen. 



 

 

 



Hinunter in das Tiefenbachtal und wieder hinauf nach Vossenack. Durch das Brandenburger Tor und den A9er-Weg bis zum Gottfriedkreuz. Kurz vor Süßendell haben sich unsere Wege getrennt.

Fetzer66 war zum ersten mal dabei und hat ganz gut mitgehalten. 

Bei Eschweiler habe ich dann noch den Häuptling Cheng und seinen Premium-Scout RS-Hunter vom Stamm der Omerbacher getroffen.

Ich habe die GPS-Aufzeichnung noch nicht fehlerbereinigt, aber es sollten für mich von Haustür zu Haustür 85km und etwa 1300Hm gewesen sein.

Happy Trails!


----------



## reigi (10. Juli 2005)

... und ich war hier.

Solltet ihr nächstes Jahr unbedingt einplanen.


----------



## IGGY (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo
War mal wieder eine tolle Führung René   
Warum sollte ich denn mit Steinen werfen? Ich fand ihn klasse den Anstieg. Da kann man schön seinen Ineren Schweinehund überwinden! Auch ein Lob an Fetzer    Klasse gefahren!


----------



## Knax (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...wie immer eine schöne tour! sollten öfters mal die trails richtung langerwehe fahren   
ach wie gut, dass ich morgen frei habe   
guten start in die woche für die arbeitende bevölkerung!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (10. Juli 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ach wie gut, dass ich morgen frei habe


Denk dran wir fahren Morgen!


----------



## Knax (10. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Denk dran wir fahren Morgen!


klar, das habe ich noch nicht vergessen. muss dir ja mal beweisen, dass biker rennradfahrer doch nicht so leicht abhängen können   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (10. Juli 2005)

Komm du mal lieber schön mit deinem MTB. Habe mein MTB extra für dich auf 9,4 Kilo abgespeckt


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2005)

INFO: Ich habe an dem Tourbericht von heute die GPS-Log-Datei angehangen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juli 2005)

Hi,

Kurzinfo vom Erbeskopfmarathon 110KM / 2900HM. Tolle Orga, super nette und offenherzige   Helferinnen, schöne Strecke mit tollen Trails und vielen schweren Wiesenabfahrten. Auf einer Abfahrt hatte ich 78 km/h auf der Uhr    Das kam bei raus:

Gesamtplatz 78  Zeit 06:34:11 Schnitt 16,7 km/h  spitfire4

Gesamtplatz 82  Zeit 06:47:31 Schnitt 16,2 km/h  happy_user

Gesamtplatz 87  Zeit 07:12:12 Schnitt 15,3 km/h  Dirk S.


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (11. Juli 2005)

Mahlzeit,

war ganz nett, die Veranstaltung. Damit der Abstand zum Jörg nicht zu groß wird, habe ich da zu einer Geheimwaffe gegriffen: Reifenbefüllung mit Helium. Der zusätzliche Auftrieb bringt in der Kalkulation ca. 458 g. Dieser ist natürlich von ad zu ad verschieden. Abhängig von der Schlauchwahl, dem Gewicht des Fahrers und natürlich auch dem Gewicht des Rades. 
Ob dies auch bei Tublessreifen funktioniert weiß ich nicht, da die spezifische Dichte des Heliums anders als die des Sauerstoff ist. Könnte somit also zu unvorhergesehenem Gasverlust während der Fahrt führen, womit in diesem Moment wieder mit Sauerstoff nachgefüllt werden muss. habe leider noch keine kleinen Lachgasflaschen bekommen, die das gesparte Gewicht am Rad nicht wieder wett machen.

Grüße

 HU

PS: Nächstes Mal habe ich noch zwei Lösungsansätze. Back to the roots. Keine Riegel und Wasserflaschen mehr. ch lutsche Baumrinde und Pflanzenstängel. Das macht bei 2 Flaschen locker 1500 g + Rahmenhalter.


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> war ganz nett, die Veranstaltung.



ganz nett ist die große Schwester von "der letzte Sche%&"


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juli 2005)

Hey Holger,

hast du eben eine    oder ist das noch Adrenalin von gestern


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ganz nett ist die große Schwester von "der letzte Sche%&"


Seit Holger wieder in Malmedy war setzt er andere Maßstäbe   Aber im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr haben einige wirklich tolle Trails gefehlt.


----------



## Happy_User (11. Juli 2005)

N'Abend,

ich kann mich nicht mehr so genau an das letzte Jahr erinnern, weiß darum nicht, ob Trails gefehlt haben, aber die Verteilung war etwas seltsam. Nach dem an der 5ten Verpflegung die HM von der Marathonstrecke abzweigte, war schluß mit Trails. Da gab es nur noch Wiesen, Wiesen und zur Abwechslung Waldwege voller Holz. Diese entweder fein gen Himmel, oder in die andere Richtung. Nicht richtig spannend. So ging das über 30 km. Sicher habe ich mich auf diesen auch nicht mehr gefühlt. Da ich nicht der führende war, konnte ich mich da schmal ablegen, ohne dass mich da einer gefunden hätte. Finde es an dieser Stelle besser, dann zum Ende die HM Leute mit in die Strecke zu führen. Erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass im Notfall einer da ist.
Oder es muss halt jemand die Strecke mit dem Motorrad abfahren. Den gab es aber nicht. 

Also mein Urteil: Ganz nett. 

Oder auch: Sie hat einen guten Charakter. 

Grüße

   HU


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juli 2005)

Wie Holger, du warst in Malmedy ? Hätten ja vorher mal telefonieren können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (12. Juli 2005)

Moin,

klar war ich da. hatte ich doch lange in den Themen hier angekündigt. So gar mit Startnummer. 

Grüße

HU


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juli 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> klar war ich da. hatte ich doch lange in den Themen hier angekündigt. So gar mit Startnummer.
> 
> ...


Hm, hab ich wohl übersehen. Hier solls heute noch den ganzen Tag regnen, aber ab morgen ist Sonne angesagt. Werden wir wohl heute nochmal in den hauseigenen Pool hüpfen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Fetzer 66 (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo XCRacer, Knax und Iggy

Klasse Tour hat Spaß gemacht!   

Danke für das Lob, obwohl evtl. ein bissl. übertrieben. Aber ich würde gerne nochmal mitfahren, habe aber im Moment ein Problem







Der Sturz war wohl doch nicht so harmlos wie ich erst gedacht hab. (Schulter nimmt auch gerade eine Blau/grüne Färbung an.)    

Wenn ich bis Sonntag morgen einen fahrbaren Untersatz auftreiben kann wollte ich mit einem Freund zum Ruhrsee radeln. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust mit zu kommen.

Gruß Fetzer


----------



## IGGY (12. Juli 2005)

Ups! Na das sieht nach einem kapitalen Schaden aus! Gute Besserung von mir.
Aber das Lob war doch nicht übertrieben. Am Anfang der Tour dachte ich noch "Man der legt aber ein Tempo vor" Gottseidank war es nach ca.30km dann wieder was angenehmer   
Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Ich werde aber Sonntag nochmal fahren.
Bis denne IGGY


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juli 2005)

Nabend,

@Fetzer: Mein lieber Scholli; gelungener Einstand... 
Aber wenn ich mir die Standrohre so anschaue, war es eh Zeit für 'ne neue. Ich empfehle vor/nach jeder Tour kurze Reinigung und etwas Brunox... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (12. Juli 2005)

Aehm Gabel nicht wegschmeissen falls angedacht. Kann ich für Ersatzteile gebrauchen


----------



## Fetzer 66 (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Die Gabel soll evtl. repariert werden. MTB-Store Eschweiler schaut morgen nach.
Die Gabel wurde nach jeder Tour mit Brunox eingesprüht.
Da es scheint als wären auf der Gabel Kratzer, kommt vom Aufnahmemodus der Kamera. 

Gruß Fetzer


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juli 2005)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Gabel soll evtl. repariert werden. MTB-Store Eschweiler schaut morgen nach...


Ich sehe da 'nen ziemlich schlimmen Bruch...oder bin ich blind


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juli 2005)

Auch von mir gute Besserung. Die Gabel sieht mächtig putt aus! Sozusagen unheilbar!

Sonntag kann ich nicht. Ich geselle mich zu den Tomburgern.


----------



## IGGY (12. Juli 2005)

Ja wundert mich auch ein wenig! Vieleicht kommt es aber auch vom Aufnahmemodus   
@Rene! Würde ja auch gerne mitkommen, aber ich denke das ich leiber was länger schlafen möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag kann ich nicht. Ich geselle mich zu den Tomburgern.



Nicht das du mich unterwegs mit deinem Hirschgeweih aufspießt    Ich fahre Sonntag auch ins Ahrtal. Allerdings schon um 09:00 Uhr, da ich Abends zum grillen eingeladen bin. Somit fällt die Startzeit der Tomburger für mich zu spät.
Viel Spaß, macht ne mordsgaudi dort zu fahren   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @Rene! Würde ja auch gerne mitkommen, aber ich denke das ich leiber was länger schlafen möchte!


Die Tomburger starten doch erst um 12:00 Uhr    Wie lang willst du denn schlafen ?


----------



## Happy_User (13. Juli 2005)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo XCRacer, Knax und Iggy
> 
> Klasse Tour hat Spaß gemacht!
> 
> ...



HAllo Fetzer,

ich weiß ja nicht, was Du so für eine Gabel suchst. Ich habe noch eine neue Manitou Minute II an der Wand hängen. Schriftzüge sind nicht geklebt, sondern gefräst.











Grüße

HU


----------



## Fetzer 66 (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
Danke Happy-User für Dein Angebot,aber leider suche ich etwas im 80mm Bereich.Deine Gabel hat etwas zuviel Federweg für mein Hardtail.

Nochmals Danke und schöne Grüsse

Fetzer


----------



## redrace (18. Juli 2005)

HUHU

hier  mal rund 270 Bilder vom Rennwochenende in Mehring. Dieser Cup ist ein unbedingtes MUSS. Die Berichte zu den Rennen liefere ich morgen nach. Ich muss jetzt arbeiten!!


----------



## Dirk S. (18. Juli 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> hier  mal rund 270 Bilder vom Rennwochenende in Mehring. Dieser Cup ist ein unbedingtes MUSS. Die Berichte zu den Rennen liefere ich morgen nach. Ich muss jetzt arbeiten!!



Endlich mal eine richtige Siegerehrung!   
So sollte es sein!   

Glückwunsch zu deinem guten Rennen!


----------



## redrace (19. Juli 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> hier   Die Berichte zu den Rennen liefere ich morgen nach.




Hier sind sie!!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Juli 2005)

Immer wieder erstaunlich auf was für tolle Trails man trifft, wenn man nicht nur stur seine bekannten Pfade nach fährt, sondern offen für neues ist und auch mal einen auf den ersten Blick unscheinbaren Trampelpfad ausprobiert.
So denn auch heute im Meroder Wald bei Langerwehe:

Die Zeit ist knapp, denn ich will zum wichtigen Zeitfahren der Tour de France zurück sein. So reichen mir heute zwei-einhalb Stunden zur Explorer-Tour unfern der Heimat.

Erstmal muß ich einen Weg räumen, der offenbar von Windwurf versperrt wurde. Da ich mich als sozialer Mensch ansehe, kann ich es nicht verantworten, das sich ältere Menschen oder Behinderete hier...




...die Knochen brechen!
Dies ist im Sinne der Aktion www.eifel-barrierefrei.de _nicht_ akzeptabel!

Den §38 Abs.1 des LfG ist mir nicht bekannt! Wie soll ich also den Hindergrund dieser Sperrung erkennen





Nach einem als Rückegasse gekennzeichneten Trail stoße ich später auf die Ruinen der ehemaligen Klosteranlage Schwarzenbroich:





Im Laufenburger Wald bin ich dann auf einem weiteren, für mich bis dato unbekannten Pfad gestoßen, der unmittalbar am Parkplatz des Laufenburger Weges auskommt. Immerhin finden sich stark verwitterte Schildchen, die ihn als Wanderweg A4 kennzeichnen.

Nach strenger Auslegung des Bundeswald- bzw. Langesforstgesetz war ich heute höchst illegal unterwegs. Daher keine genaue Beschreibung 

2:30h / 40km / 500Hm >Fotos


----------



## reigi (23. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wieder erstaunlich auf was für tolle Trails man trifft, wenn man nicht nur stur seine bekannten Pfade nach fährt, sondern offen für neues ist und auch mal einen auf den ersten Blick unscheinbaren Trampelpfad ausprobiert.



Schöner Bericht Rene. Deine Festellungen habe ich aber auch schon häufiger gemacht. Deshalb fahre ich auch gerne mal im Winter, da sind die Trails nicht so zugewuchert und man findet die Einstiege leichter.
Übrigens: auf einem Bild ist ein eTrex Legend zu erkennen oder täusche ich mich da? Wo finde ich den grundlegende Infos, welche Geräte man so nehmen sollte und weitere Infos?

Viele Grüße

Reinhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Juli 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: auf einem Bild ist ein eTrex Legend zu erkennen oder täusche ich mich da?


Ich habe ein Garmin Geko201. Das ist eine der günstigsten Möglichkeiten, mit GPS zu navigieren.
Frank S. hat vor ein paar Wochen sein eTrex zum Verkauf angeboten.
Eine Produktübersicht der Firma Garmin findest du hier >> 
Bei Fragen zur Technik hier im Forum >>


----------



## Knax (23. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wieder erstaunlich auf was für tolle Trails man trifft, wenn man nicht nur stur seine bekannten Pfade nach fährt, sondern offen für neues ist und auch mal einen auf den ersten Blick unscheinbaren Trampelpfad ausprobiert.


...so ging es mir heute auch! war mit einer für mich neuen truppe richtung nideggen unterwegs. vielleicht kennt ja schon jemand der trail, aber für alle interessenten:
wenn man zur kapelle in obermaubach rauffahren möchte, nimmt man ja die serpentinen steil bergauf   . dabei hält man sich immer rechts. bei einer dieser kehren kann man aber der waldautobahn links folgen   . der anstieg zieht sich dann etwa noch 1km, teils heftig den berg rauf bis man etwa 100 meter vor einer schutzhütte einen trail   rechts rein biegt. dem trail kann man dann folgen - immer rechts bleiben!... im prinzip kommt man dann ca. 100 meter unterhalb von nideggen aus (links einen berg mit stufen hoch und man ist im ort). von hier kann man dann wieder richtung zerkall /...
mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2005)

Ich bin heute um 8:50Uhr von zu Hause losgefahren. Habe mich dann um 10 mit Happy_User und on any sunday getroffen. Bin mit denen eine Stunde gemeinsam gefahren und habe ganz nebenbei von dem Rechtsrheinischen einen neuen Trail bei Kleinhau gezeigt bekommen.

Dann habe ich meine radelnden Eltern und meinen Vetter in Nideggen-Brück abgeholt und bin mit denen über Obermaubach und Gürzenich gemütlich zurück nach Eschweiler gefahren.

Hab' dann meinen Vetter noch zurück zum Donnerberg gebracht. Am Anstieg hinauf nach Killewittchen hat er dann Gas gegeben und ich mußte 99% geben um mit zu halten. OK, ich hatte da schon fast 80km in den Schenkeln, aber der Bube ist noch nicht mal 15 

Ihr alten Säcke! Zieht euch warm an! Der Nachwuchs kommt!


----------



## IGGY (24. Juli 2005)

HI
Max und Ich haben Heute die Trails unsicher gemacht. War eine schöne gemütliche Tour Max


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> War eine schöne gemütliche Tour


Ganz bestimmt


----------



## IGGY (24. Juli 2005)

Jo war es auch. Paternoster hoch zum Hasselbachgraben hat Max zwar ein hohes Tempo vorgelegt, aber in den Trails danach ging es was ruhiger zur sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (24. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Jo war es auch. Paternoster hoch zum Hasselbachgraben hat Max zwar ein hohes Tempo vorgelegt, aber in den Trails danach ging es was ruhiger zur sache!


...naja! habe halt rücksicht auf dein doch schon hohes alter genommen   
ne mal ernst: schöne tour bei noch gutem wetter. 
nur noch eine woche bis transalp   
guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute um 8:50Uhr von zu Hause losgefahren. Habe mich dann um 10 mit Happy_User und on any sunday getroffen. Bin mit denen eine Stunde gemeinsam gefahren und habe ganz nebenbei von dem Rechtsrheinischen einen neuen Trail bei Kleinhau gezeigt bekommen.



Ich wohne immer noch linksrheinisch.


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juli 2005)

Verzeihung! Ich meinte Rechtsrurig! Also rechts der Rur


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juli 2005)

Mahlzeit,

melde mich auch hier mal zurück; sind Samstag spät abends ohne grössere Verluste wieder in der Heimat eingetroffen. War ein sehr netter und preiswerter Urlaub...
Hab heute noch frei und werde um 14 Uhr einen Ritt durchs Gelände starten...wenn das Wetter hält...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr alten Säcke! Zieht euch warm an! Der Nachwuchs kommt!



Lass sie kommen, wir waren schon da...


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Lass sie kommen, wir waren schon da...


Naja...und wenn Herr XCRacer schon 99% geben muß fahr ich mit seinem Vetter erst garnicht...

Ich war heute mit Boris unterwegs; am Ende sind wir noch lecker nass geworden. Nordwanderweg (nach wie vor nicht empfehlenswert !), WBTS, Kleinhau, Dreßbachtrail, von Obermaubach rauf nach Schmidt und über einen kleinen feinen Trail den wir kurz vor meinem Urlaub gefunden haben runter ins Kalltal. Dann über Kalltalsperre den üblichen Anstieg hoch in Richtung Jägerhaus und über Lammersdorf nach Hause.





War 'ne feine Runde. Achtung: Auf den Forstwegen hinter dem Thönbachweg in Richtung Kleinhau ist Jungfroschwanderung !! Hab noch nie soviele von denen auf einmal gesehen...
Bilder hier...

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Ps: Nach über 2 Wochen Pause aua Popo und Beine...


----------



## Knax (25. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja...und wenn Herr XCRacer schon 99% geben muß fahr ich mit seinem Vetter erst garnicht...


...den musste mal bald zu ner WBTS-tour mitbringen   
vielleicht habe ich dann ja einen geeigneten trainingspartner   
bis dann
Knax


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung: Auf den Forstwegen hinter dem Thönbachweg in Richtung Kleinhau ist Jungfroschwanderung !! Hab noch nie soviele von denen auf einmal gesehen...



Kann ich bestätigen. Dachte auch erst, warum sich der Boden so merkwürdig bewegt. Könnt mich deshalb Froschmörder nennen.


----------



## IGGY (25. Juli 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht habe ich dann ja einen geeigneten trainingspartner


LOL   
Er nu wieder! Für Dich reicht es noch


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Könnt mich deshalb Froschmörder nennen.


So genau wollte ich es nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Juli 2005)

Das Opfer:


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2005)

Nabend,

der René ist schuld...er hat mit dem Spielchen angefangen...
Was bin ich...ähm...wo war ich heute ?
Und immer schön 5 ins Schweinchen, wenn ich Fragen mit nein beantworte...


----------



## Cheng (28. Juli 2005)

Wie war die Fragestellung noch?

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das dies nicht die Wehebachtalsperre ist?


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war die Fragestellung noch?
> 
> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das dies nicht die Wehebachtalsperre ist?


Du Sack...du Geizhalz...


----------



## vincevega (29. Juli 2005)

also...wenn mich meine müden augen nicht täuschen   war rpo35 im freibad rurberg. wird das nicht gerade umgebaut?

 war zu leicht...

mfg
vv


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2005)

vincevega schrieb:
			
		

> also...wenn mich meine müden augen nicht täuschen   war rpo35 im freibad rurberg. wird das nicht gerade umgebaut?
> 
> war zu leicht...
> 
> ...


Und weil es gerade umgebaut wird dachte ich, es erkennt niemand......nix im Schwein; beim nächsten mal wird's schwerer...
Hier gibt's noch mehr Bilder von der Tour..

Guts Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## Pink-Floyd (29. Juli 2005)

Ich hatte gestern Urlaub und hab mich um 7.30 Uhr morgens Richtung ... aufgemacht. Seht Euch das Bild an und ihr wisst sicher Bescheid.
Andreas


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juli 2005)

Lac de Gileppe


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juli 2005)

WBTS Tour, Sonntag, 10Uhr ! You're wellcome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pink-Floyd (29. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Lac de Gileppe


 
War ja auch zu einfach mit dem durchschimmernden Löwen  

War eine schöne Tour von AC-Brand über Raeren, Eupen zur Gileppe Talsperre. Von dort hoch ins Venn, und über Forsthaus Ternell, Wesertalsperre, Raeren, Wahlheim zurück. Trotz 90km aber dank 22,6er Schnitt war ich zum Mittagessen wieder zurück.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> ...Trotz 90km aber dank 22,6er Schnitt war ich zum Mittagessen wieder zurück.


Ein 28" Bike unterm Hintern, nur Strasse und WAB's; jetzt prahl mal nicht so rum...


----------



## Pink-Floyd (29. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 28" Bike unterm Hintern, nur Strasse und WAB's; jetzt prahl mal nicht so rum...


 
Stimmt zum Großteil - aber einige Wege waren nicht gerade gut zu befahren. Vor allem im Venn musste ich mich ca 2km durch den Schlamm wühlen und zum Schluss hier durch:
Ich hab drauf verzichtet während der Durchfahrt auch noch Bilder zu machen  

Aber ich bin trocken geblieben !!


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hab drauf verzichtet während der Durchfahrt auch noch Bilder zu machen
> 
> Aber ich bin trocken geblieben !!


Ahhh...das ist doch an der Helle (Hill) der Übergang zum Geopfad. Da bin ich schon des öfteren drüber geturnt...*g*


----------



## redrace (29. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> WBTS Tour, Sonntag, 10Uhr ! You're wellcome



HUHU

Kein Rennen aber arbeiten   :kotz:   
Aber irgendwann klappt es bestimmt nochmal!!


----------



## Knax (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...ich würde ja gerne am sonntag mitfahren, aber ich bin dann leider  auf dem weg zur TRANSALP - so ein pech aber auch   
wünsche allen wbts-bikern viel spass auf den heimischen trails   ,
den unfallopfern gute besserung!
bis in 2 wochen dann!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. Juli 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> ...ich würde ja gerne am sonntag mitfahren, aber ich bin dann leider  auf dem weg zur TRANSALP - so ein pech aber auch
> wünsche allen wbts-bikern viel spass auf den heimischen trails   ,
> den unfallopfern gute besserung!
> ...


Biste schon weg oder kann man noch schönen Urlaub wünschen ? Egal, wünsche dir schrecklich viel Spaß in den Bergen !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (30. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Biste schon weg oder kann man noch schönen Urlaub wünschen ? Egal, wünsche dir schrecklich viel Spaß in den Bergen !!
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


merci vielmals! ...morgen früh um 7uhr nehme ich erst den zug richtung oberstdorf. ich als armer schüler fahre stolberg - köln - mainz - darmstadt - ulm - sonthofen - bad hindelang... für lukrative 45 euro   
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juli 2005)

isch binnet nochmal...
War eben mit Boris spielen. Lang war's, dreckig war's. Eine klasse Tour mit ein paar Explorer-Einlagen im Meroder Wald und runter nach Obermaubach. Letzter war wohl nciht so ideal; wären doch besser den Dreßbach-Trail gefahren... 
Auf den letzten ca. 5 Kilometerchen hat uns dann noch der obligatorische Gewitterregen erwischt. Ergebnis: Bike sauber, Schuhe sauber und auch dir Piloten sahen wieder ganz brauchbar aus...
@René: Im Meroder Wald haben wir, trotz diverser Suchaktionen, alle Trails finden können. Hier ein kleiner Beweis extra für Dich...:




Profil & Karte:









Alle Bilder hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @René: Im Meroder Wald haben wir, trotz diverser Suchaktionen, alle Trails finden können. Hier ein kleiner Beweis extra für Dich...


Hab dir die Graugänse versprochen, da solltest du sie auch bekommen 

Ich bin heute mit Dirk S. und Holger o.H. Rennrad ab Schmidt gefahren. Damit die Runde nicht zu einfach wurde, haben wir uns am Abend zuvor noch bei der Schmidter Beachparty köstlich amüsiert!

Es war eine sehr schöne Runde durch das obere Rurtal, Hohe Venn und dem Hertogenbosch um den Eupener Stausee. 90km/1200Hm. GPS Download der Tour noch heute auf meiner Homepage. Dann allerdings ohne die An- und Abfahrt von Schmidt. Also etwa 10km weniger.


----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2005)

HI Max! Viel Spaß dort und tolle Touren wünsche ich Dir. Pass bloss auf das Dir nichts passiert. Freue mich schon auf deine Geschichten   
Und! Verheitz dich nicht.


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2005)

Wir trafen uns zu dritt an der Wehebachtalsperre um die versteckten Wege im Meroder Wald zu finden. rpo35 hat ja schon am Vortag vorzügliche Erkundungsarbeit geleistet und die von XCRacer erstellte Route abgefahren.















Ricki (Claus) war zum ersten mal dabei. Da sich das Wetter zusehend verschlechterte, aber auch um Claus etwas entgegen zu kommen , verkürzten wir die Tour auf ca. 40km.

 Bilder von Ralph und mir!


----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir trafen uns zu dritt an der Wehebachtalsperre um die versteckten Wege im Meroder Wald zu finden. rpo35 hat ja schon am Vortag vorzügliche Erkundungsarbeit geleistet und die von XCRacer erstellte Route abgefahren.
> 
> Ricki (Claus) war zum ersten mal dabei. Da sich das Wetter zusehend verschlechterte, aber auch um Claus etwas entgegen zu kommen , verkürzten wir die Tour auf ca. 40km.
> 
> Bilder liefert Ralph gleich nach.


Aehm habe ich was verpasst? Wo war der Termin?


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm habe ich was verpasst? Wo war der Termin?


Hier du Pfeife!
Hab schon gedacht, du wolltest mit uns nichts mehr zu tun haben 

Ralph! Bilder!


----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2005)

Na toll. Habe ich echt nicht gesehen. So habe ich einen faulen Tag auf der Couch gemacht und werde Morgen alleine eine Runde fahren!


----------



## rpo35 (31. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2051715&postcount=2036...Ralph! Bilder!


War bis eben bei meinen Eltern; in 10 Minuten sind sie online !! Fein war es heute wieder und zum Glück war das zum Schluß nur ein kurzer Schauer, sodass ich recht trocken ankekommen bin. Für mich waren es mit An- Abfahrt ca. 55km.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...und werde Morgen alleine eine Runde fahren!





			
				RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Falls jemand Montag, 01.08.2005 nichts besseres vor hat; es steht die ultimative Rursee-Runde (> 120km, Tour 2004) mit JJ auf dem Programm



Du solltest dann *spätestens* um 10Uhr an der WBTS sein! Melde dich, falls du mit fährst!


----------



## rpo35 (31. Juli 2005)

So...hier sind die Bilder von Heute. Der affengeile alte Beatle stand übrigens bei Süsterfeld (Parkplatz Buche 19)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gesund, munter und topfit    von meinem Bikeurlaub zurück.
Wie es war könnt ihr in meinem Blog lesen.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin gesund, munter und topfit  von meinem Bikeurlaub zurück.
> Wie es war könnt ihr in meinem Blog lesen.
> ...


Welcome back Jörg !! Also der Bericht ist ja schonmal lesenswert; jetzt schaue ich mir mal ein paar Bildchen an  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2005)

Ich spam hier mal  

Falls jemand Urlaub hat oder früh von der Arbeit verschwinden kann:

02.08., 16:30 ab Großhau

Lockere Rureifel Rennradtour, ca. 80 km und 1000hm. Soll so Richtung Zweifall, Dreilägertalsperre, Einruhr, Gemünd, Heimbach, Nideggen, Kleinhau gehen.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Happy_User (1. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spam hier mal
> 
> Falls jemand Urlaub hat oder früh von der Arbeit verschwinden kann:
> 
> ...



Hi Mikele,

also da spamme ich doch einmal mit. 16:30 Grosshau schaffe ich nicht, aber ich kann auf meinen schmalen Reifen nach Kerpen fahren und würde dann von dort starten. Wenn Du also keine Mitfahrer ab Grosshau findest,  können wir gerne eine Tour ab Kerpen rollen. 

Grüße 

HU


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie es war könnt ihr in meinem Blog lesen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Wahnsinn   Jörg, 

aber ich habe in letzter Zeit schon mehrfach bemerkt, dass Du immer eine Superlative in der Hinterhand hast.   

Schön, dass nichts passiert ist.

Cu


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mikele,
> 
> also da spamme ich doch einmal mit. 16:30 Grosshau schaffe ich nicht, aber ich kann auf meinen schmalen Reifen nach Kerpen fahren und würde dann von dort starten. Wenn Du also keine Mitfahrer ab Grosshau findest,  können wir gerne eine Tour ab Kerpen rollen.
> 
> ...



Danke fürs Angebot, aber ich brauch die Höhenmeter.


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin gesund, munter und topfit    von meinem Bikeurlaub zurück.
> Wie es war könnt ihr in meinem Blog lesen.
> ...



Sehr schöne Gegend! Hat nur einen Nachteil, ist halt in Österreich. I mog die net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2005)

Zur Info: Termin
Falls mal jemand von Euch den Aachener Stadtwald kennenlernen möchte...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (2. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Info: Termin
> Falls mal jemand von Euch den Aachener Stadtwald kennenlernen möchte...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Toblerone inbegriffen?


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Toblerone inbegriffen?


Ja, auch wenn ich sie nicht komplett durchfahre... Aber ich schaue immer wieder gerne zu, wenn Boris sich da runter stürzt... Falls jemand schon von Roetgen aus mit will: Ich denke, dass wir spätestens um 17:00 Uhr dort starten, eher schon um 16:45...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2005)

Mahlzeit Gemeinde,

hmmm...hier geht wohl momentan garnix wie  Fahrt ihr überhaupt noch; muß erst Knax wieder zurück kommen ? Müsste der nicht schon zurück sein ?
Für den Fall, dass jemand am Freitag frei/früh frei/Zeit/Lust oder was auch immer hat; ich starte, wenn's Wetter passt mit Frank S. um 15 Uhr ab Roetgen ins Rurtal !

Tempo: Niedrig
Schwierigkeit: (stellenweise) mittel-schwer

Und für die ganz Spontanen: Heute auch ca. 15 Uhr ab Roetgen mit Boris; Route noch unklar ! Bitte bei Interesse PM an mich...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2005)

Last uns beten...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Last uns beten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2005)

Ich krieg nen Lachkrampf 

Also gut! Sonntag wird geradelt. 10Uhr an der WBTS! Termin kommt noch. Strecke lasse ich mir noch einfallen.

Grüüüße


----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich krieg nen Lachkrampf


Moin,

ob das wirklich so lustig ist ?... 
Das auf so ein Posting nicht eine Reaktion kommt, hätte es vor ein paar Monaten nie gegeben. Es muß ja nicht alles von der WBTS ausgehen; wichtig ist nur, dass man sich nicht aus den Augen verliert. Wäre schön, wenn sich am Freitag noch jemand dazu gesellt; die WBTS liegt ja auch nicht gerade vor meiner Haustüre... Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, da ist Familientag angesagt. Samstag fahre ich mit Boris, bei Interesse bitte melden !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut! Sonntag wird geradelt. 10Uhr an der WBTS! Termin kommt noch.


Kann die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht. Erst Malle ohne Rad und dann fahre ich nochmal in die Berge zum biken   

@ RS-Hunter und die anderen. Für den 11.09 habe ich mal ne größere Ahrtaltour geplant. Aber Startzeit wird 09:00 Uhr sein. Termin stell ich irgendwann ein.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Dirk S. (10. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

>




Endlich ist hier mal wieder etwas Los!   
Auch wenn es ein trauriger Anlass ist! 
Ich werde Euch vermissen!    

Ihr dürft noch etwas ohne mich auskommen.   
Vorbereitung für den Köln - Marathon und Biken bekomme
ich in meinem Alter nicht unter einen Hut!   

Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß an der WBTS!!! 

Was ist denn überhaupt mit der Grillparty in diesem Jahr???   

Da gab es doch einen Vorsschlag aus dem schönen Wesseling?  

Bis bald

Dirk
Der Marathon Mann


----------



## redrace (10. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht. Erst Malle ohne Rad und dann fahre ich nochmal in die Berge zum biken
> 
> @ RS-Hunter und die anderen. Für den 11.09 habe ich mal ne größere Ahrtaltour geplant. Aber Startzeit wird 09:00 Uhr sein. Termin stell ich irgendwann ein.
> 
> ...




HUHU

Kannst Du das ganze auch am 10.09. um 10:00 Uhr machen?? am 11. bin ich arbeiten!!


----------



## redrace (10. August 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ist hier mal wieder etwas Los!
> Auch wenn es ein trauriger Anlass ist!
> Ich werde Euch vermissen!
> 
> ...



HUHU
Von mir aus gerne!!
Den einzigen Termin den ich noch anbieten kann ist der 27.08.05!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht. Erst Malle ohne Rad und dann fahre ich nochmal in die Berge zum biken



Na dann viel Spass, aber selbst auf Malle kann man schön biken; kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen   



			
				spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @ RS-Hunter und die anderen. Für den 11.09 habe ich mal ne größere Ahrtaltour geplant. Aber Startzeit wird 09:00 Uhr sein. Termin stell ich irgendwann ein.



Schon vorgemerkt, jetzt warte ich nur noch auf's "offizielle"


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2005)

Mittaaag!

Falls es einen interessiert, habe gestern am Bahnhofskiosk, keine Sprüche, hab ein Jobticket  , in der Bike 9/05 gesehen, das da ein Spot(t)guide Nordeifel vorgestellt wurde, 2 Touren um Monschau und Malmedy.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ob das wirklich so lustig ist ?...
> Das auf so ein Posting nicht eine Reaktion kommt, hätte es vor ein paar Monaten nie gegeben. Es muß ja nicht alles von der WBTS ausgehen; wichtig ist nur, dass man sich nicht aus den Augen verliert. Wäre schön, wenn sich am Freitag noch jemand dazu gesellt; die WBTS liegt ja auch nicht gerade vor meiner Haustüre... Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, da ist Familientag angesagt. Samstag fahre ich mit Boris, bei Interesse bitte melden !
> ...



Heul doch. Wohnst halt grenzwertig!  

Nee, wenn ich nicht am Samstag gen Schweiz aufbrechen würde, hätte ich mich eingetragen.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mittaaag!
> 
> Falls es einen interessiert, habe gestern am Bahnhofskiosk, keine Sprüche, hab ein Jobticket , in der Bike 9/05 gesehen, das da ein Spot(t)guide Nordeifel vorgestellt wurde, 2 Touren um Monschau und Malmedy.
> 
> ...


Yep, schuld daran ist wohl der gute Manni von mtb-guide-eifel. Hat ziemlich lang gedauert bis zur Veröffentlichung. Der Verfasser lag wahrscheinlich 'ne Weile unter'm Sauerstoffzelt... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (10. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Yep, schuld daran ist wohl der gute Manni von mtb-guide-eifel. Hat ziemlich lang gedauert bis zur Veröffentlichung. Der Verfasser lag wahrscheinlich 'ne Weile unter'm Sauerstoffzelt...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Der war gut, ich schmeiß mich weg vor Lachen  
Kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich mir das mit dem Sauerstoffzelt gut vorstellen kann, vor allem wenn man nicht weiß, was einen erwartet.

Reinhard


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Kannst Du das ganze auch am 10.09. um 10:00 Uhr machen?? am 11. bin ich arbeiten!!


Ne da kann ich leider nicht. Aber keine Sorge, ich fahre da ja öfters.
Fahren wir halt 14 Tage später oder so gemeinsam hin   

Viele Grüße


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2005)

Ich versuche am Freitag eine halbe Stunde eher Feierabend zu machen, dann wäre ich kurz vor 15Uhr in Roetgen. Kann das aber noch nicht versprechen. Denke aber das es klappen wird.


----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2005)

Wenn's ein paar Minuten später wird bitte rechtzeitig anrufen !
Edit: Hier der GPS-Track; 3 Geräte sehen mehr als 1... (wenn's zeitlich knapp wird, kann ab Monschau abgekürzt werden)
Weiter Info's im Termin...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (10. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche am Freitag eine halbe Stunde eher Feierabend zu machen, dann wäre ich kurz vor 15Uhr in Roetgen. Kann das aber noch nicht versprechen. Denke aber das es klappen wird.




HUHU

hab mich auch eingetragen! Wenn es zeitlich nicht hinhaut rufe ich dich an rpo!


----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2005)

Bitte nicht vergessen; Tempo=langsam...bei mir kneifts Knie ein bischen und Frank ist seit dem Alpenx kaum gefahren. Eigentlich müsste er trotzdem topfit sein... Würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (10. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht vergessen; Tempo=langsam...bei mir kneifts Knie ein bischen und Frank ist seit dem Alpenx kaum gefahren. Eigentlich müsste er trotzdem topfit sein... Würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU

Jammern kannst Du hier !! Am Freitag wird Rad gefahren!!


----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Jammern kannst Du hier !! Am Freitag wird Rad gefahren!!


Klar, nur ein bischen langsamer......wir wollen ja geniessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen 
Schade schade schade. Da kommen nach langer zeit nochmal Leute die man schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hat,die man aber gerne nochmal sehen würde, und ich kann nicht   . Ich muß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gucken!


----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> Schade schade schade. Da kommen nach langer zeit nochmal Leute die man schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hat,die man aber gerne nochmal sehen würde, und ich kann nicht  . Ich muß
> 
> 
> ...


Spar dir den Quatsch und das Geld und komm biken...


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2005)

Eben im ZDF gewesen, Bericht über die Rurtalsperre. War interessant, wer es verpasst hat kann es hier  nachlesen.


----------



## IGGY (12. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut! Sonntag wird geradelt. 10Uhr an der WBTS! Termin kommt noch.


Ist noch nicht eingetragen oder?


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ist noch nicht eingetragen oder?


13.08.2005 20:00
_1 Mitfahrer_ 72532 gomadingen
_Baden-Württemberg_ trails auf der alb mitne woche28zöller
14.08.2005 09:00
_0 Mitfahrer_ 57462 Olpe
_Nordrhein-Westfalen_ Olpe-Alpenhaus-Olpe6-7 StdODri
14.08.2005 09:00
_0 Mitfahrer_ 61440 Oberursel
_Hessen_ Suche Leute die mitca. 3 hklafi
14.08.2005 10:00
_4 Mitfahrer_ 38879 Schierke
_Sachsen-Anhalt_ Hallo, hier nun der2,5 StundenSamson
14.08.2005 10:00
_0 Mitfahrer_ 51379 Leverkusen Opladen
_Nordrhein-Westfalen_ MTB Sonntagstour2-3 StdMichael13
14.08.2005 11:00
_0 Mitfahrer_ 61440 Oberursel-Hohemark
_Hessen_ Trail-Runde im2-2,5hlokalhorst
14.08.2005 11:00
_0 Mitfahrer_ 53545 Linz am Rhein/Wiedtal
_Rheinland-Pfalz_ Schöne Runde vom4-5hblitzfitz
15.08.2005 09:00
_2 Mitfahrer_ 82438 Eschenlohe
_Bayern_ Von Eschenlohe ausca. 6 Std. inkl. Pausenbergaufbunny
Nein...


----------



## IGGY (12. August 2005)

Danke hätte ich nicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2005)

Zur Tour heute bzw. zum Wetter:
Aktuell regnet es nicht, aber was nachher noch so kommt; keine Ahnung. Also ich komme auf jeden Fall zum Bahnhof.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2005)

Hier der Termin für Sonntag!

Behalte mir aber vor, die Tour am Sonntag Morgen um 9Uhr abzusagen:
_*
Aussichten:*
 Am Sonntag erneut schauerartiger Regen, teils gewittrig, Höchstwerte um 20 Grad._


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2005)

Nabend,

geile Tour war das heute ! Bericht wahrscheinlich erst morgen, aber das muß jetzt noch sein...
@Frank: schau dir mal den Himmel an  die paar Tröpfchen die wir abbekommen haben, hätten wir zählen können. Im Nachhinein fällt mir aber auch ein; wir hätten dich eh nicht mitgenommen. Du hattest dich garnicht eingetragen, also quasi keinen Fahrschein...





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (12. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> geile Tour war das heute ! Bericht wahrscheinlich erst morgen, aber das muß jetzt noch sein...
> @Frank: schau dir mal den Himmel an  die paar Tröpfchen die wir abbekommen haben, hätten wir zählen können. Im Nachhinein fällt mir aber auch ein; wir hätten dich eh nicht mitgenommen. Du hattest dich garnicht eingetragen, also quasi keinen Fahrschein...
> ...



Hallo,
ja ist schon gut. Beim nächsten mal vertraue ich auf deine Vorhersage.

Das du einen Termin gemacht hast habe ich heute erst gesehen. Sonst hätte ich mich schon eingetragen.

@all
Hier ist ein zu Link zu den Alpencrossfotos.


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2005)

Der Aachener Stadtwald braucht zwar eigentlich keine Werbung  aber ich poste den Termin trotzdem mal hier: 17.09.05 Aachener Stadtwald
(Schon7 Mitfahrer für eine Tour in 4 Wochen  )
Wir wollten die Frequenz für die Treffen dort nicht so kurz machen, damit es nicht langweilig wird. Also hab ich den Termin nach meiner Rückkehr vom Alpen-x gesetzt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2005)

Achja...damit alle sehen, das wir völlig verrückt sind: 4x von ganz unten wieder hoch nach Eicherscheid...





Edit: Der letzte Anstieg führt natürlich nach Menzerath; ist aber der selbe Hügel...


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2005)

Eine, wenn auch ziemlich anstrengend, wunderschöne Tour mit vielen Auf und Ab's von der Rur alleine 3 mal hinauf in Richtung Eicherscheid. Natürlich immer über andere Wege *g*. Der Anstieg Nr. 4 führt hinauf nach Menzerath:




Einer kniff (Wetterlage), 2 kamen: René  und Meik, was mich ehrlich gesagt ein bischen beunruhigte. Die beiden können ja bekanntlich gar nicht langsam fahren. Ich hab's aber, denke ich, ganz gut überstanden und manchmal war ich sogar vorne...


 ...lag aber nur daran, das Mr. XCRacer mit seinem GPS nicht klar kam und, gemeinsam mit Meik, falsch abgebogen ist...
Die Route: Roetgen, Lammersdorf, Simmerath, Huppenbroich, Rur, 3x Eicherscheid , Menzerath, Monschau, Mützenich und über den Steling im Hohen Venn zurück nach Roetgen.
Und hier, wo der "Meister by him self" locker durchfährt, haben unsere Asse gekniffen  (na ich sowieso...):


 


Der Meister:



Fazit: Entgegen aller Wetterprognosen schöne Tour (wir sind eigentlich nur von unten nass geworden), ohne Pannen, aber mit einem ziemlich dämlichem Sturz: Ich bin kurz vor Monschau in einem Steilhang ZU FUSS !!  auf einer glatten Schieferplatte ausgerutscht und heftig auf den Allerwertesten geknallt. Das gibt eine herrliche Pizza sag ich euch...
Bilder: René's, meine...


----------



## Dirk S. (13. August 2005)

Hallo Ralph,
schöner Bericht!   

Das schönste ist, das wir XC - Racer endlich mal schieben sehen!  


Dirk
Der Marathon Man


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2005)

Eigentlich habe ich auf dem Foto nur die Bodenfreiheit geprüft! 
Aber ich geb zu, ich war zu Feige. Man muß ja auch nicht alles machen. 

Immerhin bin ich zweimal weiniger gefallen, als der Hinterradüberbremser redrace


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2005)

Ich fands wie immer nett......werd jetzt mal sehen, was meine Arschbacke vom Biken hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (13. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...was mich ehrlich gesagt ein bischen beunruhigte. Die beiden können ja bekanntlich gar nicht langsam fahren. ...


Hier muss ich aber mal eingreifen   ,

Redrace hatte sich seinerzeits rührig um Pfeffe gekümmert und war nicht von seiner Seite gewischen.  
Gleiches kann ich auch für XCRacer sagen, er hat auch immer ein Herz für etwas langsamere Biker, zumal wenn es nach der Tour noch "rischtisch Kaffee und Kuchen" oder lecker Bierschen gibt. Dies bekundet er ja auch mittlerweile mit *"Was fährst Du?"*. 
Natürlich kann er auch anders, zumal wenn man ihn herausfordert. Dies musste kürzlich JJ schmerzlich erfahren.


----------



## redrace (13. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin bin ich zweimal weiniger gefallen, als der Hinterradüberbremser redrace



1. Wenn ich auch so langsam den Berg runter fahre wie Du falle ich auch nicht!!  
2. Wenn mitten im steilsten Downhill plötzlich jemand bremst, als hätte er einen Stock in den Speichen, dann kann man nur die Notbremse ziehen und den Waldboden vermessen!!  



			
				rpo schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier, wo der "Meister by him self" locker durchfährt, haben unsere Asse gekniffen  (na ich sowieso...):


Der ware Meister zeigt nicht alles was er kann!!  

War wirklich eine schöne Runde mit zwei Hightech-Verliebten!


----------



## redrace (13. August 2005)

HUHU

Grilltermin!! 27.08.2005 19:00 Uhr bei mir zu Hause. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird einigermaßen!

MTB Tour durch die Siebenberge oder alternativ im Ahrtal, obwohl da müsste ich mir einen Guide organisieren , kann voher gebucht werden.


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder alternativ im Ahrtal, obwohl da müsste ich mir einen Guide organisieren , kann voher gebucht werden.


 Ich hab 'nen GPS-Track vom Ahrtal. Wenn ich den dem René nicht schicke, kann nix schiefgehen... Wir, also Simone & ich kommen auf jeden Fall ! Sag mal an, was wir mitbringen sollen !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hier muss ich aber mal eingreifen   ,
> 
> Redrace hatte sich seinerzeits rührig um Pfeffe gekümmert und war nicht von seiner Seite gewischen.
> Gleiches kann ich auch für XCRacer sagen, er hat auch immer ein Herz für etwas langsamere Biker, zumal wenn es nach der Tour noch "rischtisch Kaffee und Kuchen" oder lecker Bierschen gibt. Dies bekundet er ja auch mittlerweile mit *"Was fährst Du?"*.
> Natürlich kann er auch anders, zumal wenn man ihn herausfordert. Dies musste kürzlich JJ schmerzlich erfahren.


Also die beiden Herren XCRacer und redrace sind gefahren wie die Schweine. Vor allem XCRacer immer vorne weg mit seiner Schaukel.... Wir sind die Runde 15 Minuten schneller gefahren als ich im Juni mit Knax und der ist ja bekanntlich ziemlich schwer bis garnicht zu bremsen... Apropos: Wo steckt der eigentlich ?

Grüsse
Ralph
Achja; war eben mit Boris unterwegs:


----------



## Frank S. (13. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Grilltermin!! 27.08.2005 19:00 Uhr bei mir zu Hause. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird einigermaßen!
> 
> MTB Tour durch die Siebenberge oder alternativ im Ahrtal, obwohl da müsste ich mir einen Guide organisieren , kann voher gebucht werden.



Hallo Meik,
Silke und ich werden zum Grillen kommen. Wenn du vorher noch eine Tour fahren willst bringen wir das Tandem mit.


----------



## redrace (13. August 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Meik,
> Silke und ich werden zum Grillen kommen. Wenn du vorher noch eine Tour fahren willst bringen wir das Tandem mit.




HUHU

Ich denke mal das sich jeder das mitbringt was er an Fleisch essen möchte. Um Getränke kümmere ich mich und wir legen das nachher um. was die Salate angeht bedarf es einer telefonischen Absprache!!


----------



## Happy_User (13. August 2005)

Hi Mike,

da melde ich mich auch einmal an. Nach dem ich das Ahrtal im September nicht mitbekomme, muss ich das ja vor meinem Urlaub noch schaffen.

Wann soll den die Tour so grob starten? 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Dirk
> Der Marathon Man


Falsches Forum! Klickst du www.lauftreff.de 

Es freut mich das sich die beiden Ingos für morgen eingetragen haben 
Bitte nicht vergessen, fals es morgen früh regnet, kneife ich. Poste dann spätestens um 9Uhr was Sache ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (13. August 2005)

Jo wenn es regnet gehe ich laufen!


----------



## Dirk S. (13. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Falsches Forum! Klickst du www.lauftreff.de
> 
> Es freut mich das sich die beiden Ingos für morgen eingetragen haben
> Bitte nicht vergessen, fals es morgen früh regnet, kneife ich. Poste dann spätestens um 9Uhr was Sache ist.




Da sieht man mal wieder das Du keine Ahnung hast!   
Besser ist "www.laufen-aktuell.de"

Viel Spaß beim schieben mit der Schaukel!


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die beiden Herren XCRacer und redrace sind gefahren wie die Schweine. Vor allem XCRacer immer vorne weg mit seiner Schaukel.... Wir sind die Runde 15 Minuten schneller gefahren als ich im Juni mit Knax und der ist ja bekanntlich ziemlich schwer bis garnicht zu bremsen... ...QUOTE]
> 
> Ich glaube da kann ich dir mittlerweile Recht geben. Auf unserer heutigen Tour klingelte das Handy bei XCR und am anderen Ende war redrace, der XCR für morgen absagte und nebenbei bemerkte, dass er noch recht schwere Beine von gestern habe. Und XCR "jammmerte"    heute während der Tour auch, dass die Beine schwer wurden. Zwischendurch gestand er sogar, dass es gestern vielleicht doch etwas zügiger war, als normal.
> Kommt halt immer auf die Mitfahrer an!


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...recht schwere Beine...


Die hatte ich heute auch und mußte mich nach 70km mit Boris aus dem Wehebachtal die 12km hoch bis Jägerhaus quälen. Ausserdem tat mit mein Arsch weh...


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die hatte ich heute auch und mußte mich nach 70km mit Boris aus dem Wehebachtal die 12km hoch bis Jägerhaus quälen. Ausserdem tat mit mein Arsch weh...



Ich kann dich gut verstehen. Aber Kopf hoch, es kommen auch wieder schlechte Zeiten.


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Da sieht man mal wieder das Du keine Ahnung hast!
> Besser ist "www.laufen-aktuell.de"


Klickst du 

Edit:
Da heißt ja jemand Dirk_S !!! Aber das bist du nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (14. August 2005)

Ich tuhe mich Heute wieder raus wegen Regengüssen. Ich haue mich jetzt nochmal hin und werde im laufe des Tages laufen gehen. Schade um die Tour. Naja ein andermal dann. Schönes Rest WE wünscht Euch der IGGY


----------



## Happy_User (14. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tuhe mich Heute wieder raus wegen Regengüssen. ...



Moin Iggy,

Sorry, aber kannst Du mir den Satz erklären???  


Grüße

 HU


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2005)

Nach Betrachten meiner Lieblingswetterseite kneife ich heute und widme mich dem anderen Geschlecht zweckt Teilung gemeinsamer Interessen.





...zB: zusammen kochen und Essen


----------



## "TWIGGY" (14. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tuhe mich Heute wieder raus wegen Regengüssen. Ich haue mich jetzt nochmal hin und werde im laufe des Tages laufen gehen. Schade um die Tour. Naja ein andermal dann. Schönes Rest WE wünscht Euch der IGGY




Wenn das so ist , melde ich mich auch ab und werd hoffen das es machher mal was besser wird um eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Dann viel Spass noch beim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bis denne


----------



## Happy_User (14. August 2005)

Moin zusammen,

da ja ganz offensichtlich kein Biergarten Wetter ist, werde ich mich einmal auf den Sattel schwingen und etwas durch die Eifel schubbern. WBTS , Laufenburgerwald sollte reichen. Vielleicht dann noch mal zur Sophienhöhe. Liegt ja alles auf dem Weg. 

Grüße 

HU


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2005)

Twiggy schrieb:
			
		

> http://der.vom.berg.des.donner.genannt.ingo.hat-gar-keine-homepage.de/


Ja Ne is klar!


----------



## redrace (14. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> dass er noch recht schwere Beine von gestern habe. Und XCR "jammmerte"    heute während der Tour auch, dass die Beine schwer wurden. Zwischendurch gestand er sogar, dass es gestern vielleicht doch etwas zügiger war, als normal.
> Kommt halt immer auf die Mitfahrer an!



HUHU

DAS WAR SPASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> DAS WAR SPASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Zu spät, das glaubt dir jetzt keiner mehr... Unter RS-Hunter: Das dumme ist nur, dass er mir eigentlich nicht vom Biken weh tut...


----------



## IGGY (14. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...zB: zusammen kochen und Essen


Oh da fallen mir aber spontan andere Sachen ein   
@Twiggy Geile HP


----------



## "TWIGGY" (14. August 2005)

......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (14. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Oh da fallen mir aber spontan andere Sachen ein
> @Twiggy Geile HP
















so ich werd jetzt mal was zocken





 das ist das einzigste was man bei dem Wetter wohl am besten machen kann


----------



## Knax (14. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind die Runde 15 Minuten schneller gefahren als ich im Juni mit Knax und der ist ja bekanntlich ziemlich schwer bis garnicht zu bremsen... Apropos: Wo steckt der eigentlich ?


...ich habe bis vor 5 minuten noch koffer bei strömenden regen ins haus getragen! bin seid transalp zwar regen (ca. 3 regentage), schnee (2.700 meter höhe und 4°Celsius) und affenhitze 40° am gardasee gewöhnt, aber das wetter hier ist einfach zum   
bilder vom alpenX und von den touren am gardasee kommen bald   ...
ab morgen stehe ich also für alle gemeinheiten auf den heimischen trails wieder zu verfügung   
mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (14. August 2005)

Hi Max
Willkommen in der Heimat. Wie war es denn? Lass Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen


----------



## Knax (14. August 2005)

Hi Iggy,
werde heute abend mal einen bericht schreiben, dazu brauche ich aber auch ein paar bilder (kann das kabel für die camera net finden   ). 
bis heute abend   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Iggy,
> werde heute abend mal einen bericht schreiben,...


Bitte bis spätestens 22:00 Uhr...zack, zack...

Ps: Willkommen zurück !...


----------



## Knax (14. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte bis spätestens 22:00 Uhr...zack, zack...
> 
> Ps: Willkommen zurück !...


...aber einen happen essen darf ich doch noch, oder   
keine sorge! heute abend kommt der bericht   
Knax


----------



## Happy_User (14. August 2005)

N'Abend zusammen,

Wie sieht es den nächstes Wochenende miteinem kleinen Ausflug zu den Belgiern aus? 65 km bei Jalhay. Steht ja eigentlich für Trailvergnügen. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, wollte ich um 8:30 starten.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## reigi (14. August 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend zusammen,
> 
> Wie sieht es den nächstes Wochenende miteinem kleinen Ausflug zu den Belgiern aus? 65 km bei Jalhay. Steht ja eigentlich für Trailvergnügen. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, wollte ich um 8:30 starten.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auch vor, dort wie im letzten Jahr zu starten. Ich schlage Treff um 7.30 Uhr in Lichtenbusch am Grenzübergang vor. Übrigens, meinen Bericht aus 2004 gibt's hier. 
Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Happy_User (14. August 2005)

Hallo Reigi,

das klingt gut. Zum Glück habe ich heute meine Wasserperformance verbessert.  
Trage mir schon einmal den Termin ein.

Grüße

HU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (14. August 2005)

So Leute, jetzt gibts den "lang ersehnten"    bericht von meiner transalp mit dem DAV:

erst einmal muss ich alle enttäuschen, denn die eigentlichen bilder vom alpenX habe ich net gemacht (aus gewichtsgründen durften die anderen ihre cams mitschleppen   ). aber ein paar habe ich doch noch am ende geschossen:

angefangen hat alles am 31.7. um 7:01 uhr am Stolberger bahnhof. hier startete die 7 stunden lange reise nach bad hindelang. hier trafen sich die 11 teilnehmer am späten nachmittag im "haus alpenhof", einer art ausbildungszentrum des DAV, 
und lernten sich kennen, checkten später die bikes und verbrachten hier auch die erste nacht im lager. 

1.8. 1. etappe: am morgen noch muss der erste teilnehmer sich neue reifen kaufen, da die alten dermaßen abgenutzt waren...     also runter ins dorf und sich für 37,90 euro pro stück racing ralph kaufen   
dann endlich der start der truppe 


über das oberjoch geht es dann endlich richtung lech -und inntal, etwa 45km lockeres einrollen über 580 höhenmeter nach vorderhornbach. hier übernachten wir in einem urigen gasthof und die gruppe blickt auf eine lockere tour ohne ausreißversuche zurück. schon jetzt merke ich, dass die kondition in der gruppe nicht gleich gut ist...

2.8. 2. etappe: vom gasthof aus geht es heute darum den ersten wirklichen pass unserer route zu erklimmen: das hantennjoch. die etwa 1.200 höhenmeter und 70km wären eigentlich kein problem für mich, wenn da nicht mein ehrgeiz wäre: mitten im berg (ich fahre mit nur noch einem mitstreiter vorne weg) will einer unserer guides unsere fitness testen, was dann (Ingo und Kai kennen das spiel) im ausscheidungsfahren endet   . wer gewinnt, dürfte klar sein   ! in landeck angekommen erwartet uns im ströhemenden regen der campingplatz mit seiner gemütlichen holzhütte

3.8. 3. etappe: 12° celsius und dauerregen - es nützt alles nichts, wir haben eine der wichtigsten etappen vor uns. nach Ischgl geht es leider über die straße, weil der trail bei diesem wetter unfahrbar ist, hoch rauf zur heidelberger hütte, also jenseits der 2.000 meter. 45km und 1.600 höhenmeter machen sich schon bemerkbar! auf der gemütlichen hütte ziehen wir uns erst mal 3 mahlzeiten rein und gehen früh schlafen   

4.8. 4. etappe: heute soll die schweiz erreicht werden. dazu müssen wir von der hütte aus die bikes etwa 300 höhenmeter tragen, ein teil der heckmeier-route steht uns bevor. meine beine fühlen sich gut an und ich kann größtenteils den verblockten trail hochfahren. leider tragen die anderen ihre bikes, sodass ich etwa eine halbe stunde vorsprung habe. macht aber nichts: bei 4° und schneefall ziehe ich alles an, was ich habe und fahre den trail einfach runter! mit den anderen zusammen schiebe ich das stück wieder hoch und kann dann eine etwa 15km lange abfahrt ins tal genießen    über Scul und S-Charl geht es nach St. Maria, unserem heutigen übernachtungsort.

5.8. 5. etappe: endlich! die sonne scheint und es sind warme 20° bei dem wetter verkarftet man doch locker den schon morgentlichen kick von 1.200 höhenmetern am stück. gegen nachmittag erreichen wir das Val Viola und es geht noch einmal ca. 500 höhenmeter hinauf zum "Rifugio Val Viola". einige kollegen und ich hatten abgesprochen, dass wir am letzten berg ein richtiges rennen starten. gesagt getan: 2 gels reingedrückt, den rucksack enger geschnallt ging es auf den mit wanderen belagerten schottrigen weg zur hütte rauf. wer gewonnen hat - wer wohl?!

6.8. 6. und letzte etappe: heute steht uns nur noch eine traumhafte abfahrt über 30km nach poschiavo bevor. die ersten 3km tragen wir über einen sehr schlechten wanderweg, dann geht es mal über wiesen, dann wieder über felsen hinunter ins tal. in Poschiavo endet für mich die transalp (leider nicht am gardasee, wie gehofft) und werde von meinem privattaxi abgeholt 


die anderen fahren mit dem bus zurück nach Bad Hindelang...
zusammengefasst war es eine super tour! zwar wurde auf den ersten tagen mehr strasse gefahren, was wohl am wetter lag, doch waren auf den folgenden etappen die trails einfach sagenhaft (bilder kommen   ). größtenteils fernab der moser -und heckmeierrouten, also ohne die massen an bikern, war diese überquerung definitiv ein super abenteuer.

P.S.: an alle alpencrosser: packt euch, auch wenn ihr zu hause immer ohne auskommt, eine regenhose ein!!! mir wären beinahe auf den schönsten trails bergab die gliedmassen abgefallen


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2005)

Nabend Max,

schaut so aus, als hättest du deinen Spaß gehabt. Bin auf die Bilder gespannt ! Heute in 3 Wochen haben Boris & ich auch schon die 1. Etappe beendet.
Du warst aber noch 1 Woche am Gardasee richtig ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (14. August 2005)

Hallo Knax,
schöner Bericht über deine Tour.
Über den Fimberpass und über den Passo Val Viola bin ich auch vor 3 Wochen gefahren. Schade das ihr die Uina Schlucht von Scoul nach St. Maria ausgelassen habt.

Kleine Korrektur noch, der Fimberpass ist nur 2608 Meter hoch und keine 2700 Meter. Ich habe dort oben zum Glück nur Regen und Hagel gehabt und keinen Schnee.


----------



## Knax (14. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst aber noch 1 Woche am Gardasee richtig ?


...das stimmt! der bericht von den touren vom Rotter Hütten Team kommt dann, wenn ich alle bilder (Moni und Hans haben auch welche gemacht) habe.
aber das kann noch was dauern... hier mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack von den touren:













guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2005)

Max mal eine Frage! Das ganz rechte Bild ist das vom Gardasee? Sieht so aus wie eine Location an der ich mit Kai auch vorbeigekommen bin. Kai wioe hieß noch gleich das Dorf oben auf dem Gipfel nach dem Paß?


----------



## Knax (15. August 2005)

...wenn man die Ponale-Strasse von Garda aus hochfährt kommt man in dieses kaff... Prgeasina heißt das doch, oder?!   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (15. August 2005)

Ja genau so hieß der Ort! Wußte ich doch das ich die Landschaft kenne.


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Grilltermin!! 27.08.2005 19:00 Uhr bei mir zu Hause. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird einigermaßen!
> 
> MTB Tour durch die Siebenberge oder alternativ im Ahrtal, obwohl da müsste ich mir einen Guide organisieren , kann voher gebucht werden.


Da bin ich auch dabei wenn ich darf. Die Erlaubnis von meiner Frau habe ich   
Ich würde dann einen Schichtsalat mitbringen. Wie ist das denn mit dem reinemachen nach der Tour?


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2005)

He Max. Das sehe ich gerade erst. Da sind ja Weiber bei der Truppe!   Jetzt weis ich auch warum du in der hinteren Reihe stehst    Grabbelst denen wohl am Hintern wah?


----------



## charly245 (15. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> He Max. Das sehe ich gerade erst. Da sind ja Weiber bei der Truppe!   Jetzt weis ich auch warum du in der hinteren Reihe stehst    Grabbelst denen wohl am Hintern wah?



ich hoffe das max hier mal gelernt hat....das hinterher fahren auch spass machen kann


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend zusammen,
> 
> Wie sieht es den nächstes Wochenende miteinem kleinen Ausflug zu den Belgiern aus? 65 km bei Jalhay. Steht ja eigentlich für Trailvergnügen. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, wollte ich um 8:30 starten.
> 
> ...


Ich kündige mal vorsichtiges Interesse an. Was ja noch keine Zusage ist


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe das max hier mal gelernt hat....das hinterher fahren auch spass machen kann


Sag mal hast du seinen Bericht nicht gelesen ? Der kann nicht langsam; auch nicht für die feinsten Pobacken...


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2005)

Am Mittwoch lernt er es das hinterher fahren


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Am Mittwoch lernt er es das hinterher fahren


Denk an deine Sig...


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2005)

Ups. Okay mache ich   
Mal was anderes. Bist du schonmal oder ein anderer hier in Bütgenbach gefahren? Ich überlege noch ob ich da am We starten soll, damit Max sich ein wenig von mir ziehen lassen  kann   
Sofern ich am WE nicht arbeiten muß


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2005)

Büttgenbach ist in meinen Augen eines der Harten Rennen der VOR ! Viele, lange sehr anstrengende Wurzelpassagen (auch Uphill) ! Wenn der Start noch so ist wie früher, zieh dich warm an. Es geht aus dem Zentrum zunächst mit 70 Sachen runter zum Viadukt und dann den selben Berg wieder hoch. Die Verluste im Downhill und der anschliessende Anstieg sollen das Feld entzerren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (15. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Büttgenbach ist in meinen Augen eines der Harten Rennen der VOR ! Viele, lange sehr anstrengende Wurzelpassagen (auch Uphill) ! Wenn der Start noch so ist wie früher, zieh dich warm an. Es geht aus dem Zentrum zunächst mit 70 Sachen runter zum Viadukt und dann den selben Berg wieder hoch. Die Verluste im Downhill und der anschliessende Anstieg sollen das Feld entzerren...


...na das hört sich ja nach einen super rennen an    wäre doch gelacht, wenn der außenposten Breinig sich vor uphills drücken würde!
@Iggy: irgendwann, ja eines tages kriege ich dich...und wenn es nicht am mittwoch ist, dann halt nächste woche, oder...   
@all, die meinen, die dame könnte nur langsam fahren: wartets ab! irgendwann kommt LaBruja (alias Monika) mit auf ne tour


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected], die meinen, die dame könnte nur langsam fahren: wartets ab! irgendwann kommt LaBruja (alias Monika) mit auf ne tour


Ähm...die liebe LaBruja kenne ich, sie war nicht gemeint...gemeint war das 1. Bild...*g*


----------



## Knax (16. August 2005)

Hier nun das ergebnis der am 16.8.2005 erstellten a-proben der doping-verdächtigen charly245 und Twiggy, welche durch das extrahieren von blut vom lenker der beiden personen erstellt werden konnte:

erhöhter anteil von Erythrozyten bei beiden probanden   lässt auf blutdoping durch Erythropoetin, kurz EPO   schließen.

ich werde dem WBTS-verband mit seinen premium-mitgliedern vorschlagen, beide schönwetter-fahrer in den genuß einer "schnellen" tour kommen zu lassen   ,
damit der missbrauch standesgemäß wiedergut gemacht wird!

Dr. med. Knax


----------



## IGGY (16. August 2005)

Lol   
Was war denn da los?


----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Lol
> Was war denn da los?


Ich glaub der Knax hat 'nen Höhenkoller...


----------



## charly245 (16. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Lol
> Was war denn da los?



der max war mal nicht der erste aufm berg


----------



## "TWIGGY" (16. August 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nun das ergebnis der am 16.8.2005 erstellten a-proben der doping-verdächtigen charly245 und Twiggy, welche durch das extrahieren von blut vom lenker der beiden personen erstellt werden konnte:
> 
> erhöhter anteil von Erythrozyten bei beiden probanden   lässt auf blutdoping durch Erythropoetin, kurz EPO   schließen.
> 
> ...


Tja was soll ich sagen ....
Heute haben sich Max Kai und ich und zu einer kleinen Runde aufgemacht...die sogenannte Hausrunde vom Breiniger Aussenposten .(Breinig-Solchbachtal-Paternoster-Kartoffelbaum-Mausbach-Breinig)
Nach ein wenig small talk ging es dann den Paternoster hoch wo Max mal zeigen konnte was so in seinen Beinen steckt....oder auch nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nagut ich will mal sagen er hat er verhalten angehen lassen und ist mit Kai ziemlich gleich oben angekommen, da aber eine Tour auch gerade Streckenabschnitte hat habe ich versuch den schlechten von mir verursachten Schnitt bergauf in der Ebene wieder etwas zu erhöhen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was mir auch recht gut gelungen ist, glaub ich.
Daraus fühlten sich die Protagonisten wohl animiert in den Bergen die noch kamen ihrer seits das Tempo zu erhöhen was natürlich dazu führte das alle Beteiligten ziemlich Körner gelassen haben..so kam es dann das in "Kai`s Angriffsberg" Max veruschte an Kai dran zu bleiben jedoch bei diesm Versuch total einbrach so das ICH sogar noch an Ihm vorbei fuhr mit einem netten Gruß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 entfernte ich mich dann auch zügig von Ihm.Danach gings nur noch flach bis nach Mausbach wo es wieder an mir war das Tempo zwecks Schnitterhöhung zu machen.Gesagt getan ich schaute immer wieder in erstaunte Gesichter als ich mal wieder "angetreten" habe und habe auch den Satz gehört wie schon wieder, welches mich zusätzlich anspornte das Tempo zumindest kurzzeitig hoch zu halt.Aber ich konnte den zweien eigentlich nie wirklich das Wasser reichen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber ich denke sie hatten doch ein wenig SPASS dabei.

Also Max nichts für ungut ,gell


----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich werde dem WBTS-verband mit seinen premium-mitgliedern vorschlagen, beide schönwetter-fahrer in den genuß einer "schnellen" tour kommen zu lassen  ...


René, Meik: Würdet ihr euch bitte des Themas annehmen ?...


----------



## Scott55 (16. August 2005)

hy ich fahre naechstes mal mit sag mir wo und wan dann fahre ich bei euch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2005)

Scott55 schrieb:
			
		

> hy ich fahre naechstes mal mit sag mir wo und wan dann fahre ich bei euch mit


Immer schön hier rein schauen ! Termine werden hier stets bekannt gegeben und im LMB eingetragen 
Naja, nicht alle...heute war ich alleine spielen:


----------



## Scott55 (16. August 2005)

nein fahr bei mir vorbei und klingelt ich wohn in freiburg und du


----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2005)

Scott55 schrieb:
			
		

> nein fahr bei mir vorbei und klingelt ich wohn in freiburg und du


Jaja...alles klar...Moskau...


----------



## Knax (17. August 2005)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich konnte den zweien eigentlich nie wirklich das Wasser reichen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...soviel zum thema "wochenlang nichts getan... knie tut weh... "   
alles reine taktik!
bis zum nächsten mal, hat echt spass gemacht   
mfg
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Grilltermin!! 27.08.2005 19:00 Uhr bei mir zu Hause. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird einigermaßen!
> MTB Tour durch die Siebenberge oder alternativ im Ahrtal, obwohl da müsste ich mir einen Guide organisieren , kann voher gebucht werden.


Mist, da kann ich schon wieder nicht   Turne da wieder irgendwo in den Alpen rum   Allen Beteiligten viel Spaß beim     

@rpo. Kannst ja unsere gemeinsame Ahrtaltour als Schmankerl anbieten. Dann lohnt sich auch das anschließende grillen   

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. August 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Meik,
> Silke und ich werden zum Grillen kommen. Wenn du vorher noch eine Tour fahren willst bringen wir das Tandem mit.


Hallo Frank,

falls ihr die Ahrtaltour fahrt, laß das Tandem besser zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> falls ihr die Ahrtaltour fahrt, laß das Tandem besser zu Hause


Besser is das...


----------



## redrace (17. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, da kann ich schon wieder nicht   Turne da wieder irgendwo in den Alpen rum   Allen Beteiligten viel Spaß beim
> 
> @rpo. Kannst ja unsere gemeinsame Ahrtaltour als Schmankerl anbieten. Dann lohnt sich auch das anschließende grillen
> 
> Viele Grüße



Schade, dass Du nicht kannst!!!

Dem rpo und seinem GPS-DINGSGEDÖHNE vertraue ich mich gerne an!!


----------



## rpo35 (17. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass Du nicht kannst!!!
> 
> Dem rpo und seinem GPS-DINGSGEDÖHNE vertraue ich mich gerne an!!


Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Solange unser Herr XCRacer den Tarck nicht hat, ist alles im grünen Bereich. Nee mal im Ernst; wenn wir uns ein bischen bemühen, kriegen wir die Route wieder zusammen. Ich stimme allerdings zu, dass das für ein Tandem wohl weniger geeignet ist. Das gilt allerdings auch für das Siebengebirge !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (18. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Solange unser Herr XCRacer den Tarck nicht hat, ist alles im grünen Bereich. Nee mal im Ernst; wenn wir uns ein bischen bemühen, kriegen wir die Route wieder zusammen. Ich stimme allerdings zu, dass das für ein Tandem wohl weniger geeignet ist. Das gilt allerdings auch für das Siebengebirge !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hallo,
also der Thönbachweg ist mit dem Tandem fahrbar. Und die Trails im Laufenburger Wald bin ich auch schon gefahren. 
Wenn ich nach der Singletrailskala gehe kann man den Schwirigkeitsgrad S1 noch ohne Probleme fahren. S2 ist nur noch teilweise fahrbar.


----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also der Thönbachweg ist mit dem Tandem fahrbar. Und die Trails im Laufenburger Wald bin ich auch schon gefahren.
> Wenn ich nach der Singletrailskala gehe kann man den Schwirigkeitsgrad S1 noch ohne Probleme fahren. S2 ist nur noch teilweise fahrbar.


Moin Frank,

also ihr könnt die Tour ohne Probleme mit dem Tandem fahren; müsst halt an ein paar ziemlich krassen Passagen schieben.
Warten wir mal was Meik sagt oder ist das Ahrtal als Location jetzt schon gebongt ? Also Meik: Location, Uhrzeit usw... Wenn's beim Ahrtal bleibt schlage ich als Treffpunkt den Wanderparkplatz kurz vor Altenahr (von der Autobahn kommend) vor; Details kommen dann noch.

Von dieser Skala halte ich eh nix. Ich mache mir lieber meine eigene und zwar unterwegs... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (19. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Frank,
> 
> also ihr könnt die Tour ohne Probleme mit dem Tandem fahren; müsst halt an ein paar ziemlich krassen Passagen schieben.
> Warten wir mal was Meik sagt oder ist das Ahrtal als Location jetzt schon gebongt ? Also Meik: Location, Uhrzeit usw... Wenn's beim Ahrtal bleibt schlage ich als Treffpunkt den Wanderparkplatz kurz vor Altenahr (von der Autobahn kommend) vor; Details kommen dann noch.
> ...



HUHU

In den Sieben Bergen kann man schon mit dem Tandem unterwegs sein!! Man muss halt die Trails auslassen. An der Ahr würde ich pers. nicht mit dem Tandem fahren wollen, da verpasst man schon mal ein Highlight! 

Ich bin für die Ahr, Kenn mich da zwar nicht besonders aus, aber rpo wirds schon richten!! 

So und wer kommt jetzt am Samstag alles?? Anmeldung per PM!!


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2005)

Mahlzeit,

für morgen habe ich eine Explorer-Tour von Roetgen aus geplant.
Grobe Richtung: Kalltalsperre, Rollesbroich, Strauch, Rurberg, Einruhr, Erkensruhr, hinter Rohren vorbei an Höfen in Richtung Perlenbachtalsperre. Dann Monschau Pfädchen, Belgenbachtal, Hohes Venn.

Ca. 70km und 1600hm; GPS-Track ist fertig. Bei Interesse gibts heute abend mehr Details. Start: 11:00 Uhr in Roetgen (nicht bei strömendem Regen)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. August 2005)

Nach einer Schlammschlacht in Belgien (Jalhay) steht mir im Moment nicht so der Sinn.

Ich hoffe es ist OK, wenn ich morgen früh so gegen 9:30Uhr, zusage oder Absage. Mache das auch von der aktuellen Wetterlage abhängig.

Grüße XCR


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einer Schlammschlacht in Belgien (Jalhay) steht mir im Moment nicht so der Sinn.
> 
> Ich hoffe es ist OK, wenn ich morgen früh so gegen 9:30Uhr, zusage oder Absage. Mache das auch von der aktuellen Wetterlage abhängig.
> 
> Grüße XCR


Meinst du mich ? Ja, kein Problem. Schreibs hier rein, ruf kurz an oder schick 'ne SMS...wurscht. Ich fahre wie gesagt auch nur, wenn's einigermaßen manierlich aussieht. Also; eintragen...Zack Zack...
In der Anlage noch die "grobe" Route !

Wie war's denn im Aachener Raum heute ? Ich war mit der Familie im Ahrtal spazieren und das war nachher richtig schön !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mich ?


Jepp! 
Sieht im Moment aber eher schlecht aus. Bin zur Zeit etwas schlapp. Kann aber sein, das mich morgen früh der Hafer sticht! Melde mich zeitig, *wenn* ich mitfahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin zur Zeit etwas schlapp...


Ja nee, is klar...hab ich letztens beim Rurtalcross gemerkt. Achja, bei 'ner Explorer-Tour gibt's keine Hecktik


----------



## Happy_User (20. August 2005)

Hi Ralph,

wann wäre den wo treffen? Mal sehen wie ich morgen aus dem bett komme.

Grüße

 Hu


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> wann wäre den wo treffen? Mal sehen wie ich morgen aus dem bett komme.
> 
> ...


11 Uhr am Museumsbahnhof !


----------



## XCRacer (21. August 2005)

Das Wetter sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus. Trotzdem werde ich den Tag anders gestalten. Kann sein, das ich gleich ne Runde drehe, aber nach Roetgen komme ich nicht. Sorry, Ralph! Dir viel Spaß und gute Fahrt!


----------



## rpo35 (21. August 2005)

Naja, ist schon recht diesig. Hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass weniger Wanderer unterwegs sind. Ich werde wohl starten; abbrechen kann ich immer noch.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (21. August 2005)

Der WBTS Außenposten aus Breinig hat sich Heute auf den Weg gemacht einen seiner Fahrer in Bütgenbach mit lauten Anfeuerungsrufen in Bütgenbach nach vorne zu peitschen. Leider wurde er wieder von dem Defektteufel heimgesucht der ihm wiedereinmal am Gestänge des Sattels herumgesägt hatte   
Er hat sich aber durch dieses Mißgeschick nicht aus dem tritt bringen lassen und ist das Rennen trotz defektem Sattel in der 2ten Runde tapfer zu Ende gefahren. Hut ab  
Hier noch ein paar BILDER die ich gemacht habe!


----------



## Knax (21. August 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...ich könnte mich zwar schwarz ärgern, wegen dem schrott von selle italia flite TT   , aber was solls?! habe mich gut während des rennens gefühlt, trotz sturz   , aber was viel besser war, war die unterstützung meiner bike-kollegen und familien!!! dieses bild ist ja wohl der hammer   



super fans! da freut man sich schon richtig auf das nächste jahr, wenn es einen konkurrenten mehr aus Breinig gibt...
guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## RS-Hunter (21. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nee, is klar...



Ich glaub gestern hatte er wirklich nicht seinen besten Tag    siehe hier


----------



## rpo35 (21. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub gestern hatte er wirklich nicht seinen besten Tag    siehe hier


Dann war's wohl besser so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (21. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Der WBTS Außenposten aus Breinig hat sich Heute auf den Weg gemacht einen seiner Fahrer in Bütgenbach mit lauten Anfeuerungsrufen in Bütgenbach nach vorne zu peitschen.



Wow - und das wo die Rennradelite  heute Breinig unsicher machte. Ich habe es mir mal 15min angesehen. Das Auto das vorneweg fuhr gefiel mir am besten. Und einer hatte ein hammergeiles Specialized S-Works  

Aber sauber Max! Weiter so


----------



## Frank S. (22. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich will am Dienstag eine Runde an der Sophienhöhe drehen.
Wer hat denn Lust mit zu kommen?
Hier ist der Link zum Thread. 
Und hier findet ihr den Termin.


----------



## XCRacer (22. August 2005)

Max, weißt su schon deine Platzierung? Wie sieht das jetzt in der Gesamtwertung aus? Dürfen wir gratulieren?


----------



## XCRacer (22. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war's wohl besser so...


Lese ich das richtig? 6:50Std??? Heiliger Bimmbamm! Ein Glück, das ich gekniffen habe!


----------



## rpo35 (22. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Lese ich das richtig? 6:50Std??? Heiliger Bimmbamm! Ein Glück, das ich gekniffen habe!


Tja, bei Explorer-Touren sind die Standzeiten halt etwas grösser...


----------



## Knax (22. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Max, weißt su schon deine Platzierung? Wie sieht das jetzt in der Gesamtwertung aus? Dürfen wir gratulieren?


...ich weiß, dass ich gestern nur 6. geworden bin   , waren sämtliche belgischen nachwuchshoffnungen am start, was will ich da machen?!
im moment warte ich auf die leute bei chronorace.be (die sind nicht gerade die schnellsten...).
mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. August 2005)

Nabend,

Info's zur Ahrtal-Runde für alle (Mit)Griller:
Anfahrt über die A61 für alle, die aus der Kölner Ecke kommen; alles was vorher bei Meik und Edith eintrudelt kommt dann über die A565. Am AK Meckenheim schön brav runter von der Bahn auf die B257 in Richtung Altenahr.



Ca. 1km hinter dem Abzweig nach Mayschoß liegt kurz vor einer Brücke, die über die B257 führt, auf der linken Seite der besagte Wanderparkplatz. Der ist beschildert und ich habe keine weiteren gesehen. Wenn ihr durch einen Tunnel kommt, seid ihr ca. 500m zu weit...




Große Bilder ? Kleine Bilder anklicken...
Die Strecke wurde bereits auf 40km mit ca. 1200hm eingekürzt (die letzten 10 waren eh nicht so spannend). Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch vernünftiges Wetter !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (23. August 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
...obwohl ich seid dem frühjahr ziemlich scharf aufs Ahrtal bin, kann ich leider nicht (crossduathlon in Kesternich   ). 

das ergebnis der gesamtwertung ist endlich da:

DE BOCK Robby Junioren 1988    TREK USA	                pkt. 687     rang 1
PETERS Max                 1987	   ROTTER HÜTTENTEAM pkt. 574	   rang 2	
MERTENS Raphael		 1988	 BSV PROFIL	          pkt. 515	 rang 3

gesamtwertung: 40. platz von über 400 teilnehmern    nicht schlecht für die 1. ernsthafte saison, oder?!
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...gesamtwertung: 40. platz von über 400 teilnehmern  nicht schlecht für die 1. ernsthafte saison, oder?!
> mfg
> Knax


Moin,

und das bei einem verpassten Rennen und mit 2 Defekten; Respekt !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (23. August 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> PETERS Max                 1987       ROTTER HÜTTENTEAM pkt. 574       rang 2


Glückwunsch zum 2.Platz! Nächstes Jahr noch eins besser, wenn's geht 
Nicht vergessen, bei der Gesamtsiegerehrung den dicken Umschlag abzuholen!


----------



## IGGY (23. August 2005)

KLASSE MAX! Spitzen Leistung   
Wann wird darauf angestoßen?


----------



## Knax (23. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> KLASSE MAX! Spitzen Leistung
> Wann wird darauf angestoßen?


...angestoßen wird dann, wenn die saison zu ende ist. ich habe in meinem kalender noch das ein oder andere EBBT-rennen, einen crossduathlon etc   
nächstes jahr mich zu verbessern wird äußerst schwer werden, weil ich dann in der klasse U23 starte (bin dann da also der jüngste)...und da fahren leute mit, die auf namen wie Mennens, Miessen,...hören   
mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (24. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass Du nicht kannst!!!
> 
> Dem rpo und seinem GPS-DINGSGEDÖHNE vertraue ich mich gerne an!!


Ich muß leider leider auch absagen. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß leider leider auch absagen. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen


Schade 

Fragen an redrace bzw. rpo:

Wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles?
Was kann ich mitbringen? Brot?

Für wieviel Uhr ist die Ahrtal-Tour geplant?

ANTWORTEN!!! Zack-Zack!


----------



## Happy_User (24. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schade
> 
> Fragen an redrace bzw. rpo:
> 
> ...



Gute Frage,

zum Grillen hatte ich mich per PIM gemeldet. Ahrtal fällt für mich aus Termingründen aus. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## redrace (24. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schade
> 
> Fragen an redrace bzw. rpo:
> 
> ...




HUHU

Du hast PM

Zur Tour kann ich nichts sagen da ich eh Ausfalle wg. Krankheit!! Da müsstet Ihr schon alleine fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Du hast PM
> 
> Zur Tour kann ich nichts sagen da ich eh Ausfalle wg. Krankheit!! Da müsstet Ihr schon alleine fahren.


Nabend,

also um ehrlich zu sein...ist der Aufwand nicht ein bischen groß, um dann mit ein paar Mennicken und ohne den Gastgeber los zu gurken ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (24. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> also um ehrlich zu sein...ist der Aufwand nicht ein bischen groß, um dann mit ein paar Mennicken und ohne den Gastgeber los zu gurken ?
> 
> ...




Ich komme zum Grillen!   
Darf ich auch einen Salat mitbringen?


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2005)

Also ich komme zu Grillen (falls der Termin nicht platzt), aber nicht zum biken. Hab diese Woche Nachtschicht und werde, wenn überhaupt, VDH eine kleiner Runde drehen.

Ich bringe das Brot mit!

Dirk bekommt nur eine Scheibe Schwarzbrot


----------



## redrace (24. August 2005)

HUHU

Also von mir aus kann ruhig gegrillt werden. Am 03.10. bin ich in Österreich. Wenn wir es verschieben sollen macht mir das auch nichts nur im Winter grillen ist doof! Obwohl da hab ich ja schon Erfahrung.
Es kommen bis jetzt: Holger, Ralph, René, Dirk und Frank. 

Ein anderer Vorschlag, wir treffen uns im Dezember auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt und trinken eine Glühweinbude leer!!


----------



## Happy_User (24. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schaut es dann aus mit vor-19:00 grillen? Oder klappt das mit der Nachtschicht dann nicht, da wir ja jetzt nicht vorher biken?
Grüße

 HU


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2005)

soso...plötzlich wollen alle nur noch fressen...
Wer bringt denn seine bessere Hälfte mit...wenn vorhanden ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2005)

Ich kann auch vor 19Uhr. Aber wir sollten jetzt nicht alles durcheinander werfen. Ich komme alleine!


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2005)

Nicht böse sein Leute aber ich sag jetzt mal ab. Einerseits habe ich keine Lust als "fast" einziger mit Anhang zu kommen, andererseits sitzt Simone so schon häufig genug alleine Zuhause...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (24. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht böse sein Leute aber ich sag jetzt mal ab. Einerseits habe ich keine Lust als "fast" einziger mit Anhang zu kommen, andererseits sitzt Simone so schon häufig genug alleine Zuhause...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Schade Ralph,
kann ich aber verstehen.

Dann gibt es wohl eher eine Weihnachsfeier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (24. August 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Ralph,
> kann ich aber verstehen.
> 
> Dann gibt es wohl eher eine Weihnachsfeier?



Lange Rede kurzer Sinn!! Wir machen eine Weihnachtsfeier!! Damit es sich auch lohnt!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn!! Wir machen eine Weihnachtsfeier!! Damit es sich auch lohnt!


Danke allerseits   Zur Weihnachtsfeier kann ich hoffentlich auch   
Bevor ich mich in die Alpen verabschiede. Nicht vergessen. Am 11.09. die von mir geplante lange Ahrtaltour ( Eintrag kommt noch ). Also werdet bis dahin alle gesund, lauft eure Marathons und habt keine komischen Arbeitsschichten  

Viele Grüße

vondemderdieletztenwochennurnochurlaubmacht


----------



## IGGY (25. August 2005)

Na da bedanke ich mich auch mal brav   
Weihnachten bin ich auf alle Fälle mit dabei. Lecker Mandeln und Glühwein


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2005)

Klar, am besten genau am 24zigsten. Warte doch erstmal den Termin ab... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2005)

Nabend,

falls wer Lust hat...
Starte morgen gegen 10:15 mit Boris: Venn (Steling), Mützenich, Perlenbachtal, Rohren (Widdau), Belgenbachtal, Simmerath, Lammersdorf, Schleebachgraben. Ca. 60km u. 1000hm, bei Bedarf kann ein bischen verlängert werden.

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit sagt: Ist meine letzte Tour vor dem Alpencross...


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2005)

Nix für Langschläfer!

Fahre morgen früh nach Heinsberg zum Reigi. Dort wird fein geradelt. Wer dabei sein möchte, um 7:45Uhr ist Treff in Heinberg-Dremmen oder um 7Uhr bei mir in Eschweiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. August 2005)

Hi
Der Außenposten Breinig (Charly245+IGGY) haben sich Gestern nochmal aufgemacht bei einem schönen Sonnentag um die Wälder der Umgebung zu erkunden. Die Route führte uns von Breinig über den Kindergartentrail hinunter nach Vicht wo wir dann Richtung WBTS fuhren. Auf der Abfahrt wur WBTS trafen wir dann auf den Omerbachertreff der leider eine für uns ungünstergere Route gewählt hatte und wir uns somit nach einem kleinen Pläuschen wieder getrennt haben. Wir sind dann weiter über die WBTS hoch zum Thönradweg, den entlang nach Vossenack. Nun wurde kuzerhand entschlossen das wir den Plessbachtrail(keine Ahnung ob der wirklich so heisst?) hinunter nach Obermaubach fahren. In Obermaubach angekommen wurde dann auch direkt die Kapelle in Angriff genommen. Bei der Auffahrt bemerkte Kai das er eine seiner Tuneflaschen irgendwo verloren hatte. Zuerst wurde beschlossen das wir weiter fahren. Oben an der Kapelle angekommen nahmen wir erstmal einen Snack zu uns uns es wurde die schöne Aussicht genossen. Nach der kurzen Pause entschlossen wir uns die Flasche doch wieder zu holen. Also sind wir an der Kapelle den Hügel direkt wieder runter und den Plessbachtrail(?) wieder hoch gefahren wo sich die Flasche auf halbem Wege wieder auffand. Als wir denn den Trail endlich besiegt hatten(man ist der steil andersrum) sind wir dann Richtung Krawutschketurm um uns dann den Trail Richtung Zerkall hinabzustürtzen. In Zerkall angekommen wurde direkt der Weg in Richtung Simonskall in Angriff genommen, und von da aus über die Kalltalsperre hoch zum Jägerhaus gefahren. Nach einem kurzen Downhill den Paternoster runter entschlossen wir uns doch noch ein paar Kilometer dranzuhängen. Also führte und uns der Heimweg über den Hasselbachgraben,Rotterdell,Vennwegen nach Hause. Am Ende hatten wir 85km-1159Hm-bei einer Fahrzeit von 04:21min auf der Uhr. Bilder haben wir leider keine gemacht. Aber damit werden wir nun wieder anfangen    Fazit der Tour: Da kann man mal sehen was man nicht alles für 7 macht!


----------



## derMichi (28. August 2005)

Heilige Schei$$e, die Breiniger haben Dynamit in den Waden...


----------



## Knax (28. August 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Heilige Schei$$e, die Breiniger haben Dynamit in den Waden...


...das kann ich nur bestätigen! ich war heute in Kestermich beim Crossduathlon bei bestem wetter   . zu erst gallt es eine 5,4km runde laufend zu absolvieren, dann 19,4km (1.000hm !) biken und last but not least noch einmal 2,2km laufen. meine zeit: 1:32h... und das mit verdächtig gebogenen schaltauge nach einem sturz ab kilometer 16    mein schöner tune flaschenhalter musste auch dran glauben    macht alles nichts! altersklasse souverän gewonnen - insgesamt platz 6 bei den einzelstartern (ca. 35)   und noch 20 euro prämie   
mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (28. August 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...altersklasse souverän gewonnen - insgesamt platz 6 bei den einzelstartern (ca. 35)


Glückwunsch!

Iggy, das ist der Dressbachtrail 

Ich war heute mit reigi im Grenzgebiet zwischen Heinsberg und Roermond unterwegs. Feinste nicht endenwollende Trails durch dichte Wälder und fiesen Gestrüpps 

Obwohl im Laufe der Tour die Gruppe von 7 Teilnehmern auf 3 reduziert wurde, war es eine tolle Tour. Wir haben uns ständig zwischen 20 und 100Hm bewegt und es ging selten mehr als 20m am Stück bergauf. Trotzdem sind es fast 700hm geworden. Das bei 75km und ca. 4h Fahrzeit. Bilder habe ich keine gamacht, war ja nicht der Guide. Dafür gibt's ne Grafik:






Nächsten Sonntag wird wieder zusammen geradelt, Mädels!


----------



## Happy_User (28. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich auch einmal auf die Stollen durchs benachbarte Ausland  gemacht. Sprich Houffalize.  Dort bin ich dann den entspannenden  124 km Marathon mit 2800 hm gefahren.











Leider fehlen meiner Aufzeichnung ein paar Kilometer, dafür hat mein Hintern sie alle mitgenommen. 
Zum Niveau der Strecke: Trails rauf, Trails runter. Diese auf gewohnt gutem belgischen Niveau. 

Grüße 

 HU


----------



## XCRacer (29. August 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mich auch einmal auf die Stollen durchs benachbarte Ausland gemacht. Sprich Houffalize. Dort bin ich dann den entspannenden  124 km Marathon mit 2800 hm gefahren.


Nicht schlecht! 
Machst unserem Ausdauergott spitfire4 echte Konkurenz


----------



## East-B-iker (29. August 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich auch einmal auf die Stollen durchs benachbarte Ausland  gemacht. Sprich Houffalize.  Dort bin ich dann den entspannenden  124 km Marathon mit 2800 hm gefahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Happy User,

war auch gestern in Houffalize, bin jedoch nur die 60km gefahren.
Aber was ich dich fragen wollte: wie kommst du an diese tolle Auswertung mit Karte? 
Die hast du doch selber aufgezeichnet mit GPS, oder?
Was für ein Gerät benutzt Du? 

Danke.

Gruss,
Eastbiker


----------



## Happy_User (29. August 2005)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Happy User,
> 
> war auch gestern in Houffalize, bin jedoch nur die 60km gefahren.
> Aber was ich dich fragen wollte: wie kommst du an diese tolle Auswertung mit Karte?
> ...



Hi,

dass ist eine Kombination folgender Dinge:

Garmin Etrex Legend

Hiermit habe ich das Höhenprofil erstellt,
Fugawi

weil diese Software dies nicht unterstützt. Diese ist insgesamt etwas spartanisch in den Funktionen zur Planung und wird irgendwie auch nicht weiterentwickelt. Dafür aber relativ günstig.
Belgien auf CD

Wenn Du dich allgemein informieren willst, kann ich Dir den folgenden Link empfehlen. Dort wird sehr schön der Unterschied der verfügbaren Komponenten erklärt. Auch das: Was brauche ich wofür? Dies ist nämlich der schwierigste Punkt.
Allgemeine Runduminfos zu GPS

Viele mögen Geräte ohne Karte nur mit der Route. Ich finde die eingebaute Karte nicht schlecht. Hilft schon manches Mal sich zu orientieren, wenn man ein paar Ortschaften auf der Karte zur eigenen Position sieht. Aber Geschmackssache.

Mal was Anderes: Seit Ihr bei den 60 km auch an dem Kunstwerk auf dem Feld vorbei gekommen? Linke Strassenseite Friedhof, Rechte Strassenseite die Kunstwerke unter Anderem mit Gevatter Tod. Weißt Du wo das war?

Grüße

 HU


----------



## East-B-iker (29. August 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> dass ist eine Kombination folgender Dinge:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Infos!   
An das Kunstwerk kann ich mich nicht erinnern.
Kann aber auch gut sein dass ich es übersehen habe, denn wenn ich ein Rennen fahre dann habe ich meistens keine Augen mehr für die Landschaft


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich auch einmal auf die Stollen durchs benachbarte Ausland  gemacht. Sprich Houffalize.  Dort bin ich dann den entspannenden  124 km Marathon mit 2800 hm gefahren.
> 
> ...



Mischt, habe ich wohl was übersehen.    Über den GPS Track wär ich nicht undankbar.    Viel Spaß in den Dolomiten!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (30. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mischt, habe ich wohl was übersehen.    Über den GPS Track wär ich nicht undankbar.    Viel Spaß in den Dolomiten!
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Hallo Michael,

Track kommt später. Aber hier ist eine second Chance: http://www.xlr8cup.be/

Die kann ich leider nicht mitnehmen. Offizielle offene Belgische MTB Meisterschaft. Damit Du die Belgier nicht frustierst, gibt es am gleichen Tag die Strecke auch als Randonée.  Dürfte sicher Spannender sein, als Rammersweiher. 

Grüße
 Holger


----------



## Knax (30. August 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
kommt es mir so vor, oder gab es in letzter zeit echt wenige touren ab der WBTS    also wollte ich mal hören, wer sonntag (meinetwegen auch samstag) zeit und lust hätte eine lockere tour zu fahren - richtung vollkommen offen... über den startpunkt kann man ja noch diskutieren   
mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (30. August 2005)

Am Sonntag werde ich ab der WBTS fahren. Startzeit 10Uhr!

Samstag schätze ich mal, das die Omb's wieder fahren.


----------



## redrace (1. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag werde ich ab der WBTS fahren. Startzeit 10Uhr!
> 
> Samstag schätze ich mal, das die Omb's wieder fahren.



HUHU

Ich bin da!! Aber gib mir 5 Minuten zum zu Spät sein!!


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2005)

Hier der Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1256

Meik, die fünf Minuten hast du!
Am Kraftwerk in Weisweiler ist am Sonntag "Tag der offenen Tür". Ich würde an deiner Stelle über Frenz nach Langerwehe fahren. 
Dh. du fährst gleich nach der Abf Weisweiler nicht über die Ampel gerade aus, sondern RECHTS. Dann den nächsten Ort (Frenz) rechts und immer weiter der Vorfahrtstraße folgen. 

Dann triffst du auf die Umgehungsstaße, jetzt links bis zum Kreisverkehr, 3Uhr raus nach Langerwehe und weiter Berschilderung Schevenhütte wie gehabt.


----------



## PacMan (1. September 2005)

Bin auch dabei! Bekomm ich 10 Minuten Toleranz zum Verschlafen?


----------



## Knax (1. September 2005)

..." Falls dort nicht zu viel los ist, fahren wir den Felsenweg um die Burg herum. Zuück dann durchs Kalltal und Hürtgenwald."  den trail meinte ich doch vor kurzem! der ist genial   
ich bin dabei (sollte ich mich nicht richtig erkälten   )
mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2005)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## redrace (1. September 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme auch.




Dann bleib ich Zu Hause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (1. September 2005)

Fieser MÖPP


----------



## Knax (1. September 2005)

...müsst eure ausscheidungsfahren ohne mich machen    am samstag laufe ich in Eschweiler die 5km, vielleicht ist ja noch mal ein sieg drin   
sonntag bin ich natürlich zu einer _lockeren_ tour dabei! LOCKER   
mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2005)

Also ich habe nicht vor schnell zu fahren. Ich denke aber mal das die Tour eh langsam wird. Die Opas mit den gefederten Rädern sind ja dabei


----------



## XCRacer (2. September 2005)

Eben! Muß auf meinen Rücken achten und will mir nicht den Ichias einklemmen. Außerdem fällt bei dem gehoppel mein Gebiss raus. Und beim Schnellfahren kann ich mich nicht mehr mit meinem Stock abstützen.


----------



## Kalle1975 (2. September 2005)

Hallo,

würde gerne am Samstag, den 03. Sept. gegen 11.30 Uhr
eine Runde ab Wehebachtal drehen (ich starte von Düren-Hoven); grobe Richtung Kalltal, vielleicht bis zum Rursee (je nachdem 4-5 Stunden). Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen ? Das Tempo sollte aber in Anbetracht der Hitze nicht so hoch sein.

Gruß Kalle.


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2005)

Sorry kann leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. September 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

kann zwar sein, dass ich später nochmal online bin, melde mich aber jetzt schonmal ab. Morgen um 6 gehts ab nach Garmisch.
Am 11. bin ich wieder im Lande !

Schöne Touren wünsche ich euch für das Wochenende !!
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (2. September 2005)

Gute Reise! Schöne Landschaft! Starke Beine und komm' gesund wieder


----------



## ricardoph (2. September 2005)

Hallo Rene,

Ich bin schon dabei....   

bis Sonntag...


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Am Kraftwerk in Weisweiler ist am Sonntag "Tag der offenen Tür". Ich würde an deiner Stelle über Frenz nach Langerwehe fahren.


Hat sich erledigt, die Veranstaltung beginnt erst um 11Uhr.

Grüße


----------



## Knax (3. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> kann zwar sein, dass ich später nochmal online bin, melde mich aber jetzt schonmal ab. Morgen um 6 gehts ab nach Garmisch.
> Am 11. bin ich wieder im Lande !


...ich hoffe, dass bei euch das wetter mitspielt    viel spass!!!

gestern nachmittag trafen sich Iggy (Ingo)

, Charly245 (Kai)

 und meine wenigkeit

 um wieder einmal eine tour VDH zu drehen. über den kindergartentrail

 nach vicht, ins wehebachtal, rauf nach vossenack

, dann den genialen trail wieder runter (der, der sonst immer als uphill genommen wird   )

 

 

 

 

, über simonskall

 zur kalltalsperre

, hoch zum jägerhaus, pater noster halb runter, hasselbachgraben locker mit 35km/h gefahren    und schließlich über rotterdell und venwegen wieder zurück nach breinig. ca. 60km mit 700Hm bei bestem bikewetter und lockerem tempo (ohne die sonst üblichen attacken am berg)   
bis morgen
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht!
> Machst unserem Ausdauergott spitfire4 echte Konkurenz


Da sagst du was  
Ach so   da bin ich wieder. Nur ganz kurz. Diesmal bin ich wirklich an die Grenzen gegangen. 8,5 Std. für 79KM und 3460 HM. Ich habe fast :kotz: Montag mehr in meinem Blog. Es lohnt sich   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag werde ich ab der WBTS fahren. Startzeit 10Uhr!


Könnte sein das ich auch komme. Aber nicht auf mich warten. Gestern war ich noch auf einer Almparty, habe mich heute durch die Staus im Süden gekämpft und heute Abend ist hier Fackelzug     Ich schau mal wie es morgen früh ausschaut.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2005)

Schon neun Mitradler! Ich werd bekloppt


----------



## Knax (4. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schon neun Mitradler! Ich werd bekloppt


...die wissen wohl nicht, was sie erwartet   
heute nehme ich das tempo "locker" ernst! meine beine fühlen sich dermaßen schlecht an... "schau´n mir mal"   
Knax


----------



## PacMan (4. September 2005)

Verdammt, ich bin platt! Sollte wohl nicht immer zwei dicke Touren hintereinander fahren.
Hoffe, ich hab nicht für zuviele Unterbrechungen gesort und ihr nehmt mich das nächste Mal wieder mit... denn mir hat's mal wieder Spass gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2005)

Zu allererst ein Geständnis: Auf der Rückfahrt von der WBTS nach Hause habe ich noch auf dem Radweg zwei Skater überholt und bin dann nach links in den Wald abgebogen. Hier wartete noch ein unscheinbarer Anstieg auf mich, bevor es dann mehr oder weniger flach über Weisweiler nach Hause geht.

An dem besagten Anstieg GING NICHTS MEHR bei mir. Ich bin abgestiegen, habe mich auf eine Bank gesetzt, den Camelbak leer gesogen und von nun an überwiegend auf dem kleinen Blatt nach Hause gefahren.

Zu Hause dann die Nudeln aus dem Kühlschrank geholt, in die Microwelle geschoben und noch mit Bak auf dem Rücken und Helm auf dem Kopf die Kohlenhydrate hineingeschaufelt.

*Zur Tour:*
Es war mal wieder eine tolle Tour wie zu besten WBTS-Zeiten 
Neun unerschrockene Krieger zogen auf ihren Rössern los, um zuerst den Meroder Wald samt Laufenburg zu erobern. Leider war nach etwa der Hälfte des Kreuzzuges der erste Verlust zu beklagen. Unbekannter Nr.1 (Sorry! Hab' deinen Namen vergessen  ) wurde bei Kleinhau, getreu dem Motto "Alte und Schwache werden zurück gelassen", ausgehungert im Wald verschachert. 
...Naja, jedenfalls bildlich gesprochen 




vlnr.: Iggy, Twiggy, XCRacer, schnegge, charly245, unbekannter Nr.1, Knax, Pacman, redrace

Nachdem auf einer rasanten Abfahrt am Ross von XCRacer die Hufe neu beschlagen werden mußten, ging es dann weiter nach Obermaubach, wo einige von uns ihre Vorräte auffüllten.

Nach der Eroberung von Obermaubach, wo natürlich noch vor der Brandschatzung die Frauen geschändet wurden (...auch bildlich gesprochen  ), folgte der lange und "böse" Anstieg hinauf nach Bergstein, welcher an jedem von uns seine Spuren hinterlies. Zitat redrace: "Puls 186!"



 

 

 



In Großhau bei der Pferdetränke teilte sich der Trupp, weil einige der "von Breiniger" ihre Burgfrauen nicht alleine in ihrem Rittergut lassen wollten. Die drei Verbliebenen eroberten noch die Trails im Hürtgenwald und beendeten den Kreuzzug auf dem Parkplatz an der Wehebachtalsperre.
Spruch des Tages: "Kannst du mir das mal hinten reinstecken?" 

Bei mir waren es 86,7km in 4:47h und 1293Hm
Von WBTS bis WBTS müßten es etwa 54km und 1000Hm gewesen sein

Alle Fotos!

Im Anhang die GPS-Logdatei als txt. Über die ASCII-Importfunktion hochladen.


----------



## redrace (4. September 2005)

HUHU

von der "geschändeten Frau" hat unser bibeltreuer Guide natürlich kein Foto gemacht!!  

Trotzdem war es eine schöne und *aussichtsreiche* Tour!!!!!!  

@ iggy 

schick mir mal bitte den Link von dem Peugeot!!


----------



## Knax (4. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Zur Tour:*
> Es war mal wieder eine tolle Tour wie zu besten WBTS-Zeiten


...da kann ich mit meiner einjähriger erfahrung nur zustimmen   
habe meine beine nach 1 woche ohne ruhetag schon gemerkt   ... desswegen werde ich die kommende woche in england (kursfahrt mit der stufe 13) locker laufen und mich erholen - die nächste "lockere" tour kommt bestimmt. apropos "locker": der aussenposten breinig konnte es sich nicht nehmen lassen, den gesamten rennweg als sprint auszufahren. das grüne trikot erhält heute, was eine große überraschung ist,    Kai...
have a nice week   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (5. September 2005)

Für alle älteren Herren hier die von den geschändeten Frauen ein Bild haben möchten habe ich hier einen Link von dem Bild der Frauen   
Trikot Diebe 
Hier der Link vom Peugeot Redrace! Auch was fürs Auge  
Zu guter letzt noch ein Kompliment an René. War mal wieder eine tolle Tour und ein super Bericht.Mein Fazit der tour! Die RR Kasette fliegt wieder runter    Aua Beine!


----------



## PacMan (5. September 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> der aussenposten breinig konnte es sich nicht nehmen lassen, den gesamten rennweg als sprint auszufahren.



Joah! Fand ich super, schliesslich habe ich ja den Rennweg gewählt, weil ich keine Power mehr hatte!    Aber die Jungs haben ja sogar am Rennweg-Ende nochmal auf mich gewartet, um vernünftig Tschö zu sagen!  

Übrigens habe ich ab Heute zwei Wochen Urlaub. Also falls mal jemand Lust hat, in der Woche 'ne *lockere* Runde zu drehen, dann sagt bescheid! Ich denke, ich werde spätestens Mittwoch nochmal fahren.


----------



## talybont (5. September 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Link vom Peugeot Redrace! Auch was fürs Auge


das wäre doch auch was für mein Autochen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wer Lust hat kann sich in meinem Blog  anschauen wie die Woche Biken am Tegernsee war.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (6. September 2005)

Schöner Bericht, geile Bilder


----------



## Penny (6. September 2005)

@ IGGY

RR Kassetten sind ja nur was für HARTE Jungs!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. September 2005)

Penny schrieb:
			
		

> @ IGGY
> 
> RR Kassetten sind ja nur was für HARTE Jungs!!!


Haha. Er nu wieder. Wie gehts du alter Baske? Sieht man dich nochmal an der WBTS oder fahren wir dir zu schnell?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. September 2005)

Hallo,

falls einer Lust, Zeit und gute Beine hat   es lohnt sich 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (8. September 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> falls einer Lust, Zeit und gute Beine hat   es lohnt sich
> 
> ...



Lust habe ich keine, die Uhrzeit ist für Sonntag unmenschlich und gute Beine hatte ich noch nie, außerdem soll es etwas feucht werden. Also alles gute Gründe sich anzumelden.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Lust habe ich keine, die Uhrzeit ist für Sonntag unmenschlich und gute Beine hatte ich noch nie, außerdem soll es etwas feucht werden. Also alles gute Gründe sich anzumelden.


----------



## on any sunday (10. September 2005)

Als alter Warmduscher habe ich mich wieder ausgetragen, Ahr wird mir doch zu naß. Viel Spaß dem unermüdlichen Rest.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. September 2005)

Danke. Im Moment sieht es laut Wetterbericht gar nicht so schlecht aus. Schauen wir mal. Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort sein. Hat sich gestern noch jemand tel. gemeldet der auch oft dort fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (11. September 2005)

Hi,

das war eine echt schöne, anspruchsvolle Tour;   

Spitfire hat uns viele schöne Singletrails gezeigt. Dafür braucht man gar nicht zum Gardasee, ausser das Wetter vielleicht. Aber zum Glück hat es erst ziemlich zum Schluss angefangen zu regnen, aber dann um so kräftiger.  

Neben der Tatsache, dass ich zum Schluss ziemlich platt war kam auch noch eine schei$$ technische Performance meines Bikes hinzu.   

Wird sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, dass ich dort gefahren bin.   

Gruss
Georg ( oder auch Andreas   )


----------



## rpo35 (11. September 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

bin seit gestern abend zurück...absolut geile Woche bei perfektem Wetter !
Bilder hab ich schonmal provisorisch hochgeladen, für den Bericht werde ich ein paar Tage brauchen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (11. September 2005)

Hallo Ralph! Willkommen zurück!
Bilder schaue ich mir gleich an.

Hier schon mal die paar Bilder von heute die ich geschossen habe. Ich denke, das Jörg noch einen Bericht schreibt!



(klick4big!)










Die Tour war natürlich klasse, keine Frage 

Als Schmankerl noch ein feines Video von heute 
(3MB, 35sek)


----------



## rpo35 (11. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph! Willkommen zurück!
> Bilder schaue ich mir gleich an...


Hier gibt's noch mehr; sind auch ein paar schöne Downhill-Fotos von mir dabei !


----------



## Knax (11. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt's noch mehr; sind auch ein paar schöne Downhill-Fotos von mir dabei !


...jaja das wetter    und ich sitze hier mit einer fetten grippe   
und kann nichts machen...
guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## Frank S. (13. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> bin seit gestern abend zurück...absolut geile Woche bei perfektem Wetter !
> Bilder hab ich schonmal provisorisch hochgeladen, für den Bericht werde ich ein paar Tage brauchen.
> ...



Hallo Ralph,
tolle Bilder, ich könnte sofort wieder los fahren!
Wie hat dir denn die Uina Schlucht und das Rabbi Joch gefallen? Und wie findest du den Trail von der Haselgruber Hütte runter?


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> tolle Bilder, ich könnte sofort wieder los fahren!
> Wie hat dir denn die Uina Schlucht und das Rabbi Joch gefallen? Und wie findest du den Trail von der Haselgruber Hütte runter?


Moin Frank & alle anderen,

Uina Schlucht: Es war schon ein wahnsinns Erlebnis, allerdings hatte ich es mir noch gefährlicher vorgestellt. Ausnahmsweise mal etwas, was auf Bildern krasser aussieht als in Wirklichkeit. Das kommt speziell beim Biken ja eher selten vor.





Rabbi Joch: War ein irre Gefühl da oben anzukommen. Es war auch ziemlich bewölkt am Gipfel; mein Ciclo zeigte 11-13° bei gefühlten max. 4°...brrrr...In der Hütte ein fette Portion Nudeln und warme Klamotten und alles war wieder im Lot... 





Zum Trail: Das war echt der Hammer und ich muß zugeben, dass ich für die Abfahrt erstmal eine Gehirnwäsche brauchte. Kurz um; ich bin da Passagen gefahren, die ich mir vorher niemals zugetraut hätte...ich sag nur Sattel runter und ab geht's...




Die Schotterpiste hinter dem 1. Trailstück fand ich allerdings sehr unangenehm.
Mit ein bischen Glück schaffe ich heute den Bericht zur 1. Etappe !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabbi Joch: War ein irre Gefühl da oben anzukommen. Es war auch ziemlich bewölkt am Gipfel; mein Ciclo zeigte 11-13° bei gefühlten max. 4°...brrrr...In der Hütte ein fette Portion Nudeln und warme Klamotten und alles war wieder im Lot...



Hi Ralph

Da ging es dir wie bei uns auf dem Pfundererjoch auf knapp 2600m 

Wir hatten zwar blauen Himmel.....aber gezogen hat es da oben wie Hechtsuppe.

Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht


Na dann viel Spass beim Lesen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (14. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spass beim Lesen...
> Grüsse
> Ralph


...wenn du die weiteren etappen auch in dem stil verfasst, könnte der bericht ein klassiker im netz werden    da sieht man mal, dass ich mit meinen 11-34 hinten drauf doch nicht so falsch lag  , gell Iggy?!
@rpo35: kann sein, dass ich samstag mit ins waldstadion komme. werde mich aber spontan entscheiden - der husten muss dieses mal 100%ig weg sein   
mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (14. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mit 'ner 32er nicht fahren kann, geht auch mit einer 34er nicht besser". An diese Szene sollte ich bei jeder Etappe denken, Boris übrigens auch ;-)



Hallo Ralph,
wie war das mit der 34'er Kasette?   
Ich glaube wir haben auch schon mal darüber geredet! 
Meine 34'er Kasette ist auf jeden Fall auch schon bestellt.

Toller Bericht. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten.


----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> wie war das mit der 34'er Kasette?  ...


Egal; ansonsten sind wir auch reichlich Sachen gefahren, wo alle trotz 34er bereits geschoben haben. Manmuß halt ein bischen bums in den Beinen haben... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Protoss (14. September 2005)

hallo ralph,

ein klasse bericht. freue mich auf den nächsten tagesklassiker.
bis samstag im stadtwald.

gruss
protoss


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. September 2005)

Hi Ralph,

Klasse Bericht!  weiter so, ich warte schon auf die nächste Etappe.

Gruss
Georg

P.S. Besonders bin ich auf den Bericht über die d'Uina-Schlucht gespannt, diese habe ich auch schon mal vor einigen Jahren bezwungen. Ich kann mich noch leicht erinnern; war auf jeden Fall ein super zusätzliche Kick.


----------



## IGGY (14. September 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich mit meinen 11-34 hinten drauf doch nicht so falsch lag  , gell Iggy?!


Alles Gewicht


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. September 2005)

Hallo Ralph, ich warte .... 2. Etappe


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph, ich warte .... 2. Etappe


büdde...


----------



## redrace (15. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> büdde...




Wollte ich auch gerade machen, das mit dem Link aber Du warst schneller!!

Schöner Bericht!! Schöne Bilder!!


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte ich auch gerade machen, das mit dem Link aber Du warst schneller!!
> 
> Schöner Bericht!! Schöne Bilder!!


Danke...das ist mir das Erlebnis wert ! Ich war aber auch gerade erst mit Tag 2 fertig...
Hab seit der Tour nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen, aber Samstag geht's in den Stadtwald !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (15. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke...das ist mir das Erlebnis wert ! Ich war aber auch gerade erst mit Tag 2 fertig...
> Hab seit der Tour nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen, aber Samstag geht's in den Stadtwald !


...lass es besser ruhig angehen. ich bin nach meinem alpenX erst mal in ein leistungstief gefallen   
bis samstag!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

Soso...der IGGY hat Geburtstag und wird 31 Lenze jung......du Jungspund du......Alles Gute wünsch ich dir und feier schön !! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (16. September 2005)

Auch von alles Gute lieber Ingo


----------



## XCRacer (16. September 2005)

Ich schlage den 16. Oktober als *Termin für die WBTS-Jubiläumstour* vor. Vorher kann ich nicht, da ich mit RS-Hunter Bike-Urlaub mache.
Einwände? Vorschläge? Grenzenlose Zustimmung???


----------



## Knax (16. September 2005)

...auch von mir alles gute zum GEBURTSTAG! 


feier schön (ausgiebig    ) und lass dir was _nettes _ schenken  

re: jubiläumstour: gegen den 16. spricht von mir aus nichts! wolltest du die gleiche tour, also zum turm hin, wieder fahren; oder besteht da eine alternative route? (wie wärs mit obermaubach und dann felsenweg...)
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage den 16. Oktober als *Termin für die WBTS-Jubiläumstour* vor. Vorher kann ich nicht, da ich mit RS-Hunter Bike-Urlaub mache.
> Einwände? Vorschläge? Grenzenlose Zustimmung???


Am 16.10. kann ich definitiv nicht, da wird meine Mum 70 ! Wenn's aber für die meisten anderen so passt, hab ich halt Pech gehabt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (16. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 16. Oktober als *Termin für die WBTS-Jubiläumstour*


Grenzenlose Zustimmung!
Zwei Wochen später ist dann die Omerbacher' Jubiläumstour...

@IGGY: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## XCRacer (16. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Am 16.10. kann ich definitiv nicht, da wird meine Mum 70 ! Wenn's aber für die meisten anderen so passt, hab ich halt Pech gehabt !


Sollten schon versuchen, zusammen zu fahren. Wie siehts denn am 23.10. aus?
Ich bin aus traditionellen Gründen dafür das die original Krawutschketour gefahren wird.


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten schon versuchen, zusammen zu fahren. Wie siehts denn am 23.10. aus?
> Ich bin aus traditionellen Gründen dafür das die original Krawutschketour gefahren wird.


Da kann ich sicher ! Aber wie gesagt; du wirst eh nicht alle unter einen Hut kriegen...that's life... 
Tradition ist immer gut...vor allem auf dem Trail nach Zerkall...


----------



## redrace (16. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten schon versuchen, zusammen zu fahren. Wie siehts denn am 23.10. aus?
> Ich bin aus traditionellen Gründen dafür das die original Krawutschketour gefahren wird.




HUHU

wenn dann 16.!! Am 23 bin ich arbeiten oder Rennen fahren.


----------



## redrace (16. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Soso...der IGGY hat Geburtstag und wird 31 Lenze jung......du Jungspund du......Alles Gute wünsch ich dir und feier schön !!
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




 31 Jahre so Jung möchte ich auch nochmal sein!! Alles Gute Ingo!!!!!


----------



## Frank S. (16. September 2005)

Hallo IGGY,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Cheng (16. September 2005)

Hallo Iggy, 

Och von mir alles Jute zum Jeburtsdach! 

PS: Du junger Hüpfer!!


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

Nabend,

Tag 3 ist online !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (16. September 2005)

Hallo Ralph, was war das jetzt noch für ein Sw...Club.  

Geniale Berichte, bitte lass nicht nach!


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph, was war das jetzt noch für ein Sw...Club.
> 
> Geniale Berichte, bitte lass nicht nach!


Das war die allabendliche Belohnung......ich geb mir Mühe... noch 2 Tage und der Abschluß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (17. September 2005)

Hall
Danke für die Glückwünsche   
So langsam merke ich wie sich manche hier von den älteren fühlen   
Ab jetzt darf ich nicht mehr lästern!


----------



## redrace (17. September 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hall
> Danke für die Glückwünsche
> So langsam merke ich wie sich manche hier von den älteren fühlen
> Ab jetzt darf ich nicht mehr lästern!



Wenn Du mit 40 noch so fit bist wie XC Racer jetzt im Alter von 42, dann gebe ich Dir einen aus!!   

*indeckunggeh*


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mit 40 noch so fit bist wie XC Racer jetzt im Alter von 42, dann gebe ich Dir einen aus!!
> 
> *indeckunggeh*


Jedenfalls paßt sein Bike zu 'nem 42-jährigen.....ich duck mich dann auch mal...


----------



## Cheng (17. September 2005)

Was meint Ihr denn eigentlich warum er in letzter Zeit sehr regelmässig mit den Omerbachern unterwegs ist.   

noch tieferer Ducker!!


----------



## rpo35 (18. September 2005)

Tach zusammen,

wer's lesen mag; Tag 4 ist online !

Grüsse & einen schönen Sonntag !
Ralph


----------



## Knax (18. September 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...habe - nach allen hochrechnungen   - nun zeit gefunden, einen kleinen bericht über die heutige tour zu schreiben (leider ohne bilder):
heute morgen trafen sich in Breinig Charly245 (Kai), Iggy (der alte mann), Malte (noch nicht im forum aktiv) und meine wenigkeit. zunächst ging es über die strasse nach mausbach um Twiggy (Ingo) abzuholen. bösartigerweise wurde mir von einem gewissen senior   auferlegt, die heute tour zu führen. so musste ich über die gesamte strecke hinweg, jede noch so bekannte stelle zum abzweigen etc anzeigen   ... es ging kurzum über den thönbachweg zum krawutschke-turm (?), den schönen trail wieder runter (übrigens: der weg scheint sich wieder erholt zu haben: viel weniger loser boden); dann über zerkall, simonskall, jägerhaus, pater noster, zweifall, vicht,... nach hause. auf meinem tacho standen 68km, bei einem schnitt von 21,5km/H und 931HM - trotz einiger versuche von attacken am berg . versuche eben nur   
bleibt nur noch aus zu hoffen, dass die wunden knochen meiner mitfahrer sich wieder schnell erholen, damit es nächste woche wieder heißt: wer trägt das rot-weiße trikot??? 
guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2005)

Moin zusammen,

na, feine Touren gehabt am Wochenende ?
@IGGY: Sorry, hab dich zu spät erkannt gestern... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (19. September 2005)

Bin ich gewohnt von meiner Oma, das ältere Leute einen nicht sofort erkennen. 
Ups schon wieder    Ich bekomme es einfach nicht in den Griff.
So nun gehts ins Haus Schlitze klopfen


----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich gewohnt von meiner Oma, das ältere Leute einen nicht sofort erkennen...


Wer im Schlachthof sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (19. September 2005)

Mahlzeit,

wollte mich einmal aus dem Urlaub zurück melden. Viele Bilder habe ich noch nicht hochgeladen, aber wer will, kann sich schon einmal den letzten Tag in Bildern und Filmen ansehen.
Film1
Film2
Film3
Film4
Album 1 

Tja, ansonsten es war ein entspannender urlaub mit einem Tag Regen. Ansonsten so Temperaturen >20°.  
Dank der geografischen Lage von Naturns (Meraner Land), gab es immer genug Zeit zum warmfahren bevor es in die Trails ging und ich habe lockere 26 khm erkurbelt. 

Gelernt habe ich auch viel, so zum Beispiel wo der Riessling und Weißburgunder wächst, oder wie das Haus von Reinhold Messner ausschaut, aber das zeige ich Euch erst in den nächsten Tagen. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2005)

Hallo Holger

Willkommen zurück. Die Filmchen schaue ich mir später an.

Erstmal aus aktuellen Anlass:

EWS ### TRAILNEWS ### TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ### TRA

Der Wagemanntrail ist mal wieder durch Durchforstungsarbeiten blockiert!
Ab der Tankstelle beginnt nach ca.200m eine Klettertour über querliegende Stämme. Nach ca.50m ist wieder alles frei.









EWS ### TRAILNEWS ### TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ### TRA

Wer diese Woche mal tagsüber biken möchte, findet mich hier im Internet. Ich habe Urlaub!


----------



## Cheng (19. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger
> 
> 
> EWS ### TRAILNEWS ### TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ### TRA
> ...



So wie es am Samstag oberhalb des Trails ausgesehen hat konnte man sich das fast denken!


----------



## IGGY (19. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> EWS ### TRAILNEWS ### TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ###TRAILNEWS ### TRA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man René. Da kannste doch wohl mit deinem gefederten Gaul locker drüber hüpfen oder?


----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2005)

Nabend,

sooo, die 5. und letzte Etappe ist online !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. September 2005)

Hi Ralph,

echt schöner Bericht mit schönen Fotos einer schönen Tour. Macht Lust auf mehr. Darum fahr ich nächste Woche mit XCRacer zum Lago di Garda nochmal richtig austoben.   

Gruss
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> echt schöner Bericht mit schönen Fotos einer schönen Tour. Macht Lust auf mehr. Darum fahr ich nächste Woche mit XCRacer zum Lago di Garda nochmal richtig austoben.
> 
> ...


Na dann sag ich doch mal VIEL SPAß da unten !! Und schönes Wetter wünsche ich euch !
Habt ihr euch schon Touren zusammen gestellt ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann sag ich doch mal VIEL SPAß da unten !! Und schönes Wetter wünsche ich euch !
> Habt ihr euch schon Touren zusammen gestellt ?



Vielen Dank schon mal. René ist fleissig auf der Suche, aber ich denke, dass ich selbst ohne grosse Vorplanung die Woche dort sinnvoll gestalten könnte.    Bin ja nicht zum ersten Mal dort.    Ich wollte mein Punktekonto im Trailkenner-Duell ein wenig aufmöbeln.   

Cu
Georg


----------



## XCRacer (20. September 2005)

Meine Hick-Teck-Vorbereitung ist im vollen Gange!
Habe meinen alten Läpptopp mit Fugawi und Kompass Digital Map "Gerdas See" gefüttert.
Nicht weniger als 18 Touren habe ich aus dem Indernetz geruntergeladet 

Sollte doch einiges dabei sein, um das Trailkennerduell zu MEINEN Gunsten ausgehen zu lassen


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht weniger als 18 Touren habe ich aus dem Indernetz geruntergeladet


Wenn du die alle fahren willst, vergiß nicht, die Nightride-Ausrüstung einzupacken!  
Kannst ja den Winterpokal schon starten, damit euer Urlaub dicke Punkte einbringt...


----------



## XCRacer (21. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die alle fahren willst, ...


Will ich nicht. Wer die Wahl hat, ...


----------



## RS-Hunter (21. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sollte doch einiges dabei sein, um das Trailkennerduell zu MEINEN Gunsten ausgehen zu lassen



Da kannst Du doch gar keine Punkte machen. Du kennst doch noch keinen einzigen Trail. Immer dieser moderne Schnickschnack. Ich werde meine alten grauen Zellen anspornen, um Dir einiges bieten zu können.


----------



## rpo35 (21. September 2005)

Nabend,

mann ist der frech...
Ich war heute alleine unterwegs...wollte unbedingt den Trail im Kalltal und den Honigberg fahren um zu sehen, ob die Gehirnwäsche in den Alpen geholfen hat. Was soll ich sagen...bin alles gefahren; sogar die Stufe und die anschliessende Spitzkehre am Honigberg.





Ein paar Bilder gibt's hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2005)

Mahlzeit,

falls jemand ganz oder früh frei hat und Lust hat; ich starte heute ca. 15:20 ab Roetgen. Wohin weiß ich allerdings noch nicht...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (23. September 2005)

HUHU

Bin mal 15 Tage wech!! Im Öschi-Land! Bis dahin mal!!


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Bin mal 15 Tage wech!! Im Öschi-Land! Bis dahin mal!!


Na dann viele Späßgen......und Grüsse an Tweety !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2005)

Wunderschöne Bilder von deiner letzten Tour, Ralph, vor Allem dieses hier


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2005)

So langsam wird das ja richtig professionell mit den Selbstauslöser-Fotos, wie an der Treppe zB.  
Muß ich auch mal ausprobieren, solch eine Einstellung.


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam wird das ja richtig professionell mit den Selbstauslöser-Fotos, wie an der Treppe zB.
> Muß ich auch mal ausprobieren, solch eine Einstellung.


Ich habe gestern gesehen, das ich Serienaufnahme & Selbstauslöser kombinieren kann. Leider ist der kleinste Abstand 10sek....so ein Quatsch, bei manuellen Sereinbildern geht's viel schneller 
Naja, aber wann macht man sowas auch schon...


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Viele Bilder habe ich noch nicht hochgeladen...


Moin Holger,

bin eben mal durch das Album gehuscht. Wir waren ja teilweise in der selben Ecke unterwegs (Nauders, Meran...) An der Hütte vom Messner bin ich auch vorbei !
Schöne Bilder !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

wer hat denn Lust auf einen feinen Saisonabschluß ?
Habe eben eine Mail mit dem Link zur "1. Bart Brentjens Challenge" bekommen !
Ich hätte Interesse an den 80km; wenn schon, denn schcon...


Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (26. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn Lust auf einen feinen Saisonabschluß ?
> Habe eben eine Mail mit dem Link zur "1. Bart Brentjens Challenge" bekommen !
> Ich hätte Interesse an den 80km; wenn schon, denn schcon...


...saisonabschluss??? is nicht: am 23.10. fängt die saison quasi bei mir wieder mit dem ersten rennen vom chaka-cup  an!   
ausserdem finde ich (als schüler) 22,50 euro ziemlich happig!   da quäle ich mich lieber bei den ebbts, vors, ...
mfg
Knax


----------



## Happy_User (26. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> wer hat denn Lust auf einen feinen Saisonabschluß ?
> Habe eben eine Mail mit dem Link zur "1. Bart Brentjens Challenge" bekommen !
> ...



Hi Ralph,

da muß ich mich kurzfristig entscheiden. Ende Oktober kann da schon feines Schlammschubsen sein.  Das muss ich dann nicht so haben.

Grüße

HU


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2005)

Nabend,

so, der Bericht zum Alpencross 2005 ist jetzt fertig ! Für alle, die es noch nciht erlebt haben: MACHEN !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (29. September 2005)

...hätte nie gedacht, dass der fred "zweitklassig" wird   
wo sind die konstruktiven beiträge??? ok, ich könnte ja selber was anfangen, aber wenn ich nur ans bike denke, fange ich an zu   
ab heute antibiotika etc... verdammte schei$$e!   
euch allen eine gute gesundheit   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...hätte nie gedacht, dass der fred "zweitklassig" wird   ...


Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was du meinst  Trotzdem gute Besserung !!


----------



## Cheng (29. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was du meinst  Trotzdem gute Besserung !!



Ganz einfach Ralph, Max hat den Fred wieder von der 2. auf die 1. Seite geholt!


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach Ralph, Max hat den Fred wieder von der 2. auf die 1. Seite geholt!


Bei dem Mist den es hier gibt ist das doch kein Wunder und deshalb nicht ernst zu nehmen...


----------



## Knax (30. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach Ralph, Max hat den Fred wieder von der 2. auf die 1. Seite geholt!


...man tut was man kann, wenn man den ganzen tag im, um, am bett verbringt   
schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (30. September 2005)

Mach Dir nichts draus. Ich bin auch das letze mal vor 2 Wochen gefahren und habe keine Ahnung wann ich wieder starten kann


----------



## Knax (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
wenn ich mir so die 4 restlichen Antibiotika in der packung ansehe, bekomme ich eine idee   : ab morgen darf ich wieder bike   

daher meine frage wegen dem wochenende (samstag oder sonntag ist mir egal, von mir aus auch an beiden tagen): lockere (!) tour ab der wbts; richtung / ziel können wir ja spontan festlegen...??? wer häte lust und zeit?

mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi Knax,


ich fahre am Samstag, allerdings nicht von der WBTS aus. Wo weiß ich noch nicht !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XC-Racer (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin's! XCRacer 

Sonntag wäre ich dabei! Uhrzeit zwischen 10-11Uhr wäre mir recht. Wetter soll ja OK werden.


----------



## Knax (5. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Knax,
> 
> 
> ich fahre am Samstag, allerdings nicht von der WBTS aus. Wo weiß ich noch nicht !


...dann meld dich mal, was du genau machen wirst! ich bin ziemlich heiß aufs biken   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann meld dich mal, was du genau machen wirst! ich bin ziemlich heiß aufs biken
> Knax


Morgen abend weiß ich mehr !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2005)

Moin zusammen,

wer nächsten Samstag Lust hat, möge sich bitte hier eintragen !
Nach Absprache kann auch um 10:00 Uhr gestartet werden... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Oktober 2005)

Trailsperrung am Gardasee - Verhütet den Wahnsinn!


hier und hier

   

Unbedingt beachten und so viele Leute wie möglich mobilisieren. 

Die Eindrücke meines Gardasee-Urlaubs sind noch so frisch. Die Freude auf einen nächsten Urlaub dort werden extrem getrübt.

Gruss
Georg


----------



## Knax (6. Oktober 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Eindrücke meines Gardasee-Urlaubs sind noch so frisch. Die Freude auf einen nächsten Urlaub dort werden extrem getrübt.


...das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen: so toll, wie alle immer sagen, ist der gardasee nicht, zumindest nicht für normale cc -und tourenbiker; freerider und dh´ler ausgenommen. ich kann allen raten ins tessin (schweizer seite) zu fahren:
kaum andere biker auf den wegen, alles recht einfach zu erreichen und trails bis man umfällt!!!    und mehr flair als bei den touristenhochburgen wie riva gibts garantiert   


@Ralph: ich kann leider für diesen samstag nicht (mehr) zusagen. ursprünglich hatte ich für freitag abend eine nette kleine (!) party organisiert. jetzt stellt sich heraus, dass etwa 50 leute kommen...da muss ich morgens wieder klar schiff machen, sonst kriegen meine eltern noch nen anfall   

mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (6. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen: so toll, wie alle immer sagen, ist der gardasee nicht, zumindest nicht für normale cc -und tourenbiker




Die Abfahrten waren alles zu 99% fahrbar. Wir sind eigentlich alles gefahren, bis auf zwei oder drei Schlüsselstellen (zB. eine mehrstufige Felsenpassage mit ca. 80cm Absätzen). Wir sind die klassischen Abfahrten gefahren, wo die Freerider und Downhiller von träumen...

Aber die FR und DHer holen sich ihren Kick VOR der Abfahrt. Haben selber gesehen, wie sie sich am Tremalzo mit MP3-Player, "Rauchwaren" und "Erfrischungsgetränk" anheizen...

Sind kurz vor denen losgefahren und die haben uns NICHT eingeholt. Was aber auch an dem Geländewagen gelegen haben kann, der uns bei der Abfahrt entgegen kam. UNSERE Sinne waren zu 100% fit. Haben den Jeep also früh genug bemerkt. Wer weiß was mit den wilden Typen passiert ist...


----------



## XCRacer (6. Oktober 2005)

XC-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin's! XCRacer
> 
> Sonntag wäre ich dabei! Uhrzeit zwischen 10-11Uhr wäre mir recht. Wetter soll ja OK werden.



Hach, herje... was sind wir wieder motiviert... 

Hier ist der Termin!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hach, herje... was sind wir wieder motiviert...
> 
> Hier ist der Termin!


Leider kam der Termin zu spät. Ich fahr bei Handlampe die Gardaseelighttrailtour mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (7. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hach, herje... was sind wir wieder motiviert...
> 
> Hier ist der Termin!



Hi,

Eifel light ist auch OK. Aber geht es nicht etwas eher. 11:00 ist ja der halbe Tag vorbei. Da geht ja die Sonne schon wieder unter. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## Knax (7. Oktober 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Eifel light ist auch OK. Aber geht es nicht etwas eher. 11:00 ist ja der halbe Tag vorbei. Da geht ja die Sonne schon wieder unter.



...sehe ich auch so! aber mir solls recht sein - hauptsache fahren   
schönes wochenende
Knax


----------



## GeJott (7. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wer nächsten Samstag Lust hat, möge sich bitte hier eintragen !
> Nach Absprache kann auch um 10:00 Uhr gestartet werden...
> ...



Hi Ralph,

Ich habe Lust !!!
Werde um 11:00 am Bahnhof sein. Bringe noch jemand mit.
Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> Ich habe Lust !!!
> Werde um 11:00 am Bahnhof sein. Bringe noch jemand mit.
> Gerd


Super, freut mich !! Aber bitte konditionell nicht unterschätzen 
Evtl. sind wir dann schon zu fünft !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (7. Oktober 2005)

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch wurde der Termin auf 10Uhr vorverlegt


----------



## XCRacer (7. Oktober 2005)

Dirk S. und ich sind heute nach Zuid Limburg in den Niederlanden gefahren und haben uns dort an den unzähligen Hügeln ausgetobt. Das Limburgse Heuvelland hat seinen Namen nicht umsonst!
















Wir sind in Neijswiller mit unserer MTB-Tour gestartet. Unterstützt wurden wir von Globale Positionierungstechnik sowie klassischen Schildchen. Ich hatte die Tour zu Hause zwar vorgeplant, aber der spontane Abstecher nach Valkenburg verlange Improvisationstalent. 















Eine Kombination von vieren der acht fest installierten Routen, die anhand von kleinen Dreiecken auch ohne GPS nachgefahren werden können, ergab einen Kurs von 71km und 1250Hm. Die gesammelten Höhenmeter ergeben sich aus den vielen kleinen Anstiegen, die langsam aber stetig an den Konditionsreserven nagen.

In Gulpen sowie in Valkenburg haben wir zwecks Kaffee und Kuchen- (Valkenburg Apfelkuchen ...mhhh, lecker) -pause jeweils kurz Rast gemacht.

Der Asfaltanteil war verhältnismäßig hoch. Jedoch lockerten die Waldpassagen sowie ein paar Trails die Streckenführung immer wieder auf. Das Wetter war ideal. Ein wunderschöner Herbsttag in mitten ursprünglicher und sehr reizvoller Landschaft.

Alle Bilder (Ich empfehle für die richtige Reihenfolge "Sortieren nach Dateinname")


----------



## Happy_User (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi René,

wo geht es den morgen eigentlich hin? 2 oder 3 THM? 

Grüße

HU


----------



## Gathom (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hatte schon lange vor mal bei Euch mit zufahren. Findet die Tour definitiv statt? Ich reise nämlich dann mit dem Rad aus Kelz an und würde mich ärgern, wenn keiner da ist.

Ich hoffe mal, daß noch jemand wach ist um zu antworten.

na dann mal bis morgen.


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2005)

Gathom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich hatte schon lange vor mal bei Euch mit zufahren. Findet die Tour definitiv statt? Ich reise nämlich dann mit dem Rad aus Kelz an und würde mich ärgern, wenn keiner da ist.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, daß noch jemand wach ist um zu antworten.
> ...


Nabend,

also falls sich hier sonst niemand mehr meldet...zur Beruhigung: Bin zwar nicht dabei, kannst dich aber drauf verlassen, das gefahren wird !! Evtl. schickst du noch kurz eine SMS an XCRacer !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gathom (8. Oktober 2005)

Na, prima!
Werde dann morgen um 10.00 mal auf der Talsperre auftauchen.


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> Ich habe Lust !!!
> Werde um 11:00 am Bahnhof sein. Bringe noch jemand mit.
> Gerd


Hallo Gerd,

super Runde war das heute...hoffe, es hat euch gefallen. Wollte für einen kurzen Bericht noch auf deine Bilder warten. Also mach hin...
Hier ein Highlight...Christoph riskiert seine Zunge; ist aber gut gegangen:





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (9. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

ich mach mich dann einmal auf die Socken. Sonne lacht.

Grüße

HU


----------



## GeJott (9. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> super Runde war das heute...hoffe, es hat euch gefallen. Wollte für einen kurzen Bericht noch auf deine Bilder warten. Also mach hin...



Mahlzeit zusammen,

Was lange währt wird endlich gut. Habe soeben die Bilder erfolgreich hochgeladen.  Klick
War für mich als Forumneuling fast so anstrengend wie die gestrige Tour   

Auf jedenfall kann ich diese Rurtalrunde nur folgendes sagen:

EINFACH GEIL !!!

In meinen Oberschenkeln ist immer noch ein leichtes Ziehen zu spüren, was jedoch , wenn man sich das Höhenprofil ansieht leicht verständlich ist.  

Gerd


----------



## Gathom (9. Oktober 2005)

Ja, Tach auch!

Habs endlich mal geschaft mich früh genug aus dem Bett zu schälen, um die 25km Anfahrt zur Wehbachtalsperre mit dem Bike rechtzeitig hinter mich bringen zu können.

Und ich sage: Es hat sich gelohnt! Die Tour führte teilweise über meine Hausstrecke (bis Obermaubach) und über schicke neue Wege, die ich Dieser hinzufügen könnte.  . Allerdings werde ich das nächste Mal, und das wird es sicher geben, mit dem Auto anreisen, damit ich nicht in Simonskall wieder byebye sagen muß.
Ich bin mit dem Silversurfer dann via Rennweg wieder zurück und er hat mich freundlicherweise dann noch bis Stockheim mitgenommen, von wo es für mich dann nur noch 6km zu biken waren, statt 25!

Ja, solong erst mal und ich bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## rpo35 (9. Oktober 2005)

Das Schöne an dieser Runde ist, das sie so unglaublich variabel ist.         Man kann sie jederzeit verkürzen oder entschärfen und somit z.B.         Dingen wie Zeitdruck nach       Pannen, konditionellen Problemen usw...entgegen wirken. Heute starteten       wir zu sechst am Museumsbahnhof in Roetgen bei herrlichem Wetter.


 

 

 


 Weiterlesen & Bilder...klick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (9. Oktober 2005)

HUHU

Bin wieder da!! Habt Ihr mich auch schön vermisst!!??


----------



## rpo35 (9. Oktober 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Bin wieder da!! Habt Ihr mich auch schön vermisst!!??


Nein  warum ?


----------



## IGGY (9. Oktober 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Bin wieder da!! Habt Ihr mich auch schön vermisst!!??


Och ne. Es war so schön ruhig hier


----------



## XCRacer (9. Oktober 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Bin wieder da!! Habt Ihr mich auch schön vermisst!!??



WATT??? Wer bis' Du denn?


----------



## redrace (10. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein  warum ?


und alle Folgenden!!

NETT WIE MAN HIER BEGRÜßT WIRD!!


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> und alle Folgenden!!
> 
> NETT WIE MAN HIER BEGRÜßT WIRD!!


Wir sind doch nur neidisch drauf, das du dauernd Urlaub hast...   Wie war's denn, gut erholt ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (10. Oktober 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> und alle Folgenden!!
> 
> NETT WIE MAN HIER BEGRÜßT WIRD!!



Schreib' mal lieber wie es war, Du Heulsuse!

Als wir an der Zugspitze vorbei gefahren sind, habe ich ganz fest an Dich gedacht! Ehrlich!


----------



## IGGY (10. Oktober 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> NETT WIE MAN HIER BEGRÜßT WIRD!!


Haben Dich doch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie war es denn? Bist du schön  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Oder eher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und danach ein wenig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## redrace (11. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib' mal lieber wie es war, Du Heulsuse!
> 
> Als wir an der Zugspitze vorbei gefahren sind, habe ich ganz fest an Dich gedacht! Ehrlich!



HUHU
Also Ehrwald als Urlaubsort kann ich nur empfehelen. Gut beschilderte MTB Routen, perfekt zum Wandern und Klettern und lecker essen kann man da auch und alle sehr freundlich!! Selbst ich hab sie nicht zum grummeln gebracht!!  

Was das MTB angeht gibt es da für jeden etwas kurz und flach, lang und bergig und lang und extrem Steil!! Ich bin 370 km und 9000 hm gefahren, wobei ich die hälfte HM auf 2 Touren von insgesamt 7 gemacht habe . Bilder dauern noch was die mus ich erst noch sortieren.


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2005)

Besser spät als nie 

Zum WBTS-Kalltal-Marathon durch die geliebte Rureifel trafen sich an der Wehebachtalsperre Knax, Happy_User, Gathom, Silversurfer und XCRacer.

Bei erstklassiger Herbstsonne ging es zuerst nach Obermaubach über den Dresbachtrail (hier ist zur Zeit die Zufahrt über die Wiese gesperrt!) und dann gleich wieder hinauf nach Bergstein. Hinunter nach Zerkall und hinauf nach Vossenack. Gleich wieder hinunter in das Kalltal und in Simonskall (hier trennten sich Gathom und Silversurfer von uns) hinauf in Richtung Schmidt. 
















In Rollesbroich am Schweinehof ...ja genau, wieder runter zur Kalltalsperre. Dann hinauf zum Jägerhaus und über Raffelsbrand zur Roten Wehe. Über Manes-Stein (es ging wieder hinauf) zum Gotfriedskreuz. Bei Süßendell trennten wir uns. So hatte jeder von uns ca. 90-100km und ca. 1600Hm in den A-Backen.

Bilder!
Winke, winke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (13. Oktober 2005)

HUHU

Ist für Sonntag schon was geplant??


----------



## XCRacer (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich werde Sonntag alleine eine kurze Tour fahren oder eine längere Laufeinheit. Hab Nachmittags was vor.

Suche Mitglieder für den Winterpokal. Wer mag darf mit ins Teams "WBTS". Bei mehr als vier Antragsteller gründen wir einfach das Team "WBTS II"


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wer mag darf mit ins Teams "WBTS"...


Bin durch Zufall in ein "alte Säcke Team" geraten  Hoffe, ihr seid mir nicht böse deswegen. Wollte ja eigentlich gar nicht...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (13. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Suche Mitglieder für den Winterpokal. Wer mag darf mit ins Teams "WBTS". Bei mehr als vier Antragsteller gründen wir einfach das Team "WBTS II"


...ich wär gerne bereit einen breiniger beitrag zu leisten  
ich möchte mal betonen, dass ich letztes jahr einen höheren punktestand hatte, als der teamchef    *ansporn*
bis dann
Knax


----------



## Gathom (14. Oktober 2005)

@XCRacer:
Auch ich könnte mir eine Teilnahme vorstellen. Kommt allerdings ganz auf die Umstände an. Lass mal hören, wie das so abläuft. 
Bin ja noch neu hier.


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2005)

Sacht mal, ihr Wehebachradler: Was ist denn dieses Jahr mit Jubiläumstour?

Nix???

Gibet jetzt nur noch zu den "richtigen" Jubiläen eine Runde:

Z.B. die Silbertour zum 25 jährigen.....oder gar die Goldtour...... mit anschliessendem Haferbreiwettessen und Gehhilfenweitwurf?


----------



## IGGY (14. Oktober 2005)

Soweit ich weis war eine Jubiläumstour geplant. Ich hoffe nur mal das die stattfindet wenn ich auch wieder mitfahren kann!? Schätzungsweise noch 1-2 Wochen wird es noch dauern bis die neue Gabel da ist  
Wenn die Tour vorher stattfindet habe ich halt Pech gehabt!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Oktober 2005)

Gathom schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer:
> Auch ich könnte mir eine Teilnahme vorstellen. Kommt allerdings ganz auf die Umstände an. Lass mal hören, wie das so abläuft.
> Bin ja noch neu hier.


Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal oder hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163


----------



## Gathom (15. Oktober 2005)

Jaaa! Datt hatte ich ja schon gelesen!
Aber wie kann ich einem (Deinem) Team beitreten und wie läuft dann das gemeinsame Training ab. Ich nehme ja mal an, daß jedes Teammitglied seine Punkte neben der Einzelwertung auch in die "Teamkasse" gibt. Dazu werden aber sicher auch gemeinsame Ausfahrten des Teams stattfinden. Das meinte ich jetzt mit Ablauf.

Ich beziehe mich hiermit auf FAQ 





> F: Darf ich XCRacer mit weiteren Fragen nerven?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (15. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Sonntag alleine eine kurze Tour fahren oder eine längere Laufeinheit. Hab Nachmittags was vor.
> 
> Suche Mitglieder für den Winterpokal. Wer mag darf mit ins Teams "WBTS". Bei mehr als vier Antragsteller gründen wir einfach das Team "WBTS II"



HUHU

Ich bin dabei in deinem Team!!


----------



## Happy_User (15. Oktober 2005)

Gathom schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa! Datt hatte ich ja schon gelesen!
> Aber wie kann ich einem (Deinem) Team beitreten und wie läuft dann das gemeinsame Training ab. Ich nehme ja mal an, daß jedes Teammitglied seine Punkte neben der Einzelwertung auch in die "Teamkasse" gibt. Dazu werden aber sicher auch gemeinsame Ausfahrten des Teams stattfinden. Das meinte ich jetzt mit Ablauf.
> 
> Ich beziehe mich hiermit auf FAQ



Hi,

gewöhnlich trainierst Du nur virtuell zusammen. Deine Punkte werden dann automatisch dem Team gutgeschrieben. Somit kannst Du auch einem Team in Bayern beitreten. 

Du kannst nactürlich gemeinsame Ausfahrten am Wo-Ende dann als Teamtraining werten. 

Grüße

HU


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

war am WE auch sehr aktiv. Samstag zum einrollen in der Ville und gestern hier
Danke Ralph   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2005)

Das Team WBTS für den Winterpokal steht jetzt:

Spitfire4
Knax
Happy_User
redrace
XCRacer

Ab dem 7.11. kann man die Teams melden. Das mache ich dann für uns. Die Mitglieder müßen sich dann da eintragen und schon läuft alles.

Sorry Gathom, das ich dich nicht berücksichtigt habe, aber die Stammfahrer haben vorrang. Du kannst ja auch ohne Team mitmachen. Nähere Infos im WP-Thread.

Schönen Tag Euch allen


----------



## Happy_User (18. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Team WBTS für den Winterpokal steht jetzt:
> 
> Spitfire4
> Knax
> ...



Oh ha René,

da habe ich wohl schon das Abo auf die rote Teamlaterne. 

Also noch einmal relaxen bis zum 7.11.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2005)

Wer? DU?!?

Du Trainingsweltmeister 

Nix da! Ich werde letzter im Team sein. Laufen wird ja nicht so hoch bewertet wie radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (19. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer? DU?!?
> 
> Du Trainingsweltmeister
> 
> Nix da! Ich werde letzter im Team sein. Laufen wird ja nicht so hoch bewertet wie radeln.



HUHU

Nix da ich werde letzter, weil ich überhaupt nichts mache!!!   
gehts für alle erst am 7. los oder nur für die Teams??


----------



## XCRacer (19. Oktober 2005)

Guckst Du:


> * Start: 07.11.2005 *(erste volle Novemberwoche)
> * Ende: 26.03.2006 *(letzte volle Märzwoche)


Gillt für ALLE!

Der arme Dirk fühlt sich ausgegrenzt. Er hat kein Team 
Wer möchts mit ihm das WBTS Team "Schlappe Säcke" gründen?


----------



## redrace (19. Oktober 2005)

HUHU

Endlich es ist vollbracht!! Bilder aus unserem Urlaub in Ehrwald allerdings nur die die mit dem MTB was zu tun haben die anderen müssen noch warten. An den Tagen wo schlechtes Wetter war, hab ich keine Bilder gemacht oder nur sehr wenige. Hier könnt Ihr euch sie ansehen!!


----------



## XCRacer (20. Oktober 2005)

Sehr schöne Landschaftsbilder 
Leider bist _Du_ nur auf einem Foto zu sehen. Und da zeigst Du auch noch ein grimmiges Gesicht. Hattest Du deine Tage?


----------



## redrace (20. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöne Landschaftsbilder
> Leider bist _Du_ nur auf einem Foto zu sehen. Und da zeigst Du auch noch ein grimmiges Gesicht. Hattest Du deine Tage?




Nee ich musste mich darauf Konzentrieren das ich nicht umfalle!! Bis die Edith mal die Kamera so weit klar hatte hat es etwas gedauert!!!     
Und außerdem hast Du mich noch nie grimmig kucken gesehen, sonst würdest Du das nicht als grimmig bezeichnen!!


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und außerdem hast Du mich noch nie grimmig kucken gesehen...


Stimmt, weil Du nicht kucken gannst ...Super Fotos


----------



## redrace (20. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, weil Du nicht kucken gannst ...Super Fotos



*Klugsch*****


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> *Klugsch*****


Sorry, konnt's nicht lassen


----------



## Cheng (20. Oktober 2005)

Es würde uns sehr freuen auch ein paar Leute der WBTS'ler zu unserer Jub-Tour begrüssen zu dürfen.  

Traut Euch!  



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Jubiläumstour der Omerbacher!!!
> 
> Jubiläumstour des Omerbach Treffpunkt. Termin ist der 29.10.05 12:00 Uhr. Die Tour führt den gleichen Weg den RS-Hunter und Cheng am Tag des ersten Postings gefahren sind. Über WBTS, Kartoffelbaum, Drei Eichen, Wehebachtal und zurück. Rund 50km/750Hm. Anschliessend gibt es einen einen gemütlichen Abschluss. Den Ausklang-Punkt bestimmen wir Wetter- und Teilnehmerabhängig.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Traut Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (20. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

>


...würde echt gerne mal eine tour mit euch drehen (wird auch langsam zeit    ), aber am sonntag ist das erste rennen vom chaka-cup und am tag vorher muss ich mich ausruhen - irgendwann mal bin ich dabei   
mfg
Max


----------



## redrace (23. Oktober 2005)

HUHU

Bilder (allerdings nur vom letzten Rennen) vom Chaka-Cup gibts bei mir auf der Seite!! 
Der Bericht kommt dann morgen !!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2005)

Nabend,

steht jetzt eigentlich der Termin für die Jubelrunde fest ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin's nochmal...
Halloween Nightride in Aachen oder Roetgen; hier abstimmen und eintragen !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. Oktober 2005)

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem zweiten WBTS Team?
Iggy? Twiggy? Charly245? Dirk S.? Frank S.? usw...

Namensvorschlag: WBTS Dream Team

Grüße XCRacer


----------



## Happy_User (24. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn jetzt mit dem zweiten WBTS Team?
> Iggy? Twiggy? Charly245? Dirk S.? Frank S.? usw...
> 
> Namensvorschlag: WBTS Dream Team
> ...



Geiles Logo. Gibt es das auch für ein Trikot? 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## XCRacer (24. Oktober 2005)

Wie wär's hiermit: 

http://www.spreadshirt.net/shop.php?sid=40000


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's hiermit:
> 
> http://www.spreadshirt.net/shop.php?sid=40000


Der Kerl hat zuviel Zeit...


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2005)

Hey uns Meik hat heute Geburtstag! Alles Gute und 'nen dicken Kuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey uns Meik hat heute Geburtstag! Alles Gute und 'nen dicken Kuss


Auch von mir einen dicken *Schmatz*...    
Feier schön alter Mann... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (25. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey uns Meik hat heute Geburtstag! Alles Gute und 'nen dicken Kuss



Hallo Meik,
alles gute zum Geburtstag  




@XCRacer
Für ein Team bin ich zu haben.   
Aber wer will noch?


----------



## alpi (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Meik

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
zu deimem Geburtstag   

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## redrace (25. Oktober 2005)

HUHU

@ all 
Schönen Dank für die Glückwünsche und die Küsschen!!!!!  

@ alpi

Du lebst!!!??


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2005)

HUHU,  

hallo Meik, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Vielleicht lernt man sich ja einmal persöhnlich kennen!


----------



## charly245 (25. Oktober 2005)

hallo meik,

auch alles gute von mir !!!!

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (25. Oktober 2005)

hat jemand lust am sonntag mit mir und iggy ab der wbts (11uhr) eine "langsame" runde zu drehen.
meinereiner ist nun 6 wochen nicht gefahren und würde sich auf ne runde mit netten leuten freuen.

bis dahin
gruß kai


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand lust am sonntag mit mir und iggy ab der wbts (11uhr) eine "langsame" runde zu drehen.
> meinereiner ist nun 6 wochen nicht gefahren und würde sich auf ne runde mit netten leuten freuen.


Wenn das Wetter sich so entwickelt wie angekündigt und wenn von meiner Seite nichts dazweischen kommt, bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand lust am sonntag...


Ich würde auch gerne; aber am Samstag schon die Omba-Jubeltour und am Montag das Monsterschiessen  ist genug für ein Weekend 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (25. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter sich so entwickelt wie angekündigt und wenn von meiner Seite nichts dazweischen kommt, bin ich gerne dabei.




ich habe mal einen termin gemacht.
wie man den (hier) verlinkt weiß ich leider nicht.

hättest du lust uns bei einer teilnahme deinerseits ....zu guiden  
hast ja eh die besten weg- und trailkenntnisse von uns.

gruß kai


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2005)

Ja mache ich gerne. Aber wie gesagt, nur wenn nichts dazwischen kommt!

Hier Link zum Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1567


----------



## charly245 (25. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mache ich gerne. Aber wie gesagt, nur wenn nichts dazwischen kommt!
> 
> Hier Link zum Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1567




super !!!!
dann hoffe ich mal bis sonntag


----------



## RS-Hunter (25. Oktober 2005)

HUHU Meik, 

kurz vor Tagesende noch schnell alles Gute zum Geburtstag  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  von mir.

Bin heute beim Surfen zufällig auf Bilder die Du gemacht hast aufmerksam geworden, wo ich nicht mit gerechnet hätte.  

Wenn man sich den Umweg vorstellt. War auf der homepage des Herstellers meiner Laufräder in Taiwan und habe dann auf den Deutschland-Vertrieb geklickt.


----------



## Knax (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
auch von mir erst mal alles gute zum geburtstag (zwar verspätet, aber besser als nie   )! 


ab diesem jahr dürften wir dann beim selben rennen beim chaka-cup starten! das heißt nichts gutes - für mich   
mfg
Knax


----------



## redrace (26. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> auch von mir erst mal alles gute zum geburtstag (zwar verspätet, aber besser als nie   )!
> 
> 
> ...



HUHU

Danke erstmal, aber ich fahre doch Senioren 2 und so alt bist Du doch noch nicht oder doch  . Die Herren fahren doch immer vor uns!!


----------



## Knax (26. Oktober 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Danke erstmal, aber ich fahre doch Senioren 2 und so alt bist Du doch noch nicht oder doch  . Die Herren fahren doch immer vor uns!!


...na dann hast du ja noch "etwas" schonfrist   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute
Bin ab jetzt wieder online über meine schnelle Standleitung aus Knolle    
Erstmal nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag Redrace.
Sonntag bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei. Ich will endlich nochmal nach 6 Wochen Pause fahren und meine neue Gabel testen!
Ich freu mich schon! Bis denne


----------



## XCRacer (28. Oktober 2005)

Wer Lust hat und spontan genug ist, kann mit mir ab Mittwoch, 02.11. zum Mountainbiken für drei Tage in die Pfalz fahren (http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de). Ich habe nächste Woche kurzfristig Urlaub bekommen. Sollte sich das Wetter deutlich verschlechtern, fällt der 3-Tage-Tripp aus.


----------



## Knax (28. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Lust hat und spontan genug ist, kann mit mir ab Mittwoch, 02.11. zum Mountainbiken für drei Tage in die Pfalz fahren (http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de). Ich habe nächste Woche kurzfristig Urlaub bekommen. Sollte sich das Wetter deutlich verschlechtern, fällt der 3-Tage-Tripp aus.


...wenn sich hier jemand bereit erklären würde, für mich die schulbank zu drücken, dann gerne   
mfg
Knax


----------



## Knax (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
ich bin gerade aus bütgenbach vom "Run & Bike" zurück! es galt 17km cross im 2er team zu absolvieren: der eine läuft, während der andere bike fährt (inkl. wechsel). ich war für das Rotter Hütten Team mit Andreas  aus brand da (triathlet   ) und hab mich da abgequält. die erste hälfte war mit der VOR strecke identisch, d.h. viele wurzeln und knackige anstiege. den part habe ich übernommen, dann bei km 8,5 gewechselt und selbst gelaufen (ca. 4min/km   ). im ziel waren es dann 1:14:54 (siegerzeit 58min!!!   ). aber das heißt nichts, da jeder weiß, wie die belgier rennen fahren... insgesamt waren wir 5. bei den "senioren A"   , weil es keine jugend-wertung gab, total 21. platz. 
nächstes jahr müssen mehr leute da mit machen! eine super veranstaltung!!!   
guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2005)

OK, Kai! Du bist erlöst. Ich schreibe den Bericht 

Kaiserwetter, goldener Obtober, Indian Summer, oder wie auch immer. Ein Herbst wie dieser ist wohl kaum mit Superlativen zu beschreiben. Es ist das angenehmste Wetter, was ich jemals zu dieser Jahreszeit erlebt habe.







Also sollte >wiedermal< eine tolle Schönwettertour ab der WBTS statt finden. Dabei waren Charly245, IGGY, Halfman, XCRacer und IB39 (Ingo). Als erstes fuhren wir eine Schleife durch den Laufenburger Wald um dann anschließend den Thönbachweg zu nutzen.















In Kleinhau angekommen kämpften wir uns gegen den starken Wind bis nach Brandenberg um dann hinab in das Tiefenbachtal (das ist ein Ausläufer des Kalltals) zu stürzen. Schon bald radelten wir wieder hinauf nach Vossenack und durch den Hürtgenwald zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.















Unglaublich was heute an Spaziergänger und Wanderer unterwegs war. Selbst auf abgelegenen Wegen traffen wir ständig auf Fußvolk.

Der neue Ingo hat hart gekämpft und nie aufgegeben. Er hat, wie ich denke, alle "Höhen und Tiefen" der Nordeifel kennen gelernt. 
Respekt vor deinem Ergeiz 

Alle Bilder!


----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Lust hat und spontan genug ist, kann mit mir ab Mittwoch, 02.11. zum Mountainbiken für drei Tage in die Pfalz fahren (http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de). Ich habe nächste Woche kurzfristig Urlaub bekommen. Sollte sich das Wetter deutlich verschlechtern, fällt der 3-Tage-Tripp aus.



Da ich heute arbeiten muß, war ich leider nur am Wochenende da Der Trailwahnsinn 

Rodalbener Felswanderweg ist ein Traum, die Tour 4 ist auch sehr schön, mehr Infos vielleicht noch heute abend.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2005)

Jaja, eine gemütliche Tour ankündigen und dann die Biker sauer fahren...
Off topic, da ich gestern nicht biken war...
Unser Wein war alle...was tun...? 
 Ab ins schöne Ahrtal zum Wandern mit anschließender Kellerbesichtigung und Einkauf... Traumhaftes Wetter mit Temperaturen über 20° ! So schön kann der Herbst sein:


 

 

 


 Die Ausbeute: 2 Kisten Spätburgunder (1x Halbtrocken, 1x Trocken), 2 Flaschen Federroter und 1 Glas Rotwein-Gelee... 


 

 

 


 Einer der schönsten Herbsttage, die ich je erlebt habe 
Hier gibts noch mehr Bilder...


----------



## IB39 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leut's,

möchte mich bei euch (Charly245, IGGY, Halfman, XCRacer) für die tolle Tour bedanken   

auch wenn's doch sehr heftig für mich war, na ja das Bergauf muss ich noch üben   
aber egal ich bin so begeistert von der Gegend   wie schön man dort Touren kann  
schon wieder einer Infiziert   ich komme ganz sicher wieder   

viele Grüße und bis bald   
Ingo
PS. zu guter letzt noch ein großes Lob an euch, jeder der es mal in der Eifel probieren möchte ist bei euch bestens aufgehoben


----------



## East-B-iker (31. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> ich bin gerade aus bütgenbach vom "Run & Bike" zurück! es galt 17km cross im 2er team zu absolvieren: der eine läuft, während der andere bike fährt (inkl. wechsel). ich war für das Rotter Hütten Team mit Andreas  aus brand da (triathlet   ) und hab mich da abgequält. die erste hälfte war mit der VOR strecke identisch, d.h. viele wurzeln und knackige anstiege. den part habe ich übernommen, dann bei km 8,5 gewechselt und selbst gelaufen (ca. 4min/km   ). im ziel waren es dann 1:14:54 (siegerzeit 58min!!!   ). aber das heißt nichts, da jeder weiß, wie die belgier rennen fahren... insgesamt waren wir 5. bei den "senioren A"   , weil es keine jugend-wertung gab, total 21. platz.
> nächstes jahr müssen mehr leute da mit machen! eine super veranstaltung!!!
> guten start in die woche
> Knax



Fotos + Videos vom Run&Bike gibts auf Team Corratec RSV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (31. Oktober 2005)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos + Videos vom Run&Bike gibts auf Team Corratec RSV


...das bild sagt doch wohl alles - geiles rennen   
Guckst du! 
mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du!


Warum hat denn der arme Kerl dein Rad tragen müßen 

Run+Bike... ich sollte mich mal über die Regeln informieren...


----------



## redrace (2. November 2005)

HUHU

Da ich am 05.01.06 in Urlaub fahre, biete ich eine Neujahrstour auf Neujahr an.

13:00 im Siebengebirge. Zu der Uhrzeit dürfte auch der letzte Zecher einigermaßen klar im Kopf sein und außerdem gibt es als Getränk zum Feiern ja auch noch Cola und Orangensaft!!


----------



## IGGY (2. November 2005)

Hört sich gut an   
Ist vorgemerkt!


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an
> Ist vorgemerkt!


Bist Du bis dahin mit Deinen Baggerarbeiten fertig ?...


----------



## IGGY (2. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du bis dahin mit Deinen Baggerarbeiten fertig ?...


Zuerst kommen die Sprengarbeiten. Dann der Bagger. Sonst würde der ja Wochen auf meinem Grundstück verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. November 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich am 05.01.06 in Urlaub fahre, biete ich eine Neujahrstour auf Neujahr an.


Vorgemarkt unter Vorbehalt. Kann sein, das ich die Tage um den Jahreswechsel gar nicht zu Hause bin.


----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Lust hat und spontan genug ist, kann mit mir ab Mittwoch, 02.11. zum Mountainbiken für drei Tage in die Pfalz fahren (http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de). Ich habe nächste Woche kurzfristig Urlaub bekommen. Sollte sich das Wetter deutlich verschlechtern, fällt der 3-Tage-Tripp aus.



Da das Wetter ja deutlich schlechter wird  , kannst du hier gucken , was du verpasst hast: Der pfälzerne Wald


----------



## XCRacer (3. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Wetter ja deutlich schlechter wird  , kannst du hier gucken , was du verpasst hast: Der pfälzerne Wald



*Neidvoll dreinblick und trübsal blas*


----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2005)

*Touren Spam* 

Bergischer Ausflug mit mir am Samstag Blood, sweat and tears


----------



## charly245 (3. November 2005)

so leutz,

ich hab für sonntag mal einen termin gemacht....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1625

wäre schön wenn sich einige eintragen.

bis dahin,
gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (3. November 2005)

Bin wieder dabei!


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2005)

Kann leider nicht. Bin in Köln bei einem X-Duathlon


----------



## "TWIGGY" (4. November 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> so leutz,
> 
> ich hab für sonntag mal einen termin gemacht....
> 
> ...



Also wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich dabei


----------



## "TWIGGY" (5. November 2005)

Ich bin nicht dabei   Probleme mit dem Knie

Viel Spass


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2005)

Ich war heute mit Simone beim 1. Ronny Wöstmann - Gedächtnis - Duathlon in Köln-Müngersdorf. Das Wetter war einfach nur Klasse! 10-15° und Sonnenschein. So ging ich mit ca. 200 Gleichgesinnten an der Sporthochschule auf meine erste Laufrunde. Es sollten 2x3km auf einer anspruchsvollen Runde absolviert werden. Zwei knackige Anstiege auf laubbedeckten Wurzelwegen trieben den Puls in die Höhe.

Das ich bereits nach nicht mal 25min in den Wechselzone einlaufe, hätte ich bei dem Kurs nicht erwartet. Laut Simone war ich im ersten Drittel. Nun ging es bei Simone zur Sache. Ihre Aufgabe bestand darin, möglichst schnell die 4x5km auf ebenso anpruchsvollen Wald und Wiesenwegen zu meistern. Knackige Anstiege und steile Abfahrten forderten all ihre Fahrkünste.

Als sie in die letzte Runde einfuhr, rief ich ihr zu, sie soll endlich mal alles geben! Eine "Ar$chloch" als Antwort konnte sie sich so gerade noch verkneifen 

Als letztes galt es für mich die abschließenden 3km zu laufen. Hat auch ganz gut geklappt! Ich war mit meiner Leistung sehr zufrieden. Simone war eher wenig begeistert. Die lange Tragepassage hätte sie fast zum Aufgeben gebracht. Aber sie hat durchgehalten und ich denke, wir können beide mit unserer Leistung zufrieden sein.

Die Konkurenz war zudem nicht von Pappe. Ein paar schillernde Namen aus der Radsport-Profiszene: Bert Grabsch, Lars und Sven Teutenberg. Zum Abschluß gab es noch eine Verlosung mit meist brauchbaren Sachpreisen. Ua. konnte man ein Bonanza-Rad-Nachbau von TriTop im Wert von 300Euro gewinnen.

Tolle Veranstaltung zu der ich gerne im nächsten Jahr wiederkomme. Ergebnisse gibt es voraussichtlich morgen auf www.ronnywoestmann.de Bilder sollen erst am Freitag online gestellt werden.

Danke an H_U für den Tipp, das ich als MA-Vorbereitung Lauf-Wettkämpfe einbauen soll. Der heutige Tag hat mir neuen Ansporn gegeben. Ich werde bestimmt in ein paar Wochen einen 5 oder 10km Lauf machen, um Akzente und vor allen Dingen, um 'greifbare Ziele' zu setzen.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2005)

*Die Teamanmeldung für den Winterpokal wurde freigeschaltet!!!*

Ich habe das Team '*WBTS All Stars*' gegründet. 

Happy_User
Spitfire4
Redrace
Knax 
 ...bitte dort eintragen!

Als Name für unser zweites Team schlage ich...* 'WBTS Dream Team' *vor.

Dieses Team muß jemand anderes gründen. Da sich ja schon Frank S. und Dirk S. für dieses Team vorangemeldet haben, sollte das einer von euch beiden machen.

Dieses Team sucht noch drei weitere Mitglieder!!!


----------



## MTBScout (7. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Teamanmeldung für den Winterpokal wurde freigeschaltet!!!*
> 
> Als Name für unser zweites Team schlage ich...* 'WBTS Dream Team' *vor.
> 
> Dieses Team sucht noch drei weitere Mitglieder!!!



Hallo WBTS-Fahrer,
die Ombas suchen auch noch 3 Mitfahrer.
Sollte bei euch interesse da sein bitte Info an mich. Wir werden schon einen passenden Namen für den "Rest" finden.

Erste Vorschläge von mir wären:
OmbaMeetsWBTS, DieVersprengten, DerLetzteRest oder FreibiersenkenLuschis.

Ich übernehm gerne die Team-Leitung, kann aber auch jemand anderes machen.
Also melden bei Interesse und nicht vergessen Start des WP ist der 07.11.   

Marcel.


----------



## Heimwerker King (7. November 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. Denn esser spät als nie.

Gruß
Heimwerker King




			
				redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> @ all
> Schönen Dank für die Glückwünsche und die Küsschen!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Knax (8. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Teamanmeldung für den Winterpokal wurde freigeschaltet!!!*
> 
> Ich habe das Team '*WBTS All Stars*' gegründet.
> 
> ...


...ich würde ja gerne schon von anfang an punkten - aber ich bin schon wieder erkältet    irgendwie ist dieses jahr der wurm drin!
mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (8. November 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich würde ja gerne schon von anfang an punkten - aber ich bin schon wieder erkältet    irgendwie ist dieses jahr der wurm drin!
> mfg
> Knax


Keine Angst, Jungs! Ich reiß euch raus!


----------



## IGGY (9. November 2005)

Apropo Punkte! Was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## charly245 (10. November 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Punkte! Was geht am Sonntag?



wie es ausschaut hier nicht viel !!!!

ich hätte aber zeit und lust auf ne runde.....
machst du einen termin?


gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (11. November 2005)

Verletzungsbedingt muß ich absagen


----------



## Pepin (11. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute mit Simone beim 1. Ronny Wöstmann - Gedächtnis - Duathlon in Köln-Müngersdorf. Das Wetter war einfach nur Klasse! 10-15° und Sonnenschein. So ging ich mit ca. 200 Gleichgesinnten an der Sporthochschule auf meine erste Laufrunde. Es sollten 2x3km auf einer anspruchsvollen Runde absolviert werden. Zwei knackige Anstiege auf laubbedeckten Wurzelwegen trieben den Puls in die Höhe.
> 
> Das ich bereits nach nicht mal 25min in den Wechselzone einlaufe, hätte ich bei dem Kurs nicht erwartet. Laut Simone war ich im ersten Drittel. Nun ging es bei Simone zur Sache. Ihre Aufgabe bestand darin, möglichst schnell die 4x5km auf ebenso anpruchsvollen Wald und Wiesenwegen zu meistern. Knackige Anstiege und steile Abfahrten forderten all ihre Fahrkünste.
> 
> ...



hi XCRacer

ich war auch dabei war einfach spitze
nächstes Jahr auf ein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

Da sieht aber jemand ganz schön müde aus!

Aber Platz 21 ist doch OK!!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ... Da sieht aber jemand ganz schön müde aus! ...



So richtig fit siehst du hier aber auch nicht aus


----------



## Frank S. (11. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Teamanmeldung für den Winterpokal wurde freigeschaltet!!!*
> 
> Ich habe das Team '*WBTS All Stars*' gegründet.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
so das Team * 'WBTS Dream Team' * ist gegründet und sucht noch Mitglieder.


----------



## XCRacer (11. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Da sieht aber jemand ganz schön müde aus!


Das war der Schlußspurt. Puls am Anschlag!


----------



## IGGY (20. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Heute trafen sich Charly245,Knax und meine Wenigkeit in Breinig um nochmal die benachbarten Wälder unter die Stollen zu nehmen! Wir entschieden uns eine kleine Trailrunde zu fahren. Wir sind über Vennwegen Richtung Roetgen zum Schlebachgraben gefahren. Schlebachgraben entlang, Hasselbachgraben und dann wieder runter ins Solchbachtal. Im Solchbachtal trenten wir uns von Max der lieber wieder Richtung Heimat fahren wollte da er nach seiner Aussage PUDDING in den Beinen hatte! Wir entschieden uns dann noch den Paternoster hoch zu fahren. Oben angekommen sind wir dann durchs Gatter wieder zurück am Kartoffelbaum vorbei Richtung Gottfriedskreuz gefahren. Von daaus über Vicht wieder nach Breinig. Am Ende der Tour hatte ich in Knolle 58,08km bei einer Fahrzeit von 03:10:14 auf dem Tacho! Fazit der Tour. Schöne lockere Runde bei kaltem Novemberwetter   !
P.S.: Gute Besserung MAX!


----------



## Knax (20. November 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Gute Besserung MAX!


danke! ich fühle mich nicht krank, ausdauern stimmt auch, nur muss man sich erst einmal wieder "ranfahren" an die alte form! und die kommt - keine sorge   - wieder früh genug.
guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2005)

Moin,

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob er hier ab und an noch reinschaut, aber gratulieren tu ich trotzdem...also; herzlichen Glückwunsch Marco    und lasst euch doch nochmal zu einer Tour hier blicken  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2005)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Marco


----------



## redrace (29. November 2005)

HUHU

Sind hier alle frisch verliebt oder in Urlaub oder sonst was ?? Oder habt Ihr alle eure Räder verkauft?? Ahh ich weiss!! Ihr fahrt alle nur noch im dunklen!!


----------



## XCRacer (29. November 2005)

Fragen:
Sind hier alle frisch verliebt.................. [nein]
oder in Urlaub ...................................[nein]
oder sonst was ?? ..............................[ja]
Oder habt Ihr alle eure Räder verkauft?? [nein]
Ihr fahrt alle nur noch im dunklen!! [jein. Ich laufe im Dunkeln]

Bussy


----------



## charly245 (29. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Fragen:
> 1. Sind hier alle frisch verliebt.................. [nein]
> 2. oder in Urlaub ...................................[nein]
> 3. oder sonst was ?? ..............................[ja]
> ...



1. ja, seit 9 jahren
2. leider nicht!
3. eigentlich auch nich
4. um gottes willen, wieso?
5. nein, samstag und sonntag auch im hellen.


----------



## Gathom (30. November 2005)

KUCKUCK!

Zu 1: Jepp, seit nunmehr 17 Jahren.
 "  2: Nee, nicht wirklich.
 "  3: Auf jeden Fall!
 "  4: Ganz im Gegenteil. Hab meinen Fuhrpark um ein 
         Cube XC Comp (aufgepimpt) erweitert.
 "  5: Nur gelegentlich, wenn man von den Arbeitswegen 
         absieht.


----------



## Knax (30. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
wie schauts mit einer tour am wochenende aus??? nach wochen der abstinenz dürften sich alle genug ausgetobt haben   und zeit für eine lockere tour durch die heimat haben. irgendeiner muss mir ja helfen meinen rang beim WP zu verbessern   
mfg
Knax

P.S.: schlage die panorama tour nach obermaubach (bei gutem wetter) vor!


----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2005)

Mich nix! Ich laufe 10.000m in Jülich


----------



## Dirk S. (5. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mich nix! Ich laufe 10.000m in Jülich




Das hätte ich nie gedacht! 

XC - Racer geht unter die Läufer!   

Wie ist es denn gelaufen? 

Ich bin ja gar nicht neugierig!   

Ich lebe auch noch!   

Ihr findet mich im Winterpokal auf Seite 10 !


----------



## rpo35 (5. Dezember 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich lebe auch noch!   ...


Da bin ich ja beruhigt, wird nochmal Zeit für eine fette Runde...sowas wie Eifelsteig mit Krämpfen und allem, was das Herz begehrt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (8. Dezember 2005)

N´abend alle zusammen,

wer von euch hat sich denn entschlossen am sonntag beim ATG-Winterlauf mitzumachen??? @alle_anderen: unterstützung an der strecke wäre nicht schlecht    ich denke da an sowas wie "quäl dich du sau!" etc.   
bis dann
Knax


----------



## IGGY (8. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich bis dahin wieder zurück bin von der Tour werde ich mich an die Bahnhofsvision mit einem Weizenbier stellen und auf dich warten


----------



## XCRacer (13. Dezember 2005)

Wer mag, kann die dunkle Jahreszeit etwas überbrücken, indem er auf meiner Homepage meinen kleinen Rückblick mit erlebt 

Hier der direkte Link: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/rueckblick/rueckblick2003.htm


----------



## Knax (13. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mag, kann die dunkle Jahreszeit etwas überbrücken, indem er auf meiner Homepage meinen kleinen Rückblick mit erlebt
> 
> Hier der direkte Link: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/rueckblick/rueckblick2003.htm


...sehr schöne bilder - vor allem scheint immer die sonne    wäre heutzutage auch nicht schlecht!
mfg
Knax


----------



## reigi (13. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mag, kann die dunkle Jahreszeit etwas überbrücken, indem er auf meiner Homepage meinen kleinen Rückblick mit erlebt
> 
> Hier der direkte Link: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/rueckblick/rueckblick2003.htm



Tolle Idee Rene, da wird einem richtig warm ums Herz   . ich erinnere mich auch noch gern daran. Den "längsten" Downhill werde ich vielleicht im nächsten Jahr mal mit GPS fahren.


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2005)

"Irgend ein Pilgerkreuz bei Roetgen (Ralph, hilf mir mal!)"

Was soll ich denn da helfen ? Steht doch alles drauf und ich bin kein Augenarzt... 

Tolle Idee René !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Dezember 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Den "längsten" Downhill werde ich vielleicht im nächsten Jahr mal mit GPS fahren.



Hi Reinhard   ,

das habe ich auch schon lange, lange vor. Sag Bescheid wenn Du den fahren willst.


----------



## XCRacer (13. Dezember 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Reinhard   ,
> 
> das habe ich auch schon lange, lange vor. Sag Bescheid wenn Du den fahren willst.


Dito


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

wie siehts denn mit kommenden Sonntag aus ?
@Kai, Ingo, Max: 10:30 Uhr hinter Vennwegen und dann ab zur WBTS wenn noch wer Lust hat ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (14. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> wie siehts denn mit kommenden Sonntag aus ?
> @Kai, Ingo, Max: 10:30 Uhr hinter Vennwegen und dann ab zur WBTS wenn noch wer Lust hat ?
> ...


Immer gerne. Ich weis aber nicht ob ich bis dahin meine Gabel wieder habe. Ich hoffe es mal   . Ich melde mich sobald sie wieder da ist!


----------



## Knax (14. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> wie siehts denn mit kommenden Sonntag aus ?
> @Kai, Ingo, Max: 10:30 Uhr hinter Vennwegen und dann ab zur WBTS wenn noch wer Lust hat ?



N´abend zusammen!
also wenn das wetter so wird, wie man hört (schnee) können wir ,glaube ich, auf unsere 110km GA1 verzichten, oder Kai?!
von mir aus also ein OK   
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2005)

Dann tragt Euch mal fein ein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (14. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann tragt Euch mal fein ein...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




.....dabei !!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2005)

So! Es ist 0:00Uhr!

Dann wünsche ich dem Kai mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## "TWIGGY" (15. Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IB39 (15. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin Leut's  ,

Hallo Kai 

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag    feier schön    

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Knax (15. Dezember 2005)

Moin zusammen!

auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag 



bis heute abend
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kai !!   
Und immer schön fit und gesund bleiben  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (15. Dezember 2005)

Na da schliesse ich mich gerne an!
Alles alles gute zum Geburtstag lieber Kai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .
Darauf trinken wir Heute Abend einen. Zwar nur Wasser da ich arbeiten muß, aber das holen wir nach okay?


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mag, kann die dunkle Jahreszeit etwas überbrücken, indem er auf meiner Homepage meinen kleinen Rückblick mit erlebt
> 
> Hier der direkte Link: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/rueckblick/rueckblick2003.htm



Teil 2 >> http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/rueckblick/rueckblick2003a.htm


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Teil 2 >> http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/rueckblick/rueckblick2003a.htm


Astrein René !! Vor allem über das Vehicle mußte ich wieder heftigst schmunzeln...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

ist das jetzt bei allen angekommen ?
Am Sonntag...
10:00 Uhr ab Roetgen
10:30 Uhr ab Vennwegen/Mulartshütte
11:00 Uhr ab Wehebachtalsperre

Hier gehts zum Termin...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (15. Dezember 2005)

@all.....
vielen lieben dank für die netten wünsche!
hoffe wir sehen uns bald "aufm trail" wieder.

der nächste termin wurde ja schon vom rpo gemacht.
also fleisig eintragen

@rpo....
max und ich kommen dann um 10:30uhr zur schranke!  ok?
ich hoffe noch, das ingo sich anschließt.

gruß kai


----------



## redrace (17. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ist das jetzt bei allen angekommen ?
> Am Sonntag...
> ...



HUHU

Ich habe mich mal eingetragen, allerdings mache ich mein erscheinen von meinem Dienst abhängig!! Ich glaube es nützt nicht, wenn ich auf der Hinfahrt am Steuer einschlafe!


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich habe mich mal eingetragen...


Ui...die Prominenz kommt.....ich nehme an, Du kommst mit mir ab Roetgen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2005)

Teil 3 >> http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/rueckblick/rueckblick2003b.htm


----------



## charly245 (17. Dezember 2005)

.....sorry, ich muß mich leider für morgen austragen.
mich hat ne fette erkältung erwicht.
ich wünsche euch viel spass morgen.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2005)

Oje......gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung wünsche ich !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (17. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Oje......gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung wünsche ich !!
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


...10:30 Uhr in Venwegen geht klar morgen?! ich werde auf alle fälle fahren - auch im tiefschnee   
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin da ! Werde den Weg bis dorthin den Gegebenheiten entsprechend anpassen um pünktlich zu sein !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (18. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui...die Prominenz kommt.....ich nehme an, Du kommst mit mir ab Roetgen !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU

Leider habe ich mir die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen und werde nicht kommen   . Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!!


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2005)

Schade, dann träum was Nettes...
Max: Weißt Du ob Ingo kommt ?

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2005)

Nabend....ähm Nachmittag,

ich arme alt Socke ganz alleine mit Race-Knax...wie könnt ihr mir das antun ? Naja, ich konnte ihn ein bisschen einbremsen aber ein 18,7er Schnitt im Schnee ist schon nicht von Pappe.
Meine Route: Roetgen, Vennwegen (Max aufgegabelt) Vicht incl. Kindergarentrail, WBTS, Großhau (über Rennweg), Brandenberg, Kalltal, Lammersdorf, Roetgen. Kurz vor'm Forsthaus Jägerhaus hat sich Max von mir getrennt. Spaß hats gemacht...wie immer...

Im Uphill zum Jägerhaus hab ich noch 'nen feinen Schnappschuß von Max gemacht. Sorry Max, ich konnte nicht anders...
Weitere Bilder und Kurzbericht evtl. später auf meiner Heimseite.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (18. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Uphill zum Jägerhaus hab ich noch 'nen feinen Schnappschuß von Max gemacht. Sorry Max, ich konnte nicht anders...


Was hast du dem armen Jungen angetan? Mit dir fahr ich nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du dem armen Jungen angetan? Mit dir fahr ich nicht mehr!


...daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht...wir waren nicht schnell...Ehrenwort...


----------



## Knax (18. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du dem armen Jungen angetan? Mit dir fahr ich nicht mehr!


   der böse ralph hat mich durch die kalte eifel gejagt! das erzähl ich meinem papa    ne quatsch! war doch alles ok!   
nur ein schutzblech für vorne muss ich noch auftreiben   
guten start in die (für mich letzte schul-   ) woche!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...(für mich letzte schul-   ) woche!
> Knax


hab auch am Freitag den letzten und muß erst am 9.1. wieder...


----------



## IGGY (19. Dezember 2005)

Klasse    So muß ein Gesichtsausdruck aussehen im Wintertraining


----------



## Knax (20. Dezember 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse    So muß ein Gesichtsausdruck aussehen im Wintertraining


...so um dem allgemeinen vorurteil entgegen zu wirken, mein wintertraining würde aus heizen bestehen, folgender touren-vorschlag für samstag 



Heilig-Abend-Tour mit dem Rotter Hütten Team 

nichts schnelles, nur lockeres rollen - man muss ja fit sein fürs geschenke auspacken  



mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2005)

Soll mal einer sagen, das hier wäre kein gepflegtes Forum!
http://forum.bike-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=13668


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Dezember 2005)

@ XCRene
Was treibstn dich in *dem* Sumpf rum??


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Was treibstn dich in *dem* Sumpf rum??


Zum Glück nur inkognito


----------



## redrace (21. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Soll mal einer sagen, das hier wäre kein gepflegtes Forum!
> http://forum.bike-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=13668



Mann musst Du langeweile haben!! Da war ich noch nicht mal drin als ich noch Drogen genommen habe!!


----------



## bergbock67 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,

würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren, kenne mich nur im Moment hier noch nicht so gut aus.. Wo kann ich ausser hier in den Beiträgen, sehen, ob und wann eine Tour geplant ist? Wird die irgendwo eingetragen?  

Und gibts die Tour ab Wehebachtalsperre immer regelmässig oder auch nur nach Verabredung?  

Es grüsst der bergbock...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Dezember 2005)

bergbock67 schrieb:
			
		

> Es grüsst der bergbock...



Lebst Du noch ? Dachte Du wärst ausgewandert    Wenn Touren stattfinden werden die im Last Minute Biking unter Termine eingetragen. So wie früher auch


----------



## bergbock67 (26. Dezember 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Lebst Du noch ? Dachte Du wärst ausgewandert    Wenn Touren stattfinden werden die im Last Minute Biking unter Termine eingetragen. So wie früher auch



Jau lebe noch.. und selber? was gibts denn so zu erzählen? das mit dem auswandern ist vielleicht gar nicht so übel...  

Erkenn ich Dich denn noch wieder?


----------



## redrace (28. Dezember 2005)

HUHU

Unser Racegirl (Simone) hat heute Geburtstag!! Happy Birthday Simone!!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Unser Racegirl (Simone) hat heute Geburtstag!! Happy Birthday Simone!!


Ui !! Auch von mir alles Gute  und das hättest Du mir noch sagen können oder ? 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (3. Januar 2006)

Die guten Vörsätze für 2006!

Hallo Zusammen,
anbei ein paar Termine für die kommende Saison:

07.05.06 Saarschleifen Bike Marathon 

http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/

Landschaftlich sehr schön!

30.07.06 Keiler Bike Marathon

http://www.keiler-bike.de/

Da habe ich gefehlt!  

06.0.08.05 Nutscheid Megabike

http://www.nutscheid-megabike.de/index.php

Mit dicken Kopf vom Vorabend gefahren.  

Viel Spass bei der Planung für 206!  

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, das ich da überall mitfahre.
Könnte aber sein!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2006)

Saarschleife & Nutscheid würde ich gerne wieder fahren ! Mal sehen, ob's klappt.
@Holger: Was ist eigentlich mit Dir los. Ich sehe nur noch laufen, laufen,...hast Du Deine Bikes verkauft ? 
@all: Wie wär's am Sonntag nochmal mit einer Runde ab WBTS ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Wie wär's am Sonntag nochmal mit einer Runde ab WBTS ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Ups, vergisst es ! Bin Samstag/Sonntag in der Pfalz (Uphill Race in Hauenstein)...hab ich fast vergessen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen!
wollte mich nur flott aus dem urlaub zurück melden. feinster tiefschnee und sonnenschein: bilder + videos kommen. versprochen  

und jetzt noch eine kleine warnung: sollte irgendjemand auf die idee kommen, in den nächsten tagen den hasselbachgraben, schlehbachgraben, nordwanderweg etc. zu fahren, sollte er besser protektoren mitnehmen - pures eis  
hab mich eben fett auf die fre*** gelegt  

guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ......hasselbachgraben, schlehbachgraben, nordwanderweg etc. zu fahren, sollte er besser protektoren mitnehmen - pures eis  ...


Und in der Ferne hört man das Rauschen des Bartaufwicklers...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2006)

Tztzt...wenn ich mal nicht hier bin...
Herzlichen Glücwunsch zum Geburtstag Holger (HappyUser)  Vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst noch einmal bei einem feinen Marathon !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2006)

Oh! Da habe ich auch nicht aufgepasst!
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Teamkollege


----------



## Knax (9. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und in der Ferne hört man das Rauschen des Bartaufwicklers...


...hä?  wohl zu lange uphill-strecken gefahren, wie!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2006)

Nee nee Knax ! Habe das Glatteis auf den Gräben bereits am 4.1. gemeldet...


----------



## Knax (9. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee nee Knax ! Habe das Glatteis auf den Gräben bereits am 4.1. gemeldet...


ups   muss wohl an der schneeblindheit liegen  
wie schauts sonntag mit einer tour aus?! ich brauch punkte!!! 

mfg
Knax


----------



## charly245 (9. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ups   muss wohl an der schneeblindheit liegen
> wie schauts sonntag mit einer tour aus?! ich brauch punkte!!!
> 
> mfg
> Knax



....ich bin dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie schauts sonntag mit einer tour aus?! ich brauch punkte!!!
> 
> mfg
> Knax


Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob Sa. oder So. Melde mich noch !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (9. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob Sa. oder So. Melde mich noch !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




bei mir gehen beide tage....ist wurscht!


----------



## Knax (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
kann es sein, dass ich euch die bilder von meiner leistungs-diagnose ende dezember vorenthalten habe?   hier sind einige (und JA, es war so hart  ):











mfg
Knax

(P.S.: das ergebnis wird aus trainings-gründen geheim gehalten  )


----------



## IGGY (11. Januar 2006)

Ach komm schon. Du hast nur angst vor der Nadel 
Welche hat der Rainer denn genommen? Die ganz dicke?


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2006)

Quäl dich, du Sau!


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Quäl dich, du Sau!


Das tut er immer nur dann, wenn ich dabei bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2006)

Ich sehe da gewisse Ähnlichkeiten...


----------



## Knax (12. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe da gewisse Ähnlichkeiten...


...um dem ruf gerecht zu werden   werde ich samstag versuchen mein singlespeed fertig aufzubauen. dann werdet ihr am sonntag gesichter sehen 
mfg
Knax


----------



## charly245 (14. Januar 2006)

so.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1625

ein termin ab der wbts.
startzeit ist 11:30uhr auf der mauer.
je nach wunsch auch 11 uhr.

gruß kai


----------



## Happy_User (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem ich in den letzten Wochen in den Wüsten und Bergen der Arbeitswelt verschollen war, muss ich mich ja einmal wieder zu Wort melden.

Wie ersichtlich habe ich es noch geschafft das Forum aufzurufen, auch wenn sich seit dem letzten Mal das Aussehen einwenig verändert hat.

Da es mir immr noch einwenig an Zeit mangelt, muss ich mich dem Graundlagentraining per Pedes widmen. Wird sicher noch etwas dauern, bis ich mal wieder im Schlamm spiele. 

Bis die Tage

 HU


----------



## Knax (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen!
jetzt mal feuer frei: was haltet ihr von meinem neuen "winterrad"  
alles (bis auf den LRS) aus resten aufgebaut!





schönes wochenende
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2006)

Cool, der Max geht unter die Singlespeeder......wie schwer ist das Teil jetzt in etwa ? Ich bin morgen übrigens nicht dabei, war eben 5 Stunden mit Boris unterwegs !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (14. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, der Max geht unter die Singlespeeder......wie schwer ist das Teil jetzt in etwa ? Ich bin morgen übrigens nicht dabei, war eben 5 Stunden mit Boris unterwegs !


...wäre auch gerne heute gefahren, hatte leider kaum zeit (skiwachsen und bike-aufbau). gewicht kann ich nicht genau sagen, werde mich nächste woche mal erkundigen. wird wohl auf etwas mit knappen 9kg sein  
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2006)

Ich bin ziemlich k.o....immerhin 70km und 1000hm haben wir abgerissen. Wir waren übrigens in Wollseifen... Wer weiß denn, wo und was das ist ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ziemlich k.o....immerhin 70km und 1000hm haben wir abgerissen. Wir waren übrigens in Wollseifen... Wer weiß denn, wo und was das ist ?


Ihr wart im ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz Vogelsang, nun Nationalpark Eifel, oder auch Dreiborner Höhe genannt, in der Wüstung Wollseifen. Dieser Ort hat den Truppen beim Training bei Häuserkämpfen gedient. 

Würde gerne morgen dabei sein, aber Laufen hat Priorität 

Viel Spaß XCR


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wart im ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz Vogelsang, nun Nationalpark Eifel, oder auch Dreiborner Höhe genannt, in der Wüstung Wollseifen. Dieser Ort hat den Truppen beim Training bei Häuserkämpfen gedient.
> 
> Würde gerne morgen dabei sein, aber Laufen hat Priorität
> 
> Viel Spaß XCR


Brav so...hat wieder jemand seine Hausaufgaben gemacht......Übrigens sind nur ganz wenige von den ursprünglichen Bauten übrig und die meisten Häuschen die dort stehen sehen eher "neu" aus. Einzig die Kirche ist noch recht gut erhalten.
Ich werd jetzt noch 'nen kleinen Bericht schreiben und die Bilder hochladen.


Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2006)

Ich werde am Dienstag morgen mit meinen Eltern dort hin fahren und die Ordensburg sowie das umliegende Gelände besichtigen.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2006)

So, hier ist der Bericht von unserer Expedition zur Dreiborner Hochfläche...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2006)

Mahlzeit,

hier findet ihr übrigens sehr interessante Informationen zum Dorf Wollseifen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Dirk! Arbeite heute schön fleißig, ich trinke gleich ein Bier auf dich!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Dirk


Hallo Dirk,
auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Feier schön    . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwann mal wieder zu einer schönen Tour.

VG

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dirk 
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns vor dem Saarschleifen Marathon noch ! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo Dirk
Von mir auch alles alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Dirk S. (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
schön das Ihr an mich gedacht habt!  

Ich habe es mir Gestern nicht nehmen lassen und war beim

Birthday Spinnen!    

In meinem Alter muss man halt für die Schönheit was tun. 

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren mit dem 
WBTS - Team!

Bis die Tage!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Januar 2006)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> In meinem Alter muss man halt für die Schönheit was tun.



Hmmm, irgendwie scheint das bei Dir aber nicht zu funzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (20. Januar 2006)

Hi!
Bin neu hier im Forum !
An welchen Tagen fahrt ihr u. wie lange ?
Das Treffen ist immer auf der Talsperre? 

Grüße
ratze


----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2006)

Hi ratze,

meistens Sonntags ab ca. 11:00 uhr oben am Betonunterstand. Für diesen Sonntag ist zwar noch nichts angekündigt, aber bei den Wetteraussichten für morgen weiche ich auch evtl. auf den Sonntag aus. Melde mich noch !
Dauer der Touren selten unter 3 std.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2006)

So, Termin für Sonntag ist fertig...
10:00 Uhr ab Roetgen, 10:30 Uhr Vennwegen/Mulartshütte (Sportplatz), 11:00 Uhr WBTS !!
Tempo wird nicht sehr hoch sein, mein Rücken macht noch immer Probleme...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Termin für Sonntag


Ich werde wohl ab 11Uhr WBTS dabei sein. Trage mich aber noch nicht ein, da ich erst morgen abend verbindlich zusagen kann.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2006)

Alles klar ! Gleich nochmal zur Info: Bei Interesse bitte unbedingt melden bzw. eintragen !! Sonst steht ihr evtl. alleine da 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## ratze (20. Januar 2006)

Hab mich mal eingetragen!
Ich könnte zum Sportplatz kommen,weiß aber nicht genau wo der ist!
Ähm Staumauer find ich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2006)

ratze schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich könnte zum Sportplatz kommen,weiß aber nicht genau wo der ist!...


Hi ratze,

das ist der Sportplatz zwischen Vennwegen u. Mulartshütte auf der linken Seite (siehe Bild)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (21. Januar 2006)

melde mal meine Ambitionen an, mal sehen was die Regierung sagt!


----------



## ratze (21. Januar 2006)

Oh ja !
Dann komm ich mal dorthin!
Danke


----------



## charly245 (21. Januar 2006)

hallo ralph,

ich habe mich für morgen mal eingetragen.
hoffe das das wetter besser wird als heute.


@knax: ich hoffe du kommst auch mit! wo sollen wir uns mit der meute treffen? 10:30uhr in vennwegen?
dann würde ich vorschlagen 10:15uhr bei mir. 


bis morgen dann
gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

Lieber 5 min. früher kommen...30 min. zur WBTS ist vielleicht bissl knapp kalkuliert !?...Also ich bin kurz vor halb da !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (21. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber 5 min. früher kommen...30 min. zur WBTS ist vielleicht bissl knapp kalkuliert !?...Also ich bin kurz vor halb da !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




ok ! kein thema.... 

@knax:    so um 10uhr oder kurz nach bei mir und dann gemütlich (ob max das kann) nach vennwegen?

also ralph, warscheinlich stehen max und ich um 10:15uhr in vennwegen.....weil der max es nich so mit gemütlich hat 

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil der max es nich so mit gemütlich hat
> 
> gruß kai


Max: Ich wiederhole..."rasen ist nicht", mein Kreuz kneift noch immer !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (21. Januar 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ok ! kein thema....
> 
> @knax:    so um 10uhr oder kurz nach bei mir und dann gemütlich (ob max das kann) nach vennwegen?
> 
> also ralph, warscheinlich stehen max und ich um 10:15uhr in vennwegen.....weil der max es nich so mit gemütlich hat


...alles klar! ich werde da sein.
Kai kennt das spielchen ja schon: aus solidarität mit dem singlespeeder wird die ganze tour über meine übersetzung getreten (2:1).  *hoch die internationale solidarität!*
bis morgen
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...aus solidarität mit dem singlespeeder wird die ganze tour...


...über viele Trails führen......Starrgabel stimmts ?


----------



## XCRacer (21. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wohl ab 11Uhr WBTS dabei sein. Trage mich aber noch nicht ein, da ich erst morgen abend verbindlich zusagen kann.


Ich bin leider doch nicht dabei. Schade, hätte mich gefreut, nochmal die alten Bekannten wieder zu sehen. Die Laufrunde von heute war wenig ertragreich. Hatte die ganzen 1:30h dicke Beine. Liegt wohl an der Nachtschicht 
Morgen wieder lange Laufeinheit. Vielleicht jogge ich mal zur WBTS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin leider doch nicht dabei. Schade, hätte mich gefreut, nochmal die alten Bekannten wieder zu sehen. Die Laufrunde von heute war wenig ertragreich. Hatte die ganzen 1:30h dicke Beine. Liegt wohl an der Nachtschicht
> Morgen wieder lange Laufeinheit. Vielleicht jogge ich mal zur WBTS


Du Schauspieler...geb Dir 'nen Ruck !! Für mein Tempo reichen Deine "dicken Beine" allemal...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (21. Januar 2006)

Tja Leute
Meine Gabel ist Heute schon wieder nicht gekommen! So langsam bekomme ich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gedanken!
Ich schieb voll den Frust! Zum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist das!Viel Spaß Morgen. Ich währe gerne mal wieder dabei gewesen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

Jetzt klär mich bitte mal auf Ingo !
Wo ist die Gabel denn jetzt hin und wer hat sie verschickt ? Wolltest Du ab jetzt nicht zu Firebike ? Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du von Arnd eine Ersatzgabel bekommen hättest...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (22. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> "dicken Beine"


Es geht nicht darum, das ich zu "dicke Beine" zum radeln habe, sondern das ich am Samstag keine Laufeinheit von über 2 Stunden hin bekommen habe. Diese hole ich jetzt am Sonntag nach.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht darum, das ich zu "dicke Beine" zum radeln habe, sondern das ich am Samstag keine Laufeinheit von über 2 Stunden hin bekommen habe. Diese hole ich jetzt am Sonntag nach.


War schon klar......ich zieh mir jetzt mal die Klamotten an...bis gleich !

Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2006)

Also. Ich habe meine Gabel bei S-Tec gekauft da mein bisheriger Händler mich über Wochen hin immer nur vertröstet hat und meinte die währe unterwegs. Das ganze zog sich über ca 7 Wochen hinweg obwohl es nur 1 Woche dauern sollte. Als ich dann auch noch verarscht wurde habe ich die Gabel bei S-Tec bestellt. Leider verlor die Gabel schon nach der ersten Tour Öl aus dem Motioncontrol. Ich habe die dann eingeschickt und auch direkt wieder zurück bekommen nach 5 Tagen. Nur leider wurde sie nicht repariert. Also kurz vor Weihnachten wieder weggeschickt. Dann habe ich mitgeteilt bekommen das die die Gabel eingeschickt hätten da sie es nicht selber perarieren könnten obwohl sie das zuerst gesagt haben. Nun kam noch dazu das in dem Werk Betriebsverien wahren und dann da eh nichts geschieht. Angeblich ist meine Gabel seit Mittwoch schon wieder per Post unterwegs zu mir zurück. Nur leider findet der Postboote anscheinend unser Haus nicht. Zum Firebike werde ich nun auf alle Fälle immer gehen. Nur das mit dem einschicken hätte er eh auch machen müßen und da ich die Gabel woanders gekauft habe mußte ich das auch über den Laden abwickeln. Das kommt davon wenn man einmal nicht beim Händler kauft. Ja ja ich weis! Bis die Tage!


----------



## XCRacer (24. Januar 2006)

Neuer Sattel gefällig? 
http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=10577&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## redrace (29. Januar 2006)

HUHU

Darf ich vorstellen!! Mein neues Spielzeug!!


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Darf ich vorstellen!! Mein neues Spielzeug!!


Ui, sieht fein aus und ist sicher ziemlich leicht !? Was sind das für Laufräder ?
Wird Zeit, dass wir nochmal zusammen fahren...aber langsam bitte...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (29. Januar 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Darf ich vorstellen!! Mein neues Spielzeug!!


Sehr sehr schön :sabber:
Aber in deinem Alter HT? Was wiegt denn der Rahmen? Der 05er ist doch leichter  oder nicht? Welchen Sattelrohrdurchmesser hast du denn? Ich häte da vieleicht was nettes für dich!


----------



## redrace (29. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, sieht fein aus und ist sicher ziemlich leicht !? Was sind das für Laufräder ?
> Wird Zeit, dass wir nochmal zusammen fahren...aber langsam bitte...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Laufräder selbst gebaut, Mavic tubless mit xray-Speichen und Dt Swiss-Naben.

Gesamtgewicht 10,2 Kg also nicht so leicht!! Soll ja halten!!

Ich kann zur Zeit nur langsam fahren!! Ich habe nichts mehr drauf!! 

@ Iggy 

Gewicht 1320 Gramm, Stütze 27,2 0der 30,9


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Laufräder selbst gebaut, Mavic tubless mit xray-Speichen und Dt Swiss-Naben.


Vorderreifen bitte noch etwas auf der Felge versetzten, so das die Schrift übereinander steht! 

Ansonsten äußerst feines Rädchen! 

Wie war es in Sri-Lanka?


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich kann zur Zeit nur langsam fahren!! Ich habe nichts mehr drauf!! ...


Wer's glaubt wird seelig...


----------



## redrace (30. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Vorderreifen bitte noch etwas auf der Felge versetzten, so das die Schrift übereinander steht!
> 
> Ansonsten äußerst feines Rädchen!
> 
> Wie war es in Sri-Lanka?




HUHU

Sri Lanka war trotz des bescheidenen Wetters, nur 4 Tage richtig sonne, richtig erholsam!! Da fahren wir im nächsten Jahr wieder hin allerdings dann 3 Wochen!!


----------



## redrace (30. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer's glaubt wird seelig...



Sprich die Wahrheit und keiner glaubt Dir!! Das war schon immer so!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Sprich die Wahrheit und keiner glaubt Dir!! Das war schon immer so!!


Darf ich Dich noch einmal an den "Bären" der letzten Saison erinnern... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (30. Januar 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Stütze 27,2 0der 30,9


Schade das passt nicht!


----------



## IGGY (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo
So nun schiebe ich den Thread nochmal nach oben. Wie sieht es aus mit einer Tour am Sonntag ab WBTS um 11 Uhr? Leicht,locker und flockig da ich das letzte mal vor 8 Wochen gefahren bin! Ich dachte da so an die Obermaubachrunde.
Termin ist hier! http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2052
Würde mich über rege Beteiligung freuen.
P.S.: Morgen drehe ich auch mal langsam eine Runde. So gegen 14.30 Uhr starte ich in Kornelimünster Richtung Breinig. Wer Lust hat kann sich anhängen. Ich fahre aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## charly245 (9. Februar 2006)

@iggy
ist deine rufnummer unter dem termin die richtige?

bin auf dabei am sonntag !!!!
bis dahin

gruß kai


----------



## Knax (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

@Iggy, Charly: morgen treffen bei Kai am haus so gegen 10:15 uhr??? müssen uns ja nicht schon auf dem weg dahin hetzen, nicht wahr?!  

bis morgen
Knax


----------



## IGGY (11. Februar 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> @iggy
> ist deine rufnummer unter dem termin die richtige?
> 
> bin auf dabei am sonntag !!!!
> ...


01791311152 ist die richtige!
@Knax. Da sich keiner mehr angemeldet hat fahren wir erst um 11 Uhr bei Kai los. Müßen ja nicht zur WBTS dann um 11 Uhr.


----------



## IGGY (11. Februar 2006)

Aehm sorry kleine Änderung.
Um 10.30 Uhr bei Kai. Ich muß Nachmittags noch weg sagt meine Frau. Da zählt jede Minute


----------



## Knax (12. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm sorry kleine Änderung.
> Um 10.30 Uhr bei Kai. Ich muß Nachmittags noch weg sagt meine Frau. Da zählt jede Minute


...scheint ja bei euch klar zu sein, wer die hosen an hat  

bis morgen früh!
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß Nachmittags noch weg sagt meine Frau. Da zählt jede Minute



Muahhh, Iggy hat im Hause die Hosen an  

Seine Frau hat den Gürtel  
VG


----------



## IGGY (13. Februar 2006)

Jo du scheinst was davon zu kennen 
So nun schnell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,und  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Meine Frau kommt gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ralph!

Was man bei ebay doch alles für uns Rotwild-Fahrer findet:

Arbeitstisch oder auch "Schneidtisch" für Rotwild - Also zum Gewindenachschneiden, oder was?

Lockmittel für Rotwild - Das brauchst du, wenn dein Rad mal nicht den Berg hoch will. Einfach oben etwas Buchenholzteer ausgießen und der Bock fährt von selbst hoch!

Oder vielleicht noch etwas "Rotwild im Wald"? - Ne, brauchen wir nicht, können wir selber machen. Sind erst letzten Samstag nebeneinander her gefahren.

Grüüützli XCR


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph!
> 
> Was man bei ebay doch alles für uns Rotwild-Fahrer findet:...


...allerdings habe ich tatsächlich schon eine kurze Bikehose günstig geschossen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (15. Februar 2006)

So ne Schlabberbuxe wie René sie hat?


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> So ne Schlabberbuxe wie René sie hat?


Keine Panik...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> So ne *Schlabberbuxe* wie René sie hat?


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

>


Ich sach immer "Astronautenknitter"...


----------



## Knax (17. Februar 2006)

N´abend alle zusammen!
lange hat es gedauert, aber heute ist es fertig geworden:

update februar 2006: manitou R7 super clickit, ultegra kassette  , FRM steuersatz und neue verschleissteile...






schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2006)

Sieht richtig schnell aus. Gratuliere


----------



## IGGY (18. Februar 2006)

@Max Was hälst du denn von einer Testrunde Morgen Mittag? Wann wir fahren stellt sich nachher um 11 Uhr raus wenn ich wieder wach bin. Ich melde mich dann mal wenn ich mit Kai gesprochen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (18. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @Max Was hälst du denn von einer Testrunde Morgen Mittag? Wann wir fahren stellt sich nachher um 11 Uhr raus wenn ich wieder wach bin. Ich melde mich dann mal wenn ich mit Kai gesprochen habe.



Moin Moin,
habe Kai schon gestern geschrieben, dass ich heute keine zeit habe. bin jetzt schon im abi-stress   und muss noch plakate kleben...morgen fahre ich auf jeden fall.

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2006)

Ei wer hat denn da Geburtstag, wo ich eben von einer solchen Feier (rein gefeiert) zurück komme ?
Der Frank !! Alles Gute wünsche ich und bleib gesund und munter !!
  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (19. Februar 2006)

Ich hab auch gerade Schlagseite mit ca. 2 Promille. Alles Gute Frank


----------



## IGGY (19. Februar 2006)

Heute trafen sich drei unerschrockene Jäger(Chefe,Charly245,IGGY) vom Aussenposten WBTS um im Eupener Gebiet auf die Pirsch zu gehen. Auf der CC Strecke in Eupen wurde die Witterung eines Rotwildes aufgenommen was es nun galt per Blattschuß zu erlegen. Wir haben alles menschlich mögliche getan um das Wild vor die Flinte zu bekommen nur leider hat es nicht geklappt. es wurde noch nichtmal gesichtet. 
Fazit der Tour "Jage nichts was du nicht erlegen kannst".
Tourdaten reiche ich nach. Ich muß jetzt schnell Kuchen essen


----------



## Knax (19. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit der Tour "Jage nichts was du nicht erlegen kannst".


...schöne tour bei recht gutem wetter   hoffe, dass das heute die vorletzte unfreiwillige singlespeed-tour gewesen ist. 
@Ralph: hoffe, dass ich es diese woche noch schaffe mal "hoch" zu kommen...
@all: guten start in die woche!

mfg
el "Chefe"


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...es wurde noch nichtmal gesichtet...Fazit der Tour "Jage nichts was du nicht erlegen kannst".



Wir waren da, ich schwöre...


 


Mehr dazu morgen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2006)

Und wieder ein Geburtstag !
Heute ist Matthias alias alpi dran   
Bei ihm ist es scheinbar schon so schlimm, dass er sein Alter nicht mehr verrät... 
Vielleicht sieht man sich in der Saison noch einmal zu einer Tour !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (20. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

Und alles gute zum Geburtstag Matthias.


----------



## IGGY (20. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Tourdaten reiche ich nach.


59,55km-03:09:50-Höhenmeter habe ich nicht!


----------



## alpi (20. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn das mit den gemeinsamen 
Touren in dieser Saison Klappt.

mfg

Matthias


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute Alpi 

Ich hole das hier mal nach hier:


> Ich bin ebenfalls keine Karnevallsjeck und würde gerne am Rosenmontag einen Umzug ab der WBTS vorschlagen. Der lustige Lindwurm der Anti-Jecken könnte sich Richtung Obermaubach, Nideggen, Rursee und wer weiß wo hin bewegen.
> 
> Habe da ein paar Ideen wg Trails. Allerdings nur bei akzeptabler Wetterlage! Interessen?


----------



## Happy_User (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Augenblicklich meint es ja 

 gut mit uns. Hoffen wir einmal auf schneefreie Regionen. Auch der Ruruferradweg hat seine Reize. 
Da es eine standhafte Bastion in NRW gibt, die sich wehement dem karnevalistischen "frei" haben wieder setzt, reiche ich mal eine Urlaubsschein ein und hoffe auf die Gnade der Göttin, dass mir dieser dann auch bewilligt wird.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## XCRacer (22. Februar 2006)

Wer am Rosenmontag mit Karneval nichts am Hut haben möchte, ...


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Wenn ich nicht zum Zug muß, bin ich dabei...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (22. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer am Rosenmontag mit Karneval nichts am Hut haben möchte, ...



.....dabei!

dann bis montag !....helau, allaaf


----------



## Knax (23. Februar 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> .....dabei!
> 
> dann bis montag !....helau, allaaf



...wieso sind eigentlich immer die geilen touren dann, wenn ich net da bin  
"schnell" & "schwierig" kenne ich nämlich noch nicht   

schöne feierfreie tage aufm bike! ich verzieh mich ins allgäu!

servus!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. Februar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...wieso sind eigentlich immer die geilen touren dann, wenn ich net da bin


Tja das frage ich mich auch. Schöne Tage Euch allen


----------



## Happy_User (23. Februar 2006)

Hallöö le,

bei mir ist das zwar mit der Arbeit noch nicht ganz geklärt, aber ich habe da ja noch bis 9:59 Zeit für. 

Werde also am Sonntag mich eintragen, habe allerdings mehr Bock auf Biken als auf Worken, aber ...

Grüße

 HU


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

Kniffelige Trails hatten wir auch heute, schnell waren wir nicht  und Anfänger hab ich keine gesehen...
Hoffentlich ist das Wetter nicht "so" gut, dann könnte ich evtl. mit...trage mich dann kurzfristig ein.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

@René: Wie soll's denn vom Rursee aus zurück gehen ? Bin zwar noch immer nicht sicher, würde aber gerne wissen ob ich besser mit dem PKW anreise.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (26. Februar 2006)

Allen bekennenden Nicht Karnevalisten ein freudiges Allaaaaaffff,

meiner Einer muss sich für morgen abmelden.

Wie in der Anlage ersichtlich habe ich einmal den Test gemacht, von 21 auf 0 in 0 zukommen. 
Teststrecke: Feldwege von Hürtgenwald Richtung Brandenberg mit einer Pfütze unter Schnee.

Test war sehr erfolgreich.  Bike Stand, ich lag. 
Dummes Gesicht gemacht, Hörnchen deformiert, Bremshebel verbogen, etwas Haut gelassen und Oberschenkel deformiert. 

Nun muss die zweite Testreihe, wie gut ist das Heilfleich bei einem alten Sack, durchgeführt werden. 

Eine Frage an dieser Stelle: Weiß jemand, ob nur der Bremshebel getauscht werden kann? Möchte nicht wegen dem Hebel einen Ölwechsel bei der Scheibenbremse durchführen. Ist eine Bremse ohne integrierte Schaltung.

Grüße

 und viel Spass morgen


 HU


----------



## Cheng (26. Februar 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage an dieser Stelle: Weiß jemand, ob nur der Bremshebel getauscht werden kann? Möchte nicht wegen dem Hebel einen Ölwechsel bei der Scheibenbremse durchführen. Ist eine Bremse ohne integrierte Schaltung.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon das Du den Hebel einzeln bekommst, erst kürzlich haben wir einen Hebel für eine neue Avid Juicy bestellt, für läpische 20Euronen!
Die meisten Hersteller stellen auch Explosionzeichnungen der Bauteile auf den HP zur verfügung, da kann man schon einmal die Teilenr. rausfinden!

Ist schon lustig das man sich erst einmal Gedanken um das gute Bike macht, bevor man an das eigene Fleisch denkt, trotzdem Gute Besserung


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Februar 2006)

schnell waren wir nicht  und Anfänger hab ich keine gesehen...

Hallo @Ralph

die Anfänger verstecken sich wenn Sie dich alten Hasen heranrauschen hören .
Dafür zeigen wir uns dann denn jungen Häschen 

Gruß
kurzer37
@Michael


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Anfänger verstecken sich wenn Sie dich alten Hasen heranrauschen hören ....


Der 14,3er Schnitt sagt doch alles oder ? Diesmal war die Strecke allerdings technisch nix für Anfänger...ich sag nur Menzerath, Jahrhundertweg, Getzbachtrail & Steinbach...


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Februar 2006)

[email protected] 
bitte schau mal auf die Forumseite der Ombas hoffe du kannst mir helfen.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bitte schau mal auf die Forumseite der Ombas hoffe du kannst mir helfen...


Was ist denn da ?


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn da ?




Der Bericht von XCRacer mit den Bildern . Das Bild mit dem Felsen und dem Kreuz. Wo ist das und wie fahre Ich am besten von Zweifall dorthin?

Gruß und vielen Dank im Voraus
@Michael


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bericht von XCRacer mit den Bildern . Das Bild mit dem Felsen und dem Kreuz. Wo ist das und wie fahre Ich am besten von Zweifall dorthin?
> 
> Gruß und vielen Dank im Voraus
> @Michael


Also wie man von Zweifall am besten Richtung Untermaubach fährt, kann ich Dir in eine Karte malen...aber an diesem Felsen war ich noch nicht...


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Februar 2006)

Hi Michael,

der Felsen mit dem Kreuz ist in Bilstein (Zur schönen Aussicht) entstanden. der Pfad ist aber leider von Mitte Februar bis Juli für sämtlichen Zugang (selbst Wanderer) gesperrt. Aber Du hast Recht, ist eine wirklich schöne Stelle und der Pfad dorthin war schon traumhaft.

Grüsse
Georg


----------



## Cheng (26. Februar 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> der Felsen mit dem Kreuz ist in Bilstein (Zur schönen Aussicht) entstanden. der Pfad ist aber leider von Mitte Februar bis Juli für sämtlichen Zugang (selbst Wanderer) gesperrt. Aber Du hast Recht, ist eine wirklich schöne Stelle und der Pfad dorthin war schon traumhaft.
> 
> ...



welchen Grund hat es denn das der Weg gesperrt ist?


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Februar 2006)

irgendetwas mit aussergewöhnlicher Flora und Fauna ... habe leider den richtigen Text des Schildes nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Februar 2006)

wer mehr wissen will liest hier weiter


----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @René: Wie soll's denn vom Rursee aus zurück gehen ? Bin zwar noch immer nicht sicher, würde aber gerne wissen ob ich besser mit dem PKW anreise.


Bin noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob wir die Trails unterhalb der Felsen zwischen Nideggen und Abenden befahren sollten. Ich war dort noch nie. Kenne den Weg nur vom erzählen und von der Karte her. Wäre u.U. mit Sucherei verbunden.

Ich hatte gedacht, das wir von Abenden wieder hoch nach Schmidt fahren und eventuell nur einen Blick von der Schönen Aussicht zum Rursee werfen, aber nicht hinunter zum See fahren. Dann durchs Kalltal zurück.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

Ein bisschen explorer-mässig darf's doch ruhig sein...ok, wenn dann reise ich per Bike über Strasse an. Ist zwar schneller und besser kalkulierbar, aber leider auch kälter ...Hoffe, Du wärmst mich danach mit feinen Trails wieder auf.
Melde mich morgen früh per Handy ob ich komme !

@Kai: Wir könnten ab Mulartshütte gemeinsam fahren...
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (26. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kai: Wir könnten ab Mulartshütte gemeinsam fahren...
> Grüsse
> Ralph



hallo ralph,

ab mulartshütte oder ab vennwegen?
was passt für dich besser?
was meinst du zu der uhrzeit?
habe keine ahnung wie lange man von mulartshütte zur staumauer braucht

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ralph,
> 
> ab mulartshütte oder ab vennwegen?
> was passt für dich besser?
> ...


An der Schranke um 10:20 Uhr sollte dicke reichen...bitte PM mit Deiner Handynr. !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2006)

Moin,

auch wenn mir der Hinweis "schnell" ein wenig Sorgen macht...bin dabei...wegen den kniffligen Trails...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2006)

Bei uns schneit's ganz nett. Bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei.
"Schnell" dient der Abschreckung


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns schneit's ganz nett. Bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei.
> "Schnell" dient der Abschreckung


Hauptsache, es wird kein Schneegestöber. Und es wird langsam immer wärmer; schon -3,6° 

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (27. Februar 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Der Felsen heißt übrigens Hochkoppel.
Da war ich früher öfters drauf als man 
dort noch klettern dufte.
Der Felsen liegt direkt an der strasse
zwischen Untermaubach und Kreuzau

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2006)

Aha, wußte ich doch, dass der Boris sich da bestens auskennt !
Zur heutigen Tour Boris; du wärst ja gerne mitfahren und mußtest leider arbeiten......Profil siehe Anhang...sei froh dass Du schuften mußtetst...
Aber die Trails waren wieder erstklassig !! Ich schau jetzt mal nach den Bildern, auch wenn's nicht sehr viele sind.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (27. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, wußte ich doch, dass der Boris sich da bestens auskennt !
> Zur heutigen Tour Boris; du wärst ja gerne mitfahren und mußtest leider arbeiten......Profil siehe Anhang...sei froh dass Du schuften mußtetst...
> Aber die Trails waren wieder erstklassig !! Ich schau jetzt mal nach den Bildern, auch wenn's nicht sehr viele sind.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mädels,  
da wart Ihr Heute aber fleissig!   So lange Touren um diese
Jahreszeit, wo soll das denn hin führen?  

Dann muß ich wohl noch etwas trainieren... 
Heute war nichts mit dem Biken, der Kopf passte nicht in den Helm!  
Bis bald mal!


----------



## redrace (27. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, wußte ich doch, dass der Boris sich da bestens auskennt !
> Zur heutigen Tour Boris; du wärst ja gerne mitfahren und mußtest leider arbeiten......Profil siehe Anhang...sei froh dass Du schuften mußtetst...
> Aber die Trails waren wieder erstklassig !! Ich schau jetzt mal nach den Bildern, auch wenn's nicht sehr viele sind.
> 
> ...



HUHU
Seid Ihr alle in der "midlifekrises" 6 Stunden bei dem Wetter


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Seid Ihr alle in der "midlifekrises" 6 Stunden bei dem Wetter


Die hab ich schon hinter mir...


----------



## charly245 (27. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Trails waren wieder erstklassig !! Ich schau jetzt mal nach den Bildern, auch wenn's nicht sehr viele sind.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



das kann ich nur bestätigen.....
bei mir waren es zum schluß 84km mit 1599hm.

danke für die nette tour.
bis zum nächsten mal,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2006)

Soooo, hier geht's zum Fotoalbum...keine Ahnung, ob René einen kleinen Bericht schreibt !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2006)

Auch wollen sich Kai und meine Wenigkeit noch für die zusätzlichen 100hm zwischen Vossenack und Raffelsbrand bedanken...
Gelb-Rot ist das, was wir fahren wollten, aber Du hast unser Geschrei geschickt überhört...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Felsen heißt übrigens Hochkoppel.


Bist du den Trail rechts vom Felsen (von oben gesehen) schon mal runter gefahren? Der sieht annähernd fahrbar aus.

Schöne Grüße an alle von Simone (racegirl).  Telefoniere gerade mit ihr.

Bericht kommt gleich...


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schöne Grüße an alle von Simone (racegirl).  Telefoniere gerade mit ihr...


Grüsse zurück !!


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2006)

Über die Ausschreibung der heutigen "Karnevals-Verweigerer-Tour" am Rosenmontag wurde anfänglich gewitzelt. "Technisch schwer" und "nix für Anfänger"!  Aber den beiteiligten Herren wurde wohl spätestens nach den Trails an den Buntsandsteinfelsen klar, dass hier Neulinge keine Freude gehabt hätten.

Der erste Abschnitt der Tour war vergleichbar mit der Omba-Tour vom Samstag. Nur das es diesmal an der Kurzanbindung des Thönbach-Trails keine Saltos gab. Lediglich mcmarki legte sich in Zeitlupentempo vorsichtig zur Seite. Zuvor, bei der Anfahrt zur Wehebachtalsperre, hatte XCRacer sich auf einer schneebedeckten Eisplatte unsanft vor mcmarkis Rad geschmissen. Aber nix passiert! Es wächst mir nur gerade ein drittes Knie unterhalb der linken Kniescheibe...

Das Highlight war heute ohne Frage der Abschnitt unterhalb der Felsen in der Nähe der Burg Nideggen. Traumhaft schön und technisch herrausfordernd ging es bis Abenden. Auf halben Weg wollte uns noch ein böser schwarzer "Möpp" (Zitat rpo35) an der Weiterfahrt hindern. Aber irgendwie wich er kläffend zurück, so das wir ungestört durch die mit einem leichten Schneeteppich bedeckte Landschaft trailen konnten.

Bei Schmidt an der "Schönen Aussicht" wurde aufgrund der Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt nur kurz verweilt. So gelangten wir recht zügig durch das Kalltal bis nach Vossenack, wo wir wegen einem Karnevalsumzug die Route leicht verlegen mussten.

Am "Alten Forsthaus" schrie sich rpo35 die Lunge aus dem Leib, was XCRacer und mcmarki aber frech ignorierten , so durften Charly245 und rpo35 sich erst nach einer kurzen Abfahrt von uns trennen. Für die zusätzlichen 100Hm werden sie uns noch lange dankbar sein. 

Letzendlich waren es für mich 84km und 1340Hm. Es war wohl eine der schönsten Touren, die man hier in der Nordeifel fahren kann. Leider sind die besten Abschnitte aufgrund des Naturschutzes und der schmalen Wegbreite (möglicher Gegen(fußgänger)verkehr) nicht dazu geeignet, sie jedem zu zeigen. Ist halt ein Geheimtipp und so soll's auch bleiben.

Bilder von rpo35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Für die zusätzlichen 100Hm werden sie uns noch lange dankbar sein...


Ich wünsch Dir viel Freude mit Deinem 3. Knie...


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2006)

Besser drei Knie an den Beinen, als eins auf dem Kopf


----------



## mcmarki (27. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wollen sich Kai und meine Wenigkeit noch für die zusätzlichen 100hm zwischen Vossenack und Raffelsbrand bedanken...
> Gelb-Rot ist das, was wir fahren wollten, aber Du hast unser Geschrei geschickt überhört...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Ralph, also ich habe wirklich nichts gehört -  keine böse Absicht  

War ne tolle Tour - super Trails, es zahlt sich doch aus dem Karneval aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Besser drei Knie an den Beinen, als eins auf dem Kopf


Ja, nenn mich Rübennase...[email protected]: Kein Problem...wir leben ja noch. Ich kann sogar schon wieder Kölsch trinken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (27. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind die besten Abschnitte aufgrund des Naturschutzes und der schmalen Wegbreite (möglicher Gegen(fußgänger)verkehr) nicht dazu geeignet, sie jedem zu zeigen. Ist halt ein Geheimtipp und so soll's auch bleiben.



Auf dem Geheimtipp waren wir auch schon ein paarmal unterwegs. Einfach traumhaft dort.
Hab mich dort damals das erste Mal mit dem Herrn Sonntag verabredet. Zur Tour ist es garnicht gekommen, da ich schon vor der Runde nochmal ein paar Trails ausprobieren wollte. Hab mich dann wie eine Dreckschüppe überschlagen und kam mit einem verbogenen Vorderrad wieder zum Treffpunkt. 
Da hat sich Michael auch direkt gedacht.....was für ein  

Aber wie heißt es so schön: 
Ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert.....lebt sich's völlig ungeniert.


----------



## PacMan (27. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Es war wohl eine der schönsten Touren, die man hier in der Nordeifel fahren kann. Leider sind die besten Abschnitte aufgrund des Naturschutzes und der schmalen Wegbreite (möglicher Gegen(fußgänger)verkehr) nicht dazu geeignet, sie jedem zu zeigen. Ist halt ein Geheimtipp und so soll's auch bleiben.


Bin neidisch!   Aber ich musste ja arbeiten und bei der Tour-Länge wäre ich eh dreimal vom Rad gekippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich dann wie eine Dreckschüppe überschlagen und kam mit einem verbogenen Vorderrad wieder zum Treffpunkt.
> Da hat sich Michael auch direkt gedacht.....was für ein



Und daran hat sich merkwürdiger Weise nichts geändert.  

Ich hatte auch kurzfristig überlegt, mich dem eifligen Rosenmontagszug anzuschließen. Aber da sich selbst in Köln die weiße Pest wieder eingestellt hatte, habe ich mich dann aus verkehrstechnischen Gründen entschlossen, eine Autofahrt in die Eifel besser sein zu lassen. 

Schade, war eigentlich das perfekte Wetter für die verbotenen Früchte in Nideggen. Gut das hier keiner mitliest, der die Fotos hoch über Abenden erkennt.  

Ich will Frühling, sofort.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gut das hier keiner mitliest, der die Fotos hoch über Abenden erkennt.  ...


Ich denke nicht, dass "die" hier in den tiefen des Forums schnüffeln...oder etwa doch !?


----------



## Boris75 (28. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du den Trail rechts vom Felsen (von oben gesehen) schon mal runter gefahren? Der sieht annähernd fahrbar aus.
> 
> Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen
> Bin mit dem Bike nie dort gewesen .
> ...


----------



## Knax (28. Februar 2006)

Tach zusammen!
...da ist man einmal net da... scheint ja eine super woche für die meisten von euch gewesen zu sein. ski-urlaub im kleinwalsertal war auch nicht schlecht  :
2 meter schnee am berg, tiefschnee satt und überall holländer  

bis die tage!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...daß war aber zu fuß...


Dass Du besser fahren kannst als laufen, wissen hier die meissten...
Wenn von Dir ein Kommentar wie "ja, ist fahrbar" kann ich nur jedem raten, diesen mit Vorsicht zu geniessen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (5. März 2006)

Mogähn ,

da hat schon wieder jemand Geburtstag...zwar ein Flüchtling, aber wurscht...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Felix (Pumuckl) und lass dich demnächst nochmal bei uns blicken...  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mogähn ,
> 
> da hat schon wieder jemand Geburtstag...zwar ein Flüchtling, aber wurscht...
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Felix (Pumuckl) und lass dich demnächst nochmal bei uns blicken...
> ...



vielen lieben Danke Ralph für Deine Glückwünsche, Du denkst jedes Jahr an mich    !!!!!!
Bin zwar nur noch alle Schaltjahre mal wieder in NRW, wenn dann werde ich nochmal eine Revivaltour mit Euch fahren!!!!

Euch eine schönes Wochenende!!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Cheng (17. März 2006)

Frisch von Seite 2 geholt, gratulieren die Ombas unserem XCRacer zu seinem Geburtstag, Feier schön und lass Dich reich beschenken


----------



## Knax (17. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

natürlich auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag!!! 



mfg
Knax


----------



## cyberp (17. März 2006)

Rene, viel Spaß beim  auspacken und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. März 2006)

na dann schließe ich mich doch an!!!!! Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag  !!!


----------



## bluemuc (17. März 2006)

da schließ ich mich doch gern an: 

happy birthday!   

ich wünsch dir alles das, was du dir wünschst


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2006)

Ich kann den René zwar in der Liste nicht finden...aber ich glaub euch mal und gratuliere mit... 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch René; bleib wie Du bist und vor allem immer schön gesund und fit !!   

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (17. März 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## IGGY (17. März 2006)

Oh. René alles alles gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir. Lass dich reichlich beschenken und  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  schön!


----------



## Frank S. (17. März 2006)

Hallo René,
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## IGGY (17. März 2006)

Wo mal gerade alle hier sind. Was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## Knax (18. März 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wo mal gerade alle hier sind. Was geht am Sonntag?



...ich fahre morgen höchst wahrscheinlich nach Boos zum Chaka-Cup! kurzes rennen bei hoffentlich wärmeren temperaturen  
sollte ich keine mitfahrgelegenheit finden, starte ich von zu hause aus auf eine lockere runde (ca. 3-4h)!

schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2006)

Auch hier vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (18. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche



HUHU

Da ist man mal einen Tag nicht im Forum und dann das!! Also alles Gute noch nachträglich, René!! Du kannst ja später einen ausgeben!!


----------



## redrace (19. März 2006)

HUHU

Ich war heute mal in Boos Rennen fahren. Junge war das glatt!! Mehr auf meiner HP !


----------



## XCRacer (19. März 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute mal in Boos Rennen fahren.


Sag blos der Sundermann, der alte Sack, fährt immer noch? Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz


----------



## Knax (20. März 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich war heute mal in Boos Rennen fahren. Junge war das glatt!! Mehr auf meiner HP !


...dann habe ich ja nichts verpasst   bin schon wieder erkältet (in letzter zeit in einem regelmäßigen 6 wochen rythmus  )!

guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## redrace (20. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sag blos der Sundermann, der alte Sack, fährt immer noch? Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz




Wieso "alter Sack" was bin ich denn dann?? Sag jetzt nichts falsches!! 

@ Knax: Gute Bessereung!


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin schon wieder erkältet...


Moin,

ich sag da bald nix mehr zu, aber ich finde das schon ein bisschen unnormal   Mach mal zwecks Abhärtung das Fenster weit auf, wenn Du auf der Rolle sitzt  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (20. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich sag da bald nix mehr zu, aber ich finde das schon ein bisschen unnormal   Mach mal zwecks Abhärtung das Fenster weit auf, wenn Du auf der Rolle sitzt


...der trainingsplan hat nen besseren vorschlag: 100-150 GA1  

ach übrigens: ich wurde heute AUSGEMUSTERT [starke und lang-anhaltende schmerzen nach längerem stehen, gehen und laufen im rechten vorfuß; nur bei der erklärung für meinen ruhepuls unter 50 musste ich ernsthaft nachdenken  - ups: hab wohl vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich auch laufe  ]

in dem sinne: schöne woche  
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich wurde heute AUSGEMUSTERT


Willkommen im Club der Untauglichen


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ach übrigens: ich wurde heute AUSGEMUSTERT...


Da war ich vor 25 Jahren und tauglich. Bei der Nachmusterung vor ca. 15 Jahren (ja, so lange haben die Penner mich in Ruhe gelassen) hatte ich dann plötzlich ein Problem mit den Nieren...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ach übrigens: ich wurde heute AUSGEMUSTERT


zu meiner Zeit hättest Du nach der Musterung die Ar§chbacken zusammengekniffen und hättest stramm stehen müssen  
Aber was soll man von der heutigen Jugend erwarten. Ich sag nur Erkältung  
Obwohl, ne Saniabteilung haben die doch auch  

VG


----------



## GeJott (21. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ach übrigens: ich wurde heute AUSGEMUSTERT



Glückwunsch !!!

Gerd (der immer noch auf seine Einberufung wartet  )


----------



## La Bruja (23. März 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2006)

Ne ordentliche Grundausbildung im Winter hat noch keinem geschadet. Wegen welcher Lappalien man sich heute den eh schon nur noch halb so langen Dienst am Vaterland schenken kann, tz tz... 

Aaber, wenns ne MTB-Abteilung in der Sportkompanie gäbe, dann wären auf einmal alle Zipperlein vergessen


----------



## Knax (23. März 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ordentliche Grundausbildung im Winter hat noch keinem geschadet. Wegen welcher Lappalien man sich heute den eh schon nur noch halb so langen Dienst am Vaterland schenken kann, tz tz...


...die genauen gründe und krankheiten unterliegen der ärztlichen schweigepflicht  

@all: wie schauts mit sonntag aus?! auf meinem plan stehen 300min GA1. wer erbarmt sich meiner (bei einigermaßen gutem wetter) und startet mit???

mfg
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> auf meinem plan stehen 300min GA1. wer erbarmt sich meiner (bei einigermaßen gutem wetter) und startet mit???


Wer fährt schon gerne mit einem Invaliden


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt schon gerne mit einem Invaliden


Und dann auch noch mit einem so langsamen...GA1; da erfriere ich ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (24. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann auch noch mit einem so langsamen...GA1; da erfriere ich ja...


...frechheit   euch haben sie wohl zu lange beim bund die latrine schrubben lassen   egal! das angebot steht ja! wer lust hat, einfach mal melden...

schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...frechheit  euch haben sie wohl zu lange beim bund die latrine schrubben lassen...


ich war nicht dabei...hab ich aber bereits geschrieben


----------



## IGGY (24. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> @all: wie schauts mit sonntag aus?! auf meinem plan stehen 300min GA1.


Sorry aber das ist mir suspeckt. Wenn man krank war denke ich nicht das man so eine Tour fahren sollte. Aber das mußt du ja selber wissen. Vieleicht solltest du aber mal anfangen auf den Rat von anderen zu hören. Ich weis das klingt altklug und es fällt einem schwer. Aber ich denke das das Training was du bis jetzt gemacht hast völlig verkehrt war. Kraftausdauer im Winter (Singlespeed). Und wenn es wärmer wird GA1. Schon was komisch. Kurier dich lieber mal was aus und mache mal nichts. Mein Tip!


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tip!


Guter Tipp


----------



## Knax (24. März 2006)

...ich bin immer für tips dankbar!   aber mir geht es echt wieder gut (siehe winterpokal). zum thema singlespeed: ich hatte eben kein anderes rad fertig aufgebaut   [das principia hatte weder eine gabel, noch schaltung...]!

schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## Knax (26. März 2006)

...dank des schlechten wetters hatte ich heute zeit mein bike (fast) fertig aufzubauen: tune mig / mag, dt swiss ceramic, revo. ...  
[fehlen nur noch tune schnellspanner und neue beläge]












guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## redrace (26. März 2006)

HUHU

Ich war mal wieder rennen fahren und Edith hat Bilder gemacht. Den Rennbericht schreibe ich erst am Dienstag. Keine Lust mehr. Nur soviel, schon wieder "nur " Zweiter!

@ Knax 
Schön gemacht!!


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2006)

Wer war denn jetzt schon wieder vor dir? Ne, ne, wieder nur zweiter! Wo soll das noch mit dir hin führen?


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nur soviel, schon wieder "nur " Zweiter!...


 ...und schöne Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. März 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ... schon wieder "nur " Zweiter!...


...tjaja, das Alter...


----------



## redrace (26. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer war denn jetzt schon wieder vor dir? Ne, ne, wieder nur zweiter! Wo soll das noch mit dir hin führen?



HUHU

Heute war es der alte Belgier Patrick Merschardt. Der ist so schnell wie er alt aussieht!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Patrick Merschardt


Der ist doch mindestens 100 Jahre alt ...also fast! 
Na da mache ich mal 'ne Ausnahme und beglückwünsche dich zu deinem wirklich guten Ergebnis


----------



## IGGY (27. März 2006)

Klasse Mike


----------



## redrace (2. April 2006)

HUHU

Wir waren mal wieder in Sachen Rennen unterwegs!! Bericht und Bilder wie immer hier!!

Hat eigentlich einer was von Xc gehört der wollte doch in Bonn Marathon laufen!!??


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2006)

Hier ist eben eine MMS angekommen. Auf dem Bild zu sehen: XCRacer unterm Sauerstoffzelt...
Nee, hab noch nix gehört !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> So wurde ich im Rennen          Zweiter und *in meiner Altersklasse Erster*!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Kannst es also doch! 

Wie es bei mir war, könnt ihr links unter meinem Namen lesen!


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2006)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an Euch beide !! 
Ich habe mich heute mit den Breinigern enigelassen...bin auch ko...
Kurzbericht ist gleich fertig...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## redrace (2. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Kannst es also doch!
> 
> Wie es bei mir war, könnt ihr links unter meinem Namen lesen!



HUHU
Gratuliere!!!!! Du hast meinen vollen Respekt!!!!!


----------



## Happy_User (2. April 2006)

Hi René,

Gute Zeit:
Die Suche ergab 1 Treffer                                                                                                                   *Platz* *AK* *Startnr.* *Name* *AK* *Verein* *Halb* *Brutto* *Netto*                                                                             1218                                                             
                    1781                      M                      											                     	Potzel, Rene (GER)                    	 										                     M35                     
                    01:52:03                                         04:03:51                                         03:58:34                                                                                                                                                               
Dann ist ja Monschau jetzt Pflicht. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Potzel, Rene (GER)                             ...


Cooler Link...zumindest bei mir...


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Cooler Link...zumindest bei mir...


 Da könnt ihr *meine* Urkunde ausdrucken lassen und sie euch an die Wand tackern 
http://results.frielingsdorf-datenservice.de/2006/bonn/
Monschau wäre ein Marathon der mich noch reizen würde. Aber nun wird wieder geradelt 
Aber wer weiß, was noch kommt...


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2006)

Huhu
Ich hole den Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung hervor. 
So! Das WE steht an und das Wetter soll ja auch ganz gut werden am Sonntag. Wie schaut es mit einer Tour aus? Ich finde es eh Schade das der Treff allmählich versiegt. Was ist los? Wir wahren mal mehr wie 3 Mann zu besten Zeiten


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2006)

Da ich meine Laufschuhe an die Wand genagelt habe, werde ich jetzt ganz bestimmt wieder viel mehr mountainbiken. Habe mir auch fest vorgenommen, wieder Termine für Sonntags ab der WBTS zu machen. Nur leider wird es etwas Dauern bis ich einen freien Sonntag erwische.
Ich kann frühstens Ende April! Aber es liegt ja nicht nur an mir, einen Termin für Sonntags ab der WBTS zu machen...


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber es liegt ja nicht nur an mir, einen Termin für Sonntags ab der WBTS zu machen...


Sehe ich auch so ! Trag doch einfach einen Termin ein IGGY und gebe ihn hier bekannt ! Dass ich lieber Samstag fahre weisst Du, aber ab und an bin ich dabei. Dieses WE fahre ich aber sicher am Samstag.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2006)

HI
Ich meinte ja auch nicht das das von Dir abhängt. Ich wollte nur mal wissen ob generell Interesse besteht. Ich habe letztens schonmal mit Mike gesprochen. So eine Tour wie letztes Jahr wo man sich danach noch am Parkplatz zusammengefunden hat und noch was gegessen, getrunken und gequatscht hat währe doch auch nochmal nett oder? Termin mache ich Morgen. Ich muß jetzt zur Arbeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2006)

Ich finde schon, das es irgendwie von mir abhängt. Von dem Tag an, wo ich kaum noch Termine gemacht habe, war der Treff tot! Aber, wie gesagt, Ende April / Anfang Mai werde ich mich wieder öfters an der WBTS blicken lassen. 
Die Samstagstouren lasten mich nicht aus


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...So eine Tour wie letztes Jahr wo man sich danach noch am Parkplatz zusammengefunden hat und noch was gegessen, getrunken und gequatscht hat...


...das war doch vorletztes Jahr?!  

Das mit den eingespielten Treffen ist doch meistens so, daß nach 2, max. 3 Jahren nur noch wenige übrigbleiben. Dafür bilden sich dann neue Grüppchen, die leistungsmäßig besser zusammenpassen. Die einen können auch eher unter der Woche, andere nur am Sonntag morgen etc. Dann entwickeln sich die ambitionierteren Biker weiter, somit fährt man eben statt 2,5h und 800Hm auf einmal lieber 5h und 1500Hm. Andere steigen da dann lieber aus und fahren wieder mehr alleine.

@ Rene
warum läufst du nicht mehr? Gesundheitliche Probs?


----------



## IGGY (7. April 2006)

Hi zusammen! 
Ja da hast du wohl recht. Ich meinte damit ja auch nur ob nochmal das Interesse besteht das nochmal eine große Tour mit allen Mann gemacht wird. Ihc fand die großen Touren immer Klasse. Das mit der Grüpchenbildung sehe ich genauso, und ist ja auch gut so. Der Treff WBTS lebt ja trotzdem noch, auch wenn keine Termine eingetragen werden. Wir fahren ja immer Sonntags ab Breinig zu dritt.


----------



## IGGY (7. April 2006)

Hier mal der Termin für Sonntag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2250
P.S.: René ? Guck mal in meiner Tourenbeschreibung. Hinter dem Hotel in Vossenack war doch ein Trail oder?


----------



## Boris75 (7. April 2006)

Tach zusammen ,
Wenn ihr nochmal Samstags einen Termin macht würde ich auch
nochmal gerne mitkommen falls ich dann nicht Arbeiten muß !
Hab Sonntags leider nie Zeit ausser für Rennen  

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hinter dem Hotel in Vossenack war doch ein Trail oder?


Der obere Teil liegt voller Holz !


----------



## XCRacer (7. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal in meiner Tourenbeschreibung. Hinter dem Hotel in Vossenack war doch ein Trail oder?


Du meinst hinter dem alten Forsthaus? Kurz hinter dem Gatter gehts rechts ab. Dann quer über den Forstweg und weiter. Wie der Zustand ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Bin da schon länger nicht mehr gefahren.



> @ Rene
> warum läufst du nicht mehr? Gesundheitliche Probs?


Der Marathon ist vorbei. Jetzt habe ich erstmal die Schnauze voll vom Laufen und es wird wieder geradelt.


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich erstmal die Schnauze voll vom Laufen und es wird wieder geradelt.


Hä hä, recht so!!


----------



## IGGY (7. April 2006)

@René Ja genau den meinte ich. Meinst du den auch Ralph? Ansonsten muß ich anderweitig den Rückweg planen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (7. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hinter dem Hotel in Vossenack war doch ein Trail oder?



ich bin den in der woche noch gefahren. im oberen teil liegt noch holz...danach läuft es aber!

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @René Ja genau den meinte ich. Meinst du den auch Ralph? Ansonsten muß ich anderweitig den Rückweg planen.


Nee, den meine ich nicht und Kai glaube ich auch nicht !?
Ich bin platt Leute...das waren wieder knappe 80km und die Gräben bin ich im Renntempo gefahren weil ich keine Lust hatte, die Lampe raus zu kramen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (8. April 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich dieses jahr wieder eine "Ostereier suche" an Ostersamstag
so wie letztes jahr ? Das war ja ne sehr schöne tour mit richtig viel Leuten
Da würd ich direkt wieder mitfahren  

gruß Boris


----------



## charly245 (8. April 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich dieses jahr wieder eine "Ostereier suche" an Ostersamstag
> so wie letztes jahr ? Das war ja ne sehr schöne tour mit richtig viel Leuten
> Da würd ich direkt wieder mitfahren
> 
> gruß Boris




...ich auch !

gruß kai


----------



## Cheng (8. April 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich dieses jahr wieder eine "Ostereier suche" an Ostersamstag
> so wie letztes jahr ? Das war ja ne sehr schöne tour mit richtig viel Leuten
> Da würd ich direkt wieder mitfahren
> 
> gruß Boris



Wie wär es mit einer gemeinschaftlichen Ostereiersuche der ortsansässigen Threads WBTS, Mausbach, RPO und Omerbach, natürlich ist auch jeder andere Auwärtige willkommen. Dachte so gegen 11Uhr ab WBTS!


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2006)

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2006)

Zu Ostersamstag: Bin auch dabei und Boris stellt dir Tour ab WBTS zusammen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (8. April 2006)

N´abend alle zusammen!

für ostersonntag hätte ich da auch was feines im angebot: amstel gold race (beste position zum zuschauen: dreiländereck  ). werde eine rennrad-tour draus machen. wer intersse hat, meldet sich am besten mal!!!

ostermontag ist in grand halleux EBBT cc-rennen (45km). wenn das wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, fahre ich hin  

schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Ostersamstag: Bin auch dabei und Boris stellt dir Tour ab WBTS zusammen...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph


Das ist doch mal eine Ansage  
Hier der Link zum Termin . Ich habe schonmal was reingesetzt.


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2006)

...bin dabei [email protected]: Hol schonmal die Karten raus...
Heute war Familientag. Das Bild zeigt ziemlich eindeutig, wo wir waren; leckeren Wein gibt's da übrigens auch...





Wer's nicht schnallt, und/oder ein paar nette Bildchen sehen will, klickt hier !

Ganz nebenbei habe ich noch das ideale Teamfahrzeug für die Omerbacher gesichtet; sie müssten "nur" die Sorte wechseln 





Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (8. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin dabei [email protected]: Hol schonmal die Karten raus...
> Heute war Familientag. Das Bild zeigt ziemlich eindeutig, wo wir waren; leckeren Wein gibt's da übrigens auch...
> 
> 
> ...




Mit den Sorten haben wir sicher kein Problem, nur finde ich das Fahrzeug etwas klein!


----------



## GeJott (9. April 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Oberhalb der WBTS Mauer in Richtung Renweg hat man den frisch gerodeten Bereich letzte Woche eingezäunt. Leider beträgt der Absand zwischen der Schranke und dem Zaun nur gerade einmal eine gute Lenkerbreite. Da der Maschendraht in diesem Bereich auch noch ziemliche Beulen aufweist, eignet sich der Engpass quasi hervoragend zum Hörnchen einfädeln.





Happy Trails 
Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

Ein 550er ohne Hörnchen sollte gehen


----------



## kurzer37 (9. April 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich dieses jahr wieder eine "Ostereier suche" an Ostersamstag
> so wie letztes jahr ? Das war ja ne sehr schöne tour mit richtig viel Leuten
> Da würd ich direkt wieder mitfahren
> 
> gruß Boris




Hallo zusammen
würde ja gerne mitfahren aber da Ich noch nicht solange fahre wir ihr alle ,sind die Strecken und deren länge noch nicht machbar für mich  ,fahre im Moment ca.50km in drei Stunden, gibt es denn auch eine Strecke für Anfänger? 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (9. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> würde ja gerne mitfahren aber da Ich noch nicht solange fahre wir ihr alle ,sind die Strecken und deren länge noch nicht machbar für mich  ,fahre im Moment ca.50km in drei Stunden, gibt es denn auch eine Strecke für Anfänger?
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Wie Ralph bei und Ombas bereits geschrieben hat geht es in der Gruppe oft nicht ganz so schnell, ich würde Dir dann raten mit dem Auto bis zur WBTS zu fahren, dann hast Du bereits die Anreise gespart. Ich gehe von einer Strecke um ca. 55-60km von da aus! Bei uns wird als letzter niemand alleine zurück gelassen. (meistens)

@Iggy: war das nicht eine "geile" Idee? Schon 12 Leute!


----------



## HolyBen (9. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns wird als letzter niemand alleine zurück gelassen. (meistens)



Eigentlich lassen sie immer nur mich alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (9. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich lassen sie immer nur mich alleine.


Sei still und trag Dich endlich ein!


----------



## HolyBen (9. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Sei still und trag Dich endlich ein!



Ostern ist schwierig, es laufen noch Verhandlungen mit der Regierung.   

Hast Du einen Kaffee für mich, dann dreh ich noch ne Runde mit dem Rad ?!


----------



## Cheng (9. April 2006)

Komm vorbei, bin auch eben zurück, mit JJ 82km.


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2006)

Heute traf sich der Aussenposten WBTS wieder auf der Staumauer um eine nette Runde durch die benachbarten Wälder zu drehen.
Als erstes wurde der Thönradweg unter die Stollen genommen Richtung Kleinhau. Von dort sind wir den Dressbachtrail runter nach Obermaubach und dann hoch zur Kapelle. Hier wurde eine kleine Rast gemacht bei der auch alkolisches gereicht wurde 
Dann den Trail runter nach Zerkall rüber nach Simonskall und hoch zur Staumauer. Jetzt kam unser lieblings Anstieg hoch zum Forsthaus in Raffelsbrand :kotz:
Da wir keine Lust hatten über WAB nach Hause zu fahren entschieden wir uns noch den Hasselbachgraben zu fahren. Dort trafen wir auf einen Mountainbiker der zuerst für Ralph gehalten wurde. Nach genauem hinsehen wußten wir das es jemand anderes war. Naja aber die Altersgruppe passt 
Am Ende des Hasselbachgrabens sind wir dann in Richtung Rott gefahren. Im Breinigerwald trenten wir uns dann, da ich ja in eine ganz andere Richtung muß wie die beiden.Am Ende hatte ich 81,58km bei einer Fahrzeit von 04:12:36 auf der Uhr. Klasse Tour 
Alle Bilder der Tour sind hier zu finden!


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei der auch alkolisches gereicht wurde ...


Aha, alkolisch...ist das ein neuer Trend ?


----------



## Knax (9. April 2006)

...was soll ich sagen! beim hasselbachgraben kam es mir zumindest so vor, als hätten meine beiden mitstreiter alk intus   irgendwie scheinen die jungs nichts ausgelastet zu sein  

guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...alk intus...


raffiniert, wie Max die Rechtschreibschwächen seiner in die Jahre kommenden  Mitradler vertuscht...


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> raffiniert, wie Max die Rechtschreibschwächen seiner in die Jahre kommenden  Mitradler vertuscht...


Ups. Da habe ich mich wohl derbe verschrieben.


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ups. Da habe ich mich wohl derbe verschrieben.


Tja, Du warst frech und das rächt sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (9. April 2006)

Na zum Glück hast du jetzt nicht geschrieben "Du warst fräch und das recht sich"...


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Na zum Glück hast du jetzt nicht geschrieben "Du warst fräch und das recht sich"...


Stimmt......bin übrigens selbst sowas von Schei$e in Räschtschraiung...also nehmt's nicht so ernst...


----------



## kurzer37 (9. April 2006)

Hallo Cheng
das ist gut gemeint aber von Zweifall aus mit dem Auto anreisen ist lächerlich,
dann werde ich eben früher losfahren und eine Frühstückspause einlegen.
Dann komme ich bestimmt besser weg nach einem Tankstop. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber von Zweifall aus mit dem Auto anreisen ist lächerlich...


Wie auch immer; hauptsache, Du bist dabei !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (10. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt......bin übrigens selbst sowas von Schei$e in Räschtschraiung...also nehmt's nicht so ernst...


Wehr niemmt disch den schon erhnst?


----------



## IGGY (10. April 2006)

Achso. Braucht hier jemand eine Regenjacke? Meine (die blaue auf dem Foto) ist mir ein wenig zu weit geworden. Da sieht man mal wie breit ich mal war 
Ist eine Jacke von Shimano und müßte Größe L sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meine (die blaue auf dem Foto) ist mir ein wenig zu weit geworden...


Ist sie zu groß, bist Du zu klein 

Gut's Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. April 2006)

hab grad mal bei map24 nach dem treffpunkt gesucht.

das liegt ja mitten in der pampa!

wer würde sich denn etwas vorher am eschweiler hbf treffen, zur gemeinsamen treffpunkt-suche?


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2006)

Du kannst ja nach Roetgen kommen; Boris und ich starten sicher von dort aus. Mußt halt ein paar Kilometerchen mehr radeln...

Ob Boris schon an der Route feilt ?...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. April 2006)

ich hab grad mal ne mail durch unseren uni-bike mail-verteiler gejagt, vielleicht finden sich da auch noch ein paar anhänger...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst ja nach Roetgen kommen; Boris und ich starten sicher von dort aus. Mußt halt ein paar Kilometerchen mehr radeln...



nach roetgen sind's von mir 22km, weiter nach stolberg nochmal 21km...
das ganze nachher wieder zurück... ähhh... macht 86km anfahrtsweg....

laß mich kurz überlegen........ich glaube nicht!!


----------



## redrace (10. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich lassen sie immer nur mich alleine.



HUHU

Ich bin doch bei Dir!! 

Achso! Hier könnt Ihr sehen und lesen was ich gestern gemacht habe!


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ... wer würde sich denn etwas vorher am eschweiler hbf treffen, zur gemeinsamen treffpunkt-suche?



setz dich mal mit Pacman in Verbindung. Er wohnt in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Hbf., ist auch gemeldet. Ich denke MTB-Treff-Omerbach wird gemeinsam und locker zur WBTS anfahren.

Ich setze mal einen Anfahrtstermin für Ombas ein.

Grüsse
Georg


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Achso! Hier könnt Ihr sehen und lesen was ich gestern gemacht habe!


Glückwunsch ! 2. in Deiner Klasse ist doch wieder ein super Resultat 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## redrace (10. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch ! 2. in Deiner Klasse ist doch wieder ein super Resultat
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Danke!! Ja schon aber ..........!


----------



## Cheng (10. April 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich bin doch bei Dir!!
> 
> Achso! Hier könnt Ihr sehen und lesen was ich gestern gemacht habe!



HY Mike,

sei bitte vorsichtig mit dem was Du schreibst, wenn Du bei mir und Bernd bleiben willst habe ich Sorge das Du erfrierst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2006)

Keine Sorge, der zieht sich einfach was wärmer an...
@René: Hast Du Dein "Knacken" eigentlich schon beseitigt ?
Ich war heute im Laden und hatte Erfolg. Was es jetzt genau war, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig getan habe.

1. Die Ausfallenden herausgenommen, gereinigt und mit etwas Fett wieder eingesetzt.
2. Die Kurbel raus, plangefräst und alles wieder schön sauber mit Fett eingebaut.

Bei mir ist Ruhe ! Übrigens waren die kleinen Schräubchen an den Ausfallenden ziemlich locker !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## talybont (10. April 2006)

ich hoffe, Ihr nehmt auch Exil-Mannheimer mit 

cu,
Armin


----------



## IGGY (10. April 2006)

Klar


----------



## redrace (10. April 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe, Ihr nehmt auch Exil-Mannheimer mit
> 
> cu,
> Armin



Wenn´s den sein muss!!


----------



## redrace (10. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> HY Mike,
> 
> sei bitte vorsichtig mit dem was Du schreibst, wenn Du bei mir und Bernd bleiben willst habe ich Sorge das Du erfrierst!



Wieso ligt doch bestimmt genug Holz rum, da kann ich doch schnell ein Feuer machen!!


----------



## Cheng (10. April 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ligt doch bestimmt genug Holz rum, da kann ich doch schnell ein Feuer machen!!



Auch eine gute Idee, also Feuerzeug mitnehmen! (Damit wir nicht stundenlang Hölzchen drehen müssen )


----------



## Boris75 (10. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst ja nach Roetgen kommen; Boris und ich starten sicher von dort aus. Mußt halt ein paar Kilometerchen mehr radeln...
> 
> Ob Boris schon an der Route feilt ?...
> 
> ...



Tach auch ,
Da ich ja einfach so zum Guido ernannt wurde habe ich mir was überlegt :
Kleinhau , Obermaubach auf den bekannten Trails , am "Naturfreudenhaus" vorbei zum See runter , dann ein gemeiner Anstieg richtung Rath an den Hinkelsteinen vorbei , eine pfeilschnelle Forstwegabfahrt nach Zerkall weiter durchs Kalltal bis hinter Mestrenger Mühle und dann die Bergzeitfahrstrecke von BSV Profil hoch nach Vossenack . 
Je nach Verfassung der Teilnehmer entweder zurück nach WBTS oder Oberstufenpfädchen noch nach Simonskall und über Jägerhaus zurück.
Auf eine genauere Beschreibung der tour verzichte ich mal weil der "Feind" ließt ja mit  
Ich bin natürlich offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch ,
> Da ich ja einfach so zum Guido ernannt wurde habe ich mir was überlegt :....


Klingt doch gut; ich wußte, auf dich ist Verlass  Der Anstieg zu den Hinkelsteinen: Ist das der, wo mir damals die Kette gerissen ist ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (10. April 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin natürlich offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge


...in vossenack könnte man in den feldweg hinter dem friedhof / kirche einsteigen, dann in den trail rechts runter ins tal : schmaler, steiler trail mit stufen... ziemlich anspruchsvoll (für die normal-biker, gell Boris  ). 

mfg
Knax

P.S.: seid mir nicht böse leute, aber ich muss mich samstag schnell wieder verziehen, evtl. abkürzen. schreibe nach den ferien meine abi-klausuren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...in vossenack könnte man in den feldweg hinter dem friedhof / kirche einsteigen...


Ich könnte schwören Du meinst auch das Oberstufenpfädchen !


----------



## five40 (11. April 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...in vossenack könnte man in den feldweg hinter dem friedhof / kirche einsteigen, dann in den trail rechts runter ins tal : schmaler, steiler trail mit stufen... ziemlich anspruchsvoll (für die normal-biker, gell Boris  ).



Hört sich gut an, aber an Stufen kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Der 2. Trail rechts  runter ist aber auch sehr interessant: sehr steiler enger Serpentinentrail.

@rpo35
Das Oberstufenpfädchen beginnt am Kloster und nicht bei der Kirche.

cu,
five40


----------



## rpo35 (11. April 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35...Das Oberstufenpfädchen beginnt am Kloster und nicht bei der Kirche.
> 
> cu,
> five40


Eben, und Knax meint wahrscheinlich das Kloster  ...lassen wir uns einfach überraschen


----------



## Deleted 36013 (12. April 2006)

sehe ich das da richtig?!?!

schon 24 angemeldete biker + 1 =25!!
coole sache!!

wir fahren doch bei jedem wetter, oder etwa nicht?!?!


----------



## Cheng (12. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> sehe ich das da richtig?!?!
> 
> schon 24 angemeldete biker + 1 =25!!
> coole sache!!



rischtisch! 



			
				tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren doch bei jedem wetter, oder etwa nicht?!?!



Jo, aber laut Wetterbericht wird Samstag wohl der beste Tag über Ostern, und jetzt kannst Du mal fragen warum!


----------



## PacMan (12. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, aber laut Wetterbericht wird Samstag wohl der beste Tag über Ostern, und jetzt kannst Du mal fragen warum!


Weil wir unsere Tellerchen schön leer gegessen haben?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (12. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> sehe ich das da richtig?!?!
> 
> schon 24 angemeldete biker + 1 =25!!
> coole sache!!


Wie in besten Zeiten an der WBTS


----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2006)

25 Meldungen für Samstag !! Was geht denn hier plötzlich ab ?...
Freuen wir uns auf eine gesellige und wahrscheinlich nicht sehr schnelle Tour...
Zur Feier des Tages, schraube ich vorher noch mein XTR-Schaltwerk dran...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (13. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 25 Meldungen für Samstag !! Was geht denn hier plötzlich ab ?...
> Freuen wir uns auf eine gesellige und wahrscheinlich nicht sehr schnelle Tour...
> Zur Feier des Tages, schraube ich vorher noch mein XTR-Schaltwerk dran...
> 
> ...



Hallo,
leider habe ich den Termin zu spät gesehen. Ich wäre gerne noch einmal mit euch gefahren.


----------



## Cheng (13. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> Eschweile-hbf treffen, zur gemeinsamen treffpunkt-suche?



@tK: kommst Du nach Eschweiler und triffst Dich mit Pacman?


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. April 2006)

jo, bring auch noch ein paar leute mit (five40, TvD)

pacman meinte, 10.28 würd nicht reichen.

sind also dann vermutlich 10.02h am eschweiler hbf


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Feier des Tages, schraube ich vorher noch mein XTR-Schaltwerk dran...



Hättest Du jetzt SRAM X-O anstatt XTR geschrieben hätte ich  gemacht. Aber so mache ich   
Viel Spaß euch allen bei der Megateilnehmertour   Ich wäre natürlich auch gerne mitgefahren, fahre aber Morgen 10 Tage in Urlaub  

VG


----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber so mache ich  ...


Ist mir ziemlich wurscht was Du machst; ich liebe invers in Verbindung mit "normalen" Shiftern...

Edit: Trotzdem schönen Urlaub natürlich !!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich liebe invers in Verbindung mit "normalen" Shiftern...


Ich wußte doch das bei Dir irgendwas anders läuft    

VG


----------



## Cheng (14. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> sind also dann vermutlich 10.02h am eschweiler hbf



Perfekt, die Zeit sollte reichen!


----------



## Knax (14. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Freuen wir uns auf eine gesellige und wahrscheinlich nicht sehr schnelle Tour...
> Zur Feier des Tages, schraube ich vorher noch mein XTR-Schaltwerk dran...



Moin zusammen!

1. das hoffe ich auch! obwohl sich, wie es sich nach den letzten touren gezeigt hat, der bereich GA1 weit ausdehnen lässt  
2. richtige entscheidung! XTR funzt super  

bis morgen!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (14. April 2006)

Mal ne Frage an alle Einheimischen:

Hab mir doch da so ein M&S Rad für besonders schlammige Bedingungen aufgebaut. Muß ich das morgen mitbringen ???


----------



## IGGY (14. April 2006)

HI
Ich denke schon das es was matschig Morgen wird. Ich habe eben auch meinen hinteren RR gegen den Nobby getauscht. Bis Morgen


----------



## Knax (14. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an alle Einheimischen:
> 
> Hab mir doch da so ein M&S Rad für besonders schlammige Bedingungen aufgebaut. Muß ich das morgen mitbringen ???



...also ich werde auch nicht mein geliebtes principia mitbringen... viel zu schade!  will ja montag rennen fahren und da habe ich keinen bock, das nochens zu putzen, gell Ingo  

mfg
Knax


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an alle Einheimischen:
> 
> Hab mir doch da so ein M&S Rad für besonders schlammige Bedingungen aufgebaut. Muß ich das morgen mitbringen ???




Hast Du bei Deinem M&S Rad mittlerweile den Rahmen mal geradegebogen


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2006)

Moin,

sieht ja wettermässig gar nicht so übel aus...also bis gleich 
@Uwe: Die Dinger sind, egal wie gut und teuer, alle dazu gedacht...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2006)

Was heißt nicht übel 
Hier ist dicht bewölkt und diesig. Klart aber bestimmt gleich auf 

Bis gleich, XCR


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Klart aber bestimmt gleich auf


Fängt schon an.  

cu
Georg


----------



## kurzer37 (15. April 2006)

Hallo Jungs
bin heile zu Hause angekommen,war eine nette Tour und bin mit Votec noch durchs Kalltal bis Simonskall gefahren dann über Talsperre und Jägerhaus bis Gottfriedskreuz dann wieder nach Hause. Bin froh das Ich Euch mal live und in Farbe gesehen habe natürlich auch die anderen,am Ende stand mein Zähler bei 60,25km und 4 Std.
Fahrzeit
Frau ruft muß essen.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (15. April 2006)

So Leute - ich hoffe, es sind alle wieder in einem Stück zuhause angekommen.
War 'ne super Tour - die ich in 107 Bildern festgehalten habe... Kann mich aber erst morgen darum kümmern. Eins vorweg: den Abflug auf der Dresbach-Brücke hab ich drauf!
Wenn ihr eure Bilder reinstellt, dann markiert sie bitte alle mit dem Tag "WBTS-Ostern-2006" (neues Feature in den Photo-Alben) - dann kann man alle Photos auch album-übergreifend finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2006)

Schön, die ersten trudeln wieder daheim ein...ich kümmere mich jetzt mal um meine Bilder.
@pacman: Das mit den Tags ist 'ne feine Sache, nur leider lade ich die Bilder woanders hoch  Wer hat den noch alles Bilder ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2006)

Von mir auch schonmal vorweg ein herzliches Dankeschön an Guide und Co-Guides, Fotografen und Mitfahrer. War mal wieder eine sehr feine Tour in der schönen Rureifel.

Prima, wie ihr diese Riesentruppe zusammengehalten habt bzw. auch noch für die weiter Angereisten eine schöne Zusatzsschleife mit eingebaut habt.

Es war mir ein Fest.  

Wenn nicht die Anfahrt von Alfter immer so lang wäre, würde ich auch mal öfter vorbei kommen. Aber es sind ja dann fast 200km hin und zurück......das ist doch ein wenig viel.

SCHADE


----------



## redrace (15. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nicht die Anfahrt von Alfter immer so lang wäre, würde ich auch mal öfter vorbei kommen. Aber es sind ja dann fast 200km hin und zurück......das ist doch ein wenig viel.
> 
> SCHADE



Kannst ja Montags schon mit dem Rad losfahren dann hast Du genug Zeit!! 

@all

Das war eine schöne Runde!! Wie zu den besten WBTS-Zeiten!!


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2006)

Ich fand's auch klasse ! Ich hoffe es war niemand sauer über die Trennung in Vossenack !? Aber wie Uwe schon sagte; die Schleife für die Weitangereisten war in meinen Augen schon vernünftig.
Hier könnt ihr Euch schonmal meine Bilder anschauen.

Ich hoffe die Mausbacher halten uns bezgl. Zustand ihres Bike-Kumpels auf dem Laufenden. Ziemlich übel und das ausgerechnet jetzt zu Ostern  Gute Besserung von hier aus !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## redrace (15. April 2006)

Ich nochmal!!

Ich bin oder werde bestimmt berühmt  Nicht wegen dem Text aber dem Foto!!


----------



## GeJott (15. April 2006)

Nabend,

Erst mal das Wichtigste:

Unserem Burkhard geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut, er wird bestens ärzlich versorgt.  Von hier aus gute Besserung !!

Habe bisher nicht viel Zeit gehabt. Bezügl. der Tour kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen     

Ach ja, die Bilder liegen hier

Schönen Abend noch !

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...Erst mal das Wichtigste:...Unserem Burkhard geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut...


Da bin ich ja beruhigt !!...Schöne Bilder hast Du geschossen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## TvS (15. April 2006)

Hi,

das beruhigt mich auch. Mich wuerde auch interessieren, wie er das jetzt wirklich geschafft hat.

@Ralph
Das war jetzt meine zweite Tour mit dir und der zweite Verletzte  Falls wir nochmal im Aachener Wald fahren, bricht sich bestimmt der Foerster das Bein  

Tja, was soll ich noch sagen: War eine schoene Tour, auch wenn ich mir den Hasselbachgraben dann echt gespart habe. Man rollt ja so schoen vom Jaegerhaus bis Zweifall....
Bis zur naechsten Tour!

Thomas


----------



## kurzer37 (15. April 2006)

Hallo
war zwar nur kurz wie mein Name schon sagt dabei  aber die Bilder sind hervorragend .
Vielen Dank dem Guido und den Planern der Tour  bis zum Sommer und dann mit mehr KM und mit mehr Höhenmetern.
Bin dann aber selber noch mit Dieter - Votec insg. 60km gefahren aber natürlich etwas gemütlicher als ihr .

Bis bald und schöne Ostertage
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2006)

TvS schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> das beruhigt mich auch. Mich wuerde auch interessieren, wie er das jetzt wirklich geschafft hat.
> 
> ...


Nabend Thomas,

ich könnte wetten er hat sich zum Grüßen gedreht und dabei den Lenker verissen. Gerade in dem groben Schotter ist das so ziemlich das verkehrteste, was man tun kann.
Und was die Verletzten bei Touren mit mir angeht: Den heutigen lasse ich nicht gelten...gehörte nicht zu unserer Truppe 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## TvS (15. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was die Verletzten bei Touren mit mir angeht: Den heutigen lasse ich nicht gelten...gehörte nicht zu unserer Truppe



OK, das stimmt. Rechne ich den mal raus. Sonst haette ich aber auch Angst


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2006)

TvS schrieb:
			
		

> OK, das stimmt. Rechne ich den mal raus. Sonst haette ich aber auch Angst


Wieviel km hattest Du eigentlich auf der Uhr am Ende ?


----------



## redrace (15. April 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> Erst mal das Wichtigste:
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung und schönen Gruß!!


----------



## hedisch (15. April 2006)

Nabend,

war ja ne geile Runde, auch wenn ich es nicht gewöhnt bin so viel und steil bergauf zu radeln.  Danke, danke an Organisatoren und Guidos! 

Vielen Dank auch an die Fotografen - super Bilder! 

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> war ja ne geile Runde, auch wenn ich es nicht gewöhnt bin so viel und steil bergauf zu radeln.  Danke, danke an Organisatoren und Guidos!
> 
> ...


Ups...hab ich gar nicht registriert, dass Du da warst......und wir waren ausschliesslich auf befestigten Wegen unterwegs...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (16. April 2006)

Moin zusammen ,
Da bin ich ja beruhigt , daß euch die tour gefallen hat .
Das müssen wir auf jeden fall nochmal wiederholen im Sommer .
Allerdings mit einem anderen Guido als mir ; will ja auch 
nochmal was neues kennenlernen  
Hatte am ende doch noch dicke Beine bekommen ,
nachdem wir noch Hasselbachgraben und Schleebachgraben
komplett gefahren sind !
Aber ich hatte zum Glück noch was Pferdesalbe Gold übrig
vom letzten Alpencross  

gruß Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvS (16. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel km hattest Du eigentlich auf der Uhr am Ende ?



120 sind es geworden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das reichte dann auch...


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nochmal!!
> 
> Ich bin oder werde bestimmt berühmt  Nicht wegen dem Text aber dem Foto!!



Aber sehr cooles Bild von dir, obwohl ich immer der Meinung war, du heißt nicht Renner mit Nachnamen


----------



## hedisch (16. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ups...hab ich gar nicht registriert, dass Du da warst...
> 
> Dabei hast Du doch ein paar tolle Fotos von mir gemacht!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel km hattest Du eigentlich auf der Uhr am Ende ?



ich hatte 86km/1307hm auf dem tacho, obwohl ich die abknicker-tour gefahren bin.


----------



## IGGY (16. April 2006)

Hallo Jungs
Es hat mich sehr gefreut das meiner Einladung so viele Biker gefolgt sind. Damit hätte ich nie gerechnet. Es war eine richtig geile Tour. Danke nochmal an Boris. Hast einen tollen Job gemacht 
Wie Boris schon sagte. Das müssen wir im Sommer wiederholen. Unbedingt!!!!!!!
Zur Information für die Leute die mit mir zur WBTS gefahren sind. Den Hund der uns ab Hürtgenwald bis Zweifall begleitet hat, haben wir im Forsthaus abgegeben damit er wieder seinem Herrchen zugeführt werden konnte. Nach den doch etlichen Sprinteinlagen war der doch ziemlich platt. Ein Klasse Tier 
Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien noch ein frohes Osterfest


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2006)

@tobbi KLEIN: Dann bist Du aber mit dem Bike zurück nach Aachen !?
@hedisch: Ich sehe in Deinem Profil "giftrünes..."; jetzt erinnere ich mich 
@TvS: 120 ...Hut ab und dass mit der Aufholjagd am Anfang! Bei welchen Marathons bist Du dieses Jahr schon gemeldet ?

Ja, die Gräben komplett bis Roetgen waren am Ende schon ziemlich anstrengend, zumal mir nicht langsam waren. Hier Boris an der kleinen Mutprobe runter zum Schleebach:





Am Schweinegehege haben wir dann, extra für Jens  noch einen leckeren Wurzeldownhill eingebaut. An der Bundestrasse hat er sich dann über Raeren in Richtung Aachen verabschiedet !

@all: Wo bleiben die Bilder, damit IGGY einen kleinen Bericht schreiben kann ? ...obwohl die Auswahl ja schon nicht übel ist...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (16. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schöne Bilder hast Du geschossen !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Danke, gleichfalls  

Das mit dem Krebsbachtrail hat sich übrigens nicht wirklich gelohnt  .
Die Biber haben im unteren Teil ganz schön gewütet.

Gerd


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs
> Es hat mich sehr gefreut das meiner Einladung so viele Biker gefolgt sind. Damit hätte ich nie gerechnet. Es war eine richtig geile Tour. Danke nochmal an Boris. Hast einen tollen Job gemacht
> Wie Boris schon sagte. Das müssen wir im Sommer wiederholen. Unbedingt!!!!!!!
> Zur Information für die Leute die mit mir zur WBTS gefahren sind. Den Hund der uns ab Hürtgenwald bis Zweifall begleitet hat, haben wir im Forsthaus abgegeben damit er wieder seinem Herrchen zugeführt werden konnte. Nach den doch etlichen Sprinteinlagen war der doch ziemlich platt. Ein Klasse Tier
> Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien noch ein frohes Osterfest



der hund war wirklich schon mehr als krass!
bis zu der stelle, wo wir uns getrennt haben, war er 9,5km mit uns gelaufen, und das bei einem schnitt etwas über 35km/h!!!
respekt!






tourbericht&fotos gibt's heute oder morgen...


----------



## GeJott (16. April 2006)

Den kenne ich vom letzten Samstag  !!

Der gehört zu irgendeinem Hof in Raffelsbrand
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (16. April 2006)

So, bin gerade dabei, die Photos hochzuladen. Sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat.
In mein Album stelle ich "nur" 67 Bilder rein.
Alle 107 Bilder können aber auch hier als zip-Datei runtergeladen werden.


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2006)

Ein dickes, buntes Ei an die Veranstalter der Eingeborenentour durch die rürige Eifel.

Doch, doch, war trotz des Menschenauflauf eine korrekte Tour mit erstaunlich wenig Pannen, unvermeidlichen Konditionspausen und meist verträglichen Zeitgenossen.  

Streckenwahl war sehr schön, obwohl ich mit mir noch am kämpfen bin, ob ich den Dreßbachtrail oder die alternative Abfahrt vom Krawtuketurm schöner finde.  

Dummerweise habe ich mich auch lemminghaft in den Krebsbachtrail gestürzt, wohlwissend das darauf kein Segen liegt.  

Darum habe ich mich mit meinem mitgebrachten Opfer aka Grinsemann, aka Manni, das Mammut  






abgesetzt, um noch einen würdigen Abschluß über den Wagemanntrail, Vicht und die üblichen Trails, die teilweise leider schon verbreitert wurden, gen Talsperre zu machen.

Und Dank an Ralph für die Illusion, das auch alte Männer dynamisch sein können.   






Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und Dank an Ralph für die Illusion, das auch alte Männer dynamisch sein können.   ...


...der war gut ...was den Krebsbachtrail angeht: Ist also scheinbar eher schlimmer als besser geworden. Wir wären doch besser noch über die Gräben gefahren (zumindest z.Tl.) du kennst Dich ja aus und hättest den "Rest" der Truppe sicher zurück gebracht.
Aber was soll's; kann nicht immer alles perfekt laufen...

@tobbi; pacman: Danke für die Bilder 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. April 2006)

so...
bericht & fotos sind online:

www.nightbiken.de


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2006)

Netter Bericht Tobbi ! ...Jetzt hab ich wieder das Problem, dass ich ihn nicht so verlinkt bekomme, wie ich das gerne hätte...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Netter Bericht Tobbi ! ...Jetzt hab ich wieder das Problem, dass ich ihn nicht so verlinkt bekomme, wie ich das gerne hätte...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



trau dem internet-benutzer doch ruhig ein wenig mehr zu. wie man scrollt, sollte doch nicht allzu schwer zu erlernen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> trau dem internet-benutzer doch ruhig ein wenig mehr zu...


Nie !! Bin ein gebranntes Kind...


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2006)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass nix schlimmes dabei passiert ist und ja ich weiß; wer den Schaden hat usw...aber ist das hier nicht genial ?...Danke Tobbi...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. April 2006)

die 2 fotos hat wohl pascal gemacht, ich hab sie nur zusammen geschnippselt


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2006)

Das hier von Gerd ist auch nicht übel...sieht äusserst merkwürdig aus...


----------



## kurzer37 (17. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass nix schlimmes dabei passiert ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (17. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> rpo35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kurzer37 (17. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> kurzer37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2006)

Wir sind halt MOUNTAINBIKE gefahren. Da sollte man schon wissen was man tut, bzw was man sich zutraut 

Grüüüße René


----------



## Deleted 36013 (17. April 2006)

ist das er, oben auf dem foto, auf der brücke??

jetzt les ich in nem andern thread von nem verletzten burkard?


----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2006)

Burkhard war jemand anderes. Der gehörte nicht zu unserer Gruppe. Er kam uns mit einer kleinen Gruppe entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (17. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ist das er, oben auf dem foto, auf der brücke??
> 
> jetzt les ich in nem andern thread von nem verletzten burkard?



Hy Tobbi
das auf dem Foto auf der Brücke ist Ralf den hat es am Oberschenkel und der Hüfte erwischt , den Burkhard wohl später kann ich nichts zu sagen weiß auch nicht ob der mitgefahren ist weil ich ab Kleinhau sowieso ausgestiegen bin und mit Votec weitergefahren .
Gruß
kurzer


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2006)

So, jetzt klärt mich mal auf...
Da sind doch Fotos gemacht worden d.h., er war noch bei uns und zwar nachdem wir uns getrennt haben ! Er hatte also reichlich Zeit zu sagen, dass er Probleme hat. Zur Brücke: Die kann jeder sehen und wenn man sie überfährt sollte man(n) wissen, dass Holz gerne glatt ist.

Gute Besserung !!

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...den Burkhard wohl später...


Burkhard gehörte zu keiner Zeit in unsere Gruppe(n). Die Jungs kamen von der anderen Seite zur Kalltalsperre runter, als wir Richtung Jägerhaus hoch fuhren !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (17. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt klärt mich mal auf...
> Da sind doch Fotos gemacht worden d.h., er war noch bei uns und zwar nachdem wir uns getrennt haben ! Gute Besserung !!
> 
> Ralph



Hallo Ralph
wir haben den Kollegen in Simonskall getroffen , da seid ihr wohl schon bis Nideggen gewesen und seid gerade Richtung Vossenack gefahren.Da Ich den Ralf nur von der fahrt über die Kalltalsperre kenne kann ich da nichts zu sagen ausser das mit den schmerzen . Votec kennt den Kollegen wohl besser 
aber wie gesagt der Ralf ist nicht aus dem Forum er ist wohl Trainer in einem Sportstudio in Stolberg und ist mit den Jungs mitgefahren die er dort trainiert. 

Gruß
kurzer

meine er hätte gesagt er trainiert Gejott?


----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2006)

Jetzt erinnere ich mich an Ralf. Wir haben uns unterhalten. Das war im Kalltal. Da klagte er aber NICHT! Er ist dann irgendwo im Kalltal abgebogen. Wir sind nach Vossenack hoch und er ist meines Wissens gerade aus Richtung Simonskall gefahren.

Edit: Er sagte, er sei aus Brandt


----------



## kurzer37 (17. April 2006)

Hallo @ Rene
genau der Ralf ist gemeint und als er in Simonskall war hatte er schmerzen.
Bei der auffahrt zur Staumauer und dann weiter zum Jägerhaus wurden die schmerzen wohl stärker,aber nicht so das er jetzt nicht weiterfahren konnte.
Falls Ich mich nicht täusche habe Ich Burkhard während meiner fahrt zum Jägerhaus getroffen,Votec und der Ralf waren da ca. 3 Minuten hinter mir.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2006)

Jetzt weiß ich auch wer gemeint ist...Ralf hat sich im Kalltal von uns getrennt und hat richtig Gas gegeben. Von Schmerzen wußte ich, zumindest bis dahin, noch nicht's.
Wenn ich Schmerzen nach einem Sturz habe, fahre ich auch nicht alleine weiter, sondern bitte um Begleitung 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (17. April 2006)

Wenn ich Schmerzen nach einem Sturz habe, fahre ich auch nicht alleine weiter, sondern bitte um Begleitung 

Grüße
Ralph[/QUOTE]


Das war wohl am Anfang nicht so schlimm,aber wo du recht hast , hast du recht . Man weiß ja auch nicht was noch kommt.
Ich sehe du machst dir aber sorgen um deine Begleitung(Schäfchen) .
Grüße
Michael


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich sehe du machst dir aber sorgen um deine Begleitung(Schäfchen) .
> Grüße
> Michael


Das auf jeden Fall, aber ich zum Glück nicht der Einzige. René und Meik waren stets hinten und haben aufgepasst, dass niemand verloren geht. Ist bei über 30 Bikern nicht immer einfach !

Grüße
Ralph...muß jetzt weg...was wohl...Essen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (17. April 2006)

hier sind jetzt auch die letzten bilder von mir online gestellt, gemischt mit ein paar von euch)

http://www.mtb-aachen.de/bilder/060415_ostertour/index.htm


----------



## kurzer37 (17. April 2006)

Hallo tobbi
ihr seid doch mit der Bahn angereist,was habt ihr für die Bikes bezahlen müssen und war es mit der Euregiobahn?
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Deleted 36013 (17. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo tobbi
> ihr seid doch mit der Bahn angereist,was habt ihr für die Bikes bezahlen müssen und war es mit der Euregiobahn?
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



sind mit dem regionalexpress gefahren, und haben 2,80 für ne tageskarte im AVV-netz gezahlt (pro rad)


----------



## HolyBen (17. April 2006)

Ist zwar schon zwei Tage her, trotzdem möchte ich noch ein Feedback geben.

Auch wenn ich zwischendurch geschwächelt habe, hat mir die Tour Riesenspaß gemacht, danke an Boris fürs guiden und an die "Besenmänner" xcracer und redrace fürs einsammeln und anschieben.  

Die Entscheidung, die Gruppen *nachher* zu trennen war gut; so konnte ein großer Teil der Strecke gemeinsam befahren werden (auch wenn die vorne öfters ´ne Zigarettenpause machen durften) und nach der Trennung konnten wir dann (wenn auch nicht gemütlich dank Wettrennen mit dem Labrador) den leichteren Weg zurück nehmen, ohne dass einer einen Einbruch erleiden musste. 

Der Rest hat es hoffentlich noch mal so richtig kesseln lassen.

Die Unfälle waren zum Glück harmlos, ernsthafte Pannen gabs auch keine.

Das kann für mich nur bedeuten: wir sehen uns im Sommer wieder ! 

Grüüüssse
Bernd


----------



## Knax (28. April 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich will am sonntag die obermaubach-runde fahren. start ist um 11 uhr in breinig (früher geht nicht), wäre dann um 11:30 an der WBTS. tempo: langsam (GA1 eben  ). wer interesse hat, einfach mal melden!  

schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## charly245 (29. April 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich will am sonntag die obermaubach-runde fahren. start ist um 11 uhr in breinig (früher geht nicht), wäre dann um 11:30 an der WBTS. tempo: langsam (GA1 eben  ). wer interesse hat, einfach mal melden!
> 
> ...



hallo max,

wenn das wetter passt bin ich dabei !
hast du eventuell lust was anderes zu fahren ! richtung rursee oder so....?
natürlich auch langsam  

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (29. April 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo max,
> 
> wenn das wetter passt bin ich dabei !
> hast du eventuell lust was anderes zu fahren ! richtung rursee oder so....?
> natürlich auch langsam



...wohin es geht, ist ziemlich egal. nur eine bedingung: ich muss spätestens 17:30 uhr zu hause sein (muss ne runde nachhilfe geben). aber wenn wir ja um 11 uhr starten  ... [wir sind ja kein rotwild aus petergensfeld  ]

also um 11 uhr bei dir am haus?

mfg
Knax


----------



## charly245 (29. April 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> also um 11 uhr bei dir am haus?
> 
> mfg
> Knax



ich sag mal ja.....
wenn sich was ändert oder das wetter mir nicht passt rufe ich dich rechtzeitig an.

schönen abend noch

gruß kai


----------



## redrace (30. April 2006)

HUHU

Ich war mal wieder in Sachen Rennen unterwegs!! Mehr gibts wie immer hier.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich war mal wieder in Sachen Rennen unterwegs!! Mehr gibts wie immer hier.


Ich find's total Kuhl...äh cool, was Du da leistest ! Mach weiter so und hol noch ein paar Gesamtsiege dieses Jahr 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Bluerider (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht kennt mich ja noch der eine oder andere - ich war zuletzt vor über einem Jahr hier im Forum und bei ner Tour dabei. Irgenwie passen die Termine bei mir nie 
Was nicht heißt, daß ich nicht alleine Omas und Hundebesitzter von den Waldwegen klingele.

>> *Achtung: Wegbehinderung Zerkalldownhill* !   

Bin heute den Downhill von Bergstein nach Zerkall gefahren (Wanderweg 3), der vom Friedhof/Kirche südlich in den Wald geht. Ab der zweiten Hälfte haben die Waldarbeiter ganze Arbeit geleistet. Der schmale Trail ist auf längerer Strecke mit diversen gefällten Baumstämmen und kompletten Tannen versperrt. Mit viel Kletterei im Hang und Tragen des MTB kommt man drumrum. Zur Zeit eher nicht zu empfehlen, bis die Waldarbeiten beendet sind. Nur da dies nirgendwo auf einem Schild steht, muß man wohl gelegentlich mal die Abfahrt wagen.
Aber es gibt ja noch den Downhill nördlich des Friedhofs bis runter nach Kallerbend bzw. zur Rurbrücke.

Schöne Wochenendtouren wünscht  

Carsten


----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo WBTS'ler

Der Meik und ich haben das hier gemacht!

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo WBTS'ler
> 
> Der Meik und ich haben das hier gemacht!



Wow, klasse  Ihr hattet ja wohl auch noch einigermaßen Glück mit dem Wetter. Bin nur etwas über den Rothaarsteig verwundert. Laut den ganzen Prospekten und Fotos die ich davon habe, ist da von WAB nicht viel zu sehen.
Das ist halt der Unterscheid zwischen Theorie und Praxis  

VG


----------



## Cheng (18. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo WBTS'ler
> 
> Der Meik und ich haben das hier gemacht!
> 
> Grüüüße XCR



Macht richtig Lust auf unseren Eifelcross!


----------



## rpo35 (18. Mai 2006)

Kann mich nur anschliessen; sieht nach einer feinen Tour aus 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## redrace (19. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Macht richtig Lust auf unseren Eifelcross!



HUHU

Wenn XC sein,Zitat:"ganz normales Tourtempo", anschlägt macht es keinen Spass mehr!!  

@XC
Ich habs mal verlinkt!! Das hast Du super zusammengefasst und präsentiert!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (19. Mai 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wenn XC sein,Zitat:"ganz normales Tourtempo", anschlägt macht es keinen Spass mehr!!



Ich hoffe das er mir die Track-Datei vorher auch gibt, dann kann er los "XCRacen". 

So wie ich Ihn und auch Dich kenne wird er sich unserem Tempo anpassen! 

Jetzt brauchen wir in vier Wochen nur noch gutes Wetter und es kann losgehen!


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn XC sein,Zitat:"ganz normales Tourtempo", anschlägt macht es keinen Spass mehr!!  ...


Solche Leute nennt man Trainingsweltmeister...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Leute nennt man Trainingsweltmeister...



Trainingsweltmeister bist doch wohl Du oder


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Trainingsweltmeister bist doch wohl Du oder


Stimmt, hab auch nicht das Gegenteil behauptet...


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2006)

Lest mal lieber das hier, ihr Nasen!
http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=11506&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Hier in Dürwiß ist gerade fieses Unwetter...


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2006)

Das ist genau das Unwetter, was hier gerade vorüber ist...

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Zum glück fahre ich Mavic...


----------



## Happy_User (20. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Lest mal lieber das hier, ihr Nasen!
> http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-sport-news/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=11506&mode=&order=0&thold=0
> 
> Hier in Dürwiß ist gerade fieses Unwetter...



Hi René,

Gut das ich kein Materialspieler bin. Habe gute alte Materialien von vor Ende 2005. ;-)) Das wiegt zwar mehr, aber wurde noch mit alten aufwändigen Verfahren getestet. Nix Computersimulation auf einer Gamestation. ;-) Hat schon bei den Autos nix gebracht.

Aber Spass bei Seite: Wie merkst Du, dass der Fehler an der Achse gelegen hat, wenn Du dich lang legst? Selbst wenn die gebrochen ist. Da würde ich immer von falscher Handhabung ausgehen.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2006)

In meinem Fuhrpark ist ebenfalls alles vor Nov.05. Aber ein gewisser J.M. aus K. wird wohl jetzt im Keller vor seinen Schnellspannern hocken. 

Auf der bsn-Homepage wird gerade schlecht über die WC-Strecke in Spa gesprochen. Soll durch die Wettersituation total zerfahren sein. Angeblich sind große Teile nicht mehr fahrbar. Hab' für morgen in Grafschaft mal die 2,25-Zöller auf meinem Lightspeeder aufgezogen. Sieht das vielleicht ulkig aus...


----------



## redrace (21. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> In meinem Fuhrpark ist ebenfalls alles vor Nov.05. Aber ein gewisser J.M. aus K. wird wohl jetzt im Keller vor seinen Schnellspannern hocken.
> 
> Auf der bsn-Homepage wird gerade schlecht über die WC-Strecke in Spa gesprochen. Soll durch die Wettersituation total zerfahren sein. Angeblich sind große Teile nicht mehr fahrbar. Hab' für morgen in Grafschaft mal die 2,25-Zöller auf meinem Lightspeeder aufgezogen. Sieht das vielleicht ulkig aus...



HUHU Du Litespeedfrevler!! 

Wie war Grafschaft??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein gewisser J.M. aus K. wird wohl jetzt im Keller vor seinen Schnellspannern hocken.



Hey XC aus E,

am Giant und am Cube Mavic Crossmax XL mit original Mavic-Schnellspannern  
Am Klein und am doppelt gefährlichen Crosser Schnellspanner von Salsa  
Noch Fragen  Wer Shimano fährt ist selber Schuld  
Dachte eigentlich Du weißt das bei mir kein Shimano ans Rad kommt. 
Mit Shimano fang ich höchstens Forellen. Dafür ist das Zeugs gut genug.

VG


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU Du Litespeedfrevler!!
> 
> Wie war Grafschaft??


Die Strecke in Grafschaft war die Hölle. Wer den Kurs kennt, weiß das er zu den schwersten in dier Region gehört. Jetzt war aber von den vorherigen Rennen und den starken Regenfällen alles aufgeweicht. Schieben war angesagt! Bergab wie bergauf. Bis auf eine Abfahrt musste man alles schieben. Die Anstiege meist auch. Nur die Schotterabschnitte waren fahrbar.

Der Wettfahrausschuß hatte Mitleid mit den Athleten und lies uns Senioren nur 4 Runden fahren. Das heißt 4x 5,5km und 4x300Hm. Ich bin 8. geworden und damit zufrieden. War schließlich ein 'echtes' Lizenzrennen  Muß mich nur noch daran gewöhnen von Anfang an Vollgas zu geben. Ich kenne das so nicht mehr. Bei solchen CC-Rennen von etwas mehr als eine Stunde heißt es PENG - Start und Puls hoch bis zum Schluß.

Wie es ausschaut, fahre ich am Donnerstag den 1.Lauf zum Tune-FRM-Cup. Der Bonnekessel hat mich, glaub ich, überredet. Sonntag dann 2.Lauf NRW-Cup in Solingen.

 Ach ja, 20E Preisgeld habe ich abgestaubt 
Ich hab wieder Blut geleckt...

Hier ein paar Fotos von heute


----------



## redrace (22. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke in Grafschaft war die Hölle. Wer den Kurs kennt, weiß das er zu den schwersten in dier Region gehört. Jetzt war aber von den vorherigen Rennen und den starken Regenfällen alles aufgeweicht. Schieben war angesagt! Bergab wie bergauf. Bis auf eine Abfahrt musste man alles schieben. Die Anstiege meist auch. Nur die Schotterabschnitte waren fahrbar.
> 
> Der Wettfahrausschuß hatte Mitleid mit den Athleten und lies uns Senioren nur 4 Runden fahren. Das heißt 4x 5,5km und 4x300Hm. Ich bin 8. geworden und damit zufrieden. War schließlich ein 'echtes' Lizenzrennen  Muß mich nur noch daran gewöhnen von Anfang an Vollgas zu geben. Ich kenne das so nicht mehr. Bei solchen CC-Rennen von etwas mehr als eine Stunde heißt es PENG - Start und Puls hoch bis zum Schluß.
> 
> ...



HUHU

Da Gratuliere ich mal!! Dann hat das Trainingslager mit mir ja doch gefruchtet!!  War ja nicht schlecht besetzt das Rennen!! Aber wo ist der Bonne den abgeblieben!! 
Viel Spaß am Donnerstag ich bin arbeiten!!


----------



## XCRacer (22. Mai 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wo ist der Bonne den abgeblieben!!


Bennekessel hat Aua-Knie. Er war aber vor Ort und hat für seine Cup geworben. Hat mich deswegen angesprochen. Ich wusste gar nicht, das er mich persönlich kennt  Naja, die alten Racer vergisst man auch nicht so schnell


----------



## Knax (22. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es ausschaut, fahre ich am Donnerstag den 1.Lauf zum Tune-FRM-Cup. Der Bonnekessel hat mich, glaub ich, überredet.


... obwohl von freitag bis samstag 24h lauf in appeldorn (NL) ist und ich mit einer 10er mannschaft von der LG stolberg da starte, würde mich der lauf interessieren! sollen wir nicht ne fahrgemeinschaft machen???

mfg
Max


----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2006)

Klar Max. Können wir machen. Du startest um 15Uhr? Dann würde es reichen, wenn wir uns um 12Uhr wieder in Eschweiler beim Würger King / Tankstelle treffen. Können ja dann in meinen Wagen umladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (23. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen,

15 uhr start für mich stimmt. ich bin punkt 12 da!   wird nach zahlreichen lauf-wettkämpfen das erste cc-rennen  

bis dato
Max


----------



## rpo35 (25. Mai 2006)

@Max, René, Meik: Habt ihr euch auf der Strecke in Altenkirchen vergurkt ?  Bin mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## redrace (26. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Max, René, Meik: Habt ihr euch auf der Strecke in Altenkirchen vergurkt ?  Bin mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



HUHU

Ich arbeit!!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich arbeit!!


Aber gestartet bist Du doch oder ?...Hab' Dich jedenfalls in der Starterliste gesehen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

Also wenn du auf Ergebnisse spitz bist, die weiß ich selber noch nicht 

Immer hier lucki-lucki machen >> www.tune-frm-cup.de

Ansonsten war ich zufrieden mit meiner Leistung. Die Strecke war komplett fahrbar, was man bei dem Wetter kaum glauben könnte. Dauerrregen und Schlamm. Wir sahen aus wie die Sarotti-Mohren. Mir hing der Dreck bis in die hinterste Ritze (wortwörtlich). Dann bin ich noch auf einer Abfahrt vom Kurs abgekommen und in einen Stapel Baumstämme gestürzt. Beine und Knie verschrabbt, sonst alles OK.

Meine Kette lief nur noch auf dem großen Blatt. Was äußert produktiv für die Kraftausdauer war! Bei den Senioren (meine Klasse) waren Markus Hachmeyer und Christoph Müller am Start. Beide "ehemalige", deutsche Top-Klasse, mit einer langen Liste von nationalen und internationalen Siegen in der Trikottasche. Ich denke, das einer von den beiden das Dingen gewonnen hat.

Übrigens: Geduscht haben wir uns und unsere Räder in einem Bach.

Max war wohl nicht so zufrieden. Er ist übrigens jetzt unterwegs zu einer Laufveranstaltung in NL.

Ralph! Bin definitiv gleich *nicht* dabei. Muß noch die Wunden lecken und habe auch keine richtige Lust schon wieder durch die Pampe zu radeln.

Happy (Dirty) Trails, XCR


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

Habe ein Bild von Max im Netz gefunden:




http://www.ww-radsportfreunde.online.de/mtb047.JPG


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ralph! Bin definitiv gleich *nicht* dabei. Muß noch die Wunden lecken und habe auch keine richtige Lust schon wieder durch die Pampe zu radeln.
> 
> Happy (Dirty) Trails, XCR


Kann ich verstehen ! Ich muß aber raus heute. Wenn man hier zum Biken auf schönes Wetter warten will, kann man dieses Jahr vermutlich besser gleich das Bike verkaufen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (26. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich muß aber raus heute. Wenn man hier zum Biken auf schönes Wetter warten will, kann man dieses Jahr vermutlich besser gleich das Bike verkaufen
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen !  

Viel Spass

Gerd


----------



## Happy_User (26. Mai 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

da ja Sonntag etwas besseres Wetter angesagt ist, mal die Frage, ob sich hier Frühaufsteher finden, die mit nach Tiège kommen, oder einen kleinen Sprung weiter zum Randonee de 5 chateaux nach Mazy. Da kann auch ein 60 km chrono gefahren werden.
Die Wetteraussichten sprechen für Mazy, die Entfernung für Tiège.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## redrace (27. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gestartet bist Du doch oder ?...Hab' Dich jedenfalls in der Starterliste gesehen...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



HuHu

Gemeldet ja gestartet nein!!

@xc

Schön gefahren!! Gutes Ergebnis!!!! Gratuliere, wir sehen uns in Betzdorf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

mit den allerletzten kräften: 
altenkirchen lief - sagen wir es mal so - "bescheiden": 2mal gestürzt, beine + rücken auf, schaltung wollte net, dann noch ein steifes kettenglied... und am ende kam noch der knüller mit der einen einzigen, weit entfernt liegenden dusche. haben uns dann in einem anliegenden bach gesult  

von freitag bis gerade eben war ich in Apledoorn (NL) beim 24h-Lauf in einer 10er mannschaft. es galt eine 1,6km kurze runde fast stündlich zu rennen. ich konnte den schnitt von ca. 6:30min relativ lange locker halten... aber so nach stunde 18 kommt dann der mann mit dem hammer   kann ich wirklich empfehlen, wenn man sich mal so richtig auspowern möchte   [bilder kommen noch  ]

schönes restwochenende!
Max hat nen Knax


----------



## XCRacer (27. Mai 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> @xc
> 
> Schön gefahren!! Gutes Ergebnis!!!! Gratuliere, wir sehen uns in Betzdorf!!


Ich werde zwei Minuten Vorsprung vor dir haben. Wenn der Holger Sewig (Sieger Sen.II in Altenkirchen) mich vor dir einholt, hau ich ihm vom Rad 

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## redrace (28. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde zwei Minuten Vorsprung vor dir haben. Wenn der Holger Sewig (Sieger Sen.II in Altenkirchen) mich vor dir einholt, hau ich ihm vom Rad
> 
> Grüüüße XCR



HUHU

Das ist mal eine Ansage!!


----------



## XCRacer (28. Mai 2006)

Dann hoffe mal auf Schlamm. Holger hat heute wieder gememmt und ist ausgestiegen. Kim hat nach einer Proberunde gesagt: "Schönen Tag euch allen, ich bin weg!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ach, bevor hier jemand fragt: Ich bin nur 12. geworden. War ja immerhin NRW-Meisterschaft. In der Gesamtwertung aber immer noch achter.

Der Schlamm ist nicht genug! (etwas verdrehter James Bond Film Titel) 

XCR

Nachtrag: Ich kenne ab heute eine Trägerin des gelben Trikots einer Rundfahrt! Heute war die letzte Etappe des Jedermann-Rennen bei der Bayern-Rundfahrt. Die Gesamtwertung bei den Damen hat unsere Simone (racegirl) gewonnen


----------



## Happy_User (28. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hoffe mal auf Schlamm. Holger hat heute wieder gememmt und ist ausgestiegen. Kim hat nach einer Proberunde gesagt: "Schönen Tag euch allen, ich bin weg!"



Tja, in jedem steckt ein Jan.  

Grüße

 HU


----------



## redrace (28. Mai 2006)

HUHU

Wollt Ihr mal Schmuddelkinder sehen?? Bitte schön, Bilder aus Reil an der Mosel
Der Bericht zum rennen kommt erst am Dienstag!


----------



## XCRacer (29. Mai 2006)

Bei einer etwas kräftigeren Bremsung mit meinem PKW kamen folgende Gegenstände unter meinem Beifahrersitz hervor gekullert:
1. 3/4 volle Flasche Burgwallbronn Mineralwasser
2. Brillenetui (Aufkleber 'Runners Shop') druff jeklebt

Wer sowas vermisst, bitte melden!


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer etwas kräftigeren Bremsung mit meinem PKW kamen folgende Gegenstände unter meinem Beifahrersitz hervor gekullert:
> 1. 3/4 volle Flasche Burgwallbronn Mineralwasser
> 2. Brillenetui (Aufkleber 'Runners Shop') druff jeklebt
> 
> Wer sowas vermisst, bitte melden!


...Couchfishing...


----------



## Knax (30. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer etwas kräftigeren Bremsung mit meinem PKW kamen folgende Gegenstände unter meinem Beifahrersitz hervor gekullert:
> 1. 3/4 volle Flasche Burgwallbronn Mineralwasser
> 2. Brillenetui (Aufkleber 'Runners Shop') druff jeklebt



...und ich wundere mich, wo meine sachen bleiben ^^ ist alles mir  

@all: wer startet alles am montag bei der Ardennen Trophy???


mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wer sowas vermisst, bitte melden!



Ich vermisse seid unserer Gardasee-Tour so ca. 500 EUR, ich glaube die stecken auch noch irgendwo in einer Ritze deines Autos.


----------



## IGGY (30. Mai 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich wundere mich, wo meine sachen bleiben ^^ ist alles mir
> 
> @all: wer startet alles am montag bei der Ardennen Trophy???
> 
> ...


Kommst du nicht nach Willingen?


----------



## Knax (30. Mai 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du nicht nach Willingen?


...es ist so: sonntag ist der 1. lauf zum euregio-cup in eupen. auch wenn es nur "hobby-rennen" sind, finde ich sie sehr schön & anstrengend ^^ dann lohnt sich das für mich nicht, am folgenden tag mit schweren beinen nach willigen zu fahren und noch fett knete zu blechen. daher bleibe ich lieber in der heimat, zahle weniger, fahre kürzer und gut ist!  

beim nächsten größeren marathon wäre ich dann bestimmt dabei...

Glück Auf!
Knax


----------



## hedisch (30. Mai 2006)

Hi Max und alle anderen,

ich hab mal nen Termin für Montag eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2535

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## redrace (30. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, bevor hier jemand fragt: Ich bin nur 12. geworden. War ja immerhin NRW-Meisterschaft. In der Gesamtwertung aber immer noch achter.



Hut ab bei den Startern eine super Leistung!!

Ich habe meinen Bericht von Sonntag online gestellt. Ihr wisst ja wo Ihr ihn findet!!


----------



## Happy_User (30. Mai 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich wundere mich, wo meine sachen bleiben ^^ ist alles mir
> 
> @all: wer startet alles am montag bei der Ardennen Trophy???
> 
> ...


Hi,
die Chanchen stehen gut für Montag. Wenn das Wetter halb stabil bleibt, sind die Planungen Sonntag Randonée Eupen und Montag Ardennen Trophy in La Raid. Muss nur dran denken, und mir eine Tupperdosen für die Reisfladen mitzunehmen. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (30. Mai 2006)

...sonntag ist auch noch randonnée??? komm doch zum CC-rennen in eupen! start: 14 uhr, renndauer: ca. 5 runden = 2h.

mfg
Max


----------



## Knax (30. Mai 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Max und alle anderen,
> 
> ich hab mal nen Termin für Montag eingestellt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2535


...also wo ich montag bin, dürfte doch klar sein  

mfg
Max


----------



## XCRacer (30. Mai 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse seid unserer Gardasee-Tour so ca. 500 EUR, ich glaube die stecken auch noch irgendwo in einer Ritze deines Autos.


Das Geld kann ich aber nicht rausnehmen. Dann wäre mein Auto wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden


----------



## XCRacer (31. Mai 2006)

wie wäre es mit sonntag, 11uhr, wbts-tour?
ich hätte zeit und lust...


----------



## IGGY (1. Juni 2006)

HI
Kai,Ingo,Ingo´s Bruder und meine Wenigkeit brechen Morgen nach Willingen auf um den WBTS Aussenposten dort zu vertreten! Nächstes mal gerne wieder.


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juni 2006)

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß in Willingen. Macht mal ein paar schöne Fotos


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...also wo ich montag bin, dürfte doch klar sein
> 
> mfg
> Max


Wenn ich nicht mitfahre, bin ich als Zuschauer da. Wenn ich mitfahre, lass ich's ruhig angehen.
Boris wird wohl auch da sein.

Edit: Jetzt seh' ich's erst...MONTAG ????? Wenn Du den Euregio Cup in Eupen meinst, der ist morgen !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

habe einen Wunden Hinter was tun ? 

Fahre in der Regel mit Unterhose was tragt ihr unter der Radhose und welche Radhosen bevozugt ihr?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Happy_User (5. Juni 2006)

Moin Kurzer,
ich handhabe das wie die Schotten: gar nichts. ;-) Wund wird durch das Scheuern zwischen Haut und Sattel erzeugt. GefÃ¶rdert durch die nicht abgefÃ¼hrte Feuchtigkeit. Darum Hose mit Einsatz und sonst nix. Um dann das Befinden  noch zu verbessern und die Hygiene im Einsatz zu gewÃ¤hren, gibt es verschiedene Cremes. Zur Zeit benutze ich Body Care Chamois Balm. Hat mein RR ausstatter empfohlen. Soll auch Fahrer geben, die nehmen nur Penaten Creme. Wichtig ist eigentlich, dass die Creme fettfrei ist und nicht die Poren in der Radhose verstopfen, da sonst der Schweis nicht abgefÃ¼hrt werden kann und es scheuert wieder. 
Bei den Hosen bin ich bei Asso / Gore gelandet. Z.B. FI. Uno TrÃ¤gerhose
Gibt es bei einem stadtbekannten Versenden fÃ¼r unter 100,- â¬. 
Soll nicht heiÃen, dass LÃ¶ffler, Perl Izumi, etc. in der Preisregion schlechter sind.

GrÃ¼Ãe

 HU


----------



## IGGY (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen
Der WBTS Aussenposten ist wieder im Lande.
Kurzer Bericht!
Am Freitag machte sich ein Spähtrupp von 3 Mann auf den Weg nach Willingen um die Lage schonmal abzuchecken (2 von uns mußten Freitag noch arbeiten).
Als erstes wurde unser Quatier bezogen um danach beim ortsansässigen Italiener Pepone ein paar Kohlenhydrate zu tanken.
Samstag sind wir dann Morgens nach dem Frühstück auf das Festival Gelände gegangen und haben uns die Fourcrosser angeschaut. Um 15 Uhr trafen dann auch die restlichen Fahrer des Teams WBTS Aussenposten ein.
Den Samstag ließen wir im Manamana ausklingen.
Am nächsten Morgen wurde dann beschlossen das wir nochmal aufs Gelände gehen um nach günstigen Teilen ausschau zu halten. Ein paar Teile wurden auch von einigen Teammitgliedern geschossen. Kai und meine Wenigkeit haben die Möglichkeit in Anspruch genommen einen kostenlosen Service für unsere Gabeln beim Rock Shox Stand zu bekommen. Uns wurde die Wartezeit mit leckerem Corona und schöner Aussicht versüßt. Abends haben wir dann noch lecker Nudeln gekocht und danach haben wir uns zur Festival Party begeben. Eigentlich wollten wir wieder zeitig da weg, jedoch war die Stimmung so gut das es ein wenig später wurde. Ich für meinen Teil habe es wohl ein wenig übertrieben. Nach 7-8 Flying Hirschen und einigen Bieren für mich sind wir dann gegen 2 Uhr nach Hause. Der Wecker sollte ja um 5 Uhr wieder klingeln.
Nach einer langen Nacht des Schlafes  schälten wir uns dann in die Rennanzüge und fuhren bei 5 Grad in Richtung Startaufstellung. Alle Teammitglieder wahren trotz der kurzen Nacht heiß auf den Marathon. Die ersten 30 Kilometer wurden gemeinsam unter die Stollen genommen. An der ersten Verpflegungsstation angekommen bemerkten wir das einer fehlt (Ingo´s Bruder). Wir warteten ca 15 Minuten und entschlossen uns dann weiter zu fahren. Wie sich später rausstellte hatte er 2 Pannen und einen Sturz (Gottseidank nichts schlimmes). Als wir an der Verpflegungsstation wieder losfuhren teilte uns ein Teammitglied mit das er die große Runde nicht packen würde und wir fahren sollten.  Es wurde dann entschieden das jeder so fährt wie er meint vom Tempo her. Kai , Ingo und ich haben dann noch die letzten 66 Kilometer gefahren von denen ich aber noch keine Ergebnisse habe. Ich kann nur soviel sagen. Es war ein sehr tolles Wochenende mit sehr viel Spaß und der Erkentniss das der WBTS Außenposten einen Kegelklub braucht  
Einen Namen hätten wir da schon (WBTS Außenkegel).
Bilder hat Ingo gemacht. Vieleicht setzt er sie ja hier rein.
Bis denne IGGY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (7. Juni 2006)

Ergebnisse sind doch schon da.
50KM Runde:
Ingolf 3:16
Heiko 3:36
96KM Runde:
IGGY 5:49
Ingo    6:39
Kai  6:39

Teamwertung habe ich nicht gefunden!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juni 2006)

Fein, fein 

Wie wäre es mit einer Tour ab WBTS am Sonntag?

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Knax (7. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Fein, fein
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Tour ab WBTS am Sonntag?
> 
> Grüüüße XCR



...da fahre ich definitiv mit! endlich ein wochenende ohne wettkampf & sonstigen strunz ^^ wie wäre es noch einmal mit dieser langen tour richtung rursee  

mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (8. Juni 2006)

Ich für meinen Teil muß passen. Ich habe meine Schuhe nach Pearl Izumi geschickt. Der werden auf Kolanz getauscht. Keine Ahnung wann die neuen kommen.


----------



## IGGY (9. Juni 2006)

@René 
Wie sieht es aus mit Sonntag? Eventuell bin ich doch dabei! Ich grübel noch.Entscheidung wird aber gleich gefällt. Nach dem


----------



## IGGY (9. Juni 2006)

Aehm Entscheidung ist gefallen. Ich werde am Sonntag nicht mitkommen. Mein Kleiner spielt nun defenitiv gegen Alemania. Da muß ich dabei sein! Ein andermal wieder.
Ich werde aber Morgen Nachmittag gegen 15 Uhr in Knolle starten zu einer kleinen Runde. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne anschliessen. Würde mich freuen!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (9. Juni 2006)

Tach auch

Ich werde Sonntag eine Runde biken da ich morgen verhindert bin  
Bis jetzt habe ich aber noch keinen Termin gesehen ....
Wenn kein Termin steht werde ich wohl selber als Guide fungieren müssen


----------



## XCRacer (9. Juni 2006)

Also ich werde am Sonntag um 11Uhr oben auf der Staumauer stehen. Max, soll ich Brillenetui und die Puddel Wasser mitbringen? Letzteres ungerne. Ist was sperrig...

Rursee ist vielleicht keine so gute Idee. Bei dem Wetter sollten wir die Touristenhighlights ausklammern. Aber den Rursee mal kurz ankratzen ist sicherlich drinn. Ich lass mir was einfallen. So 70km von bis WBTS werden's wohl dann sein. Aber gemächlich! Ist schließlich ein rennfreies WE


----------



## XCRacer (9. Juni 2006)

@Twiggy: Du bist herzlich eingeladen. Auch ohne Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (9. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Twiggy: Du bist herzlich eingeladen. Auch ohne Termin


Das nehme ich gerne an   also 11 Uhr WBTS und ca 70 km von da an....das klingt gut.
Also bis Sonntag dann


----------



## Knax (10. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werde am Sonntag um 11Uhr oben auf der Staumauer stehen. Max, soll ich Brillenetui und die Puddel Wasser mitbringen? Letzteres ungerne. Ist was sperrig...



...kannst ruhig das pfand für die pulle einsacken   das etui nehme ich dann mit, danke! also ich bin dabei  

@Kai: kommste mit???

mfg
Knax


----------



## phillie (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ihr WBTS-Biker.
Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, ich könnte einen von Euch dazu verlocken, mich morgen unbekannterweise ein Stück von Stolberg über Roetgen nach Aachen oder in die Richtung zu begleiten... aber, wie ich sehe seid Ihr schon verabredet für ne Tour.
Hat denn einer von Euch ein oder zwei gute Tipps, wo ich unbedingt lang fahren sollte? Ich wollte auf jeden Fall versuchen, ein gutes Stück über den Schleebachgraben zu fahren.
Prinzipiell hätte ich mir ja auch vorstellen können, mich Euch anzuschließen, aber ich denke nicht, dass ich für 70km in Form bin 

Also, sollte sich jemand finden der sich meiner erbarmt - 

Wenn nicht, komm ich vielleicht mal in die Richtung WBTS wenn ich aus dem Allgäu zurück bin, dann kann ich hoffentlich mithalten 

Beste Grüße von einem, der mal neues Terrain entdecken möchte.
Philippe


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo Philippe

Wenn du den Schlehbachgraben fährst, kannst du doch gleich den Hasselbachgraben mit einbauen. Ist eigentlich pflicht! 

Bis bald, vielleicht mal an der Wehebachtalsperre


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Philippe
> 
> Wenn du den Schlehbachgraben fährst, kannst du doch gleich den Hasselbachgraben mit einbauen. Ist eigentlich pflicht!
> 
> Bis bald, vielleicht mal an der Wehebachtalsperre


Stimmt ! Wer von Köln nach hier kommt und den Schleebachgraben fährt und den Hasselbachgraben auslässt, gehört erschossen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute
Ich kann leider doch nicht mitfahren 

Es ist mir leider etwas sehr schlimmes dazwischen gekommen.
Sorry vieleicht demnächst wieder mehr.
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2006)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...etwas sehr schlimmes...


 sowas les' ich nicht gerne !


----------



## phillie (11. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ! Wer von Köln nach hier kommt und den Schleebachgraben fährt und den Hasselbachgraben auslässt, gehört erschossen...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



he!

ich bin aus aachen, nicht aus KÖLN  

aber ich schau mal - danke für die erinnerung an den hasselbach....  
einen schönen sonntag euch.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2006)

phillie schrieb:
			
		

> he!
> 
> ich bin aus aachen, nicht aus KÖLN  ...


Noch ein Grund mehr...


----------



## phillie (11. Juni 2006)

jo.

bin grad zurück waren nette 46km von stolberg bis aachen-west. zwar ziemlich viel WAB aber auch ein paar schöne trails.
unter anderem auch hasselbach- UND schleebachgraben. danke ralph.  

ihr habt's echt schön da im wald. ich komm wieder, keine frage.

grüße
philippe


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2006)

Kurzbericht zur gestrigen WBTS-Tour: Es trafen sich Knax, Happy_User und XCRacer oben auf der Staumauer bei Schevenhütte. Bei dem schönen Wetter galt es, die Touristenpunkte geschickt zu umgehen. Was uns auch ganz gut gelang. Über den Thönbachweg ging es über eine Schleife nach Großhau. Eine nette Abfahrtsvariante über Bogheim nach Obermaubach, wo wir gleich wieder einen prächtig steilen Anstieg hinauf nach Bergstein befuhren.

Gleich wieder runter nach Zerkall, aber nicht über den bekannten Trail, da dieser noch durch Rodungsarbeiten versperrt ist. Das Kalltal auf der linken Flussseite entlang und hinauf nach Schmidt. Mal kurz von Klaus aus zum Rursee hinunter und zum Forellenhof hinauf nach Steckenborn.

Über Strauch und Rollenbroich über die Schweinehofabfahrt zur Kalltalsperre. Hinauf zum Forsthaus Jägerhaus, aber über die Wildsteinvariante mit einer Schleife bis kurz vor Lammersdorf. Die übliche Strecke über Raffelsbrand durch's Gatter und am Kartoffelbaum vorbei, wo sich Knax von uns trennte. An der fünf-fach-Kreuzung kurz vor der Wehebachtalsperre überließ ich dann Holger seinem Schicksal und bog links ab in Richtung Eschweiler.

Feine Tour bei 1a-Wetter mit gesunder Mischung aus Trails und WABs 
Bei mir waren es: 93km / 1600Hm / 5:09h


----------



## Knax (12. Juni 2006)

...dem kann ich mich nur anschließen   wie immer super führung (mit 2 GPS  ). bis auf den obligatorischen sonnenbrand (trotz creme) absolut genial, besonders die neuen trails!

guten start in die woche
Knax

P.S.: nur noch 7 tage bis malle


----------



## Happy_User (12. Juni 2006)

Hi,

war klasse. Um das nächste Mal wegen platter Beine und nicht platter Nase zu verlangsamen, habe ich gleich einmal Alergiespray geordert. Mal sehen, wie das dann wirkt. 
An der Stelle mit dem Wegpunkt, ist tatsächlich ein Wanderweg in NRW3D zu erkennen. Könnte einmal eine Alternative sein, die zum Kennenlernen vielleicht dann besser von Oben angefahren wird.  

Grüße

 HU


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...An der Stelle mit dem Wegpunkt, ist tatsächlich ein Wanderweg in NRW3D zu erkennen...


Mahlzeit,

kann mir mal jemand den Track der gestrigen Tour schicken ? Klingt ja spannend...


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2006)

du hast mail


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> du hast mail


Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (12. Juni 2006)

HUHU! Achtung Werbung!!

Sonntag schon was vor?? Fahrgemeinschft bilden und ab hier hin!!. Die Strecke wird richtig was gutes sein dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer!!


----------



## IGGY (12. Juni 2006)

Am Sonntag feiert Oma Ihren 85ten. Sorry aber da darf ich nicht fehlen. Ich währe sonst gerne gekommen. Ich Habe in Willingen einen Bekannten von dir getroffen. Hat er schöne Grüße bestellt?


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU! Achtung Werbung!!
> 
> Sonntag schon was vor?? Fahrgemeinschft bilden und ab hier hin!!. Die Strecke wird richtig was gutes sein dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer!!


Jetzt hab' ich mir das erstmal richtig durchgelesen...eigentlich müsste ich dafür Einruhr sausen lassen


----------



## redrace (13. Juni 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag feiert Oma Ihren 85ten. Sorry aber da darf ich nicht fehlen. Ich währe sonst gerne gekommen. Ich Habe in Willingen einen Bekannten von dir getroffen. Hat er schöne Grüße bestellt?



HUHU

Sicher datt!! Da ist er immer zuverlässig!!


----------



## Knax (13. Juni 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag feiert Oma Ihren 85ten. Sorry aber da darf ich nicht fehlen. Ich währe sonst gerne gekommen. Ich Habe in Willingen einen Bekannten von dir getroffen. Hat er schöne Grüße bestellt?


...ich dachte du würdest dieses jahr den CUP mitfahren?!  
hätte dich so gerne einmal überrundet - oder zweimal  

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (15. Juni 2006)

TWIGGY hat Geburtstag !! Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Feier schön und bleib gesund !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. Juni 2006)

Auch von mir und im Namen aller Ombas alles Gute, Ingo


----------



## Knax (15. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen!
natürlich auch von mir: ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!  feier schön  

mfg
Abiturient


----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2006)

HI alter Weggefährte 
Alles alles gute zum Geburtstag wünscht Dir die ganze Familie Braun aus Knolle.
Lass es Dir gut gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (15. Juni 2006)

Danke für die netten Wünsche ,hab mich gefreut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und hoffe Euch alle demnächst nochmal zusehen,ist ja in letzter Zeit recht wenig gewesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
So bis denne


----------



## IGGY (17. Juni 2006)

Halli Hallo
Heute hat sich ein kleiner Spähtruppe (Kai und IGGY) entschlossen die Gegend um Nideggen zu erkunden. Wir sind von Breinig aus den Kindergartentrail runter nach Vicht.Von da Richtung WBTS,Thönradweg hoch nach Vossenack wo wir am Friedhof unsere  Flaschen betankt haben. Dann rüber zum Dressbachtrail runter nach Obermaubach und dann am Naturfreundehaus den Trail entlang (der mit den Stufen). Dann hoch zu dem Einstieg wo man den schönen Trail runter fahren kann zur Brücke. Danach wurde der der Gipfel Richtung Nidegen erklummen. Kai zeigte mir dann die tollen Trails am Felsenrundweg 
Über Zerkall sind wir dann Richtung Mestrengermühle, nach Simonskall, und dann Jägerhaus hoch gefahren. Unser Rückweg nach Hause führte uns über den Hasselbachgraben und über das Rotterdell. Im Breiniger Wald trenten wir uns dann. Ich bin dann über den Vennbahnweg gemütlich zurück gefahren, und habe die schöne Aussicht genossen 
Zum Schluß hatte ich dann 91,2km-1256Hm-bei einer Fahrzeit von 4:25min auf der Uhr. Klasse Tour Kai 
Morgen muß ich pausieren. Oma feiert Geburtstag!


----------



## GeJott (19. Juni 2006)

Hi Iggy,

Da waren wir ja garnicht weit voneinander entfernt. Wir Mausbacher sind Samstag ebenfalls in den Hängen bei Niedeggen herumgeturnt.

Gerd


----------



## IGGY (19. Juni 2006)

Hattet Ihr denn einen Termin eingetragen? Wenn ja habe ich den garnicht gesehen. Sonst hätte man ja auch zusammen fahren können!


----------



## GeJott (20. Juni 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hattet Ihr denn einen Termin eingetragen? Wenn ja habe ich den garnicht gesehen. Sonst hätte man ja auch zusammen fahren können!



Nein, diesmal hat sich niemand zur Termineingabe aufraffen können. 
Generell wird aber Samstags ab 13:00 Uhr in Mausbach gestartet.

Gerd


----------



## Knax (3. Juli 2006)

N´abend zusammen!

kurze info zur tour eben: habe den sturz soweit gut überstanden... ellbogen ist zwar etwas dick, aber wenn es sonst nichts ist   die felge lasse ich morgen früh wieder fein einspeichen - will ja nach verviers "tour" gucken fahren
dank noch mal an Kai & Ingo... fürs handy und für die hilfe  

glück auf!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (3. Juli 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> N´abend zusammen!
> 
> kurze info zur tour eben: habe den sturz soweit gut überstanden... ellbogen ist zwar etwas dick, aber wenn es sonst nichts ist   die felge lasse ich morgen früh wieder fein einspeichen - will ja nach verviers "tour" gucken fahren
> dank noch mal an Kai & Ingo... fürs handy und für die hilfe
> ...



hallo max,

wir sind gerade eben zurück von der tour.

da bin ich ja froh, dass soweit nichts schlimmes passiert ist.
du warst ja auch nicht langsam. dann viel spass morgen !

gruß kai


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2006)

Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Knax (4. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn passiert?


...auf dem schotterweg richtung dresbach-trail (kurz hinter der schranke) habe ich mich in voller fahrt in einen ast eingeharkt, lenker umgerissen und dann lag ich da...da bin ich tausendmal gefahren...keine ahnung warum ich so nen scheiss mache   
naja... rad wird gleich eingespeicht und dann ab richtung belgien  

mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2006)

Dann mal dir und deinem Rad gute Besserung 

Ich gucke heute Nachmittag bei Valkenburg die vorletzte Bergwertung bei Trintelen.


----------



## GeJott (5. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal dir und deinem Rad gute Besserung
> 
> Ich gucke heute Nachmittag bei Valkenburg die vorletzte Bergwertung bei Trintelen.




Dann waren wir ja nicht von einander entfernt gewesen. 
Ich war ebenfalls in Trintelen. Da war ja echt die Hölle los  

Gerd


----------



## IGGY (5. Juli 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf dem schotterweg richtung dresbach-trail (kurz hinter der schranke) habe ich mich in voller fahrt in einen ast eingeharkt, lenker umgerissen und dann lag ich da...da bin ich tausendmal gefahren...keine ahnung warum ich so nen scheiss mache
> naja... rad wird gleich eingespeicht und dann ab richtung belgien
> 
> mfg
> Knax


Und hat der Ganser es wieder hinbekommen? Wie geht es Dir? Du hast nochmal Glück gehabt, oder besser gesagt wir beide. Hätte ja nicht viel gefehlt da hättest du mich mit umgerissen. 
Heute sind wir auch nochmal gefahren. 
War wieder mächtig heiß obwohl wir schon um 8.30 Uhr gestartet sind.


----------



## Knax (6. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Und hat der Ganser es wieder hinbekommen? Wie geht es Dir?


...klar hat der "händler meines vertrauens" das hinbekommen   kann es heute abholen! mir geht es wieder zu 99% gut   muss ja fit werden, damit ich die alten herren endlich mal am berg stehen lassen kann --> 3 wochen biken im tessin! 

mfg
Knax alias zukünftiger *georessourcenmanagement-student*


----------



## IGGY (6. Juli 2006)

Schön zu hören das es besser geht. 
Aber wie sagte Kai schon?!
Da hast du wohl was falsch gemacht wenn du jetzt noch trainieren mußt um uns alte Männer am Berg stehen zu lassen


----------



## Knax (7. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schön zu hören das es besser geht.
> Aber wie sagte Kai schon?!
> Da hast du wohl was falsch gemacht wenn du jetzt noch trainieren mußt um uns alte Männer am Berg stehen zu lassen



Moin zusammen!

wer hat denn gesagt, dass ihr zwei konkurrenten seid??? ich habe da eher angst vor belgiern 

mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (7. Juli 2006)

"Hetzmodus ein" Aehm das ist doch noch schlimmer. Wenn du uns nicht packst, dann wirst du die alten Belgier doch erst recht nicht packen 
"Hetzmodus aus"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (8. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit,

nach dem ich aus dem Kurzurlaub Schweiz zurück gekehrt bin, mal die Frage, ob morgen jemand biken will.
Heute brauche ich noch, um mein Rad nach den langen Anstiegen wieder zu pflegen. Waren einfach ungewohnte Bodenverhältnisse. 







Frisch asphaltiert. Keine Schlaglöscher. 

Aber zum Glück gab es auch unaufgeräumte Wege, die schon wieder mehr an unsere Strassenmeistereien erinnert haben.







Grüße

 HU

Quellen:
Fotos made by spitfire4


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juli 2006)

Schöne Bilder und willkommen zurück!

Hab mich morgen spontan mit den Ombas verabredet. War ja diese Woche krank und wollte morgen nichts allzu heftiges machen. Wie es aussieht, fahren wir allerdings erst um 11. Ist ja nicht deine Zeit.

Grüüüße XCR

Nachtrag: Der GPS-Empfänger im Tachoformat liegt quasi schon bereit!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder und willkommen zurück!



Wenn Du Lust hast auf meiner HP gibt es mehr davon.

z.B. solche






solche






solche






solche






solche






und solche 






Viel Spaß dabei 

VG

Hmm, habe gerade gesehen das die Bilder auf der HP nicht der Reihenfolge entsprechen. Aber ich arbeite dran

Jetzt funzt es


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2006)




----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juli 2006)

Kurz nochmal Werbung in eigener Sache  

Habe auf meiner HP unter Touren auch die passenden Berichte fertig.

VG


----------



## IGGY (21. Juli 2006)

Hi
Mal eine Frage! Im anderen Thread wurde angesprochen das wir Sonntag nochmal eine nette Runde drehen. Bleibt es dabei? Ralph hast du eine nette Tour parat? Wenn es dabei bleibt währe ein Termin nicht schlecht.


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juli 2006)

Ich melde mich noch...im anderen Thread 
Eine nette Tour sollte doch kein Problem sein 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. Juli 2006)

Ich habe es nur hier reingesetzt, da ich gehört habe das eventuell noch andere aus Düren kommen wollten. Dann gucken die bestimmt hier rein. Also Termin ist hier!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es nur hier reingesetzt, da ich gehört habe das eventuell noch andere aus Düren kommen wollten. Dann gucken die bestimmt hier rein. Also Termin ist hier!


Und wo würden die zu uns stoßen ? Wir können ja zur WBTS fahren. Ich denke auch das, wir schon etwas früher in Vicht sind - so etwa 11:45. An der Talsperre dann kurz nach 12.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. Juli 2006)

Habe eben die Treffpunkte/Zeiten geringfügig angepaßt ! Klick...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. Juli 2006)

Geht alles klar. Die kommen dann zur WBTS! Bis Morgen 
Jetzt erstmal duschen. Haben ein wenig geschwitzt Heute!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Juli 2006)

Meik, du Memme! Du warst in Pracht und bist nicht gefahren? Schönwetterradler! Schlammschlachtverweigerer! Seinradnichtputzenwoller! Vordergeilenwurzelabfahrtdrücker! Rennradfahrer!

Grüüüße


----------



## redrace (24. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Meik, du Memme! Du warst in Pracht und bist nicht gefahren? Schönwetterradler! Schlammschlachtverweigerer! Seinradnichtputzenwoller! Vordergeilenwurzelabfahrtdrücker! Rennradfahrer!
> 
> Grüüüße



HUHU

Also das war so!! Ich bin eigentlich die gesamte Saison mit Schmerzen im rechten Ellebogen gefahren!! Jetzt habe ich mal drei Wochen Pause gemacht und bin seid 9 Tagen das erstemal ohne Schmerzen!! Da wollte ich nichts riskieren und habe die Saison schon vorzeitig für beendet erklärt!! Vielleicht fahre ich noch ín Herdorf und Büschel, da muss ich aber erstmal wieder in ein Motivationhoch kommen!! 
Zur Strafe durfte ich dann mit dem Moped eine Stunde im Regen nach hause fahren und zwei Stunden Moped putzen!!


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2006)

Dir sei verziehen! Wenn du bald 'ganz sicher' wieder schmerzfrei bist, können wie gerne das eine oder andere Ründchen zusammen fahren, damit du leichter in das 'Motivationshoch' kommst


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juli 2006)

Für Frühaufsteher und Langstreckenspezialisten: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2902


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. Juli 2006)

Zu einem Eifelmarathon sind heute morgen Happy_User und XCRacer ab der Wehebachtalsperre angetreten. Tagesziel war das Belgenbachtal, dass wir über Raffelsbrand, Kalltalsperre und Simmerath dann auch recht zügig erreichten.

Die feinen Trails dort genossen und über die Wanderwege bei Hammer nach Dedenborn. Heim gings über Ölmühle, Kesternich, Schmidt, Zerkall zum Kanaldeckelzählen hinauf nach Bergstein. Ich habe 41 Gullydeckel gezählt 

Über'n Rennweg nach Schevenhütte, wo wir uns wieder trennten. Ich hatte 104km, 5:36h und ca.1300Hm auf dem Tacho. Wetter hat gepasst. 1km vor Dürwiß fing's an zu regen...

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Friedi071174 (1. August 2006)

Hallo,

wir würden gern mal zu zweit bei euch mitfahren, ich bin letztes WE 50 km 687hm gefahren, auch mit kurzem stop auf der Staumauer, mein Kumpel ist da schon fitter (Rursee 80km). Aber da ich mich in der Gegend auskenne, könnte ich auch zur Not irgendwo aussteigen und abkürzen.
Fahrt ihr am WE oder nächstes WE?
Wenn ja, wie immer um 11Uhr?

Gruß Lutz


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. August 2006)

Hallo Lutz,

es gibt hier einige Threads, die aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen die WBTS anfahren:

Touren ab und um Roetgen - nightride & co

MTB-Touren-Treff in Stolberg-Mausbach

MTB Touren-Treff am Omerbach (Eschweiler)

Also einfach beobachten. Bei allen sind "Gastfahrer" herzlich willkommen. Der WBTS-Thread ist zzt. etwas ruhiger, aber auch hier wird sich immer mal wieder für Touren verabredet.

Übrigens, es gibt viele schöne Trails in unserer Umgebung, am besten einfach mal bei einer Tour mitfahren. Die Highlights werden sicherlich nicht hier breitgetreten. Das Insiderwissen wird nur intern weitergegeben, aber dann richtig.  

Happy Trails
RSH


----------



## Happy_User (1. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Zu einem Eifelmarathon sind heute morgen Happy_User und XCRacer ab der Wehebachtalsperre angetreten. Tagesziel war das Belgenbachtal, dass wir über Raffelsbrand, Kalltalsperre und Simmerath dann auch recht zügig erreichten.
> 
> Die feinen Trails dort genossen und über die Wanderwege bei Hammer nach Dedenborn. Heim gings über Ölmühle, Kesternich, Schmidt, Zerkall zum Kanaldeckelzählen hinauf nach Bergstein. Ich habe 41 Gullydeckel gezählt
> 
> ...


Hi René,

war ein schnelles Ründchen.  Wollte eigentlich die letzten Kilometer ausrollen und noch an der Eisdiele stoppen. Allerdings haben mich die Vorboten des Regen noch zu Höchstleistungen getrieben. Passend an der Garage fing es richtig an zu regnen. Bei mir waren es dann 114 km bei 1500 hm.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## IGGY (1. August 2006)

Hi Lutz
Wir fahren am WE, jedoch nicht an der WBTS sondern den Marathon in Nutscheid. Nächste Woche wird aber bestimmt wieder gefahren ab WBTS!
Wie aber RS-Hunter schon geschrieben hat. Es gibt jede Menge Treffs in der Umgebung mit echt netten Leuten wo man sich immer anschliessen kann. Vieleicht hat ja ein anderer Treff eine Tour für Sonntag in Planung!? Ansonsten bis nächsten Sonntag


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vieleicht hat ja ein anderer Treff eine Tour für Sonntag in Planung!? Ansonsten bis nächsten Sonntag


Ich bin am Samstag im Ahrtal und am Sonntag ist Fam.-Tag 
Viel Spaß in Nutscheid !

Ralph


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2006)

So ich hole den Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung hervor.
Wir drehen am Samstag eine Runde. Treffpunkt ist in Venwegen am Sportplatz um 14 Uhr. Wir können auch noch dann gegen 14.30Uhr zur WBTS kommen. Nur vorher bescheid sagen wenn noch jemand mitkommt.


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2006)

Samstag laufe ich einen Volkslauf in Eschweiler.

Was ist mit Sonntag?


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2006)

Eher nicht. Da soll das Wetter schlechter werden. Nicht das ich jetzt verweichlicht bin oder so. Aber bin noch nicht 100% wieder fit. Da fahre ich lieber bei wärmeren Temperaturen und schönerem Wetter.


----------



## Knax (1. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag laufe ich einen Volkslauf in Eschweiler.
> 
> Was ist mit Sonntag?



Hallo zusammen!

dann sehen wir uns...ich laufe um 17uhr die 10km... sonntag wäre ich bei einer lockeren runde dabei  

mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (1. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hole den Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung hervor.
> Wir drehen am Samstag eine Runde. Treffpunkt ist in Venwegen am Sportplatz um 14 Uhr. Wir können auch noch dann gegen 14.30Uhr zur WBTS kommen. Nur vorher bescheid sagen wenn noch jemand mitkommt.



HUHU

Wie lange wollt Ihr den fahren??


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2006)

Hm darüber haben wir noch garnicht geredet. Es sieht aber so aus als ob wir schon um 11.30 Uhr starten! Dann könnten wir um 12 Uhr an der WBTS sein wenn Interesse besteht!?


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2006)

Also! 11.30 Uhr in Vennwegen am Sportplatz! Wenn jemand mit will ab WBTS dann bitte bescheid geben. Ansonsten fahren wir andersrum.


----------



## redrace (1. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hm darüber haben wir noch garnicht geredet. Es sieht aber so aus als ob wir schon um 11.30 Uhr starten! Dann könnten wir um 12 Uhr an der WBTS sein wenn Interesse besteht!?



HUHU
 Zu früh, da bin ich noch den Hund quälen!!


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2006)

Hi Meik

Was ist mit Sonntag?

Gruß René


----------



## redrace (2. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Meik
> 
> Was ist mit Sonntag?
> 
> Gruß René



Da bin ich arbeiten!!


----------



## Happy_User (2. September 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich arbeiten!!


Hi René,

ich nicht.  Wie schaut es so mit 10:00?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## redrace (2. September 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi René,
> 
> ich nicht.  Wie schaut es so mit 10:00?
> 
> ...



Plödmann, Plöder!! Achso um 10:00 bin ich auch arbeiten!!


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es so mit 10:00?


Hi Holger

Bin gestern die 5km in Eschweiler gelaufen. Habe jetzt was dicke Beine und werde später eher was locker und kurz fahren.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (3. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Holger
> 
> Bin gestern die 5km in Eschweiler gelaufen. Habe jetzt was dicke Beine und werde später eher was locker und kurz fahren.
> 
> Gruß René



Hi René,

danke dass Du mich in den Olymp der Heizer erhebst.  
Dabei bin ich immer froh, in meinem Alter noch in den Sattel zu kommen. Alleridngs sollte man schon nach so einem Megathlon etwas kürzer treten.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2006)

Ach das war schon ganz OK. Habe da eine nette Spitze in die Trainingsausfahrt gepackt. Dann die Regeneration noch was mit Alkohol gestreckt, da ist der Trainingseffekt garantiert.


----------



## charly245 (3. September 2006)

Gestern traf sich der WBTS Aussenposten (IGGY und Ich) zu einer gemeinsamen Tour in unseren Wäldern. Es wurde der Trail in Richtung Mulartshütte unter die Stollen genommen um von dort aus den Paternoster hoch in Richtung Simonskall zu fahren. Aus dem Kalltal wurde dann der schöne steile Trail hoch nach Vossenack befahren. Von dauas wieder über Trails und Waldwege Richtung Gottfriedskreuz-Solchbachtal. Vom Solchbachtal aus über Trails nach Mulartshütte und wieder den Trail hoch nach Vennwegen. Am Ende hatten wir 64Km und 1124Hm auf der Uhr. Fazit der Tour. Schön matschig 





Die restlichen Bilder gibt es im Fotoalbum!


----------



## IGGY (3. September 2006)

Klasse Tour und schöner Bericht


----------



## IGGY (8. September 2006)

Hi
Am Sonntag ist wieder eine Tour ab WBTS geplant!
Alle die mit wollen hier eintragen! Marsch,marsch!


----------



## XCRacer (8. September 2006)

Ich laufe am Sonntag den Benefizlauf in Aachen. Schade! Wäre gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (8. September 2006)

Schade. Ein andermal dann. Ich wollte ja auch mal bei den Omba´s mitfahren wenn es zeitlich paßt.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (8. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Am Sonntag ist wieder eine Tour ab WBTS geplant!
> Alle die mit wollen hier eintragen! Marsch,marsch!


Ja Chef ich werd dann an Treffpunkt 3 warten wenn ich denn rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme


----------



## "TWIGGY" (10. September 2006)

HuHu
Bin gerade erst Heim gekommen  versuche jetzt etwas schenller zu schlafen damit auch pünktlich erscheinen kann.Versprechen will ich aber nichts wenn ich um 11.40 nicht da bin dann wird das auch nichts mehr dann fahre ich später eine kleine Runde .

cya


----------



## XCRacer (10. September 2006)

Ich hab's mir überlegt. Das Wetter ist zu schön um nur 20min zu laufen. Ich komme zur WBTS. Fahre euch auf dem Weg von der Staumauer zum Gottfriedskreuz entgegen.

Bis gleich


----------



## IGGY (10. September 2006)

Ok bis gleich


----------



## IGGY (11. September 2006)

Moin Mädels
Gestern trafen sich  um 11.30 Uhr 4 Biker an der WBTS um eine gemeinsame Tour durch die schönen Wälder zu unternehmen.
Von der WBTs aus fuhren wir über den Thönradweg hinauf nach Kleinhau (?) um von dort aus zum Krawutschketurm zu fahren.
Oben angekommen konnte man eine wunderbare Aussicht bei bestem Wetter genießen 
Nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause ging es dann Richtung Zerkall über einen schönen Trail weiter um von daaus über die Felsenabfahrt hoch zur Kapelle zu fahren.
Oben angekommen wurde ein kleiner Trail gesichtet den man dann beschloß zu erkunden. Naja was soll ich sagen. Eine kleine Tragepassage erwartete uns 
Danach fuhren wir von der Kapelle aus runter nach Obermaubach und dann den langen Serpentinenanstieg hoch nach Kleinhau (?).
Oben angekommen kreuzte Happy User unseren Weg der aber anscheinend keine Lust hatte uns zu begrüßen!?
Unser Weg führte dann von Kleinhau rüber zum Brandenburgertor, dann den Trail runter ins Tal und von daaus wieder über einige Trails zum Gottfriedskreuz. Am Forsthaus vor Süssendell trenten sich dann unsere Wege.
Am Ende hatte ich 72km,1197Hm, bei einer Fahrzeit von 3:59min auf meiner Uhr!
Die restlichen Bilder findet Ihr hier!


----------



## rpo35 (11. September 2006)

Nettes Foto IGGY


----------



## IGGY (11. September 2006)

Jo keine Ahnung was das ist!
Ich habe es nun mal einfach als Anhang angehangen!


----------



## Knax (12. September 2006)

Moin Moin,

sry noch mal, dass ich so kurzfristig abgesagt habe... aber die holde weiblichkeit braucht auch mal zeit, gell  

mfg
Knax

P.S.: @René: läufst du am samstag die 5km in würselen? ich laufe dieses mal auch die kürzere distanz...


----------



## IGGY (12. September 2006)

Kein Problem. Wir wahren ja alle mal JUNG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (12. September 2006)

Nee Max. Ich kann am Samstag leider nicht. Kann auch nicht radeln 

Iggy: Ich meinte, das du die Bilder nicht in das ohost-Fotoalbum hochladen sollst, sondern auf den Webspace, den die dir zur Verfügung stellen.
Dann kannst zB. mit zphoto auf deinem Rechner Alben erzeugen und zB. mit Filezilla oder dem ftp-Zugang von ohost per ftp auf diesen Webspace hochladen. DANN kannst du auch vom Forum aus zu den Bildern verlinken.


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Iggy: Ich meinte, das du die Bilder nicht in das ohost-Fotoalbum hochladen sollst, sondern auf den Webspace, den die dir zur Verfügung stellen.
> Dann kannst zB. mit zphoto auf deinem Rechner Alben erzeugen und zB. mit Filezilla oder dem ftp-Zugang von ohost per ftp auf diesen Webspace hochladen. DANN kannst du auch vom Forum aus zu den Bildern verlinken.


Du wirst ihm 'ne Unterrichtsstunde geben müssen - das schnallt der so nicht...


----------



## IGGY (12. September 2006)

So ist es!


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2006)

Bist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste...


----------



## Knax (12. September 2006)

...danke Ralph! danke   obwohl das eigentlich der richtige sagt  

genießt den sonnenschein! ich sitz den ganzen tag in den uni und mache mathe  

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2006)

Ich meinte eigentlich IGGY


----------



## Knax (12. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte eigentlich IGGY


...weiß ich doch! habe mich nur für deine bemerkung über _Ingos alte_r amüsiert  

mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (16. September 2006)

Hallo Ingo (Iggy)

Wünsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Halt die Ohren steif und die Kette stramm.

Gruß René


----------



## GeJott (16. September 2006)

Hi Iggy,

Glückwunsch auch aus Mausbach  

Lass Dich ordentlich feiern  

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2006)

Mojähn,

IGGY: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!  Bleib gesund und fit und feier schön heute !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (16. September 2006)

Hy Ingo,

auch von mir und den restlichen Ombas alles Gute!


----------



## Knax (17. September 2006)

Guten Morgen,

natürlich auch von mir alles juute - nachträglich! konnte leider gestern nicht ins netz, weil mein pc rumgesponnen hat  

@all: wer startet nächstes wochenende bei den belgischen marathonmeisterschaften in verviers? ich überlege noch, da ich im moment nur mein trainingsbike (starrgabel, 2 kettenblätter) habe...mein principia rahmen ist so gut wie aufm schrottplatz  

mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (17. September 2006)

Danke an alle für die Glückwünsche


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

@IGGY: Ist das nichts für Dich ?


----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2006)

Der Rennzwerg ist doch zu klein! Ab 175cm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

Außerdem brauchen wir dafür keine Profifotografen, das machen wir alles selbst


----------



## IGGY (26. September 2006)

Das gehört in den anderen Thread


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das gehört in den anderen Thread


ok, moment...


----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2006)

Wie schade! Der andere Thread wurde bereinigt 
Hier hat man aber auch nirgends seinen Spaß


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

Hast Du 'ne Ahnung warum ? Da war doch nichts schlimmes dabei !?


----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2006)

Wohlmöglich, weil das hier langsam zum Spießerforum mutiert...


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

Wobei das Posting von eben wirklich daneben war...


----------



## XCRacer (29. September 2006)

Auch wenn sie schon länger nicht mehr online war, *wünsche ich Tweety66 alles Gute zum Geburtstag*! Meik wird's ihr schon mitteilen...


----------



## redrace (29. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie schon länger nicht mehr online war, *wünsche ich Tweety66 alles Gute zum Geburtstag*! Meik wird's ihr schon mitteilen...



HUHU

Mach ich doch glatt!!


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie schon länger nicht mehr online war, *wünsche ich Tweety66 alles Gute zum Geburtstag*! Meik wird's ihr schon mitteilen...


Von mir auch...hab Meik eben schon eine PM geschickt !

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Meik: Hast Du am Montag nicht auch zufällig frei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (29. September 2006)

Oh. Ja von mir auch alles alles Liebe zum Geburtstag. Lass dich von Mike mal richtig verwöhnen


----------



## redrace (1. Oktober 2006)

HUHU

Ich soll mal schön DANKE sagen und das es gaaanz Nett ist, dass Ihr an Sie gedacht habt!!


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2006)

Es hat jemand *Geburtstag*! Nämlich der liebe *Meik, alias redrace*!

Alles Guuute!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute !!!!!!!! ...und lasst euch mal wieder hier blicken 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## redrace (25. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Es hat jemand *Geburtstag*! Nämlich der liebe *Meik, alias redrace*!
> 
> Alles Guuute!





rpo35 schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute !!!!!!!! ...und lasst euch mal wieder hier blicken
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



HUHU

Danke!! Aber habt Ihr kein Bett??  An dem wieder blicken lassen arbeite ich zur Zeit!!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> Danke!! Aber habt Ihr kein Bett?? An dem wieder blicken lassen arbeite ich zur Zeit!!


Vom zu lange Liegen bekomme ich immer Rückenschmerzen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi Meik,

auch alles Gute      von dem, der sich derzeit auch nicht blicken läßt. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (25. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Lass dich reichlich beschenken. Und he! Egal was die anderen sagen. Du siehst super aus für dein alter


----------



## redrace (25. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles alles Gute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUHU

Darum auch meine Signatur:
Was andere von mir denken, kann für mein Leben nie so wichtig sein, wie das was ich von mir selber denke.   

@all

Danke für die Grüße!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Oktober 2006)

He alles gute zum Meik. Habe das gerade durch zufall gesehen.
Ich  bestelle dir das auch vom Bonne, den ich morgen sehe, wetten der hat keine ahnung davon. Wir sehen uns beim Chaka Cup,oder ???


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2006)

Hallo
Fährt am Sonntag Morgen jemand?


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2006)

Guten Morgen,

da keiner von den "sonst üblichen" Geburtstagsgartulaten etwas geschrieben hat und ich andererseits auch nicht weiss in welchem Thread Jörg alias Spitfire sich zzt. austobt, nehme ich diesen hier um es zu tun!

::   ::   ::   

Jörg, alles gute zum Geburtstag! 

::   ::   ::   

 Feier schön (vielleicht, hast Du ja auch hineingefeiert  )  

und viele 

Grüße aus dem verregneten Ombananien

Georg


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2006)

Und woher hast du die Info wenn ich mal fragen darf ? Ich glaub ich hab Tomaten auf den Augen 
Ich sehe da den guten alten Pink-Floyd in der heutigen Liste, der ja eine ganze Weile vor allem mit euch Omerbachern unterwegs war.
Hat aich zwar ewig nicht gemeldet hier, aber sag trotzdem mal Happy Birthday 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und woher hast du die Info wenn ich mal fragen darf ? Ich glaub ich hab Tomaten auf den Augen



Ja, das sind die kleinen Geheimisse. Aber wer einmal in meinem persönlichen Kalender gelandet ist, den vergess ich dann auch nicht mehr so schnell. Da er aber sein Geb-Datum in der Signatur nicht verrät, bin ich doch noch etwas ins zweifeln gekommen, ob ich mich beim Eintragen vertan habe,... aber hier der Beweis ... denn letztes Jahr war es auch schon so  





rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da den guten alten Pink-Floyd in der heutigen Liste, der ja eine ganze Weile vor allem mit euch Omerbachern unterwegs war.
> Hat aich zwar ewig nicht gemeldet hier, aber sag trotzdem mal Happy Birthday



Aber da hast natürlich Recht und noch einen draufgesetzt.  
Falls Andreas ja doch nochmal hier lesen sollte 

Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag

 

Grüße
Georg


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> J...Aber wer einmal in meinem persönlichen Kalender gelandet ist, den vergess ich dann auch nicht mehr so schnell...


Pah, wer sein Datum aus der Sig nimmt, kriegt auch keine Grüße 
Quatsch, auch von mir natürlich alles Gute Jörg ...und feier schön !!

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Und dem Andreas hab ich 'ne Mail geschickt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Jörg. Wird Zeit, dass wir nochmal 'ne Runde zusammen drehen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. November 2006)

@ die alten WBTS Haudegen,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Dachte ich könnte mich ungeschoren davon machen  

@ RS-Hunter, jooo habe reingefeiert. Und so fühl ich mich auch :kotz: 

@ XCRacer, jooo auch Du hast Recht. Werde es demnächst nochmal zeitlich wie auch konditionell einrichten  

Danke und Gruß

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2006)

@ Jörg  Alles gute nachträglich auch von mir. Sorry! Habe nicht mehr hier reingeschaut.
@ ALL
Ich habe für Sonntag nochmal einen Termin gemacht. Vieleicht finden sich ja nochmal ein paar Biker an der WBTS ein zum gemütlichen biken!?
Würde mich freuen nochmal ein paar ALTE Gesichter zu sehen.
Hier gehts zum Termin!


----------



## Boris75 (21. November 2006)

Hi Iggy ,
wenn das Wetter Sonntag passt bin ich dabei . Komm dann zum Sportplatzt .
Fahr zwar Sonntags eigentlich nicht aber da ich nicht Arbeiten muß und die Perle auch nicht da ist und ich sonst nichts mit mir anzufangen weiß werd ich es wohl nochmal wagen . Ist ja auch das letzte Wochenende in diesem Jahr für mich da ich im Dezember Winterpause mache um dann im neuen Jahr wieder voll motiviert durchzustarten !

Gruß
Boris


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2006)

In einer halben Stunde vom Sportplatz bis zur WBTS ist 'ne kleine Hetzjagd. Ich hab da Erfahrung mit  
Ich kann noch nix sagen; mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter am WE macht...

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: @Boris: Denk an die Idioten


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2006)

@ Boris Super. Schön das du dabei bist 
@ Ralph Ich hoffe mal du meinst nicht uns mit Idioten 
Vieleicht hast du aber recht. Ich mache den Treffpunkt an der  WBTS um 11.15 Uhr!


----------



## charly245 (21. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen nochmal ein paar ALTE Gesichter zu sehen.
> Hier gehts zum Termin!



also da du nochmal ein altes gesicht sehen willst....hab ich mich ma eingetragen!

bis dahin,
gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> also da du nochmal ein altes gesicht sehen willst....hab ich mich ma eingetragen!
> 
> bis dahin,
> gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


>


Ich komme nicht


----------



## IGGY (22. November 2006)

Dann hätte da auch Fossil gestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Dann hätte da auch Fossil gestanden


Das kann man auch netter sagen..."Urgestein" z.b.  Geh mal früher ins Bett


----------



## GeJott (23. November 2006)

habe mich mal eingetragen. 

Würde mich zwischen 10:45 und 11:00 am Forsthaus Süssendell zu Euch gesellen.

Gerd


----------



## IGGY (24. November 2006)

Schön das du dabei bist


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2006)

Nee Leute, ich bin definitiv nicht dabei. Ich war heute unterwegs und meine Beine sind schwer wie blei ...vom Laufen denke ich...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (26. November 2006)

N´abend zusammen!

dann bin ich mal der erste: klasse tour war das mit euch!!! super wetterchen und lustige, homogene truppe  

wollte um 16 uhr zu oma & opa kuchen essen gehen, komm da an und es ist KEIN EINZIGES STÜCK mehr da   unfassbar  

guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## GeJott (26. November 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> N´abend zusammen!
> 
> dann bin ich mal der erste: klasse tour war das mit euch!!! super wetterchen und lustige, homogene truppe
> 
> ...



Haste wenigstens Sonntagsgeld bekommen ?  

Fand ebenfalls , dass es eine gelungene Runde war !  

Schönen Restsonntag noch !
Gerd


----------



## IGGY (26. November 2006)

HI
Ja das war mal wieder eine Klasse Tour mit Euch 
Ist Herr Meier gut nach Hause gekommen? 
@ Branderstier Klasse durchgehalten 
Bilder-Bericht-Tourdaten kommen Morgen. Ich leg mich jetzt was zu meiner Frau auf die Couch.


----------



## Stuck_Mojo (26. November 2006)

War ne tolle Tour mit euch, auch wenn ich nicht bis zum Schluß dabei war. Bin zurück zur Talsperre über Zweifall und Mulartshütte bis Venwegen gefahren. 
Schöne Woche und frohes Schaffen


----------



## IGGY (26. November 2006)

Hi 
Klasse das es geklappt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (27. November 2006)

Hi,
hoffe nicht das ich euch zu sehr aufgehalten habe. Tolle Tour, gute Gruppe, alles o.K.
Habe mich nach 93 km den Rest des Tages vors TV gesetzt. Ich hoffe das ist in euren Augen i.O. Werde aber an mir arbeiten.

Und Tschüß


----------



## Dix (27. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> HI
> Ja das war mal wieder eine Klasse Tour mit Euch
> Ist Herr Meier gut nach Hause gekommen?
> @ Branderstier Klasse durchgehalten
> Bilder-Bericht-Tourdaten kommen Morgen. Ich leg mich jetzt was zu meiner Frau auf die Couch.




Hat viel Spaß gemacht, freu mich schon auf das nächste mal.


----------



## IGGY (27. November 2006)

branderstier schrieb:


> Habe mich nach 93 km den Rest des Tages vors TV gesetzt. Ich hoffe das ist in euren Augen i.O.



Ne sorry das geht ja nunmal garnicht. Also hättest ruhig noch einen Rekomlauf machen können. Fauler Hund


----------



## IGGY (27. November 2006)

Gestern trafen sich 11 MTB´ler(Branderstier,Herr Meier,Knax,Charly245,Dix,GeJott,Boris,Penny,Guido,Ingo,IGGY) nach langer Zeit nochmal auf der WBTS Mauer um eine gemeinsame Tour ins Kalltal zu fahren. 




Wir fuhren über den Thönradweg hinauf nach Großhau um von dauaus über den Dressbachtrail nach Obermaubach zu gelangen.












In Obermaubach sind wir dann über die Staumauer gefahren. Drüben angekommen zeigte uns Penny einen schönen knackigen Anstieg hinauf in Richtung Kapelle. 
An der Kapelle wurde dann kurz Rast gemacht um einen Riegel zu futtern.
Dann sind wir den Anstieg nach Nidegen hoch um dann über die Felsenabfahrt runter nach Zerkall zu gelangen.




Am Ruhrradweg trenten sich dann Guido-Ingo und Penny von uns um Ihren Heimweg in Richtung Düren wieder anzutreten.
Wir fuhren dann durchs Kalltal hoch zum Jägerhaus wo eine wahnsinnig schöne Aussicht auf uns wartete.




Als letzte Abfahrt wurde dann der Paternoster unter die Stollen genommen um ins Solchbachtal zu gelangen, und von daaus nach Vicht zu fahren. In Vicht trenten Sich dann unser aller Wege.
Knax-Branderstier und meine Wenigkeit sind dann über Breinig wieder nach Hause gefahren.
Zum Schluß hatte ich folgende Daten auf meiner Uhr.
88km-5:36min-1237Hm!
Fazit: Richtig geile Tour mit netten Leuten. Sollten wir wiederholen 
Rest der Bilder könnt Ihr hier anschauen!


----------



## XCRacer (27. November 2006)

Scheint eine schöne Tour gewesen zu sein. Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber mein Knie lässt das noch nicht zu.

Habe auf meiner HP zu dem Bericht verlinkt.

Gruß René


----------



## IGGY (27. November 2006)

Nächstes mal wieder. Währe schön Dich nochmal zu sehen! Wenn es zeitlich mal paßt mit meinen neuen Schichten werde ich mich aber mal bei Euch anschließen zu einem Ründchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido11 (27. November 2006)

klasse Tour,klasser Bericht!!!


----------



## Penny (28. November 2006)

Echt ne schöne Tour, kann mich da nur anschliesen! Homogene Truppe, gutes Tempo!! Hoffe mal das es bald noch zu so einer tollen Tour kommt! Bin leider 1 km vor der Heimat tierisch auf die Fre... geflogen, wegen so nem Blöden Autofahrer:-((( Rad ganz aber Hand Defekt!!!
@ Iggy Klasse Bericht!!!


----------



## GeJott (28. November 2006)

Dann gute Besserung !

Gerd


----------



## IGGY (28. November 2006)

Ups Penny. Dann mal auch gute Besserung von mir!


----------



## Penny (28. November 2006)

Danke!!! Geht bald wieder!!!


----------



## Knax (9. Dezember 2006)

Moinsen,

Ingo und Kai wollten heute ein ründchen drehen, ich muss aber gleich ne runde arbeiten gehen   wird also nichts heute...

wie schauts mit morgen aus??? wer hat zeit und lust? tour sollte schon mindestens 3h dauern (sehr sehr lockeres tempo)!

ansonsten schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## branderstier (9. Dezember 2006)

Hi Max,
was hälts du von Sonntag 10.00 an der Bahnhofsvision in Knolle. Ziel können wir ja dann noch festlegen. 
Hast du bei deiner Tempovorgabe an mich gedacht??? Du weist ja, "betreutes fahren". 
Kannst mich auch anrufen 0171/5846466.

Und Tschüß


----------



## Knax (9. Dezember 2006)

... 10 uhr hmm... 11 fände ich besser  
würde sogar mit dem neuen rad anrücken!!!

mfg
Max


----------



## La Bruja (9. Dezember 2006)

Schade, ich kann nicht.......will auch dein neues Bikes sehn ...hast du noch kein Foto.....dann wirds aber Zeit!!!

PS..lass dich noch mal sehn
lieben gruß


----------



## branderstier (9. Dezember 2006)

ok, 
treffen wir uns auf der Mitte??? 10.30 in Knolle.
Kann nämlich nicht so ganz lange. Habe der Familie einen Weihnachtsmarktbummel versprochen.
Bis moijen oder fonen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (9. Dezember 2006)

hallo max,

kommt ihr auch an vicht vorbei?

würde eventuell mitkommen.
wann könntet ihr hier sein?

gruß kai


----------



## Knax (9. Dezember 2006)

branderstier schrieb:


> ok,
> treffen wir uns auf der Mitte??? 10.30 in Knolle.
> Kann nämlich nicht so ganz lange. Habe der Familie einen Weihnachtsmarktbummel versprochen.
> Bis moijen oder fonen



Hallo,

wir machen es wie folgt: du kommst nach breinig, so gegen 10:45 dahin, wo ich dich letztens mit Ingo getroffen habe (an der landstrasse)... von da aus fahren wir dann nach vicht und holen Kai ab... das dürfte so gegen 11:10 sein.

OK??


mfg
Max


----------



## charly245 (10. Dezember 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir machen es wie folgt: du kommst nach breinig, so gegen 10:45 dahin, wo ich dich letztens mit Ingo getroffen habe (an der landstrasse)... von da aus fahren wir dann nach vicht und holen Kai ab... das dürfte so gegen 11:10 sein.
> 
> ...




tut mir leid....aber ich muß leider absagen!
habe eine verabredung am frühen nachmittag verpennt. 
eine tour von 3 bis 4 stunden ist dann für mich zu lange.

ich hoffe, dass es vieleicht nächste woche klappt.
wünsche euch eine schöne tour morgen

gruß kai


----------



## Knax (10. Dezember 2006)

branderstier schrieb:


> ok,
> treffen wir uns auf der Mitte??? 10.30 in Knolle.
> Kann nämlich nicht so ganz lange. Habe der Familie einen Weihnachtsmarktbummel versprochen.
> Bis moijen oder fonen



...Moin Moin!
keine rückmeldung? dann leg ich mich wieder ins bett  

Knax
0177 1642790


----------



## branderstier (10. Dezember 2006)

morgen,
jetzt wirds schwierig.!!!
gestern rief mich jemand an der evtl.??? um 10.30 nach Knolle kommt.
Wir / ich versuchen dann um 1045 in Breinig zu sein.
Ich denke das klappt.
Bis gleich


----------



## IGGY (10. Dezember 2006)

Viel Spaß. Ich baue mein Rad auseinander! Ich fahre nicht mehr


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Viel Spaß. Ich baue mein Rad auseinander! Ich fahre nicht mehr


Winterschlaf ?


----------



## Penny (10. Dezember 2006)

Profis müssen auch mal Winterpause machen!!!! Oder Angst mit V-Brakes im Winter bzw. im Schnee zu fahren!?!? ))


----------



## Knax (10. Dezember 2006)

Penny schrieb:


> Profis müssen auch mal Winterpause machen!!!! Oder Angst mit V-Brakes im Winter bzw. im Schnee zu fahren!?!? ))



...höre ich da einen ironischen unterton raus??? V-BRAKE for ever   (aber nur noch mit keramikfelgen  ).

guten start in die woche @ all!!!

Knax alias *B.Sc. in GRM*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (11. Dezember 2006)

Hahaha. Ne ich meinte Gabel raus und zum Service und umlackieren. Schaltwerk abbauen und wegschicken zum tunen. Reifen runterschmeißen und auf die neuen warten. Bremsen abbauen und die Montage für die neuen vorbereiten.Alles abbauen, reinigen und neu fetten. Und dann ins Studio bei dem bescheidenen Wetter!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2006)

Geburtstagsmelder Ralph hat wohl schon geschlafen.
*Kai hat heute Geburtstag!*

Alles Gute von mir und den Ombas, viel Gesundheit, viele Kilometer und schnelle Beine


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich werd' alt  ...
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kai !!   
Das mit dem gemeinsamen Bierchen klappt bestimmt bald mal  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## branderstier (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Kai,
alles gute auch vom "Branderstier" auch Peter genannt.

Bis zur nächsten betreuten Tour u. Tschüß


----------



## IGGY (15. Dezember 2006)

Von uns vieren aus Knolle auch alles alles Liebe zum Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rest Heute Abend


----------



## GeJott (15. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche. 

Lass Dich feiern  und reich beschenken. 

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (15. Dezember 2006)

hallo leutz,

ich möchte mich hiermit herzlich für die netten wünsche bedanken.

wünsche euch allen einen schönen abend!

übrigens: fährt sonntag jemand?

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2007)

Es gibt immer einen Grund, diesen Thread auszugraben!

Diesmal ist es der Geburtstag von

*DIRK S. !!!*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag von mir und den wilden Ombas !

Lass dich mal wieder blicken! MIT RAD!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dirk !!   
Was macht der Sport ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (16. Januar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dirk !!
> Was macht der Sport ?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Danke für die Glückwünsche!  
Schön das Ihr noch an mich denkt...

Sport mache ich auch noch.  
Zur Zeit mehr laufen. Versuche in diesem Jahr mal
wieder ordentlich zu BIKEN!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Januar 2007)

Arghh ! Habe ich erst jetzt gelesen  
High Dirk Du alter Spinner, ähmmm Spinning-Biker  
Auch von mir nachträglich noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag    
Müssen nochmal unbedingt gemeinsam ne schöne Tour machen. Man sieht sich  

VG

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (19. Februar 2007)

Geburtstagmeld !!!

Frank S., einer der Gründerväter dieses Treffs, hat heute Geburtstag!

Alles Gute von mir und den Ombas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wann machen wir unsere jährliche Sophienhöhentour? 

Gruß René


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2007)

Mogähn,

auch von mir natürlich alles Gute zum Geburtstag Frank !!  Bleib' immer schön gesund und halte dich fit 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die Glückwünsche.

@XCRacer
Sophietour ist jeder Zeit möglich, aber nur bei gutem Wetter


----------



## charly245 (11. März 2007)

termin für sonntag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4173

treffpunkte können sein:
11:30uhr in vicht 
12:00uhr in venwegen am sportplatz
12:40uhr wbts


tempo sollte wirklich locker sein.....trails sind demnach auch nich viele dabei
falls jemand mitmöchte...bitte eintragen!

bis dahin,

kai


----------



## XCRacer (11. März 2007)

Sunday is Raceday!

Vielleicht bin ich nächsten Sonntag dabei. 

Viel Spaaaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (12. März 2007)

night-ride gefällig ????

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4187

treffpunkte:
18:30uhr vicht
19:00uhr venwegen

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (12. März 2007)

Ich bin dabei. Juhu der WBTS Thread lebt wieder


----------



## Knax (13. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

sry jungs, aber ich versuche jetzt nachmittags bei licht meine runden zu drehen.

mfg
Max


----------



## charly245 (14. März 2007)

heute ne lockere runde mit DIX gedreht.

es ging über venwegen, mückenloch, solchbachtal, jägerhaus zum gatter und dann wieder zurück am kartoffelbaum vorbei richtung mausbach und vicht.

war ne nette runde!!!!
und weil es so nett war.....
gibts das am freitag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4204

start ist 17:00uhr in vicht vorm laden von jj-zweiradsport!
eventuell auch 15minuten später!

weitere treffpunkte (wbts, venwegen usw.)möglich.

tempo ist wie ausgeschrieben langsam!

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## charly245 (14. März 2007)

Knax schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> sry jungs, aber ich versuche jetzt nachmittags bei licht meine runden zu drehen.
> 
> ...




wann gibts denn nochmal ne feine tour zusammen?
treffen wir uns am samstag bei JJ?
wollte morgens mal zur radsaison-eröffnungsparty!
so um 11uhr!

gruß kai


----------



## Knax (14. März 2007)

charly245 schrieb:


> wann gibts denn nochmal ne feine tour zusammen?
> treffen wir uns am samstag bei JJ?
> wollte morgens mal zur radsaison-eröffnungsparty!
> so um 11uhr!
> ...



Hi Kai,

ne samstag geht net, da bin ich auf nem seminar... is im moment so, dass ich gegen mittag nach hause komme und dann kann ich natürlich bei feinstem wetter fahren   am wochenende hab ich leider auch bis mittags immer was zu tun... irgendwoher muss die kohle ja kommen  

bis dann
Max


----------



## XCRacer (15. März 2007)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei !


----------



## Redking (15. März 2007)

@XC Racer du Glückspilz! 
 Nicht das du jetzt nur noch DVD schaust!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. März 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> @XC Racer du Glückspilz!
> Nicht das du jetzt nur noch DVD schaust!



   Herzlichen Glückwunsch René  

VG

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (15. März 2007)

da wird der Name der dvd zum Programm, René


----------



## XCRacer (15. März 2007)

_âStripped" unterscheidet sich von den bekannten MTB Videos; es das kÃ¼nstlerische und kreative Meisterwerk, einer erstklassigen Produktion. Perfektes Licht, erstaunliche Einstellungen, laute Hubschrauber, gefÃ¤hrliche Action.
_

danke fÃ¼r die info. hÃ¤tte ich bestimmt sonst verpasst. 

ist was fÃ¼r unserer nÃ¤chsten Non-Bike-Abend


----------



## charly245 (15. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre ich dabei !




dann hier!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4207

bei dauerregen muß ich aber dann absagen!

noch ne bitte. könntest du dir gedanken um die strecke machen?
ich bin die vergangenen sonntage immer duchs kalltal gefahren und da war immer die hölle los.

bis dahin,
gruß kai


----------



## XCRacer (16. März 2007)

Hab mich mal eingetragen. Sollte das Wetter nicht mitspielen, bin ich auch raus.
Zur Strecke lasse ich mir was einfallen.


----------



## XCRacer (17. März 2007)

_ Am Sonntag zieht ein Regenband durch. (...) Starker Südwestwind, auf West drehend. Gefahr von Sturmböen. 

_Hallo Kai

Bei den Aussichten laufe ich lieber eine Runde bei mir vor der Haustüre. Bis zum nächsten Versuch von "WBTS-Treff Reloaded" 

Gruß René


----------



## charly245 (17. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> _ Am Sonntag zieht ein Regenband durch. (...) Starker Südwestwind, auf West drehend. Gefahr von Sturmböen.
> 
> _Hallo Kai
> 
> ...




hallo rene,

das werde ich wohl auch machen!
die aussichten sind mir auch zu heftig!


dann viel spass morgen!

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (17. März 2007)

@XCRacer:
Der alte Mann scheint wohl ein Schönwetterfahrer zu sein! 
Schönen Abend noch
Oliver


----------



## XCRacer (17. März 2007)

Oli, du junger Hüpfer!

Ab 38 muß man sich schonen 

Gruß in die Vulkaneifel


----------



## charly245 (17. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Oli, du junger Hüpfer!
> 
> Ab 38 muß man sich schonen
> 
> Gruß in die Vulkaneifel




ach ja,

sorry...hab ich eben erst gesehen!

alles gute zum geburtstag von meiner seite!
zwar spät......aber nicht zu spät.
ich hoffe, du hast dich heute schön feiern lassen.

gruß kai


----------



## charly245 (20. März 2007)

hallo,

falls jemand lust hat???

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4224

kurze feierabendrunde am freitag!
ca. 2 bis 3 stunden....je nach wetter, lust und laune!

wenn jemand erst ab 17uhr kann...ist das auch ok!
sollten wir dann nur früh genug klären damit ich den termin dann ändern kann!


gruß kai


----------



## Knax (21. März 2007)

Moin Moin,

wenn ich es rechtzeitig aus aachen schaffe, dann komm ich vorbei. 16:30 müsste aber klargehen...

melde mich vorher nochens bei dir, kai!

mfg
Max


----------



## charly245 (21. März 2007)

Knax schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wenn ich es rechtzeitig aus aachen schaffe, dann komm ich vorbei. 16:30 müsste aber klargehen...
> 
> ...




das ist fein!
wie schon gesagt.....es geht auch etwas später!

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2007)

Ne nicht zu Spät bitte! Bin auch dabei


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. März 2007)

Wenn ich es schaffe pünktlich aus Frankfurt zurück zu kommen bin ich dabei.
Was ist bei euch gemütlich?


----------



## IGGY (22. März 2007)

Wir fahren Grundlage. Vorbereitung für den Gardaseetrip nächste Woche  Der langsamste gibt das Tempo vor. Also keine Bange!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. März 2007)

So schlecht bin ich auch nicht, hoffe ich zumindest.

Wenn´s mir zu heftig sein sollte, bin ja nicht ortsfremd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (22. März 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> So schlecht bin ich auch nicht, hoffe ich zumindest.
> 
> Wenn´s mir zu heftig sein sollte, bin ja nicht ortsfremd...



 So war das auch nicht gemeint. Ich werde wohl eher das Tempo vorgeben


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. März 2007)

So hab ich´s auch nicht verstanden (jetzt schon ;-))


----------



## IGGY (23. März 2007)

Also ich tue mich raus bei dem Wetterchen. Ich werde Morgen Nachmittag und Sonntag Morgen eine Runde drehen.


----------



## charly245 (23. März 2007)

charly245 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> falls jemand lust hat???
> 
> ...




hallo,

sorry, ich nehme den termin raus!
das wetter ist mir auch zu doof!

ich hoffe, das sich noch alle "angemeldeten" vorher informieren!

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. März 2007)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, zumal es Sonttag wieder richtig schön sein soll.
Fahre Sonntag gegen 11:00 2-3 Stunden, jemand Lust?


----------



## charly245 (23. März 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, zumal es Sonttag wieder richtig schön sein soll.
> Fahre Sonntag gegen 11:00 2-3 Stunden, jemand Lust?




bei mir wird es nicht gehen!
wünsche aber viel spaß.

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (23. März 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, zumal es Sonttag wieder richtig schön sein soll.
> Fahre Sonntag gegen 11:00 2-3 Stunden, jemand Lust?



Ich  11 Uhr beim JJ vorm Laden?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. März 2007)

Sonntag 11:00 Uhr am Marktplatz in Gressenich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4236

Können uns auch woanders treffen, von mir aus auch bei JJ.


----------



## IGGY (23. März 2007)

Laß uns lieber den Treffpunkt auf den Mausbacher Markt um 11 Uhr verlegen! Sonst muß ich noch früher los! Ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. März 2007)

OK, dann 11:00 Uhr Mausbach Markt.


----------



## IGGY (25. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs
Das war eine feine Tour Heute. Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt mir den kleinen Ausflug hoch nach Vossenack nicht übel 
Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. März 2007)

Nachdem ich gerade noch einen langen Spaziergang mit Freunden und Hunden hinter mir habe nehmens mir meine Beine übel, aber die Tour war gut.

Wenn ihr mich nochmal spontan mitschleifen wollt:
[email protected]
0179/7328952
ICQ 365174187

Ansonsten schau ich hier rein.


----------



## charly245 (25. März 2007)

Feierabendrunde am Dienstag!!!!
ca. 2 Stunden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4244

ich werde meine Beleuchtung mal mitnehmen.

Treffpunkt ist um 19:00uhr vor JJ-Zweiradsport in Vicht.


bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## branderstier (26. März 2007)

Hallo Ingo,
nee den nehmen ich dir nicht übel, der ist fein, aber das anschließende Schlammtreten schon. 
Schöne Tage am Gardasee.
Und Tschüß


----------



## charly245 (27. März 2007)

sorry ,musste termin für heute raus nehmen!!!

grüße kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (30. März 2007)

So Leute!
Kai und meine Wenigkeit verabschieden sich für eine Woche. Wir machen uns auf den Weg zum Gardasee um Höhenmeter zu schrubben. Bis die Tage


----------



## branderstier (30. März 2007)

Hallo,
viel Spass ihr beiden und top Wetterschen an Al Lago.
Ihr macht mich ja ein wenig neidich, doch realistisch betrachtet ist sowas für betreutes fahren natürlich nix.
Und Tschüß


----------



## XCRacer (30. März 2007)

Viel Spaß und passt auf euch auf! Wenn ihr am Brione eine Hülsenmutter von einem Rotwild-Hinterbau findet, die ist mir! 

Macht mal ein paar tolle Fotos!


----------



## IGGY (1. April 2007)

Juhu 
Wollte nur mal kurz berichten. Wir sind Gestern gut angekommen, und wurden direkt von tollem Wetter begruesst! Heute haben wir dann die erste Tour zum S.Giovanni unter die Stollen genommen, bei herrlichen 19 Grad. Morgen wird der S.Velo erklummen. Bis denne IGGY und Kai


----------



## IGGY (4. April 2007)

Hallo
Gestern wurde der Monte Velo bei traumhaften 20 Grad erklummen. Das war eine super Tour. 55km und 1432Hm  Auf dem Gipfel angekommen konnte man bei klarer Sicht bis ins Tal schauen und die klasse Aussicht geniessen. Heute ist eine leichte Tour auf den Brione geplant. Am Donnerstag werden wir dann den Altissimo bezwingen. Wir werden Ihn aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz bezwingen, da oben am Gipdfel noch sehr viel Schnee liegt. 
So das war's dann mal wieder aus dem sonnigen Italien. Bis zum naechsten Bericht. Gruss Kai und Ingo


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2007)

Schön, dass ihr uns auf dem laufenden haltet. Wie wärs mit ein paar Bilder ? 

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## IGGY (4. April 2007)

Bilder gibt es wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind. Ich habe keine Moeglichkeit sie hochzuladen auf den Rechner. Wir knipsen aber fleissig!So. Muss nun mein Rad fuer Morgen fertig machen. Morgen geht es nun anstatt auf den Altissimo auf den Tremalzo


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. April 2007)

Hab mein neues Rad fertig





und bin wieder bereit für Touren.
Montag 10:30 bei branderstier oder kurzer oder wir legen das zusammen.
Dann hab ich noch zwei reingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4329
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4330

Termine können beliebig verschoben werden, ich hab die Woche noch Urlaub.
Die "Narzissen-Tour" von MTB-Guide-Eifel möchte ich auch noch mitfahren diesen Monat.


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir sind seit Samstag wieder da. Es war eine super Woche. Wir hatten sehr viel Glück mit dem Wetter (20 Grad und Sonne pur) und konnten somit jede Menge HM machen 
Hier ein paar Bilder von unseren Touren.

















Alle weiteren Bilder könnt Ihr in meinem Album anschauen!
P.S.: @Wheeler9990 Schaut ganz gut aus dein Rad! Aber ist der Rahmen nicht was groß für dich? Die Sattelstütze ist zu weit drin. Du hast ja negativ Überhöhung!? Oder hast du es noch nicht eingestellt? Und mach mal andere Barends drauf. Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs 
Achso. Fast vergessen. FROHE OSTERN EUCH ALLEN!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. April 2007)

Der Rahmen ist fast exakt wie mein alter und ich komme prima zurecht, bergauf wie bergab. Es fährt sich eigentlich auch wie mein altes nur mit besserer Gabel.
Was hackt ihr alle auf den Bareds rum, ich mag die. Die fahre ich seit 16 Jahren und ich hab noch keine gesehen, die auch nach oben gebogen sind, sonst wären neue drauf. Warum umgewöhnen...
Nur die Griffe kommen ab, zu dick, das werden auch wieder meine alten Noppen.

Schaut gut aus euer Trip, da bekommt man Fernweh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (25. April 2007)

Hallo?

Alle im Urlaub von den WBTS-lern?


----------



## IGGY (25. April 2007)

Ne wir sind alle da!


----------



## Knax (1. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin,

gibts hier jemanden, der am sonntag zum saarschleifen-marathon fährt???
wie schauts bei dir, Kai, aus? dem arm gehts wieder besser?

mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2007)

Hi
Ne von uns beiden fährt da keiner. Wir sind beide verhindert!
Hier die Ergebnisse aus Sundern.
Kai 2:17:01
IGGY 2:17:06
Max 2:19:25
Ingolf 3:25:09
War eine super Veranstaltung.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder!












Den Rest könnt Ihr Euch in meinem Album  anschauen!


----------



## Cheng (1. Mai 2007)

Knax schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> gibts hier jemanden, der am sonntag zum saarschleifen-marathon fährt???
> wie schauts bei dir, Kai, aus? dem arm gehts wieder besser?
> ...


Hy Max, die Ombas fahren zu 12 Leuten am Samstag, wo Du uns findest weisst Du sicher! Grüße Cheng!


----------



## Knax (2. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin,

...samstags muss ich leider dafür sorgen, dass ich ein bissl geld habe  

mfg
Max


----------



## charly245 (2. Mai 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi
> Ne von uns beiden fährt da keiner. Wir sind beide verhindert!
> Hier die Ergebnisse aus Sundern.
> Kai 2:17:01
> ...




du schaust so grimmig.
hast du dich etwa angestrengt?

gruß kai


----------



## charly245 (2. Mai 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi
> Ne von uns beiden fährt da keiner. Wir sind beide verhindert!
> Hier die Ergebnisse aus Sundern.
> Kai 2:17:01
> ...



guck mal.
am start hast du noch glücklich ausgesehen!


----------



## IGGY (2. Mai 2007)

LOL du Clown 
War doch laut Max ne lockere Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (2. Mai 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> LOL du Clown
> War doch laut Max ne lockere Runde



  ja, dat stimmt wohl

guts nächtle 

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (2. Mai 2007)

N8


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2007)

Oje, wenn ich die Jule nicht hätte 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag IGGY !!! 
Wird Zeit, dass wir nochmal zusammen Biken gehen 

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (17. September 2007)

Auch von mir und allen Ombas alles Gute, lieber I66y !

Hab diese Woche Urlaub. Können gerne mal ne feine Rennradrunde zusammen drehen. Vielleicht kommt der alte Sack auch mit


----------



## IGGY (17. September 2007)

Danke 
Können wir gerne machen. Wobei es bei mir vor Freitag Nachmittag nichts wird. Wir fahren am Freitag ca. gegen 17 Uhr und am Sonntag Nachmittags so gegen 14 Uhr!


----------



## rpo35 (18. September 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht kommt der alte Sack auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (18. September 2007)

Was soll uns das sagen?


----------



## rpo35 (18. September 2007)

Das ist ein "Altersacksucher"


----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2007)

Fühle mich beobachtet


----------



## HolyBen (19. September 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Fühle mich beobachtet



Du hast doch noch Eierschalen hinter den Ohren du junger Hüpfer.


----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Fühle mich beobachtet


Ich nicht


----------



## Holger78 (25. September 2007)

Hey WBTS'ler,
ich bin noch nicht wieder lang auf dem Bike unterwegs - fahr' die letzten Wochen immer die Trails im Aachener Wald ab, will sagen: mit meiner Kondition is' es momentan nicht so gut bestellt.
Nichtsdestotrotz hätt' ich Lust 'mal eine Wochenendtour bei Euch mitzufahren!
(Wenn bei mir nix mehr geht, fahr' ich halt allein zum Parkplatz zurück ;-) )
Habt Ihr für kommendes WE schon was geplant?


----------



## IGGY (25. September 2007)

Hallo
Im Moment fahren wir mehr RR wie MTB. Am kommenden WE starten wir jedoch zu einer MTB Runde. Ich werde hier was verkünden wenn wir was ausgemacht haben!Du bist herzlichst willkommen!!!!!!!


----------



## IGGY (29. September 2007)

So. Morgen starten wir nach der Arbeit um 15.30 Uhr in Vicht bei Kai zu einer gemütlichen Rennradrunde in die Eifel. Wer mitkommen möchte ist gerne gesehen!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2007)

Wo sonst wenn nicht hier!?
Meik alias redrace hat heute Geburtstag!  Feier schön und bestell deiner lieben Frau mal einen schönen Gruß!!

Schön, dass wir uns am Samstag endlich nochmal wiedersehen!

Ralph


----------



## IGGY (25. Oktober 2007)

He! Von mir auch alles Gute 
Alter Hüpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (26. Oktober 2007)

HUHU

Danke Jungs!! Grüße sind ausgerichtet!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2007)

Hi Jörg alias spitfire,

... hoffe Du schaust hier ab und an nochmal rein.

Die Ombas wünschen Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

​


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2007)

Von mir auch alles alles Gute Zum Geburtstag  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  auf Dich an!


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Jörg!!
Edit: Ich plapper hier zwar einfach nach, kann ihn aber jetzt in der Geburtstagsliste gar nicht finden!?


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Jörg!!
> Edit: Ich plapper hier zwar einfach nach, kann ihn aber jetzt in der Geburtstagsliste gar nicht finden!?



frei nach dem Motto: und jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier ...

guckst du hier oder hier


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2007)

Tztz...du hast definitiv zuviel Zeit *g*


----------



## IGGY (20. November 2007)

So. Ich versuche nochmal den Thread zu beleben. Lange wurde hier ja nichts mehr geschrieben, obwohl wir gefahren sind. Ich werde wieder mehr schreiben. Versprochen!
Am Sonntag drehen wir eine Runde. Start ist um 10.30 Uhrin Vicht bei JJ-Bikes vorm Laden. Hier gehts zum Termin! Würde mich freuen nochmal alte Gesichter zu sehen!


----------



## XCRacer (20. November 2007)

Bin leider für Sonntagnachmittag verabredet. Werde morgens 'ne schnelle Runde fahren oder 'ne ruhige Laufeinheit machen. 
Aber nicht locker lassen. Wir fahren bestimmt bald nochmal ein Ründchen zusammen.


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2007)

Ne ich laß nicht locker! Schade das Ihr Samstags so früh fahrt. Wir haben immer Samstags gegen 11-12 Uhr ein Fußballspiel. Somit fällt es mir immer schwer mich mal bei Euch einzuklinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (23. November 2007)

Hi Ingo,

gehts Sonntag bei jedem Wetter los? 
Wir könnten ja bis Vicht zusammen fahren, z.B. ab Radsport Ganser-Breinig um 10.15 Uhr.

Und tschüß


----------



## IGGY (23. November 2007)

Hallo
Bei strömenden Regen fällt die Tour aus. Bei Nieselregen werde ich aber starten. Ich muß so langsam mal wieder in die Pötte kommen! Wir treffen uns dann beim Ganser!


----------



## rpo35 (23. November 2007)

Morgen scheint die Sonne.


----------



## IGGY (25. November 2007)

Hallo Jungs
Und könnt Ihr die Finger wieder bewegen? Meine Frau mußte mich aus den Klamotten puhlen, da ich meine Finger nicht mehr bewegen konnte.
War eine schöne Runde. Nur leider hat uns der Wettergott einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, und uns auf den letzten 20km mit Hagel und Regen beworfen. Er hätte ruhig noch eine Stunde warten können.
Am Ende hatte ich 81km und 1100hm bei einer Fahrzeit von 4,47 Std auf der Uhr. Nächstes mal nehme ich den Fotoapparat nochmal mit. Zum Glück hatte ich ihn bei dieser Tour nicht mit. Sonst währe er jetzt Hase. Also dann bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## XCRacer (25. November 2007)

Da wart ihr ganz schön fleißig für eine Spät-November-Tour


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2007)

Hab' eben noch ein Bilder von einer Tour am 17.11.06 gesichtet. Da war ich mit Boris am Rursee und mit kurzen Handschuhen unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (26. November 2007)

Hi Leuts,
wer hatte eigentlich geschrieben "morgen scheint die Sonne"? 
Ingo ich kann deine Probleme nachvollziehen, nur bei mir war keiner zu hause der mir aus den Klamotten helfen konnte. Als ich dann endlich unter der Dusche stand waren die schwerzenden Finger ja auch noch mal eklig.
Trotzdem tolle Tour, da muß man einfach durch.
Und tschüß


----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2007)

branderstier schrieb:


> ...wer hatte eigentlich geschrieben "morgen scheint die Sonne"?...


Ich war das - am Freitag Abend und am Samstag hatten wir strahlenden Sonnenschein  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. November 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hi Jörg alias spitfire,
> 
> ... hoffe Du schaust hier ab und an nochmal rein.
> 
> ...




Oh ha,

damit habe ich nicht gerechnet. Auch wenn eine Woche verspätet noch vielen Dank an alle für die Glückwünsche. 
Habe seit Wochen die Nullbockbikephase und mich die letzte Zeit um das gekümmert was mir meinen Namen beschert hat  

Yellow Open am 18.11. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (26. November 2007)

Ein schöner Ausgleich zum biken


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2007)

Und wieder ein Geburtstagskind....
Alles Gute lieber Kai und immer schön fit und gesund bleiben!! 
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bald nochmal bei 'ner feinen Tour!!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir und allen anderen Ombas alles Gute, lieber Kai !

PS: Am Sonntag, gemütliche Ausdauerrunde (eventuell Kalltal) mit MTB. 3 - 4 h 
Treff: 10Uhr ab Hbf. Eschweiler


----------



## IGGY (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte zwar Gestern Abend persönlich das vergnügen beim grillen, aber trotzdem nochmal.
Alles alles Liebe zum Geburtstag lieber Kai !


----------



## charly245 (15. Dezember 2007)

hallo ihr lieben,

vielen dank für die netten grüße und wünsche.

ich hoffe, dass wir uns in kürze noch einmal sehen.

gruß
kai


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Ich drehe Morgen ein Runde, bevor die Fresserei losgeht  ! Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne bei dem Termin eintragen!


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2007)

Morgen ist ganztägig Kindergeburtstag. Heilig Morgen hätte ich Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2007)

Ne du. Dann bekomme ich die ROTE Karte wenn ich mich am Heilig Morgen aufs Rad setze


----------



## PacMan (22. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Heilig Morgen hätte ich Zeit


Ich wahrscheinlich auch! Ich meld' mich noch mal...


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2008)

Ohne diese Anfrage hätte ich dich heute vergessen  ...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dirk!!   und immer schön gesund bleiben  

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (16. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ohne diese Anfrage hätte ich dich heute vergessen  ...
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dirk!!   und immer schön gesund bleiben
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ralph



Hallo Ralph,
schön das Du an mich gedacht hast!  
Ich hoffe das ich meinem hohen Alter mal wieder zum Biken komme....


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2008)

Dirk S. schrieb:


> ...meinem hohen Alter...


Du erwartest von mir aber jetzt kein Mitleid oder?


----------



## charly245 (16. Februar 2008)

Termin für Sonntag!
Lockere Runde ab Vicht um 14:45Uhr oder um 15:30 Uhr in vennwegen am Sportplatz.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5900

Gruß
Kai


----------



## XCRacer (16. Februar 2008)

Herbert und ich treffen uns um 10.15 beim JJ in Vicht. 

Mal schauen, vielleicht schließen wir uns anschließend euch noch an.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Herbert und ich treffen uns um 10.15 beim JJ in Vicht.
> 
> Mal schauen, vielleicht schließen wir uns anschließend euch noch an.


 
@XCRacer. Kein Poisen Cup ??


----------



## charly245 (16. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Herbert und ich treffen uns um 10.15 beim JJ in Vicht.
> 
> Mal schauen, vielleicht schließen wir uns anschließend euch noch an.



.....ja, würde mich freuen!

ich wünsche euch schonmal ne schöne Tour morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2008)

@Pierre: Ich fahre keinen Poison-Cup, oder german-berg-Dingsda-Cup mehr. Nur ein paar ausgewählte Marathons und wenn ich mich gut fühle, das eine oder andere CC-Rennen. Du hast einen Konkurenten weniger


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2008)

Kai ! War mir dann doch zu lange. Die 3 Std mit ratze haben mir gereicht. Hätte dann noch mehr als eine Stunde mich beschäftigen müssen um noch was mit euch zu fahren. So fit bin ich nicht.


----------



## charly245 (17. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> So fit bin ich nicht.



 .....das halte ich für ein gerücht!!!!

Vieleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.
Am nächsten Sonntag können wir auch wieder früher fahren.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## IGGY (17. Februar 2008)

Das war mal wieder eine feine Tour


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2008)

Wieder ein Geburtstagskind   
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Frank!! Wird Zeit, dass du dich nochmal mit dem Bike blicken läßt  Melde dich doch mal zu 'ner Runde bei den Omerbachern an!

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (19. Februar 2008)

Auch von mir und allen anderen Omerbachern, alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Über Zuwachs würden wir uns freuen 

Grüüüße René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo Frank
Von mir auch alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Frank S. (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
danke für die Glückwünsche. 
Ich würde gerne noch einmal mit euch fahren. Leider bin ich noch nicht wieder richtig fit. Ich habe mir letzten Sommer am Gardasee bei einer MTB Tour das Schien- und Wadenbein gebrochen und habe damit immer noch Probleme. Biken geht zwar wieder, aber leider nocht nicht so wie vorher.


----------



## Frank S. (19. Februar 2008)

Hier noch zwei Fotos, die ein paar Tage vor meinem Unfall aufgenommen wurden. 
Man kann auch mit dem Tandem in den Alpen Spaß haben.

Plamort, oberhalb des Rechensees




In der Uina Schlucht.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2008)

Frank S. schrieb:


> ...Leider bin ich noch nicht wieder richtig fit. Ich habe mir letzten Sommer am Gardasee bei einer MTB Tour *das Schien- und Wadenbein gebrochen* und habe damit immer noch Probleme. Biken geht zwar wieder, aber leider nocht nicht so wie vorher.


Oh  Das wusste ich nicht. Trotzdem, wenn wir Ombas nochmal 'ne Luschentour (nicht persönlich nehmen) anbieten, kannst du und deine Frau doch bestimmt locker mitfahren.

Wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe, dass du bald wieder uneingeschränkt radeln kannst.


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2008)

Ja, das wußte ich auch nicht  
Also auch von mir gute Besserung!! Aber nochmal - die "leichten" Touren mit den Omerbachern sind sicher kein Problem für dich/euch  

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2008)

Heute hat der Knax Geburtstag!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch von den Öchern!   

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## La Bruja (11. März 2008)

auch von uns alles gute zum geburtstag
lieben gruß 
hans,moni und meli


----------



## Cheng (11. März 2008)

Hey Knax, gibts Dich noch! Alles Gute auch von den Ombas!


----------



## IGGY (11. März 2008)

Von mir auch alles gute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich glaube den gibt es nicht mehr. Ich habe ihn schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen. Vieleicht trainiert er ja aber auch heimlich


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2008)

Wieder ein Geburtstag! 
Alles Gute Moni und immer schön fit bleiben 

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBrenni (9. Oktober 2008)

Hey MTB Freunde, 
finde in meinem Bekanntenkreis keinen der mit mir biken will
was bestimmt nicht an mir liegt.
Wuerde mal gerne bei einer Tour von euch mitfahren, wann trefft Ihr euch denn es naechst mal?
Gruss Micha


----------



## Cheng (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Micha,

ich will hier im Thread niemanden zu nahe treten, insbesondere weil es für die meisten von uns die "Mutter aller Treffpunkte" gewesen ist. Aber wie Du selber siehst hat sich hier über ein halbes Jahr nichts getan. Deshalb kann ich ganz nebenbei die anderen Treffpunkte wie Omerbach, Mausbach und Stolberg empfehlen. Diese führen in der Regel auch durch die Nordeifel und die WBTS wird oft als Zustiegsstelle genutzt!
Würde uns freuen Dich bald mitführen zu können!

Grüße Thorsten


----------



## MTBrenni (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Thorsten,

hab auch schon den anderen Thread gefunden (Treff am Omerbach), der scheint ja auf jedenfall noch aktuell zu sein.Werd mich dann da mal melden.
Bin aber eben auch schon auf die OMBAS aufmerksam geworden und hab mal direkt eine Nachricht an euch geschickt.
Kommendes Wochenende komme ich zwar nicht zum biken, aber ab naechste Woche werd ich mich ranhalten das ich mit euch mal ne Runde drehe, bin's satt alleine auf der Sophienhoehe rumzugurken.

Danke fuer die Info, Gruss Micha


----------



## IGGY (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo. Wir schreiben zwar hier  nichts mehr,jedoch fahren tuen wir aber immer noch. wir starten So meistens gegen elf. Kannst dich gerne mal anschließen. Gruß IGGY


----------



## IGGY (10. Oktober 2008)

P.S. den Omba Treff kann ich dir aber nur empfehlen. Sehr nette Leute trifft man dort.


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.Ich habe vor Morgen meine Gabel auf ein paar Trails zu testen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Hat jemand Lust mich zu begleiten? Ich werde gegen 9 Uhr starten. Geplant ist der Nordwanderweg,Schlebachgraben,Hasselbachgraben usw.!


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2008)

Dem Ingo und seiner Familie viel Spaß mit dem neuen Auto 

(Siehe Super Sonntag)


----------



## maik_87 (19. November 2010)

Hey hey.., hier hat ja schon lang niemand geschrieben... Also ich bin die Woche über in Aachen (also ab Montag) und wollte Fragen ob jemand bock hat sich mit mir zu treffen für ne Bike tour... gern auch ein Nightride :-D

Ich kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus und würde nur ungern allein fahren... Also wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden... würde mich sehr freuen...


Mfg.: Maik


----------



## Thomas (19. November 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

